#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-06
<PushUpek> co masz?
<NightWish`> znalazlam ugruntowanie metafizyki morlanosci
<lypse> (-:
<NightWish`> i "człowiek to taka malpa ktorej sie cos w glowie popierdolilo"
<NightWish`> i jak tu nie chodzic na takie wyklady? :)
<PushUpek> NightWish`, nie wiem, ja na wykłady nie chodzę ;P
<NightWish`> PushUpek: ja tez nie ;d
<NightWish`> hmmm
<NightWish`> ale akurat ten jeden gość :)
<PushUpek> nie no ostatnio raz byłem na wykładzie 'Harmonia - czyli matematyka w muzyce' ;]
<NightWish`> hmm
<NightWish`> cos z estetyka
<PushUpek> ale to przez przypadek, bo nie miałem co robić 2h ;]
<NightWish`> lubie estetyke :)
<PushUpek> bez estetyki nie ma matematyki ;)
<NightWish`> o kurna
<NightWish`> probuje pomoc adminowi technicznemu z jego dzialka roboty
<NightWish`> ale zapuscil sie tak ze przez godzine nie wyjde stamtad ;<
<PushUpek> na demotach?
<onedeep69> czesc
<winter> cesc
<NightWish`> PushUpek: no
<NightWish`> masakra
<PushUpek> ja tylko piszę podobne systemy, zabawa w administrowanie nimi mnie nie bawi :P
<NightWish`> no on i pisze i administruje
<PushUpek> lol właśnie przez przypadek wypi.... w kosmos partycję, chyba mnie zabije rano ;D
<NightWish`> kto?
<PushUpek> koleżanka ;]
<PushUpek> teraz zachowałem się jak rasowy serwisant ;D
 * winter idzie zajarać
<PushUpek> jaki by tu serial obejrzeć
 * winter ogląda elfen lied
 * dweller np: Ladytron - High Rise @ Spotify
<EsmD> winter: to ma tylko 22odcinki? czy 20-ilestam
<winter> 13
<PushUpek> nie oglądam serialu który ma mniej niż 30 odcinków ;)
<winter> + ova które jest czymśtam
<winter> po 25 minut
<winter> anime, nawet syte
<PushUpek> hmmm skuszę się ;]
<winter> ale 'welcome to the nhk' bardizej mi się podobało
<winter> PushUpek: na demonoidzie jest w mkv
<PushUpek> zaraz zarzucę do kolejki na torrencie ;]
<NightWish`> dżizas fakin krajst
<airborn> :>
 * PushUpek ogląda Pinki i Mózg
<NightWish`> ile tego jest
<NightWish`> ale zrobie to za niego
<NightWish`> bo mi czlowieka pomaga 24/7 prawie
<airborn> czego jest?
<NightWish`> sugestii bana
<NightWish`> bo ja mam raporty czyli wersje uzytkownikow
<NightWish`> a on ma moderatorskie sugestie
<NightWish`> czyli moich dzieci
<winter> idę sobie jeszcze kawkę zrobić
<PushUpek> kawa w nocy?
<winter> nom
<winter> wstałem wczoraj o 16stej
<winter> nie mam obowiązków to śpię jak chce
<winter> przeważnie w dzień :-)
<PushUpek> takiemu to dobrze ;]
<winter> nie do końca, pieniędzy tez nie mam
<PushUpek> mówiłem ci, co możesz robić ;P
<winter> dlatego muszę coś znaleźć
<winter> PushUpek: najpierw musze liznąć html, css i php
<winter> narazie nie ogarniam
<PushUpek> jak nic nie robisz, to szybko ogarniesz ;)
<winter> pożyjemy, zobaczymy
<winter> hmm pobrałem dyskografię meshuggah
 * winter słucha
<NightWish`> idę spać
<NightWish`> 2 tygodnie sugestii prawie obrobilam
<winter> nn
<NightWish`> whatever it means ;)
<winter>  night night
<winter> nighty night*
<NightWish`> nie mozesz po prostu: mokrych snow?
<NightWish`> ;)
<winter> można i tak
<PushUpek> mokre sny zawsze działają ;D
<winter> dobrze wiedzieć
<NightWish`> PushUpek: zazdroszcze ;)
<NightWish`> branoc
<dweller> mokre ssom
<dweller> lucid++
<PushUpek> NightWish`, mokrych ;)
<PushUpek> loool vista się zawiesiła ledwo po zainstalowaniu ;D
<winter> epic!
<Enlik> Nie.... ona w tej chwili mocno przetwarza. Za tydzień powinna skończyć;)
<winter> PushUpek: ile ramu?
<PushUpek> 2gb
<winter> to nie powinna zamulać
<winter> tak sama
<PushUpek> ale ona nie zmula ;)
<PushUpek> 'instalowanie sterownika' i zwis ;D
<winter> akurat bawię serverem 2008 który jest podobny do visty
<winter> PushUpek: reboot i zajrzyj do logów
<winter> chociarz niekoniecznie musisz coś tam znaleźć
<PushUpek> cos nie tak jest z tym laptopem
<PushUpek> dysk fajnie piszczał podczas instalowania systemu
<winter> nbo to może jest wlanięty ;-D
<PushUpek> ram mogę jej wymienić, bo gdzieś na półce leżą dwie kości po 1gb ;]
<PushUpek> ale dysku żadnego na stanie nie mam :P
<winter> memtest
<winter> a co do dysku to nie wiem
<PushUpek> rotfl 'proces logowania nie moze utowrzyc okna dialogowego opcji zabezpieczen'
<PushUpek> wtf
<winter> no peszek
<dweller> pora spac
<mikexcr> tak wcześnie?
<winter> nn
<dweller> mikexcr: czy ja wiem
<dweller> nie mam co robic
<dweller> w ogóle zakwasy mam od targania kłód drzewa w weekend
<dweller> o, wiem
<dweller> napisze hanoi w haskellu
<PushUpek> na 3 stosy to takie oklepane
<PushUpek> napisz na 4 ;)
<PushUpek> pfff tylko 101 aktualizacji
<PushUpek> spodziewałem się więcej ;]
<winter> w tym sp2?
<winter> PushUpek: a zainstalowałeś drivery bez dalszych przygód?
<PushUpek> nie sprawdzałem, ale jak znam życie, bez 400 poprawek nie skończy się ;D
<PushUpek> ano drivery poszły ;) ale te aktualizacje.... będzie zabawnie jak zdążą się do 7 rano zainstalować
<winter> nie będzie aż tyle, na serwerze tyle nie miałem
<PushUpek> to jest vista bez sp1 ;P
<foreste> CZY JEST WOLFTEIN ENEMY TERRITORY W PAKIETACH DEB ?
<PushUpek> bo tamta nie przeszła ;D
<foreste> ups caps :P
<winter> foreste: nie ma w repo
<foreste> noto ide pisac do splast damege ;d
<foreste> czy mozna paczki deb z ich gra ;x
<winter> możesz pobrac run i zainstalować
<foreste> czy do activision :P
<foreste> mam zainstalowane :P
<foreste> tylko chce paczki robic dla noobneo ;D
<winter> ekstraktuj z .run i zrób paczkę
 * winter nie robił nigdy .deb'a
<foreste> odrazu dam path 2.60b ;d
<foreste> ja jeszcze nad 2 gra zastanawiam tez dac w deb
<foreste> true elite combat
<foreste> czy jakos tak ;]
<foreste> tylko tu wiecej roboty :P
<foreste> bo trza et+etc
<foreste> btw
<foreste> czy et jest na gpl ?
<foreste> bo kod zrodlowy jest
<winter> foreste: nie raczej
<winter> a jeśłi tak to pewnie nie całe
<winter> tak mi się wydaje
<winter> podobnie jak z q3a
<winter> pak0.pk3 jest zastrzeżony
<foreste> i pak1 ;d
<foreste> lol
<foreste> et jest w paczkach rpm ;x
<winter> ]burp
<Mat_Matan> bry
<winter> bry
<czester> ^_^
<winter> czester: maniaku
<czester> Jaki maniaku?
<winter> dobrze, to nie-maniaku
<czester> LOL
<czester> wstałem z kilku względów, nie było wśród nich irca ;-P
<winter> dobrze się spało?
<czester> Spałem 8h, dobrze.
<winter> ja nie spałem
<winter> brb0r
<winter> re
<czester> Jak można nie spać?
<Spaulding> ;]
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> widać jest studentem i woli się przespać w dzień
 * winter jest niukiem patentowanym
<Wizard> winter: co to znaczy?
<Wizard> siedzisz u mamy na garnku i opierdzielasz się? :P
<winter> tak
<winter> ale szukam roboty
<winter> tyle, że trochę z tą robotą tutaj ciężkawo
<lotharek> cześć
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłł
<PoKrAk_wrrrrrrr> nie ma to jak pad dysku z winzgrozą :/
 * NightWish` ziewa ekspansywnie
<lotharek> hi NightWish`
<NightWish`> lotharek: :)
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> japieprzę
<Wizard> trzeba było spać
<winter> też nie spałeś?
<winter> :->
<airborn> spałem
<Wizard> spałem, ale za mało
<qermit> Wizard: śpij
<Wizard> w robocie?
<wodzu> co za problem?
<qermit> Wizard: a co za problem
<qermit> Wizard: odpalasz kompilację kodu, nastawiasz "budzik" i idziesz spać
<qermit> Wizard: są też inne metody
<qermit> np na rozwolnienie/zatwardzenie
<qermit> idziesz do kibla, zamykasz sie i zasypiasz
<wodzu> wygodniej na biurku
<qermit> wodzu: ja miałem podgrzewany kibel więc było fajnie
<wodzu> pozna powiedziec ze 5 gwiazdkowy ten kibel miales
<winter> jeszcze tylko brakuje papieru toaletowego w jednodolarówki :->
<shpaq> mornin'
<winter> bry
<qermit> wodzu: z jednodolarówek
<qermit> winter: ^^
<wodzu> winter: /leave
<winter> go on
<Wizard> heh
<winter> wodzu: masz z czymś problem?>
<wodzu> no, pomylilem kanaly
<winter> ehe
<dj_oko> hm
<noneo> well
<Wizard> studnia?
<noneo> Nie, silence breaker.
<winter> jak mi teraz prąd odetną to wszystko pójdzie się j....
 * winter nerwowo zerka za okno na budkę z tą całą elektryką
<NightWish`> argh...
<winter> :->
<winter> pozatym ciekawe ile plików ten ntfs zgubi po resize
<NightWish`> http://demotywatory.pl/2369711/Na-poczatku-byl-chaos
<NightWish`> hasło na dzić
<NightWish`> ś
<winter> widziałem wczoraj
<NightWish`> skierowanie do chirurga
<NightWish`> pilne
<NightWish`> a w Toruniu nie ma terminów nigdzie do końca roku ;]
<winter> chcesz sobie coś doszyć?
<NightWish`> biopsja ;]
<winter> uu
<NightWish`> no ;]
<winter> ups by się przydał
<winter> taki żeby chociarz 1,5 godziny potrzymał
<jacekowski> generator od razu
<Nerihsa> chociarz..
<winter> życiowo rzecz biorąc to niedużo :->
<jacekowski> generatory sa tanie
<jacekowski> taki 3KVA z elektrycznym startem widzialem ze £250
<Nerihsa> a z czego generator robi prad
<winter> siedzi szczur i pedałuje
<winter> zmiana rozmiaru zakaończona pomyślnie...
<winter> ciekawe na ile pomyślnie
<winter> reboot
<noneo> Szukam polskich localesów do cPanela.
<noneo> Acha, i obraz Cisco IOSa jakby ktoś miał wystawić, bo do symulatora potrzebuję. Poduczyć się trzeba, do przodu iść.
<jacekowski> jak nie potrafisz znalezc IOSa to sie nawet za to nie zabieraj
<jacekowski> bo kupa tego w internecie
<winter> kawy czas
<noneo> jacekowski: kolo obok zarządza u nas ciskaczami, ale nie ma obrazu pod ręką. Potrzebuje dnia-dwóch, żeby je odnaleźć. Cisco od któregoś tam listopada loguje kto co ściąga i dlatego nie chcę go prosić o ściągnięcie konkretnego obrazu. Znajoma z polibudy powiedziała, że pogrzebie, i grzebie już kilka dni i coś cicho. Na serwerku torrenty zapuszczone, ale ani seedów, ani leachów. To może coś konstruktywnego, Panie jacekowski?
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> na rapidshare tego kupa
<winter> noneo: http://peb.pl/nauka/657051-rapidshare-gns3-i-obrazy-ios.html
<winter> ale to może być stare
<noneo> winter: Mam http://rapidshare.com/#!download|372l3|130264941|GNS3-0.5-win32-all-in-one.rar|53798 i jeśli nie będzie to obraz IOSa, to niech to będzie przynajmniej dobre porno ;-)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bcxev> (at rapidshare.com)
<winter> hehe
<PushUpek> bry ;]
<winter> noneo: szczerze to z 2 razy w życiu trafiłem na fejka
<winter> PushUpek: bry
<winter> noneo: czasami coś bywało też wybrakowane
<winter> kurde, jest +2°C, śnieg stopnieje
<noneo>  No. Dla wintera to może być prawdziwy problem ;-)
<Nerihsa> i znowu powodz :?
<winter> 666
<PushUpek> w nocy mróz i jutro zaś śnieg padać ma
<noneo> Najwyższy czas na zimówki. W rowerze też.
<Nerihsa> zaś, cóż za dziwne słowo anyway
<jacekowski> nie ma takiego
<jacekowski> anyways jest
<Nerihsa> i meant zaś
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<PushUpek> zaś, to z jakiejś gwary było ;) nie pamiętam już z której, dawno temu miałem zajęcia z Miodkiem
<Nerihsa> u mnie w grupie gosciu naduzywa aczkolwiek
<Nerihsa> w sumie tez dziwnie
<winter> cool story bro
<winter> może zapełnia luki ubogiego słownictwa
<Nerihsa> z kolei ja naduzywam jednakowoz i tudziez ;o
<winter> albo lubi to słowo
<winter> Nerihsa: :-D
<winter> mikołajki dzisiaj
<winter> mała gwiazdka
<winter> *_*
<PushUpek> cukierki w tramwaju rozdawali ;D
<winter> :-D
<winter> prosze jak się powodzi
<PushUpek> oł je, n-ka włączyła mi dzisiaj TVP Seriale
 * winter doesn't car
<winter> e
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> coś markotny dzisiaj jesteś ;]
<winter> może
<winter> nie spałem od 16stej
<winter> czyli już 22 godziny
<PushUpek> bezsenność?
<winter> bezrobotność
<winter> :-D
<winter> cicho, wysłałem cv
<PushUpek> ooo, dokąd?:>
<winter> do jakiegoś sklepu komputerowego, szukają sprzedawcy
<PushUpek> dobra robota ;)
<winter> słabo, ostatnio lepsza była
<winter> sprzedaż na allegro
<winter> klikanie w jakimś windowsowym frontendzie do allegro
<PushUpek> to dlaczego już tego nie robisz?
<winter> nie dostałem tej roboty, tak w tym mieście jest, że jak jest jakaś lepsza fucha to 10 osób musi się zlecieć na posadę
<winter> mieli w czym przebierać i mnie odrzucili :<
<winter> psie końcówy
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/ihUgY.jpg
<mati75> re
<winter> er
<crusty> winter: wtf is it?
<winter> crusty: prosta mapka do wfrp :-)
<winter> mapka podziemi zameczku
<winter> created with gimp
<firemark> winter: wfrp?
<winter> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_Fantasy_Roleplay
<firemark> a.
<firemark> winter: mogłeś powiedzieć warhammer
<winter> 1ed, w inną nie gram
<winter> s/inną/inne/
<winter> będziemy grali w okolicy świąt, mam nadzieję
<crusty> winter: jest *.bin warhammera?
<crusty> lub *.run?
<crusty> :D
<winter> .pdf :->
<crusty> ta
<crusty> gra w pdf
<crusty> ;D
<crusty> w sumie mozliwe...
<crusty> ale jaka to gra
<winter> toczy się w wyobraźni
<winter> crusty: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gra_fabularna
<crusty> no wlasnie
<crusty> ;]
<Wizard> winter: grywasz w rpgi?
<Wizard> ja właśnie edytor mapek piszę
<Wizard> w czym robiłeś tę mapę?
<keNzi> hmm
<winter> Wizard: gimp
<shpaq> omg, nie dość że linuksiarze to jeszcze erpegowcy
<shpaq> damn
<denysonique> jak zrobić coś aka mapuj dysk siecowy na ubuntu
<denysonique> ?
<winter> mount?
<denysonique> nie, chcę utworzyć prostą ikonkę na ubuntu, w którą user kliknie i mu się cifs share zamontuje
<Enlik> W Nautilusach powinno się z boczku wyświetlać „Sieć”, po kliknięciu na nią sie zamontuje, otworzy się dir, i można do niego dodać zakładkę
<winter> utwórz nowy aktywator -> wpisujesz polecenie
<denysonique> Enlik, a no tak
<denysonique> tak jak przy sshfs
<denysonique> hmm myślałem że tego nie ma dla smb
<denysonique> Enlik, dzięki
<Enlik> ;)
<crusty> ile zajmuje etqw?
<EsmD> 3gb
<EsmD> w sumie liczac tak na oko to 3.5gb
<crusty> a fajne?
<EsmD> jakie polecicie hostingi/shelle z hostingami z www? Darmowe, moga byc na domowym laczu, wazne zeby nikt mnie nie scigal ani niczego nie usuwal gdy bedzie to zgodne z prawem... xox.pl bylby idealny, ale trzeba rekomendacji ;(
<winter> http://imgur.com/CZNkD.jpg
<Kwpolska> EsmD: google
<Kwpolska> EsmD: http://unix.net.pl/ - dobra szelownia.
<EsmD> Kwpolska: POLECACIE=uzywacie/slyszeliscie i stweirdzacie ze sa dobre. w google to ja moge znalezc ze bill gates stworzyl linuxa
<Kwpolska> EsmD: unix jest dobry. uzywalem, ale mam teraz lepszego
<winter> Kwpolska: co mianowicie?
<Kwpolska> winter: /whois zabrali?
<crusty> http://wklej.org/hash/732103b2480/
<crusty> wtf?
<crusty> zobaczcie za "checking for python... /usr/bin/python"
<Enlik> Masz Pythona 2 zainstalowanego i pod /usr/bin/python?
<Enlik> Ciekawe jak dlugo sie będą ciągnęły takie błędy
<crusty> Enlik: mam
<crusty> i sie dziwie
<crusty> ze tez na archa nie ma *-dev
<crusty> :/
<Enlik> -dev jest już w paczkach
<crusty> Enlik: no to jeszcze bardziej sie teraz dziwie
<Enlik> Jeśli to Arch, pod /usr/bin/python nie masz Pythona 3 czasem?
<crusty> hmmm...
<crusty> [root@Da7oR ~]# which python2
<crusty> /usr/bin/python2
<crusty> rzeczywiscie
<crusty> ale jak teraz nakierowac, ze python jest pod python2?
<Enlik> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=8295
<Enlik> Nie wiadomo czy to bedzie dzialalo po kompilacji... dla skryptow
<Enlik> Add export PYTHON=python2 before configure and build is OK. (dotyczy in. paczki, ale probl. ten sam
<Kwpolska> configure?
<crusty> meh
<crusty> nawet tej twojej paczki z aur nie moge skompilowac
<crusty> ;D
<crusty> ten sam problem
<Enlik> Albo: PYTHON=/usr/bin/python2 :]
<winter> Kwpolska: przyjąłem, że masz cloaka
<crusty>   File "<string>", line 1
<crusty>     import distutils.sysconfig; print distutils.sysconfig.get_config_var('LINKFORSHARED')
<crusty> hm
<crusty> co jeszcze?!
<Kwpolska> crusty: kod spieprzyli albo probujesz na pythonie trzecim
<crusty> linijke przed dam
<Kwpolska> winter: nie mam bo zazyczylem sobie zeby mi wywalili
<crusty> checking for Python.h... /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h
<Cent> cześć
<winter> cesc
<Mat_Matan> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Mat_Matan> Przekliniak, thx
<winter> bai
<TurekPolski> Czy wie ktoś może czy i jak można dodać własne pozycje do listy predefiniowanych proporcji przycinania w Shotwell?
<Mat_Matan> operator może wywalić wyrwiszmata z knału? to mój logbot
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: jak twoj bot ot sam mozesz wywalic
<Mat_Matan> lekko straciłem nad nim kontrolę
<Mat_Matan> możecie kicknąć mi logbota? (wyrwiszmat)
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: ubij proces
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: to takie trudne?
<Mat_Matan> BlessJah, nie chcę ubijać bo mi logowanie innych rzeczy padnie
<Mat_Matan> chcę tylko żeby mi irca nie logował
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: jak dobrze to rozegrasz to nie padnie
<BlessJah> poza tym co ci po bocie nad ktorym nie masz kontroli?
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: uzyj freenode do kickania wyrwiszmata
<lotharek> hm
<lotharek> ile pktów wyrabia u Was FF na acid3?
<jacekowski> mniej niz opera
<lotharek> wydawało mi się, że gdzieś czytałem, że ma 100/100
<lotharek> a u mnie ma 93-94 ;)
<Ciaho> 97
<jacekowski> maja 100 w planach
<jacekowski> opera ma 100/100
<lotharek> a jak wygląda sprawa Google Chrome na linuxach?
<lotharek> działa już jakoś?
<jacekowski> no dziala od dawna
<lotharek> pamiętam, że jakieś problemy z nim były, ale widzę, że jest już stable ;-)
<EsmD>  wbijajcie na www.puchalka.tk (nie pamietam ip) i tam macie ip serwera, cs 1.6 jak ktos chce, juz malo scaigania jest
<Galvatron> Witam
<Galvatron> Od dawna mam bardzo dziwny problem: Zawsze po uruchomieniu (i czasami po resecie), mój Ubuntu (obecnie 10.10, a wczśniej również 10.04 i 9.10), łapie kokmpletne4go freez'a, po ukazaniu sie tapety i kursora - chwilę popracuje i nagle dysk przetaje mielić, a komp reagować i zostaje wyłącznie twardy reset.
<denysonique> Galvatron, może dysk twardy uszkodzony
<Galvatron> GNOME'owy monitor nie pokazuje praktycznie bad sectorów
<denysonique> Galvatron, monitor?
<denysonique> Galvatron, jak ten program się nazywa?
<Galvatron> Ale to by się nawet zgadzało, bo kilka miesięcy temu uszkodziłem MBR i muiałem zrobić totalny format
<denysonique> ogólnie to jest hardware-related problem
<denysonique> Galvatron, Mówie o uszkodzeniu mechaniznym, nie MBR
<Galvatron> Ja tez
<Galvatron> Mam tylko na myśli, że wtedy to wyszło
<denysonique> Galvatron, więć wymień dysk
<denysonique> Galvatron, i zobacz czy to pomożę
<Galvatron> Zanim wydam kase, to wypadałoby wiedzieć czy to na 100% HDD
<denysonique> Galvatron, nie masz jakiegoś starego dysku?
<Galvatron> A niebardzo mam od kogo pożyczyć
<Galvatron> Dysk (nie kase
<Galvatron> 6-8 letni Seagate Barrcuda
<Galvatron> 120GB
<denysonique> Galvatron, no, to sprawdź
<denysonique> rsync'nij dane do niego
<Galvatron> Tylko nie za bardzo skąd mam wziąć dysk
<denysonique> albo sam /
<Galvatron> Moment
<denysonique> bo /home nie ma wpływu na to — jeśli to oddzielna partycja
<Galvatron> Zrozumiałem, czy mój dysk jest stary
<Galvatron> Bład komunikacji
<denysonique> Nie
<ntat> Jeśli żaden program nie znajduje uszkodzonych sektorów, to dysk jest w porządku
<denysonique> Galvatron, nvm, skołuj sobie dysk
<Galvatron> Nie mam niczego innego i nie bardzo mam skad pożyczyć
<denysonique> Galvatron, ukradnij
<Galvatron> :P
<denysonique> Galvatron, albo odpal z livecd
<Galvatron> Jakim programem najlepiej sprawdzić bady?
<denysonique> Galvatron, badsector
<denysonique> chociaż kiedys badscector mi nic nie pokazał, a błedy widziałem dopiero jak dd'owałem dysk
<denysonique> pewnie switcha jakiegoś nie zastosowałem
<Galvatron> Jak sie nazywa pakiet/komenda do tego "badsectora"?
<fi9o> Jakies router adsl z wifi ktos ma sprzedaz?
<denysonique> fi9o, ile płacisz?
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> bacblocks
<jacekowski> badblocks*
<fi9o> denysonique: choc na pw i poka jaki masz
<ntat> A może w logach coś jest?
<Galvatron> Jak powinna wyglądac komenda?
<denysonique> fi9o, Thomson Speedtouch ST585 v6
<jacekowski> Galvatron: jak sie zawiesi to czy lampki na klawiaturze mrygaja?
<denysonique> Galvatron, przeczytaj manual badblocks
<Galvatron> Nie zwróciłem uwagi
<Galvatron> Ale działa tylko twardy eset
<fi9o> denysonique: choc na pw.
<Galvatron> Natomiast XO na sąsiedniej partycji działa bez niczego
<Galvatron> *XP
<denysonique> ?g Thomson Speedtouch ST585 v6
<Galvatron> Więc nie jestem w 100% pewny teorii o twardzielu
<denysonique> jak się tego bota używa?
<denysonique> Przekliniak, google Thomson Speedtouch ST585 v6
<Przekliniak> denysonique: SG :: Thomson SpeedTouch 585 DSL Wireless Router: <http://www.speedguide.net/broadband-view.php?hw=71>
<ntat> Po uruchamiaj system w trybie tekstowym i sprawdź czy się wiesza. Jak nie, to coś z trybem graficznym i tam by trzeba szukać powodu
<denysonique> fi9o, ↑
<fi9o> Mowie Ci na pw choc ;p
<denysonique> fi9o, co to pw?
<ntat> *Pouruchamiaj
<fi9o> A po co publicznie pusac o prowatnych sprawach?
<denysonique> hmm, słuchaj, za loda Ci nie dam tego routera -- chce kase
<jacekowski> Galvatron: to popatrz na lampki
<jacekowski> Galvatron: i czy to klawa na ps2 czy na usb?
<denysonique> zresztą to jest router firemark
<Galvatron> Klawa PS2
<fi9o> denysonique: Dobra, jak masz mi pieprzyc glupoty i nie powiesz w kincu ile chcesz to se go odstaw na szafke, neich stoi.
<Galvatron> Mysz USB
<fi9o> Pytalem wyzej, ile chcesz.
<Galvatron> Jeśli zamiast SpeedToucha podepnę Sagema F@st 800, to w momencie zwiehy dioda ADSL ciągle mruga
<jacekowski> Galvatron: to zobacz czy lampki beda mrygac
<Galvatron> Jeśli tak?
<jacekowski> Galvatron: na klawiaturze
<jacekowski> to kernel panic
<jacekowski> zobaczyc na czym panikuje i proste do naprawy
<Galvatron> Sprawdzałem nie raz logi i niczego w nich nie ma
<Galvatron> Śladu po panice
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> kernel jak panikuje to nie pisze nic na dysk
<Galvatron> kern.log zawsze urywa sie na polaczeniu z DNS'ami
<Galvatron> Aha
<jacekowski> bo panic oznacza ze cos poszlo zle i nie wiadomo czy wewnetrzne struktury w pamieci nie sa uszkodzone
<jacekowski> i moze rozwalic system plikow
<qermit> jacekowski: zależy
<Galvatron> Tylko żeby było jeszcze ciekawiej to się dieje na każdym kernelu, włącznie z najnowszym, rozwojowym 2.6.37 z wczoraj
<jacekowski> to moze byc problem sprzetowo ktory powoduje ze sie kernel wywala
<jacekowski> ale to przynajmniej jakas wiedza bedzie z samego panica
<Galvatron> Tylko jak mu zrobić "traceback"?
<jacekowski> najpierw zobacz czy lampki mrugaja
<jacekowski> jak mrugaja to panic
<jacekowski> i wtedy sie popatrzy jak to zebrac
<Galvatron> Na sprzet wskazywałby fakt, że jesli między kolejnymi właczeniami jest krótka przerwa (powiedzmy max. 60 min), to nie ma sprawy
<Galvatron> Czasami też wszystko sie ladnie załaduje i zwiecha nie nastąpi doóki nie wywołam CairoDock'a.
<jacekowski> popatrz na lampki
<Galvatron> Albo wfwktów Compiza
<Galvatron> OK
<Galvatron> Nawet teraz mogę spróbować dtworzyć problem, ale nie ma gwarancji sukcesu
<Galvatron> BRB
<Galvatron> Najwyżej wróce jutro
<Galvatron> jackowski: Nic z tego. Musze go wyłączyć na dłużej.
<Galvatron> jackowski: Ale jeśli przyjmiemy, że to panic (ostatnio parę godzin temu), to jak wyciagnąć z niego informacje?
<jacekowski> musisz sie przelaczyc na terminal
<jacekowski> zanim spanikuje
<jacekowski> albo po konsoli szeregowej
<jacekowski> Now Playing: Katy Perry - Teenage Dream
<Galvatron> Nie mam innego kompa, więc zostaje przelączenie przed Paniciem
<Galvatron> Kiedyś mi się udała ta sztuka i wtedy wyskoczyło coś z modemem USB
<Galvatron> Ale nie pamiętam na którym Ubu
<jacekowski> a potem musisz wziasc kalkulator
<jacekowski> albo sprzeglo od zuka
<jacekowski> i zrobic zdjecie temu co pisze na monitorze
<Galvatron> OK
<Galvatron> Jutro pokombinuję
<Stirlitz> i koniecznie daj na NK
<Galvatron> :P
<Galvatron> OK
<Galvatron> W takim razie do jutra
<Galvatron> I dzięki za rady
<Galvatron> :)
<DaZ> jacekowski: wziąć >:
<NightWish`> dobry
<Psotnick> Witam :) Jakie polecacie player mp3, żeby dobrze śmigał pod KDE? Mam małe wymagania: obsługa FLAC, możliwość wyszukania piosenki, losowe odtwarzanie i powtarzanie całości.
<Ciaho> clementine?
<Psotnick> sprawdzę :) coś jeszcze?
<Ciaho> mplayer :x
<Nerihsa> amarok :?
<Nerihsa> smplayer
<Psotnick> amarok nie
<Nerihsa> tudziez audacious i/lub eksperymentalnie qmmp
<ari-tczew> clementine
<Psotnick> audacious dziwnie się zachowuje, a szkoda bo go lubię ;/
<Nerihsa> i mocp
<Psotnick> w mocp nie umiem sobie wyszukać piosenki ;/
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<yp2> mpd plus jakis klient
<Stirlitz> gmpc :>
<Tyczek> is playing: Olive - Killing[885kbps/44kHz/Stereo/FLAC]
<Tyczek> Hmm.
 * Stirlitz słucha: Masterplan - Back For My Life (Aeronautics) 
<Psotnick> mam jeszcze jedno pytanko, jak mogę sobie ustawić w KDE skróty klawiszowe, że np. klikam sobie Shift+Ctrl+t i otwiera mi się konsole da się coś takiego zrobić? Pod gnome robiłem to w compizie.
<Stirlitz> :P
<Psotnick> Clementine jak narazie pozytywnie mnie zaskoczyło :) Do pełni szczęścia brakuje zmiany kodowania znaków, bo wszystko rippowałem pod wingrozą ;/ da radę to zrobić?
<Stirlitz> no tagi i nazwy trza do UTF po tem bedzie ok
<Stirlitz> windows 7 miał juz umiec ale to było zbyt trudne zadanie dla programistów
<Psotnick> to wiem, ale czy da się to zmienić w clementine, albo w jakoś inaczej hurtowo pozmieniać te tagi? bo jakoś nie uśmiecha mi się rippowanie tylu płyt, a tym bardziej zmiana każdego tagu z osobna ;/
<Stirlitz> Psotnick, easytag lub coś podobnego pod KDE
<Stirlitz> jak jeszcze używałem KDE to cos takiego było, i taką krótką nazwę miało, KID?
<Psotnick> jest ten easytag, zobaczymy go :)
<deadish> Moze ktos pomoc kto ogarnia swojego irc clienta?
<Stirlitz> pewnie nie, dopóki nie zadasz pytania
<deadish> Poprostu potrzebuje kogos kto wejdzie na jeden czat i napisze do takiego goscia na pw zeby wszedl na 3ubuntu.pl
<deadish> ; p
<ntat> ogarnia...
<Tyczek> A Ty nie możesz tego zrobić?
<deadish> zanim wejde admin mnie wywali..
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś może jak sobie ustawić pod KDE hotkeye do aplikacji? Pytam drugi raz, ale może w końcu uzyskam odpowiedź :)
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: windows ma unikod od 10 lat
<EsmD> szukam osoby co ma shella na xox.pl - chce tam miec shella
<deadish> jest jakis sposob
<deadish> zeby sie obronic przed DoSem?
<jacekowski> nie
<deadish> Bo mnei gnida klepie tym i ledwo siedze na necie
<deadish> ;x
<deadish> jak to nei ma? Musi cos byc
<deadish> Skoro jest atak to jest i obrona ; p
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> musisz znalezc kogos wiekszego kto klepnie tego co cie dosuje
<EsmD> deadish: utnij ip przy samej dupie
<deadish> http://nfsec.pl/security/1324
<deadish> A to?
<jacekowski> ja DoSa nie widze
<jacekowski> to jedno z wykonan DoSow
<jacekowski> jest milion roznych wersji
<EsmD> wtyczke od internetu wyciagnij na pare godzin, znudzi mu sie
<jacekowski> na wiekszosc nie ma obrony
<deadish> A jakis firewall czy cus?
<deadish> nic nei da?
<jacekowski> nic
<deadish> ktos na hakerskim ircu mowil ze trzeba z iptables kombinowac
<deadish> jedyna obrona czy cos
<jacekowski> od DoSa cie tylko ISP obroni
<jacekowski> a jesli siedzisz na internecie
<jacekowski> to beda mieli to w dupie
<jacekowski> bo to za male gowno dla nich zeby sie przejmowac
<jacekowski> kto to cie DoSuje wiesz?
<deadish> wiem
<jacekowski> kto?
<deadish> odpalilem firewalla
<deadish> Zablokowal jakies polaczenie
<deadish> na ktoryms tam porcie czy cos
<deadish> wcisnalem lock firewall
<deadish> i przestalo
<deadish> mnie pizgac
<deadish> o.O
<deadish> Co mowiles ze sie nei da ; ]
<jacekowski> to widocznie cos innego
<jacekowski> torrenty sobie zablokowales
<jacekowski> albo cos
<deadish> Mam iptables+firestarter
<deadish> Nie mam torrentow, cos ty
<jacekowski> no to cos zablokowales
<deadish> port 60124
<jacekowski> bo firewall nie obroni przed DoSem w tym miejscu
<deadish> ; o
<jacekowski> do?
<jacekowski> z ktorego portu do ktorego to polaczenie?
<deadish> jacekowski: pw plz ;p
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, "umie"
<Psotnick> czyli nie dowiem się o tych hotkeyach nic?
<ntat> Google: +kde +"skróty klawiszowe"
<ntat> Już dawno byś znalazł
<Stirlitz> no to akurat nie jest takie proste. w kde4 należało to ukryć, a i pewnie hotkeysy siedza w mysql :P
<Tyczek_> ±¶
<Tyczek> O jeyu.
<Tyczek> Jezu*.
<Psotnick> już sobie znalazłem ;)
<Stirlitz> Tyczek_, świetnie, to dowód ze windows umie utf ;)
<Tyczek> Stirlitz, ;)
<Tyczek> Irrsi for windows. Hyhy.
<Psotnick> dzięki wszystkim za pomoc :) dobranoc
<ntat> 5 zł się należy, za podpowiedź, gdzie szukać:D
<Tyczek_> ±¶
<Tyczek> Rwa.
<Stirlitz>  ±¶
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> chyba przedobrzylem
<Sw33t> jacekowski: xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd
<jacekowski> Sw33t: to byl DoS
<Sw33t> Lol
<Sw33t> Nie wierze
<jacekowski> to co ci tamten koles robil to jakies gowno
<Sw33t> wez na pw
<Sw33t> zejdz
<Sw33t> czlowieeeku
<Sw33t> az mnei zatkalo
<Sw33t> ;d
<Stirlitz> własciwie to nie wiem po co tu przylazłem, PiS!
<Tyczek_> )] [2:freenode/#ubuntu-pl(+CPcnt)] [Act: 1]
<Tyczek_> [#ubuntu-pl] ±
<Tyczek> ...
<Tyczek> Trza gzieś indziej skonfigurować. :P
<Tyczek_> ąśćąść
<Tyczek_> Żółwiątko.
<Stirlitz> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Stirlitz> i se zapamietaj ;P
<Tyczek_> Stirlitz: Nie widzisz krzoków?
<Stirlitz> dobrze masz
<Tyczek_> Hmmm. To trzeba rzeźbić dalej. :P
<qermit> Stirlitz: się masz
<Stirlitz> cześć qermit
<Nerihsa> jakis ekspert psychologii/neurologii tu? ;f
<Sw33t> Nerihsa: ja
<Sw33t> Nerihsa: ale sciagalem w szkole i na studiach : (
<Nerihsa> bo mlaskanie mnie drazni a szczegolnie mlaskanie mojego brata ostatnio nie do zniesienia. zastanawiam sie czy to ma swoja nazwe, jakis syndrom
<qermit> Nerihsa: zacznij go przedrzeźniać
<qermit> przestanie po tygodniu
<Nerihsa> nie o to kaman
<qermit> Nerihsa: suitch mówi że psychologia i neurogia to nauki niekompatybilne
<Nerihsa> hm?
<Nerihsa> .g neurogia
<Nerihsa> `g neurogia
<Przekliniak> Nerihsa: TMJ ? - Managing Pain - Page 6 - EverydayHealth.com: <http://www.everydayhealth.com/forums/managing-pain/topic/tmj-14?page=6>
<Sw33t> Nerihsa: ale serio mowisz?
<Sw33t> Nerihsa: moze sobie taki nawyk wyrobil?
<Sw33t> ; p
<NightWish`> :)
<PushUpek> NightWish`, samico
 * PushUpek padł na klawiaturę
<NightWish`> PushUpek: hej samcu
<NightWish`> co tam?
<PushUpek> NightWish`, mikołaj mnie upił ;]
<NightWish`> mi dal tylko czekolade
<PushUpek> nigdy więcej nie piję z brodatymi, grubymi facetami
<NightWish`> i skierowanie do chirurga
<Szatan> ...
<PushUpek> co będziesz cięła?
<mauzol_> witam, znajdzie sie tu ktos chetny do pomocy zielonemu?
<mauzol_> z okazji mikolajek?
<PushUpek> masz zioło?:D
<Szatan> mauzol_: zależy z czym?
<mauzol_> ziola nie mam ;p
<PushUpek> to co mówisz, zielonemu?:P
<mauzol_> no bo ja lekko zielony ;p
<mauzol_> moge sie odwdzieczyc piwem ewentualnie, nie ziolem ;p
<PushUpek> to mów co potrzebujesz?
<mauzol_> a problem mam z mplayerem
<mauzol_> nieopatrznie go usunalem
<mauzol_> i teraz chcialbym zainstalowac sobie smplayer, ale mam problem
<PushUpek> apt-get install mplayer
<mauzol_> jak wklepuje sudo apt-get smplayer, to wyskakuje mi komunikat:
<mauzol_> smplayer: wymaga: mplayer-nogui ale nie zostanie zainstalowany lub mplayer ale niezostanie zainstalowany
<mauzol_> wiec jak wklepuje sudo apt-get install mplayer
<mauzol_> to mam:
<Szatan> mauzol_: masz repo getdeba?
<mauzol_> mam repo zalecane na forum
<Szatan> mauzol_: ubuntu 10.10?
<mauzol_> czyli getdeb jest
<mauzol_> a ubu 10.04
<Szatan> Qrde
<mauzol_> no, a wracajac
<Szatan> jak miało 10.04 nazwę kodową?
<manio> lucid lynx
<mauzol_> jak wklepuje dalej sudo apt-get install mplayer, to komunikat taki:
<Szatan> mauzol_: repo medibuntu masz?
<mauzol_> mplayer: wymaga: libdirac0c2a ale nie sa sie go zainstalowac
<mauzol_> i libdirectfb-1.0-0 ale nie da sie zainstalowac
 * PushUpek czołga się do kuchni
<mauzol_> medibuntu tez jest
<mauzol_> pomozcie, blagam, bo nowy dexter juz czeka, a nie mam ani pol odtwarzacza teraz :D
<Szatan> mauzol_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mplayer-nogui
<Szatan> weź to zassaj i z ręki zainstaluj
<lotharek> cu
<mauzol_> i pomoze? :]
<Szatan> mauzol_: ta
<Szatan> potem z ręki smplayera zainstalujesz
<Szatan> tfu z konsoli
<mauzol_> zonk
<mauzol_> Błąd: Nie można zainstalować "mplayer"
<Szatan> mauzol_: a masz mplayera zainstalowanego?
<mauzol_> no wlasnie usunalem go jakos
<mauzol_> i stad ten problem teraz
<mauzol_> <magik>
<Szatan> mauzol_: zainstaluj mplayera
<Szatan> mauzol_: widziałeś na stronce paczek ubuntu że ma zależność mplayer
<mauzol_> probowalem mplayera z konsoli zainstalowac
<mauzol_> i wyskakiwaly jakies bledy z innymi zaleznosciami
<mauzol_> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności:
<mauzol_>   mplayer: Wymaga: libdirac0c2a ale nie da się go zainstalować
<mauzol_>            Wymaga: libdirectfb-1.0-0 ale nie da się go zainstalować
<Szatan> mauzol_: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22861027/libdirac0c2a_1.0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Szatan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libdirectfb-1.2-0 <- mauzol_
<mauzol_> mam usunac libdirac-encoder0?
<mauzol_> komunikat, ze jest w konflikcie
<mauzol_> a boje sie usuwac juz wiecej rzeczy ;p
<Szatan> mauzol_: 3x Tak
<Szatan> NightWish`: jesteś jeszcze?
<mauzol_> zrobilem jak mowiles
<mauzol_> i dalej to samo :/
<kklimonda> mauzol_: zrobiłeś sobie bałagan w systemie
<Szatan> mauzol_: co teraz sypie?
<kklimonda> odczaruj go i będzie dobrze
<mauzol_> to samo
<mauzol_> zada tych samych pakietow, ktore wlasnie zainstalowalem
<mauzol_> i dupa
<Szatan> mauzol_: vlc masz zainstalowane?
<mauzol_> kklimonda: wiem, ze zrobilem burdel i nie mam pomyslu jak go posprzatac ;p
<mauzol_> vlc nie mam, instalowac?
<Szatan> mauzol_: ta, to będzie obejście problemu
<kklimonda> mauzol_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-security-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/utilities/downgrade-all
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yk83fpj> (at bazaar.launchpad.net)
<kklimonda> mauzol_: sciagnij ten skrypt, uruchom, poczekaj aż wszystko się zainstaluje w oficiajlnej wersji
<mauzol_> i bedzie spokoj?
<kklimonda> nie wiem - ale to dobry pierwszy krok
<mauzol_> :-)
<Szatan> kklimonda: masz jeszcze G1?
<kklimonda> Szatan: mam
<Szatan> kklimonda: z orginalnym romem?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> oryginalny rom wytrzymał u mnie tydzień
<mauzol_> dobra, to rusze z tym skryptem i zobacze, co bedzie
<Szatan> cyjanogen?
<mauzol_> najwyzej wroce jutrp :=P
<kklimonda> ta
<Szatan> jakieś ma zwiechy etc.?
<mauzol_> dzieki za pomoc poki co, cu
<kklimonda> Szatan: zwiech nie ma ale jak wgrałem ostatnią wersję (w tamtym czasie - coś na 2.1 albo 2.2 oparte) to wolno zaczął działać
<Szatan> eh, jutro lub po jutrze magica chcę zakupić
<Szatan> i nie wiem czy pchać cyjana
<kklimonda> nie lepiej kupić coś nowszego?
<kklimonda> cyjan na pewno lepszy niż stockowy rom
<kklimonda> ale to strasznie stare modele są już
<Szatan> kklimonda: ograniczony budżet do 400 zł
<NightWish`> Szatan: jestem, a co
<Szatan> NightWish`: masz takie wrażenie jeśli siedzisz na M$ to się wydaje jak gdyby ktoś z kosą nad głową stał?
<kklimonda> jak się siedzi na M$?
<Szatan> ta
<kklimonda> bah, dziwne to Unity
<kklimonda> jeszcze w natty jakieś niedorobione
<kklimonda> dobrze, że do szczęścia mi wystarcza terminal, emacs i przeglądarka
<NightWish`> Szatan: ze co kurwa?
<Szatan> kklimonda: widzę jakiś protest będzie :) chcemy powrotu gnome ;p
<NightWish`> daj adres dilera;d
<Szatan> NightWish`: ul. Włoszczańska 80/2
<kklimonda> Szatan: ale nie ma już starego, dobrego GNOME - jest albo Unity albo GNOME Shell
<kklimonda> i z tych dwojga jednak Unity lepsze
<NightWish`> hm?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: nowa zasada - kop za przekleństwa
<kklimonda> tzn. nowa jak nowa ale częściej stosowana
<NightWish`> kklimonda: as u wish, jesli masz okres - rozumiem ;)
<NightWish`> sama wystawilam dzisiaj 15 banow za wulgaryzmy
<NightWish`> ale poszczegolne "kurwy" to tylko usuwam ;)
<Szatan> NightWish`: maciek z klanu mnie zaatakował
<Szatan> NightWish`: tzn z #demotywatory.pl
<NightWish`> no i co chcial?
<Szatan> zbanował za nic
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ah, Ty facet - pszepszam za okres :)
<NightWish`> Szatan: ale gdzie?
<NightWish`> na mym zacnym kanale?
<Szatan> NightWish`: ta, na Twoim Satanistycznym kanale gdzie palą koty;p
<NightWish`> a Tyś torrentow
<NightWish`> to sie nie dziw
<NightWish`> tam malo kto Cie lubi
<NightWish`> i malo kto ma tak dobre serce jak ja
<NightWish`> a z maćkiem nie bede sie spierać - nie lubie sie kopać z koniem
<Szatan> ku#$a gdzie jest j#%@%y kosz
<NightWish`> prawy dolny rog
<NightWish`> albo w dodawajce przyciskow ;d
<Szatan> NightWish`: nie ten, ten który stał obok Leningrada tzn. obok blaszaka
<NightWish`> oO
<Szatan> zobaczmy co nowego u geeków na 6irc.net
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-07
 * PushUpek pokonany przez próg w kuchni
<Szatan> PushUpek: /me został pokonany przez dach fiata 126p
<Szatan> ;p
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> spadłeś nań?:D
<Szatan> nie, poprostu do machucha się nie mieszczę
<Szatan> *malucha
<PushUpek> ja już w sumie też ;)
<PushUpek> a mówili, "pij mleko, będziesz wielki"...
<Szatan> do golfa/polo II też
<Szatan> a chciałem właśnie kupić golfa II
<PushUpek> hmmm czemu nie III?
<Szatan> za III są kosmiczne ceny
<NightWish`> PushUpek: poglaskac?
<PushUpek> NightWish`, a ucałujesz?:)
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Hardstyle Masterz ft. Max Enforcer - Respect
<NightWish`> PushUpek: oczywiscie!
<PushUpek> NightWish`, to oczywiście, że chcę! :D
 * NightWish` glaszcze PushUpka i caluje w czolko
<NightWish`> ;d
 * PushUpek zapuścił Guns N' Roses - Paradise City
 * PushUpek gryzie za uszkiem NightWish`
<PushUpek> ;]
 * Szatan widzi że PushUpek jest wampirem
<PushUpek> Szatan, nie ;) ja tylko piwo wysysam i łapię za cycki ;D
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Headhunterz - Psychedelic
<Szatan> <3
<PushUpek> 3=o ~ ~ ~
<NightWish`> PushUpek: zboczencu!
<PushUpek> NightWish`, oj tam, oj tam
<Szatan> NightWish`: ile razy byłaś smyrana w komunikacji miejskiej ot tak przez przypadek?
<NightWish`> Szatan: wyjdz.
<NightWish`> PushUpek: zaraz tu wejdzie moj zazdrosny maz ircowy..
<Szatan> NightWish`: </joke>
<NightWish`> wiec sie nie przeraź ;d
<PushUpek> Szatan, zeskanowałbym moje świadectwo z ukończenia religii z liceum, to byś zmienił nik ;P
<PushUpek> nick*
<NightWish`> a jednak nie wejdzie
<NightWish`> geek jeden ;d
<Szatan> PushUpek: ble, jestem Ateistą
<PushUpek> ;]
<Szatan> więc mam wy#$ane
<PushUpek> ale moja katechetka nazywała się Emilia Szatan ;]
<Szatan> PushUpek: rly?
<PushUpek> da ;]
<Szatan> nudy
<PushUpek> ano
<PushUpek> Szatan, żebym nie był gołosłowny http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/6357/dyplomc.png ;]
<Szatan> PushUpek: o ja j$#ie
<PushUpek> ;D
<NightWish`> ja ide spac
<NightWish`> dobranoc :)
<PushUpek> NightWish`, mokrych snów ;)
<Szatan> NightWish`: `gnight
<PushUpek> ehhh moje upojenie mnie puszcza ;)
 * PushUpek zapuścił przed snem Excision - Shambhala
<Szatan> PushUpek: piwo dla mnie gdzie się zpodziało?
<PushUpek> Szatan, jest ;]
<Szatan> PushUpek: whereis mybeer.pl?
<PushUpek> your beer is at worc.pl ;]
 * Szatan DeaDBeef: Sector Session Episode 12 - Hasty Boy (October 2009)
<PushUpek> dobra idę spać ;)
<PushUpek> noc
 * Szatan 2
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<bikstopas> hello ;d
<bikstopas> pamieta ktos polecenie do nasluchu danego portu? ;'d
<DaZ> netcatem? >:
<bikstopas> zaraz sprawdze
<bikstopas> tylko pytanie jakie ja mialem haslo do konta na ssh xD
<bikstopas> ha! trafilem za 1 razem ;d
<DaZ> fajnie
<DaZ> ale pierdoli mnie to
<DaZ> jak zapewne wszystkich innych
<bikstopas> nie martw sie. ciebie tez caly swiat pierdoli :D
<DaZ> no ale mi pojechałeś
<bikstopas> <3
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> ale u was ruch :)
<lotharek> cześć
<Wizard> cześć lotharek
<Szatan> lotharek: logarek naturalny przy podstawie 8 z 256?
<Szatan> hai lotharek
<bez_nicku> witam
<bez_nicku> W jaki sposob moge zrobic cos takiego, zeby dana grupa nie mogla sie zalogowac na su?
<bez_nicku> Czy tam przez su na roota
<Szatan> bez_nicku: cat /etc/group zapodaj bo zapomniałem jak to jest pod ubuntu
<Szatan> bez_nicku: oczywiście na wklej.org
<bez_nicku> Szatan: akurat to jest debian
<bez_nicku> A jest jakas duza roznica?
<Szatan> bez_nicku: żadna ;)
<Szatan> bez_nicku: ja mam gentoo
<bez_nicku> http://189.cpaste.eu
<Wizard> Szatan: co to kurwa jest logarek?
<Wizard> bez_nicku: hmm, słábo, na linuksie każda może
<bez_nicku> Wizard: ?
<Szatan> Wizard: to jest funkcja logarytmiczna
<bez_nicku> i chce zeby svnusers nie mogli sie logowac na su :P
<Szatan> bez_nicku: ale przecież koleś musi znać hasło admina
<Szatan> bez_nicku: poczytaj o ACL
<bez_nicku> Szatan: jak musi znac haslo admina?
<Szatan> bez_nicku: jakie masz ustawione na roocie ;p
<bez_nicku> bez sensu...
<Szatan> bez_nicku: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/acl.htm możesz robić regułki dotyczące dostępu do plików
<bez_nicku> Wlasnie chce zeby oni nie mogli sie zalogowac na su i nic wiecej... a acl to chyba za ciezki sprzet jak na jedna grupe :P
<Szatan> bez_nicku: ja mam vpsa i acl na tym się wyrabia
<Szatan> bez_nicku: 2 jajka 3,00 GHz  256 Mb ramu i 512 mb swapu
<bez_nicku> Szatan: no ok, tylko nie da sie jakos prosto ograniczyc jednej grupie dostep do su?
<Szatan> bez_nicku: po chmodach?
<bez_nicku> od razu acl :/ zanim to pojmne to znowu 2-10h roboty :S
<Szatan> bez_nicku: mi to zajęło 20 minut
<bez_nicku> :<
<noneo> bez_nicku: a /etc/sudoers? Wklejasz tam jakie konta/grupy logują się bez hasła, z hasłem, albo w ogle nie mogą. Edytujesz przez visudo.
<wodzu> witojcie
<Wizard> Szatan: to się nazywa logarytm :|
<noneo> Wizard: przecież logarytm naturalny z podstawą inną niż e to logarek, wszyscy to wiedzą ;-)
<Wizard> ehh
<Wizard> tak, a przez 3 punkty można przeprowadzić jedną prostą, pod warunkiem, że jest odpowiednio gruba
<Wizard> Caused by: javax.naming.NameNotFoundException: ProxyFactory not bound
<Wizard> cholerny jboss :/
<shpaq> mornin'
<jacekowski> java ssie
<Szatan> jacekowski: w domu czy w korkach miejskich zapypanych przez śnieg?
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<shpaq> Wizard: siema
<lotharek> zna ktoś tu ukraiński?
<lotharek> :)
<jacekowski> ukrainski?
<jacekowski> czy rosyjski wystarczy
<lotharek> hm, wydaje mi się, że wystarczy
<webnull> czesc
<wodzu> czesc
<lotharek> hi
<PushUpek> bry
<syngress> ziew :-D
<PushUpek> ;]
<Wizard> ziew
<Wizard> nudą tu wieje
<Wizard> nikt nie troll
<PushUpek> wyziew
<Wizard> arch ssie pałe na maksa
<Wizard> jakieś niedoroby go chyba piszą :/
<Wizard> z resztą, piszą
<Wizard> skrypt w bashu to i przedszkolak napisz
<PoKrAk> oo PushUpek
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> qna nic mi sie nie chce a konspekty trza popisac prezentacje porobic nie mowiac o popracowaniu :/
<PushUpek> oo PoKrAk ;]
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: juz odwazyles sie na 11.04
<PoKrAk> ??:)
<PushUpek> nie ;]
<PushUpek> unity mnie nie przekonuje ;D
<PoKrAk> jakie unity
<PoKrAk> mam xorga :)
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk> juz raz musiałem od nowa go podniesc
<PoKrAk> lecz juz dzis gdm zadziałał oprawnie i załadował mi pulpit :)
<PushUpek> progres ;D
<PoKrAk> jeno gnome panel z palca i działa :)
<EsmD> jak ktos chce to zapraszam na www.puchalka.tk (cs 1.6), gram z kumplem :P
<PoKrAk> hmmmm a cs jest pod linuxa ??
<PoKrAk> w sumie to wole urban terror
<PushUpek> o jeee na Kino Polska "Miś" :]
<EsmD> PoKrAk: jest cs pod linuxa, nawet sa sztuczki zeby steama uruchomic
<PoKrAk> ja wlasnie quake odpaliłem :P :)
<PoKrAk> heh qna wlasnie nie mam dzwieku :/
<PoKrAk> i nie mam pomysłu juz
<PoKrAk> mam głuche wyjscie :/
<EsmD> tez mam kłejka
<PoKrAk> nie mam dzwieka :/
<EsmD> to usiadz na windowsa :P
<jacekowski> ja mam quake na telefonie
<PoKrAk> tez miałem :)
<PoKrAk> winbdows mi muli ram pad
<PoKrAk> pozatym po co na wizzgrozie jak na ubu mozna
<syngress> jacekowski: zobacz na iphon'ie "Epic Citadel" a jesli nie masz mozliwosci, zobacz to samo na youtube
<jacekowski> nie mam srajfona
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRPoS2WDJA ;]
<syngress> robi wrażenie
<NightWish`> dobry
<EsmD> ja mialem doom'a na Noki communicato 9210i
<PushUpek> NightWish`, dobry ;]
<NightWish`> nienawidze gdy brakuje mleka w domu do kawy ;(
<PushUpek> na ipod touch mam quake ;)
<PushUpek> ale średnio się gra
<NightWish`> samcu!
<NightWish`> ja chce gejfona 4 ;<
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> to w czym problem, kup ;]
<NightWish`> manji
<NightWish`> inaczej zwane money
<PushUpek> ja tam chyba sobie przykupię HTC
<NightWish`> po nokii 5800 chce czegoś co bedzie szybko i sprawnie chodzilo
<NightWish`> i co będzie mi sie podobac
<NightWish`> n900 jest śliczna ale za duza i nie umialabym wykorzystac mozliwosci telefonu ;p
<NightWish`> no i duze to to
<kklimonda> pozatym n900 już się zaczyna starzeć
 * kklimonda czeka na to co Nokia pokaże nowego z Meego..
<NightWish`> tam starzec
<NightWish`> komu pierogow?
<kklimonda> ech, ja dziękuję
<kklimonda> mam tydzień z curry ;)
<kklimonda> a przynajmniej 4 dni
<NightWish`> :)
<NightWish`> ktos w ogole wie czy gejfon ma obrotowy wyswietlacz?
<kklimonda> to znaczy?
<kklimonda> jak obrócisz w pozycję horyzontalną telefon to wyświetlacz ci się przestawi ;)
<NightWish`> nie wiem czy to to: zyroskop
<syngress> zyroskop
<NightWish`> w sensie ze jak obroce go o 90 stopni to czy sie ekran dostosuje i tez przekreci o 90 stopni
<kklimonda> to każdy iphone miał
<PushUpek> ale nie w każdej aplikacji to działa;)
<NightWish`> w smsowej dziaua?
<denysonique> NightWish`, kup sobie n900
<NightWish`> denysonique: za duza
<denysonique> NightWish`, iPhone to kupa proprajetarna z DRMem
<syngress> NightWish`: nie chcesz 3GS'a :)
<syngress> ?
<NightWish`> nie chce ;)
<NightWish`> gasz
<NightWish`> gorąco mi sie zrobilo
<NightWish`> wywalilam demota z glownej ;/
<PushUpek> NightWish`, to się rozbierz ;P
<firemark>  NightWish` lol : p
<Galvatron> Wczoraj zgłaszałem problem z Ubuntu 9.10/10.04/10/10) wieszającymi się kompletni krótko po pokazaniu tapety i kursora (HDD przestaje mieli i zostaje wyłącznie twardy reset).
<Galvatron> Po przełączeniu do konsoli (Alt +F1) i stało się to samo. Kontrolki na klawiaturze nie migały (jak przy panicu), za to sama klawiatura (Logitech PS2) zupełnie nie reagowała
<Galvatron> Przed freeze'em nie było żadnego "ciekawego" komunikatu w terminalu.
<Galvatron> XP na sąsiedniej partycji działa bez problemu.
<kklimonda> pozostaje załadować system z flagami noacpi (a może to jest acpi=off) noapic i zobaczenie czy problem się powtórzy
<NightWish`> wlasnie
<NightWish`> sprawdze parkowanie dysku
<NightWish`> no
<NightWish`> grzeczny laptopek
<Galvatron> kklimonda OK
<Galvatron> Zajżałem do Wiki i noacpi można używac wymiennie z acpi=off
<Galvatron> Teraz go poobserwuję (może nawet parę dni) i dam znać
<Galvatron> Dzięki za pomoc
<Galvatron> Narazie :)
<NightWish`> RZ
<Wizard> NightWish`: niektórym można pałą wbijać do łba
<Wizard> i tak się nie nauczą
 * Tyczek is listening: Lemongrass [819Kbps/44KHz/ape]
<Tyczek> Stirlitz, Gra, śpiewa, parzy kawę.
<Galvatron> Zamiast kilku dni wystarczył kwadrand
<Galvatron> Po dodaniu noapic i acpi=off system znowu sie zawiesił, ale tym razem dało sie wejść do konsoli i odczytać błędy
<Galvatron> *kwadrans
<Galvatron> Własnie jestem na etapie wydobywania ich z logów
<tomasz_> Witam
<tomasz_> pytanko mom
<Galvatron> Pierwszym błędem, który ukazał sie mym oczom, był ten: http://wklej.org/id/433436/
<Galvatron> Czyli chba coś z HDD, co by sie nawet zgadzało, bo w momencie zwiechy przestał pracować
<kklimonda> Galvatron: to wygląda jak gdyby dysk padał albo kontroler
<tomasz_> a co wylacza sie w czasie pracy ?
<kklimonda> Galvatron: jeżeli wiesz, że dysk i kontroler są ok to może być problem z biosem, zrób upgrade
<Galvatron> Mam 6-8 letniego kompa z płytą Epox P4X400D
<Galvatron> Nigdzie nie znajde do niej BIOS'u
 * Tyczek is listening: 916. Marek Bilinski - [E!=mc2 #05] Ucieczka z tropiku () (1411Kbps) (44KHz) (cue)
<Galvatron> Wiem tylko tyle, że XP działa normalnie
<Galvatron> A tylko Ubunciaki się wieszają
<kklimonda> spróbuj inną dystrybucję
<Galvatron> To się zaczęło po padnieciu MBR, kilka miesiecy temu
<Galvatron> Musialem zrobić kompletny format i partycjonować od nowa
<tomasz_> to pewnie dysk uszkodzony w miejscu partycji ubuntu
<Galvatron> Tylko nie bardzo mam czas na przesiadkę
<Galvatron> Za to jutro powinienem mieć jakiś inny dysk twardy
<Galvatron> Przerzucę system Clonezillą
<Galvatron> I zobaczę
<Galvatron> Dzięki za pomoc
<Galvatron> Narazie
<tomasz_> a ja mam pytanko odnosnie ubuntu
<tomasz_> czasem mi znikaja gorne belki okien
<tomasz_> i nie mam pojecia od czego to zalezy
<tomasz_> ubuntu startuje normalnie a ich nie ma
<tomasz_> dopiero jak uzyje metacity --replace to wracaja hmm
<tomasz_> ktos sie zna na tym ?
<kklimonda> tomasz_: jeżeli znikają to znaczy, że metacity się wywala ale dlaczego tak jest, i dlaczego same się nie pojawiają na nowo to nie wiem - trzeba by się przyjrzeć, a jestem zajęty
<tomasz_> nom
<tomasz_> nie wiem ale na wczesniejszym ubuntu 10.04 tak samo czasem bylo
<tomasz_> nawet na w miare surowym systemie hmm
<garnus> tomasz_: spróbuj w terminalu zrobic metacity --replace
<garnus> powinien sie restartnac
<tomasz_> no wlasnie zrobilem i wtedy wraca
<garnus> no i nic nie sypie
<garnus> w termianlu?
<tomasz_> chociaz raz mialem akcje ze nie wrocilo i zmienilem na inny wyglada
<Psotnick> może spróbuj zainstalować fusion-icon i tam sobie zmienić na metacity?
<tomasz_> ja to zrobilem w oknie Alt+f2
<tomasz_> w terminalu tez odswieza ale nie wraca nawet do wiersza polecen
<tomasz__> heh zrobilem w terminalu to mi w ogole wywalilo menadzera okien i tylko reset pozostal heh
<tomasz__> wywalilo jak zamknalem terminal
<EsmD^^> jaka komenda na banliste byla na freenode?
<office> taka jak wszedzie
<office>  /mode _b
<office>  /mode +b
<Ranestwen> jacekowski, spisz?
<winter> ,
<PushUpek> .
<Ranestwen> ,
<winter> `
<NightWish`> miau?
<winter> meow!
<Ranestwen> sru.
<winter> nudy na kanale
<syngress> ziew :-/
 * NightWish` ziewa romantycznie
<PushUpek> chyba czas zacząć się uczyć do kolokwium
 * Ranestwen wali kupe
<syngress> refurbished: daaawaj !!! daaawaaaj !
<Ranestwen> syngress: rze com?
<syngress> computer
<esmd> przyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyj!
<kurokial> Dobry dzień.
<Ranestwen> esmd: Poszuo
<Ranestwen> : D
<kurokial> Mam pytanie nie związane z Ubuntu, ani z żadnym distro.. mianowicie potrzebuje wycenić napisanie programu do księgowości firmy świadczącej usługi nieruchomościami. Z bazą danych i pracą w sieci.
<crusty> cze cfaniaczki
<Ranestwen> kurokial: I jaki problem?
<crusty> ja mam problem
<Ranestwen> jacekowski: sppiiiisz?
<crusty> ja, ja, ja!
<Ranestwen> crusty: co sie stauo?
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: dziendobry
<dreadlish> heh
<Ranestwen> xD
<dreadlish> uznalem ze wbije
<dreadlish> bo nie bylo gdzie
<Ranestwen> Pis zna gg
<Ranestwen> co dalej
<Ranestwen> x.x
<dreadlish> a tu widze duzo ludu
<Ranestwen> tylko nei tu, lol
<crusty> Ranestwen: stauo
<crusty> ;(
<Ranestwen> crusty: taka ironia, heheheheh : (
<crusty> Skype szuka mi driwerow z PulseAudio
<crusty> a ja alsa mam...
<dreadlish> no ale pulseaudio to tylko backend do alsy
<dreadlish> a wiec moze se poszukac
<dreadlish> d
<dreadlish> xd*
<Ranestwen> crusty: no wuasnie ; /
<crusty> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<crusty> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() nie powiodło się.
<crusty> no wuasnie
<crusty> ;?
<dreadlish> heh
<dreadlish> cos skype zrabalo
<kurokial> Ranestwen: Problem, że nie znam się na wycenie, a potrzebuje to bo muszę coś na zleceniu wpisać :)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Ranestwen> Powiedz z powazna mina, ze z 50 kafli. Wcisnij kit ze wszystkie tyle kosztuja
<Dreadlish> moj nick z malej litery
<Dreadlish> to jest OBRAZA SADU!
<kurokial> Ranestwen: A na serio?
<crusty> dobra
<crusty> juz zrobilem
<crusty> z pavucontrol
<Ranestwen> kurokial: Nie znam sie, nie jestes w stanie zobaczyc cen podobnych programow do tego?
<jacekowski> Ranestwen: pracuje
<Ranestwen> jacekowski: okej, myskaken ze sie obraziles ;p
<Ranestwen> .
<winter> ,
<Ranestwen> Jak sprawdzic czy ktos mnei dosuje/
<Ranestwen> : (
<winter> jak ci apache generuje load 150
<winter> to raczej ddos :-D
<Ranestwen> nie mam apache
<Ranestwen> synu.
<Ranestwen> ; d
<kurokial> Dobra mniejsza z tym zadzwonię z rana do informatyka jakiegoś ;)
<winter> s/apache/$to_co_masz_i_myslisz_ze_jest_ddosowane/
 * winter je zupę pomidorową
 * Ranestwen je wintera
<kurokial> Jak na Mientówce 9 z gnome zainstalować Wolfenstaina ET.. jakieś krzaki wyskakują..
<kurokial> Nie no ściemniam.
<syngress> apt-get install woda na gazie && apt-get dist-upgrade kawa :-/
<webnull> witam
<NightWish`> history |grep doświadczenie w pracy w kawiarni
<webnull> czy ktoś z was używał evtouch?
<NightWish`> syngress: ;)
<syngress> :)
<syngress> Uuuuu według chip.pl Polska generuje 3,6% spamu - z 20 największych źródeł. 3,8% korea - tak dobrze zabezpieczamy sieci ?? :->
<kklimonda> syngress: to tak od dawna jest
<syngress> wyniki z października, czy od dwana, nie mam pojęcia.
<kklimonda> no to się utrzymuje trend - ale od lat jesteśmy w czołówce
<syngress> 11,3 % Rosja - 8,5 Indie - 5,6 Ukraina - według ich wiedzy, jesteśmy na 8 miejscu ..
<PushUpek> ciekawe jak tam statystyki odnośnie piractwa ;)
<winter> PushUpek: nie pytaj
<PushUpek> ktoś nas zdetronizował z 2 lokaty?:D
<syngress> push: jesteśmy bardziej świadomym społeczeństwem :D
<syngress> wygląda że uczymy się szybciej :->
<PushUpek> szybciej uczymy się nowych sposobów piracenia ;)
<jacekowski> syngress: nie, polska kiedys byla w top5
<jacekowski> syngress: ale tpsa zdecydowala sie poblokowac troche c&c serwerow ( min. gimp.org tez oberwalo przy okazji ) i polska nagle spadla na koniec listy w ciagu miesiaca
<jacekowski> tu pozostaje tylko kwestia czy lepiej jest jak bylo
<jacekowski> gdzie isp nie ingerowal
<jacekowski> w ogole
<jacekowski> czy ze blokuje cos
<syngress> jacekowski: na własnych błędch zdecydowali się zrobić porządki, teraz większość mniejszych prywatnych ISP widząc w swojej sieci punkt generujący z założenia większy ruch natychmiast klasyfikuje go jako zombiaka informując wcześniej mailowo że coś jest nie tak, kiedyś chyba tego nie było.
<Dreadlish> albo sie zastanawia wtf
<jacekowski> no wlasnie problem jest taki, czy ISP powinien ingerowac
<jacekowski> czy powinien usera zostawic na samopas
<winter> po acta to może zostać ustalone prawnie
<winter> jak jest we francji
<jacekowski> ale to jest inna sprawa
<jacekowski> i akurat to co we francji robia jest sensowne
<winter> nie popieram
<jacekowski> czyli ze zlodziej jestes?
<winter> nie
<jacekowski> bo piractwo to kradziez
<winter> a skąd
<jacekowski> nie wazne jak to nazywasz
<syngress> no tak, ci którzy chcą mieć porządek - formułują umowy tak że user dostaje info i trochę czasu na ogarnięcie tematu - po jakimś czasie działają
<Ranestwen> jacekowski: zajrzyj na gg
<syngress> i to jest chyba dobre rozwiązanie
<winter> według poslkiego prawa nie jest
<jacekowski> robie program, chce go sprzedac za 10pln
<jacekowski> placisz, uzywasz
<jacekowski> nie placisz, nie uzywasz
<Ranestwen> jacekowski: zajrzyj na gg
<jacekowski> owszem, ja strat nie mam jak nie zaplacisz
<jacekowski> a bedziesz uzywal
<webnull> czy używa ktoś evtouch?
<webnull> "sterownik" x11 dla paneli dotykowych obsługujący także multi-touch
<jacekowski> ale pozostaje kwestia tego ze jakbys nie mial mozliwosci uzywania pirackiego za darmo to bys zaplacil
<jacekowski> albo nie uzywal
<jacekowski> bo ja wlozylem w to taka sama prace jak wlozylem w zrobienie czegos innego
<Bialy_> Cześć
<winter> cesc
<Bialy_> mam mały problem
<syngress> zdrastwoi
<winter> przykro mi :-)
<Bialy_> :D
<syngress> Bialy_: defragmentuj albo formatuj :D
<Bialy_> ehe
<Bialy_> najlpeiej wyciągnij dysk i wal o ścianę
<syngress> :-/ nie - dysk ma dusze - nie mozna tak
<vxcvxcv> wszystko mozna
<syngress> Bialy_: co to za prblem
<Bialy_> Ten problem to chyba coś z sterownikami systemu lub systemem bo np. jak ogladam filmiki na youtube to sie szybkość obrazy zmienia czyli obraz zwalnia potem przyśpiesza a dzwięk idzie tak jak ma iść
<Bialy_> i z tym obrazem tak w kółko
<winter> a jakie masz obiąrzenie proca podczas oglądania
<Bialy_> Stary jak normalny pijak
<Bialy_> stara mu nie daje kasy bo przechla
<syngress> Bialy_: jaki procesor ? atom ? :}
<Bialy_> duo
<Bialy_> pentium dual core inside
<Bialy_> wcześniej nie cieło a od jakiegos czasu się zaczeło ciąć
<syngress> windows ?
<Bialy_> Ubuntu 10.04
<Bialy_> a na windowsie nie tnie
<kklimonda> Adobe nie potrafiło flasha przeportować na Linuksa i Mac OS X
<kklimonda> niewiele można na to poradzić
<vxcvxcv> jutub dotkom slesz hytymyly pięć
<winter> Bialy_: spróbuj aktualizować flasha
<vxcvxcv> to też, bo pewnie prerelease'u nie macie
<winter> jeśli nie chcesz aktualizować załego distro to ręcznie ze strony adobe
<winter> o do /usr/szare/mozilla/plugins chyba
<winter> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins *
<Bialy_> robilem reinstall ale nie pomogło
<winter> Bialy_: ale nowszą wersję flasha
<Bialy_> no najnowsza
<winter> mam namyśli przez to nowszą wersję flasha
<winter> ehe
<winter> to peszek, tak jak daz radził, jest jeszcze wersja html 5 toutuba
<winter> youtuba
<Kwpolska> i nawet mozna ja uruchomic z partnerami. Reklamy mozna wylaczyc teraz
<DaZ> Bialy_: a jak najnowsza jest ta twoja najnowsza?
<Kwpolska> DaZ: 9.0
<DaZ> ja do ciebie mówie czy rozdwojenie jaźni masz?
<Kwpolska> DaZ: zgaduje jego wersje
<Bialy_> po aktualizacji pokazało mi sie grub-pc Skąd to?
<Bialy_> adobe flashplugin?
<Bialy_> Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<Bialy_> bo nic innego nie znalazłem
<Bialy_> zainstalowanego
<winter> Bialy_: about:plugins
<DaZ> teraz 10.2 jest fajne
<Bialy_> winter gdzie?
<winter> w przeglądarce
<winter> naprzykład firefoksie
<winter> w pasku adresu
<DaZ> jeśli używasz jakiejś lepszej to opera:plugins
<winter> :-D
<Kwpolska> jak mozna wywolac cos przez crona z dostępem do trybu graficznego? chcę, żeby zadanie cronowe pokazało mi przez notify-send ze sie wykonuje
<Bialy_> w firefoksie znalazłem shockwave flash
<Bialy_> to raczej to
<winter> no to to to, to która wersja?
<Bialy_> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: nie da się w sensowny sposób oidp
<winter> Bialy_: to nie ma nowszej w repo
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: notify-send potrzebuje adresu na którym siedzi dbus a to nie jest udostępnione nigdzie
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: musiałbyś gdzieś sobie zapisać adres dbusa - na przykład w /tmp/dbus.session.kwpolska a potem go wyciągnąć ze skryptu - może by tak zadziałało
<Bialy_> A jeszcze jedno Flash ma coś do filmików w totemie?
<winter> nie
<Bialy_> to mi się zdaje że to chyba nie flash
<DaZ> Description: Shockwave Flash 10.2 d151
<DaZ> jestem fajniejszy :f
<DaZ> a masz żelujące okienka?
<Bialy_> jedynie gumowe
<DaZ> to to spróbuj bez
<Bialy_> ok
<Kwpolska> fortunka: Pascal Users: To show respect for the 313th anniversary (tomorrow) of the death of Blaise Pascal, your programs will be run at half speed. lul.
<Bialy_> Nadal się tnie
<Kwpolska> Bialy_: kup se lepsze filmy
<Bialy_> akurat... filmy dobre
<DaZ> złe
<Bialy_> jak złe jak na starym windows xp chodzą dobrze?
<Kwpolska> Bialy_: windows ma czity
<Bialy_> :D
<Nerihsa> hmm, sie tak zastanawiam
<Bialy_> windows teraz sciąga od linuksów
<Nerihsa> fajnie by bylo miec przy sobie wyniki losowan lotto na wypadek gdyby cofnal sie w czasie
<Nerihsa> czyz nie
<syngress> pieniondze to nie fszystko !
<Bialy_> Fszystko!
<Nerihsa> hmm ale bede mial zabawe na wieczory
<Bialy_> jak masz pieniądze to i masz Fszystko
<syngress> :)
<Nerihsa> bede wyszukiwal i drukowal istotne informacje i chowal je w portfelu i jak sie kiedys cofne w czasie to bede panem swiata!
<Nerihsa> mwahahahah
<Bialy_> to ty chłop jesteś? a masz babski nick
<Nerihsa> :F
<webnull> :D
<Bialy_> :D
<Nerihsa> :C
<Kwpolska> Bialy_: ja tez chlop jestem. Go figure./
<NightWish`> ja tez chlop jestem ;d
<Nerihsa> meow
 * syngress jest chłopem ale nie ROLNIKIEM !
<Nerihsa> farmerem even
<syngress> rollback = 64k
<Nerihsa> Ranestwen: nieladnie sie bez pytania na priv wlazic
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: :(
<panki> siemka ostatni zainteresowal mnie jezyk lua - chcialbym go odpalic jako cgi ale cos mi nie wychodzi - czy komus sie to udalo - konkretnie nginx fcgi
<Nerihsa> hum
<jacekowski> lua nie ma frontendu fcgi
<Ranestwen> Gdzie sa trzymane logi polecen wstukiwanych w konsole?
<Ranestwen> [ubuntu]
<winter> ~/.bash_history
<jacekowski> tam gdzie w kazdym innym linuksie
<panki> jacekowski: ale cgilua jest
<jacekowski> ta, ale nie fcgi
<panki> czy to tylko tyczy sie do cgi a nie fcgi
<jacekowski> cgf != fcgi
<jacekowski> cgi*
<panki> kumam - no to lipa :)
<Ranestwen> jak laptop bedzie chodzil cala noc
<panki> bo podobno slyszalem ze ten jezyk jest jednym najwydajniejszych
<Ranestwen> To sie nei zjara?
<panki> i dla testow chcialem zobaczyc jak sie sprawuje
<Ranestwen> Da sie zablokowac jakas strone na routerze?
<Ciaho> zależy jaki router ale prawie na pewno tak
<Nerihsa> Ranestwen: nie powininen sie zjarac
<Nerihsa> Ranestwen: zalezy jaki router
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: tp-link
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: da sie cus? ; (
<Nerihsa> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=pl&q=tp-link+jak+zablokowa%C4%87+stron%C4%99&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Nerihsa> np.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2ca799q> (at www.google.com)
<Ranestwen> Wie ktos co zrobic zeby logi ze sniffera w ettercapie
<Ranestwen> Byly przejrzyste?
<Nerihsa> odpowiednio je przefiltrowac :?
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: Jak to zrobic
<Ranestwen> Kurna, na windowsie z cainem nie ma takich klopotow
<Ranestwen> :|
<Nerihsa> Ranestwen: to byla taka oczywisto-wymijajaca odpowiedz ;o
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: : |
<Ranestwen> Nikt nei wie jak zxrobic zeby ettercap pokazywal dokladne linki jakie przechodza tak jak cain?
<Ranestwen> Zajebicho, dzieki wam wszystkim za bezcenna pomoc :D
<Ranestwen> -.-
<Nerihsa> youre welcome
<Ranestwen> Wiedzialem ze teraz odpisze ktos
<Ranestwen> ; d
<Ranestwen> A wczesniej nikt dupy nie ruszyl ;x
<Nerihsa> bo moze nikt tu z obecnych nie umie
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: gdzie byl ten bash h istory?
<Nerihsa> ~/.bash_history
<Nerihsa> w katalogy domowym
<ChaosEngine> ^R
<Ranestwen> ./213213.py: /usr/bin/python^M zły interpreter: No such file or directory
<Ranestwen> ????
<Enlik> Otwórz w jakimś edytorze i zapisz plik po nownie
<Enlik> *ponownie
<Ranestwen> Otworzylem geditem, zapisalem i nadal to samo : /
<Nerihsa> jak wyglada pierwsza linijka?
<Nerihsa> lepiej by bylo chyba #!/usr/bin/env python
<Ranestwen> #!/usr/bin/python
<Ranestwen> pythona mam oczywiscie
<Enlik> Nerihsa: to kwestia zakonczen linii, chyba dosowa
<Nerihsa> to zamien ja na to co dalem powyzej
<Nerihsa> :o
<Enlik> Pewnei nic nie da :>
<Nerihsa> Enlik: kodowanie :?
<Enlik> Nie wiem czy w geanym sie da zmienic format
<Ranestwen> : No such file or directory
<Ranestwen> Lol.
<Enlik> Nerihsa: tak, DOS i Windows konczy linie \r\n, Linux \n, pewnie to to, spotkalem sie juz kiedys
<Enlik> *gedicie, geanym sie da
<Enlik> Wiesz co
<Enlik> Otwórz ten plik, skopiuj zawartość, utwórz nowy, wklej i zapisz, może to zadziala ;p Nie mam gedita by spr.
<Ranestwen> to jaki ma byc poczatek w koncu?
<Nerihsa> obojetnie
<Ranestwen> #!/usr/bin/env python
<Ranestwen> ?
<Enlik> MEH
<Enlik> Tak
 * PushUpek ziewa
<Ranestwen> deadish@ubuntu:~/Pulpit$ ./111.py
<Ranestwen> : No such file or directory
<Ranestwen> -.-
<Enlik> Zrobiłeś jak pisalem wyżej, z tym skopiowaiem i wklejeniem? Nie? To spróbuj :)
<Nerihsa> argh to co za program
<Ranestwen> Enlik: zrobilem..
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: niewazne ;d
<Nerihsa> moze wewnetrzny system moralny ubuntu nie pozwala go odpalic
<Nerihsa> :o
<Ranestwen> Nerihsa: Chyba tak.. ; /
<Enlik> Ranestwen: i nie działa?
<Enlik> Nikt mnie nie słucha, dajcie opa albo żyletkie! j/k
<Nerihsa> o
<Nerihsa> Ranestwen: sprobuj zamiast ./blabla.py
<Nerihsa> napisz python blabla.py
<PushUpek> a żeby działało ./ nie trzeba przypadkiem nadać uprawnień skryptowi?:>
<PushUpek> do wykonania?
<Ciaho> wypadalo by
<Enlik> Trzeba
<Enlik> Ale to nie to
<Enlik> Zrobilem test i mam to samo: ./a.py
<Enlik> : Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Nerihsa> a co przed dwukropkiem ;f
<Enlik> Nic
<Enlik> bash: ./a.py: /usr/bin/python^M: zły interpreter: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Enlik> To przy /usr/bin/python, tamto z env
<Nerihsa> a mi dziala
<kklimonda> Enlik: wątpię byś miał plik /usr/bin/python^M
<Nerihsa> ubuntu jest gópie
 * Enlik płacze
<Nerihsa> zawsze mozna zrobic ln -s /usr/bin/python^M /usr/bin/python :o
<PushUpek> lol ;D
<Enlik> Ranestwen: zainstaluj Geany, wybierz opcję: http://i.imgur.com/JbM5l.png i zapisz. Tyle. Kurde.
<kklimonda> ^M to część końca linii w windowsie ;)
<Enlik> kklimonda: no wreszcie
<Ranestwen> Zaraz sprawdze
<hibiki_>  ktoś wie jak skonfigurować gamepada pod ubuntu?
<lukaszg> hej, zrobiłem sobie re-formatowanie hdd, przywróciłem obraz przez clonezilla na nowe partycje ale coś mi się partycja swap nie zamontowała
<lukaszg> mój fstab tu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/540784/
<Enlik> Dobrze ze tylko swap ;)
<kklimonda> lukaszg: pewnie ma inny uuid
<Enlik> lukaszg: poka: sudo blkid
<lukaszg> kklimonda, teraz swam mam na sda3 poprzedno na sda7
<Enlik> Ubuntu jaki pikny pastebin ma
<lukaszg> Enlik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/540787/
<lukaszg> Enlik, masz racje ;]
<kklimonda> lukaszg: to nic nie zmienia, w fstab masz uuid partycji więc muszą się zgadzać z tym co jest w rzeczywistości
<lukaszg> nie zgadza sie
<Enlik> ok, zamiast ostatniej linii daj UUID=b513a786-f5b0-49cb-bb41-3616d83cecdc none            swap    sw              0       0
<lukaszg> Enlik, ok thx, ale teraz musze leciec jako serwis do drukarki pietro nizej eh ;/
<Enlik> Hehe, ok
<lukaszg> Enlik, pod windowsem buuu.....
<Enlik> To powyżej (# swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation) to komentarz,tez mozna wywalic, bo mylący, ale to szczegol
<Enlik> lukaszg: bądź twardy
<michal__> hej
<michal__> proste pytanko mam
<michal__> :)
<michal__> jest jakas wtyczka do ff ktora pokazuje system jako windows
<michal__> tylko niepamietam jak sie nazywala
<michal__> chcialem ogladac filmy na iplex
<Tyczek> user agent switcher chyba.
<Tyczek> Czy jakoś to leciało.
<hibiki_> ktos uzywa epsxia?
<winter>  nie na ubuntu
<winter> chodzi o epsxe?
<hibiki_> tak
<winter> epsxe wymaga jakiś dziwnych bibliotek
<hibiki_> generalnie zainstalowalem dziala ale nie ma dzwieku i w gampadzie przyciski sa pomieszane ;/
<winter> potrzebujesz wtyczek
<winter> dla linuksa
<winter> jak nie masz wtyczki dźwięku to nie będziesz miał dźwięku
<winter> a przyciski pada można poustawiać
<jan_> witam mam problem z conky-colors
<jan_> pomoze ktos bo brakuje mi pomyslu...
<jan_> chodzi o to ze uruchamia sie standardowy conky z lewej strony
<hibiki_> mam wtyczki p.e.op.S. oss audio driver 1.9 i ten sam dla Alsa ale oba nie dzialaja
<Enlik> Godzina W? :)
<lukaszg> Enlik, eh win to zło, a program płatnik to podwójna porażka.... :(
<winter> hibiki_: działają na bank, może masz błąd w konfiguracji
<jan_> jak podaje: make: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'
<jan_> a reszta instrukcji idzie ok...
<lukaszg> Enlik, swap się pokazał i hibernacja też, dzięki :)
<Enlik> Gut ;P
<Enlik> Jak się pokazał, powiedzial coś ciekawego?
<lukaszg> Enlik, yes 'Hi!' :D
<Enlik> ;]
<lukaszg> swoją drogą, ta clonezila to the best of program
<Enlik> Możliwe
<lukaszg> jutro muszę przetestować przywracanie obrazu na hdd pc, tak aby clonezilla sama utworzyła partycje
<Enlik> Teraz było inaczej?
<lukaszg> teraz akurat partycje robiłem pod live cd poprzez gparted
 * PushUpek żuje krówkę
<lukaszg> bo jeszcze musiałem lekko zmodyfikować pliki obrazu z sda5 i sda6 na sda1 sda2 ;p
<lukaszg> http://tnij.org/jcfa
<lotharek> re
<Enlik> Za piękna ta strona to nie jest
 * syngress ziewa
<syngress> Firma eBay kupiła milo.com (coś jak ceneo) za 75mln zieolych - niesamowite że w tych czasah wystarczy mieć dobry pomysł na stronę internetową która przyniesie fortunę ...
<syngress> *zielonych
<PushUpek> nie tylko pomysł, ale i ruch na tej stronie ;)
<syngress> no pewnie, masz rację - jeśli strony nikt nie odwiedza, strona nie jest nic warta
<syngress> ale to przełożenie na cenę wbija mnie w ziemię
<syngress> push: daj no jakiś dobry pomysł .. ;)
<PushUpek> hmmm to usa tam takie rzeczy przechodzą, u nas to by cię 30 kontroli ze skarbowego rozłożyło i z tych 75 baniek by zostało może 5k $ ;]
<Caemyr> oj nie sadze
<Caemyr> IRS nie jest od mamusi
<syngress> push: czytałem o naszej klasie - to podobno jest cnione na straszne pieniądze ..
<syngress> *cenione
<PushUpek> ok 450 mln ojro
<syngress> 8-/
<PushUpek> hehe
<syngress> unfakinbilivebol
<PushUpek> taaa zwłaszcza, że typy które, to pisały pili piwko w takiej spelunie ;D
<jacekowski> syngress: jak pomysl jest dobry to ruch sie znajdzie
<winter> widzieliście "the social network" ?
<syngress> winter: oglądałem
<winter> ja też
<PushUpek> winter, żaden film mnie tak nie ubawił ;]
<winter> na linuksie pracował :->
<jacekowski> o czym to?
<PushUpek> o założycielu facebooka
<winter> jacekowski: o początkach facebooka, autorach itp
<Caemyr> ii tam
<Caemyr> nic nie przebije przegladania internetu BIOSem
<PushUpek> Piraci z doliny krzemowej ;]
<syngress> jacekowski: najzabawniejsze jest to że allegro, nasza klasa, gadugadu - to wszystko już gdzieś funkcjonowało - brakowało w Polsce - czyli było jak na tacy dla każdego
<PushUpek> hehe
<winter> pierwszy film jaki widziałem w którym nie było totalnego bullshitu na monitorach komputerów
<winter> prawdziwy linuks, nawet widać było output wgeta jak puszczał skrypt :-D
<Caemyr> pewnie mieli specjalnych konsultantow od zrozumialego napierdalania w klawisze
<jacekowski> syngress: problem taki ze w polsce slabo ze znajomoscia angielskiego jst
<jacekowski> jest*
 * winter zna w miarę
<jacekowski> i angielskojezyczne rzeczy nie przyjmowaly sie od tak
<jacekowski> bo nikt nie wiedzial o co biega
<Caemyr> jacekowski: pewnie
<syngress> jacekowski: myślisz że właśnie dlatego tak świetnie się sprzedało
<Caemyr> nie ma to jak swojski bios
<Caemyr> do przegladania netu
 * Skrzyp zna nawet dość trochę
<jacekowski> syngress: ale co?
<jacekowski> allegro, nasza klasa it.?
<jacekowski> itd.?
<syngress> tak
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> rynek jest podobny
<Skrzyp> A żebyś wiedział, można przeglądać internet biosem
<jacekowski> z tym ze jezyk niestety byl problemem
<Skrzyp> Zobacz splashtopa
<jacekowski> zauwaz ze zagraniczne serwisy sie od razu zaczynaja przyjmowac jak polskojezykowa wersje zrobia
<jacekowski> nawet zastepujac polska konkurencje
<jacekowski> taka nasza klasa
<jacekowski> i facebook
<syngress> właśnie miałem pisać o facebook'u
<jacekowski> nasza klasa zaczyna padac
<jacekowski> na korzysc facebooka
<qermit> ja wam coś powiem - przede wszystkim trzeba celować w grupę studentów i licealistów
<Skrzyp> Fb - nk, ebay - allegro, flickr - fotka, twitter - blip, linkedin - goldenline
<jacekowski> bo oni nie maja pieniedzy
<jacekowski> i zyskow nie zrobia
<qermit> jacekowski: a co powiesz o ebay?
<syngress> ostatnio przeglądałem się stronie WALUTOMAT - tutaj ktoś już pojechał po bandzie
<PushUpek> ale zobaczcie, że ebay u nas się np nie przyjął
<syngress> push: ale na starcie ebay miał wyłącznie zagraniczne aukcje
<Skrzyp> Jak to nie?
<qermit> PushUpek: bo ebay ma kiepski interfejs
<jacekowski> ebay ma trudniej
<Skrzyp> Coraz więcej ludzi sprzedaje
<qermit> PushUpek: i niezrozumiałą wyszukiwarkę
<jacekowski> troche
<PushUpek> no zobaczymy jak to będzie, ale allegro raczej nie jest zagrożone ;)
<jacekowski> bo tam nikt do polski nie chce sprzedawac
<syngress> ile mniejwięcej funkcjonował ebay przed pojawieniem się allegro ?
<jacekowski> i caly miedzynarodowy handel ma problem
<jacekowski> syngress: niewiele
<qermit> jacekowski: albo jak szukasz w polskim ebay to nie szuka w uk albo niemcach
<qermit> jacekowski: do dupy serwis
<jacekowski> qermit: to sie da zmienic
<DaZ> wszystkie są do dupy >:
<syngress> zastanawia mnie tylko jedno, sposób wyceny portali - skąd się biorą takie straszne kwoty - co tam tyle kasy kosztuje ? oglądalność, ilość zarejestrowanych userów (wiadomo - allegro zarabia na aukcjach) ale nasza klasa ??
<jacekowski> syngress: serwery
<PushUpek> ilość wyświetleń dziennych która się przekłada na dochód z reklam ;)
<jacekowski> syngress: nasza klasa ma wielka serwerownie cala
<jacekowski> a i dochod tez
<syngress> ale 145 mln USD  !!??
<PushUpek> youtube poszedł za 2mld chyba jak dobrze pamiętam, a nie jest rentowny ;)
<PushUpek> zdarzają się dziwne przypadki
<jacekowski> syngress: no
<jacekowski> syngress: dochod przez dobre 10 lat sie liczy w takich sytuacjach
<jacekowski> syngress: albo i dluzej
<syngress> to jest absolutnie niesamowite - jestem ciekaw jak długo ten okres będzie trwał - internet zaczyna być wszechobecny - za 5większosć telefonów będzie miała dostęp do sieci - zakładam że te straszne wyceny powoli zaczną opadać - i tak jak teraz portal może przynieść niesamowite zyski za 5 / 10 lat nowy dobry pomysł przestanie być tak rentowny jak w dzisiejszych czasach
<jacekowski> teraz kazdy telefon ma dostep do sieci
<jacekowski> tylko kwestia ceny
<jacekowski> w cywilizowanych krajach mozna uzywac caly dzien i nie zbankrutowac
<winter> mój nie ma :-D
<jacekowski> winter: a co masz?
<winter> nakia jakaś tam
<jacekowski> tu mam nielimitowany internet z N900 na 24 miesiace za £25
<winter> nawet nie wiem, jakiś low endowy, tani model
<PushUpek> ja mam w erze ;) po skończeniu limitu tylko prędkość ograniczają ;]
<syngress> jacekowski: wiem , piszę o zwykłym kowalskim który ma fona i zapiernicza do roboty na 12h nie mając pojęcia o telefonie z internetem / to się pewnie zmieni
<jacekowski> syngress: tutaj kazdy ma jakis komorek ktory ma przynajmniej WAPa
<jacekowski> w zasadzie wszystkie nowsze pelnego HTMLa maja
<jacekowski> lepiej badz gorzej wspieranego ale maja
<qermit> jacekowski: może i sie da, ale jest nieintuicyjne
<syngress> tak więc, odnośnie kasy za portale - domyślam się że czasy dorobienia się fortuny na stronie internetowej powoli będą mijać - pytanie czy większa świadomość ludzi dot dostępu do sieci będzie miała na to wpływ
<PushUpek> szybko, to nie padnie
<syngress> bo tak - portali zacznie przybywać - kowalskich z dostępem do sieci zacznie przybywać - konkurencja uśpi windowanie cen, tym samym większa ilość kowalskich rozłoży dochód z reklam - utrzymując konkurencje ??
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> póki co wygląda na to, że teraz w usa kupują ciekasze pomysły nim ich cena przekroczy mld
<syngress> no tak - to tak jak z nieruchomościami kiedy ceny były w dołku, różnica spora - na nieruchomościach nigdy się nie straci ;)
<qermit> syngress: czasem sie straci
<syngress> qermit: zrozumiałe, ogólnie nieruchomości są najbardziej stabilną formą inwestowania
<jacekowski> kowalskich z internetem wiele nie przybedzie
<jacekowski> teraz juz wiekszosc ludzi ma internet
<jacekowski> podejrzewam ze to bedzie kolo 90% ludzi ma dostep
<qermit> jacekowski: w afryce
<syngress> no tak, ale jacekowski : nie bierzesz jednej ważnej rzeczy pod uwagę - starsze społeczeństwo nie ogarnia tego jak ogarnie to dzisiejsze młode za powiedzmy 20 lat
<jacekowski> zauwaz ze uzylem slowa ludzi
<jacekowski> murzyni to nie ludzie
<PushUpek> jacekowski, + :D
<PushUpek> ale jeszcze jest azja ;)
<qermit> jacekowski: w takim razie musisz być czarny
<jacekowski> w azji masz chiny
<jacekowski> gdzie kazdy ma internet
<jacekowski> indie gdzie wiekszosc ma internet
<qermit> jacekowski: namiastkę
<Skrzyp> Oni mają swój świat i cenzurę
<jacekowski> oni maja ich wlasny internet
<jacekowski> chinski internet
<jacekowski> ale to dalej internet
<winter> jacekowski pojedź sobie do indii to zobaczysz zgraję bezdomnych srających na ulicy, nieźli internauci
<Skrzyp> Facebook made in china
<syngress> winter: oni mają telegazetę !! :D
<jacekowski> winter: owszem, ale w polsce tez masz zgraje bezdomnych srajacych na ulicy
<Skrzyp> I modemy 56k
<winter> ale nie taki odsetek i nie taką masę
<jacekowski> bezrobocie w indiach jest nizsze niz w polsce
 * winter idzie se srobić budyń ^^
<Szatan> winter: a dla mnie?
 * winter i dla szatana, wirtualny
<Skrzyp> Ja poproszę czekoladowy
<PushUpek> a ja kisiel na spirytusie
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<winter> re
<Skrzyp> Kre
<Skrzyp> Budyń.get
<winter> słaby taki, na wodzie
<winter> dr edkera
<Skrzyp> Lepszy suodka hfila
<winter> możliwe
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<czesmir> spac!
<Skrzyp> Srać!
<Skrzyp> Stać! (no, to się może przydać)
<PushUpek> cholerny adobe reader ;/
<Skrzyp> Use sumatra
<PushUpek> smart?
<Skrzyp> SumatraPDF
<EsmD> foxit reader!
<Skrzyp> Firefoxit od razu
<Skrzyp> Sumatra jako jedyna nie ma js
<Skrzyp> Albo vipdf
<PushUpek> hmm a który umie poprawnie skalować kartki żeby się mieściły w polu wydruku?:>
<PushUpek> bo ten domyślny z ubuntu nie potrafi
<Skrzyp> Vi umi wszystko
<PushUpek> vi czy wii?:>
<Skrzyp> Vi
<Skrzyp> Wii to ty se potrzepać możesz
<PushUpek> ;]
<Skrzyp> Janie, podaj herbatę
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-08
<syngress> ziew ;-/
<PushUpek> wyziew ;]
<winter> :->
 * winter ogląda "the town"
<syngress> hmmm ostatnio poleciało mi jakies 30 nowych filmów, nawet nie miałem czasu przegladnac co to sie nasciagalo
<PushUpek> ;]
<syngress> o "piranha 2010" ogladaliscie? warto ?
<syngress> wall street money ? :-/ ku*** co ja scagam
<syngress> PushUpek: masz jakis ciekawy tytul ?
<PushUpek> wall street 2 ;)
<PushUpek> dobry film
<PushUpek> z douglasem młodym
<PushUpek> piranie mam na dysku, ale nie oglądałem jeszcze
<winter> syngress: wall street money never sleeps jest nawet fajny
<PushUpek> serial Boardwalk Empire dobry jest
<PushUpek> Martin Scorsese kręci dla HBO
<syngress> szukam tego tego wallstreet'a 2 - winter: dzięki za info, będę miał jutro zajęcie, większość czasu traci się na oglądaniu pierwszych 30 minut - albo wciągnie albo delete :>
<syngress> Push: o czym to ?
<syngress> coś z hazardem właśnie czytam
<PushUpek> to właśnie ten film co podał winter => wall street 2 ;p
<winter> nie ma wall street 2
<PushUpek> bo 1 była w latach 90 nakręcona jak pamiętam ;]
<winter> ja mam na myśli "wall street money nevers sleeps"
<syngress> ale to to boardwalk - jakąś recenzje wydłubałem
<PushUpek> a Boardwalk Empire jest o latach rozkwitu Atlantic City
<PushUpek> przemyt bimbru i te sprawy ;]
<syngress> uuu nie ma skradanki, specops'ów, noktowizjerÓW - odpada :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> wtedy nie mieli jeszcze ;p
<syngress> ok idę zajarać, przymknąć oko na te kilka godzin . Spokojnej nocy ..
<winter> nn
<PushUpek> noc
<PushUpek> buahaha porno demotywatory są ;D
<winter> dupa to wymaga ciasteczek
<winter> a nie dodam tej strony do białej listy
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> dobra idę spać ;] noc
<winter> burp
<winter> vxcvxcv:
<vxcvxcv> winter: ssij.
 * winter ssie kawę
<winter> vxcvxcv: niecodzienny sposób aby powiedzieć "dzień dobry"
<vxcvxcv> tak, noc to najlepsz moment na mówienie dzień dobry
<winter> nie spałeś czy dopiero wstałeś, czy jak
<winter> jest 4:45 rano :P
<vxcvxcv> jest noc.
<winter> wcześnie rano.
<vxcvxcv> późno w nocy.
<winter> :-D
<vxcvxcv> tak, to jest takie zabawne, że o mój boże!
<winter> i co jeszcze :-D
<vxcvxcv> i wkurwiasz
<winter> hahahaa
<DaZ> niesamowicie, co noc sie do mnie dopierdalasz bo nie wiem, kolegów szukasz
<winter>  /ignore feels good br0
<DaZ> ogarnij sie, kup sobie gumową lale, ciesz sie życiem
<winter> ale ja się cieszę, you're entertaning
<DaZ> i i tak wiem, że nie umiesz używać ignorów.
<winter> oj umiem
<winter> jest to proste jek budowa cepa
<DaZ> nic nie umiesz.
<winter>  /ignore NICK lub /ignore user*!*@host
<winter> mniej więcej
<winter> DaZ: i co jeszcze :-D
<winter> przynajmniej w irssi :<
<winter> ^^
<DaZ> no, to nie umiesz
<winter> no to umiem
<winter> co nie zmienia faktu, że od pewnego czasu nikogo nie ignoruje
<winter> był taki jeden ale już tam nie przychodzę
<winter> DaZ: i co jeszcze :-D
<winter> piszczy ci jak wywołuje twoje imię?
<winter> jesli nie to szkoda :<
<DaZ> primo, to nie jest imie, secundo nie, tertio, idź znajdź sobie fajniejszych kolegów na onecie
<DaZ> tam cie polubią.
<winter> przychodzisz na onet?
<DaZ> jak rozumiem, już tam jesteś?
<winter> odpowiedz!
<DaZ> to nie było tematu.
<winter> onet ssie bo nie można tam po angielsku porozmawiać
<winter> same poloki
<winter> podobnie z interią
<winter> irc pod tym względem wygrywa
<winter> DaZ: masz chyba jakieś kompleksy
<en0x> 3lol
<winter> en0x: w której strefie czasowej mieszkasz?
<en0x> burej kurwa
<winter> :-D
<winter> następny
<en0x> [;
<DaZ> mam trejdmarki na to
<en0x> na co?
<winter> na gówno
<DaZ> > [;
<en0x> winter: to zjedz je rowno
<winter> ostatni raz to słyszałem w 4tej podstawóewki :-D
<winter> s/podstawóewki/podstawówki/
<en0x> widac jak chodziles do podstawowki :S
<winter> zawsze piszesz precyzyjnie?
<winter> pamiętam, że nie
<en0x> oj tam oj tam
<en0x> ide spac chyba
<winter>  /kick en0x
<winter> strzelam, że gmt -4
<winter> eee -5
<en0x> eeeeee
<winter> ewntualnie -6 ale to mniej prawdopodobne
<en0x> ty masz do gmt -1
<winter> ja jestem w +1
<en0x> mhm
<en0x> to nic ide spac
 * DaZ strzela, że kraków
<winter> nope
<winter> en0x: nn chujku
<en0x> -6
<winter> chicago?
<en0x> cipago
<en0x> nie
<winter> to trzeci świat
<winter> idź juz
<winter>  burp
<Wizard> winter: znów pijesz przed komputerem?
<lotharek> cześć
<Skrzyp> Hej
<shpaq> mornin'
<lotharek> hi
<Wizard> lo
<onedeep69> padu-padu?
<jacekowski> nie
<syngress> bry
<tyczek_> ąść
<kaitoon> porbałem sobie IDE do C. NetBeans, po kompilacji pojawia się okno programu, ale jest napisane tylko wciśnij dowolny klawisz zaby kontynuować, nie widzę wykonania programu
<kaitoon> w czym tkwi problem ?
<kaitoon> pomyślałem, że może chodzi o jakieś uprawnienia do wykonywania programów w C. Włączyłem program jako sudo, ale efekt jest ten sam
<Wizard> boże, ludzie się biorą za pisanie programów, a nie wiedzą jak ich używać :|
<Wizard> moja praca jest niezagrożona i jeszcze długo nie będzie ;)
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> gdzie jest moj telefon
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> moze ktos juz zglaszal buga dot. niemoznosci wlaczenia wifi po uspieniu na brcm80211 xd
<mikexcr> bugzilla - zaprasza
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> wlasnie na nia wlazlem
<Dreadlish> dobra juz wiem ocb
<Wizard> tego, wie ktoś co trzeba oknu zrobić, żeby było dockappem wmakera?
<Wizard> :>
<mikexcr> RTFM
<Wizard> oj, cichaj mikuś
<Dreadlish> 4 litery 2 heaven
<Dreadlish> wlasnie
<Wizard> zeby jeszcze do tego był jakiś FM
<Dreadlish> moze by sie wmem pobawil xD
 * Wizard inspiracją ;P
<Dreadlish> gnome mi sie znudzilo
<Dreadlish> dawno
<Dreadlish> na fluxie nie chce mi sie meczyc na debianie
<Dreadlish> openbox tak samo
<Dreadlish> kde flaki z olejem sie jeszcze zbuguja
<Dreadlish> i jedyne co dobrze dziala jak narazie to conky
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> z/w
<dreadlish> hello world!
<mikexcr> EHLO
<mikexcr> się mówi
<dreadlish> ELHO to sie mowi na POP3
<dreadlish> a ja tu nie widze mojej poczty :<
<NightWish`> dobry
<mikexcr> gdzie masz skrzynkę pocztową dreadlish ?
<dreadlish> na gmailu
<mikexcr> e, to Ci nie wyciągnę ;-)
<dreadlish> heh
<dreadlish> czasem nieswiadomie uda mi sie zrobic cos madrego xd
<Wizard> lol, słucham se pioseki po czesku, a tam "zastupy dziwek.."
<dreadlish> heh
<dreadlish> zw
<dreadlish> kurde no
<dreadlish> ctrl+alt+backspace nie dziala
<dreadlish> ale sie ten swiat zeszmacil
<dreadlish> ok juz dziala xD
<dreadlish> zw
<dreadlish> obiad trza zjesc
<EsmD> a ja mialem 3 platy karczku grillowane, z super panierka ;]
<EsmD> jakby jeszcze ziemniaki do tego byly...
<EsmD> matka przywiozla "bo biedny tutaj sam glodny siedzisz"
<Wizard> :)
<EsmD> ale to bylo pare godzin temu :/
<EsmD> chyba 0rano
<EsmD> *10
<Wizard> "On the X11 platform, this function depends on window manager support, so may have no effect with many window managers. However, GDK will do the best it can to convince the window manager to stick the window"
<Wizard> gdk rox ;)
<kklimonda> ech, to jest zryte
<kklimonda> całe zarządzanie oknami w Xach
<dreadlish> no niestety
<dreadlish> tak ktoś napisał
<dreadlish> bo było mu wygodnie
<Enlik> Focus stealing jest jedną z gorszych rzeczy :(
<Wizard> ta :/
<Wizard> Enlik: to jest raczej autofocus
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i po co to komu?
<Wizard> większość managerów okien ma opcję 'focus new windows'
<Enlik> To jest dobre, ale nie jak robię coś w innym
<Wizard> tylko nieuki i malkontenty nie mogą se jej znaleźć
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> chyba, że się używa jakiegoś kde czy gnoma czy innego ciotpiza
<Dreadlish> bez tego by się też dało przeżyć
<Dreadlish> alt+tabem poszukać
<Dreadlish> i voila
<Wizard> ale weź, piszesz coś w eclipse, a tu ci się nie wiem, popup jakiś wpieprza
<Wizard> i od razu spacją zatwierdzasz
<Dreadlish> no
<Enlik> No właśnie
<Wizard> już pomijam, że za popupy z pytaniami powinni wieszać albo zagazowywać
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> rozczlonkowywac
<Dreadlish> zeby bylo ladniej
<Enlik> Wyłączenie focusu dla nowych okien zmniejsza wygodę, bo potem każde trzeba klikać (nie używam focus under mouse)
<Wizard> Enlik: więc nie narzekajk
<Wizard> :D
<Enlik> Narzekam na brak fajnego kompromisu ;)
<Wizard> click-to-focus zmniejsza wygodę, bo potem każde trzeba klikać
<Wizard> fajny kompromis to follow mous, don't focus new windows
<Dreadlish> no bo nikt nie byl taki madry
<Wizard> nic nie trzeba klikać
<Dreadlish> zeby coś wymyślić
<Wizard> na makosie jakoś działa
<Wizard> ;P
<Dreadlish> no na mac osie wiekszosc rzeczy dziala
<Wizard> jak się coś pisze, to wszystkie okna wyskakują *pod* tym, w którym się pisze
<Enlik> Na Macosx to jest domyslnie tak?
<Enlik> Ach
<Wizard> także da się
<Wizard> tylko manager okien musiałby śledzić keyboard events..
<Dreadlish> a to juz niewygodne by bylo
<Wizard> hmm.. nie wiem jak to jest, nie znam się na X11 za bardzo
<Enlik> No wlasnie, czy to takie trudne by bylo?
<Wizard> może się wysilę na łatę do openboksa
<Dreadlish> oO?
<Dreadlish> dobra kij
<Dreadlish> apt-get update
<Dreadlish> nie tu
<Enlik> Wizard: ano zrób! :)
<Wizard> ogólnie to zamierzam się wpakować w QA od lxde w swoim czasie
<Enlik> o
<Wizard> bo projekt dobry, tylko wykonanie tragiczne
<Enlik> Fajnie; LXDE tym lepsze, bo swoje lekkie rozwiazania daje też tam, gdzie ich nie ma - np. login manager (nie mowicie o Slimie...)
<Wizard> Enlik: tró
<Wizard> szkoda,że docka z openboksa nie używają wcale
<Dreadlish> z/w trza screena zainstalowac, bo przelaczanie miedzy sesjami xow nie jest mi na reke
<Enlik> Ob ma docka? o.O
<Wizard> możnaby ciekawe i nietypowe rzeczy porobić
<Wizard> ma
<Dreadlish> OB MA DOCKA?
<Enlik> Wbudowanego? Nie...
<Wizard> od zawsze ma
<Wizard> tak jak i fluxbox i blackbox
<Wizard> o_O
<Enlik> Nie ma!
<Dreadlish> no w zasadzie to mozliwe
<Enlik> rly ;)
<Dreadlish> openbox to fork bboxa
<Dreadlish> to mozliwe
<Enlik> Chtyba że ŚPM nazywasz dockiem ;P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> hmm, nie taki dock jak w os x
<Wizard> taki jak w wmakerze, łapie dockappy tylko
<Dreadlish> hello world!
<Enlik> A to może
<Enlik> Coś chyba widziałem kiedyś w configu
<Wizard> no w każdym razie mogliby z tego zrobić użytek :D
<Enlik> Ktoś tego używa? ;)
<Dreadlish> nie
<Wizard> ja używałem, dość długo
<Wizard> i dziwię się, że to zanikło
<Wizard> a macosem się tak podniecają i potem robią niby działające awmy i inne docky
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> słabo, ogólnie ;)
<Dreadlish> no
<Enlik> Ale tamto, to do czegoś innego niż dockappy nie sluży, tak?
<Wizard> nie służy, ale napisać dobry odpalacz/listę okien to każdy lamer może
<Enlik> Co do maka, taki trend ;) nie windows, ale mak, na PC i za darmo
<Wizard> macos jest do bani
<Dreadlish> to juz prosciej zainstalowac sobie osx86
<Wizard> wolę bsd
<Dreadlish> ktoro ?
<Dreadlish> xD
<Wizard> najfajniejszy jest open
<Wizard> freebsd jest wporzo, net posysa
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> opena udalo mi sie raz odpalic
<Dreadlish> i dzialal przez 2 lata
<Wizard> lol
<Dreadlish> ale i tak sukces
<Wizard> dobra, wracam kodować
<Dreadlish> koduj koduj
<Dreadlish> wymysl cos ciekawego
<PoKrAk> jołłłłłłłł
<PoKrAk> wrrr
<PoKrAk> dzwiek mam
<suitch> super
<PoKrAk> głupole dali kernela bez modułów
<Kava> witam wszystkich
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: ;>
<PoKrAk> nawet compiz w nattym zaczoł działac
<PoKrAk> ale go przekombinowali z tymi paskami unity :/
<Wizard> jezu, byś się wziął za coś poważnego
<Wizard> a nie jakieś unity
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<PoKrAk> olałem unity
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<suitch> Wizard skonczyles juz studia?
<Wizard> nie
<PoKrAk> hmm idzie zmienic ekran logowania w gdm czy nie bo zgupiałem ?
<mikexcr> tak
<mikexcr> System -> Administracja - Ekran Logowania
<mikexcr> Lokalnie
<PoKrAk> tam nie ma zmiany themu
<PoKrAk> juz tam patrzyłem
<Wizard> a, bo gnomiści stwierdzili, że to jest niepotrzebne użytkownikom
<mikexcr> to ubuntu wtedy zjebane jest
<Wizard> i w gnom 2.24 wyleciało
<Wizard> czy tam 2.26
<mikexcr> Wizard: że co?!
<mikexcr> ja pierdole...;
<PoKrAk> tak mi sie właśnie wydawało
<Wizard> mikexcr: że to :/
<Wizard> gnome to jest w ogóle projekt-porażka
<suitch> pewnie sie szykuja do stwierdzenia ze caly gnome jest niepotrzebny
<PoKrAk> chyba wróce do enligtenment z ecomorphem
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> szkoda, że nie twma z compositem
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> ale po co ci twm z compositem?
<Dreadlish> niech stwierdzą że stwierdzenie jest niepotrzebne to wtedy nie będą nic stwiedzać
<PoKrAk> qna znowu firefox wisi :/
<Kava> przy okazji gnome -- pojawił mi się na panelu przycisk do ustawień ułatwień dostępu. jak toto ubić
<mati75> re
<Dreadlish> ppm?
<PoKrAk> kava usun z panelu 2 klawisz myszy
<Dreadlish> wiem jak ubic
<Dreadlish> zainstalowac openboxa xD
<Dreadlish> btw. macie jakiegos dobrego taskbara do ob?
<mati75> tint2
<Kava> ale to raczej nie to. obok ikon stanu baterii, głośności
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNmg0OQ
<mati75> taki nie?
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ja używam tego z lxde
<Wizard> fajny jest
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> widze
<Enlik> Ten sshot za wiele nie mówi, IMO, ale tak tint2 jest ok
<Dreadlish> troche konfigurator nieogar
<Dreadlish> co znaczy VIM!
<PoKrAk> czy na jednym kompie można miec 2 terminale graficzne naraz ???
<Dreadlish> 2 sesje xow?
<PoKrAk> yeap
<Dreadlish> da sie 2 sesje xow
<PoKrAk> szak ??
<Dreadlish> tylko jakby czlowiek to pamietal
<Dreadlish> jak to robil
<Dreadlish> to by bylo fajnie
<Dreadlish> ale ze nie pamieta
<Dreadlish> to fejspalm :/
<PoKrAk> :/
<Dreadlish> jezu
<PoKrAk> szkoda bo che przetestowac e17 a nie kce mi sie wylogowywac
<Wizard> startx -- :1
<Wizard> startx -- :2
<PoKrAk> za kazdym razem
<Wizard> startx -- :3
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> i masz już 3 dodatkowe ;)
<Dreadlish> przypomnial
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jaki ja debil jestem
<PoKrAk> ja nie kce startx jeno gdm :P odrazu :P
<Dreadlish> a po kij ci gdm?
<Dreadlish> .xinitrc modyfikujesz i masz lepsze niz gdm
<Dreadlish> xD
<PoKrAk> wybor sesji zeby nie mieszac :P
<Wizard> PoKrAk: gdm miał jakieś polecenie od tego, poszukaj sobie
<PoKrAk> muszem
<PoKrAk> chyba ze startx mozna z poleceniem wydac zeby e17 wystartował odrazu
<PoKrAk> hmm wystartowała mi druga sesja xsów
<PoKrAk> ale teraz nie moge jej znalezc po przełączeniu sie na tą
<Dreadlish> ctrl+alt+f8? XD
<PoKrAk> znalazła sie no tak bezctrla robiłem :P
<Enlik> gdmflexiserver
<Wizard> PoKrAk: nie startowałeś etgo z xterma, prawda?
<PoKrAk> wizard nie z terminala
<Enlik> PoKrAk: to wyżej było do Ciebie :>
<PoKrAk> generalnie rzadko korzystram z gnome-terminala
<PoKrAk> woel normalnie
<PoKrAk> Enlik: ok dzieks
<Dreadlish> jeszcze jakby jakas tapete zalatwil
<Dreadlish> to by byla malina
<PoKrAk> tapety biore z arta
<deadish> Dziendobry
<PoKrAk> gdmflexinserver nie loguje do e17 :/
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Enlik> Normalnie GDM loguje?
<PoKrAk> normalnie gdm loguje
<PoKrAk> flexim nie loguje do niczego
<Enlik> Łe
<PoKrAk> nic musze przypomniec sobie jak e17 z palca załączyc
<Enlik> enlightenment_start być może
<PoKrAk> moze i tak ale  z -- :3 nie działa :/
<Dreadlish> a z -- :2
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> killall conky
<Dreadlish> kurde nie tu
<PoKrAk> tyz nie patrzyłem nie moze initialize connection
<PoKrAk> heheheheheh
<Wizard> Dreadlish: mati.7ds.pl/tapety.tgz
<Dreadlish> Wizard: thx
<Wizard> smacznego ;)
<Wizard> jakby co, to to są nielegalne tapety z macosa
<PoKrAk> marne :P
<deadish> O czym rozmawiacie?: P
<Wizard> PoKrAk: niegodzien jesteś rzemieni w sandałach ;)
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehehehhe
<PoKrAk> bez krwii i flakół to nie tapeta
<PoKrAk> :)
<deadish> Piliscie cos?;x
<Dreadlish> nieee
<Dreadlish> tylko takie 2 flaszeczki
<deadish> Haha
<deadish> Ty to sie nie odzywaj
<deadish> xd
<Dreadlish> opisane "rzołundkowa gurzka"
<deadish> ;ddddd
<Dreadlish> ręcznie dziergane przez moją babcie
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: masz ;d
<PoKrAk> ok e17 śmiga ciekawe czy ecomorph dla natty sie robi
<Wizard> nie mogliście se wymyślić jakiś mniej podobnych nicków?
<Ranestwen> Wie ktos jak zablokowac jakas strone na routerze tp-link?
<Wizard> możesz zrobić przekierowanie w próżnię ;P
<Ranestwen> Wizard: jak?
<Wizard> nie wiem, ja się wykosztowałem na d-link
<Ciaho> na pewno gdzies jest opcja blokowania url
<Ranestwen> Wizard: mialem ale spalilem adminowi
<Ranestwen> Wizard: a teraz oglada pornosy w hd i zaraz pierdolca dostane
<Ciaho> albo IP
<Ranestwen> Ciaho: wlasnie nie bardzo chyba
<Ciaho> ja w najtańszym routerze jaki był mam takie opcje
<Ranestwen> Ciaho: jak ona sie nazywa?
<Ciaho> Access Magament → Filter
<PoKrAk> refurbished: nie masz czegos na modłe blacklisty w tplinku ?
<PoKrAk> bleee tabulator do uzupełniania
<Tyczek>  *foobar2000*: AFX - VBS.Redlof.B - (Analord 11) - (919Kbps) - (44KHz) - (30.66 MB) - [FLAC]
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ale ucichlo
<kklimonda> no i dobrze, spokoju trochę :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> mi akuratnie nie az tak spokojnie
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej moj syfiasty pulpit
<Dreadlish> jest mniej syfiasty niz byl 3h temu
<Dreadlish> http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/817778.jpeg - jak bardzo jest syfiasty
 * Skrzyp re
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam
<Dreadlish> po co mi 3x rtl8139
 * PushUpek wstał nieprzytomny po drzemce
<en0x> kto uzywa evolution do maila?
<en0x> jak w nim ustawic zeby mi zawsze zalaczal sygnaturke?
<en0x> a nie wybieral przy tworzeniu emaila
<Kwpolska> en0x: evolution nie znosze, ale sprawdze...
<en0x> Kwpolska: a co uzywasz?
<shpaq> en0x: /me używa
<shpaq> en0x: afaik ustawienia konta, wysyłanie
<shpaq> gdzieś tam
<en0x> shpaq: u rock!
<shpaq> i know
<kklimonda> en0x: ale jedna sygnaturka jest ustawiona jako domyślna i jeżeli nic nie zmienisz to ona się wyśle
<en0x> az bym ci emaila wyslal ze swoja nowa sygnaturka ;]
<shpaq> kklimonda: nie, można ustawiać per konto
<en0x> kklimonda: nie prawda
<kklimonda> shpaq: no można ale zawsze jedna per konto jest domyślna
<en0x> jako domyslnie jest bez sygnaturki
<shpaq> zależy ile masz tych sygnaturek, domyślnie nie ma wcale
<en0x> no jak dodam wlasna to i tak jej nie ustawia jako domyslna musze sam
<en0x> tak ze kklimonda jest wrong
<Kwpolska> en0x: gmail webui
<en0x> Kwpolska: phi
<en0x> musze jeszcze ldapa sklikac sobie
<kklimonda> en0x: w każdym koncie, w zakładce Identity, na samym dole możesz ustawić domyślną sygnaturkę
<firemark> słyszeliście o tym wypadku? :D
<PushUpek> karambolu?
<kklimonda> firemark: o którym?
<nemek> o tym na a1 miedzy bielskiem a cieszynem
<kklimonda> ach
<Tyczek> Wyrąbało mnie, czy tu tak cicho?
<kklimonda> wyrzuciło cię
<Tyczek>  Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited (#ubuntu.pl)
<Tyczek> Jakieś komunikaty się pokazują.
<kklimonda> nie wiem co to za kanał
<mati75> Tyczek: tutaj jest #ubuntu-pl
<Tyczek> Co Ty nie powiesz?
<syngress> :-D
<mati75> :/
<mati75> 17:24 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu.pl: Total of 28 nicks [9 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 19 normal]
<Ranestwen> jacekowski: jestes?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Ranestwen> Dziendobry
<Ranestwen> ntat
<Ranestwen> mozna na priw?
<Mat_Matan> ktoś z was poktoś z was podpinał klawiatury midi/usb (muzyczne) pod lin?
<Skrzyp> Re
<Ranestwen> rozumie ktos
<Ranestwen> albo niewazne juz.
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+midi+keyboards
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+midi+keyboards
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Davide Sonar - Techno Boheme (Davide Sonar Mix)
<Szatan> <3
<Skrzyp> A czy nas interesuje, co Szatan laści?
<Ranestwen> Wie ktos jak sie nazywala strone googla ktora pokazywala ile odwiedzin, ile warta itp?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: nom, używam playerka last.fm
<Ranestwen> Powie ktos?
<Szatan> Ranestwen: google trends?
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: twoja tam ma 0/0.
<Ranestwen> Kwpolska: wal sie :D
<Ranestwen> Szatan: nie to
<Ranestwen> Szatan: cos podobnego
<Ranestwen> Szatan: kiedys to modne bylo, wszyscy sie jarali ile warte jest redtube itp
<Kwpolska> http://www.wykop.pl/link/548153/tap-zenadl/ "www.modelki.tvn.panstwo.caly.czas.moga.wysylac.pytania"
<Szatan> http://www.wycenastrony.pl/?
<Ranestwen> Szatan: nie Kwpolska rozwala to ;d
<Kwpolska> Szatan: to nie od googla
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: a ty oddzielaj wiadomosci
<Ranestwen> Dobra dzieki wielkie za pomoc, wlasnie o te wycenastrony.pl mi chodzilo :)
<Skrzyp> Najlepiej średnikiem ;>
<Ranestwen> Kwpolska: mozna na pw ?
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: mowi sie query i prosze
<Kwpolska> 1	www.google.com	5 336 100 000,00 zł	-
<Kwpolska> 2	www.google.com	5 336 100 000,00 zł	-
<Kwpolska> 3	google.com	4 620 000 000,00 zł	-716 100 000,00 zł
<Kwpolska> 4	www.google.com
<Kwpolska> fail
<Skrzyp> :]
<Skrzyp> 666 onet.pl - 6,66zł
<Kwpolska> o/
 * KiFka hi
<Skrzyp> Hi KiFKa
<vqsk> cze, jak moge zainstalowac jakikolwiek program w Unixie? ;)
<Dreadlish> a w ktorym klonie?
<vqsk> facz, nawet nie wiem :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu?
<vqsk> yhy
<Skrzyp> To zależy
<Skrzyp> apt-get install nazwaprogramu
<vqsk> od?
<Dreadlish> apt-get install i heja banana
<Skrzyp> Albo Ubuntu Software Center
<Skrzyp> On nawet nie wie co to jest terminal
<Kwpolska> vqsk: od uniksa.
<vqsk> Skrzyp: wiem. jakos wszedlem przez terminal ;)
<Skrzyp> To jakieś niewinne dziecię pewnie
<vqsk> Skrzyp: 1 raz na tym robie?
<Kwpolska> vqsk: w archu jest pacman, w gentoo emerge, w debianopodobnych apt-*, w rpmowatych bóg wie co, etc.
<Dreadlish> w rpmowatych zalezy od dystrybucji
<Ranestwe1> Dreadlish: wlaz na gg szybko
<Kwpolska> dlatego powiedzialem bog wie co
<Dreadlish> ooo czyzby ktos byl milosnikiem archa?
<Ranestwe1> Dreadlish: musisz pomoc
<Ranestwe1> Dreadlish: rusz sie
<Ranestwe1> -.-
<Dreadlish> ranestwe1 - jakby tylko dzialalo mi gg ciotko ruska
<Dreadlish> wywalilo i die end
<Ranestwe1> Dreadlish: sudo apt-get install ekg2
<Dreadlish> ekg2 tez
<Dreadlish> nie dzialuje
<Dreadlish> cos na laczu robia xD
<Dreadlish> bo net muli nieziemiscie
<mati75> bo nie w repozytoriach
<mati75> ma
<Ranestwe1> Dreadlish: pw
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: right
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: pr0n ogladaja
<Ranestwe1> Kwpolska: pr0n?
<Kwpolska> Ranestwe1: wyjdz.
<winter> :-D
<Kwpolska> `g pr0n
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: Leet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet>
<Kwpolska> tez pasuje
<Kwpolska> `g what is pron
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: What's the best pron site in the world? - Yahoo! Answers: <http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100901212142AAS75Lb>
<Kwpolska> `g dlaczego ten cholerny bot nie umie szukac
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: Kafeteria - Osobowy do Kielc: <http://kafeteria.pl/ustalmyjedno/obiekt.php?id_t=233>
<Kwpolska> :o
<mati75> `g jak używać google
<Kwpolska> crap
<Przekliniak> mati75: potrafisz używać google ? wydaje ci się ... • programosy.pl: <http://forum.programosy.pl/potrafisz-uzywac-google-wydaje-ci-sie-vp612381.html>
<mati75> Kwpolska: niektorzy jeszcze nie dorośli do tego
 * winter używał przez jakiś czas altavisty
<firemark> Kwpolska: tyy. nie znałem wszystkiego
<firemark> Kwpolska: szczególnie filetype: (ext:)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> .names
<Skrzyp> Error
<winter> ^^
<Dreadlish> xd
<Dreadlish> kurde ano nie ma co robic
<firemark> .names
<firemark> hm.
<firemark> nie działa : <
<winter> może chodzi o /names
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko sie czlowiek pomylil
<winter> ^^
<bikstopa> hello
<bikstopa> spotkal sie ktos kiedys z takim cudem. ze komputer pracuje przez jakis czas, nagle sie wszystko wylacza tylko speaker zaczyna wydawac dzwiek syreny alarmowej
<bikstopa> i wyje az sie pradu nieodetnie
<bikstopa> wydaje mi sie ze to sygnalizacja o za wysokiej temp, ale nie moge znalesc jakos info na ten temat, potrzebuje potwierdzenia ;d
<bikstopa> albo zaprzeczenia ;d
<Dreadlish> tak
<bikstopa> to bylo do mnie? :D
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> ino do ciebie
<Dreadlish> pipczy bo ma za wysoka temperature
<Dreadlish> paste termoprzewodzaca wymienic trza
<Ashiren24> mhm
<Dreadlish> looool
<Dreadlish> why nikt nie pisze xD
<Dreadlish> 92 osoby na kanale
<Dreadlish> i nikt nie pisze xD
<kklimonda> a po co mamy coś pisać?
<Tyczek> Widać 91 mają życie.
<Tyczek> :P
<kklimonda> to nie jest kanał towarzyski
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ale ogolnie
<Dreadlish> zeby dac znak zycia
<Ashiren24> kumpel ma lubuntu i grub nagle przestal widziec windowsa
<Ashiren24> na slepo zalecilem mu sudo update-grub
<Ashiren24> i nico
<Ashiren24> grub2 na oczy nie widzialem ;o
<DaZ> nikt nie widział
<DaZ> ale jak ma to niech sie uczy robić w nim wpisy z palca [;
<winter> niech przeinstaluje kernel za pomocą, wtedy skrypt wygeneruje config zawierający wszystkie systemy operacyjne
<winter> za pomocą apta
<Ashiren24> meow
<winter> meow2
<Tyczek> Windows to 7?
<Ashiren24> xp
<Tyczek> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Tyczek> root            (hd0,0)
<Tyczek> savedefault
<Tyczek> chainloader        +1
<Tyczek> Jakoś tak to leciało.
<winter> Tyczek: to grub2
<Tyczek> A.
<Tyczek> To nie pamiętam. :P
<Ashiren24> meh
<kklimonda> jak update-grub windowsa nie znajduje to ma jakiś powód najczęściej ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> Dreadlish: jak tam openbox?
<Wizard> :P
<Dreadlish> wizard - jak narazie nie jest zle
<Dreadlish> wyglada ino tak http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/818069.jpeg
<haribo> Ashiren -  ja mam w pliku /boot/grub/grub.cfg cos takiego:
<haribo> menuentry "Windows Vista" {
<haribo> 	insmod ntfs
<haribo> 	set root='(hd0,2)'
<haribo> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set UID PARTYCJI
<haribo> 	chainloader +1
<haribo> }
<Ashiren24> haribo: recznie czy automatycznie wygenerowany?
<Ashiren24> haribo: znalazlem cos podobnego ale dzieki
<haribo> Wygenerowany automatycznie. Modyfikowalem tylko kolejnosc oraz nazwy
<crusty> wiecie moze, jak wkleic napisy w film?
<Szatan> crusty: man mcoder
<Szatan> *mencoder
<Szatan> aka RTFM
<Dreadlish> mencoder is power
<Skrzyp> Re
<Dreadlish> jeszcze takie pytanie
<Dreadlish> mozecie mnie uswiadomic ocb z tym re
<Dreadlish> tylko nie rtfm plx
<Szatan> mencoder plik.avi -fontconfig -subfont-text-scale 3 -subpos 85 -subcp cp1250 -subfont-encoding unicode -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=wmv1 -sub plik.txt -o plik1.avi
<Dreadlish> oczywiscie bardzo krotki commandline do bardzo prostego programu
<Skrzyp> Niech próbuje os-prober
 * Skrzyp chyba jako jedyny zna grub2
<DaZ> Skrzyp: lans
 * Dreadlish approves skrzyp
<Szatan> Skrzyp: było RTFM?
<Dreadlish> bylo
<Dreadlish> chyba
<Dreadlish> a jednak nie
<Dreadlish> wiec RTFM!
<Dreadlish> bo to jest w manualu
<Skrzyp> Co?
<Skrzyp> Ale podstawą jest naprawianie butów
<Dreadlish> grub-legacy FTW
<Szatan> lilo i nie ma ch**a we wsi!
 * Dreadlish approves Szatan
<Dreadlish> szatan: zajebistosc w srodku miasta
<Dreadlish> i tak dalej nie potrafie go skonfigurowac
<Dreadlish> chociaz go rok uzywalem
<Skrzyp> Gujin! :-P
<Skrzyp> Albo plop
<Szatan> Skrzyp: man syslinux :)
 * Dreadlish approves Szatan second time
<Skrzyp> Pxelinux!
<Dreadlish> GPXE i nie ma dziada we wsi do instalacji
<Dreadlish> tylko ze dziwne
<Dreadlish> mam wlozone 3 karty
<Dreadlish> proboje odpalic z pxe
<Dreadlish> na kazdej
<Dreadlish> na zadnej nie chce
<Dreadlish> i sie wtedy wkurze
<Dreadlish> i polamie nastepna plyte
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: to dobrze. zmienilem procka i nie mialem pasty
<bikstopa> jutro sie w cos zaopatrze ;d
<Dreadlish> heh
<bikstopa> no co? :D
<Dreadlish> przypomnialo mi sie jak zdjalem kiedys wentyl z radiatorem z procka
<bikstopa> mialem sloik pasty, ktora zuzylem
<Dreadlish> i wyczyscilem z pasty
<bikstopa> i co? :D
<Dreadlish> potem przez 2 tyg sie zastanawialem dlaczego ma 70*c w idlu
<Dreadlish> xD
<bikstopa> xD
<Dreadlish> i tak fajnie bylo jak kolega wbil na ssh cos sobie skompilowac w srodku nocy
<bikstopa> mnie tylko zastanawia dlaczego tak dziwnie bios informuje o wysokiej temp?
<Dreadlish> poprostu ma tak zrobione
<Dreadlish> ze jakis powaleniec to kodzil to inna robota
<ntat> apropo`s robota:P Bawił się ktoś kiedyś w minisumo?
<ntat> ;]
<Dreadlish> co to je i z czym to sie je?
<bikstopa> ostatnio czyscilem chyba ze 40 gruchotow i zaopatrzylem sie w taka paste
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/wydajna-silikonowa-pasta-termoprzewodzaca-h-100g-i1351748309.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/36hxc8t> (at allegro.pl)
<bikstopa> sadzi ktos ze potrzebna jest lepsza? :D
<Dreadlish> niet
<Dreadlish> palisz pradakt
<Dreadlish> czyli lepszy od jakiegos szajsu revolteca xD
<Skrzyp> Ntat: dosłownie bajki, tfu, walki robotów
<Dreadlish> mnie na przyklad moj compaq informuje o zbyt wysokiej temperaturze wlaczajac wiatrak delty na 100%
<ntat> Skrzyp, tak
<ntat> Ktoś się tym interesował może?
<Dreadlish> zapytaj o to o 1 w nocy po sylwestrze
<Dreadlish> to ci na pewno ktos odpowie "tak"
<bikstopa> ntat: ja troche
<bikstopa> ntat: + moi znajomi bardzo
<bikstopa> a co ci potrzeba? :D
<Skrzyp> Ja o tym czytałem
<Skrzyp> Ale nigdy w rękach nie miałem
<ntat> bikstopa, jak zaawansowanie się bawiłeś? - programowałeś może?
<Ashiren24> uff dziala ten grub2
<bikstopa> ntat: nie. nigdy mnie nie bylo stac by wyjsc poza faze projektu.
<Skrzyp> Ale roboty takie "homebrew" czy Mindstormy?
<ntat> http://videos.wittysparks.com/id/491238631 tu są fajne walki pokazane;)
<ntat> szukam kogoś z doświadczeniem, kto programował w WinAVR
<Dreadlish> ah te atmelowskie procesorki
<Dreadlish> jak ja kocham je palić...
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> zwlaszcza te testowe gratisy ;d
<ntat> Dreadlish, co Ty jarasz?:P
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> jak czasem sie czlowiek pomyli przy lutowaniu
<Dreadlish> i wyjdzie ze na mase jest + a na + masa
<Dreadlish> to inna robota
<Dreadlish> narazie jeden dziala jako radiobudzik
<Dreadlish> i tego sie trzymajmy
<bikstopa> ntat: jak masz jakies pytania, to moj kumpel ci bardziej pomoze. masz jego gg 4687222
<Ashiren24> zero prywatnosci ;,
<Ashiren24> ;<
<ntat> bikstopa, czym on się zajmuje/zajmował?
<Caemyr> bikstopa: teraz tylko znalezc jakiegos spambota na gg
<Skrzyp> :-D
<Dreadlish> moze nie badzmy chamscy
<Caemyr> az tak
<bikstopa> ntat: minisumo
<bikstopa> ntat: masz jego homepage http://pempek.pl/
<Dreadlish> tak ja tu patrze na poziom tego kanalu to tylko ja tu taki niedoedukowany
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: nie martw sie. mnie sie d***ian spieprzyl
<bikstopa> to nie chciallo mi sie bawic w jego naprawianie
<bikstopa> to postawilem go na nowo :D
<ntat> bikstopa, ok wygląda ciekawie
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ja zainstalowalem dzisiaj spowrotem
<Dreadlish> bo niestety po moich bojach z osx86 wiekszasc partedow, cfdiskow i innego syfu odmawiala posluszenstwa
<Enlik> A mi ekg2 zapisuje zaimportowane kontakty z GG w iso i takowoż wyświetla
<Dreadlish> nawet zgroza xp nie chciala zaruszyc
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze jak ten debil dalem 0,5gb na boota
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish : Spróbuj Darik's Boot and Nuke - polecam ciepło
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp - 30gb wytrzymywalem, ale 232gb to juz nie wytrzymam
<Skrzyp> Daj na noc w easy mode
<Skrzyp> Jeden cykl
<Dreadlish> noo
<Dreadlish> tylko zebym mial jeszcze to gdzie nagrac
<Skrzyp> Na chujdrajwa?
<Dreadlish> z pindrajwera nie chcialo bootowac
<Dreadlish> mialo jakies wonty
<Dreadlish> i sie wysypywalo
<Dreadlish> potem jak odpalilem z emerges boot disk
<Dreadlish> to ruszylo
<Dreadlish> ale ta plyta byla tak porysowana
<Dreadlish> ze az strach sie na nia popatrzec
<Skrzyp> Systemrescuecd ma to w ramdiskach
<Dreadlish> trzeba raz a dobrze nagrac sobie 8gb pendriva z wszystkim
<Skrzyp> Albo po prostu magnesem po talerzu i już
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> albo podlaczyc pod moja stara plyte glowna
<Dreadlish> co jak sie dalo jakis dysk na slave to byl pusty
<bikstopa> hmm, da sie pod windowsem zrobic bootowalnego pendrive z instalacja ubu?
<bikstopa> ;p
<Skrzyp> :D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> chyba tak
<Dreadlish> unetbootin
<Skrzyp> Czyszczatorka do dysków..
<bikstopa> unetbootin cos mi nie wychodzi
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024k count=16
 * Skrzyp ma speca w bootologi i może robić bootpeny z palca
<Skrzyp> Albo kasuj tablice party
 * Dreadlish wklada pendrive do usb w routerze i mu automatycznie zapisuje super grub disk
<Skrzyp> Dban daj
<Dreadlish> dbanem zawsze przy duzych dyskach
<Dreadlish> pojade z 20%
<Dreadlish> to zazwyczaj wystarczy
<Skrzyp> Ale możesz zrypać
<Skrzyp> Ja kiedyś robiłem 10 cykli na dwusetce u starego jak była kontrola w robocie ;)
<Skrzyp> Na weekend zostawiliśmy w gabinecie
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dlugi DoD na 4 cykle nie starczyl?
<Skrzyp> Chciałem mieć pewność
<Skrzyp> On pracuje w policji, to mogą bruteforcami odkopywać
<Dreadlish> ahh nom
<Skrzyp> Jakbym dał truecrypta toby robili miny
<Dreadlish> mi narazie wystarczyla jazda z jednym dyskiem na truecrypcie
<Dreadlish> bo byla "kontrola legalnosci oprogramowania"
<Dreadlish> i sie panowie zdziwili jak zobaczyli truecrypta xd
<Skrzyp> A można zrobić truecrypta niezależnego od systemu?
<Dreadlish> no chyba tak
<Dreadlish> potem jeszcze bardziej sie zdziwili jak zobaczyli
<Dreadlish> nb login:
<Skrzyp> Biosem sterowanego
<Skrzyp> Ja mogę w biosie tylko na cały dysk
<Dreadlish> no kazdy moze
<Dreadlish> ustawic sobie "haslo na dysk"
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Skrzyp> Ale to baterią robisz hop i wszyscy widzą pornole
<Dreadlish> sterowniki do hdaudio linuksowe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> windowsowe
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - nom
<Skrzyp> Apo butów - u mnie w szkole się skończyła licencja na m$ z MEN
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> przeciez one wszystkie z jednego klucza
<Dreadlish> nawet jeden z takich kluczy dorwalem xDDDD
<Skrzyp> I dyr dał mi fuchę na plus zachowania żeby postawić... Coś
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> Wybrałem edubuntu
<Dreadlish> ja przekabacam goscia od infy zeby przeszedl na "otwartą stronę życia"
<Dreadlish> i jak narazie dobrze mu idzie zapoznawanie sie z ubuntu
<Dreadlish> facet by sie duzo nauczyl
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba mu pokazac ze "takie cos jest"
<Skrzyp> Ale jak wkładam płytkę do pierwszego, to za nic nie odpala. Płyta jest nagrana superok, pen też, buty są ustawione, ale za nic na żadnym nie odpali
<Dreadlish> ipat?
<Dreadlish> czy cos w tym stylu
<Dreadlish> >
<Dreadlish> ?*
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Ale znam hasło
<Dreadlish> zaq1@WSX ? xd
<Skrzyp> I tam nie na żadnej takiej opcji
<Dreadlish> odlaczyc od gniazdka
<Skrzyp> Tak, tak... ;)
<winter> Skrzyp: spróbuj alternate install
<Skrzyp> Nie, nie
<Skrzyp> To blokada na buty
<winter> masz na myśli boot
<Dreadlish> bateryjka badziąg i działa wszystko
<Skrzyp> Jakaś sprzetowobiosowointelowa
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Próbowałem
<Dreadlish> u mnie jakos tak dzialalo
<Skrzyp> Nie działa
<Dreadlish> tylko ze to bylo na starej pracowni
<Dreadlish> pre-ipat na xpku
<Skrzyp> Pisze w informacjach że bios jest zmodyfikowany przez intel integratór
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> to sa mozgi
<Skrzyp> :-/
<Skrzyp> A wszystkie komputery legły po końcu licencji
<Skrzyp> Więc ani wte ani wewte
<Dreadlish> do ministerstwa dzwonic
<Dreadlish> i sie zapytac "co wy tu za gowno dajecie"
<Skrzyp> Dzwoniliśmy do tej Actiny
<Dreadlish> n'?
<Skrzyp> Ale się urywają
<Skrzyp> Actina, ten producent kompow biurowych
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> I kota mogę dostać
<Dreadlish> ci co dali ponoc serwery do cernu...
<Skrzyp> Ojap...
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> na 4k sztuk
<Dreadlish> mieli zamowienie
<Skrzyp> Z blokadą butów ? ;)
<Dreadlish> nie wiem ;p
<Skrzyp> Pewnie jakieś klastry
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> 4x xeon
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Skrzyp> Grać na tym w crysisa...
<Dreadlish> staaaaary
<Dreadlish> x6 1015be (o ile pamietam) z 6gb ramu, hd5850, wszystko na full z aax8 ŚMIGA
<Dreadlish> aż ładnie
<Skrzyp> Full HD 3D 1000 fps
<Dreadlish> omglolWUT?
<Dreadlish> mi wystarczylo ze na moim mialem w gta iv 40fps na 1080p
 * bikstopa zaopatrzyl sie w 133gr pasty termoprzewodzacej :D
 * Dreadlish approves bikstopa
<Dreadlish> musze sobie takiego binda dodac
<Skrzyp> Grosze?
<Dreadlish> testuje binda
 * Dreadlish approves ja
<Dreadlish> haha
<Dreadlish> dziala
<Dreadlish> ja narazie probuje wysepic skads cos innego niz x86
<Skrzyp> Mam amd64 na lapku
<Dreadlish> ja w pc
<Dreadlish> i w notebooku
<Dreadlish> chociaz jest to em64t
<Dreadlish> i w netbooku
<Dreadlish> i w pc
<Dreadlish> no ludzie
<Dreadlish> nawet w moim p4 mam em64t
<Dreadlish> tylko szkoda ze narazie w zadnym z pobliskich bankow nie planuja wymiany sprzetu :<
<Skrzyp> To do innych ynstytucji
<Dreadlish> a mam taki fajny dysk scsi hp 36.4gb
<Skrzyp> U mojego starego na wydziale infor mają całe magazyny hw z którego można by zrobić bestię w starej obudowie
<Dreadlish> no ludzie
<Dreadlish> u mnie to najwyżej da sie wygrzebać 486
<Dreadlish> jakby sie postarał to by skombinował 386 skądś
<Dreadlish> a na takim zadupiu wszystko wszystkim dziala
<Dreadlish> a jak cos pada to x86
<Dreadlish> i potem przychodzi taki krzysiek (czyt. ja)
<Dreadlish> rozbiera kompa
<Dreadlish> wyciaga dysk i naped
<Dreadlish> reszte sprzedaje za 2x cene
<Dreadlish> i ma na to zeby ponarzekac na za mala ilosc kasy
<Skrzyp> 'zw.myjnaczynia()
<Dreadlish> jezu stary o tej godzinie myc naczynia?
<Dreadlish> rob jak moja matka
<Dreadlish> ona wstaje o 3 nad ranem
<Dreadlish> i prasuje
<Skrzyp> XD
<Dreadlish> tylko ze ona rlnie spac nie moze
<Skrzyp> A ja muszę oskrobac patelnie z 7rdzeniowej jajecznicy
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> chyba 7 kernelowej
<Dreadlish> xd
<Dreadlish> najbardziej rozwalaja mnie teksty na allegro
<Dreadlish> aukcja wystawiona wczoraj
<Dreadlish> UWAGA!!!
<Dreadlish> !!! Wiosenna Promocja!!!"
<syngress> zieeeew :-/
 * winter ma nowego shella
<syngress> whois winter ;-D
<Skrzyp> My też się cieszymy... Gdzie?
<winter> na unix.net.pl
<syngress> coool
<winter> na freebsd jest
<syngress> co tam dają w pakiecie
<syngress> ??
<winter> właśnie go sobie"oglądam"
<winter> syngress: co tam kilka programów, www, ftp, bazy danych
<winter> quota 100mb, 32mb ram, brak limitu na łącze
<syngress> winter: czyli nic ponad standard
<winter> ale za free :-)
<Dreadlish> a chca zeby cos robic co tydzien czy cos?
<syngress> no to jakiś eggdro możep na #ubuntu-pl ;)
<syngress> *eggdrop
<Dreadlish> kurde
<winter> Dreadlish: trzeba się logować conajmniej raz na 4 tyg
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale to latwo spelnic xd
<Dreadlish> kurde
<winter> regulamin jest
<Dreadlish> ja tylko jednego nie wiem - o co chodzi z tymi eggdropami :<
<syngress> winter: wsyp im trochę kasiory - pewnie będziesz miał status VIAJPI
<winter> to bot jest
<Dreadlish> no wiem
<Dreadlish> ale po co kurde
<winter> coś musi pilnować porządku na kanale w innej sieci niż freenode
<winter> bo eggdrop nie jest na freenode
<winter> tutaj masz chanserva i  inne pierdoły
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> na quakenecie masz Q
<Skrzyp> WINTER: UNIKSA OTWARLI??!!
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - na to wyglada
<Skrzyp> To ja lecę....
<Skrzyp> Jest tu jakiś radiolog na kanale?
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - nie
<Dreadlish> a po co ci?
<Dreadlish> jest chyba radiatorolog
<Dreadlish> czyli bikstopa
<Skrzyp> Co mam zrobić żeby znikło mi to burczenie jak siedzę koło radia z ircem w komórce. Po gprs mi tak nie robiło a teraz po edge robi
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> wsadź radio do metalowej puszki
<Dreadlish> i wystaw tylko antene
<Skrzyp> Nie bd nic słyszeć
<Skrzyp> I widzieć godziny
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> wiec nic nie rob
<Dreadlish> albo nie siedz kolo radia
<Skrzyp> Btw mówią w tym radiu że jakaś baba sprzedawała małolatom papierosy za 50gr per sztuka
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> to tanio jak na dzisiaejsze czasy :-D
<winter> zalezy jeszcze jakie papierosy
<Skrzyp> Radio mam na parapecie koło łóżka w którym się teraz grzeję
<jacekowski> a bo ja wiem
<Dreadlish> u mnie 5,50 za paczke
<Dreadlish> 10 sztuk
<jacekowski> paczka tera czegokolwiek to bedzie 10pln+
<winter> jak chodziłem do gimnazjum to kupowaliśmy lm niebieskie za 30gr i mocne za 20gr szt
<jacekowski> a jak ja chodzilem do gimnazjum to nie palilem
<jacekowski> i dalej nie pale
<winter> ja zacząłem wtedy palić
<syngress> a nawet nie piszcie, za chwilę nie starczy na fajki - człowiek będzie pił więcej kawy :-/
<winter> a przemyt kwitnie
<Dreadlish> ja nie wiem co ludzie maja do tych fajek
<winter> z bielarusi
 * Skrzyp nigdy nie zamierza brać/palić/walić
<Skrzyp> Dobra, ostatnie odwołuje...
<Dreadlish> walic to mozna
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Dreadlish> bo jezcze nie karalne
<Dreadlish> zapalic tez czasem mzona
<Skrzyp> I to wg badań naukowych byleile
<Dreadlish> tylko nie szlugi
<jacekowski> syngress: kawy tez nie pije
<Dreadlish> maryśke jak sie czasem zapali to jest fajnie
<Dreadlish> kawy sie nie oplaca pic
<jacekowski> ja tylko pije
<Dreadlish> cały czas pijesz pijesz pijesz i nie masz końca
<syngress> jacekowski: jak ty funkconujesz bez kawy :-|
<jacekowski> rozne alkoholowe rzeczy
<jacekowski> syngress: normalnie
<Dreadlish> bez kawy sie da
<Dreadlish> 24h/day
<syngress> jacekowski: nie da rady !! x-|
<jacekowski> syngress: jak ostatnio w ogole pepsi przestalem pic i w ogole wszystko kofeinowe
<jacekowski> syngress: tylko cukier
<Dreadlish> kto nie pije kawy, reka do gory
<jacekowski> duzo cukru
 * Dreadlish podnosi reke
<syngress> jacekowski: cwiczysz , jakas silownia ??
<jacekowski> nie
<Dreadlish> jezu zabije kogos
<Dreadlish> a dokladniej panow z seagate
<Dreadlish> ze ich dyski rozkrecaja sie z takim zzzzzzzzzzzzyt i tyk
<Galvatron> Cześć
<syngress> nie wiem, jak nie wypije kawy - chodzę śpiący ..
<Galvatron> Jak wrzucić do autostartu taką komendę: sudo setpci -v -s 00:00.0 latency_timer=64
<jacekowski> syngress: odkad nie pije kofeiny w ogole to wlasnie nie chodze spiacy
<bikstopa> debian nie widzi saty?!
 * Skrzyp podnosi dwie, co nienawidzi kakao od przedszkola
<jacekowski> syngress: bo ide spac o normalnej godzinie
<Dreadlish> wyspac sie trzeba
<jacekowski> syngress: bo przychodzi polnoc i sie nie da, spac musze
<jacekowski> syngress: kofeina ten efekt maskuje
<Dreadlish> ja rano herbata z 3-4 lyzeczkami cukru i moge zyc caly dzien
<syngress> jacekowski: pewnie masz rację, kawa uzależnia - mózgz się uodparnia na dawki
<jacekowski> syngress: wstaje 7:20 wiec codziennie mam 7h+ snu
<jacekowski> hmm, nie uzaleznila mnie
<jacekowski> a ja pepsi pilem 2-3l dziennie
<Dreadlish> no to nie masz rdzy przynajmniej ;p
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: herbata z cukrem? bee!
<jacekowski> i jak w tesco podrozala z £1.00 na £1.03 za 2l butelke to sie przerzucilem na fante
<Galvatron> Ja tez sie właśnie uczę spowrotem wczesnego chodzenia spać (23.00-24.00)
<jacekowski> z dnia na dzien
<syngress> uzależnia w sensie - przyjmowania dziennych dawek - które nie dają później efektu pobudzenia
<Dreadlish> bikstopa - ale tylko taka z vitaxa smierdzaca
<jacekowski> bez zadnego negatywnego efektu
<Dreadlish> tak zeby ten cukier w czyms byl
<Dreadlish> bo nie bede wpierdalal tabliczki czekolady na sniadanie nie?
<jacekowski> i slodkie rozne takie zeby energie
<jacekowski> ja wpierdalam
<jacekowski> do 13:00 mam zjedzone dwa batoniki
<jacekowski> troche czekolady
<jacekowski> i sniadanie
<jacekowski> czasem jeszcze kawalek ciasta
<syngress> spory masz spust ;)
 * Skrzyp chodzi (23-2)-(6-8) spać i jakoś się wysypia
<jacekowski> w weekend za to jem jeden posilek czasami przez dwa dni
<jacekowski> czasem 2
<jacekowski> zalezy co jak gdzie
<Skrzyp> A ja potrafię pół dnia o płatkach z mlekiem
<syngress> Skrzyp: przyzwyczaisz organizm - będziesz chodził wyspany
<jacekowski> niestety nie
<Skrzyp> Nom
<jacekowski> organizm potrzebuje snu
<jacekowski> i krotkoterminowo sie da
<syngress> tak 8h
<Skrzyp> =~ 7h
<jacekowski> ale na dluzsza mete trzeba te 8h/dzien wyrobic
<syngress> z dziennym przerywnikiem po 1h lub 2h
<Dreadlish> jak spisz za dlugo to potem chce ci sie dalej spac
<Dreadlish> jak spisz za krotko to tak samo
<Skrzyp> Ano
<Galvatron> Podobni ok. 23.00 organizm przestaje pompować adrenalinę
<bikstopa> Galvatron: pi&&&&&&ie ;d
<Skrzyp> Ja śpię w weekend  po 12 jak nie nołlajfię bo wtedy 6do8
<Galvatron> Jak się wtedy nie położy, to zaczyna dalej i już nie ma dobrego anu
<bikstopa> Galvatron: tak to by upadlo moje zycie erotyczne :D
<jacekowski> adrenaliny nie ma przez wiekszosc czasu
<jacekowski> adrelina jest produkowana tylko jak trzeba
<bikstopa> Galvatron: hmm, albo skoro siedze na ircu, to chyba upadlo. masz chyba racje o.O
<Dreadlish> to zalezy jak czlowiek ma "zegar biologiczny"
<Dreadlish> jak przestawi sie na utc+8 to ma potem problem xD
<Skrzyp> Bikstopa: tru...
<jacekowski> adrenaliny normalnie w organizmie jest nic prawie
<Skrzyp> Podobno o 5 jest największe natężenie testosteoonu
<Dreadlish> czyli walonko o 5 nad ranek ;p
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: ta, wiem
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: kiedys w nocy snila mi sie amazonka na koniu
<syngress> Skrzyp: to zależy od gospodarki hormonalnej organizmu
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: obudzilem sie potem o 5 nad ranem
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: amazonki nie ma, a kon stoi o.O
 * Skrzyp ma zegar biologiczny w czasie posixowym ;) 
 * bikstopa ma zegar biologiczno-binarn
<bikstopa>  1 zycie, 0 spanie
<Skrzyp> Bikstopa: ;)  jedź na ręcznym
 * Dreadlish ma zegar biologiczny półdo dwunastej dwa od Kościuszki i 3 minuty do przodu
<Skrzyp> ;)
<bikstopa> nie moge zbootowac eeepc z pendrive
<bikstopa> nie moge zainstalowac debiana ;(
<Dreadlish> bikstopa - ktory?
<bikstopa> any ideas? :D
<Skrzyp> A ja mam szwajcarski, o
<bikstopa> 1001px
<Dreadlish> bikstopa - kolejnosc dyskow przestaw
<jacekowski> bikstopa: ja to po PXE zawsze kroje
<bikstopa> przestawilem
<Dreadlish> masz jako 1 usb?
<Dreadlish> xd
<bikstopa> jacekowski: tzn jak? :D
<Skrzyp> Ja po netinstalu
<Skrzyp> To taka optymalna opcja
<bikstopa> a
<Dreadlish> 1015pe netinstall z businesscarda na pendrive here
<bikstopa> nie chce mi sie konfigurowac na 2 kompie serva
<bikstopa> zwlaszcza ze mam windowsa. a na nim to ustawic to jakas masakra ;d
<jacekowski> bikstopa: komputery po sieci bootuje
<jacekowski> bikstopa: nie trzeba CD/pendrakow szukac
<bikstopa> jacekowski: ta, skojarzylem po chwili ;d
<bikstopa> jacekowski: tyle ze ja nie mam servera :D
<jacekowski> i mam serwer ktory ma lacznie jakies 50G roznych obrazow/driverow/roznych takich
<jacekowski> kilka linuxow
<jacekowski> windowsy
<jacekowski> 2k,xp,2k3srv,2k8,2k3x64srv,2k8x64srv,vista,7,7x64
<Skrzyp> Maciosy
<jacekowski> potem
<jacekowski> ubuntu,debian,wlasne recovery distro,memtest,spinrite
<Skrzyp> Ja mam taki cake 70 płyt same linuxy
<bikstopa> udalo mi sie zbootowac z pena
<Dreadlish> ja mam takie opakowanie na 100 plyt cale zawalone
<bikstopa> to pojawil sie komunikat
<Skrzyp> Jacekowski: własne recovery?
<Dreadlish> jeszcze 3x10
<Dreadlish> i walaja sie po podlodze jeszcze
<bikstopa> reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot devicd and press a key
<jacekowski> ta
<Skrzyp> Daj ęter
<jacekowski> ?
<bikstopa> rebootnie sie
<Dreadlish> yhy
<bikstopa> i zacznie ladowac z dysku
<bikstopa> uszkodzona winde
<syngress> bikstopa: naciśnij ESC kiedy będzie liczył pamięć ..
 * Skrzyp umie ripować własne pendrive z linuxami
<bikstopa> syngress: wiem, pojawia sie wybor deva
<syngress> no i
<bikstopa> syngress: wybieram pendrive i pokazuje sie komunikat ten co wyzej
<bikstopa> reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot devicd and press a key
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: troche zabawy z budowaniem kernela i przystosowaniem distro zeby sie odpowiednio unionfs skladal z rootfs z NFSa
<Skrzyp> Wymaga to tylko oleju w głowie, butologii i znajomości isolinuxa
<syngress> zbotujesz z tego pendrive'a na innym kompie ?
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: i mam modyfikowalne recovery distro
<bikstopa> hmm, srawdze na virtualnej
<Skrzyp> Na każdym
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: modyfikowalne i centralnie z serwera a potem overlay unionfs ma dodatkowe modyfikacje
<Skrzyp> A jaka baza?
<jacekowski> do tego automatyczna instalacja linuxa i windowsa
<jacekowski> gentoo
<Dreadlish> gentoo 4ever
<Dreadlish> wywalilem je na rzecz debiana
<jacekowski> wiec instalacja windowsa albo linuxa polega na wpisaniu nazwy uzytkownika i hasla
<winter> żento
<Dreadlish> tylko dlatego ze nie chcialo dzialac wifi
<jacekowski> wybraniu systemu z listy
<Skrzyp> No, w wieku 9 lat się robiło remaki windy
<bikstopa> syngress: nie mam na czym sprawdzic ;/
<Dreadlish> a z staginga nie chcialo mi sie
<jacekowski> i ew. wpisaniu nazwy komputera
<jacekowski> albo pozwoleniu zeby sie samo wygenerowalo/sciagnelo z AD
<Skrzyp> Fajnie
<Skrzyp> A windows robisz unattented instalj?
<jacekowski> ta
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> z pirata :D?
<jacekowski> do tego odpowiednie group policy instaluje od razu caly soft
<jacekowski> wiec instalacja kompletnego systemu to dla mnie minuta
<jacekowski> a potem sie mieli 3-4h
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> wypicie kawy x
<Dreadlish> d
<Dreadlish> ja tam lubie sie popieprzyc
<Dreadlish> bo i tak wyjdzie ze wszystkiego tak samo nie zainstaluje
<Skrzyp> To ja dałem napis, że teraz windows instaluje się automatycznie, a ty możesz wyjść na sanki
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba je najpierw mieć
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ja lubię picować jebuntu. Lubię je za zgranie i estetykę
<Dreadlish> ja na łubuntu nie siedziałem strasznie dawno
 * Skrzyp ma sanki spod znaku jabłuszka ;> 
<Dreadlish> ostatnio to chyba po wydaniu 8.04
<Skrzyp> Po 10.04 jest ok, ale przed to był wielki szit
<Skrzyp> Wreszcie nabrali tego zmysłu elegancji
<Dreadlish> dlatego debian SID 4 EVER!
<Dreadlish> to jest tak jak "DYS YS SPARTA!"
<Skrzyp> Tasksel na nim nie działa :'(
<Skrzyp> A ja nie lubię pieprzyć pakietów
<Skrzyp> Chce mieć podane na stole
<Dreadlish> jak nie dziala?
<Skrzyp> Mi się wiesza na zerowym procencie
<szymon_g> witam
<Dreadlish> instalowałem wczoraj ok godziny 19 i jakoś działał
<szymon_g> jacekowski: u ciebie tez tak p*zdzi?
<Skrzyp> U mnie w krakowie kurewska mgła i prószy
<jacekowski> szymon_g: nawet nie jest tak zle juz
<Dreadlish> u mnie - podkarpacie, granica z ruskimi prawie mgła strasznie ale nie pruszy
<szymon_g> no, u mnie rekordowo -17 bylo
<szymon_g> oczywiscie w nocy. w dzien tak ze -8
<winter> tutaj mamy +2.5°C atm
<winter> śnieg się topi po małemu
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: fajnie zadupie, nie ma co
<Skrzyp> O, t9 nie zna słowa zadupie
<Skrzyp> U mnie w dzień +5
 * winter idze se spaghetti zrobić
<Skrzyp> Daj trochę
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - jeszcze przejscie buduja to bedzie gorsze zadupie
<Dreadlish> kolo poludnia bylo +6
<Skrzyp> Z microwave'a?
<winter> nie
<czesmir> u mnie jest +1
<winter> właściwie to nawet nie spaghetti bo makaron świderki
<Skrzyp> Pierre różnicy
<Skrzyp> Kurwa, cukru nie ma
<Dreadlish> to zawalaj do biedrony
<Dreadlish> moze jeszcze otwarta
 * Skrzyp lubi cukier standalone
<Dreadlish> chociaz nie sadze
 * Dreadlish approves Skrzyp
<Skrzyp> Monopoly będzie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: do miski sypie i palcami
<Skrzyp> Świetne
<Dreadlish> ja tam do herbaty sypie
<Dreadlish> i czekam az opadnie
<Dreadlish> potem wylewam herbate
<Dreadlish> i jest kolorowy cukier xd
<Skrzyp> I jesz?
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> tak sie ciagnie
 * Skrzyp czasami do mikrofali daje i wychodzi super lukier
<Dreadlish> na patelni fajnie strzela
<Skrzyp> Nie próbowałem
 * Skrzyp dostał kiedyś eyeshota octem
<Skrzyp> Przebiło przez okulary pod kątem
<szymon_g> o, czyli opy nie spia jednak :|
<szymon_g> ;)
<winter> jeszcze
<DaZ> już po wieczorynce przecież, to chyba można :f
<Skrzyp> Aj!
<Skrzyp> Nie zauważyłem i pewnie coś przegapiłem
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> Znacie jakieś polskie portale opensource, o komputerach, czy jakieś fajne błogi. Musi być z r
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> Rss
<Dreadlish> RSS!
<Skrzyp> Bo chce do komórki wpisać
<bez_nicku> mam pytanie, gdzie moge ustawic zeby vim pobieral dane z .vim/.vimrc
<Skrzyp> W ustawieniach vima, zaiste
<syngress> Skrzyp: www.amatorlandia.pl
<syngress> dasz radę ! :D
<bez_nicku> Skrzyp: ladnie z twojej strony, aczkolwiek wolalbym jakies konkretniejsze podpowiedzi
<Enlik> Może w ~/.vimrc ;-)
<Skrzyp> Albo robisz symlink vim > vim --conf=...
<Enlik> Albo raczej w pliku źródłowym jakimś. W /etc/vim/vimrc nie widze takiego ustawienia
<Skrzyp> Usr/share/vim jakiś global
<Skrzyp> syngress, bardziej profesionalne
<bez_nicku> nic nowego mi nie powiedzieliscie...
<bez_nicku> tam tego nie ma
<Skrzyp> Manual się kłania
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<bez_nicku> manual nie jest precyzyjny
<bez_nicku> :P
<bez_nicku> mam setenv VIM /home/user/vim
<Skrzyp> Nie vim
<Skrzyp> Zapadła niezręczna cisza
<bez_nicku> Czy ja wiem...
<Skrzyp> Emacs lepszy
<bez_nicku> Nie mam sily... na dzisiaj koniec z tym :P
<Skrzyp> suapgi emacs
<Skrzyp> Sudo Apt Get Instalj
<Skrzyp> Mam taki alias u siebie
<Dreadlish> nie bo cat i sed
<Skrzyp> Echo od razu
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wygrales
<Dreadlish> ja sie zbijam
<Skrzyp> Papa na dachu
<winter> ^^
<Skrzyp> Moja kumpela całą noc kminiła o co chodzi
<bikstopa> jest tu ktos
<bikstopa> ? :D
<winter> nie
<bikstopa> jak wrzuce boot.img.gz na pendrive to powinno sie go dac zamontowac?
<kklimonda> bikstopa: zamontować?
<rau> czesc
<kklimonda> bikstopa: jak wrzucisz plik na pendrive to da się go zamontować ale mam wrażenie, że pytasz o coś innego
<bikstopa> odmontowujesz, wgrywasz na partycje plik - nie wiem jak to nazwac (polecenie zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb) a potem montujesz
<bikstopa> i tu problem, bo jak montuje to wywala blad ;d
<kklimonda> bikstopa: najwyraźniej się tak nie da - zamontuj lokalnie ten plik gdzieś i skopiuj jego zawartość ręcznie.
<bikstopa> ...
<bikstopa> jest tu ktos bardziej obeznany w temacie? :D
<Skrzyp> Chodziło ci o buta?
<bez_nicku> dobranoc... :P
<Skrzyp> Pa, noname
<Enlik> Plik da sie zamontowac bez takich machinacyj
<Enlik> bikstopa: nie trzeba dawac na penka.
<Enlik> Ale najpierw odpakuj z gzipa do boot.img (tak w ogole to jest obraz dysku/partycji???)
<bikstopa> Enlik: ale ja go nie chce skopiowac na penka, tylko chce zmienic partycje rozruchowa pendrive by zrobic bootowalnego pendrive
<bikstopa> to jest obraz dysku
<bikstopa> obraz pendrive dokladnie ;d
<Enlik> Ach, co do odkompresowania, zwracam honor, jest zcat ;p
<bikstopa> niby jest to idiotoodporne, bo robie to wg manuala
<bikstopa> i tak nie dziala ;d
 * tyczek_ foobar2000 (v1.1.1): Unkle [Psyence Fiction #04] Unreal [01:11/05:08] 799kbps 29.39MB Monkey's Audio High
<Tyczek> Noooo. nareszcie.
<Tyczek_irssi> Stirlitz: ping, ping.
<Enlik> To coś po chińsku?
<bikstopa> dalej to samo $^#^&#$
<Skrzyp> Mount -o loop
<Skrzyp> I popróblemie
<Skrzyp> Bikstopa: nie lepiej ci syslinux /dev/sda* i ręcznie pliki zgrać?
<Skrzyp> Sdb*
<Skrzyp> Pa
<Enlik> bikstopa: z tego co pisales, nie mozesz takiego pendrive'a zamontowac. Sprawdz moze czy da sie ten plik zamontowac bez wgrywania, po odgzipowaniu
<bikstopa> powinno sie dac
<Enlik> „Powinno”
<bikstopa> poniewaz sciagalem go 2 razy
<bikstopa> z oficjalnej strony
<Enlik> Co to jest konkretnie?
<bikstopa> pisalem wyzej
<bikstopa> chce zainstalowac debiana z pendrive
<NightWish`> bry wieczor
<winter> bry
<NightWish`> zimowaty :)
<winter> nu
<NightWish`> co slychac?
<winter> nie wiele, właśnie zjadłem całą michę makaronu z sosem pomidorowym i mielonym mięsem
<winter> i serem żółtym
<winter> pewnie za chwilę jakiś film zarzucę
 * NightWish` dzisiaj pizze jadla
<NightWish`> ale zacofana pizzeria
<NightWish`> sos na pizzy a nie w kubeczkach
<winter> dawno pizzy nie jadłem
<winter> chyba w wakacje
<NightWish`> łooo
<NightWish`> nie no
<NightWish`> to ja tu czesciej ostatnio
<NightWish`> bo ojciec przyjaciolki otworzyl
<syngress> NightWish`: żebyście za dużo im nie zjedli :D
<NightWish`> to wypadalo zamowic
<NightWish`> syngress: komu?
<syngress> sosu, nie komu :-)
<NightWish`> syngress: no tez o tym pomyslalam
<syngress> to nie zacofanie - oszczędzaja na tym w kwartale sporo kasy ..
<NightWish`> a tak to przynajmniej u przyjaciolki 2 grosy gratis a 3 i tak mi za darmo dorzuca ;)
<NightWish`> a na miejscu jeszcze 50% znizki mam ;p
<syngress> kfc zrobiło takie mini sole - czytałem gdzieś na sieci że sporo kasy w kieszeni zostało
<NightWish`> tja
<NightWish`> moja przyjaciolk pracuje w kfc i zarabia 1.50 na godzine mniej niz ja na kasie ;d
<NightWish`> gdzie ja wychodze z pracy relax a ona zjebana
<syngress> BP, KFC, MC i inne zagraniczne molochy wyzyskują naszą inteligentną nację :-/
<NightWish`> no wczesniej na bp pracowala
<NightWish`> a jak jej mowilam ze moge prace na kasie zalatwic to nie chciala
<syngress> no to jeszcze został jej MC - później  ... .. ... (BAM ! BAM !) twice !
<NightWish`> a ze teraz mnie gratisowo wkurwia
<NightWish`> swym zachowaniem
<NightWish`> to nawet dbac o jej dobro mi sie nie chce
<syngress> NightWish`: może ma jakiś problem dziewucha :-/
<NightWish`> ta
<NightWish`> zerwala z facetem z ktorym byla 4 lata
<NightWish`> a teraz probuje sobie odbic nastolatkowe lata
<syngress> no - to można być wk***ącym przez chwilę
<NightWish`> no wszystko byloby okej
<syngress> przejdzie jej ;)
<NightWish`> gdyby nie to ze to od jej eks dowiedzialam sie ze ma nowego chlopaka
<NightWish`> i tak samo wkurwiajace jest to ze 2 lata temu mnie opieprzala za niedojrzale zycie ;]
<syngress> co w tym złego że szuka za potrzebą :_>
<NightWish`> niech biega i sie natnie
<NightWish`> ;)
<syngress> oj, to teraz ty masz mozliwość poopieprzać ją - ale wy sobie problemy robicie ;)
<NightWish`> nje
<PushUpek> bry ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-09
<syngress> b.r.y
<winter> byry
<PushUpek> tyry ;D
<NightWish`> ja tylko stwierdzilam ze wole obecnosc jej eks w moim towarzystwie niz jej napuszonego ego ktore krzyczy ze wsząd "jak mi jest kurwa dobrze"
<syngress> NightWish`: chyba jakaś mięta do jej ex .. coooooo ? no przyznaj się przyyyyyznaj :)
 * NightWish` ziewa niesympatycznie
<kklimonda> NightWish`: sorry, ale zasady są zasadami ;)
<NightWish`> o
<syngress> NightWish`: chyba jakaś mięta do jej ex .. coooooo ? no przyznaj się przyyyyyznaj :)
<NightWish`> ziewnik stanal na wysokosci zadania
<NightWish`> kklimonda: sorry, ale troche to.. irytujace
<NightWish`> gdybym bana na demotach miala wystawiac za kazda kurwe
<NightWish`> to by polowa userow byla zbanowana
 * PushUpek widzi ciężkie tematy, więc idzie po piwo
<NightWish`> poza tym uzylam tego slowa celowo
<kklimonda> NightWish`: wiem - ale w przeciwnym wypadku pojawia się podejrzenie o faworyzowaniem
<kklimonda> faworyzowanie*
<NightWish`> kklimonda: faworyzowanie?
<winter> czyli istnieje
<NightWish`> rozumiem zebym uzyla tego slowa normalnie piszac, ale chcialam w tym wypadku podkreslic zaistaniala sytuacje
<syngress> NightWish`: hellloooooouuuuu ... chyba jakaś mięta do jej ex .. coooooo ? no przyznaj się przyyyyyznaj :D
<NightWish`> czyli tzw. kontekst :)
<NightWish`> syngress: ja mam juz miete do kogos innego ;)
<NightWish`> ale wole zwyczajnie towarzystwo chlopaka ktory zachowuje sie normalnie
<syngress> co 2 mięty to nie jedna :D !
<NightWish`> anizeli 20latki ktora cofnela sie o 3 lata wstecz w rozwoju
<NightWish`> wracajac z pozycji zameznej i znudzonej 50latki
<NightWish`> kklimonda: zrozumiales o co mi chodzilo slonko?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ja nawet nie przeczytałem co napisałaś - po prostu podświetliło mi przekleństwo i kopnąłem :)
<EsmD> www.pustamiska.pl - nakarm psa!
<syngress> spoko - zrozumiałe - ona ma teraz prze&******ane i będzie dziwna kilka dobrych tygodni - 4 lata to sporo czasu ..
<kklimonda> NightWish`: to taki prawie-automatyczny kopniak
<NightWish`> to kop teraz za spam urwa ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: z pozycji wladzy jednak trzeba umiec korzystac, inaczej jest sie do dupy wladza ;)
<NightWish`> sorry, ale konteksty bywaja rozne i tez trzeba je w takich wypadkach interpretowac ;)
<NightWish`> to by bylo na tyle z doswiadczen administratorskich ;)
<EsmD> NightWish`: czego nie rozumiesz w zdaniu "nie przeklinaj"? ;D
<Tyczek> OP=władza? Ehhh. Chyba gdyby kklimonda był niedowartościowany. Oczywiście mam nadzieje, że tak nie jest. ;P
<NightWish`> EsmD: rozumiem doskonale zasadę, ale wychodzę z założenia że jest róznica między "ja pierdole, kurwa mać, ale miałem chujowy dzień" a uwydatnianiem pewnego zjawiska
<NightWish`> sama sie juz wykopalam za przeklenstwa
<syngress> NightWish`: chyba nie :-/
<NightWish`> wg mnie istnieje
<NightWish`> i pozostane na tym stanowisku z racji doswiadczenia ;)
<Tyczek> NightWish`, W języku mówionym jakoś to sie sprawdza. ;P
<kklimonda> NightWish`: no i dlatego kopię jak tylko zobaczę, że ktoś przeklina bez czytania kontekstu - to jedyny sposób by nikt mnie się nie czepiał za to, że nie kopię po równo (poza napisaniem skryptu ale na to nie mam czasu). Moim zdaniem różnicy wielkiej nie ma - tak czy siak widzę niecenzuralne słowa. "Ja pierniczę, ale miałem zrąbany dzień" ma taki sam przekaz.
<syngress> bluzgi to bluzgi - jak pójdziesz do pani doktor i powiesz  - a kuuuuu***a tu mnie napier***la i tu mnie napier**ala a tak wogóle to chu***wy mam dzień Pani doktor :) - to Pani doktor nie wytłumaczysz że uwydatniasz właśnie pewnie zjawisko ..
<NightWish`> kklimonda: to nie latwiej bota postawic?
<EsmD> NightWish`: nie przeklinaj tyczy sie awet do matki teresy ktora by tu jakims cudem weszla posmiertnie, bez znaczenia czy jest w kontekscie opowiadan (a co by bylo gdyby nagle wszyscy zaczeli opopowiadac w takich kontekstach cos z przeklenstwami? kanal by sie zapchal ku**ami itp.
<syngress> Pani doktor wyp*****li cię za drzwi :D
<EsmD> kklimonda: to uzyj gotowych narzedzi do wykopywania
<NightWish`> syngress: baw sie w absurdalnośc z kimś innym, tyle z mojej strony ;)
<kklimonda> EsmD: nie chcemy mieć tu więcej botów niż już jest
<syngress> nigh : ale tak jest
<NightWish`> EsmD: to tylko uwydatnia, to jak nisko cenisz ludzi
<NightWish`> skoro dajesz po porownania takie sytuacje
<kklimonda> EsmD: a ja nie mam kontroli nad Przekliniakiem więc nie mogę go zmodyfikować, plus nie jest on na liście opów.
<syngress> no dobra - na #ubuntu-pl nie ma Pani doktor ;) ale jest sporo innych osób - czy to coś zmienia ? :)
<NightWish`> ja sie dostosuje
<NightWish`> co nie zmienia faktu, ze swoje stanowisko mam
<syngress> PIWA !!!!
<syngress> :)
<NightWish`> i proba naklonienia mnie do konformizmu raczej spelznie na niczym ;)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ja szanuję twoje stanowisko.
<NightWish`> bo reszta tutaj ma takie objawy ;)
<EsmD> kklimonda: gdybys tylko chcial to bylby normalny bot.
<NightWish`> boty są złe
<NightWish`> wiem to z doświadczenia, terroryzuja kanał ;)
<EsmD> tylko zle boty sa zle
<kklimonda> EsmD: nie no - decyzją ogółu opów nie ma botów poza przeklinakiem który dostarcza podstawowych usług.
<NightWish`> jak sie poklocilam z moim bot-masterem i wyszedl z hukiem z kanalu to normalnie az impreze zrobili sobie na kanale ;)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ech, na ircnecie? ;)
<NightWish`> gdziezby!
<EsmD> kklimonda: to idiotyczne nie ulatwiac sobie zycia gdy sa ku temu mozliwosci
<NightWish`> kklimonda: na freenodzie ;)
<NightWish`> na ircnecie to ja siedze
<NightWish`> ale po ostatnich ddosach wlochow
<kklimonda> NightWish`: o? ja już nie dałem rady
<kklimonda> parę lat temu ze znajomymi uciekliśmy
<NightWish`> to sie przekonalam jedynie ze nie ma sensu tam zakladac kanalu
<kklimonda> bo na kanale było więcej botów niż ludzi
<kklimonda> a i tak ciągle ktoś robił takeover
<NightWish`> no znam takie sytuacje
<NightWish`> to chore
<NightWish`> zwlaszcza jak sie polska ekipa poklocila z polowa europy
<Enlik> Nie ma tam *Servow?
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie ma :)
<NightWish`> i nagle padly wszystkie wieksze kanaly polskie ;)
<EsmD> nie ma
<Enlik> ;)
<EsmD> znaczy chanserv itp. sa
<kklimonda> to bardzo dziwna sieć
<EsmD> ale nie ma rejestracji kanalow
<NightWish`> nie ma rejestracji nickow
<Enlik> „Nie ma niczego!”
<NightWish`> wiec czekam az kolega przekaze mi nicka bez `
<EsmD> to bardzo zacofana siec, nie wiem dlaczego nie przenosza sie ludzie na inne sieci chocby pirc.pl
<kklimonda> ja na ircnecie pamiętam wojny o nicka
<NightWish`> chcialam napisac pierol**ka ale znowu by mnie wykopano
<kklimonda> miałem 3 boty w 3 różnych sieciach, które miesiącami czekały, aż się nick zwolni ;)
 * Enlik wlazl dzisiaj, bo potrzebowal pewnego kanalu
<NightWish`> kklimonda: teraz to sie zrobilo chore, ddosuja i hakuja sobie serwery nawzajem
<Enlik> kklimonda: haha
<NightWish`> zdjecia prywatne, adresy, nry telefonow wyciekaja
<EsmD> NightWish`: znasz Ny?
<NightWish`> znam..
<NightWish`> Nycke
<EsmD> podobno kazdego shella ktorego miala ddosowali
<NightWish`> przeciez nawet na yt jest film o niej
<NightWish`> EsmD: oczywiscie
<NightWish`> a ze ona znala wlochow
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ech, ja już od dawna nie mam kontaktu z tą siecią żadnego.
<EsmD> bo ze swoimi boyami takeoverowala kanaly
<NightWish`> to jak weszli na polskie kanaly
<NightWish`> to bylo po sprawie
<NightWish`> i bylo miesieczne zamieszanie
<winter> kto
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ba, nie miałem tam nigdy w sumie znajomych (poza jednym kanałem który zmigrowaliśmy na inną sieć)
<NightWish`> EsmD: i do tej pory ddosuja serwery z reszta
<NightWish`> cyckownie teraz ddosowali z tego co wiem
<kklimonda> więc nawet nie tęsknię za ircnetem - ale fakt, kawał historii jednak
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ja mam paru, lepszych i gorszych
<NightWish`> ;)
<bikstopa> ku..a nie moge zrobic bootowalnego pendrive :/
<EsmD> NightWish`: podobno w agh jest najszybszy superkomputer swiata... albo w polsce/europie ;P
<NightWish`> EsmD: so what?
<NightWish`> ja na czas ddosow poprosilam o sehlla na demotach ;D
<EsmD> so troche by sie nameczyli
<NightWish`> shella*
<NightWish`> pewnie tak EsmD :)
<kklimonda> ale co - superkomputer superkomputerem a sieć to inna sprawa.
<bikstopa> kklimonda: cyfronet + jego wspolpraca z polpakiem
<bikstopa> kklimonda: imho net tez zajebisty :D
<winter> ^^
<NightWish`> miau?
<winter> meow
<winter> do dupy ten film
<winter> szkoda czasu
 * winter usunął
<NightWish`> sniegowaty :)
<NightWish`> argh...
<tyczek> Hajlajtnij mnie ktoś.
<winter> tyczek:
<tyczek> Ok. Thx.
<winter> co ustawiłeś
<Tyczek> Irssi skonfigurowałem w końcu. :p
<winter> ja mam domyślny config
<winter> i dobrze mi z tym, nie potrzebuję innych kolorków
<winter> idę zajarać
 * NightWish` juz pali
<winter> ja wolę wyjść na zewnątrz
 * NightWish` pozdrawia moj wezel chlonny, a ten na mysl o wyjsciu na dwor znowu sie powieksza
<winter> re
<winter> czas na kawkę
 * NightWish` ma zakaz jedzenia od godziny 7 rano ;<
<winter> sama sobie ten zakaz narzuciłaś?
<NightWish`> njet
<NightWish`> badanie usg narzucilo
<NightWish`> ja i tak schudlam z 5-6 kg ;/
<winter> to ile ważysz
<NightWish`> kocham to pytanie ;d
<NightWish`> winter: jakiego masz dlugiego?
<winter> ja w tym roku przytyłem sporo
<winter> NightWish`: a co to ma do rzeczy
<NightWish`> jak kazda kobieta nie lubie takich pytan ;)
<winter> stereotyp
<winter> nie chcesz, nie odpowiadaj
<winter> bs
<EsmD> http://www.joemonster.org/art/15756/Nieudana_proba_zostania_milionerem  :D
<NightWish`> suche ;p
 * NightWish` ziewa z roztargnieniem
<winter> ^^
<NightWish`> chwila, kto sie mnie pytal o ddosy na nycke?
 * winter zief
 * PushUpek ziew
<winter> PushUpek: co tam
<winter> br0
<PushUpek> a nic, poprawki w projekcie robię
<PushUpek> bo trzeba go zdać i kasę zgarnąć ;]
<winter> ja oglądam "13"
<PushUpek> hmm
<winter> chory film
<PushUpek> 13 piętro?:>
<winter> nie
<winter> "13"
<PushUpek> hmmm
<winter> trzynaście
<PushUpek> nie kojarzę
<winter> z tego roku
<winter> chory film
<PushUpek> czyżby amerykański horror?
<winter> nie horror, ale amerykański
<winter> o klubie ludzi grających w rosyjską ruletkę
<PushUpek> ach słyszałem o nim ;]
<PushUpek> "Łowca jeleni" i tak nie do przebicia
<PushUpek> ;]
<winter> http://images.4chan.org/wg/src/1291776766096.jpg
<winter> DaZ: :-D
<Skrzyp> No i tu, jeszcze śpią...
<Wizard> cześć
<Skrzyp> Gutenmorgen
<Wizard> winter: dobre
<Wizard> Skrzyp: ja jestem pracowity inaczej
 * Skrzyp też
<Wizard> przychodzę przed wszystkimi, opierdalam się dopóki nie przyjdą, wychodzę przed wszystkimi
 * Skrzyp olał wos na pierwszej lekcji
<Skrzyp> Ale muszę przyhamować, bo się za duże wyrwy w dzienniku robią
<Wizard> łe, w szkole to tam luz
<Wizard> se można nie przyjść
<Wizard> w 5 klasie miałem wos, byłem parę razy tylko
<Wizard> jakoś zawzse było coś do zrobienia w tym czasie
<Wizard> :P
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> Budzimy ludzi po kolei...
<Wizard> kurde znów się uwaliłem pastą i skapnąłem dopiero w pracy
<Skrzyp> I pół wsi widziało
<Wizard> nie no, jeszcze nikt nie widział
<Wizard> przecież w kurtce zębów nie myłem
<Wizard> u was w mieście to dziwne zwyczaje ;)
<Skrzyp> Nie nie
<Skrzyp> Mówię, że widzieli jak się uwaliłeś
<Skrzyp> A ja w Krakowie mieszkam
<Wizard> no tak, bo mamy jedną umywalkę na dworze na całe osiedle
<Wizard> walnąłbym bąka, ale jak znam życie, to zaraz po tym ktoś do pokoju wejdzie
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> Idzie się do kibla i smrodzi
<Skrzyp> Albo do radiatora nawal
<Skrzyp> Dobra, już nic nie mówię
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> cały dylemat polega na tym, że nie chce mi się wstawać
<Wizard> oo, przy okazji włączę wodę na herbatę
<Skrzyp> No, dont repeat yourself, żeby nie wstawać dwa razy
<crusty> wstawaj
<Wizard> zrezygnowałem
<Wizard> i tak nie mam kubka
<Wizard> a nie chce mi się iść po niego na dół
<Skrzyp> Lol
<crusty> :D
<Skrzyp> Kurde, mi radiobudzik burczy jak puszczam komórka net po edge
<Skrzyp> Ludzie się zbiegają
<Wizard> no co się śmiejecie? praca w biurze zobowiązuje!
<Skrzyp> W jakim biurze?
<Wizard> no zwykłym, klepaczem kodu jestem
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> W jakich jęzorach?
<Wizard> chwilowo w żabie
<Wizard> co będzie potem to nie wiem
<Wizard> może dalej żaba, może cpp
<crusty> cpp dobre
<crusty> i duzo mozna zarobic
<Skrzyp> Ty, właśnie, ile taki zarabia? Bo zawsze chciałem zostać programista
<Wizard> zależy gdzie
<Wizard> w Krakowie jest dobrze
<crusty> Skrzyp: znam kolesia, ktory ~10 tysi za miesiac
<crusty> PHP
<crusty> :P
<Skrzyp> Może już usuną cpp jak ja zacznę... Nie lubię tego shitu
<Wizard> fortran i cobol dobrze się mają, to i cpp pożyje
<crusty> ja tylko dorywczo kodze
<crusty> :/
<Skrzyp> ;>
<crusty> teraz zabieram sie za PHP sam
<crusty> :P
<Skrzyp> Wizard: a co to za firma co ci zlecenia daje
<crusty> redtube kreci teraz filmiki o hakerach
<crusty> :>
<Skrzyp> Podobno najlepsi
<Skrzyp> A najgorsi biznesmeni
<crusty> hehe
<Wizard> Skrzyp: Cybercom
<Skrzyp> ?
<Skrzyp> Nie znam
<Skrzyp> Jakieś podwórko pewnie
<crusty> ja Mobitex
<crusty> ale tak od czasu do czasu
<crusty> :)
<crusty> nieraz ktos napisze
<Skrzyp> Kurde, ja tam żadnego języka nie mogę się na max nauczyć, cpp jest ch...owe, a do ruby nie ma polskich książek
<Wizard> Skrzyp: niekoniecznie podwórko ;)
<Wizard> ale polskie oddziały nie są duże
<DaZ> o moj boze
<DaZ> nie ma polskich ksiazek!
<Skrzyp> A przynajmniej jest ich bardzo niewiele
<crusty> :D
<DaZ> o mój boże, jest ich niewiele!
<DaZ> to wciąż takie straszne
<Skrzyp> No nie wiem, ja tam zbytniego dostępu nie mam...
<crusty> mi sie udalo zachowac pare
<DaZ> ale nie bój sie, ja umiem troche mandaryński, to cie podszkole i wspólnie ogarniemy ze dwie niepolskie >:
<crusty> Skrzyp: idz do ksiegarni
<crusty> :(
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> W empikach nie ma  :s
<crusty> :/
<Skrzyp> Nie no, gdzie jest dobra księgarnia tego typu w krakowie?
<crusty> nie wiem
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Skrzyp: wiem, gdzie jest dobra księgarnia tego typu w Łodzi
<Skrzyp> A to ja nie tam
<crusty> trudno
<crusty> :>
<crusty> ma ktos dobrego torrenta do "The Wall"?
<Skrzyp> `g księgarnia techniczna kraków
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Księgarnia Techniczna w Krakowie Sp.j.: <http://www.techniczna.com.pl/>
<Tyczek> DaZ: Naucz mnie mandaryńskiego. :P
<Skrzyp> Lol
<Skrzyp> Mi na telefonie nie wyświetli :-[
<DaZ> Tyczek: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/Speak%20Mandarin%20in%20Five%20Hundred%20Words.pdf
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3yroflg> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<DaZ> baw sie [;
<Skrzyp> ;>
<DaZ> ty nie próbujesz czytać niepolskich książek o ruby to jesteś mniej potrzebujący
<Tyczek> Hyh. :P
<Skrzyp> Bo takich też za bardzo nie mogę dostać
<Dreadlish> Hello world!
<lotharek> cześć
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> jak zawsze ktos siedzi ;p
<crusty> no a jak
<crusty> ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> jedyny kanal ktory (chyba) narazie spotkalem na ktorym (chyba) o kazdej porze jest ktos
<Wizard> nieprawda
<Wizard> tu są takie pustki, że bania mała
<Dreadlish> kiedy?
<Dreadlish> chyba o 4 nad ranem
<Wizard> no np teraz
<Wizard> 4 osoby
<Dreadlish> no nie ma dużo ludzi
<Dreadlish> ale jest KTOŚ
<Skrzyp> Hej Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> elo Skrzyp
<crusty> Wizard: a takie pytanie: FreeBSD ma flasha? i jaka powloke w terminalu ma?
<crusty> ;)
<DaZ> jak tam sobie uważasz.
<DaZ> dosa w terminalu ma
<DaZ> >:
<Dreadlish> crusty - Freebsd ma flasha, powłoke ma taką jaką mu dasz
<Wizard> crusty: flasha da się zrobić w emul-linux, natywnego nie ma
<Skrzyp> crusty: sh ;>
<Wizard> domyślnie chyba jest csh dla użytkowników
<Dreadlish> tcsh*
<DaZ> a to emul-linux działa czy działa?
<Wizard> działa
<Dreadlish> działa
<crusty> hmm
<Wizard> Dreadlish: no i?
<Wizard> tcsh, csh - jeden pies
<Dreadlish> no i nic
<Dreadlish> no właśnie ;p
<crusty> czyli kombinowanie nawet z flash
<crusty> :D
<Wizard> składnię ma tę samą ;P
<Dreadlish> tylko sie czepiam czasem pierdół
<Wizard> crusty: po co ci flash?
<DaZ> żeby klikać w reklamy
<crusty> Wizard: czesto uzywam
<crusty> DaZ: taa....
<Dreadlish> w flashówki gra xDDDD
<Skrzyp> :p
<Wizard> aha, no to se zrobisz linux-firefox albo będziesz się musiał odzwyczaić
<Wizard> ja wolę we flaszki
<crusty> :P
<crusty> Dreadlish: taa.... w zume
<crusty> ;D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> :D
<Dreadlish> to teraz na basha tak :D
<Skrzyp> Albo na tego... No... roflcoptera
<Dreadlish> noo ;p
<crusty> :D
<Skrzyp> A ja sobie w szkole na komórce przeczytam pigułkę - osnews, osbłog, jl, bash, idg, kretyn - wszystko na rss
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> a ja bede musiał się w piątek przejść do najbliższego komputerowego
<Skrzyp> Znacie jeszcze jakieś takie serwisy o computerach i ołpensałrus
<Dreadlish> zakupić 1gb ddr po okazyjnej cenie 40zł
<Dreadlish> niebezpiecznik.pl
<Skrzyp> SKąpótronik?
<Skrzyp> Też mam
<crusty> niebezpiecznika nawet ja czytam
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> czego opera nie synchronizuje rssów =.=
<Skrzyp> Ale na rss mam tylko kawałek i muszę wychodzić z aplikacji jak się browser włącza
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> Jak to nie?
<Skrzyp> Może że Snaptu sobie do opery mini przeniose
<Dreadlish> stary wieszający się symbian ftw :D
<Skrzyp> O, #wikileaks ma 305 userów
<Dreadlish> O!
<Dreadlish> 302
<Dreadlish> window 3
<Skrzyp> W radiu mówią że hakujom
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> co hakujom
<Dreadlish> chyba mojej babci firanki
<Skrzyp> Mastercarda, paypala itd
<Dreadlish> ipko sie nie czepią :<
<Dreadlish> ty czekaj
<Dreadlish> bo mam nawet radio
<Dreadlish> troche przykurzone
<Dreadlish> to gdzie to tak gadajo?
<Skrzyp> W radiu zet
<Dreadlish> 107,7 ok
<Skrzyp> Znajdź sobie częstotliwość
<crusty> na niebezpieczniku jest, ze hakujom
<Skrzyp> Ała! Dupa mi do łóżka przywarła
<Skrzyp> I do szkoły wyjść nie mogę
<crusty> :D
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> Patrz na wikiliks teraz ;>
<Skrzyp> Jakie tematy mają
<PoKrAk> joł
<PoKrAk> #@^%$%#$^&#%^%%$ windows 2003 server
<Skrzyp> Hej pokrako
<Dreadlish> ?
<PoKrAk> zeby remote desktop sie wieszał
<PoKrAk> qna godzine straciłem zeby podłączyc sie do domeny
<PoKrAk> i oczywiscie jak powiedziałem userom ze dzis aktualizacji nie bedzie to badziewie jakby nigdy nic zaczeło działać
<Skrzyp> Wczas
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> moral - openbsd - witamy po radosnej stronie zycia xD
<PoKrAk> normalnie tylko wyc
<PoKrAk> qna tak to jest jak lajkoniki qna w morde jeza negocjuja umowy serwisowe
<Skrzyp> Albo Ubuntu server
<PoKrAk> to dostaja wielkie nic i sie z tym mecz
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: heh jakby odemnie to zalezała
<PoKrAk> ale jak masz ERP`a to nie wybierasz
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp - heh
<PoKrAk> qna rreset klastra trwa ponad połgodziny heh
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> to tak samo jak u mnie w szkole
<Dreadlish> najpierw facet od infy MÓGŁ na freebsd, ale nie chciał, bo "nie lubi za dużo czytać"
<Dreadlish> a teraz przeklina to gówno jakim jest ws2003
<PoKrAk> a umowa serwisowa tragedia nie wgrywaja poprawek ni mowiac o tym ze jak cos sie je$#@e to zwalaja na system który nie jest w umowie serwisowej
<PoKrAk> :/
<Skrzyp> A na stacjach uczniówe też by mieli freebsd ;>
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> tzn. mnie to by waliło ogólnie bo ja i tak biore swojego
<Dreadlish> mi tylko trzeba żeby net był
<PoKrAk> no nic w ramach odstresowania  -> star trek nemessis trza odpalic
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja ide cos zjesc
<Dreadlish> i moze wypic
<PoKrAk> aa i trza zobaczyc co w nattym przez noc popsuli wgrywajac poprawki
<Skrzyp> lepiej telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> Kur... Chrzanie szkołę
<Skrzyp> Wybieram się jak sójka za morze
<nemek> Skrzyp, zostań ninja :)
<Wizard> nemek: tam było olej STUDIA
<Skrzyp> ;>
<nemek> wiem, ale to nie chodzi o szczególy tylko o idee :)
<Wizard> żeby dostać się na studia to trzeba najepierw maturę zdać
<Skrzyp> Ale ja chce na agh!
<Wizard> i będziesz mieszkał z mamą :D
<Skrzyp> Nie, przeprowadzam się do starego w liceum
<Dreadlish> xDDD
<Dreadlish> rozwód separacja, czy jaki kij?
<PoKrAk> sniadanie
<Skrzyp> Nie, starzy się rozwiedli jak miałem 4 lata
<Dreadlish> acha
<Skrzyp> I teraz mieszkam z mamą, jej pacanem i jego synem
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> czyli nieciekawie
<Skrzyp> I mój stary chatę robi za miastem i się wznosze
<Dreadlish> moja matka uznała że jest za stara na rozwód, za młoda żeby umrzeć, taki wiek do dupy
<Skrzyp> :s
<Dreadlish> a i tak stary zajebisty jest xd
<PoKrAk> oki resecik po upgrejcie
<Dreadlish> elo bikstopa
<Skrzyp> Hej wielka stopo
<Dreadlish> chyba ludzie powstawali
<Skrzyp> Ej! To ja tu mam kvirca!
<Dreadlish> 9:30 budzi xD
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp - rly?
<Dreadlish> a na czym siedzisz?
<Skrzyp> Mnie nie
 * Skrzyp od 7.45 leży w pozycji bocznej nieustalonej z komórka w łapie
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> co ty tu komputera nie masz?
<Skrzyp> I jmirc-m że śniegiem w tle
<Skrzyp> Mam ale mi stara zabrała
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Skrzyp> Taka technofobka
<Dreadlish> dlaczego ci zabrała?
<Skrzyp> I tak będzie siara, bo to mój stary mi go kupił i jest zapisany na niego, więc nie ma prawa mi zabrać
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> a ja mam wyjebane
<Skrzyp> Za bliżej nieokreślone niewiadomoco
<Dreadlish> mam 5 kompów i wszystkie sam kupiłem
<Dreadlish> więc może iść sie wysrać
<Dreadlish> a jak mi zabierze to ją zaskarże
<Skrzyp> Jak ci pieprzy 2h to się trudno połapać
<Dreadlish> o przywłaszczenie majątku
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> Pr0
<Skrzyp> To wpadnij do mnie
<Dreadlish> miasto jakie?
<PoKrAk> re
<Dreadlish> pokrak - i jak apdejcik? XD
<Skrzyp> Crackoff
<PoKrAk> ie jest zle tylko z gdm`a zalogowac sie nie idzie
<PoKrAk> :)
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> ile to było ode mnie do krakowa
<Skrzyp> Zmien na login+startx
<Dreadlish> jakieś 300kmsów?
<Skrzyp> ILE?!
<PoKrAk> Skrzyp: nie boj nie boj dałem rade
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - ile jest od ciebie do ruskich?
<Skrzyp> W chuj daleko
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> to jest to 300kmsów
<Skrzyp> I nie mam zamiaru jechać do sowietow
<DaZ> ruscy są wszędzie
<DaZ> ale sowieci mają zamiar jechać do nas
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> A niemcy z drugiej strony
<Skrzyp> Znowu się zacznie
<PoKrAk> jak w 39
<Dreadlish> zumi mówi 257 km
<Skrzyp> Czyli informatycy do maszyn i atakujemy narod.ru
<Dreadlish> tzn. to na ukraine
<Dreadlish> a nie do sowietów xD
<Skrzyp> Tylko teraz będzie  gorzej
<Skrzyp> Ta teoria nie nadaje się do wpisania na telefonie z t9
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> Nie zna takich słów ;>
<Dreadlish> Szacowany czas przejazdu: 5h, z moim starym do krk? 3h40min
<DaZ> niemcy już nas mają [;
<DaZ> sowieci zresztą też
<DaZ> nasz prezydent, wasz premier, itd.
<Skrzyp> Herr Tusek
<Dreadlish> ooo znalazłem czym moge sie pochwalić
<Dreadlish> że mam chyba najbardziej wysunięte na wschód miasto powiatowe xD
<Skrzyp> Tylko PiS jest jedyny polski
<DaZ> bóg wie co jaki jest
<DaZ> ale partii to my mamy około setki, więc jest jeszcze conajmniej 98 [;
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish to będę mógł od ciebie liczyć rozciągłośc polski :-D
<Wizard> popełniacie wykroczenie, albo nawet przestępstwo ;P
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - do ukraincow
<Dreadlish> a nie do sowietów xD
<Skrzyp> Dobra, a zagłosujesz na ruch poparcia palikota albo na pjn? ;>
<Dreadlish> nie wiem :<
<Dreadlish> ale chyba tak
<DaZ> 96
<Dreadlish> zwolennicy są
<Wizard> najlepiej na NOP!
<Skrzyp> Na UPR!
<Dreadlish> "Do przejścia dochodzi polska droga wojewódzka nr 866, która zostanie poszerzona i wyremontowana w celu zapewnienia łatwiejszego dojazdu." - NO WAI
<Skrzyp> Na partie poparcia Wolnego Oprogramowania ! ;>
<Dreadlish> dobra zakladamy partie
<Skrzyp> O ja...
<Dreadlish> tej drogi za cholere nie zrobią xDDDD
<Dreadlish> bo to jest IMPOSSIBLE
<Skrzyp> Nie, będziemy 101
<Wizard> NOP prowadzi także kampanię "Zakaz pedałowania", sprzeciwiającą się legalizacji homoseksualnych związków partnerskich w Polsce i postulującą uznanie tej orientacji za chorobę
<Wizard> ej, fajna partia :D
<Dreadlish> xDD
<Dreadlish> nom
<Skrzyp> ;)
<DaZ> Wizard: pierdoły
<Wizard> no nie mogą powiedzieć przecież, żę będą gnębić czarnych i ciapatów
<Wizard> bo to już jest niezgodne z prawem
<Wizard> ale pedałów - jak najbardziej
<Skrzyp> Noo
<Dreadlish> eee
<Dreadlish> zrobcie mi 2zl za 1zl
<Skrzyp>  Dreadlish u mnie w podstawówce był taki
<Skrzyp> Automat
<Skrzyp> Wrzucało się 5 i wychodziło 2x5
<Dreadlish> pod sklepem u mnie jest taki automat
<Dreadlish> ze jak rąbłeś z odpowiednią siłą
<Dreadlish> to wylatywało pepsi
<Dreadlish> i 10zł
<Skrzyp> Kiedyś tak zarobkowałem dopóki się nie skapli
<Skrzyp> Ta... W banknotach od razu
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> w 2zl
<Skrzyp> :s
<Dreadlish> jak za mocno pieprzles
<Dreadlish> to sie wylaczyl
<Dreadlish> a jak za lekko
<Dreadlish> to sie nic nie stalo
<Skrzyp> To wydawało napis kernel panic
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Wizard> a potem Dreadlish wyleciał z budy i teraz robi tak samo, tylko zamiast automat to wali w przechodniów
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Wizard> a to telefon wypadnie, a to portfel
<Dreadlish> nawet dobre
<Skrzyp> Huh
<Skrzyp> Macie fuckbooka?
<Dreadlish> JEZ
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Skrzyp> To wyslij zaproszenie
<Dreadlish> GDZIE MOJA KULWAJTURA
<Skrzyp> Do "Jakub Skrzypnik"
<Skrzyp> W DU...IE
<Dreadlish> tak najpierw
<Dreadlish> na ile lat wyglądam? XD
<Skrzyp> Ee... Na naście
<Dreadlish> tzn? xD
<Dreadlish> skrzypnik czy skrzypniak xd
<Skrzyp> Na 14-19
<Skrzyp> Skrzypnik
<Skrzyp> Ten z mordą w okularach z generatora awatarow
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> juz chcialem pisac "jak trudno na tym fejzbuku kogos znalesc"
<Skrzyp> :s
 * Tyczek foobar2000 (v1.1.1): AFX [1995 Analogue Bubblebath 5 #01] [Untitled] [00:50/09:19] 847kbps 56.44MB FLAC
<Dreadlish> tylko sie nie przestrasz jak zobaczysz zmula xD
<Skrzyp> Openbooka używam do szukania
<Dreadlish> nie no kurwa trza wsadzić inną fote
<Dreadlish> ale to później
<Dreadlish> bo ta jest nieaktualna
<Dreadlish> jak zawsze ryj krzywy jak kwadrat
 * Skrzyp wychodzi poszukać facecooka w komie i poczytać "Dziennik RSSowy"
<Dreadlish> oł
<Dreadlish> akzeptłeź
<Skrzyp> Wróciłem
<Skrzyp> Jaka morda... ;>
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> o_O
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> lekko podpity bylem mozna powiedziec xD
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<Dreadlish> shpaq - elo
<shpaq> "D
<shpaq> ;)
<Skrzyp> Ludzie się zbierają
<Skrzyp> Zaraz będzie normalny tryb neohelpcenter
<Dreadlish> no ;p
<Dreadlish> O CHUJ
<Dreadlish> MAM 4 KARTY sieciowe?
<Skrzyp> Wirtual?
<Dreadlish> nie
<PoKrAk> no i??
<Skrzyp> Loopback
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> 8139
<Dreadlish> x3
<Dreadlish> i via rhine
<Skrzyp> Jakieś rozmnożenie
<Dreadlish> aaa juz wiem skad
<Dreadlish> bo robilem porzadek
<EsmD> mi sie komp zepsul, ustawilem w biosie shared memory na disabled i ze zintegrowanej karty graficzej jakies kolorki wyskakuja -.-
<Dreadlish> i do tego kompa wlozylem wszystkie sieciowki jakie mialem xD
<Skrzyp> :s
<Skrzyp> Widać
<EsmD> siedze na laptopie teraz
<Skrzyp> To podłącz net do każdej i skompiluj w jedną kartę po stronie systemu ;>
<PoKrAk> a ja wole na krzesle
<Dreadlish> ja tez
<Dreadlish> mam takie wygodne
<Dreadlish> jak nigdy
<Dreadlish> no to teraz moge wreszcie wlozyc drugi dysk
<Dreadlish> i zrobic freebsd xDDD
<Skrzyp> Nie polecam
<Dreadlish> why?
<Skrzyp> Miałem płytkę, na której było fbsd+x+gnom i za nic nie chciało mi się samo ustawić
<Skrzyp> Na desktopa nie
<Wizard> Skrzyp: boś lamer
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> Lepszy debian albo Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> nie zrobiles RTFM!
<Wizard> jak się przeczyta handbook, to się wie, że we freebsd nic się samo nie dzieje
<Skrzyp> ?
<Wizard> w ogóle, oczekiwanie od uniksowego systemu samorobienia jest dziecinne
<Dreadlish> mi sie udalo raz postawic do konca fbsd na desktopie
<Dreadlish> potem mi lap siadl
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Skrzyp> Właśnie
<Dreadlish> ale siadl z tego ze kondensatory mu wylecialy w kosmos
<Skrzyp> Jak powiedział mój kolega w szkole "njeta ligaaaa..."
<Dreadlish> xD
<Skrzyp> To było w kontekście jak mu taki mały przywalił a kolega się pyta czemu mu nie odda
<Skrzyp> Hej ntat
<Skrzyp> Ludy idą
<Dreadlish> elo ntat
<Dreadlish> loool? skąd u mnie się wzięła fedora 13 =.=?
<ntat> Skrzyp, Dreadlish cześć
<Szatan> Dreadlish: z /dev/null
<Dreadlish> no pewnie tak
<Dreadlish> bo nie chce jej czytac
<Skrzyp> 14 się teraz używa
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> gdzies mi plyty poucielaky
<Skrzyp> Gon je!
<Dreadlish> i znalazlem 3 czyste
<Dreadlish> odziwo
 * Skrzyp ma deficyt na czyste
<Skrzyp> [Stirlitz VERSION reply] mIRC 5.91 (16 bit) for Microsoft © Windows For WorkGroups 3.11®
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Dreadlish> looooolz
<Wizard> :)
<EsmD> nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Wizard> widzę, że nie tylko ja wpadłem na ten pomysł
<EsmD> odejdz zmircem!
<Dreadlish> moge zadac noobskie pytanie? xD
<Skrzyp> Dajesz
<Wizard> eh, intelekt na poziomie marchwi
<EsmD> nie pytaj sie czy mozesz zapytac
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> ot bylo retoryczne
<Skrzyp> Dont ask to ask, just ask
<Dreadlish> jak zbutować pendriva tam gdzie nie idzie zbutować go z biosa?
<Wizard> nie wiem, next
<Skrzyp> Ja wiem
<Wizard> możesz se grub unified pizda płytę ściągnąć
<Dreadlish> i nagrać ...
<Skrzyp> Musisz zainstalować w MBR bootloader PLoP
<Dreadlish> 'nie no płyte z grubem mam xD
<Skrzyp> On bezpośrednio da w usb
<Skrzyp> Ja pier... Płytka z grubem
<Dreadlish> tzn. mam płyte z archem
<Dreadlish> a arch ma gruba
<Dreadlish> akuratnie
<Dreadlish> przy bootowaniu z płyty
<Dreadlish> nie isolinux xD
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Arcz ma też isola
<Dreadlish> NIE
<Skrzyp> Ten 2010.5
<Dreadlish> a ja mam 2008.6 ...
<Skrzyp> A to ja nano
<Szatan> eh, ludzie
<Skrzyp> Ave Szatan
<Skrzyp> :-D
<Skrzyp> Masz pozdrowienia od funfla Jakuba Szafranskiego ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> "GNU GRUB version 0.97" welcome xD
<Skrzyp> On wie o kim mowa ;>
<Skrzyp> O ja
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Skrzyp> Nie przesadzaj
<Skrzyp> Z palca?
<Dreadlish> właśnie sie dowiedziałem że moja płyta główna wspiera bootowanie z pendriva
<Dreadlish> ale nie z każdego
<Skrzyp> To jedziemy
<Skrzyp> root (hd1,0)
<Dreadlish> to to ja wiem =.=
<Dreadlish> tylko ze mi juz nie trza xd
<Skrzyp> kernel /gdzieś/tam
<Dreadlish> poza tym i tak mi drugiego dysku nie widzi
<Skrzyp> Aaa... Lol
<Dreadlish> tylko pendriva
<Dreadlish> bo ten dysk jest smieszny
<Dreadlish> ze na ext* dziala
<Dreadlish> a jak jest na fat/ntfs to go nie widzi xD
<Skrzyp> Może ma źle zworki ustawione
<Dreadlish> cable select =.=
<Dreadlish> japierdole ....
<Dreadlish> ja myśle czego mi nie chce bootować
<Dreadlish> jak ja mu próbuje wsadzać amd64
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Skrzyp> :s
<Dreadlish> jebać to
<Dreadlish> debian power
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> Debian rox i żaden tego nie zmieni
<Dreadlish> ta
<Skrzyp> Choćby nie wiem jak mówił że to muzeum
<Dreadlish> chociaż czasem go nienawidze za paczki -dev
<Dreadlish> ale niech żyje
<Skrzyp> I Ubuntu też nawet rox od 10.04
<Dreadlish> mi nie chcieli wysłać 10.04 T.T
<Skrzyp> To se zassij
<Dreadlish> w nocy se zasse
<Dreadlish> bo narazie to sie wow ssie
<Skrzyp> Bo im się skończyły płyty podobno
<Wizard> jasne :)
<Dreadlish> juz to widze
<Dreadlish> przez kilka lat mi wysylali
<Dreadlish> po 1 sztuce
<Dreadlish> co wydanie
<Dreadlish> a teraz im sie plyty skonczyly
<Skrzyp> Prenumeratę? ;>
<Dreadlish> nie
<Skrzyp> A ile kosztuje wysyłka?
<Dreadlish> 0,0
<Dreadlish> zł
<Skrzyp> CO?!
<Dreadlish> 0zł
<Skrzyp> To mogłem mieć ładną płytkę w pudełku a ja nagrywałem na jakichś z tesco
<Dreadlish> nic nie plącisz
<Skrzyp> A ty nie w szkole też btw?
<Dreadlish> chory
<Skrzyp> O, split jest podobno
<Dreadlish> nie widze
<Dreadlish> lenny squeeze czy sid? xD
<Dreadlish> lennyego nie wezme
<Dreadlish> bo juz bedzie old-stable
<Skrzyp> Wszyscy spadają na wielu kanałach
<Dreadlish> squeeze zamrozili
<Skrzyp> Skwiza
<Dreadlish> no to sid
<Skrzyp> Albo tego nowego
<Skrzyp> Jakoś inaczej się nazywa
<Dreadlish> ma ktos router pentagrama?
<Skrzyp> Sądzę że wątpię
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> bo mi trza wiedziec jakie on to wifi na minipci ma w srodku
<Dreadlish> bo dostalem za free ponoc zjebany
<Dreadlish> ale jakos naprawilem xD
<Dreadlish> i ktos upchnal wifi
<Dreadlish> za 40zł xD
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> a mi kurwa trza router z wifi
<Dreadlish> bo ten szajsbox mnie dobije
<Wizard> ja zakupiłem kiedyś wrt któreś
<Dreadlish> 54g
<Wizard> bardzo fajnie się sprawuje, wiesza się raz na tydzień mniej więcej
<Wizard> :P
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja mam tak
<Dreadlish> szajsboxa
<Dreadlish> edimaxa br-6104k
<Dreadlish> i tego pentagrama
<Dreadlish> cerberusa adsl wifi lite
<Dreadlish> czy jakos tak
<Wizard> Dreadlish: jednym słowem - chłamowe łącze i gówniany sprzęt ;)
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> co poradzisz
<Dreadlish> takie miasto powiatowe ze nawet lacza 10mb/s nie potrafia doprowadzic
<Szatan> Dreadlish: zrob wjazd do urzedasow
<Skrzyp> Ruscy ci podepną zloty interneto
<Dreadlish> ukraincy
<Dreadlish> jak cos
<Dreadlish> bo do ruskich to cala polska
<Wizard> Dreadlish: a co to za miasto?
<Wizard> Ustrzyki? :)
<Dreadlish> Lubaczów
<Dreadlish> 50km dalej
<Dreadlish> albo wiecej
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Wizard> ale też Podkarpackie?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Skrzyp> Ukraincy to mają w kraju najmocniejsze tylko zx spectrumy
<Wizard> mhm
<Dreadlish> wystarczyloby tylko zlamac wep na urzedzie miasta
<Dreadlish> to by bylo 20mb/s
<Skrzyp> I jeżdżą starymi Ładami ukradnietymi ruskom co tam przyjechali na wakacje
<Dreadlish> xD
<Skrzyp> WEP to luzem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale chwile trzeba sie z lapem nastać
<Skrzyp> Jak urzędasy w pracy latają po facebookach w robocie to rakiety pędzą
<Skrzyp> Udasz, że na kogoś czekasz
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> pojde pogadam z "panem Antkiem od sieci"
<Skrzyp> Czemu?
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> Lol
<Dreadlish> co on ledwo potrafi skretke zacisnac xD
<Skrzyp> Pan Antek, przeciętny użytkownik Windows XP i PC  Tooolz Tweakera oraz avasta!
<Skrzyp> O, nowy wyciek na wl będzie
<yoshi314> tak, wyciek hasel uzytkownikow
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> To też
<Skrzyp> A przydupasy Assange'a robią burdel w sieci
<crusty> jak uruchomic screen z iso-8859-2
<crusty> ?
<Skrzyp> Trzeba zmienić locale
<yoshi314> http://dignitas.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341f704253ef0147e067d6f7970b-800wi
<Skrzyp> Albo w irssi ustawić
<crusty> niekoniecznie
<crusty> a mi o irssi nie chodzi
 * Skrzyp zakłada nowy kanał
<crusty> zauwaz, ze w screen jest takie cos, jak "ctrl+a+:"
<yoshi314> internet to powinni zaorac i od nowa
<Skrzyp> Kto się przyłączy?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> Nie!
<Dreadlish> ŁORAJ POLE SE TRAKTOREM
<Dreadlish> jak to mój kolega by zaraz powiedział
<yoshi314> k..a moje pole!
<Skrzyp> #os-pl Nieoficjalny kanał polskiej społeczności Wolnego Oprogramowania
<keNzi> próbuję zrobić paczkę z katalogu poprzez tar -cf
<keNzi> ale wywala mi taki błąd
<Skrzyp> Na przykład
<keNzi> http://wklej.org/id/434688/
<yoshi314> wyglada na bardzo nieoficjalny, pierwsze slysze
<keNzi> w środku tego katalogu jest coś takiego
<keNzi> http://wklej.org/id/434689/
<keNzi> Jak zrobić z tego paczkę? :P
<Skrzyp> Nie pisz tego wszędzie, kenzi
<keNzi> Skrzyp: Tu są inni ludzie niż tam ;-)
<keNzi> i używaj taba ;]
<yoshi314> moze i inni, ale wszedzie tak samo wredni
<Skrzyp> Na komórce?
<keNzi> binda zrób ;]
<yoshi314> Skrzyp: masz komorke bez taba?
<Skrzyp> yoshi314, nie podburzaj świata aż tak
<Skrzyp> Tak, mam komórkę bez taba
<PoKrAk> qwa mam vbox costam costam zainstalowane
<yoshi314> moja tez nie ma, ale to tylko sluzbowka
<PoKrAk> kaze załadowac moduł vboxdrv
<Skrzyp> Jest tylko opcja paste nick której mi się nie chce klikać
<PoKrAk> i gnojek pisze ze znalezc go nie moze :/
<yoshi314> PoKrAk: a skompilowales taki modul?
<PoKrAk> make jak robie
<PoKrAk> to daje brak obiektów
<yoshi314> moze ma inny plik niz Makefile?
<Dreadlish> kto to wczoraj mówił że tasksel w sidzie nie działa?
<PoKrAk> not me
<PoKrAk> nie ma
<Skrzyp> Ja mówiłem
<Skrzyp> Mi nie działał
<Dreadlish> działa
<Dreadlish> o godzinie 11:15 działał
<Skrzyp> A no to trzeba zobaczyć
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Wizard> trzeba umieć ;)
<Wizard> jest w taskselu lxde-desktop?
<Dreadlish> niet
<Skrzyp> Jak to nie?
<Skrzyp> Trzeba tylko ustawić zadanie
<spontaniczny> jak przez konsole polaczyc sie z serwerem ftp ?
<Dreadlish> ftp
<PoKrAk> za pomoca ftp
<spontaniczny> ale jak ;-)
<PoKrAk> ftp adres ip
<PoKrAk> a jak nie uzyj google
<PoKrAk> lub man ftp
<PoKrAk> qna podstawa podstawy az wstyd sie o takie rzeczy pytac
<spontaniczny> zawsze z gFTP korzystalem
 * Skrzyp już ukończył pracę nad #os-pl i zaprasza wszystkich chętnych
<frimer> a co tam byc?
 * Dreadlish wklepuje powoli slesz j o i n spacja hash o s minus p l
<Skrzyp> Nieoficjalny kanał polskiej społeczności zwolenników Wolnego Oprogramowania
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ludziow jak muchow
<Skrzyp> Ale żeście mi się zbiegli
<Wizard> jak nie ma nikogo - źle
<Wizard> jak jest dużo - źle
<Dreadlish> uu?
<Dreadlish> dlatego jest srednio
<Wizard> kurde, od razu widać, że to -pl
<Dreadlish> bo wszedzie zle
<Dreadlish> xD
<dweller> cóż, taka nasza narodowa przypadłość, dzieje się magia jak jest nas dużo na danym obszarze
<Dreadlish> heh
<syngress> zieeew :-|
<Skrzyp> Boom
<Skrzyp> Wszyscy się lanczują
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> t
<Dreadlish> ja sie lanczuje za godzine
<Skrzyp> Teraz stawiasz debianowi
<PushUpek> dobry ;]
<Dreadlish> ta xD
<syngress> enter any cd key and PLAY :-D ... bry, bry
<Skrzyp> A ja wsuwam dwujajczan chlebowy
<Skrzyp> Z dodatkiem chlorku potasu
<Dreadlish> a ja bede wsuwal ziemiaczanek dwukotleta ogórczanego
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Dreadlish> o ile babcia zgotuje kartofle
<Skrzyp> Kurde, jajko mi się rozwaliło
<Skrzyp> Ale da się zjeść
 * EsmD wsuwa szpinak
<Skrzyp> Uee...
<Dreadlish> jak to napisales
<Dreadlish> to mi irssi sie zwislo na 2sec
<Skrzyp> ;)
<PushUpek> PoKrAk, siema ;]
<Skrzyp> Fajnie, chciałem w t9 wpisać Polska a wyszło mi rosja
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ja już myszą chciałem przenosić monitor netbooka
<Dreadlish> bo tak myśle "co to mi zasłania terminal" XDDD
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> Drag'n'drop Real Edition
<Dreadlish> szkoda że czegoś takiego nie ma
<Dreadlish> jak wystraszyć moją babcie? puścić jakieś techno na cały regulator xD
<Skrzyp> Behemota lepiej
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> moja babcia na behemota nie leci
<Dreadlish> ona jest dobry mocher
<Skrzyp> Czyli ten dobry, a nie ten zły z Torunia?
<Dreadlish> ona ten dobry
<Dreadlish> co obiad gotuje ;p
<Dreadlish> źli z torunia bronią krzyża
<Dreadlish> a ona jak oni tam stali pod krzyżem mówiła
<Skrzyp> I dobrze że bronią akurat
<Dreadlish> "i gówno im to da, lepiej by puścili mode na sukces zamiast tego"
<Skrzyp> ...
<Dreadlish> no bo lecialo kiedy moda na sukces miala
<Dreadlish> a moja babcia wielka fanka
<Dreadlish> i wiesz
<Dreadlish> ale tak na prosty rozum
<Dreadlish> co im dało to stanie pod krzyże
<Dreadlish> m
<Skrzyp> Na facebooku ma fana? :-)
<Dreadlish> jak i tak go zabrali
<Dreadlish> nie ma facebooka
<Skrzyp> Podobno go odebrali
<Dreadlish> ale i tak nie stoi już
<Skrzyp> Bo Komuchowski chyba działkę przed pałacem wykupił
<Dreadlish> ryl?
<Dreadlish> komorzasty wykupił?
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Dreadlish> lol
<Skrzyp> Co on tam ogródek zrobi?
<Dreadlish> juz naprawde nie mial na co kasy wydawac
<Skrzyp> Może miał za dużo drobnych
<Skrzyp> I chciał się ich pozbyć
<Dreadlish> a potem sie zastanawiaja dlaczego mamy taką dziurę budżetową
<Skrzyp> On ma dziurę w kieszeni
<lisu> re
<Dreadlish> podziekowal
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - dysk poszedl sie pasc xd
<Skrzyp> Re
<Skrzyp> O, to miło ;>
<Skrzyp> Hej, chłopaki, looknijcie teraz na #os-pl ;>
<Skrzyp> Jest happy hour
<lisu> co jest?
<Skrzyp> Taka nowa akcja
<lisu> wośp?
<ari-tczew> taka jest akcja, żebyś dał piątaka
<lisu> cwaniak 30
<Wizard> siema
<ari-tczew> elo
<Skrzyp> Nie. Akcja na #os-pl
<PushUpek> Happy Hour, wszyscy co wejdą dostają bana?:P
<Skrzyp> Nie, wręcz przeciwnie
<Skrzyp> Wejdz to się przekonasz
<Wizard> a co to za kanał os-pl?
<Wizard> twój?
 * PushUpek ziewa
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Już działa - Dreadlish, rejestruj się
<PoKrAk> zenuła :/
<PushUpek> PoKrAk, ?
<PoKrAk> heja PushUpek mowie o akcji happy ałer
<Skrzyp> Na razie jest puste, no co
<Skrzyp> No jakoś muszę autorów znaleźć
<PoKrAk> ie chodzi o ilosc jeno o sposob
<PoKrAk> taki taki wziety zywcem z przedzkola
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> Liczy się, że będzie ktoś pisał
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<nemek> Ja myślałem że ludzi do pisania dobiera się po umiejetnościach a nie umiejętności szybkiej rejestracji...
<nemek> umiejetnościach redaktorskich*
<Skrzyp> Chciałem otworzyć interes "od razu"
<PushUpek> może chce mieć AuToRuF ;D
<PushUpek> Skrzyp, trzeba było skrobnąć kilka artykułów samemu ;)
<Skrzyp> Hff...
<PushUpek> autorzy z czasem by doszli
<nemek> albo i nie ;)
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> nemek, nie siej defektyzmu ;D
<ntat> Jaki interes zakładacie?:)
<Skrzyp> Robimy osnation.tk
<PushUpek> porno biznes ;D
<Skrzyp> #os-pl patrz
<ntat> porno biznes i artykuły piszecie?:P
<PushUpek> no coś poza obrazkami musi tam być ;P
<nemek> Artykuły o obrazkach :)
<PushUpek> :D
<ntat> To chyba raczej jakieś dźwięki niż tekst są potrzebne;D
<PushUpek> scenariusz :P
<PushUpek> os-podrywacze.pl ;D
<Skrzyp> Literatura też jest ważna ;)
<ntat> fajne ;]
<ntat> No ale to na czym chcecie zarabiać?
<ntat> Na wolnym oprogramowaniu?:)
<Skrzyp> Na niczym
<Skrzyp> Free and open
<ntat> Ahaa, to fajny biznes:)
<Skrzyp> Będzie na Creative Commons
<nemek> Porno na licencji CC :)
<Skrzyp> A na czym zarabia np. takie osnews.pl?
<Skrzyp> ;)
<ntat> Z CC to najbardziej chyba kojarzy mi się Jamendo
<ntat> Jak ktoś jest dobry to może i zarobić trochę
<Skrzyp> To możemy potem pokombinować
<PushUpek> nemek, porno na BSD ;D
<crexx> o, PushUpek
<crexx> hi ;p
<PushUpek> crexx, hi ;]
<nemek> PushUpek, :)
<Skrzyp> Swoją drogą podobno najlepszy, gdy za darmo
<PushUpek> ba ;D
 * PushUpek poszedł whisky sobie nalać
<Skrzyp> Hej
<nemek> Ho
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny: zobacz na #os-pl ;)
<spontaniczny> Wiem
<spontaniczny> bylem tam
<PushUpek> rukwa kwiatka strąciłem :/
<spontaniczny> Narazie sie zastanawiam jak z lxde openboksa wywalić
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny: wiem, ale jest nabór na autorów ;> Strona już gotowa, tyle że nie ma treści
<crexx> PushUpek: czyli co, szykuje sie dzisiaj
<crexx> czarna seria? ;p
<PushUpek> crexx, czarna seria?:>
<crexx> no, algebra, kwiatek
<PushUpek> no byle zaliczka była
<PushUpek> bo się wpienię
<crexx> jeszcze nie ma 15:00
<crexx> pomysl, co moze sie wydarzyc do wieczora? ;p
<PushUpek> byle nie czarny tydzień ;P
<crexx> ;]
<crexx> no w sumie, jak sroda gladko ci przeszla, to spoko ;p
<crexx> bo srody sa najgorsze
<PushUpek> crexx, i tak środy nie pamiętasz, więc :P
<crexx> ale nie mowimy o mnie ;p
<crexx> btw, na czym polega
<crexx> 'oficjalnosc' tego kanalu
<crexx> wzgledem wsparcia dla ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: wez mi tez nalej jednego z rudą na myszach
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> PoKrAk, Miś rox ;D
<PoKrAk> :)
<nemek> crexx, że jak ktoś ma problem to mówimy że go wspieramy :)
<PushUpek> crexx, kończy się wysłaniem go na google ;D
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: bo podstaw nie znają
<PoKrAk> :)
<crexx> a, ok
<PoKrAk> i zamiast sie go uczyc to sie wyrencza
<crexx> bo mam problem, ktory moglby rozwiazac ktos oficjalnie zwiazany z ubuntu ;p
<bikstopa> ku**a ;'x
<PoKrAk> oficjalnie cie wspieramy :)
<PushUpek> crexx, ty i ubutntu?:D
<crexx> tak, moj problem polega na tym
<crexx> ze chialbym, zeby ubuntu przestalo istniec :D
<bikstopa> zgadnijcie ile zaplacilem za paste na procka w "pro servisie komputerowym" ? ;'x
<PoKrAk> 40 pln
<PushUpek> 40zł?:>
<Dreadlish> looool
<bikstopa> 8 zl. za wycisniete 2 gramy do woreczka foliowego najtanszej silikonowki
<Dreadlish> bikstopa co to za szajska pasa?
<PushUpek> lol ;D
<PoKrAk> pewnie silikon do kafelków
<PushUpek> to za 8zł masz całą tubkę ;D
<bikstopa> ale i tak ch**j. nie ja place tylko klient ktoremu zalezalo ;d
<bikstopa> PushUpek: wiem :D
<bikstopa> ale nie ja placilem wiec wali mnie to
<bikstopa> tylko tak mowie, ot profilaktycznie ;d
<Tyczek> bikstopa: Teraz się jakieś żydy na tą pastę porobili. Kiedyś za darmo dawali nawet. ;P
<Tyczek> Przynajmniej u mnie. ;P
<PoKrAk> pamietam paste za darmo
<PoKrAk> hmm wtedy jeszcze dinozaury na swiecie były heh
<PushUpek> do zębów chyba ;D
<Dreadlish> za darmo to dają do wentyli od procków
<Dreadlish> tych firmowanych amd i intel xD
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> kurna nie moge przelaczyc w biosie opcji emulacji IDE
<bikstopa> ;'d
<Dreadlish> bik [*]
<Dreadlish> to co to za szajski bios?
<bikstopa> phoneix jakis stary
<PoKrAk> upgejtnac go :)
<Dreadlish> tak
<bikstopa> nie mam na swoim stacji dyskietek
<Dreadlish> xDDDD
<bikstopa> by zrobic dyskietke do update :D
<PoKrAk> heh mam tego badziewia troche
<bikstopa> od 8 lat nie uzylem zadnej dyskietki
<bikstopa> wiec jak skladalem kompa to nie montowalem nawet tego
<bikstopa> bo po co kurz ma zbierac ;d
<PoKrAk> hmm moze z usb by poszło
<bikstopa> nie
<bikstopa> za stary bios
<bikstopa> na kompie do updata :D
<Dreadlish> mojego pcta mam 6 lat
<Dreadlish> i ani razu nie potrzebowalem uzywac dyskietki xD
<PoKrAk> stacje fdd TRZEBA miech chociazby nieuzywaną
<bikstopa> http://walendowski.com/2008/02/06/instalacja-windows-xp-na-dyskach-sata/ - to chce zrobic
<bikstopa> ale nie mam miejsca na zadnym dysku w kompie
<PoKrAk> a ja juz kilkukrotnie uzywałem
<Dreadlish> dawaj z usb
<bikstopa> po 1gb wolnego na kazdej partycji ;d
<Dreadlish> pirata sp3
<bikstopa> mam pirata z sp3
<bikstopa> na CD
<bikstopa> nie rusza
<bikstopa> nei znajduje dysku
<Dreadlish> heh
<PoKrAk> hmm a upgdade biosu nie poszedł by z cd
<PoKrAk> albo stary dysk wziac i zrobic z niego ala dos
<PushUpek> poszedłby
<bikstopa> u mnie nie
<bikstopa> chipset nvidia = amd? ;'d
<PoKrAk> nie wiem
<Ranestwen> Pomoz ktos
<PoKrAk> upgrejtuj bios
<Ranestwen> Znalazlem program o nazwie NiceShaper, podziela on predkosc neta dynamicznie
<PoKrAk> i wtedy mozna kombinowac dalej
<Ranestwen> Jest cos takiego na xp?
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: nie mam jak
<bikstopa> nie mam ani dyskietki ani napedu dyskietek
<PoKrAk> bikstopa: pisane powyzej były sposoby
<PoKrAk> albo pozyc fdd
<PoKrAk> Ranestwen: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=podzia%C5%82+%C5%82%C4%85cza+windows+xp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2d3ptgj> (at www.google.com)
<PoKrAk> ze ludzie sa juz tak leniwi ze zwykłego zapytania w google dac nie potrafia :/
<Ranestwen> Ze ludzie sa takimi idiotami
<Ranestwen> Ze nie kumaja ze nie chodzi mi o zrobienie ego an routerze
<Ranestwen> Tylko programem.
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: do sasiada "czesc, nie masz pozyczyc dyskietki i fdd?"
<PoKrAk> Ranestwen: dokładnie
<Ranestwen> To nie forum ze walneisz link do google i z dynki ;x
<PoKrAk> poczytaj co wywaliło za odpowiedzi
<Ranestwen> bikstopa: Ty to ten bikstopa z TORGa?: P
<bikstopa> Ranestwen: nie
<PoKrAk> bikstopa: wez stary dsyk zrob system dosowy i masz mozliwosc upgrejtnac
<PoKrAk> nagraj cd bootowalne i mozesz upgrejtnac
<bikstopa> nie mam starego dysku
<bikstopa> ;'x
<PoKrAk> to wez nowy
<bikstopa> nie mam zadnego wolnego dysku, to jest najgorze
<bikstopa> xD
<lotharek> cześć
<lotharek> brr, lag 20s -_-
<Ranestwen> Jest taki program netcut, spoofuje on siec i wylacza dowolny komputer...
<Ranestwen> Dlaczego nei ma czegos co muli 2 komputerowi siec
<Ranestwen> Zamiast ja rozlaczac? x/
<syngress> bikstopa: ciąg dalszy problemów z botnięciem UBU z pendrive'a ?
<yoshi314> wat?
<bikstopa> syngress: nie. odkrylem dlaczego sie tak walilo
<bikstopa> ;d
<bikstopa> moj glupi blad ;d
<syngress> co bylo nie tak ?
<bikstopa> pendrive mp3 nie miala bootsektora :D
<bikstopa> uzylem karty SD z aparatu
<bikstopa> i zatrybilo ;d
<syngress> nastepnym razem zexploruj sobie pendriveapps.com
<yoshi314> a co za roznica jakie usb sie uzywa?
<yoshi314> tzn jakiego typu nosnika
 * yoshi314 przypomnial sobie pare mp3ek sigmatela i zakumał :|
<bikstopa> yoshi314: tez tak do wczoraj myslalem
<Ranestwen> haha, firewall na linuxie niszczy
<Ranestwen> Pokazuje mi wszystkie moje polaczenia z internetem..
<Ranestwen> I siostry
<Ranestwen> I admina..
<Ranestwen> ; d
<AaaA> brawo
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> pamiętać 1015pe + zamknięta klapa = wysypa xów
<Ranestwen> Co zrobic zeby 40 letni admin nie zamulal neta?
<Ranestwen> Zablokowac vod.onet.pl
<Ranestwen> ;x
<Dreadlish> xDDD
<Dreadlish> juz ci net nie muli? XDD
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: Pingi po 20
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: z 600
<Dreadlish> oO!
<Dreadlish> a on sie bedzie zastanawial wtf
<Dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: jebnalem nizej
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: napis jakis elo
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: Sib3rian Hakerz
<Ranestwen> Jakby sie skumal
<AaaA> a nie prosciej quos zrobic?
<Ranestwen> ze ktos tam to dodal
<Ranestwen> AaaA: nie dzial ana bridge mode
<AaaA> qos
<Dreadlish> no to zrob na jego zjebanym routerze na ktorym nie dziala
<Dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: Wal sie xD
<Dreadlish> moglbym ci dac mojego czereba
<Dreadlish> to by wszystko dzialalo
<Dreadlish> ale nie dam ci
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish:nie chce
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: Ja kiedys wbijam
<Dreadlish> za duzo custom firmware tam napierdolilem
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: tam do admina
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: a tam kurwa
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: wyscigi F1 w hd
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: a ja google odpalic nei moglem
<Dreadlish> lozl
<Dreadlish> co to on telewizora nie ma? xD
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: od tamtej chwili jak widze cos z "video" w ettercapie
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: odrazu blok na routerze
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: nie patrze nawet co to
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> czyli sie jednak ettercap do czegos przydal xD
<AaaA> a ten uzytkownik placi za internet?:P
<Dreadlish> nyet
<Dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: cicho siedz
<Dreadlish> idz do sobczaka
<Dreadlish> on ci da 10mb
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: ?
<Dreadlish> i po 3 latach bedzie sie upominal o 10zl
<Dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: lol
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: xDD
<Dreadlish> a jak kurwa xD
<AaaA> to po co go trzymać?
<Dreadlish> bo ktos musi lacze oplacac xD
<Dreadlish> a ze dla niego to drobnica
<Dreadlish> to wiesz xD
<AaaA> to ja juz nie rozumiem placi czy nie placi?:)
<Dreadlish> nie placi xD
<Dreadlish> ty nie placisz
<Ranestwen> Ale to sa no life
<Dreadlish> on za lacze placi
<Ranestwen> Wyjebalem vod
<Ranestwen> to teraz
<Ranestwen> zdjecia w hd
<Ranestwen> oglada
<Ranestwen> kurwa mac ; OO
<Dreadlish> wylacz
<Dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> chuj
<Ranestwen> calego oneta
<Ranestwen> wyjebie
<Ranestwen> i elo
<Dreadlish> przeroutuj mu tablice
<Dreadlish> na 0.0.0.0
<Ranestwen> wszystko wyjebie tylko google zostawie
<Dreadlish> XD
<Ranestwen> xDD
<Dreadlish> raz cos do rzeczy powiedziales D
<Dreadlish> xD*
<Ranestwen> nie no jak bede gral mecz w csa
<Dreadlish> ale jak google zostawisz
<Dreadlish> to wejdzie na google video
<Ranestwen> to wypierdole all lacznie z jutubem
<Dreadlish> i bedzie filmy w hd ogladal
<Ranestwen> xDD
<Dreadlish> xDDDD
<Ranestwen> to i google wyjebie
<Ranestwen> ;x
<PushUpek> co wy w ogóle robicie?
<Dreadlish> a niiiic
<Dreadlish> xd
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> moja stara jest pojebana
<Dreadlish> siedzialem caly tydzien w chacie
<Dreadlish> i w piatek kaze mi isc do szkoly =.=
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: Ja zawsze chodzilem ruchem okreznym
<Ranestwen> Tzn wchodzilem do szkol
<Ranestwen> do szkoly
<Ranestwen> zataczalem kolo
<Ranestwen> i wychodzilem
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> sorry ale ja jak wejde do szkoly
<Dreadlish> jak wozny mnie dorwie
<Dreadlish> to potem nie wypusci
<Ranestwen> xDDD
<Dreadlish> kto przyrósł w serwerowni?
<Ranestwen> Ja
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: Thu Dec  9 16:29:32 2010
<Ranestwen> UDP  192.168.1.100:1244 --> 192.168.1.1:53 |
<Ranestwen> .............foto0.m.onet.pl.....
<Ranestwen> -.-
<crusty> gdzie sa locale w OpenBSD?
<Ranestwen> Da sie na windowsie zrobic cos zeby proces hl.exe zzeral caly zasob inernetu?
<Ranestwen> Bo wtedy 2 kompa w sieci nie bedzie mogla nic robic a ja bede mial normalne pingi..
<crusty> zaraz...
<crusty> exe?
<crusty> linux?
<crusty> jaja sobie robisz
<crusty> ?
<syngress> crusty: windows
<PushUpek> my tu windowsa nie używamy ;]
<crusty> no ale tak pyta na kanale ubuntu
<crusty> :/
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: ##windows
<Kwpolska> cholera, mozna w nautilusie sortowac po rozmiarze ZAWARTOSCI katalogu, a nie po ilosci plikow?
<Ranestwen> Polowa tu na windowsie siedzi.
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: e.
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: ##windows ci powie
<crusty> bez sensu
<syngress> ziew :-/
<syngress> bawiliście się może tą małąserio netbooków VAIO ?
<syngress> to chyba seria (P) była ? :-/
<syngress> nie bawili się ? a ATARI XL mieli >???? :D
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: jestes/
<Ranestwen> Zna sie tu ktos na sql?
<AaaA> Ranestwen: a jakas konkretna implementacja?
<Dreadlish> znajac zycie to mysql
<AaaA> czy deklaracje SQL?
<Ranestwen> AaaA: chodz na pw ;d
<AaaA> nie chce mi sie nigdzie isc:)
<AaaA> musze z fabryki uciekac:D
<Ranestwen> Anonymouse.org jest rownie bezpieczne co TOR?
<Dreadlish> nie
<sudoers300> to tak jakbyś porównał bezpieczeństwo zwykłych drzwi z pancernymi :)
<crabtree> czesc, czym sie roznia sluchawki oem od zwyklych sluchawek?
<Dreadlish> oem są bez niczego
<Dreadlish> tzn. bez opakowania i reszty
<Dreadlish> bajerów
<crabtree> a jest szansa ze moga to byc podroby?
<Dreadlish> duża
<crabtree> inaczej, czy jest duza szansa na to ?
<crabtree> rozumiem
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: wejdz na pw i pomoz staremu koledze a nie tu spamujesz
<Ranestwen> A chinskie proxy sa safe?; d
<sudoers300> bardzo, jak bym miał takie proksy to kolekcjonowałbym informacje
<sudoers300> konta bankowe, rozne ciekawy rzeczy w logach
<sudoers300> z pewnoscia duzo ciekawych spraw, bo ludzie mysla ze sa anonimowi
<sudoers300> :)
<Dreadlish> ta
<Ranestwen> sudoers300: watpie zeby chinole oddawali innym panstwom swoje informacje ;x
<Dreadlish> moral - bez niczego jesteśmy najbezpieczniejsi
<sudoers300> tor jest bezpieczny jak masz cookies, flash itp wylaczone
<Ranestwen> Skoro sami rozpierdalaja serwery w USA
<Dreadlish> i najmniej bezpieczni
<sudoers300> cookies i skrypty
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ip spoofing i nie ma kija we wsi
<NightWish`> dobry
<PushUpek> zły
<Dreadlish> elo
<NightWish`> od razu zły
<Ranestwen> Zajebisty dzien
<PushUpek> NightWish`, ano zły
<PushUpek> same klęski
<NightWish`> no wiem
<NightWish`> cos o tym wiem..
<frimer> hm
<spontaniczny> Kto z was ma lxde?
 * PushUpek nie ma
 * PushUpek polazł po whisky
<Nerihsa> oho, juz za oknem puszczaja petardy
<spontaniczny> duzo lżejsze od xfce jest lxde?
<PushUpek> nie sądzę...
<spontaniczny> bo po aktualizacji włączył mi się openbox,  te menu i nie umiem tego wyłączyć.
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: Ja mialem lxde, zadna roznica
<spontaniczny> manager plików też mi nie działa.
<Ranestwen> Pomoze ktos z tor button w ff?
<spontaniczny> Ranestwen, więc xfce w cale cięższe nie jest?
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: olej to
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: one oba brzydkie sa
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: openboxa wez sobie
<spontaniczny> no co Ty. nie ogarniam tego.
<PushUpek> e17 można nie ogarniać ;)
<PushUpek> ale reszta, to powinien być pikuś :D
<DaZ> e16 było fajniejsze
<spontaniczny> ja potrzebuje czegoś idioto odpornego i  w miarę lekkiego.
<spontaniczny> to jest w ogóle dziwne środowisko
<spontaniczny> nie stalo na tm przypadkiem geubuntu?
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: ale czego tam nie rozumiesz?
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: jak to ze nie ma paska to sudo apt-get install pypanel
<Ranestwen> I juz masz lepszy niz we fluxie
<Ranestwen> Moge ci pokazac moj dawny pulpit z ubuntu ; p
<Ranestwen> tzn z openboxa
<spontaniczny> pokaż ;-D
<Ranestwen> Okej, moment ;p
<spontaniczny> Mi sie te menu wlaczylo i ja juz  w katalogi  wejsc nie umiem
<Ranestwen> Jakie menu?
<Ranestwen> ;x
<spontaniczny> jak prawym klikniesz na pulpicie rozwija ci  sie menu
<spontaniczny> i to chcialem wyłączyć.
<dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> Ranestwen
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: idiota..
<Dreadlish> co idiota?
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: myslales ze na irc freenode wejdziesz z tora?
<Dreadlish> zrobil przez tora
<Ranestwen> xDDD
<Dreadlish> ale nie na freenode
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> mozna
<Ranestwen> Wiedzialem
<Dreadlish> czego nie?
<Ranestwen> Odrazu facepalm jak poszedles
<Ranestwen> xDD
<Ranestwen> Bo all tor bramki
<Dreadlish> da sie na freenode
<Ranestwen> sa zbanowane
<Ranestwen> na freenodzie
<Ranestwen> Nie da sie
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba uzyc mozgu lewoto
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> Ranestwen: irc://p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion/
<Ranestwen> to wejdz
<Dreadlish> chuj ci w odpyt
<Ranestwen> cwaniaku xD
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: jebie te twoje linki ; d
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: pewnie gowno przechwytujace ciasteczka ;d
<Dreadlish> yhy
<Dreadlish> zeby tylko dalo sie tak prosto
<Dreadlish> xd
<Ranestwen> xss
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: uważaj na język
<Ranestwen> Ale mnie podkusilo zeby robic herbate w kubku trzymajacym cieplo
<NightWish`> a chcialam przeklnac zeby sprawdzic czy jest ;d
<Ranestwen> Juz 20 minut czekam az nie bd wrzatku
 * NightWish` ma tosty
<NightWish`> ktos chetny?
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: zaloze sie o stowe ze w rl sam klniesz
<PushUpek> NightWish`, mogę za piwo wymienić ;)
<NightWish`> PushUpek: nie pije ;/
<NightWish`> mam w sobote parapetowe
<NightWish`> mialam tekile pic
<PushUpek> ale dzisiaj w czwartek ;D
<NightWish`> a wyjdzie, ze bede w szpitalu lezala
<kklimonda> Ranestwen: ale to nie ma znaczenia co ja robię poza kanałem, na kanale panują zasady i tyle.
<PushUpek> uuuu
<PushUpek> co się stało?
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: Dlaczego akurat takie?
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: wolnosc to domena internetu
<kklimonda> NightWish`: tosty? ja się wysiliłem na pełnoprawne spaghetti
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: a tu klnac nie mozna, Lolz.
<kklimonda> Ranestwen: wolność != brak zasad
<NightWish`> PushUpek: kazdy myslal ze mam powiekszony wezel chlonny, a to nie on.. i teraz pojawia sie pytanie "czy mjest do kurny to cos na mojej szyi"
<NightWish`> napisalam kurny!
<kklimonda> Ranestwen: dlaczego takie zasady tu panują? Bo to kanał publiczny a nie zbiór znajomych z podwórka.
<Kwpolska> myslalem ze to jest kolko rozancowe.
<NightWish`> Ranestwen: ja tez to wczoraj przerabialam
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: Masz admina?
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: opa tu ma
<Ranestwen> A tu nie poskacze
<Ranestwen> ; x
<Ranestwen> to*
<NightWish`> i jakos zasady to zasady, trzeba uszanowac i mozna miec inne zdanie ;;)
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: ty sie ostro udzielasz, 1 raz cie widze ; d
<PushUpek> bo to szef wszystkich szefów ;] nie musi się udzielać
<Ranestwen> PushUpek: dobry kontakt z userami
<Ranestwen> PushUpek: to podstawa
<Ranestwen> PushUpek: ; d
<NightWish`> PushUpek: cappo di tutti capi
<PushUpek> bzdura ;]
<NightWish`> wcale nie
<PushUpek> Ranestwen, zamordyzm to podstawa ;D wtedy jest spokój
<qermit> Ranestwen: boś młody szczylek jesteś
<PushUpek> inaczej dasz sobie wejść na głowę ;D
<qermit> Ranestwen: dlatego 1 raz go widzisz
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: szef wszystkich szefow aka founder tego kanalu to sylwester
<Ranestwen> qermit: nie widzialem go 1 raz
<Ranestwen> qermit: ale fajna prowokacja wyszla, nie?
<PushUpek> Kwpolska, wiem ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: podziel sie spaghetti ;)
<qermit> Ranestwen: wyszlo na to ze jestes tu pierwszy raz
<Ranestwen> qermit: mhm.
<kklimonda> NightWish`: a wiesz, chętnie bym się podzielił, bo strasznie ostre mi wyszło ;)
<kklimonda> Ranestwen: nie ilość się liczy, a jakość.
<kklimonda> jestem jak mnie potrzeba ;)
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: chyba na odwrot .. ; d
<qermit> kklimonda: mały ale wariat?
<NightWish`> kklimonda: aaaa to dziekuje, wiesz ze ja slodka ;)
<deadish> kto mnie prosil o te foty bo nie pamietam?
<dreadlish> RANESTWEN
<dreadlish> RANESTWEN
<dreadlish> RANESTWEN
<dreadlish> RANESTWEN
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: no co?
<dreadlish> RANESTWEN
<dreadlish> DAWAJ WHOISA
<Ranestwen> Nie mow ze z proxy wszedles
<dreadlish> sie zgasisz xD
<Ranestwen> x DDD
<Ranestwen> NIEEE
<Ranestwen> x DDD
<Ranestwen> Lolz
<dreadlish> dawaj whoisa na mnie
<Ranestwen> czekaj
<dreadlish> haha
<dreadlish> idiot
<dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> lol
<Ranestwen> kurw
<dreadlish> haha
<Ranestwen> Jak?
<dreadlish> idiot
<Ranestwen> JAK XD
<dreadlish> normalnie
<dreadlish> po polsku
<kklimonda> dreadlish: enter ci się zaciął
<dreadlish> wlazlem
<dreadlish> i juz
<dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: ostry text
<dreadlish> tak
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: torify irssi
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: /
<Kwpolska> dreadlish: wyjdz
<dreadlish> tez
<dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: samo torify nei zadziala
<dreadlish> sorry
<Ranestwen> Kwpolska: co ci to przeszkadza i tak nikt nic nie pisze na tym kanale ;]
<dreadlish> ale raz go zgasilem to sie wyzylem
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: i o to cohdzi
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: samo torify nie zadziala?
<dreadlish> no bo to nie bylo samo torify irssi
<dreadlish> tylko screen torify irssi xDDD
<Kwpolska> jak mam puste Act: to jest fajnie.
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: nie kumam ocb juz
<dreadlish> no
<dreadlish> popatrzec na google trzeba
<dreadlish> kwpolska ale masz fajny ircname xd
<Kwpolska> dreadlish: a ty sie taba naucz
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: takie teksty to rzucaj na forach ; d
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: mow jak
<Kwpolska> dreadlish: Kw[tab]
<dreadlish> Ranestwen: stałą zasadą dla tego kanału jest RTFM
<dreadlish> Ranestwen: i tyle ci powiem
<dreadlish> Ranestwen: lub po polsku
<dreadlish> Ranestwen: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: No wreszcie ;d
<dreadlish> na googlu pierwsze co znalazlem wpisujac freenode tor
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: Lol
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: Robiles to wszystko tylko po to
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: zeby mnei zagiac?
<dreadlish> nie
<dreadlish> bo chcialem jeszcze na jeden kanal wejsc ;p
<dreadlish> i zgasic tamtejszych userow
<Ranestwen> ; dd
<Ranestwen> Ja te zwlasnie teraz bd mogl wbic
<dreadlish> i to juz poczynilem
<Ranestwen> Na jednym na ktorym mnie nie zbyt lubia : (
<Ranestwen> ; d
<dreadlish> ok ide cos zjesc
<dreadlish> bo zglodnialem
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: czekaj
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: pw
<qermit> oo szukacie kolegóf f intenacie
<qermit> ?
<qermit> na siłę?
<Ranestwen> qermit: do mnie mowisz czy jak ?
<qermit> tak ogólnie, ale skoro się zainteresowałeś to pewnie dotyczy też ciebie.
<Ranestwen> qermit: nie mieszkam w internacie
<Ranestwen> ; /
<qermit> to nie znajdziesz kolegóf któszy cie kofajom
<Ranestwen> qermit: nie oceniaj wszyskich po sobie ; pp
<qermit> każdy ocenia po sobie
<dreadlish> dawac ddosujemy ;p
<visbi> yol
<Nerihsa> loy
<Ranestwen> lol
<dreadlish> xd
<Ranestwen> dx
<visbi> sluchajcie z jakiego zastepcy irc korzystacie?, bo aj siedzie na irssi i szukam czegos dobrego :D
<Ranestwen> irssi owni wszystko
<visbi> xD
<Nerihsa> zastepca irc? :o
<visbi> dlateog tu wbilem zeby sie poradzic
<Ranestwen> visbi: przyzwyczaj sie
<visbi> no to program irc
<Ranestwen> visbi: beda sie czepiac wszystkiego co powiesz
<Nerihsa> ja tam standardowo graficznie, xchat
<Ranestwen> visbi: to snoby ostre ; d
<visbi> ehh
<PushUpek> jako zastępcę irc polecam wam gadu-gadu i konferencje ;D
<Ranestwen> PushUpek: nienawidze jak jakis gnojek robi konfe zaprasza losowe osoby
<Ranestwen> PushUpek: i potem nei idzie tego zamknac
<Kwpolska> visbi: irssi ftw
<Ranestwen> Dokladnie : )
<dreadlish> irssi fucks the system
<dreadlish> irssi is better than punk
<dreadlish> xd
<firemark> dreadlish: !
<firemark> dreadlish: plusik
<dreadlish> ?
<dreadlish> xD
<firemark> ~18:25:35~  visbi : sluchajcie z jakiego zastepcy irc korzystacie?, bo aj siedzie na irssi i szukam czegos dobrego :D
<visbi> to jakiego programu uzywac?
<firemark> visbi: to jakby szukać cząstki szybszej od światła
<dreadlish> lool?
<jatokor> visbi, takiego, żeby było ci wygodnie
<dreadlish> uzytkownik allegro zszedl z gg
<dreadlish> ja mam taki fajny program
<dreadlish> sie ventrillo nazywa
<firemark> dreadlish: "XD LOL OMG BBQ" no weź przestań; p
<visbi> no kurde
<visbi> konkret ubuntu mam od paru dni
<visbi> i dopiero ogarnaim pwooli to wszystko
<dreadlish> ok
<EsmD> visbi: sprobuj xchat
<EsmD> mi sie podoba
<visbi> o kzobacz
<dreadlish> xchat owni graficznie
<visbi> dzieki
<jatokor> standardowo jest ;)
<visbi> filozofowie :D
<dreadlish> o ile ktos ma nice-looking gtk theme
<jatokor> a jak nie ma
<EsmD> visbi: nie uzywaj tego xchat-gnome, bo to jest proteza prawdziwego xchata :P
<EsmD> zassij z Centrum Oprogramowania zwyklego
<visbi> xchat?
<EsmD> tak
<visbi> ok jzu robie
<visbi> thx
<Ranestwen> Nie rozumiem dlaczego irssi ci nie pasi..
<Ranestwen>  /msg spontaniczny wyjebali skrina na forum
<Ranestwen> kurna
<spontaniczny> ?
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: skrina wywalili
<dreadlish> xD
<dreadlish> bez spacji
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: jakis idiota zrobil czystke tematu
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: wal sie xd
<dreadlish> czeaj
<dreadlish> zobacze
<dreadlish> bo jak moj pierwszy jest
<dreadlish> to twoj bedzie
<NightWish`> kklimonda: !
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: nie kminie cie
<Kwpolska> o, lzma ma fajne -vv
<dreadlish> ranestwen: czyscili temat
<Ranestwen> dreadlish: co dalej z tym torem ..
<dreadlish> pw
<kklimonda> a tora jak widzę trzeba będzie dopisać swoją drogą do listy banów - jak wszystkie inne bramki.
<qermit> do daj do daj
<qermit> wii Ranestwen
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<NightWish`> kklimonda: !
<kklimonda> NightWish`: wybacz ale nie jestem w stanie cię odcyfrować tym razem ;)
<NightWish`> na mym kanale pytali o Ciebie
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: i jak tam, dałoby radę test zrobić w weekend na lucid?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: tak
<kklimonda> NightWish`: kurde, mogliby mnie podświetlić bo tak to ja nawet nie wiem który to kanał ;)
<ari-tczew> okok
<NightWish`> no podswietlili
<kklimonda> NightWish`: o?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: dziwne
<TurekPolski> Witajcie! Czy jest jakaś metoda na wepchnięcie w U10.10 własnej paczki samozmieniających się tapet? Próbowałem dorzucić folder z testowymi tapetami i przygotowanym .xml-em do /usr/share/backgrounds ale przeglądarka wciąż tego nie widzi
<spontaniczny> hmmm a xfce jest lzejsze od gnome?
<qermit> nie
<kklimonda> TurekPolski: na pewno jakoś się da, zobacz co dokładnie instaluje paczka ze standardowymi tapetami i jakie skrypty odpala
<TurekPolski> kklimonda: Ok, spróbuję się temu przyjrzeć. Dzięki
<spontaniczny> qermit, a gnome  od xfce?
<spontaniczny> tpfu
<qermit> też pewnie nie
<spontaniczny> lxde od xfce?
 * qermit zastanawia się jak ważyć oprogramowanie
<spontaniczny> które więcej zasobów zżera
<Enlik> LXDE mniej
<qermit> spontaniczny: a których?
<qermit> pamięć, ram, procesor?
<spontaniczny> które bardziej system obciąża
<spontaniczny> ram/procesor
<qermit> ram/procesor czy procesor/ram
<qermit> to bardzo ważne
<Enlik> „pamięć, ram, procesor - wybierz 2”
<qermit> spontaniczny: dlaczego się nad tym zastanawiasz?
<kklimonda> xfce będzie minimalnie lżejsze od GNOME, Lxde będzie lżejsze od gnome
<ntat> Z tych o których mówicie, to najlżejsze będzie lxde
<ntat> ale mnie od lxde zużywa Fluxbox
<ntat> *mniej
<spontaniczny> a KDE4 jest dużo cięższe od gnome?
<spontaniczny> miałem fajnie zrobione lxde i mi sie psuje.
<Enlik> Zauważalnie
<spontaniczny> a po updacie nie działą nawet manager plików
<spontaniczny> działa*
<ntat> spontaniczny, to może napisz konfigurację komputera?
<spontaniczny> nie pisz do mnie tak trudno
<ntat> Nie wiesz co masz?
<spontaniczny> chodzi ci o profil sprzętowy?
<spontaniczny> czy o konfiguracje  lxde
<ntat> co masz metalowej puszcze:P
<ntat> No chyba, że to laptop, to wplastikowej
<ntat> ;]
<AaaA> w puszcze mam karme dla kota
<spontaniczny> 1Gb ramu 1,6 zegar
<Enlik> To czym się przejmujesz ;-) no chyba że potrzebujesz wycisnąć maksymalną ilość pamieci dla aplikacji
<ntat> spontaniczny, jak lubisz gnome, to polecam. Sam używam przy podobnych parametrach
<ntat> KDE też całkiem nieźle będzie chodzić
<ntat> Nie musisz szukać lżejszych środowisk, no chyba że chcesz;]
<spontaniczny> ntat, to czemu mi się scina system?
<ntat> spontaniczny, co to znaczy zacina?
<spontaniczny> przeglądarki, odtwarzacze filmów(flash)
<spontaniczny> jak puszcze film na youtube to czasem wyglada jak pokaz slajdów
 * AaaA nasmarował przeglądarkę i się mu nie zacina
<ntat> spontaniczny, może nie masz zainstalowanych sterowników do karty graficznej
<spontaniczny> mam
<ntat> spontaniczny, a poza Internetem też się "zacina"?
<spontaniczny> czasme przy przechodzeniu między oknami
<spontaniczny> czasem*
<ntat> Na pewno masz odpowiednie sterowniki do karty graficznej?
<spontaniczny> uhmm
<Enlik> Na czym się zacina? Na GNOME? Z Compizem?
<spontaniczny> instalowałem według wiki.fedora.pl
<spontaniczny> na czystym hnome
<spontaniczny> gnome*
<ntat> włącz sobie jakiś monitor zużycia procesora i pomachaj oknem, jak będziesz miał 100% zużycia tylko na tę czynność, to duże prawdopodobieństwo, że chodzi o sterowniki do karty
<Enlik> Czystym, czyli rozmumiem bez Compiza. Na LXDE nie było takich problemów?
<spontaniczny> występowały ale sporadycznie i  to prawie zawsze kiedy na którejś zakłądce odpalony był flash bądź jakaś reklama
<spontaniczny> zakładce*
<Enlik> Na GNOME jesli nie Compiz czy cos takiego, to mogly byc wlaczone wbudowane efekty, i moze dlatego. Faktycznie wszystko wyglada na to,ze wina sterownikow... mozesz zrobic eksperyment, o ktorym pisal ntat
<spontaniczny> na pasku ustawilem sobie monitor CPU
<spontaniczny> pomachałem oknem przegladarki jest cały zielony
<Enlik> Co to znaczy? 100%?
<spontaniczny> tak
<spontaniczny> przestalem machac tez caly zielony
<Nerihsa> jaka karta graficzna?
<AaaA> lol
<spontaniczny> geforce 6100
<ntat> No ale wyłącz te flashowe strony
<Nerihsa> zainstaluj htop i zobacz nim co zzera
<ntat> Wpisz top
<spontaniczny> miałem na przegladarce 2 karty bez flasha
<ntat> top w terminalu
<spontaniczny> http://wklej.org/id/434934/
<AaaA> pcman
<Enlik> wtf.
<spontaniczny> bo ja jestem na lxde ;-D
<Enlik> Tak, ale problem w tym, ze pcmanfm żre Ci CPU.
<ntat> a co ta robi kde?
<spontaniczny> nie mam pojecia
<DaZ> jak jesteś na lxde to po co ci połowa kde w tle
<spontaniczny> najchetniej bym je odinstalował.
<DaZ> eh, pierwszy był >:
<spontaniczny> ja nie wlaczlem kde w ogóle
<Enlik> Robisz coś na plikach? Kopiujesz czy coś? (programem pcmanfm)
<spontaniczny> nic
<spontaniczny> nawet nie moge tego odpalic
<DaZ> to zabij i ciesz sie życiem
<Enlik> Ano. I pokaż: tail ~/.xsession-errors --- może będzie coś o przyczynie
<Enlik> Proces ten możesz zabić, najwyżej znikna ikony z pulpitu ;] ale działac tak nie powinno
<Enlik> Zreszta wspominales, ze zepsulo Ci sie lxde
<spontaniczny> co chwilke jakiś hash
<spontaniczny> moze lepiej na gnome sie przesiąde.
<ntat> obawiam się, że wtedy miałbyś trzy środowiska pracujące w tle;)
<spontaniczny> a czy jezeli bede korzystał z gnome będą bardziej mi się ciąć gry odpalane przez wine  niz w przypadku lxde?
<karakar> orientuje się ktoś na czym będzie transmotowana walka adamka?
<karakar> *transmitowana
<DaZ> walka czego?
<karakar> Adamka
<karakar> dzisiaj w nocy
<spontaniczny> a jak w openboksiezmienić tapetę na pulpicie?
<Wizard> siema
<yoshi314> spontaniczny: habak xsetroot lub podobne mozna uzyc
<spontaniczny> już mam ;-) ide sie na gnome pobwić chwilke
<spontaniczny> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/83443-1.jpg
<spontaniczny> jak sie ten pasek na dole nazywa?
<Enlik> Dock jakiś
<Szatan> BlessJah: ping
<Enlik> AWN czy coś
<spontaniczny> duzo to ramu zre?
<Wizard> hmm, nie wiem
<Enlik> Pewnie nieujemną wartość ;] nie używam
<Wizard> ale jedno wiem: wszystkie te docki działają, jakby je student na kolokwium zerżnął od kolegi
<Wizard> czyt. chujowo ;)
<Enlik> Wizard: szykuj tyłek na kopa
<Enlik> ;-0
 * Wizard szukuje
<Wizard> ja już mamusi pod spódnicą nie siedzę, wolno mi kląć
<Enlik> W ogole to IMO 3x powiekszajaca sie ikonka - to nieergonomiczne
<Wizard> Enlik: dock jest zajebisty w wmakerze
<Wizard> jest *najlepszy*
<Enlik> Ale toto co innego niż dock a'licja Mac OS
<Enlik> Wiec mowimy o 2 roznych rzeczach ;)
<Skrzyp> Re
<Wizard> Enlik: japko:~ mati$ uname -a
<Wizard> Darwin japko.local 9.8.0 Darwin Kernel Version 9.8.0
<Wizard> więc nie mów mi o docku, bo ten w wmakerze działa niemal tak samo
<Skrzyp> ;>
<en0x> co za starc :S
<en0x> tigera uzywasz? :P
<Wizard> leopard
<en0x> mhm
<Wizard> jest wspierany jeszcze
<en0x> wiem
<en0x> ja mam snowa
<Skrzyp> Snow?
<Wizard> ja mam ppc ;)
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> ;>
<en0x> ;]
<qermit> a ja mam nokie 3110
<Wizard> fajna, też miałem
<en0x> qermit: ja mam dalej 3310
<Skrzyp> A ja mam 5200 z której właśnie piszę
<en0x> czyli kijowy sprzet masz
<qermit> disujemy cie
<ju-rek> a ja mam 0,5 żołądkowej
<en0x> czyli na beefa jedziesz
<en0x> ;S
<Enlik>  http://www.mgsm.pl/pl/katalog/nokia/3110/ ;)
<qermit> en0x: 3310 moim zdaniem traciła już to co miały poprzednie wersje
<qermit> ale i tak była fajna
<Skrzyp> dreadlish: jesteś?
<spontaniczny> Ma ktoś z was zainstalowane GTAK+ aurora?
<spontaniczny> GTK*
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny: jesteś?
<spontaniczny> ta
<Skrzyp> To co chciałeś?
<spontaniczny> a spytac jak ci  z portalem idzie
<Skrzyp> Mamy 1st post na http://wolni.tk
<ntat> może by autor się podpisał?:)
<Enlik> „można by” osobno ;)
<Skrzyp> Razem też można
<Skrzyp> Wbijajcie na #os-pl ,tam jest tego kanał
<Enlik> Nie o.O
<Skrzyp> Jak nie jak tak
<Enlik> Niemorzna
<Skrzyp> Sprawdź sobie w pierwszym lepszym spell checkerze
<Skrzyp> Osobiście się pytałem polonistki i okazuje się, że można
<Skrzyp> ntat: przecież pisze autor skrzyp
<Enlik> Spellcheckery też są robione przez ludzi
<Enlik> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629510
<ntat> Skrzyp, sorry szary z czarnym mi się zlał;]
<Skrzyp> dreadlish: jak się latało? ;)
<dreadlish> tzn?
<Skrzyp> Wywalało cię ciągle
<Skrzyp> Patrz na #os-pl lepiej
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie reklamuj ciągle swojego kanału na publicu
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> o
<Skrzyp> Dobra, będę mówił "patrz na kanał... Wiedzą Państwo jaki"
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no ale jak on siedzi na kanale to wystarczy go podświetlić i na niego spojrzy.
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: właśnie wypadł z niego jak latał
<Wizard> siema kklimonda
<kklimonda> Wizard: hej
<Wizard> hehe, włączyłem muzykę dość głośno i kotu ucho w rytm chodzi ;)
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Wizard> wiadome, czarny kot - sabbathów lubi
<Skrzyp> Daj mu mysz do gonienia
<Szatan> Skrzyp: zmiana znc ;p
<Skrzyp> Szatan: co? Reset robisz?
<Skrzyp> Przecież nie zabieram dużo zasobów
<Szatan> Skrzyp: nie, zainstalowałem znc w systemie
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> Przeniesiesz mi konfiga?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: serva zmień na v4
<Szatan> Skrzyp: kk
<Skrzyp> Jak zmienić na v4?
<Skrzyp> Bo ja się loguje przez gentoo.edu.pl normalnie
<Skrzyp> Co? Już?
<Szatan> Skrzyp:    zelazny.freenode.net na ten serv
<Skrzyp> Ah
<Skrzyp> To teraz, wykilluj!
 * Skrzyp wyskakuje
 * PushUpek tak się nudzi, że chyba sobie gentoo zainstaluje
<dreadlish> PushUpek - amd64 czy x86?
<dreadlish> ę?
 * Tyczek foobar2000 (v1.1.1): Marek Bilinski [1984 E!=mc2 #06/08] Dom w dolinie mgiel [01:53/03:42] 1411kbps 855B PCM
<winter> 12-Dead Kennedys-One-Way Ticket To Pluto.flac
 * Ciaho playing on Clementine: Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box from In Utero [2997kbps | 96000Hz ]
<Wizard> heh
<dreadlish> czyli komentarz do wszystkiego
 * Wizard pisze public class TypedProperty<T> :/
<dreadlish> ok?
 * dreadlish robi wrazenie niekumatego w c z plusami lub hashem
 * Enlik poprawił skrypta
<Wizard> dreadlish: to jest java
<dreadlish> ok
<dreadlish> to jeszcze gorzej xD
<dreadlish> kurde co ja mam do tego "xd"? bo sam nie wiem :/
<winter> iks de
<yoshi314> xtra durne
<dreadlish> nom
<dreadlish> i znowu sąsiadowi w środku nocy zachciało się router restartować
<PushUpek> dreadlish, x64
<dreadlish> heh
<dreadlish> no to dobrze
<dreadlish> bo ja już nie wiem dlaczego nie lubie x86 gentoo
<PushUpek> a co tu lubić albo nie?
<PushUpek> masz procka x64, to instalujesz x64 ;)
<dreadlish> no wiesz
<dreadlish> ale np. gcc na p4
<dreadlish> nowszym
<Skrzyp> Klej
<Skrzyp> Szatan: kurde, znowu wyszło na v6
<Szatan> Skrzyp: nei
<Szatan> 21:49 -!- Skrzyp [~Skrzyp@gentoo.edu.pl] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<Skrzyp> A to u mnie inaczej w komie
<Skrzyp> A nie, to był stary backlog
<Skrzyp> Hej switch
<Skrzyp> Kurde chyba idę spać zaraz
<dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> Muszę odespać worki pod oczami, bo ja nie jestem zmęczony, ale zaraz starzy się kapną że ircuje po nocach
<Skrzyp> <*status> The channel #polska,#demotywatory.pl,#gentoo-pl,#ubuntu-pl,#debian-pl,#jakilinux could not be joined, disabling it.
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> To co ja tu robię?
<dreadlish> nie wiem
<Skrzyp> Widmo
<dreadlish> ja kurde jutro jeszcze siedze
<dreadlish> stara juz mi zapowiedziała że będę cały dzień sprzątał
<dreadlish> chociaż nie wiem co ja mam posprzątać
<dreadlish> może ten "natłok kurzu" pod łóżkiem
<dreadlish> ale nic poza tym
<spontaniczny> Jak ustawić opis ikony obok niej a nie pod nią ?
<Skrzyp> rm -f /home/dreadlish/pokój/kurz.tmp
<dreadlish> jeszcze koty które są w /var/tmp/łóżko/under/kurz
<dreadlish> do under trzeba mieć coś z suidem odkurzacz
 * Szatan  Last.FM: F-GenZ Project - Back to the eight bit (8081 Remix)
<Szatan> <3
<spontaniczny> Gdzie moge zmienić położenie nazwy ikony ?
<Skrzyp> Na #gnome
<syngress> _oO_
<syngress> ziew
<PushUpek> ziew
 * winter odpala papierosa
 * PushUpek otwiera piwo
 * syngress jeszcze się zastnawia co zrobić
 * Szatan zaciąga się tabaką
 * Skrzyp leży z komórka w ręce
<PushUpek> Skrzyp irc na komórce?>
<Skrzyp> Tak, z powodzeniem od ponad roku
<PushUpek> hmm
<Skrzyp> I to na nieqwerty
<Skrzyp> Ale z t9
<Skrzyp> http://jmirc-m.net.ru
 * NightWish` ziewa desperacko
 * dreadlish lezy na lozku bo mu sie nie chce siedziec
 * Szatan śmiga na lapku w łóżku
 * PushUpek kończy piwo
<frimer> nie chwal sie
 * winter popija kawę
 * dreadlish patrzy na allegro na co by tu ponarzekać
 * Dawidek idzie spać
<Dawidek> dobranoc.
<winter> :->
<NightWish`> a ten co tu robi
<Szatan> o NightWish` :)
<NightWish`> moj pierworodny
<NightWish`> Szatan: hej ;)
<Szatan> NightWish`: s'up?
<PushUpek> hmmm
<NightWish`> deszcz dzwoni, deszcz dzwoni jesienny ;)
<PushUpek> jaki deszcz, śnieg pada :P
<NightWish`> w sensie przypomnil mi sie ten cytat
<Dawidek> o Najt ;)
<NightWish`> o to
<NightWish`> Przez ogród mój szatan szedł smutny śmiertelnie
<NightWish`> I zmienił go w straszną, okropną pustelnię...
<NightWish`> Dawidek: no o Tobie mowilam
<NightWish`> co Ty tu robisz synek?
<Dawidek> ;p
<Dawidek> siedzę
<NightWish`> ale po co
 * Szatan przeczuwa że jutro nie powinien iść do pracy
<Dawidek> a dokładnie leżę
<NightWish`> no ja tez
<NightWish`> z Henrykiem z lozku
<Dawidek> yyy a co mam wyjść? ;pp
<NightWish`> no juz
<NightWish`> sio sio
<NightWish`> robic na demotach :)
<Dawidek> z telefonu jestem
<Dawidek> a z nudów to i tu posiedzę
<Ranestwen> Lol, napisalem adminowi ze ma strone podatna na sql injection i wyslalem link z union selectem+napisalem jak to naprawic
<Ranestwen> A on mnie zwyzywal on gnoi i zerujacych na dobrych ludziach hakeruf
<Ranestwen> : ||
<NightWish`> sql injection to to cos co sprawa ze w koncu caly serwer pada?
<DaZ> nie rób tak bo cie zamkną
<Ranestwen> DaZ: NIC NIE PSUJE
<DaZ> lepiej było mu całą baze zgarnąć i sprzedać
<Ranestwen> DaZ: ty tez nie kuasz czy jak?;x
<DaZ> Ranestwen: ja wiem, ty wiesz
<Ranestwen> DaZ: nie jestem gnojem ;x
<DaZ> ale cie zamkną
<NightWish`> a nie
<DaZ> u nas za to już paru zamkneli
<NightWish`> to forkbomba
<Ranestwen> DaZ: jak to "u was"?
<Ranestwen> Masz jakis hejkink tim?
<Ranestwen> ;d
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> ty też nie umiesz po polsku czy jak? :x
<NightWish`> Dawidek: czymaj kciuki jutro za mnie
<Ranestwen> DaZ: sory, taka ironai niby miala wejsc ale nie pyklo chyba
<Ranestwen> ;p
<Ranestwen> DaZ: nie no jesli robie dobry uczynek i pomagam adminowi zeby nikt mu nie ro zwalil jego pracy
<Ranestwen> to chyba dobrze co?
<Ranestwen> x.x
<Dawidek> a co siw jutro dzieje?
<DaZ> Ranestwen: ale cie zamkną
<Dawidek> się*
<Ranestwen> DaZ: za..?
<NightWish`> mesga Ci posle
<Dawidek> ok
<DaZ> Ranestwen: za przełamamie czegośtam lub otwarcie pisma i dostęp do danych, poczty, czegośtam
<Dawidek> ale mnie wkurwiaja te okienka na telefonie..
<Ranestwen> 'Przepraszam nie powinienem Cię tak besztać, w końcu chciałeś pomóc. Dzięki za odkrycie dziury i sorki jeszcze raz : )"
<Ranestwen> Noo ^^
<Ranestwen> Thatz what im talking about xD
<Ranestwen> DaZ: Nie slyszales nigdy o Adrianie Lamo?
<Ranestwen> ;x
<DaZ> Ranestwen: gówno umie, sepleni sie i sprzedał gościa od dokumentów z wikileaks
<DaZ> wiem za dużo
<Ranestwen> DaZ: gowno umie?
<Ranestwen> DaZ: rozjebal microsoft i pare wiekszych gigantow ..
<DaZ> jak lata do telewizji to oczywiste.
<Ranestwen> DaZ: umie wiecej od mitnicka
<Ranestwen> ; O
<Ranestwen> DaZ: Ktos kto idzie do tv odrazu gowno umie?
<Ranestwen> Moze poprostu chce sie podzielic wiedza ;x;x
<DaZ> generalnie bredzisz, ale nie chce mi sie wyprowadzać cie z błedu, bo życia szkoda
<DaZ> zawsze ktoś kto idzie do telewizji gówno umie
<Ranestwen> DaZ: daj przyklad, procz adriana
<DaZ> przykład czego.
<Ranestwen> DaZ: kogos kto niby duzo wie a gowno umie
<Ranestwen> DaZ: i jest w tv
<DaZ> gorion [;
<Ranestwen> DaZ: wygrales..
<Ranestwen> DaZ: to jest idiota, odpalac linucha z roota
<Ranestwen> I jeszcze chyba mu raz te stronke rozjebali..
<DaZ> nie bluzgaj, dzecię.
<winter> h4x0rz
<Ranestwen> DaZ: ale gorion nie jest wcale az takim nieogarem
<Ranestwen> DaZ: badz co badz duzo umie ; p
<spontaniczny> jak  w fedorze zainstalowac gdm setup?
<Ranestwen> DaZ: A Ty skad tyle wiesz o Adrianie ?: P
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: czy ty przypadkiem archa nie miales?
<spontaniczny> skoro  yum install gdmsetup nie pyka?
<DaZ> z fusów
<spontaniczny> instalowalem
<spontaniczny> ale nie dalem rady
<Ranestwen> DaZ: No powiedz ; [
<DaZ> powiedziałem.
<Szatan> `noc
<winter> na wiki przeczytał :-D
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: yum sux, sciagnij sobie cos z apt-get'em
<winter> Szatan: debianoc
<Ranestwen> winter: najwyrazniej ; d
<spontaniczny> e sram wale w kime
<winter> tylko nie jednocze~snie :-D
<Ranestwen> DaZ: a to widziales?
<Ranestwen> DaZ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X62OBwd4XQU
<DaZ> wszystko widziałem.
<Ranestwen> DaZ: Tez ciekawe
<Ranestwen> Skanowal ponad 65 komputerow w 8 minut
<Ranestwen> ; o
<Ranestwen> Ale tutaj cisza jest..
<winter> ZZOOOOOOOO!!!!
<bikstopa> szukam jakiegos fajnego Xa
<bikstopa> co mozecie polecic? ;'d
<winter> Xa?
<crusty> Xa?
<bikstopa> srodowisko graniczne
<bikstopa> Xa?
<crusty> jak gnome ci nie odpowiada - e17 lub openbox
<winter> to managery okien
<winter> :->
<crusty> winter: wiem
<crusty> :>
<winter> bikstopa: ze srodowisk graficznych masz do wyboru gnome, xfce4, kde4, lxde
<winter> a pozatym pierdylion managerów okien
<winter> z managerów lubię fluxboxa
<Ranestwen> Mam pytanko
<bikstopa> gnom mi sie znudzil. xfce jest tez nudny, a do kde mam jakos uraz
<bikstopa> lecz ostatni kde na jakim pracowalem to 3 ;d
<crusty> winter: lxde to tak naprawde przerobiony openbox
<crusty> :D
<winter> nie wiedizałem
<Ranestwen> Chcialem przejrzec logi z irca, wie ktos ile sa przechowywane logi na tym kanale?
<Ranestwen> Ta rozmowa byla rok temu
<bikstopa> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2007/01/31/%23ubuntu-pl.html
<Ranestwen> I 2 pytanie
<Ranestwen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X62OBwd4XQU
<Ranestwen> Wierzycie w to?
<Ranestwen> : p
<winter> pokazywałeś to przed chwilą
<bikstopa> Ranestwen: kamien ma wiecej megapixeli. nie ogladam ;d
<Ranestwen> winter: Myslalem ze nikt nie obejrzal
<Ranestwen> bikstopa: oj nie liczy sie wyglad tylko przekaz xd
<winter> Ranestwen: nie widzę powodu dla którego miałbym w to nie wierzyć
<winter> no co, bywa
<winter> h4x0rz
<Ranestwen> winter: ja nie widze powodu dla ktorego mialbym w to wierzyc ;d
 * winter wzrusza ramionami
 * crusty wzrusza ramionami wintera
<winter> bikstopa: kde 3 akurat było fajne imo
<winter> do 4 się nie przekonałęm
<PushUpek> 4 to taki cukierkowy przerost treści nad formą
<crusty> kdemod byl wajny
<crusty> :/
<crusty> fajny*
<crusty> ale pare lat temu
<crusty> :D
<Enlik> kkszysiu: telepathy-sunshine korzysta z libgadu?
<kkszysiu> Enlik, nope
<kkszysiu> Wlasna implementacja
<Enlik> Kurcze. No właśnie tak sie zastanawiam, nie wiem jak z libgadu, ale to to obsluguje ponoc szyfrowanie. Dzieki za odp.
<Enlik> kkszysiu: A jeszcze jedno, Pidgin (o ekg2 nie ma co gadac) "umie" z tego korzystac?
<kkszysiu> Z szyfrowania?
<kkszysiu> Nope ;P
<Enlik> Z -sunshine ;)
<kkszysiu> Ah
<kkszysiu> Tym bardziej nope :D
<Enlik> Hehe, szkoda. ;P ok
<Enlik> +1 dla Empathy
<PushUpek> Empathy u mnie przynajmniej miało problemy z łączeniem
<Enlik> Może w tym czasie akurat serwery padaly ;)
<PushUpek> ale to na jabberze też ;)
<Enlik> Niezłe, nie? ;)
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> nie wiem, pidgina wolę ;P
<Enlik> Ni ma na starcie ogromnych dymków, (+)
<bikstopa> moze LG3D ?:D
<Enlik> wut?
<Enlik> Ach widze coś
<winter> a znacie jakiś dobry klient gg pod zgrozę?
<winter> kadu nie działa, pidgin nie pobiera listy kontaktów, miranda nie wyświetla opisów na liście kontaktów
<Tyczek> winter: WTW
<bikstopa> winter: WTW, tlen
<winter> sprawdzę wtw
<bikstopa> zrobilem all wg tego manuala
<bikstopa> http://aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=92
<bikstopa> o ile mozna nazwac to manualem
<bikstopa> po wykonaniu ostatniego polecenia "0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 0 nieaktualizowanych."
<winter> dzięki, wtw wydaje się działać ok... no i jest nawet ładnawe i wygodne
<winter> nawet avatary obsługuje :-o
<Tyczek> Moje wygląda jak pidgin. :P
<winter> otwarte to to pewnie nie jest
<Tyczek> http://tyczek.dlinkddns.com/wtw.png
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-10
<winter> nice
<winter> burp
<PushUpek> re
<winter> er
<winter> co tam PushUpek
<PushUpek> instaluje gentoo ;)
<winter> bu
<winter> już nigdy tego chyba nie zrobię
<PushUpek> dlaczego?
<winter> bo nie lubię, używałem tego przez pół roku, na desktopie się nie sprawdza
<winter> pomysł fajny, wykonanie gorsze
<PushUpek> a jakie mialo byc wykonanie?
<winter> takie aby wszystko działało jak należy ..
<PushUpek> a co tobie nie dzialalo?
<winter> źle działał firefox zarówna wersja source jak i binarna, problemy ze sterami własnościowymi do nvidii, i kilka innych bugów w kilku innych programach które nie wytępują na ubuntu, pozatym błędy w samum systemie jak wiecznie rekompilujący python-updater albo sypiący się emerge
<PushUpek> hmm
<DaZ> bo zepsułeś.
<winter> sam się zepsułeś
<winter> wszystko było ustawione oka
<DaZ> mnie tam wszystko działa [;
<winter> może to tez zalezy od hw
<winter> idę zajarać
<PushUpek> hmm jaki by tu system plikow wybrac
<bikstopa> ku***a. w zadnych repo nie ma kde4 ?!
<PushUpek> w jakims sa ;)
<bikstopa> :/
 * winter je zimne resztki makaronu
 * DaZ tam ma repo z kde4
<bikstopa> DaZ:  gimmi plx
<DaZ> [kde-unstable]
<DaZ> Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
<DaZ> z czym do ludzi :f
<winter> haha
<bikstopa> ...
<bikstopa> Do pobrania 370 MB/371 MB archiwów. Zajête po rozpakowaniu: 909 MB.
<bikstopa> Kontynuowaæ? [T/n/?]
<bikstopa> hurra :D
<DaZ> 4.6?
<bikstopa> 4.0 chyba ;(
<bikstopa> alel epsze to niz nic
<bikstopa> 4.5 na sida nie ma
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> a codopiero 4.6 lo
<DaZ> chyba cie pojebało
<DaZ> 4.0 nie jest używalne
<winter> nom
<bikstopa> a 4.6 jest?
<DaZ> to był tech preview.
<DaZ> imo jest
<bikstopa> instaluje kdebase z repo http://qt-kde.debian.net/debian
<bikstopa> ch*j wie co sie installnie :D
<DaZ> wy w debianie nie macie wersji paczek?
<winter> są
<bikstopa> nie chicalo mi sie sprawdzac ;d
<winter> apt-cache trzeba
<DaZ> co tu sprawdzać
<bikstopa> dobra. chu* zainstaluje sie to zobacze ;d
<DaZ> to powinno przy sciąganiu podawać >:
<bikstopa> zmiana tematu :D
 * bikstopa zrobil dzis mamie swiateczny prezent
 * bikstopa kupil jej litr rumu z przemytu za 20 zl :D
<winter> heh
<bikstopa> mina sprzedawcy dzis w sklepie bezcenna jak robilem zakupy
<bikstopa> kupilem 2 duze marsy, kinder niespodzianke i czarne black devile ;d
<winter> black devile?
<bikstopa> takie fajki :D
<winter> burp
<airborn> cóż to za odgłos:>
<winter> beeeek
<airborn> pip pip pip
<winter> hmm?
<winter> a coś to za odgłos :->
<winter> cóż*
 * bikstopa ma pomysl na biznes i szuka wspolnikow :D
<winter> jaki biznes?
<bikstopa> mam pomysl na wyprodukowanie telefonow komorkowych o nazwie nerdphone lub geekphone (do przedyskutowania) fon opieral by sie na tym ze mial by w sobie parsera pythona i pare funkcji zwracajacych dany wynik
<bikstopa> nic wiecej. wlasciciel - geek, sam musial by sobie do niego napisac skrypty obslugi tel jakie by mu najbardziej pasowaly
<winter> powodzenia :-D
<bikstopa> why? xD
<bikstopa> i patent na reklame
<bikstopa> "twoj chlopak geek cie juz wnerwia ciaglymi glupimi smsami? kup mu geekphone, bedziesz miec tydzien spokoju zanim napisze sobie api"
<winter> burp
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * winter wszedł na #ubuntu
<winter> ale tam jest bydła :-o
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> i pewnie wszyscy idluja ;]
<winter> no większośc, ale i tak non stop ktoś coś mówi
<winter> naweet się nie przywitałem
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> kurde znowu spac mi sie nie chce ;/
<winter> KAWA!
<PushUpek> raczej tabletki nasenne by sie przydaly
<winter> idę zajarać, brb
<PushUpek> ok
<winter> ach, NIE chce
<winter> rozumiem
<winter> anyways, brb
<winter> re
<winter> PushUpek: czuwasz?
<PushUpek> winter: czuwam, kernela konfiguruje
<winter> od podstaw?
<winter> ja jeśl;i miałbym teraz generować konfig to użyłbym genkernela i dokonał poprawek
<winter> szybciej i chyba wygodniej
 * PushUpek idzie spac
<winter> nn
<Skrzyp> Wstawać!
<bez_nicku> Skrzyp: teraz?
<bez_nicku> A jak ktos nie spal? :O
<winter> :->
<Skrzyp> Tak, ja do szkoły
<Skrzyp> Poranny split
<winter> ja nie spałem też
<Skrzyp> To wstaje jeszcze bardziej
<winter> obudziłem się wczoraj o 20:00
<bez_nicku> a ja czekam az sklep otworza i skocze po fajki :D
<winter> ja mam
<Skrzyp> WHAT?!
<bez_nicku> pozniej to sie moze dziac co chce :P
<winter> ja chcę piwo dzisiaj
<winter> minimum 4
<bez_nicku> co dzisiaj jest?
<winter> piuntek
<bez_nicku> Friday :D party time
<winter> !isitfriday
<winter> :<
<Skrzyp> $winter_request = Piwo.New * 4
<winter> :->
<Skrzyp> Piwo undefined!
<Skrzyp> ;>
<Skrzyp> Dobra, idę mleko zrobić albo kanapki
<bez_nicku> Skrzyp: idz wydoic krowe :P
<Skrzyp> Nie, zarżnąłem świnię jednak
<Skrzyp> O, dzisiaj noobla wręczają
<winter> już wręczyli
<winter> pokojowego
<winter> temu chińczykowi
<winter> odebrała jakaś 6latka
<Skrzyp> Nie już, dopiero za kilka godzin
<Skrzyp> A, tego
<Skrzyp> MAŁOLATA DOSTANIE 5 MILIONÓW?!
<Skrzyp> bikstopa: fajny ten pomysł z geekphone
<Skrzyp> Tylko żeby miał możliwość zmiany ROMu, więcej języków i jakieś dobre parametry, no i kłerty
<Skrzyp> To się nazywa 'telefon DIY'
<Skrzyp> Ale sądzę, że w necie wyjdą gotowe zestawy i linuxy.... Chociaż ludzie będą zachwyceni
<Skrzyp> Dobra, to ja się zbieram do szkoły...
<winter> tornistra nie zapomnij ;->
<Skrzyp> Właśnie, w ogóle nie ztarowany plecak mam
<Skrzyp> Kur...a, wibracyjny się w telefonie zrypał
<bez_nicku> WTF is ztarowany Oo'
<Skrzyp> zzipowany, zrarowany, ztarowany, zgzipowany. :)
<Skrzyp> Zależy kto jaki format lubi
<bez_nicku> ~:
<bez_nicku> mam nadzieje ze sklep bedzie juz otwarty... brb
<Skrzyp> Tam sklepikarze też muszą spać...
<spontaniczny> Cześc ;-)
<winter> cesc
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<winter> Wizard: wb
<spontaniczny> Przepraszam za wczoraj ale byłem tak zaspany, że takie farmazony gadałem ...
<winter> nie przejmuj się, mnie nie przebijesz :P
<spontaniczny> Ja wczoraj pytałem jak gdm setup na fedorze zainstalować ...
<spontaniczny> jest jakiś inny flasjplayer niż ten od Adobe?
<winter> gnash?
<winter> ale jedyną zaletą gnasha jest to, że jest otwart, pozatym same wady
<spontaniczny> będzie lepiej chodzić niż ten od adobe
<spontaniczny> Uhmmm ...
<spontaniczny> Bo zauważyłem, że jak mi się flashowa reklama otwiera to mi browser muli strasznie.
<winter> adblocka używaj
<Wizard> albo wywal flasha
<winter> :-D
<Wizard> no co, ja tak robię
<Wizard> o, [INFO] BUILD SUCCESSFUL
<winter> coś popsuł?
<Wizard> nic, pracuję
<Wizard> założę się, że nie wstanie na jbossie ;)
<spontaniczny> Które distro będzie najlepsze na notebooka?
<Wizard> zasadniczo każde
<Wizard> ale lepiej wziąć te dobrej jakości
<Wizard> http://www.alert24.pl/alert24/1,84880,8790747,Komornik_na_wniosek_Michalczewskiego_zajmuje_napoje.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3y9sojn> (at www.alert24.pl)
<spontaniczny> Hmmm, tzn ?
<Wizard> chyba mu ktoś kiedyś za mocno przypierdolił i mu do tej pory zostało
<Wizard> spontaniczny: to znaczy unikać takich "produktów" jak arch na przykład
<spontaniczny> wszyscy mi tu kiedyś archa proponowali.
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ja ostrzegam tylko
<spontaniczny> a ja jak głupi instalowałem
<Wizard> ;)
<spontaniczny> nie nie instaluje archa.
<spontaniczny> ale chciałbym wypróbować coś innego niż fedora czy ubu
<winter> Wizard: co byś polecił przyjemnego do nauki z języków programowania
<AaaA> dlaczego unikac archa?
<winter> znam nawet basha ale na tym koniec
<winter> AaaA: sypie się, chociarzby to
<AaaA> z mojego punku widzenia to najlepiej udokumentowana dystrybucja
<winter> przynajmniej się sypał kiedy ja go używałem
<winter> co stego kiedy jest niestabilny
<AaaA> co jest niestabilne?
<AaaA> myslisz o tym, że uzwa swiezych pakietow?
<winter> arch
<winter> też
<spontaniczny> winter, a jakie Ty masz destro?
<winter> ja obecnie ubuntu,ubuntu, xp ,debian, zgroza server2008
<winter> takie mam os'y na swoich sprzętach
<DaZ> winter: nie fuduj >:
<spontaniczny> Czy coś się stanie jak na zainstalowane sterowniki z repo zainstaluje te od producenta?
<AaaA> nie trafilem na nic co byloby w samym systemie jakies niestabilne, co do aplikacji to tak jak wszedzie ze swiezymi pakietami
<winter> DaZ: :-D
<DaZ> ehg
<DaZ> nie winter, Wizard
<DaZ> na ciebie to tam laske kłade
<winter> i vice versa :-D
<DaZ> ty to conajwyżej laseczke masz.
<winter> podejrzewam że ze względu na rozmiary swojego członka jesteś niezdolny do rozmmażania
<AaaA> co do stabilnosci i kiepskiej dokumentacji to ja wyeliminowalbym ubuntu
<DaZ> aż tak cie to kręci, że musisz zacząć o tym pisać?
<winter> sam zaczałeś
<DaZ> ty zacząłeś.
<winter> 08:37 < DaZ> na ciebie to tam laske kłade
<winter> 08:37 < winter> i vice versa :-D
<winter> 08:37 < DaZ> ty to conajwyżej laseczke masz.
<Wizard> AaaA: tu muszę się zgodzić :(
<AaaA> rozwiazanie kazdego problemu to przekopytanie sie przez fora na ktorych sa miliardy odpowiedzi z tego tylko 20% poprawne a z tego tylko 10% do tej konkretnej wersji
<DaZ> winter: i?
<winter> ślepyś?
<winter> nie wiesz co piszesz?
<winter> sam nie kminisz własnych wypowiedzi?
<DaZ> laska
<DaZ> 1. «pręt na końcu zagięty albo zakończony ozdobną rączką, służący do podpierania się»
<winter> DaZ: to moga być pierwsze objawy schizofrenii
<winter> ~tak, potocznie kutas
<DaZ> albo rozmowy z gimbusem
<AaaA> do tego przy U mnie szokuje to co sie dzieje firma-sponsor ciagle zmienia pomysly
<DaZ> 4.  pot. «o bardzo zgrabnej, atrakcyjnej dziewczynie»
<DaZ> not rry
<AaaA> i raz cos jest fajne ich zdaniem i wlaczaja a potem wywalaja bo jest be:)
<winter> też
<spontaniczny> Ja nie lubie Ubuntu.
<DaZ> a kutasy to przy pasie generalnie [;
<winter> anyways, będę miał tu sporą biblioteczkę informatyczną in english za kilka godzin
<AaaA> U jest fajne jak sie nic z nim nie robi:)
<AaaA> bo rzeczywiscie sam z siebie dziala w miare ok
<Wizard> AaaA: nawet ltsy są mizerne
<bez_nicku> AaaA: w sensie wlanczasz i ogladasz okno logowania... i tak przez 8h w robocie? To masz na mysli piszac, "nic sie w nim nie robi"?
<Wizard> :D
<AaaA> ale coraz bardziej zaczyna mi przypominac mandrake/mandiva czy jak sie to teraz nazywa po tych zawirowaniach
<winter> bez_nicku: masz fajki? :->
<lotharek> włączasz*
<Wizard> to jeszcze żyje?
<bez_nicku> winter: si
<winter> gut
<AaaA> bez_nicku: mam na mysli to ze uzywasz domyslnego wszystkiego
<AaaA> to jest w miare dograne
<winter> wszystko można popsuć jak siętylko chce
<AaaA> poza kwiatkami jak alsa itp alt to sie wszedzie zdarza
<winter> ale czasem nie ma się na to wpływu
<bez_nicku> winter: dobrze ze mi przypomniales, teraz jak juz mam to moge palic jak lokomotywa :P afk
<AaaA> szkoda kasy na jaranie:)
<winter> rawr
<Wizard> ?
<winter> !
 * Wizard rzucił
<winter> good 4 u
<winter> ale co to za piwo bez papierosa
<Wizard> dobre, pety śmierdzą
<spontaniczny> To sobie kup e-papierosa
<Wizard> po co?
<Wizard> wolę sobie nic nie kupować a kasę mieć na wódę
<winter> wóda ssie
<spontaniczny> lepiej nawalić sie gorzałą niż piwami
<winter> na odwrót ;->
<spontaniczny> nie bo bania po piwach jest ciężka i muli strasznie
<spontaniczny> w dodatku co chwile szczać idziesz
<winter> wódką nie idzie się delektować, wyżera i łatwo przedawkować
<winter> już lepiej rum nawet
<nemek> winter, finlandii nie piłeś, to nie jest "wóda do chlania" tylko pełen smak :)
<nemek> spontaniczny, a bania najwieksza jest po winie czerwonym albo whisky
<winter> nie ma smacznej wódy
<spontaniczny> po ginie jest niefajny kac
<spontaniczny> rzygasz choinką i srasz szyszkami
<winter> spontaniczny: twój login sugeruje, że nie pijesz
<spontaniczny> a, że co jaram?
<winter> no już prędzej
<spontaniczny> nie jaram od 3 lat
<winter> taka zmyłka
<winter> hehe :-D
<spontaniczny> bo ja w relacjach między ludzkich jestem spontaniczny
<spontaniczny> najpierw robie potem pytam
<Wizard> lol
<winter> mówię o loginie, twoim userze@twój_host
<Wizard> najprostsza droga do sokarżenia o gwałt :D
<spontaniczny> winter, jak sie nażarłem accodinu to już wszelkie używki psychoaktywne se darowałem
<winter> na kaszel?
<spontaniczny> ta
<spontaniczny> a jaki ja mam user-host ?
<Wizard> Szahid@śmieci-inetia.pl
<winter> próbowałem, to ten ot dexametorphanu?
<spontaniczny> nie znam składu
<winter> dxm, ta substancja psychoaktywna
<spontaniczny> swego czasu na hypperrealu czytałem i próbowałem
<winter> ja jeszcze tussipect z efedryną kiedyś cały wypiłem
<Wizard> acodin jest na koeinie
<Wizard> kodeinie
<winter> to mnie nagle wzięło na rower
<winter> Wizard: na bank nie
<spontaniczny> dmx to extasy
<winter> też nie
<spontaniczny> cipeks żarłeś?
<winter> niet
<spontaniczny> Tantum Rosa
<spontaniczny> na benzydaminie to jest
<winter> a propos kodeiny to chciałem kiedyś spróbować
<spontaniczny> nic Ci  w sumie nie ejst tylko ciągle sie czegoś boisz
<winter> ale za dużo pierdzielenia z tymi tabletkami
<nemek> o tusipec słyszeliście? Z czasów studiów, syrop na kaszel w dużej ilości, poprawia koncentrację i przyswajanie informacji
<winter> 09:21 < winter> ja jeszcze tussipect z efedryną kiedyś cały wypiłem
<winter> :->
<winter> anyway bier uber alles
<nemek> winter, a tak :) przegapiłem :D
<Wizard> california uber alles!
<Wizard> starczy
 * winter plays some dead kennedys
<PoKrAk> jołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<spontaniczny> źąąąąąą
<winter> spontaniczny: http://www.przychodnia.pl/el/leki.php3?lek=2687
<winter> jeszcze kiedyś to
<winter> ale to była dziwna impreza
<winter> zasnąłem w windzie
<winter> nalewki i myolastan
<winter> tyle, że ludzie spoko i w sumie fajnie było
<spontaniczny> kumpel mi kiedys opowiadał że ćpali te dopalacze i tak im bania sie poryła że wszystkim spiącym facetom banany / flamastry /długopisy do dupy wsadzali
<winter> paliłem kiedyś zielsko z kolekcjonera
<winter> a kiedy zamknęli te sklepy okazało się, że zielsko samo nie było psychoaktywne
<winter> po badaniach
<winter> psychoaktywne było to czym to zielsko spryskiwali
<winter> czyli wszystko chemia z laboreatorium
<spontaniczny> jak to sie nazywało?
<winter> mocarz
<spontaniczny> taka laska u nas przyniosła pasibrzucha
<spontaniczny> oglądalismy kacvegas i tam był motyw że kolo wyrwał sobie zęba
<spontaniczny> ona wyrwała/ułamała sobie dwie górne jedynki
<winter> :-o
<PoKrAk> i czym sie chwalicie :/
<winter> niczym się nie chwalimy, rozmawiamy
<spontaniczny> ja sie ciesze, ze nic nie biore już
 * winter lubi piwo
<spontaniczny> ja tż lubie ale bardziej jako napój niż sposób na "faze"
<PoKrAk> oki czas na restart
<PoKrAk> nowe aktualizacje do natty załadowane
<PoKrAk> re
<winter> wb
 * PoKrAk ogląda fajna bajeczkę :)
<yoshi314> ta, pewnie jakis schab
<freeman> hej, da rade pomoc http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=137068 ?
<PoKrAk> nie
<yoshi314> nie da sie w kde wyklikac zeby nie podlaczal sie do smb?
<freeman> yoshi314: szukam od wczoraj i nie umiem znaleźć tego
<yoshi314> ja od dawna kde nie uzywalem
<yoshi314> a moze po prostu wystarczy sambe zatrzymac, skoro nie korzystasz
<freeman> yoshi314:  w /etc/init.d/ nie ma pliku samba ;/
<PoKrAk> szukaj smb
<PoKrAk> a nie samba
<PoKrAk> a jak sie nie korzysta to lepiej usunac ja
<AaaA> a to nie jest przypadkiem smb4k z kde?
<Skrzyp> Ja miałem na debianie dodane po ch... domyślnie smb i zwalniało strasznie
<freeman> w /etc/init.d mam tylko to (na litere s) samsung-tools         screen-cleanup        single                ssh                   stop-bootlogd-single
<freeman> saned                 sendsigs              slapd                 stop-bootlogd         sudo
<PoKrAk> freeman odpal synaptic i poszukac co masz zainstalowene z sambą
<freeman> wszystkie pakiety z smb w nazwie, ktore nie powodowaly usuniecia calego kde usunąlem. Teraz chyba reset i powinno pomoc, mam nadzie
<freeman> zostal libsmbclient ale go nie mozna usunac bez usuwania calego kde
<freeman> niestety reset nie pomogl ;/
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop rozwiąze problem albo sudo aptitude install e17
<spontaniczny> Re ;-)
<Skrzyp> ;>
<ILOSanok> witam, Panowie, reanimuje szkolna flote zabytkowa, czy ta plyta http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/mb/specs/ga-8ld533.html
<ILOSanok> bedzie obslugiwac kosci PC2700?
<PoKrAk> heh no i e17 sliczniusio wyglada już :)
<PoKrAk> trza jeno troche wodotrysków dodać :)
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk, zrób screena
<spontaniczny> no
<PoKrAk> moment
<PoKrAk> http://pokrak79.wrzuta.pl/obraz/5CMsWJbjnYD/zrzut_ekranu
<Skrzyp> Hej Dreadlish
<Dawidek> ;]
<Dreadlish> eloooo
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> myslalem ze poprostu macie afka xD
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nawet ty sie dorobiles spoofa xd
<Dawidek> xdxdxd
<Dawidek> 9_9
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dawidek> notihing
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> kapuje ;p
<Dawidek> nothing*
<Dreadlish> było napisać po polsku "nic"
<Dawidek> oh przepraszam
<Dawidek> obiecuje poprawe
<Dawidek> :)
<Dreadlish> nie ma takiej konieczności
<Dreadlish> tylko ja sie czasem czepiam za pierdoły
<Dreadlish> a robie czasem gorsze błędy =.=
<NightWish`> bry
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dawidek> NightWish`: o/ ;)
<NightWish`> Dawidek: \o
<Dreadlish> o
<Dawidek> ;>
<Dreadlish> ludzie wstaja
<winter> ble
<NightWish`> ja tam od lekarza wrocilam
<Dawidek> i jak
<Dawidek> opowiadaj
<Dawidek> priv/gg
<Dawidek> :)
<NightWish`> we wtorek do szpitala ;)
<Dreadlish> chory/a?
<Dawidek> chora
<Dawidek> jak cos
<NightWish`> wiecj Ci nie powiem bo w sumie sama wiele nie wiem
<Dawidek> ahh
<Dawidek> ale na jakis zabieg
<Dreadlish> winter: co cie tak obrzydzilo?
<NightWish`> bipsja albo wyciecie calego tego gowna
<Dawidek> ehh
<Dawidek> ;/
<NightWish`> no Ty
<winter> Dreadlish: tak kolega z irca zawsz esię wita
<NightWish`> mogli mnie wziac dzisiaj
<NightWish`> a jutro mam parapetowke
<Dawidek> :D
<Dreadlish> winter: ok.
<Dawidek> nie no to wiadomo
<Dawidek> parapetowke musisz zaliczyc
<winter> podejżewam, że nagrał się w majesty gdzie wampiry chodzą i mówią "ble"
<NightWish`> Dawidek: wtedy bym robila impreze w szpitalu ;D
<Dawidek> ja juz mam sylwestra ustawionego \o/
<NightWish`> tylko nie wiem czy mnie zatrzymaja czy nie
<NightWish`> Dawidek: me too ;>
<Dawidek> mogą zatrzymać..
<NightWish`> wiem ze mogą
<Dawidek> ja wczoraj z bratem ciotecznym gadalem
<Dawidek> mowi ze jakas domówka bardzo chetnie
<Dawidek> ;>
<Dawidek> bo drugi brat do hotelu jedzie
<Dawidek> ze znajomymi
<NightWish`> to ja mam nieco inne plany ;D
<Dawidek> wiec dom wolny <ok>
<Dawidek> jakis klub?
<winter> sylwester ssie
<PoKrAk> no wrescie znalazłem moja ulubiona tapetke animowana do e17 :)
<Dawidek> winter: nie znam człowieka
<winter> jest przereklamowany
<Dreadlish> winter: tak.
<PoKrAk> wiec juz powoli bedzie mozna sie z gnome na enlightenment przesiąść
<winter> święta też
 * winter nie lubi grudnia
<NightWish`> winter: ja też nie
<Dreadlish> winter: ja lubie początek stycznia tylko dlatego że mam wtedy urodziny
<NightWish`> Dawidek: jutro ar ma urodziny ;>
<Dawidek> hmm
<Dawidek> trzeba odjebac jakis topic
<Dawidek> :D
<Dawidek> tam gdzie trzeba :P
<winter> NightWish`: ten z /whois ar ?
<NightWish`> na freenodzie ma nieco inny nick
<winter> arachnist czy jakoś tak
<NightWish`> si
<Dawidek> ;]
<winter> które że tak z ciekawości się spytam
<Dawidek> NightWish`: które to już?
<Dawidek> 2*?
 * AaaA sobie zrobił prezent:)
<Dreadlish> AaaA: jaki?
<AaaA> http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/05/rii-mini-wireless-keyboard-is-perfect-for-your-htpc-not-your-wi/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ybn8eem> (at www.engadget.com)
<NightWish`> Dawidek: nie wiem ale albo 23 albo 24
<Dreadlish> ok
<winter> to w moim wieku albo młodszy ;->
<Dawidek> hmm
<Dawidek> stary :PP
<NightWish`> dziecko
<NightWish`> Ty sie nie odzywaj lepiej ;p
<Dawidek> :X
<Dawidek> dziecko
<Dawidek> ;p
<Dreadlish> no ma jeszcze 77 albo 76 lat do setki
<NightWish`> jemu albo 64 albo 128
<NightWish`> :P
<winter> 64 to taka pesymistyczna wersja
<winter> 128 to już trochę nierealna
<NightWish`> 96?
<Dawidek> ale tapete zajebistą znalazlem
<NightWish`> poka
<Dawidek> http://www.bankfotek.pl/view/818738
<Dawidek> :P
<NightWish`> łe
<NightWish`> ja chce coś zimowego
<Dawidek> caly czas mialem moto na tapecie a teraz wreszcie samochod :P
<NightWish`> jesienna ominelam nie zauważając nawet kiedy
<Dawidek> zimową?
<Dawidek> to mozna tak zrobic byle jakim samochodem pod lidlem
<Dawidek> :DDD
<Dawidek> ewentualnie dorysuj sobie śnieg
<Dawidek> albo ja to zrobir
<Dawidek> zrobie
<winter> http://imgur.com/NaOOk.jpg
<winter> a ja taką mam ^
<NightWish`> zoacze co ja tu mam z zimowych
<NightWish`> eh
<NightWish`> wszystkie mam jeszcze z okresu zlamanego serca ;/
 * PoKrAk revita juz z enlightenmentu na nattym
<Dawidek> pokaze wam wczesniejsza
<Dawidek> ;p
<PoKrAk> nawet gnome paneł ładnie działa
<NightWish`> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ZebKn9cjdz4/SndXsDBWAII/AAAAAAAAAFs/OqYRnUJBcPk/zrzut_ekranu-8.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/23rtgcz> (at lh6.ggpht.com)
<NightWish`> moja dawno dawno temu
<Dreadlish> xd
<Dreadlish> fajnie zrobione
<Dreadlish> tylko mi troche by nie pasowal ten conky po lewej xD
<NightWish`> o właśnie
<NightWish`> co do conky
<NightWish`> ktoś się choć trochę na tym zna
<PoKrAk> hmm wlasnie musze sprawdzic czy conky pod e17 bedzie działał
<NightWish`> bo teraz zamiast stopnia temperatury pokazuje "Sunrie:"
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: a ma łaske robić?
<NightWish`> Sunrise*
<PoKrAk> ja mam jedna konfiguracje co od dawien dawna korzystam
<Dreadlish> to masz coś źle zrobionego cuta
<Dreadlish> jak to jest w bashu
<NightWish`> Dawidek: łap: http://picasaweb.google.com/eva.locura/Screenshots#
<Dawidek> wczesniej miałem ta
<winter> 2.6.27-generic :-p
<Dawidek> http://www.bankfotek.pl/view/813278
<Dawidek> ale NightWish` nie patrz
<Dawidek> :P
<Dreadlish> 2.6.27 - ludzie
<winter> 2.6.27-10-generic :-p even
<NightWish`> o fuuuu
<Dawidek> :P
<NightWish`> najbrzydsza tapeta jaką widzialam
<Dreadlish> widzialem gorsze
<NightWish`> uwierz mi
<NightWish`> ta jest najbrzydsza
<Dawidek> NightWish`:
<Dawidek> haha :D
<NightWish`> ide pogrzebać w tej pogodynce jak nikt nie chce pomoc
<Dreadlish> ale to jest śmieszne
<Dreadlish> po co pogodynka? tak trudno wystawić termometr?
<NightWish`> Dreadlish: tak!
<NightWish`> to moja zachcianka i musisz sie z tym pogodzic ;]
<Dreadlish> ok xD
<winter> o ka iks de
<Dreadlish> ja to temperature biore na oko
<Dreadlish> jezu kolejny ktoremu "xd" nie pasuje
<Dreadlish> taki moj zasrany nawyk
<winter> kto powiedział, że mi nie pasuje
<Dreadlish> tak wnioskuje
<winter> to błędnie
<winter> ja w przeciwieństwie do niektórych tutaj się nie przy***rdalam
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> juz nic nie mowie
<Dreadlish> bo na niektorych kanalach to realnie ludzi wkurwia
<Dreadlish> ma ktos sposob na composite w ob?
<Dawidek> mnie xd wkurwia
<Dawidek> :)
<winter> ob?
<Dawidek> z wyjątkami
<Dreadlish> zw
<Dreadlish> openbox
<winter> xcompmgr?
<Dawidek> http://www.bankfotek.pl/view/785964
<Dawidek> ta tapetka jest fajna
<Dawidek> ;p
<Dawidek> http://www.bankfotek.pl/view/773241
<Dawidek> ta gorsza
<Dawidek> ;p
<winter> łindołs sewen
<Dawidek> tak jest
<winter> co to za monitor systemu?
<Dawidek> he?
<Dawidek> ;x
<Dawidek> gdzie gdzie gdzie
<winter> na ostatniej fotce, jak się program nazywa
<Dawidek> http://www.bankfotek.pl/view/773241
<Dawidek> na tej?
<winter> nom
<Dreadlish> jj
<Dawidek> czeekaj bo mi sie teraz nie ładuje 9_9
<Dawidek> łindosowy
<Dawidek> :P
<Dreadlish> ale nie ma takiego xd
<Dreadlish> standardowo
<Dawidek> no jak nie
<Dawidek> :E
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej w ultimate
<Dawidek> ja mam home premium i jest
<Dawidek> ;]
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> zw
<Dawidek> ;]
<adsasfdas> witajcie
<adsasfdas> mam proble
<adsasfdas> m
<Dawidek> witaj
<Dawidek> my także
<Dawidek> wspieramy Cie.
<winter> Dawidek: http://i.imgur.com/TuuIl.jpg
<adsasfdas> jak w programie Kino zrobić tak, aby dwa filmy były obok siebie?
<winter> idę zajarać
<adsasfdas> @winter: tez mam athlona 64
<Dreadlish> athlon64 power - ostatnio wygrzebalem gdzieś takiego
<Dreadlish> tylko nie pamiętam gdzie go dałem :/
<adsasfdas> wie ktoś jak rozwiązać mój problem?
<adsasfdas> żeby małe filmiki ustawić w jednym filmie obok siebie na jednolitym tle
<Dawidek> winter:
<Dawidek> ja przy operze/irssi/winamp/aqq i jakies w tle programy
<Dawidek> typu xfire last play itd
<Dawidek> mam 20-30% CPU
<Dawidek> i do 1GB ramu;p
<Dawidek> ale ja mam phenoma
<Dawidek> ;p
<Dawidek> X2 555 3,20 ghz
<Dawidek> do odblokowania :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja mam athlona ii x3 435 2,9 odblokowanego
<Dreadlish> na phenka x4 jakiegoś
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej tak cpu-z gada
<Dawidek> ja widzialem jak koles mojego odblokowł do X4 i 4,00 ghz
<Dawidek> ^^
<Dawidek> ogólnie nie nadazy sie za czesciami do kompw
<Dawidek> kompów
<Dawidek> kupowałem w maju kompa za 2200zł
<adsasfdas> wie ktos czy nie?
<Dawidek> dzisiaj za tą kase bym miał X4 i 4gb ramu
<NightWish`> czyli moj henryk taki przestarzaly nie jest
<NightWish`> ale Dawidek
<NightWish`> najpierw Ty sie dorob nielimitowanego neta ;d
<adsasfdas> offtop mały
<winter> Dawidek: to upgrade biosu i jedziesz
<winter> czy już masz taką opcję
<Dreadlish> Dawidek: jeszcze do tego hd5850 i jedziesz crysisa na wysokich detalach z aax8 na 1080p
<Dawidek> NightWish`:
<Dawidek> umowa sie konczy
<Dawidek> i biore cos
<NightWish`> :D
<Dawidek> na kabli
<Dawidek> kablu
<Dawidek> bo mnie kurwica bierze
<Dawidek> ;p
<NightWish`> ja musze sie doczekac az mi lacze upgrade'uja
<Dawidek> same demoty ile zżerają :P
<NightWish`> bo wyciaganie do 2 mb mnie nie cieszy
<NightWish`> zwlaszcza ze powinno do 14 ;/
<Dawidek> Dreadlish: teraz mam hd5770
<lotharek> pfff
<Dawidek> i wystarczy
 * Dreadlish got headshot
<Dawidek> ;p
<Dawidek> za malo ramu mam co prawda bo dwójke
<lotharek> u nas w aka mamy 1mbps...
<Dawidek> i dla bbc2 juz na maxa zżera 1,80gb
<winter> mam gf9500gt i jestem zadowolony
<Dawidek> e tam
<Dawidek> ja kiedys z 5200 bylem zadowolony
<winter> zapłaciłem jakieś 200
<Dreadlish> winter: ja bym ją wywalił przez okno
<Dreadlish> winter: i nie kupił jej nawet gdyby mi dopłacili
<Dreadlish> bo to jest porażka całej serii
<NightWish`> ja mam 9300 i nie placze
 * winter potrzebuje takiej grafy do composite i Q3a
<winter> i wystarcza
<winter> :-)
 * Dreadlish poszukuje radeona przynajmniej 9550 bo jego 9200 już nie styka
<EsmD> winter: jakbys mial wyrzucac, to ja chetnie przyjme, bo ja zbieram takie sprzety ;D
<Dreadlish> ja szukam jakiegos 9550 lub wyżej
<Dreadlish> na agp
<EsmD> Dreadlish: mam radeona x1300pro, ale nie ma chlodzenia z tylu :/
<winter> spoko, mam jeszcze voodoo1, jakoś przeżyję
<Dreadlish> voodoo
<winter> lulz
<Dreadlish> to ja mam 3 w szafie
<EsmD> voodoo na pci-e? ;D
<Dreadlish> nie
<winter> na pci
<Dreadlish> na pci
<winter> ^^
<Dreadlish> sie przydaje jak komuś grafika siadnie
<EsmD> ja na pci mam matroxa
<winter> i to nie jest kareta graficzna
<winter> a akcelerator
<Dreadlish> akcelerator
<Dreadlish> to jak na gazete mówić makulatura
<winter> kabelkiem się do karty podłanczało
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<winter> i ff7 śmigał płynnie ^^
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mam 7% życia na akumulatorze
<Dreadlish> bo przy 10% sie wyłącza
<EsmD> Dreadlish: chcesz moja radeon x1300pro? :P
<Dreadlish> esmd: a za ile ją chcesz? ;p
<NightWish`> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs31/f/2008/190/7/3/Linux_wallpaper_HD_by_F2006.jpg :D
<EsmD> za 60zł?
<Dreadlish> na agp?
<Dawidek> kurwa
<EsmD> tak jak mowie musialbys dorobic do nej radiatorek z tylu
<Dawidek> potrzebuje tej aplikacji
<Dreadlish> je tam
<EsmD> tak, na agp
<NightWish`> Dawidek: znajdź mi jakiegoś wallpapera zajebistego
<Dreadlish> to ja radiatorow mam w kij
<Dawidek> NightWish`: nie teraz
<Dawidek> ej ej ej
<Dawidek> potrzebuje aplikacji
<Dawidek> co jak sie ja otwieralo
<winter> Dreadlish: masz bogatych rodziców?
<Dawidek> to nie dalo sie zamknąć ani krzyzykiem
<Dreadlish> winter: nie
<Dawidek> jakas animacja wyskakiwala
<Dawidek> tylko w procesach mozna byl ją zamknać
<EsmD> Dreadlish: ale tam mial byc taki w formie X
<Dawidek> macie cos podobnego albo to?
<EsmD> z tylu
<Dreadlish> esmd: ksztalt nie ma znaczenia
<Dreadlish> esmd: byle byłby wydolny
<EsmD> Dreadlish: nie rozumiesz... pokaze ci
<EsmD> bo nie chce ci sprzedac a pozniej bylbys niezadowol;ony
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> x1300 niekompletnego się za 60zł nie opłaca
<winter> chociarz w sumie sprzedałem ostatnio jednego w pełni sprawnego za 80
<Dreadlish> 60zł to ja rozumiem z przesyłką ;p
<Dreadlish> on nie jest w kształcie litery x tylko ma mocowanie na xa pewnie
<Szatan> NightWish`: greatz :) fajna tapetka idealna do pracy
<NightWish`> Szatan: ja chce nową
<EsmD> Dreadlish: z tylu jest cos w rodzaju rdzenia ktory sie przegrzewa jak nie ma tam nic: moze nie widac na tym zdjeciu, ale nie ma tego X'a co tutaj jest: http://bayimg.com/NABlEaAdE
<NightWish`> mozesz polecić coś lajtowego?
<Dreadlish> no
<Szatan> NightWish`: za 4 godzinki, k?
<NightWish`> na luzie
<NightWish`> Szatan: chociaz ja nie wiem czy ja juz nie padne do tego czasu ;)
<Dawidek> bluescreen \o/
<Dreadlish> to ja mialem taką tapete kiedyś
<Szatan> NightWish`: http://4walled.org/ watch this
<NightWish`> :)
<winter> http://4walled.org/not_cool_bro.jpg
<Szatan> NightWish`: Deprecha atakuje?
<NightWish`> nie
<winter> NightWish`: masz lapka i neta z jakiejś sieci gsm?
<NightWish`> neta to ja mam z neozdrady
<winter> to jak będziesz pisać ze szpitala :<
<NightWish`> a taki to mam
<NightWish`> w sumie aktywowalam sobie 2 gb w erze
<NightWish`> ale mysle ze w szpitalu poczytam sobie troche nowozytnych filozofow
<Dawidek> NightWish`: a kto przejmuje interes?
<Dawidek> wiesz o co mi chodzi
<NightWish`> nikt
<Dawidek> :)
<NightWish`> na wiecej niz 2-3 dni mnie nie wezmą
<Dawidek> ok
<NightWish`> no chyba ze umre
<NightWish`> ale to wtedy dam znać jak sie dowiem ;d
<winter> idę se kawę zrobić
<Dawidek> NightWish`: bez przesady
<NightWish`> nie no, moge wrocic tego samego dnia do domu a moga mnie zatrzymać ;)
<Szatan> NightWish`: za ile dziengów aktywowałaś?
<NightWish`> ?
<NightWish`> 40 zł
<NightWish`> bo byłam w pilnej potrzebie
<NightWish`> ale przez pol roku tylko
<NightWish`> potem to wywale i wroce do 100 mb
<NightWish`> jesli wrzuce sobie 250 mb obrazek na tapete to komp mi zmuli?
<NightWish`> :D
<Szatan> NightWish`: raczej nie
<NightWish`> 27000X6000 pikseli :)
<Szatan> NightWish`: weź to przeskaluj w gimpie
<NightWish`> nie no, ja sobie zartuje
<adsasfdas> a
<Szatan> be
<Szatan> we
<adsasfdas> ce
<Szatan> gie
<adsasfdas> ą
<winter> iks de
<adsasfdas> pozamiatane
<Szatan> je
<Szatan> jo
<adsasfdas> ↓
<adsasfdas> ←
<adsasfdas> →
<EsmD> Dreadlish: to jestes zainteresowany? :P
<adsasfdas> czym
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> bo wykopałem wykopalisko
<Dreadlish> u kolegi d
<Dreadlish> xd*
<EsmD> moge wystawic na allegro jakby co
<adsasfdas> kogo?
<Dreadlish> jednak juz nie trzeba
<Dreadlish> fx5200 mam
<winter> mój kolega wystawił kiedyś ojca na allegro
<winter> "jaki jest każdy widzi"
<adsasfdas> +10 do szpanu
<adsasfdas> rofl
<adsasfdas> słuchajcie, mam problem
<winter> coś mu złego z kontem potem zrobili
<winter> adsasfdas: jaki
<adsasfdas> chciałbym, aby zawsze jak włączę gnome-terminal wyskakiwał cowsay mówiący fortunkę
<adsasfdas> losową
 * adsasfdas has quit (Quit: rzal)
<winter> adsasfdas: musisz napisać skrypta losującego frazy i potem do .bashrc z tym
<adsasfdas> dobry pomysł
<adsasfdas> a jak?
 * Tyczek foobar2000 (v1.1.1): Squarepusher [Feed Me Weird Things #02] Tundra [02:06/07:55] 576kbps 32.64MB Monkey's Audio Extra High
<adsasfdas> zawsze chciałem umieć pisać skrypty
<winter> nie pamiętam jak się losowało wartość całkowitą w bashu
<adsasfdas> cowsay `fortune`?
<winter> nie korzystałem z fortune
<winter> z cowsay owszem
<adsasfdas> jak ma sie zainstalowane fortune-mod i cowsaya
<adsasfdas> to jak sie wpisze fortune to daje losowa fortunke
<winter> ok, za każdym razem inne losuje
<winter> nom to cowsay `fortune`
<adsasfdas> a cowsay `fortune` to cowsay gadajacy fortunke
<winter> do .bashrc
<adsasfdas> tez losowy
<adsasfdas> ale jak ten skrypt?
<winter> nie potrzeba już chyba
<adsasfdas> ą
<winter> nie wiedziałem, że fortune losuje
<winter> cowsay `fortune` will do
<adsasfdas> nawet jest fortune-pl
<spontaniczny> gra ktoś z was w jakieś mmo?
<adsasfdas> ale przy starcie gnome-terminal zeby wyskakiwala
<winter> adsasfdas: możesz sobie też wybrać motyw cowsay
<adsasfdas> spontaniczny: owszem
<adsasfdas> winter: czyli?
<spontaniczny> adsasfdas, w co grasz?
<adsasfdas> spontaniczny: w ut
<Dawidek> lece do szpitala
<Dawidek> bb
<adsasfdas> co mu jest?
<spontaniczny> adsasfdas, mógłbyś rozwinąć skrót?
<adsasfdas> spontaniczny: Unreal Tournament
<winter> adsasfdas: cowsay -f /usr/share/cowsay/cows/PLIK.cow `fortune`
<adsasfdas> winter: to mi zrobi tak, że po prostu napisze tego cowsaya
<adsasfdas> a ja chce automatycznie przy startupie gnome-terminal
<winter> masz różne motywy, nie tylko krowy
<adsasfdas> wiem
<spontaniczny> adsasfdas, to jwat FPS nie mmo
<adsasfdas> cowsay -f vader :)
<adsasfdas> spontaniczny: wiem
<adsasfdas> chcialem zmarnowac te 2 minuty twego cennego czasu
<spontaniczny> Hah.
<adsasfdas> Hahah.
<spontaniczny> Śmiga pod wine?
<adsasfdas> jest native
<adsasfdas> ale pod wine też
<adsasfdas> kultowa gra
<winter> q3a!
<adsasfdas> winter: <ironia> nigdy bym na to nie wpadł </ironia>
<adsasfdas> a w repo są fajne fpsy?
<adsasfdas> ubu 9.10
<winter> aptitude
<adsasfdas> o_0
<winter> masz tam cały pierdylion w menu do przejżenia
<winter> z natywnych fps na linucha
<adsasfdas> wiem
<winter> to lubię jeszcze ut
<adsasfdas> w synapticu patrzyłem
<winter> ale nie unreal tournament
<adsasfdas> zupa, brb
<winter> ale urban terror
 * adsasfdas is away [log:on]
<winter> a udław się
<winter> :->
<adsasfdas> słyszałem
<spontaniczny> a w mmo nie gracie? :p
<EsmD> a ja mam fear 1 dodatek jakis, a nawet go nie uruchomilem bo za slabego kompa mam ;D
<adsasfdas> wpisałem /me is away [log:on]
<winter> to dobrze, zwiększyłem szanse zadławienia
 * adsasfdas idzie się udławić zupą
 * adsasfdas is away
<winter> EsmD: jakie masz pecsy
<winter> specsy*
<EsmD> rozne, to sie zmienia co jakis czas, najmocniejszego to mialem duron 1ghz/graficzna gf2 32mb/ 1gbram
<winter> :->
<winter> super sprzęt
<EsmD> ale WoW the burning crusade na najnizszych dzialal znakomicie, nie zwieszalo sie
<EsmD> 10lat temu to byl super sprzet
<winter> da się na tym pracować
<winter> szczególnie że giga pamięci
<adsasfdas> iZupa 4G
<winter> mam tez pIII z 256 mb ramu i jest gorzej głównie ze względu na pamięć
<adsasfdas> nom nom nom
<EsmD> ale teraz mam zintegrowana karta graficzna+zintegrowany procesor, jak wlaczam noktowizor w cs 1.6 to sie nei da grac :D
<adsasfdas> winter: mozesz rozwinac skrot pIII?
<winter> ale robi jako domowy firewall
<adsasfdas> a, pentium 3?
<EsmD> pentium 3
<adsasfdas> pierwszy
<adsasfdas> o kurde, słonce mi razi
<adsasfdas> mam problem z grubem i starym ubuntu
<adsasfdas> zainstalowałem kiedys ubu 9.10 i postanowilem je aktualizowac, zle jako ze canonical ssie w updatach, to nie udalo sie
<adsasfdas> mialem tam wazne save'y z gry, wiec zainstalowalem nowe ubu obok starego
<adsasfdas> byly one w katalogu uzytkownika\pobrane
<adsasfdas> chce je teraz zdobyc spowrotem i usunac stare ubu z menu gruba.
<winter> no i ?
<EsmD> z poziomu nowego ubu mozesz to zrobic
<EsmD> jak chcesz odzyskac cos, no to livecd najlepsze ale z pozomu nowego gruba pewnie tez sie da
<winter> rozumiem, że chcesz wypierniczyć stare ubu
<winter> to wypiernicz i update-grub
<winter> na nowym
<winter> nie widzę problemu
<Dreadlish> zamontuj partycje ze starym rm -rf na tej partycji z roota
<Dreadlish> i update-grub
<adsasfdas> ale nie mam dostepu do katalogu uzytkownika z tamtej instalacji
<EsmD> a z live cd nie masz?
<adsasfdas> najwazniejsze sa save'y
<adsasfdas> livecd jest przecież na dysku instalacyjnym
<winter> nie możesz partycji zamontować?
<winter> z poziomu tego nowego ubu?
<Dreadlish> dlatego ja zawsze daje /home  na osobno
<winter> nadal nie wiem w czym problem
<Dreadlish> wpisz sobie w terminalu
<Dreadlish> mount
<Dreadlish> i fdisk -l
<Dreadlish> i porównaj
<Dreadlish> której partycji nie masz zamontowanej
<Dreadlish> zamontuj
<EsmD> ale te techno jest teraz puste, kiedys byly normalne bity/rytmy a teraz bas  lup lup lup, pobrzdekaja chwilke, bas lup lup lup i tak pare minut -.-
<Dreadlish> poszujak /home
<winter> Dead Kennedys - [Bedtime For Democracy #11] Cesspools In Eden
<Dreadlish> EsmD: bo poprostu każdy odwala gówno
<EsmD> mam tego 20gb i dotychczas znalazlem normalnych piosenek okolo 80
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> o kant tyłka rozbić to wifi
<Dreadlish> niby 5,4mb/s
<Dreadlish> a przy 1.10mb/s sie dławi
<winter> \o/
<winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<winter> idę zajarać
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> to jest ta godzina o której patrze na zegarek
<Dreadlish> zrobił ktoś last.fma do moca?
<Szatan> ojć
<winter> burp
<Tyczek> Hmm zmieniłem theme w irssi na jakiś biały i kolor globalnego terminala też się na biały zmienił. Normalne?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> zresetuj terminal
<Dreadlish> to zobaczysz
<Dreadlish> i?
<PoKrAk> qna skleroza :/
<PoKrAk> co trzebaz obic jak na jakimś kanale pisze ze nie mozna wysłac na kanał wiadomości ??
<bikstopa> do servisu komputerowego lepiej bedzie pasowacdomena org czy info?
<bikstopa> jak myslicie? :D
<PoKrAk> servis to raczej info
<Dreadlish> org tez będzie
<bikstopa> servis - w znaczeniu naprawa kompa
<Dreadlish> ile rzeczy jest na org?
<bikstopa> orgazm, organizacja
<Dreadlish> xd
<Dreadlish> no to info
<bikstopa> to mi przychodzi do glowy ;d
<Dreadlish> albo w ogóle .pl
<bikstopa> pl zajete
<Dreadlish> uuu
<bikstopa> juz mam fajna nazwe
<bikstopa> i pl jest zajete
<Dreadlish> to zw
<PoKrAk> wie ktos co trza zrobic jak na szakims kanale irc nie mozna wysyłać na główną ??
<PoKrAk> man tryb nst
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: /msg NickOPa "prosze o sciagniecie moderacji. pozdrawiam"
<winter> bbl
<PoKrAk> wlasnie nie jest moderowany
<bikstopa> to wpisz polecenie /quit set mode i_want_tal
<bikstopa> talk*
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> albo
<PoKrAk> tia
<bikstopa> wklepiesz /nick i_cannot_speak
<PoKrAk> jak nie wiesz to poprostu powiedz
<bikstopa> nie mam pojecia :D
<PoKrAk> no i wszystko
<bikstopa> irc to smieszny protokol ;d
<PoKrAk> nic szukam dalej w googlach
<bikstopa> ja sie pytam jaka brac ta domene
<bikstopa> info czy org? :D
<PoKrAk> chyba ze ktos wie czy sa repo do e17 dla nattiego
<PoKrAk> bierz info
<bikstopa> no to biore org XD
<PushUpek> bry ;]
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: obiboku
<PoKrAk> odpaliłem enlightenment na nattym :)
<PoKrAk> teraz szukam czy ecomorph dla nattiego jest dostepny
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: jaki obiboku, gentoo instaluje ;P
<PoKrAk> zdrajca :)
<PushUpek> iii tam ;]
<PoKrAk> oo wlasnie moze ty PushUpek bedziesz wiedział
<PoKrAk> nie moge wysyłac na kanał jeden bo wywala nie mozna wysłać na kanalł
<PoKrAk> pomimo, że jnie ma moderate
<PoKrAk> :/
<dreadlish> ktoś ci może +q dał?
<PoKrAk> raczej nie pierwszy raz na ten  kanał wlazłem
<Dreadlish> acha
<AaaA> moze jest wymog +v?
<Dreadlish> maybe
<PoKrAk> nst tryb
<Dreadlish> oj ktoś zgubił terminal
 * yoshi314 znalazl porzucony terminal. 
<yoshi314> ktoś chce?
 * Dreadlish liczy ile ma
 * Dreadlish doliczył się 12 
<Dreadlish> sorry klawisza f13 nie mam
<Dreadlish> jezuuu
<Dreadlish> nigdy w życiu nie dam już routera na b+g
<Dreadlish> bo wtedy to nie jest b+g tylko b
 * bikstopa stal sie szczesliwym posiadaczem domeny .info :D
<Dreadlish> gz
<yoshi314> teraz tylko zaloz gdzie.zdobyc.info , ???? i profit!
<Dreadlish> "bikstopa ma domenę .info. Ty także zostań bohaterem w swoim domu!"
<yoshi314> hmm domen nie trzyma sie w domu
<Dreadlish> no ale jest się dumnym posiadaczem
<Dreadlish> więc takjakby się trzyma w domu ;p
<yoshi314> w takim sensie to ja swoja dziewczyne trzymam w domu ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ale to niestety tyczy się rzeczy niematerialnych :|
<yoshi314> a i tak mi wylazi na 'likierek'
<yoshi314> kobieta jest bardzo nie materialna, i w zwiazku z tym gromadzi duzo dobr materialnych
<yoshi314> *niematerialna
<yoshi314> glownie butow i torebek
<yoshi314> przeciwienstwa sie przyciagaja, czy cos
<Dreadlish> kij wie
<Dreadlish> z fizyki 4 mam
<yoshi314> ja z fizyki to mam przerwane studia
<Dreadlish> ok
<yoshi314> dalem sobie spokoj z tym przedmiotem, za duzo naciagania we wzorach ;)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> niestety ;p
<yoshi314> wolalem skonczyc matematyke, gdzie takie szwindle robi sie tylko majac do czynienia z komputerem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jak to dziwne rzeczy wychodzą
<Dreadlish> ale potem udowodnić się da za pomocą jakiegoś bardzo długiego równania
<Dreadlish> i nikt tego nie zrozumie
<yoshi314> najlepsze sa pomyslowe dowody
<yoshi314> np na dowod na twierdzenie pitagorasa, albo na to ze 3<pi<4
<yoshi314> najprostsze rzeczy najgorzej udowodnic
<Dreadlish> no
<yoshi314> a potem zaczynaja sie cuda, ujemne potegi urojone to pikus w porownaniu z tym na co mozna pozniej sie nadziac
<EsmD> i po uja wlasciwie mi w zyciu takie potegi urojone itp? :/
<yoshi314> no wlasnie, po co?
<yoshi314> przynajmniej magisterke mialem nieszczegolnie abstrakcyjna i troche przystawala do rzeczywistosci
<winter> burp
 * winter pije kujawiaka
 * NightWish` wcina ser plesniowy
 * PoKrAk czeka za 16 i spada do chaty
 * bikstopa pije herbate z rumem za ktory zaplacil 20 zl za litr :D
<en0x> ser plesniowy fuuu
<winter> dobry jest
<yoshi314> nom
<NightWish`> no!
<en0x> hmm
<PoKrAk> ser tylko zółty
<en0x> winko i ser plesniowy
<EsmD> bikstopa: ten rum to chyba z biedronki ejst
<en0x> this could work!
<winter> wino > litr
<PoKrAk> i sraczka po zepsutym serze i po zepsutym winie :)
<EsmD> ser plesniowy jest zajebisty
<EsmD> ups
<en0x> najlepsze wino to takie stare ktore jest jak galaretka
<EsmD> zapomnialem sie
<en0x> troszke opierdzielisz i kapa na maxa
<winter> nie do wybaczenia :<
<EsmD> ser plesniowy na kanaple z prawdziwym maslem, do tego sok przecierowy z warzyw i owocow...
<PoKrAk> hehehehehe http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/
<winter> burp
<Dreadlish> ?
<winter>  beek
<Dreadlish> co taki krótki?
<winter> bo za mało mam piwa
<Dreadlish> heh
<en0x> albo pijesz jakies siuski
<en0x> i slabo gazowane jest
<en0x> ;D
<Dreadlish> nooo xD
<Dreadlish> wreszcie ktoś to dobrze powiedział
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> z/w
<winter> pije kujawiaka i jest ok, tylko za mało, 4 to za mało definetly
<winter> definitywnie
<winter> en0x: btw wy tam macie prawie same siki w tych usach
<winter> czasem się importowane dobre trafi
<en0x> co ty pierdzielisz :S
<en0x> sa jakie bys nie chcial
<winter> same fakty
<en0x> czaskie niemieckie polskie
<winter> no to importowane
<en0x> a jak sobie poczytasz to i nawet budweiser jest czeski
<winter> usanianie nie potrafią wytworzyć dobrego piwa
<en0x> ;P
<winter> ^
<winter> ^^
<winter> i ty tam mieszkasz
<Kwpolska> jak ja uwielbiam bzr
<winter> co to za naród który nie potrafi piwa dobrego uzyskać
<en0x> winter: ale za to wodka tania
<en0x> :P
<winter> wódka ssie
<winter> już dzisiaj o tym mówiłem
<en0x> sam ssiesz i dobrze ci z  tym
<en0x> ;d
<crusty> alkohol ssie
<winter> niczego nie ssam
<crusty> ale i tak pijemy
<crusty> ;]
<winter> i słusznie, byle nie wodę
<winter> wódka wyżera, łatwo ją przedawkować
<winter> i smakuje strasznie źle
<en0x> whiskey++
<winter> trochę lepiej ale i tak ssiesz :P
<winter> perfumy
<en0x> powiedzial bym ci cos ale bana dostane
<en0x> :p
<winter> :-D
<en0x> amatorze
<en0x> :D
<winter> nie tłumacz się
<en0x> dobra dobra
<winter> pokój obok możesz banować
<winter> Dead Kennedys - [Plastic Surgery Disasters  #01] Government Flu
<BlessJah> Szatan: pong
<BlessJah> Szatan: jak pingujesz mow czego chcesz, bedzie szybciej
<Dawidek> jestem
<Dawidek> znalazlem sluchawki!
<Dreadlish> wszyscy sie czieszymy.
<Dawidek> Dreadlish: szukalem calydzien
<Dawidek> upraly sie razem z bluzą
<Dawidek> :D
<Dreadlish> mi sie zawsze pendrivy piorą
<Dawidek> poprzednie sluchawki tez mi sie upraly
<Dawidek> i nie dzialaly teraz pytanie czy te banglaj
<Dawidek> a
<Dreadlish> może sie magnes nie zrąbał
<Dreadlish> czy przetwornik
<Dreadlish> czy jak ten kij sie nazwie
<Dreadlish> debilstwo
<Dreadlish> dodasz jedno repo
<Dreadlish> zainstalujesz 3 paczki
<Dreadlish> które wywalą inne
<Dreadlish> potem nie możesz jeszcze innej zainstalować
<Dreadlish> bo ma "niespełnione zależności"
<Dreadlish> ale działa stabilnie ;d
<Dreadlish> RTFM i kawałek mana i od razu wszystko działa jak trzeba
<kklimonda> hmm, ciekawe - Unity w 11.04 może się sprawdzić, już teraz jest całkiem przyjemne w użyciu mimo sporej ilości błędów..
<bikstopa> gdzie kupie tanio fotel samochodowy?
<bikstopa> ma ktos pomysl
<bikstopa> najlepiej od golfa. one powinny byc tanie w dobrym stanie ;d
<Nerihsa> w sklepie
<bikstopa> Nerihsa: mam na to 100 zl. jak dolozysz mi pozostale 900 zl do ceny sklepowej. to nie ma sprawy
<kklimonda> bikstopa: wątpię byś gdziekolwiek kupił fotel za 1/10 ceny
<kklimonda> ale zobacz na allegro ;)
<bikstopa> kklimonda: fotel do golfa w sklepie kosztuje 1k. uzywany golf kosztuje jak dobrze znajdziesz 1,2k
<bikstopa> myslisz ze fotel jest w nim wart 1k a reszta jest warta 200 zl? ;'x
<kklimonda> bikstopa: nie zdziwiłbym się ;)
<bikstopa> to sprzedaj mi golfa bez siedzenia, za 200 zl sprawnego
<bikstopa> xD
<kklimonda> bikstopa: zawsze pojedyńcze części kosztują więcej niż całość - nawet używane
<bikstopa> jestem tak wielki ze bedzie mi sie dobrze siedziec na tylnej kanapie i nim sterowac ;d
<lucjan> salut!
<lucjan> widzę, że nie mam już bana :D
<lucjan> czyżby kklimonda zrobil mi prezent na święta :P?
<kklimonda> kto wie
<lucjan> muszę pochwalić Ubuntu 10.10, działa lepiej niż 10.04
<lucjan> choć aktualizacja z 10.04 nie poszła :P
<lucjan> tylko, że jak przejdą na Unity to pies pogrzebany
<kklimonda> nie jest złe
<lucjan> ja siedzę na SUSE, głownie temu że ma solidne KDE
<kklimonda> no i zawsze pozostaje classic desktop w zapasie
<lucjan> Kubuntu odstaje niestety
<lucjan> a szkoda
<lucjan> bo na Kubuntu siedziałem wiele lat :P
<Quintasan_> \o
<kklimonda> o/
<foreste> czesc ;d
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.phpa?album_id=1&image_id=3509
<foreste> ;d
<winter> foreste: 404
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3509
<foreste> poprawka
<Quintasan_> cholerna stepmania :/
<ChaosEngine> re
<kavillock> wie ktoś jak się nazywa to coś ozdobne co jest na ręce za dłonią
<airells> bransoleta?
<airells> kavillock
<kavillock> dzienx ;)
<Skrzyp> Re
<Kwpolska> holy hell
<Kwpolska> Pulpit ze starego systemu - 191 items. oh god
<Kwpolska> pod gnome by sie nie zmiescilo na desktopie
<kklimonda> items? znaczy się okna?
<kklimonda> czy items w sensie ikonki na desktopie? ;)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: ikonki
<kklimonda> jak ci się 191 ikon zmieściło gdziekolwiek? ;)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: folder view. kiedys na kde robilem
<kklimonda> ach
<Kwpolska> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/Examples/ - nie wiedzialem, ze to trzymam w backupach
<kklimonda> 404
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: powinno byc
<kklimonda> nope
<Kwpolska> crap, zapomnialem tam przekopiowac dotplikow
<Kwpolska> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/Examples/index.html
<dreadlish> łączymy się w bólu
<Kwpolska> Sat 01 Nov 2008 09:55:40 AM CET
<dreadlish> miesiąc?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: to jest data z losowego pliku z tego backupu
<julek> czesc
<Kwpolska> "Please insert ENTER."
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: acha
 * Skrzyp dzisiaj przeleciał 300 linijek konfiga od InspIRCd
<Skrzyp> Tfu, 3000
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nudzilo ci sie?
<Skrzyp> I jeszcze mam do zrobienia motd i filtry
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: czyli nudzilo ci sie
 * Kwpolska facepalm
 * Dreadlish bierze nb i zlazi na dół w celu pooglądania telewizji
 * Dreadlish idzie po schodach
 * Kwpolska zaraz wybuchnie smiechem
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: why?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: engrish
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: no to po polsku - DLACZEGO?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: smieje sie z engrisha moich projektow
<Dreadlish> acha
<Kwpolska> "Checking Language, who its avaible'
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> razmam
<spontaniczny> Co na notebooka zainstalować?
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: to pytanie jest bez sensu
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: system?
<kklimonda> a nie, wiem
<kklimonda> Ubuntu!
<kklimonda> :)
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: cos co ograniczy sile upadku przez okno
<Dreadlish> albo debiana ;p
<spontaniczny> no ale ktore distro?
<Dreadlish> debiana
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: jakies darmowe
<Dreadlish> albo otwarte
<r_a_f> minta se walnij
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: bo najlepiej taki sprzet wywalic przez okno
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> musze sprzedać troche grata
<Dreadlish> kto chce ASUSa A7M8X Deluxe?
<AaaA> niesmiertelny socket A?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> tylko że bez saty
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mam ze 3 na socket a
<Dreadlish> mam jeszcze na slocketa jedną
<Dreadlish> tzn. slot 370(?)
<czesmir> na slota*
<Dreadlish> i przejściówke na socket 370
<Dreadlish> ale na pga-370
<Dreadlish> jeszcze obudowe w którą wejdą 3 micro atxy
<bikstopa> pamieta ktos ze mialem problem z dyskietkami? :D
<Dreadlish> when?
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/koniec-z-dyskietkami-fdd-usb-pendrive-gratis-i1359691092.html chyba kupie xD
<Dreadlish> niezła bania
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> zrobie sobie pena
<bikstopa> z samymi biosami
<bikstopa> potem ide do kogos, podpinam
<bikstopa> i jazda :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> niezła jazda
<bikstopa> wszystkie sterowniki do sata
<bikstopa> i tez jazda :D
<Dreadlish> no
<bikstopa> o, przypomnialo mi sie
<Dreadlish> ?
<bikstopa> "i abys antychryscie, musial viste z dyskietek instalowac!"
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> ja bym powiedział "wowa wgrywać na dyskietki"
<Dreadlish> razem z patchami
<bikstopa> xd
<Dreadlish> ale nawet takie urządzenie nie byłoby trudno skonstruować
<Dreadlish> mikrokontroler
<Dreadlish> obsługa jakiegoś fata czy innego kija
<Dreadlish> i żeby czytał pliki
<bikstopa> pewnie tak
<bikstopa> ale znaj
<bikstopa> c zycie, zrobil bym go za 100wke
<Dreadlish> no
<bikstopa> z czego kupil bym czesci za 2 stowki, bo z poczatku polowe bym spi****l
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> jak złożysz dobrze
<Dreadlish> to jest ok
<bikstopa> jeszcze bym wlutowal SD
<bikstopa> na stale
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> miałem to pisać ;p
<bikstopa> i zamiast 100 pozycji
<bikstopa> to 3 segmentowy wyswietlacz
<Dreadlish> w ogóle
<Dreadlish> lcdka
<Dreadlish> by się rąbnęło
<bikstopa> i 1000 pozycji, oraz klawiatura numeryczna
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> a potem zawojujemy swiat :D
<Dreadlish> ps2
<Dreadlish> od razu
<bikstopa> o
<Dreadlish> a to nie jest trudne
<bikstopa> oraz zrobil bym zasilanie z baterii a nie z zasilacza ;d
<Dreadlish> obsługa keycode
<bikstopa> wiem
<Dreadlish> to to jest pikuś ;p
<Skrzyp> Bikstopa: ty elektronik?
<Skrzyp> Fajny ten pomysł z telefonem DIY
<bikstopa> tech informatyk. teraz walcze o in¿. automatyki i robotyki
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: wal
<Skrzyp> na AiR to podobno w ch... matmy
<bikstopa> za tyg 1 kolos
<bikstopa> pewnie odpadne
<Dreadlish> jutro na jedynce szybcy i wściekli tak btw.
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Skrzyp> Nagraj sobie
<Dreadlish> a po co mi?
<Dreadlish> i tak poleci jeszcze ze 2 razy do świąt
<Skrzyp> I wyslij mi na komórce przez DCC
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ty ale niezłe by było
<Dreadlish> tv broadcasting by dcc
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: pociagne ci koncentryka, sciagniesz sobie z mojego bbsa. tylko jak sciagniesz zakoncz go terminatorem d;
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: taaa
<syngress> ziew _0o_
<ntat> Matma i fiza to podstawa chyba na wszystkich kierunkach technicznych
<Dreadlish> ziew x2
<Dreadlish> ntat - no pewnie tak
<Dreadlish> elektronika łączy się z fizyką
<Dreadlish> a fizyka z matmą
<Dreadlish> a więc jak coś się łączy z fizyką to z matmą też
<bikstopa> do tego dochodzi materialoznastwo
<bikstopa> i jest fajnie ;d
<Dreadlish> ta
<ntat> w sumie matma to taki język fizyki;]
<Dreadlish> ta
<syngress> ta x2
<syngress> i .... ziew x3
<syngress> co to jest materialoznawstwo ? miedzia, cyna, aluminium ?
<Dreadlish> elektronikowi praktykowi wystarczy wiedzieć że trza cyne, kalafonie i b327
<bikstopa> syngress: teraz mam stale, zeliwa i sorowki. badanie odpornosci na rozciaganie tych maerialow, zgniatanie, twardosc itp
<ntat> Z materiałoznastwem kojarzy mi się bridge builder:P
<Dreadlish> heh
<bikstopa> kupilem 3 zaciski stolarskie
<bikstopa> jeden za 40 zl i 2 za 10 zl (komplet)
<Dreadlish> i?
<bikstopa> juz wiem dlaczego taka roznica cen
<Dreadlish> bo?
<bikstopa> wlasnie jeden z tych 2 za 10 zl. zlamalem
<syngress> to jak z chemiikulejesz, z materialoznawstem bedziesz mial problem, tak ?
<Dreadlish> ok xd
<Dreadlish> zaraz ktoś wyskoczy z tekstem "o ka iks de"
<jacekowski> bikstopa: plastikowe czy metalowe takie?
<bikstopa> metalowe
<bikstopa> jakis odlew ktory dokrecalem i pekl ;'d
 * Skrzyp się zastanawia, jak się dzwoni z arch mobile
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: pewnie jest skrypt call.sh ;)
<Skrzyp> Ta, ale z czego korzysta
<Skrzyp> Jakiś voip+simdriver?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie wiem ale niektóre telefony (na przykład open moko) miały moduł gsm taki, że można było do niego wysyłać komendy normalnie (jak do modemu czy innego cuda).
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Skrzyp> A smsy, gprs, usługi sieciowe i cała reszta?
<Quintasan> GRR
<Skrzyp> deabbr
<Skrzyp> .wtf GRR
<Quintasan> cholerna ta stepmania
<Quintasan> jak już skompiluje to nagle coś innego nie działa
<NightWish`> miau?
<Skrzyp> Hau
<Nerihsa> meow
<Dreadlish> bark
<Skrzyp> piip
<Nerihsa> fumoffu~!
<ntat> Quintasan, a masz matę do Stepmanii?
<Quintasan> ntat: tia
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> A co to jest ta stepmania?
<Dreadlish> no właśnie?
<Quintasan> YYY
<Dreadlish> no
<Quintasan> Jak byliście nad morzem kiedyś to na pewno widzieliście taki automat co leci muzyka i jest mata ze strzałkami
<Quintasan> i trzeba skakać w rytm muzyki
<Dreadlish> no ponoć
<Quintasan> to jest właśnie to
<Dreadlish> acha
<Skrzyp> A, i do tego kompilacji trza?
<Skrzyp> I to DZIAŁA pod LINUXEM?
<Dreadlish> strange
<Dreadlish> very strange.
<Quintasan> Skrzyp: działać działa, tylko że stara wersja
<Quintasan> ja chcę nowego forka kompilowac
<Quintasan> i tez sie kompiluje
<Quintasan> tylko ze nagle mi mata przestaje dzialac
<Skrzyp> To ja przeskocz
<Dawidek> re
<NightWish`> Todays horoscope: FUCK YEAH! \o/
<Skrzyp> No i to rozumiem
<Skrzyp> Co to jest?!
<ChaosEngine> re
<Skrzyp> Nie, niestety nie mam możliwości klikać codziennie
<EsmD> gra ktos w cs'a?
<EsmD> teraz
<lisu_> re
<Szatan> hai lisu_
<Skrzyp> Ta's wszyscy
<lisu_> kurde no piatek, a powinno mi sie chciec imprezowac
<lisu_> a mi sie spac chce
<lisu_> czyzby przepracowanie?
<Szatan> lisu_: popularna zimowa choroba?
<lisu_> kto wie
<Szatan> lisu_: musk :)
<Skrzyp> Naładuj baterie
<lisu_> musk? jaki musk, on juz dawno spi
<lisu_> ba, ja tam wiem, kurde to chroniczny brak seksu
<Szatan> lisu_: no Wasz Towarzyszu Tomaszu
<Skrzyp> Możliwe że to
 * lisu_ myśli, toż to niemożliwe... a jednak... 
<lisu_> cycek w ręce,... toż to wczoraj... a aa a chwila to mój własny był pod prysznicem x)
<Szatan> lisu_: za 2-3 tygodnie zaniknie i przyrodzenie wam zaginie
<lisu_> Szatan: nie strasz, tylko poradź kaznodziejo
<Skrzyp> :-D
<Skrzyp> Ewolucyjnie
<Szatan> lisu_: znajdzcie kobitkę do trójkąta
<lisu_> eee jakiego trójkąta?
<Szatan> lisu_: no sexualnego
<lisu_> dwójkąta... kuźwa tylko tego dwójkąta mi potrzeba, trójkąt, to juz ekstrawagancja na która mine nie stac
<Szatan> lisu_: to się nazywa linia prosta
<lisu_> wyobrazacie sobie 2 x na miesiac okres u swojej kobiety?
<lisu_> tfu kobiet
<lisu_> jednej sie konczy drugiej zaczyna
<lisu_> to sie koszmar nazywa
<Szatan> lisu_: ehe, znajdz lepszą ;p
<lisu_> Szatan: ty prorok jaki czy co?
<Szatan> lisu_: nie, jasnowidz
<lisu_> chyba czarnowidz
<Szatan> dobrze to ująłeś
<Skrzyp> Ciemnowidz od razu
<Skrzyp> Ten wiesz który
<lisu_> ciemnowidz, to po litrze
<Szatan> lisu_: hm, napiszta exploita do kobiet;p
<Skrzyp> Backdoora ;)
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<Szatan> 666th
<Szatan> `noc or `gentoonoc
<Skrzyp> ;>
<lisu_> huj
<lisu_> ide spac
<lisu_> nara
<NightWish`> branoc mu
<lotharek> cu
<Dawidek> bb
<lukaszg> hej, mam takie pytanie. mam np. taką pętlę w bash'u:  for f in *.zip; do 7z e $f; done
<lukaszg> i chciałbym aby pliki były rozpakowywane w tle
<lukaszg> czyli pętla się skończy, a pliki sie rozpakowywują
<Skrzyp> Czyli wywołaj to do tła
<lukaszg> w terminalu wpisuję na końcu '&' ale w/w poleceniu dodanie "7z e $f &; " nie działa, wywala error
<Skrzyp> ./skrypt.sh &&
<qermit> lukaszg: do (7z e $f &)
<qermit> lukaszg: ale lepiej chyba na screenie sobie to odpalić
<Skrzyp> Albo do bg
<lukaszg> qermit, thx działa ;]
<lukaszg> Skrzyp, ja to pisze bezpośrednio w konsoli, nie mam pliku
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-11
<Skrzyp> A
<lukaszg> brakowało nawiasów () ;)
<qermit> lukaszg: ewentualnie możesz zrobić (for f in *.zip; do 7z e $f; done
<qermit> lukaszg: ewentualnie możesz zrobić (for f in *.zip; do 7z e $f; done &)
<qermit> czy jakośtak
<lukaszg> qermit, tak robiłem, ale to czeka na rozpakowanie pliku i dopiero leci następny
<Skrzyp> & po nawiasie
<qermit> lukaszg: to zależy jak szybki masz dysk
<lukaszg> dobra, to z nawiasami działa thx ;]
<lukaszg> a właściwie to co robią te nawiasy okrągłe w bash'u?
<qermit> separują komendy
 * PushUpek wyziew
<PushUpek> ale cisza
<dweller> e tam cisza
<dweller> ide se grzanki zrobic
<PushUpek> ano cisza, nawet gentoo błedu nie wywaliło podczas kompilacji :(
<dweller> nawet mi sie grac nie chce
<lotharek> cześć
<Mat_Matan> bry
<EsmD> yo
<Mat_Matan> znacie jakieś konsolowe/terminalowe klienty irc'a?
<Tyczek> irssi, weechat?
<pechowiec> witam. poleci mi ktoś jakiś lekki komunikator, ktory obsługuje jabbera i gg?
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: pidgin
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: pidgin mi średnio podszedł...
<Nerihsa> ekg2?
<Dreadlish> o ile lubisz terminal ;p
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: właśnie teraz mam... i myśle czy może znajde cos lepszego :)
<Tyczek> Chyba kadu ma.
<Tyczek> Jabbera też.
<Dreadlish> ściągać qt4?
<Dreadlish> czy używasz kde?
<pechowiec> gtk+ używam
<pechowiec> a kadu pod qt nie?
<Dreadlish> nom
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec: finch
<pechowiec> finch+gui=pidgin?
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec: nie, finch ma własne gui w ncruse
<Dreadlish> ncurses*
<Mat_Matan> tak
<pechowiec> chodziło mi o gui w stylu gtk/qt
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec: pidgina sobie postaw najnowszego 2.7.7
<Mat_Matan> w repo jesio jest stary
<Mat_Matan> na stronie piudgin.im jest paczka
<Mat_Matan> *pidgin.im
 * NightWish` ziewa ze strachem
 * Dreadlish przyszedł z robienia zdjęciów
 * PoKrAk sie opierdala
<kenay> Witam wszystkich :)
 * PoKrAk sobie siarczyście beknoł
<DaZ> niech se siarczyście słownik kup
<DaZ> i.
<kklimonda> dobry dzień
<PoKrAk> olac słownik
<DaZ> sup kklimonda <3
<PoKrAk> aaa wlasnie przypomniałem sobie ze wczoraj sciagnołem ubuntu satanic edition :P
<NightWish`> ął
<NightWish`> kklimonda: to gorsze nie moje kurwy ;/
<PoKrAk> alevirtual bix nie działa na nattym :/
<kklimonda> NightWish`: mówiesz?
<PoKrAk> a nie pamietam jak sie nazywał inny program do virtualizacji
<NightWish`> PoKrAk: powtorz za mną
<NightWish`> beknĄł
<PoKrAk> beknoł
<NightWish`> ścinągnĄłem
<NightWish`> ;/
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: virtualbox-ose spokojnie działa w natty
<PoKrAk> u nas na wsi jest :)
<PoKrAk> kklimoda nie ładuje modułu
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: ale nie jesteśmy u was na wsi ;)
<Dreadlish> u nas jest beknoł też
<PoKrAk> bo albo mam dzwię albo moduły do vboxa
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: u mnie działa - na pewno ose używasz?
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: tak ose
<PoKrAk> ale nie ma modułu
<PoKrAk> na 2.6.37-7
<kklimonda> u mnie jest
<kklimonda> coś popsułeś ;)
<PoKrAk> vboxdrv nie kce załadowac :/
<DaZ> 37?
<kklimonda> DaZ: no, w natty żyjemy na krawędzi ;)
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: a co wywala w dmesg?
<PoKrAk> heheheheheh
<PoKrAk> jeszcze przekonfiguruje virtual-box-dkms
<PoKrAk> bo nie pamietam na którym kernelu go instalowałem
<kenay> Pamięta może ktoś, jak za pomocą polecenia "dpkg" można zobaczyć, gdzie są zainstalowane pakiety? Bo właśnie zapomniałem
<kklimonda> kenay: pakiety zawsze są zainstalowane w /
<DaZ> man dpkg
<kklimonda> kenay: musisz lepsze pytanie zadać
<PoKrAk> kklimonda:  orientujesz sie odnosnie ecomorph`a ??
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: not reall
<kklimonda> y
<PoKrAk> sudo modprobe vboxdrv FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: dkms status zobacz
<PoKrAk> szkoda bo szukam gdzie moge spróbować sie dowiedzieć odnośnie ecomorph`a dla natty
<PoKrAk> bo juz w mavericku bodajze go nie miałem
<kklimonda> powinno coś w guście "virtualbox-ose, 3.2.12, 2.6.37-8-generic, x86_64: installed" zwrócić
<kklimonda> ale nie zwróci bo się moduł nie zbudował pewnie ;)
<PoKrAk> virtualbox-ose, 3.2.12, 2.6.37-8-generic, i686: installed
<PoKrAk> i dupa dla 37-7 nie zrobił qna
<kklimonda> no to zrób
<kklimonda> man dkms
<kklimonda> coś w stylu dkms build -k 2.6.37-7-generic virtualbox-ose
<Ciaho> a sprawdzałeś /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<PoKrAk> nie ma moduł vboxdrv dla 2.6.37-7
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: ni polecenie inne musze sie wczytac w mana
<Dreadlish> a tak trudno spróbować z sourców zrobić jak pan bóg przykazał tylko męczycie się z paczkami?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: pan Bóg tak nie przykazał
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: może i nie ale by wyszło mniej kombinowania
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: poważnie?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: przy każdej aktualizacji kernela trzeba pamiętać by na nowo zbudować moduły. Dzięki, wolę by się tym dkms zajął
<Dreadlish> no dobra
<Dreadlish> no może i więcej kombinowania
<Dreadlish> dobra wiem - jestem debilem
<syngress_> bry
<PoKrAk> hmm ok doszedłem do składni i teraz sie o sciezke pyta musze zobaczyc czy do modułu czy do kernela
<Dreadlish> do modułu
<PoKrAk> tez tak sadze :P
<Dreadlish> no bo wiesz
<Dreadlish> po co mu do kernela?
<Dreadlish> jak masz wszystko na modułach to do modułu
<PoKrAk> hmm w /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-ose/
<PoKrAk> nie mam nic od kernela 2.6.37-7
<PoKrAk> tylko jest 2.6.37-8 :/
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no a udało ci się zbudować i zainstalować?
<PoKrAk> jszcze nie
<Kwpolska> 590580	pkgbuilds.tar.lzma
<fi9o> :]
<fi9o> Kwpolska: Co tam? aur cale zassales sobie na dysk? <:
<Kwpolska>   100 %     576.2 MiB / 1,510.9 MiB = 0.381   559 KiB/s      46:06
<Kwpolska> fi9o: nie
<Kwpolska> fi9o: recznie buduje pakiety, tj. z własnej roborty "helperem"
<Kwpolska> fi9o: spakowalem niepotrzebne paczki
<Kwpolska> fi9o: tar zajął 1.5 gb a tar.lzma zajmuje 576.2 mb
<fi9o> ;)
<PoKrAk> a pier*&^%$e
<PoKrAk> virtual-boxa odpale na serwerowej maszynie :)
<PoKrAk> za mało ramu w kompie
<PoKrAk> wlasnie sie upgrejtuje
<Dreadlish> heh
<Pabl0Escobar> hejka, mam prośbę, wejdźcie na http://blog.pawelpogorzelski.pl/ (najlepiej na jakiejś dziwnej przeglądarce) bo testuję system statystyk
<Pabl0Escobar> dziękuję za linksa :)
<jacekowski> masz
<jacekowski> z 10 roznych UA
<Tyczek> Pabl0Escobar: Masz linksa. :P
<jacekowski> ommm
<Kwpolska> Pabl0Escobar: lynx i elinks zaraz beda
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: tez juz zrobilem
<PoKrAk> ,asz z chrome
<jacekowski> Pabl0Escobar: ta strona ssie
<jacekowski> nie dziala na IE
<Kwpolska> Pabl0Escobar: epiphany
<Pabl0Escobar> ie ssie, a mi na 8ce działa
<Kwpolska> Pabl0Escobar: naucz sie czytac
<Kwpolska> pisac*
<Kwpolska> Pabl0Escobar: http://www.kurshtml.boo.pl/html/wpisywanie_tekstu,zielony.html - masz tam pare zasad, bo mi sie pisac nie chce
<Pabl0Escobar> Kwpolska: a idź Panie Doktor :)
<Kwpolska> Pabl0Escobar: szlag mnie trafia jak widze takie bledy
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> wielki web programista
<jacekowski> a takie bledy robi
<Pabl0Escobar> ja żaden web programista a amator użytkowy
<Kwpolska> "wonderfull
<Kwpolska> jedno l
<Kwpolska> Welcome new visitor
<Kwpolska> (Wroclaw,Poland )
<Kwpolska> I hope you'll enjoy this blog.
<Kwpolska> I'll not.
<Pabl0Escobar> Kwpolska: taaaa, Ty przecież nigdy nie robisz literówek :)
 * Kwpolska wraca do zabawy z jekyllem
 * PoKrAk instaluje x`sy na serwerze :P
<Tyczek> Pabl0Escobar: Gratuluje. :D
<Tyczek> Już drugi potomek. ;)
<jacekowski> Pabl0Escobar: ten kod jest paskudny
<jacekowski> http://blog.pawelpogorzelski.pl/posts/15
<jacekowski> to sie az o petle prosi
<jacekowski> i posortowane wyniki wedlug popularnosci
<jacekowski> i wtedy po gora 5 obrotach petli trafiasz w przegladarke
<kklimonda> to ruby, ludzie to widzą i uciekają ;)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda++;
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<PoKrAk> kotobota ?? :):P
<Nerihsa> :?
<Kwpolska> Pabl0Escobar: a tego nie mozna bylo zrobic czyms w rodzaju case?
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: kotbota
<kklimonda> można
<kklimonda> ruby ma chyba operator regexpa i można go do case zastosować, niczym w perlu
 * Kwpolska ma nadzieje, ze wordpress zadziala
<Pabl0Escobar> Tyczek: dzięki
<Pabl0Escobar> jacekowski: pewnie i tak, ale nie robię drugiego facebooka a bloga to nie muszę się tak wydajnością przejmować
<PushUpek> bry
<PoKrAk> jo PushUpek
 * PoKrAk is testing now ubuntu satanic server LOL
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<Dreadlish> czasami dziękuje bogu za to że kupiłem gigabitowego switcha
 * PushUpek kompiluje gnome
 * Szatan składa nowego Leningrada
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> a teraz pytanie
<Dreadlish> gdzie ja walnąłem tego cdka
<PoKrAk> w lodówce zobacz
<Szatan> Dreadlish: idź do kuchni i zoacz czy w mikrofalówce nie ma
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie nie ma
<PushUpek> ja zawsze używam cd jako podkładki pod kubki ;)
<PoKrAk> ja wole w niszczarke je wrzucać :)
<Dreadlish> walić to
<Dreadlish> z gpxe ma działać
<PushUpek> dlaczego nie mogli wspomnieć w warningu, że webkit-gtk kompiluje się tylko z -j1 :/
<Dreadlish> bo po co im to wspominać?
<PoKrAk> jakie szliczniusie tapety ma satanic ubuntu hehehehehehe
<Dreadlish> jak sie natniesz na to to zobaczysz
<PushUpek> żebym na darmo nie kompilował z -j4 ;]
<Dreadlish> poza tym - to i tak jest chamstwo
<PoKrAk> 12gabbers
<Kwpolska> kto wymyslil bzr i kogo mam za to zabic?
<PoKrAk> bill gates ?? :D
<Dreadlish> nie wiem/nie wiem?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: co ci znów nie działa biedaku? ;)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: bzr
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: dziala strasznie wolno
<Dreadlish> a po kij ci?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: oj, ale konkretnie
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: no, to raczej logiczne - jest napisany w pythonie ;)
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: awn lucido
<Dreadlish> ok
<Kwpolska> Developer(s)Canonical and community
<kklimonda> teoretycznie pythoni + c
<Kwpolska> to juz wiemy dlaczego caly launchpad tego uzywa
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> mają gita, svn
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: co tu by wiele nie mówić jest prostrzy od gita
<Dreadlish> i wiele innych rozwiązań
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ale kiedy powstawał bzr i launchpad to svn było do kitu (zresztą nadal jest) a wszystkie inne rozwiązania były w powijakach (tak jak bzr)
<kklimonda> fakt, teraz lepiej byłoby gita wziąść
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony bzr ma parę ficzerów które są dobre z punktu widzenia launchpada
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: na przyklad?
 * PoKrAk słucha The Distro of the Beast
 * Mhrok słucha Indukti
<PoKrAk> fajnie wymyslili do dystro dodają odrazu 2 albumy heavy metal :)
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: distro*
<PoKrAk> palcówka
<PoKrAk> sie nie czepiaj
<Nerihsa> palcowka? ;O
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: elastyczny model danych dzięki któremu można w bzr odwzorować inne systemy kontroli wersji i importować wszystko zewsząd do launchpada
<pechowiec> o/ again
<pechowiec> ogarnia ktoś tu themy w ekg2?
<Szatan> pechowiec: ask fi9o
<pechowiec> fi9o: ping
<fi9o> pong
<pechowiec> fi9o: ogarniasz themes w ekg2?
<fi9o> Z grubsza.
<fi9o> pechowiec: wal na pw.
<PoKrAk> ROTFL Ubuntu Christian Edition
<crusty> to juz dawno jest
<PoKrAk> wiem
<PoKrAk> nic to teraz pora na test virtual-boxa na serwerowym wydaniu
<PoKrAk> przetestujemy np chromium os
<PoKrAk> :/ ale za 2h jak sie zassie
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: dzieki ze mi przyomniales
<PoKrAk> spox :P
 * Kwpolska sciaga windows 7 enterprise
<Kwpolska> legalnie
<Dreadlish> jako "kopia zapasowa"?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: WRONG!
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: zaraz ci dam linka
<PoKrAk> hmmmmmmmm ........
<Kwpolska> oczywiscie microsoft.com nie da sie uzywac
<PoKrAk> kiedy następca 7 bedzie beta ktos wie ?
<Dreadlish> na następny rok ponoć
<kklimonda> ano
<Dreadlish> bo teraz coś ms przyśpieszył
<Kwpolska> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495
<Dreadlish> wydaje wersje za wersją a wielkie g w nich robi
<kklimonda> ostatecznie 2012
<lukaszg> Dreadlish, bo kasy im trzeba skoro tracą na WM7 ;)
<Dreadlish> xd
<Kwpolska> wm sux
<PoKrAk> ja z testowej 7 byłem very zadowolony :)
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no i dobrze - lepiej wydawać system często z niewielkimi zmianami niż co 10 lat tak, że wszystko prawie jest zmienione.
<Dreadlish> nom
<kklimonda> windows 7 to najlepsza wersja do 2000
<Szatan> PoKrAk: o'rly?
<Dreadlish> takie rolling release
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: i tu się z tobą zgadzam :)
<pechowiec> windows rolling release :) lol
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> xp to miał takie jakby
<Dreadlish> do sp3 wsadzali gówno
<Dreadlish> potem przestali
 * PoKrAk se zajara
<pechowiec> :)
<Dreadlish> ja tam ci powiem że 7 na desktop
<Dreadlish> może być
<PoKrAk> a na co innego chcesz windowsa uzywac ?? :D
<kklimonda> na serwery?
<pechowiec> :D
<mati75> re
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ale na desktop desktop
<PoKrAk> :D
<Dreadlish> a nie desktop co innego
<Dreadlish> xD
<kklimonda> windows server + windows klient jest wciąż nie do pobicia jako combo do firm
<PoKrAk> dzieki mam server 2003 i mnie krew zalewa
<Dreadlish> no bo jest dla leniwych
<Dreadlish> ws2003 jest śmieszne conajmniej
<PoKrAk> choc tyle ze klienci dobrze pracuja
<PoKrAk> a to wsystko poprzes systemy erp co na wizgroze je wrzucają
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie jest dla leniwych - po prostu dostarcza pełen pakiet dla którego nie ma dobrego odpowiednika
<Dreadlish> ws2003 na serwer tak muli że się włącza 20min
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: o ile dobra wersje załadujesz klienta
<PoKrAk> bo widziałem juz przypadki proby podłaczenia home pod domene :) :D
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Max B. Grant - Hardstyle Champion
<Szatan> :>
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: oj, ale ja nie mówię o beztalenciach technicznych tylko o normalnej firmie ;)
<PoKrAk> :)
<kklimonda> pewnie, jak admin się nie nadaje to windows na serwerze czy klientach będzie do niczego
<kklimonda> ale linux tym bardziej
<Dreadlish> tu racja
<PoKrAk> tylko czemu sciezki m$ sa tak cholernie drogie :/
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: nie jest
<Dreadlish> kij
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: co to jest 300zł za licencję? Nie mówiąc już o volume key i innych licencjach dla firm.
<Dreadlish> nie mam normalnie możliwości zainstalowania slackware na moim gracie
<PoKrAk> napewno poza moim zasiegiem :/
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: cena systemu ok do przyjecia
<PoKrAk> ale certy administracyjne masakra
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no ale to ci firma opłaca i tak
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: i tu sek ze nie chca dac
<kklimonda> albo na studiach robisz kurs a potem masz zniżkę jakąś
<PoKrAk> choc umowa serwisowa systemu erp tego wymaga
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to musisz się lepiej zakręcić u szefa ;)
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: niestety problem w tym ze szef na schizofrenie cierpi
<PoKrAk> wiec nic sie nie ugra :/
<kklimonda> to czas poszukać nowej pracy? :)
<PoKrAk> probowałem juz
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: tak właśnie czynie lecz problem jest bo worku nie ma :/
<tomm_> dzień dobry państwu
<tomm_> jak sformatowac
<tomm_> pendriva z konsoli ?
<PoKrAk> pod windowsem :P
<kklimonda> tomm_: man cfdisk, man mkfs
<kklimonda> to pierwsze w sumie nie będzie ci raczej potrzebne
<tomm_> laska nalapala wirusow..
<tomm_> z xp juz je wywalilem...
<tomm_> z trudem... .
<PoKrAk> tomm_: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=58422
<tomm_> ale pena sie nie da sformatowac...
<Dreadlish> mkfs.vfat <device>
<tomm_> znaczy niby zformatowalem, i niby jest czysty i wolne miejsce ma ale jak to robilem wyklikujac jakis error wywalil
<kklimonda> kurde, fajnie się w pythonie na windowsa nawet pisze - a myślałem, że to będzie do niczego
<tomm_> kuźwa wpisuje fdisk -I
<tomm_> i nie mam listy dev
<PoKrAk> dmesg przejrzyj
<Dreadlish> -l
<Dreadlish> a nie -I
<tomm_> jak wpisuje -l to nic nie wyskakuje
<Enlik> root!
<tomm_> ok
<tomm_> dzieki ;)
<tomm_> nie da sie bo jest podmontowany
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ja spadam
<Dreadlish> będę kiedy przyjde
<Dreadlish> narazie sie stage3 ściąga
<PoKrAk> a ja sobie zassam urban terrora chyba
<tomm_> ok poszlo
<tomm_> tnx al
<lukaszg> da się jakoś sprawdzić czy swap działa jak powinien? bo coś mi się hibernacja zepsuła ;/
<lukaszg> zmieniłem partycję swap z 1GB na 3GB i teraz coś nie chce hibernacja działać, tj...
<jacekowski> cat /proc/swaps
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# cat /proc/swaps
<jacekowski> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<jacekowski> /dev/sda3                               partition       1023356 1023240 -1
<lukaszg> nie odtwarza pamięci (uruchomionych programów etc) po uruchomieniu kompa
<lukaszg> /dev/sda3                               partition	3148732	0	-1
<PushUpek> włącz sobie zapisywanie sesji w gnome
<kklimonda> PushUpek: ale to nie ma zbyt wiele wspólnego z jego pytaniem.
<lukaszg> PushUpek, znam to ale to nie to, wcześniej miałem to wyłączone
<lukaszg> wcześniej miałem 1GB partycje i była to /dev/sda7 teraz jest 1GB i jest to /dev/sda3
<jacekowski> no to w commandline kernela trzeba poprawic
<jacekowski> w /boot/
<lukaszg> w fstab UUID są poprawne
<lukaszg> jacekowski, z co w /boot poprawić?
<jacekowski> grub.conf
<jacekowski> albo menu.lst
<lukaszg> grup.cfg mam
<lukaszg> *grub.cfg mam
<lukaszg> w grub.cfg nie ma nic z wyrażeniem "swap"
<jacekowski> pokaz caly plik
<jacekowski> na wklej.org
<lukaszg> http://wklej.org/id/435860/
<PushUpek> we wpisie w grub nie powinno być resume=/dev/swap ? Przynajmniej sobie przypominam, że gdzieś coś takiego się dopisywało
<lukaszg> eh
<lukaszg> a może o ile jest to możliwe utworzyć partycje swap na od nowa? poprzez live cd czy coś w tym stylu
<Enlik> Znam ten problem, spróbuję znaleźć.
<Enlik> Hm, walczylem z tym w marcu 2009 ;]
<Enlik> Tutaj trzeba poprawić UUID: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume, potem sudo update-initramfs -u
<Enlik> Smacznego
<lukaszg> Enlik, thanks, teraz test :)
<Enlik> :]
<Enlik> W sumie jesli cos takiego jest tez w opcjach przy uruchamianiu, cos w stylu: resume=swap:UUID=d013403b-02d7-4a0c-9ebe-9f7dedcbcb29 to tez trzeba by poprawić
<lukaszg> Enlik, wielkie dzięki, to było to! ;]
<Enlik> Fajno ;)
 * lukaszg "kupił" beczke browara dla Enlik-a ;)
<Enlik> A chętnie
<lukaszg> ;]
<lukaszg> Enlik, a co było powodem, że miałeś też taki problem? też zabawa clonezillą?
<Enlik> Zmieniałem rozmiary partycji logicznych, jedną z nich była właśnie partycja SWAP
<Enlik> I siem też UUID skubany zmienił
<lukaszg> aha, no czyli to co ja, tylko że ja jeszcze zmieniłem sda7 na sda3 ;)
<Enlik> W sensie - zmieniłeś, żeby SWAP był na innej partycji?
<lukaszg> tzn. miałem obraz / (sda5) i /home (sda6) zapisany poprzez clonezilla, wywaliłem pratycje z dysku i robiłem na nowo, potem przywróciłem obraz na / na sda1 i /home na sda2
<lukaszg> no i swap na sda3 a był na sda7
<Enlik> Aha
<Enlik> Takie cuś ;)
<lukaszg> no, i teraz mam porządek na hdd, bez jakichś w7, recovery etc ;) i 3 partycje a nie 8
<Enlik> I tylko Linux na dysku ;)
<lukaszg> Enlik, yes
<lukaszg> szkoda, że nie było tego modelu lapa bez os'a
<lukaszg> ciekawe jak gwarancja patrzy na to, że nie ma partycji recovery, bo różnie już czytałem
 * PushUpek zdecydowanie nie lubi być na kacu
<Enlik> To nie pij, oddaj komuś
<PushUpek> Enlik: już wypiłem, więc nie mam co oddawać ;)
<Enlik> Na drugi raz! ;>
<PushUpek> ii tam ;P na drugi raz też wypiję ;D
<lukaszg> trochę racji gość tuta ma http://superuser.com/questions/38928/ubuntu-hibernation-performance
<kklimonda> no i?
<lukaszg> no i po uruchomieniu kompa z hibernacji, zanim ram sie wypełni danymi z swap to system jest początkowo ostro zamulony
<kklimonda> lukaszg: no ale co z tego? Ja mogę wymyśleć ze 100 rzeczy które powinny działać lepiej.
<lukaszg> kk
<lukaszg> no nic z tego, tak jest i ok
<kklimonda> nie jest ok, ale pisanie o tym nic nie zmienia
<lukaszg> nie wiem jak dokładnie to działa, ale przed hibernacją miałem zajęte jakieś >20% ramu, po uruchomienuu kompa mam ~13%, może po prostu tylko te dane z swap są czytane które są aktualnie potrzebne
<lukaszg> a ofc dysk działa wolniej niz ram, no ale nie wypowiadam sie bardziej bo nie wiem jak to jest zaimplementowane
<Enlik> kklimonda: a nuż ktoś, przeczytawszy to, pomyśli „a wezmem i zrobiem”!
<Enlik> Albo chociaz da sugestie, pomysl, jak zrobic, by bylo ciut lepiej
<barnex> cześć
<Mat_Matan> bry
<TheNumb> Jakieś propozycje odnośnie tego, co postawić na starym rzęchu, który robi jako "serwer"?
<TheNumb> Na razie siedzi na nim Ubuntu Server...
<jacekowski> debian
<jacekowski> gejto
<TheNumb> Na gejto jest za słaby.
<TheNumb> Długo by się wszystko kompilowało.
<Mat_Matan> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<TheNumb> Myślałem, żeby postawić tam sida, ale jak się do tego zabrać bez klawiatury, monitora itd.? ^^
<barnex> Ktoś przypadkiem wie, jak się zgłasza abuse na jabberowym serwerze ubuntu.pl?
<TheNumb> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?9407
<TheNumb> Taki wymiatacz siedzi w tym starym rzęchu.
<Mussious> Witam
<Enlik> TheNumb: mam głupie pytanie, czy to procek 32-bitowy?
<Mussious> Mam taki problem, gdy chcę włączyć blendera, lub stepmanię, to mam taki error: Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA libGL.so
<Mussious> and libGLcore.so shared libraries (libGL.so version:
<Mussious> 195.36.24; libGLcore.so version: 195.36.31).
<Enlik> Zastanawia mnie address sizes: 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual, ale z kolei wyczytalem: Udoskonalenie 32-bitowej architektury Intel, dzięki któremu procesor ma dostęp do większej pamięci.
<TheNumb> Enlik: tak, i686
<Enlik> Mhm
<Mussious> już próbowałem wszystko usunąć od nvidii i dalej to samo
<Mussious> jednak coś jeszcze zostaje, nie mogę rozgryźć co
<Enlik> Mussious: pewnie 'glxgears' też nie działa?
<Mussious> niee
<Mussious> ten sam problem
<spontaniczny> irssi
<Enlik> Mussious: u has pliki: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so i /usr/lib/libGL.so ?
<Enlik> Chociaz to moze byc w inszych ścieżkach
<Enlik> locate libGL
<Mussious> yeah
<Mussious> znalazłem problem... chyba
<Enlik> o, przy okazji cos dziwnego u siebie zobaczylem, niewazne... hmm, to teraz dwa polecenia: dpkg -L /usr/lib/libGL.so -oraz- dpkg -L /usr/lib/libGLcore.so
<Enlik> Hm/
<Mussious> czy może to być prszez to, że mam te bibloteki: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.31?
<Mussious> przez*
<spontaniczny> Czesc
<Mussious> i jeszcze tą /usr/lib/libGL.so.195.36.24
<Mussious> cześć
<Enlik> Ano może. Jeśli /usr/lib//usr/lib/libGLcore.so to dowiazanie symboliczne, moze wskazuje na nieprawidlowe
<Mussious> usunąć je?
<Enlik> Nie
<Enlik> 195.36.24; libGLcore.so version: 195.36.31)
<Enlik> Pokaż: ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so
<spontaniczny> jakie tu panuje kodowanie?
<Enlik> Oraz: ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGL.so
<Enlik> UTF-8 ofkors
<Mussious> sry
<Enlik> :)
<Mussious> pomyliłem z termem
<spontaniczny> Hmmm w konsoli mam takie ustawione a irssi i tak mi krzaczy
<Enlik> To masz złe w irssi
<Enlik> ąęśćź
<Mussious> ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so
<Mussious> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 11-27 20:56 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1
<Enlik> grr; ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Mussious> ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Mussious> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 12-10 18:22 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.195.36.24
<spontaniczny> O udało się ;-)
<spontaniczny> nie .. nadal krzaczy ...
<Enlik> OK, libglcore pewnie wskazuje na 195.36.31
<Enlik> Pewnie chcesz, by jedno i drugie wskazywala na nowsza wersja
<Enlik> sję
<Mussious> core pisze, że nie ma takiego pliku
<Mussious> tak, chcę :)
<Enlik> Jak dajesz ls -l </usrlib/cośtamdo core>.so to tak pisze?
<Enlik> Zastanawiam sie czy to mozna recznie pprawic (mozna) czy mozna tez przez dpkg select cos tam... ale z racji ze tego drugiego nie pamietam, sie zrobi recznie :)
<Mussious> ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so
<Mussious> ls: nie ma dostępu do /usr/lib/libGLcore.so: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Enlik> No dobra, ale wykrywa, wiec gdzies jest.. sprobujemy naprawic tamto
<Enlik> Pewnie nie masz Compiza, bo tez nie chodzi? Jesli tak (wątpię bardzo), na wszelki wypadek by sie wylaczylo
<barnex> ktoś wie jak skontaktować się z adminem jabberowego ubuntu.pl?
<TheNumb> barnex: zrób mu ddos, sam się odezwie.
<Mussious> nie mam
<barnex> ;3
 * PushUpek patrzy jak się kompiluje gnome
 * Mussious myśli, że to pewnie lepsze niż kino
<TheNumb> PushUpek: giento?
<Enlik> Mussious: tak wlasciwie masz wszystkie aktualizacje?
<PushUpek> TheNumb: ta
<TheNumb> PushUpek: odmaskowali w końcu GNOME 2.32?
<Mussious> tak
<Mussious> wczoraj aktualizowałem
<Enlik> Kurcze; daj wynik locate libGL.so oraz locate libGLcore.so
<PushUpek> TheNumb: nie
<Mussious> locate libGL.so
<Mussious> /home/kamil/Desktop/blender-2.55-beta-linux-glibc27-i686/lib/libGL.so
<Mussious> /home/kamil/Desktop/blender-2.55-beta-linux-glibc27-i686/lib/libGL.so.1
<Mussious> /home/kamil/Desktop/blender-2.55-beta-linux-glibc27-i686/lib/libGL.so.1.5.070401
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGL.so
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGL.so.195.36.24
<TheNumb> PushUpek: no to polecieli w peezdoo...
<Mussious> locate libGLcore.so
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<Mussious> /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.31
<Enlik> Najlepiej na wklej.org ;)
<TheNumb> Mussious: może na jakieś nopaste wrzucaj ten syf, co?
<Mussious> ok
<TheNumb> Mussious: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Enlik> Dobra, to zastanawiam sie, skoro nie ma symlinka /usr/lib/libGLcore.so, skad bierze /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.31... może jak sie usunie, to zadziała - I guess
<Mussious> http://pastebin.com/26EDDWcK
<TheNumb> Najprościej by było reinstall systemu ;]
<Mussious> zależy mi, żeby nie reinstalować
<Enlik> Niestety libgl nie podlinujemy do nowszej wersji, bo nie ma w tej wersi
<Enlik> Wiec usun lub zmien nazwe tamtego, relogin i zobacz
<Enlik> ...zobacz glxgears
<Mussious> libGLcore.so.195.36.31??
<Enlik> Tak, bo jest tylko /usr/lib/libGL.so.195.36.24
<Enlik> Wiec libGLcore.so.195.36.31 przenieś czy cos
<Mat_Matan> może ktoś z was wie czy scroll wheel z myszki da się zastąpić przyciskami?
<Enlik> Żeby w razie czego mozna bylo odzyskac :
<Enlik> Mat_Matan: zależy co chcesz skrolować
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: okienka
<Enlik> Generalnie, wszędzie?
<Mat_Matan> yup
<Enlik> A to nevím
<Mat_Matan> zjepsuł mi się potencjometr w myszce od scrolla
<Mat_Matan> i wpadłem na szatański pomysł żeby go przyciskami wymienić
<ntat> Gdzie myszka ma potencjometr?
<Mussious> wtam ponownie
<Enlik> O, nic sie nie spaliło:)
<Mussious> teraz inny error strzela
<Enlik> hehe
<Enlik> :/
<Mussious> ale to już chyba nie dotyczy karty
<Enlik> glxgears sie odpala?
<Mussious> wywala coś w tym stylu: http://pastebin.com/yUGtU31D
<Mussious> Enlik: używasz konsolowego klienta irc?
<Enlik> ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Enlik> Tak
<Mussious> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 11-27 22:49 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.195.36.31
<Enlik> ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.31
<Enlik> Powinno byc wg tego co dales wczesniej
<Enlik> Jest jesli nie pisze bledu, ze nie ma
<Mussious> nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Enlik> o.O
<Enlik> A tak
<Enlik> OK, wywaliles przeca
<Mussious> ;)
<Enlik> A więc: trzeba poprawic dowiązanie, by prowadzilo do /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<Enlik> Najsampierw trzeba usunąć stare: rm /usr/lib//usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Enlik>  /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Enlik> Najstępnie ln -s /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<Mussious> i?
<Mussious> to wszystki?
<Mussious> o*
<Enlik> Teraz warto spr. czy jest oki: ls -L /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Enlik> Jesli nie wywala bledu o braku pliku, to mozna sie przelogowac ;]
<Enlik> A tamta wersje .31 chyba możesz spokojnie przywrocic, ne powinna byc uzywana
<Mussious> wywala
<Enlik> Pokaż co wywala
<Mussious> nie jest katalogiem
<Mussious> ln: cel `/usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1' nie jest katalogiem
<Enlik> wtf ;) a no to to: ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Enlik> Wystaczy
<Mussious> nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Enlik> Oops, mój błąd ;)
<Enlik> ln -s /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<Enlik> To jest zle
<Enlik> zrobilo w biezacym katalogu plik libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<Enlik> Dlatgo zawsze wole spr czy jest oK :) Powinno być: sudo ln -s libGLcore.so.195.36.24 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Mussious> rzeczywiście
<Enlik> Teraz naprawdę powinno być OK
<Azaris> Uszanowanko :)
<Enlik> Szanowuanko
<Mussious> na pewno
<Mussious> ?
<spontaniczny> jaką komendą zmienić hasło na serwerze shella?
<Enlik> spontaniczny: passwd
<winter> o, ffx 3.6.13 jest
<winter> bry
<Enlik> Mussious: no to sprawdźmy jeszcze raz: ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Mussious> już widzę, że nie ma
<Azaris> probowal ktos instalowac projectM na ubunciaku, mnie to jakos nie wychodzi, tylko same nie mozliwe do spelnienia zaleznosci
<Mussious> ale dobra
<spontaniczny> jeszce jedno pytanie z zakresu głupich pytań. Jak wyjść z irssi, żeby sesja dalej chodziła na shellu?
<winter> spontaniczny: screen
<Mussious> Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<winter> spontaniczny: i man screen
<spontaniczny> ok
<winter> spontaniczny: odpalasz irssi 'screen irssi'
<Enlik> Mussious: u siebie naweet zrobilem takie same polecenie
<Enlik> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 12-11 17:49 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<winter> a wychodzisz ctr+c,a,d
<Mussious> zamiast tego mam coś takiego: libGLcore.so.195.36.24
<Mussious> czy to się nie utworzyło przez to?
<Mussious> a jeśli by stworzył plik libGLcore.so. ręcznie?
<Enlik> .so nie było, był tylko .so.1, więc jego się przyczepiliśmy... ale musi byc... dales ls -l → małe l? bo duże L pokazuje dla celu dowiązania
<Mussious> skopiowałem od stąd
<Mussious> skopiowałem stąd*
<Enlik> s/ale musi byc/ale powinno byc ok/
<Mussious> jestem również graficznie w tym folderze i widzę, że tego nie ma
<Enlik> No nie rozumiem... cos jest do tylka. A pokaż wynik: ls -l /usr/lib|grep GL
<syngress> _oO_ zimno
<Mussious> http://pastebin.com/PAnRzXh9
<Enlik> sudo ln -s libGLcore.so.195.36.24 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Mussious> pusto
<Mussious> nic nie wyskakuje
<Enlik> what the fuck...
<Mussious> drugi raz zrobiłem i pisze, że plik istnieje
<Enlik> Czyli zrobił się?
<Mussious> tak!
<Mussious> <hurray>
<Enlik> Sprawdz, czy wskazuje na to co trzeba ;-)
<Enlik> Jak nie, idę się utopić
<Enlik> :)
<Mussious> to co u cb
<Enlik> Uff.
<Mussious> relogin?
<Enlik> Teraz obie bibl. powinny wskazywac na te sama wersje - powinno byc dobrze. BYĆ MOŻE nawet bez przelog. mozna odpalic glxgears i spr
<Mussious> no po prostu zaraz rąbne głową w blat
<Mussious> inny błąd
<Mussious> chyba sobie już poradzę, bo to jest błąd bliźniaczy tego poprzedniego
<Enlik> Sprobuj sie jednak przelogowac.  A jaki ten blad?
<Mussious> Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA libGL.so
<Mussious> and libnvidia-tls.so shared libraries (libGL.so
<Mussious> version: 195.36.24; libnvidia-tls.so version: 195.36.31).
<Enlik> Skąd masz stery nviidii?
<Enlik> Może zamiast poprawiac 20 bibliotek warto poprawic w drugą str. te jedna, tylko ze trzeba odpowiednia wersje
<Mussious> miałem z nvidia.org, czy coś w tym stylu, a teraz mam otwarte z repo
<Enlik> Może te z nvidia.org narobiły burdlu
<Enlik> Otwarte to nouveau, dziwie sie ze pisze NVIDIA libGL.so - moze nieaktywne są?
<Mussious> nouv to eksperymantalne
<Mussious> nv, to otwarte używane
<Enlik> Aha, nv - z nimi chyba nie ma akceleracjji karty graf.
<Enlik> Nie wiem czy opengl z nimi w ogole dziaja - jesli tak, powoli
<Mussious> powoli
<Mussious> zmieniłem na nv, dlatego że po każdej aktualizacji miałem syf ze sterami
<Enlik> Tak sobie myślę, czy by przeinstalowanie nv nie naprawilo zamieszania
<Enlik> Łoj
<Enlik> Nie dalo sie naprawic?
<Mussious> dałe, ale 2h za każdym razem nad tym siedziałem
<Enlik> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/xserver-xorg-video-nv/filelist tylko to paczka nv zawiera
<Mussious> aż tu ostatnio nie wytrzymałem
<Enlik> Oj to lipa, nie powinno tak być
<Enlik> Ale czekaj, problem byl z tymi z repo czy ze strony nvidii?
<PushUpek> tego nowego xorga nie trzeba konfigurować? on sam sterowniki do sprzętu wykrywa?
<Mussious> ze strony
<Enlik> PushUpek: czasem trzeba
<Enlik> A te z repo, co z nimi?
<PushUpek> hmm
<Mussious> z repo zamkniętych nie miałem
<Mussious> a nv działają
<winter> w ogóle jest lipny xorg.conf domyślnie
<Mussious> tyle, że te błędy wylatują
<Enlik> Domyslnie ni ma xorg.conf ;)
<winter> dlatego generuję nvidia-config
<Enlik> Mussious: może zainstalowanie z repo naprawiloby
<Enlik> Mussious: a na pewno nie masz aktywnych sterow nvidii obecnie?
<Enlik> Dziwne ze wola o tamte liby, i ze ogl dziala ;)
<winter> kurde są +4 stopnie celcjusza, śniego topnieje
<Mussious> w synapie niz nie widać
<Enlik> Biedny winter :(
<winter> :->
<Mussious> winter: u mnie też
<frimer> i u mnie, ogolnie jakis deszcz czyba chlapie
<Mussious> z/w
<m477> bardzo nie lubie czytac z laptopa (15'4), czy moze to byc wina slabej matrycy?
<TheNumb> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania: python2.7-minimal
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> Grrr
<TheNumb> Ubuntu Server nie daje się ;]
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: jak tam się czują twoje ramy?
<ari-tczew> pitti niedługo będzie mnie ścigał za te testy ;p
<TheNumb> E: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed
<TheNumb> Ciekawe co on może mieć na myśli...
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: a wiesz, zaraz spojrze bo mam chwilę wolną
<kklimonda> tylko vm odpalę
<Enlik> bbl
<ari-tczew> oki
<winter> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.2%3A.13-fixed
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2d9j4fd> (at bugzilla.mozilla.org)
<Mussious> re
<TheNumb> Dobra, chyba ogarnąłem tego pythona. Bug odziedziczony po debianie ;]
<Mussious> Enlik: przeinstalowa nv?
<Colek> Witam.
<Dreadlish> jelo
<Colek> Pomożecie mi z uruchomieniem Postala 2 na Ubuntu 10.04?
<TheNumb> Colek: po pierwsze, dodaj sobie ppa z nowszym wine.
<Colek> Jest to wersja natywna ;)
<TheNumb> Colek: chyba, że tak.
<TheNumb> Colek: w takim razie co nie działa?
<Colek> Wklepałem pliczki .ini ale ciągle mnie wywala.
<Colek> Wklepie wam log zaraz.
<Colek> http://wklej.org/id/436023/
<Colek> Enemy Territory działa miodnie.
<TheNumb> btw. Fuck Yeah! Linux server 2.6.37-8-generic-pae #21-Ubuntu SMP Sun Dec 5 19:33:21 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheNumb> Dałem radę wykopać "serwer" na 11.04.
<Dreadlish> pae xd
<Dreadlish> ktoś ma tu 8gb ramu
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie, nie mam. Standardowy kernel rzucony z Ubuntu Server ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> 2.6.37 jest dopiero w rc
<Dreadlish> oni od razu zakładają że będzie więcej niż 4gb ramu
<winter> to niemądre chyba
<TheNumb> winter: działa po ludzku.
<winter> jak działa może wyjść dopiero po czasie
<winter> w ogóle ostatnio na moim lennym miałem problem
<winter> jaja
<winter> bo
<winter> chodził sobie jakieś 85 dni
<winter> i nagle load skodzył do 50
<TheNumb> =D
<winter> pół minuty na odpalenie polecenia
<Dreadlish> jak?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: dodałem komentarz, patch działa
<winter> proc normalnie pracował, nie był przeciążony a load ~50
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: jupi
<Dreadlish> winter: ale jakim cudem nagle skoczył?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: dzięki masz browara
<winter> do dziś tego nie wiem
<winter> zrobiłem reboot i już grzecznie chodzi
<Dreadlish> w /var/log/messages cisza?
<Colek> Nie wiecie co jest nie tak z Postalem? D:
<winter> nawet nie przejrzałem
<Dreadlish> no widzisz ;p
<winter> 18:43:08 up 11 days, 15:34,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.03, 0.00
<Dreadlish> o właśnie - dzięki że mi przypomniałeś
<winter> to jego aktualny uptime
<mati75> mało
<mati75>  18:43:49 up 8 days,  8:08,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Dreadlish>  18:43:34 up 5 days, 21:34,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.12, 0.16
<winter> było 85 ale musiałem rebootować
<Dreadlish> po resecie
<Dreadlish> spowodowanym zanikiem napięcia
<mati75> ja miałem ponad 100
<mati75> i jajo zmieniłem
<winter> mati75: jaki os?
<Dreadlish> przed tym zanikiem miałem ponad 80 dni ...
<mati75> winter: debian lenny
<winter> też lenny
<Colek> Czyli nie?
<winter> Colek: postal 2?
<Colek> Tak.
<winter> kiedyś to odpalałem, fajna gra
<kklimonda> Colek: napisz do sklepu w którym kupiłem albo do producenta i ci pomogą
<Colek> Trudno będzie mi do Włoch dzwonić i z nimi rozmawiać
<winter> "would you like to sign a petition"? :-D
<Colek> "Fuc* off"
<winter> była misja w które trzeba było podpisy na petycji zbierać od przechodnów
<kklimonda> Colek: na szczęście pozostaje email
<winter> jak nie podpisał to z kopa
<Colek> Na pewno dużo mi pomogą, mądralo ;)
<kklimonda> kto jak nie oni?
<Colek> Zatwardzieli linuxowcy jak wy.
<Colek> Jeden problem naprawiłem i jest drugi, a w necie rozwiązania nie widać.
<kklimonda> my nie mamy źródeł do gry, trudniej nam
<Colek> Podałem log.
<TheNumb> Colek: i co, ty myślisz, że ludzie na tym kanale wszystko wiedzą?
<kklimonda> a log mówi tyle Critical: Assertion failed: Index<=ArrayNum [File:../../Core/Inc/UnTemplate.h] [Line: 529]
<Colek> Nie, ale pytam się czy wiecie może co może być problemem.
<kklimonda> czyli nic ;)
<kklimonda> wklej to w google, może coś wyskoczy
<Colek> Próbowałem.
<Colek> A chciałem od Windowsa się uwolnić D:
<Colek> Trudno, idę grać w Day of Defeat Source.
<winter> Firefox 3.6.8
<winter> już 3.6.13 jest
<kklimonda> winter: i 4.0b7
<winter> no to już od dawna
<winter> nie używam bety
<winter> może jak rc wyjdzie
<winter> ale bety nie
<winter> w stycznium mają 4 wydać?
<winter> chyba w styczniu
<TheNumb> gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.1-10ubuntu3)
<TheNumb> =D
<PushUpek> winter: na styczeń bym się nie nastawiał ;)
<winter> no pewnie masz rację PushUpek
<PushUpek> ale ta beta nowa stabilna jest ;)
<Mariuszek> Witajcie mili Państwo^^
<winter> cze
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> na gentoo-pl nie ma co siedzieć
<Mariuszek> mam takie pytanie: jakim programem zrobic z pendrive'a dysk startowy, zeby móc z niego zainstalowac Windowsa?
<office> kanaly pomyliles
<Mariuszek> a na ktory mam wejsc? tutaj z reguły dostawałem odpowiedz :)
<office>  #windows ?
<Mariuszek> ok, dzieki, trzymajcie sie
<a_> witajcie, mam problem z ubuntu one
<barnex> Jaki?
<User__> Dreadlish: pw.
<a_> teoretycznie, gdy uruchomię ubuntu one powinna wyświetlić się strona do logowania
<a_> ale tak nie ma
<a_> ubu 9.10, polski remiks
<barnex> a co się wyświetla?
<a_> ikonka w trayu :]
<a_> i nic
<a_> poza tym
<a_> wie ktoś, jak mi pomóc?
<User__> Wie ktos czy jest juz ubuntu 10.10?
<a_> lol
<a_> jest już :)
<a_> Maverick Meerkat
<a_> patrz temat
<kklimonda> a_: zajrzyj na #ubuntuone
<a_> nawet jest 11.04
<kklimonda> (angielsko języczny)
<a_> kklimonda: a to po polsku?
<a_> sorki, byłeś/aś wcześniej
<kklimonda> a_: gdzie byłem?
<Dreadish> Kunra wszedlem na ubuntu.pl
<Dreadish> +i sciagnalem 9.10 bo tylko to bylo -.-
<Dreadish> Te 10.10 jest z tym nowym srodowiskiem,tak?
<kklimonda> dla netbooków
<a_> kklimonda: chodzi mi o to, że wyslales wiadomasc jak ja konczylem pisac
<a_> Dreadish: Unity
<Dreadish> czyli to tylko dla netbookow?:( Na pctowej nadal mam gnoma?
<kklimonda> a_: możliwe
<kklimonda> a_: ale i tak tam jest lepszy support ubuntu one niż tutaj :)
<a_> kklimonda: nie pisze nikt :(
<kklimonda> napisz honk
<Dreadish> pomoz ktos z xammpem
<a_> honk?
<Dreadish> na windosie
<kklimonda> a_: ^ ale dzisiaj jest więc większość deweloperów nie patrzy na kanał
<Dreadish> musze cos dodac do apache zeby on dziaal?
<kklimonda> a_: no, honk - taki wyraz (sygnał klaksona)
<kklimonda> Dreadish: pewnie tak
<a_> aha
<kklimonda> a_: tak na szybko co ci może pomóc to zajrzenie do haseł które masz zapisane w gnome keyring i usunięcie tego od ubuntu one
<a_> no i napisałem
<a_> brb
<kklimonda> ale 9.10 już dawno nie widziałem więc nie za bardzo się w nim orientuję
<kklimonda> Dreadish: wszystko na ten temat zostało napisane w różnej maści dokumentach i howto
<Dreadish> Dobra poradzilem
<Dreadish> Da sie jakos zrobic serwer w xpku?
<kklimonda> da się
<Dreadish> kklimonda: jak?
<kklimonda> Dreadish: mówię - wszystko zostało opisane w dokumentacji
<Dreadish> kklimonda: w dokumentacji czego, omg -.-
<kklimonda> Dreadish: nie wiem jak - robiłem to lata temu
<kklimonda> xamppa
<Dreadlish> na xpku to se webserva walnij
<kklimonda> Dreadish: a jak czegoś tam nie ma to będzie na innych stronach - to chyba najpopularniejszy tego typu pakiet dla windowsa
<Dreadlish> chociaz to i tak niepraktyczne
<kklimonda> no niezbyt
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony świetnie się nadaje do pisania softu
<kklimonda> z tym w sumie są te pakiety pomyślane
<a_> kklimonda: mam jeszcze raz napisac honk?
<kklimonda> a_: nie, czekać albo wrócić w ciągu tygodnia kiedy wszyscy pracują
<a_> ;(
<kklimonda> a_: w topicu jest też kilka linków które możesz sprawdzić
 * a_ idzie się pociąć
<a_> kklimonda: spoko
 * a_ idzie się zabić, do zobaczenia jutro
<lisu> re
<winter> wb
<Skrzyp> Re
<winter> wb
 * Mussious zabił a, ale a uciekł
<Kwpolska> 20:03 < kklimonda> (angielsko języczny)
<Kwpolska> anglojęzyczny*
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: wiem
<kklimonda> nie chciało mi się już poprawiać
<Dreadish> Da sie zrobic zeby filezilla server odrazu po odpaleniu wlaczal serva?
<FiFU> da sie, ale nie powiemy.
<Skrzyp> Nie lepiej ftpd?
<Dreadish> A jest na windowsa?
<kklimonda> a czy to wygląda na kanał o windowsie?
<FiFU> ;]
<airells> Dreadish czemu serwer na windowsie? moze uda sie nawrocic Ciebie?
<Szatan> ma ktoś obligacje/fundusz inwestycyjny w PKO BP?
<Dreadish> airells: ta kompa ma miec xp i koniec
<Enlik> re
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: co ci się stało? Straciłeś wiarę, czy stawiasz serwer w szkole?
<Skrzyp> Hej foxie
<Enlik> mati75: a tu? :>
<mati75> a tu nie poszło
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Skrzyp> Do
<Skrzyp> Dzień
<m477> Panowie czy jest to mozliwe ze mi sie zle czyta przez to ze mam slaba matryce w laptopie(15'4)  czy to taka nie predyspozycja czlowieka?
<lisu> m477: kiedy ostatnio byłeś u okulisty?
<PushUpek> może rozdzielczość zła albo odświeżanie...
<m477> dawno
<Skrzyp> Albo masz antialiasing i hinting wyłączone
<Skrzyp> I wyglądzanie cleartype
<m477> roz 1280x800
<airells> calkowicie mozliwe,  ja przykladowo po przesiadce z crt na lcd z 2 tygodnie musialem sobie dac na przyzwyczajenie sie, przyzwyczajenie tez robi swoje
<m477> raczej bez mozliwosci zmiany
<m477> Skrzyp jak to sprawdzic
<kklimonda> w ustawieniach wyglądu, w zakładce od czcionek
<Skrzyp> Prawym na pulpit i ustaw tło pulpitu, czcionki i tam masz w wyglądzanie zaawansowane czy jakoś tak
<m477> chodzi o renderowanie?
<Skrzyp> Antialiasing i hinting czcionek
<m477> a mam bo to pl wersja
<m477> hinting mam na lekki ustawiony
<m477> wygladzanie podpikselowe wyswietlacz LCD, cokolwiek to znaczy
<Skrzyp> Pobaw się tam ustawieniami i zobacz jak ci się chodzi
<m477> ok
<m477> poza tym ze sie czcionki zmienily to zabardzo roznicy nie dostrzegam
<Skrzyp> A rozdzielczość?
<m477> 1280x800 max a odswierzanie 60hz albo auto
<Skrzyp> Odświeżacz wyższy rozdzielczość niższe próbuj
<m477> zmniejszylem na 1024x768 i nic nie widac
<airells> proponuje na laptopach ustawiac natywna dla matrycy
<m477> tylko co jest wieksze 60hz czy auto :<
<m477> ale co natywna?
<Skrzyp> Rozdzielczość
<Skrzyp> Natywną
<Skrzyp> Ale próbuj, jak nie znasz swojej
<m477> czyli podstawowa?
<m477> 1280x800 jest podstawowa i mozna tylko zmniejszac ale nic nie widac, wszystko rozmazane
<jacekowski> odswiezanie sie pisze
<jacekowski> i na lcd nie ma znaczenia
<Skrzyp> W sumie
<Skrzyp> Ale mi bardziej miga im wyższa i płynniej chodzi bo mam leda czy innego wariata
<airells> led to chyba odpowiada tylko za podswietlenie;)
<m477> czyli zainwestowanie w monitor moze sie oplacic?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> led to tylko podswietlenie
<jacekowski> a elektronika odswieza sam ekran z czestotliwoscia kilku kHz
<airells> m477 najpierw sprawdz jak z Twoja karta graficzna w lapku, przyklad niektorych NTT z 9300gs maja bardzo rozmazany obraz na wyjsciu vga( a tylko takie maja ) podejrzewam ze to zla ekranizacja bo odlaczenie zasilania troche pomaga ale nie wiele
<kklimonda> m477: albo w okulary
<m477> airells:  prawie trafiles bo mam NTT ale 8600m gs
<airells> nie oszukujmy sie ntt projektowane najlepiej nie sa, dlatego radze najpierw sprawdzic
<m477> prawda
<m477> ale co mam sprawdzic, zasilanie odlaczyc?
<airells> podlacz monitor lcd i sprawdz czy obraz jest ostry
<m477> no problem w tym ze nie mam
<airells> to w szkole, pracy, obojetnie gdzie
<jacekowski> ale co wy za problem macie
<m477> chyba ze fote zrobie aparatem i ocenicie oile to ma sens, nie bedzie duzoego przeklamania
<jacekowski> na lcd obraz nie bedzie ostry
<jacekowski> jesli nie bedziecie mieli natywnej rozdzielczosci
<airells> tak ale w moim przypadku jest nieostry na natywnej
<jacekowski> to na pewno jest to natywna?
<airells> zle jest zbudowany laptop i sa zaklocenia tak podejrzewam
<m477> i umnie
<airells> tak  na 100% natywna
<jacekowski> airells: ale to po vga?
<airells> tak
<jacekowski> no to poczekaj chwile
<airells> a z racji, ze kolega tez ma tutaj widze vga to doradzam mu sprawdzic
<jacekowski> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php
<jacekowski> tu masz
<jacekowski> co widac, rozmazane szare czy punkty?
<jacekowski> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php
<jacekowski> i to tez
<m477> taka kratka
<airells> aktualnie nie mam do niego dostepu, tego laptopa
<jacekowski> m477: stabilna kratka?
<airells> to brata laptop, sam ufam tylko w asusy doswiadczenie
<m477> 4b miga
<jacekowski> no to problem ustawien
<m477> a 6a i 6b paski ale to chyba tak ma byc
<jacekowski> bo nie powinno migac
<Skrzyp> A nie masz może na monitorze przycisku AUTO?
<jacekowski> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php
<jacekowski> odpal ten obrazek
<jacekowski> i kliknij auto
<Skrzyp> Zacznie biegać taka zebra
<jacekowski> i powinien zalapac
<airells> no to ladnie mi na jednym z moich przez dvi 4b miga;/
<TurekPolski> Cześć! Mam prozaiczny problem. Jak dodać jakąś bibliotekę w Geany? Nie widzi mi "iostream"
<m477> gdzie to 'auto' jest
<Skrzyp> Na obudowie monitora
<m477> chyba nie posiadam
<airells> kolega chyba ma laptopa teraz
<Skrzyp> Szukaj, albo taki obrazek ekranika, albo w menu
<Skrzyp> A, perdone
<Szatan> TurekPolski: #include <iostream.h> próbował?
<jacekowski> m477: w menu bedzie
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> iostream.h
<jacekowski> WTF?
<m477> jacekowski: w menu czego? bo jezeli ustawien monitora to tu nie ma
<m477> menu
<TurekPolski> pytam jak spawrić, żeby Geany ZNALAZŁ iostream. Bo debugger mi wyrzuca błąd, że iostream file not found
<TurekPolski> właśnie na komendzie #include <iostream> albo <iostream.h>
<jacekowski> iostream.h jest unsupported
<jacekowski> i obsolete
<jacekowski> uzywa sie iostream
<TurekPolski> wiem. Ale tak czy inaczej uważa, że file not found
<jacekowski> masz symbole zainstalowane?
<Szatan> TurekPolski:  /usr/lib/gcc tutaj szukaj
<jacekowski> on symboli do debuggera potrzebuje
<jacekowski> bo nie zainstalowane pewnie
<lukaszg_> TurekPolski, zrób 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<TurekPolski> lukaszg_: sekundka. Już sprawdzam
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> lukaszg: a co to da?
<jacekowski> w tej paczce nie ma symboli
<jacekowski> tam jest kompilator i kilka paczek -dev
<jacekowski> a trzeba mu paczek -dbg
<lukaszg> jest standardowa biblioteka c/cpp
<jacekowski> no jest
<jacekowski> ale on nie ma z tym problemu
<Enlik> Erm
<TurekPolski> essential nie miałem. Zaraz sprawdzę, czy to coś da
<jacekowski> 22:21 < TurekPolski> pytam jak spawrić, żeby Geany ZNALAZŁ iostream. Bo debugger mi wyrzuca błąd, że iostream file not found
<TurekPolski> bo to mi gcc błąd wyrzucał
<jacekowski> to sie zdecyduj czy debugger czy kompilator
<Enlik> gcc czy debuger? Moze „przejezyczenie”
<Enlik> No
<TurekPolski> kompoilator. Wybaczcie
<lukaszg> napewno gcc, bo by nawet nie skompilował bez tego
<TurekPolski> dalej nic po zainstalowaniu essential'sów
 * Enlik sie zastanawia: debugerowi sa do czegokolwiek potrzebne .h?
<lukaszg> daj kod programu ktory kompilujesz
<jacekowski> TurekPolski: czym kompilujesz?
<jacekowski> Enlik: zeby pokazac ladnie zrodla
<jacekowski> Enlik: podczas debugowania
<TurekPolski> jacekowski: Widzę, że w Geany on wysyła zapytanie do gcc
<TurekPolski> więc pewnie gcc
<lukaszg> TurekPolski, iostream to g++ a nie gcc
<jacekowski> ti zke]
<jacekowski> zle
<Enlik> No wlasnie widzialem ze np. linia po linii moze pokazac kod programu, wiec cos pewnie z tym
<jacekowski> musisz przy pomocy g++ kompilowac
<Enlik> Plik jako .cpp zapisany?
<TurekPolski> jak .c
<Enlik> Jeśli C++, to .cpp
<Enlik> Albo .cxx chyba
<jacekowski> cpp
<Enlik> .cxx to C?
<jacekowski> c jak c
<airells> najpierw bym sprawdzil czy kod dziala w gcc, g++ recznie, a potem szukal czy to blad geany czy cos z kompilatorem
<TurekPolski> Panowie....
<TurekPolski> Koniecp roblemu
<TurekPolski> kwestia .c zamiast .cpp
<TurekPolski> dzięki i sorry za problem ;-)
<Enlik> ;p
<jacekowski> i tak sie kompiluje przy pomocy g++
<lukaszg> a co do .h to przeciez debugerowy te pliku są nie potrzebne? po co mu? symbole są juz w pliku
<jacekowski> lukaszg: nie
<jacekowski> lukaszg: tam sa tylko referencje do zrodel
<yoshi314> nie zawsze
<jacekowski> zawsze
<lukaszg> .h są potrzebne jak sie chce ustawic breakpoint "łatwiej" (mowa o gdb)
<jacekowski> taki format elfa
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> .h jest nie potrzebne do tego
<m477> Panowie nie wiem czy to cos pomoze, robione aparatem 8Mpix http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/5995/img3151c.jpg
<jacekowski> to juz jest w elfie
<yoshi314> niektore biblioteki maja procedury zamieszczone w plikach naglowkow
<yoshi314> np boost
<jacekowski> ale jak chcesz sobie popatrzec co jest w tej lini dokladnie to juz trzeba
<DaZ> tylko osiem?
<DaZ> na co ci taki dinozaur :f
<jacekowski> ja mam w telefonie 15
<lukaszg> no ok to tak, ale była mowa o symbolach
<DaZ> ja sobie załatwie trzydziesci i będe sie lansował na dzielni
<jacekowski> m477: a tobie to na wbudowanym lcd ma problem?
<lukaszg> jak sie dodaje flage -g to już w pliku wszystko jest
<jacekowski> lukaszg: nie
<jacekowski> lukaszg: wtedy do pliku dodaje informacje odpowiednie
<jacekowski> lukaszg: ale zrodel nie ma
<jacekowski> zrodla musza byc z zewnatrz
<DaZ> m477: no to teraz.. co z tym źle?
<m477> nie chwale sie tylko mowie dlatego ze gdybym robil 0,3 mpix to by byla wina aparatu nie wywietlacza ~~
<airells> m477 wszystko wyglada ok, po czcionkach jednak ze zdjecia aparatu nic nie zobaczysz, moim zdnaiem po prostu musisz sie przyzwyczaic do matrycy z laptopa
<Enlik> Ale zakladków
<m477> jacekowski: nie rozumiem
<jacekowski> m477: czy to wbudowany ekran ma problem?
<m477> airells: 3 lata sie przyzwyczajam
<jacekowski> m477: czy zewnetrzny lcd?
<lukaszg> źrdła są w .c/.cpp nie w .h
<jacekowski> zrodla to tez .h
<m477> w jakim sensie problem -_-
<m477> jest to wbudowany
<jacekowski> to problem gownianie zrobionego laptopa
<jacekowski> nic z tym nie zrobisz
<m477> ale co zew lcd nie pomoze?
<airells> m477 pisalem wyzej o tym czy lcd zewnetrzy pomoze, musisz sprawdzic jak ekranizowany jest sygnal w karcie, NTT lubi to zle robic i obraz jest kiepski na zewnetrznym wyjsciu VGA, bo obstawiam ze dvi nie masz
<m477> racja nie mam
<m477> ale mam jeszcze jedno wyjscie takie plaskie przy vga tylko ze nie mam pojecia co to
<jacekowski> usb?
<jacekowski> hdmi?
<m477> nie
<m477> szerokie na 4-5 cm
<airells> jesli to wyjscie analogowe to ta sama sytuacja
<thomas82> Witam, mam problem z dual-bootem pomiedzy Ubuntu i W7. Grub po wybraniu Win7 bledy ze nie moze znalezc dysku *4420 ani partycji... Macie jakis pomysl jak to naprawic bezbolesnie? Tutaj wszystkie informacje: http://pastebin.com/sDeZp9yY
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HDMI.socket.png
<jacekowski> m477: firewire?
<jacekowski> airells: w laptopach nie ma zadnego ekranowania prawie
<m477> nie
<jacekowski> airells: to tylko kwestia odpowiedniego projektu zeby zaklocenia zostawaly tam gdzie powinny
<m477> 2 bolce takie na koncu sa cos jak w vga
<airells> na asusie mam idealny obraz a na ntt nie da sie ogladac, myslalem ze to ekranowanie bo nawet odlaczenie laptopa na ntt troche pomaga
<m477> tzn po jednym z kazdej strony
<m477> moge fote cyknac?
<lukaszg> jacekowski, ok sprawdziłem, aby widzieć jak wygląda kod przy breakpoincie to trzeba źródła, ale symbole sa już w pliku
<m477> .
<jacekowski> lukaszg: no mowilem
<lukaszg> mówiłeś o symbolach :)
<lukaszg> a ja to rozumiem jako nazyw funkcji, zmiennych etc ;)
<jacekowski> bo to sie nazywa symbole
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debug_symbol
<lukaszg> no to bez źródła moge bez problemu ustawić breakpointa na funkcji x czy y
<Enlik> thomas82: grzebałeś ostatnio przy Patrycjach?
<jacekowski> lukaszg: no mozesz
<lukaszg> tylko ze gdb wyświetli coś takiego: Breakpoint 1, f (x=10) at m.c:5\n5	m.c: No such file or directory.
<lukaszg> 	in m.c
<jacekowski> nom
<lukaszg> jacekowski, no i wszystko jasne ;]
<thomas82> Enlik: dawno temu... Probowalem zainstalowac jeszcze raz winde, musialem znowu ubuntu etc... nie chca ruszyc dwa w tym samym czasie...
<jacekowski> ide cos zjesc
<thomas82> Enlik: dlatego wkoncu troszke smietnik sie zrobil
<Enlik> thomas82: ale po grzebaniu instalowales ubuntu, a z nim GRUB-a, wiec teoretycznie wpisy powinien miec dobre i aktualne
<m477> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6884/20101211223923.jpg co to obok vga po prawej
<Enlik> thomas82: ale mozna by sprobowac wygenerowac ustawienia na nowo
<Enlik> thomas82: robi sie to tak: sudo update-grub
<Enlik> Bo rozumiem że to co wkleiles pokazuje m.in. to co w grub.cfg
<Enlik> Cisowianka ;)
<m477> jacekowski:
<m477> -,-
<thomas82> Enlik: dalej update-grub, porownalem z tym co byl i plik bez zmian, czyli nie bedzie dzialac..
<thomas82> dalem*
<Enlik> thomas82: windows jest na 1. partycji, wiec wpis sie zgadza poza linią:   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set d4085b63085b4420 → szczerze to nie mam pojecia do czego to (ktoś wie?), moglbys przy uruchamianiu wejsc w tryb edycji, tam ja usunac i spr., czy Win sie uruchomi
<thomas82> Enlik: dzieki za podpowiedz, juz sprawdzam :) z/w
<Enlik> Dziwne, bo na oko zgadza sie z tym, co blkid wyplul
<Enlik> Ale chbya nie powinno byc konieczne do bootu
<winter> burp
<thomas82> Enlik: niby dobrze ale nie dziala... po wykasowaniu tej linii jak probuje wystartowac, wraca odrazu do gruba
<Enlik> thomas82: dziwne, bo wyglada poprawnie... masz dwa Windowse, na różnych dyskach?
<jacekowski> m477: emmm
<jacekowski> m477: scsi
<m477> expansion card slot ?
<jacekowski> albo cos do replikatora
<jacekowski> ale rozmiarowo wyglada na scsi
<Enlik> A nie, to tylko że partycja windowsowa na sdc1
<thomas82> Enlik: jeden tylko, na drugim jakies dane wymienne... (/dev/sdc)
<m477> da sie do tego np karte dzwiekowa podlaczyc?
<thomas82> Troszke mnie zastanawia ten wpis z tego skryptu (na gorze) : Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in     partition #3 for /boot/grub.
<Enlik> Pewnie chodzi mu o to, że /boot/grub masz na dysku sda ;)
<thomas82> wlasnie nie... mam tam tylko jedna partycje windows + pelno wolnego miejsca..
<Enlik> thomas82: generalnie dziwne... spróbowałbym pokombinowac, niech cos zobacze
<Enlik> Nie - masz też partycję linuksową
<Enlik> (sda2)
<thomas82> a faktycznie.. .
<Enlik> Niżej masz to samo, ale o sdc, ciekawe... ale nie to pewnie jest problemme
<thomas82> ale pusta jest... (lost+found) tylko
<Enlik> Zaraz, nie ma partition#3 na sda przeciez ;] jakiś fake
<thomas82> no wlasnie... wiec jak on tam czegos szukac probuje :P
<Enlik> A nie, na sdc tym bardziej, skoro tam jest Win - ej, ten skrypt kłamie:)
<thomas82> ten skrypt w sumie wywoluje tylko kilka komend z systemu i daje output w TXT :)
<Enlik> Zastanawiam sie czy set root= to to samo co root= - zawsze jak pisalem recznie, to uzywalem tego drugiego, i to wystarczylo - ale dla Linuksa,nie Win (ale wydaje mi sie ze to nie ma znaczenia)
<Enlik> Jest tez opcja -f dla search, chyba byloby tak: search -f /dev/sda1
<Enlik> (Ew. z --set - wspanialy dokument, ktory widze nie wyjasnia, do czego to)
<thomas82> ;P
<Enlik> A, wyjasnia ;)
<Enlik> Mozesz wiec sprobowac: 1) root=hda0,1 2) ... -f ..., innych idei nie mamż
<thomas82> W sumie mam jeszcze jeden dysk z jakims linuxem zainstalowanym i chyba jeszcze grubem 1.0 jak nie podziala zobacze czy tamten da rade :)
<Enlik> (Albo root (hda0,1) ?)
<Enlik> O, no ;]
<thomas82> troche dyskow mi sie uzbieralo : P
<Enlik> Ta :)
<thomas82> ok, to probuje Twojej metody, wish me good luck ;) z/w
 * lukaszg ma 8x HDD o_O
<Szatan> lukaszg: SATA?
 * Enlik ma kilka dyskietek
<lukaszg> Szatan, 6 chyba SATA jest
 * Szatan ma w uj płyt głównych
<Szatan> lukaszg: to oddaj 2 :)
<lukaszg> Szatan, ATA?
<lukaszg> ;p
<Szatan> lukaszg: sata :P
<lukaszg> czekaj, niech no policze dokladnie...
<lukaszg> 1tb+500gb+640gb = sata, 80gb+20gb=ata ;p
<thomas82> Enlik: nie idzie z ustawieniem root..
<thomas82> podlaczam drugi :)
<thomas82> tzn. 4 ;d
<lukaszg> Szatan, korzystam z 1tb, zostaje 500 i 640, ale ze cena marna to nie oplaca mi sie ich sprzedawac ;p
<Szatan> lukaszg: oo, mi potrzeba z 3 dyski na ATA
<lukaszg> Szatan, ata to za grosze są teraz
<Enlik> thomas82: ja mam tak: http://wklej.org/id/436230/
<Szatan> lukaszg: ja szukam za free :)
<lukaszg> Szatan, aaa ;d
<lukaszg> Szatan, ja mialem jakąś taką manie dawniej, ze jak zobaczylem bady na dysku to kupowałem nowy, no i sie uzbieralo ;)
<Szatan> lukaszg: szukam dysków do pewnego projektu :)
<lukaszg> Szatan, jesteś pewny, że to 'pewny' projekt? ;p
<Szatan> lukaszg: tak, mam 4 płyty główne włożone do 1 obudowy tylko dysków brakuje
<lukaszg> Szatan, miditower?
<Szatan> lukaszg: ya
<thomas82> Enlik, sprobuje jeszcze z drivemap.. moze to pomoze ;)
<lukaszg> Szatan, heh no to nieźle, masz foto tego? ;)
<Szatan> lukaszg: akurat stoi w pracy
<lukaszg> Szatan, aha
<m477> orientujecie sie jaki jest kanal o pc audio
<Szatan> lukaszg: 1 płyta jest położona na śróbkach 2 ma podwyższenie 50 cm
<Szatan> itd :)
<Enlik> thomas82: ok
<lukaszg> Szatan, no tak sobie myslałem, bo inaczej chyba nie da rady :)
<lukaszg> Szatan, ew. po jeden plycie do kazdego boku, przykrecic
<_dead_> vbaexpress zwiesza sie przy probie zmiany ustawien.. ma ktos pomysl dlaczego tak sie dzieje?
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M3AHQqT53U
<winter> m.o.
<Enlik> 1st!
<Kwpolska> last
<winter> 23:59 < Enlik> 1st!
<winter> FAIL
<Enlik> U Ciebie chyba ;>
<winter> :->
<winter> meow
<winter> PushUpek: sup
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-12
<PushUpek> winter: ehh walczę z xorgiem :/
<PushUpek> i mnie przez ten hal zaraz trafi
<DaZ> co tu walczyć
<PushUpek> no kurde płacze ciągle, że brak moduły synaptics
 * dweller ma piwo
 * winter nie ma
<winter> :<
 * PushUpek nie może na alkohol patrzeć
<winter> alkohol lepiej smakuje niż wygląda
<winter> piwo lepiej smakuje niż wygląda
<dweller> wódka nie smakuje
<dweller> ją sie po prostu pije
<winter> no dlatego się poprawiłem
<dweller> chociaż
<dweller> ostatnio 0,5l z kumplem w 15 minut zrobiliśmy
<dweller> szkoda że jeszcze palnika nie mieliśmy
 * PushUpek nie lubi jak wódka w knajpie kosztuje 4zł za kieliszek
<dweller> hmm, jak sie tak zastanowię
<dweller> to raz miałem tylko taki srogi odpływ
<dweller> że się w radiowozie obudziłem
<_dead_> zoladkowa smakuje ;)
<dweller> de luxe
<_dead_> tez
<PushUpek> żołądkowa z pomarańczą mnie wczoraj zniszczyła
<dweller> ile wypiłeś?
<PushUpek> ponad 10 shotów
<PushUpek> przyjemnie się to pije ;) słodkie i wódką nie smakuje
<PushUpek> a potem się ciepło robi i człowieka nie ma :D
<dweller> drinki ssą
<PushUpek> to nie drink
<PushUpek> to shot + ćwiartka pomarańczy ;]
<dweller> ahh
<winter> kiedyś poszedłem do klubu i stwierdziłem że kupię drinka
<winter> dostałem wódkę z sokiem caprio :-D
<PushUpek> ;D
<dweller> >.>
<dweller> chujowy klub
<PushUpek> kiedyś polazłem do knajpy Pruderia, zamówilem sobie wódkę z redbullem... 50zł w plecy ;/
<winter> no tez tak myśle, od kiedy przenieśli lokal to nie ma tam czego szukać
<winter> teraz przychodzą tam nastoletnie dzieciaki libiące hip-hop i techno a tańczą przy rocku
<dweller> ;s
<winter> kiedyś przychodziło tam pełno metali, punków itp
<winter> ale czasy się zmieniły
<winter> PushUpek: no kolego ostatnio nawalił się johnym walkerem czarnym, 25 za szklankę to stwierdziłem, ze go powaliło
<PushUpek> ja tam w knajpie nie pije whisky ;) wole sobie butelkę kupić, taniej wychodzi :D
<winter> to napewno
 * dweller np: Lostprophets - Where We Belong @ Spotify
 * winter nie pija wódki
<winter> Dead Kennedys - [Plastic Surgery Disasters  #12] Dead End
<_dead_> po johnym walkerze mam zajebistego fraktala na scianie
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> ja tam po whisky nie miewam kaca... ale po 10 browarach, to tylko młotkiem mnie dobić
<dweller> po browarach jest straszny kapeć w mordzie
 * dweller ciągnie Łomżę
 * PushUpek pije tymbarka
 * _dead_ otwiera Warke
 * dweller znalazł ostaqtnio sklepik gdzie sprzedaja Łomżę po 2zł zamiast 2.50zł
<dweller> a za 6 kupionych dają całkiem niezłe karty
<PushUpek> gdzie taki sklep?
<winter> rok temu listopad/grudzień przygotowywali się do zamknięcia jednego sklepu to wyprzedawali okocimy zielona za 2zł
<winter> trochę tego zrobiłem
<dweller> PushUpek: Gdańsk
<PushUpek> to za daleko z Wrocka mam ;)
<dweller> ;)
<winter> w wakacje było w markecie 6 tatr za 10.85
<ari-tczew> a kojarzycie może browar Ciechan?
<_dead_> Ciechan ftw
 * dweller nie może mieszkać wewnątrz lądu
<dweller> alergia by mnie zabiła
<dweller> albo bym se nos odciął sam
<_dead_> Ciechan Miodowy miazdzy
<ari-tczew> _dead_:  +1
<ari-tczew> szkoda, że u mnie w mieście go nie kupię :/
<dweller> ciechana chyba dzisiaj widziałem
<dweller> ale jakieś zdzierskie ceny chcieli
<_dead_> w sumie jeszcze Miodne z browaru Kormoran jest ciekawe
<_dead_> tylko trzeba wymieszac bo miod na dnie osiada :|
<ari-tczew> dweller: no Ciechan miodowy ponad 4zl IIRC
<dweller> prawie tyle co Guinness Draught
<dweller> bo guinness 4.39
<dweller> a akurat guinness jest niezastapiony do pizzy
<winter> guiness jest mały i słaby, ale nawet smaczny
<winter> idę zajarać
<dweller> i niegazowany
<_dead_> wlasnie, jak to jest z ta ustawa o paleniu? egzekwuja zakaz?
<PushUpek> pytasz o mandaty?
<_dead_> tak
<PushUpek> nie spotkałem osoby która dostała mandat ;)
<PushUpek> wczoraj widziałem jak laska koło radiowozu paliła, ale tam nie było praktycznie ludzi...
<_dead_> a to dobrze :)
<PushUpek> ta ustawa ma swoje plusy, jak wracam z knajpy nie śmierdzę jak popielniczka ;D
<winter> kiedyś na dworcu w poznaniu wlepili mi mandat
<winter> paliłem sobie przy wejściu
<winter> zza rogu wyszli policjant i policjantka
<winter> bey czy wie pan że tu nie wolno palić?
<winter> patrzę się na śmietnik zz 1000cem śladów odgaszeń
<winter> a gdzie zakaz
<winter> pokazują dwa metry nadem mną
<winter> :x
<winter> naklejka z przekreślonym petem
<winter> i jak ja to miałem zaóważyć
<winter> 50zł w plecy
<m477> dweller: 0,5l w 15 min to jest nic
<dweller> wiem, kiedyś wódkę się z gwinta piło
<dweller> to wtedy sie w radiowozie obudziłem
<winter> dweller: cool story br0
<dweller> srsly
<winter> nom
<dweller> a że byłem nieletni, to po rodziców łaskawie pozwolili zadzwonić :D
<dweller> ostatecznie nigdy potem zgona nie zaliczyłem
<winter> dweller: kiedyś po nalewkach i myloastanie zasnąłem w windzie
<winter> obudziłem się w domu, koledzy mnie zanieśli
<winter> tzn ponoć sam poszedłem
<dweller> w windzie pół biedy
<dweller> chociaż chodzenie w stanie autonomicznym organizmu jest złe ;x
<jacekowski> winter: to ze ktos inny prawo zlamal nie znaczy ze ty mozesz lamac
<winter> jacekowski: a os so chozi
<jacekowski> o to palenie
<jacekowski> i ze 1000ce sladow
<winter> ach
<winter> no ale naklejka powinna być w miejscu widocznym
<jacekowski> do orta sie nawet nie przyczepie
<winter> z tym się zgodzisz
<winter> a nie 2 matery nademną
<jacekowski> nie, to jest miejsce publiczne
<jacekowski> powinienes wiedziec ze sie nie pali nawet bez naklejki
<winter> gazet nie czytam, telewizji nie oglądam
<jacekowski> nieznajomosc prawa nie zwalnia z jego przestrzegania
<winter> jacekowski: w niemczech masz na dworcach żółta linią wyznaczone miejsca do dymka
<winter> w holandii na każdym peronie widziałem strefę dla palących
<winter> w polsce jest granica umowna głównie według widzimisię policjanta
<winter> albo sokisty
<foreste> opera
<winter> foreste: nie to okienko?
<foreste> no
<foreste> zapomnialem dac /j
<bikstopa> jest tu kto?
<foreste> ok
<foreste> trza pisac do dev opery
<foreste> zeby dali wylaczanie tabs group
<bikstopa> po co
<bikstopa> jak to dziala?
<foreste> grupuje te ame karty
<foreste> same
<jacekowski> winter: w polsce po prostu sie nie pali i tyle
<winter> haha, no nie bardzo
<foreste> ok
<foreste> poszedl list do czlonka teamu opera
<winter> meow
<kklimonda> dzień dobry
<winter> bry
<kklimonda> coś ty całą noc robił ? ;)
<winter> przykleiłem się do słuchawki, klawiatury i myszki
<winter> oczy mi się topią T_T
<winter> pograłem tez trochę w majesty 2
<kklimonda> było spać ;)
<winter> wstałem wczoraj o 17
<winter> nie było opcji żebym zanął :->
<winter> chyba, że z browarami, a tych nie miałem
<winter> no, i spaliłem pół paczki fajek
<winter> tak dziwnie jakoś ostatnio żyję
<kklimonda> :)
<lotharek> cześć
<spontaniczny> Cześć. Która wersja Ubu dla netboków jest lepsza 10.04 czy 10.10 ?
<kklimonda> 10.04
<spontaniczny> czemu?
<kklimonda> bo unity w 10.10 potrafi mieć humory
<spontaniczny> jak rozpakuje iso na pendrive będzie normalnei mi bootować z USB ?
<lisu> re
<lisu> unity ssie
<lisu> jak nie masz dobrych sterowników do grafy to zapomnij o unity
<kklimonda> w 11.04 jest znacznie przyjemniejsze
<kklimonda> no, szybsze
<spontaniczny> to już wyszło ubu 11.04 ?
<lisu> kklimonda: u mnie unity na 10.10 i otwartych sterach wyswietla się tylko pod kursorem, jak przedaje kursorem dalej, to znika i tylko tapete wida
<lisu> c
<lisu> ć
<kklimonda> lisu: no to mówię, że w 11.04 jest lepsze
<kklimonda> i dlatego nie polecam 10.10 na netbooka
<lisu> no to się cieszę
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: nie, jeszcze nie
<spontaniczny> uhmm. To dobrze ściągam 10.04
<spontaniczny> kklimonda, jak wypakuje iso na pendrive będzie mi  to bootowało z usb?
<mati75> nie
<spontaniczny> to jak mam wrzucić to na pendrive żeby mi bootowało?
<mati75> zainstalować na nim
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: zamontuj gdzieś iso, jest na nim narzędzie do tworzenia bootowalnego usb o ile dobrze pamiętam
<spontaniczny> al ja to chce na netbooku zainstalowac ale jakos musze to zbootować a tam nie mam cd/dvd-rom
<spontaniczny> ok
<spontaniczny> a jeśli zrobie to na karcie SD i wrzuce do czytnika też będzie działać?
<kklimonda> (zakładając, że masz tylko windowsa - dla ubuntu jest usb creator gdzieś w ustawieniach)
<kklimonda> wątpię
<mati75> `g install ubuntu on pendrive
<Przekliniak> mati75: How-to: Installing Ubuntu Linux on a usb pendrive | Debian/Ubuntu ...: <http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar>
<ju-rek> on nie chce instalowac na penie tylko z pena
<DaZ> a isohybrid nie da sie jakos łatwo zdziełać?
<ju-rek>  http://www.heise-online.pl/open/features/Instalacja-Ubuntu-z-pendrive-a-1126827.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/36pov3v> (at www.heise-online.pl)
<DaZ> no, da sie jeszcze to kolorowe coś
<DaZ> ale mi nigdy nie chciało działać >:
<spontaniczny> ju-rek, a jest ten program na linuksa?
<Tyczek> Dla windowsa jest unetbootin
<Mat_Matan> bry
<spontaniczny> no hej
<Mat_Matan> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Mat_Matan> ąężźćńół
<Mat_Matan> moje działają
<Mat_Matan> ?
<winter> tak
<Mat_Matan> ok, to konfig weechat'a done
<Mat_Matan> `seen Born-To-Frag
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: Born-To-Frag was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 weeks, 0 days, 10 hours, 55 minutes, and 54 seconds ago: <Born-To-Frag> dzięki wszystkim za pomoc
<Mat_Matan> `seen BOOTanik
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: I have not seen BOOTanik.
<Skrzyp> Re
<Skrzyp> Spontaniczny: unetbootin spróbuj
<spontaniczny> wiem ale kurde nie umiem tego dlafedory zainstalowac.
<Skrzyp> \solved/
<TheNumb> Re.
<Skrzyp> yum install unetbootin
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś pomysł na distro linuksa które ma odpalone sshd żeby można było zdalnie zainstalować?
<Skrzyp> gentoo
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: odpada, za słaby kompniuter.
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> To arch
<TheNumb> Jakieś binarne distro.
<TheNumb> Niby arch odpowiada, ale nie mogę odpalić sshd ;/
<Skrzyp> Arch jest z binarek
<winter> debian to nawet nie jakieś
<TheNumb> Z kolei w debianie nie ma mono 2.8.1 ;/
<TheNumb> Albo chociaż 2.8...
<Skrzyp> A backporty?
<TheNumb> Ja mówię o squeeze/sid.
<TheNumb> Tam też nie ma.
<Skrzyp> O sidzie mówię
<winter> to skompiluj i zbuduj paczkę
<Cent> cześć
 * winter nie budował nigdy .deb-a
<winter> cesc
<Skrzyp> kpkg
<Skrzyp>  
<fi9o>   
<Szatan>  
<Mat_Matan>  
<TheNumb>  
<TheNumb> =D
<TheNumb> Nie widać co piszecie...
<TheNumb> :F
<TheNumb> Tylko u mnie?
<Mat_Matan> TheNumb: bo to h4Xy
<TheNumb> Mat_Matan: ty terz jesteź hagzem.
<TheNumb> O, nareszcie!
<Mat_Matan> TheNumb: Writeln('TAK');
<winter> 74p h4xr
<TheNumb> w 10.04 gcc kompilowało pod i486, w 10.10 nie wiem, ale 11.04 już kompiluje pod i686
<TheNumb> ;]
<DaZ> straszny progres macie w tym ubuntu
<DaZ> zaraz 786 będzie :f
<Tyczek> :>
<TheNumb> 786 już jest :P
<TheNumb> netburst czy jakoś tak się to nazywało
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak długo by się kompilowało gcc na Celeronie 1.2 <:
 * Tyczek foobar2000 (v1.1.1): Nujabes [2003 Hydeout Productions (First Collection) #06] Luv (Sic) (feat Shing02) [00:23/04:49] 877kbps 30.19MB FLAC
<TheNumb> Tyczek: burżuj, flaków słucha
 * TheNumb runz
<Tyczek> No,ba.
<Skrzyp>     
<lotharek> gdzie są w 10.10 ustawienia compiza?
<lotharek> w menu nigdzie tego nie widzę :P
<Skrzyp> compizconfig i fusion-icon
<lotharek> compiz & compiz-decorator u mnie tylko jest
 * crusty metacity + fusion-icon + emerald
<crusty> wlasciwie metacity sie zastepuje
<kklimonda> lotharek: standardowo nie ma
<kklimonda> lotharek: możesz doinstalować na przykład compizconfig-settings-manager
<lotharek> kklimonda: dzięki :)
<lotharek> chyba, że da się inaczej ustawić zmiane obszarów roboczych scrollem?
<lotharek> zmianę*
<bonio> quit
<winter> burp
<Skrzyp> Hej bikstopa und others
<winter> h3110 w0r1d!
<bonio> quit
<winter> :-D
<Skrzyp> w174j 5w13c13
<Skrzyp> :-D
<winter> w!74j $w!3c13
<bonio> witam
<winter> w!74j $w!3c!3*
<winter> w!74j w $w!3c!3u
<winter> w!74j w $w!3c!u*
<winter> http://www.szpital-psychiatryczny.swiecie.pl/
<winter> nie każdy wie
<lukaszg> 31c31Ff5 Y471Ff
<bonio> ?
<Skrzyp> Http://skrzyp.pl
<Skrzyp> FiFU: czemu żeście mnie zbanowali na #demotywatory.pl
<Skrzyp> I to tak chamsko bez ostrzeżenia
<spontaniczny> # a to oficjalny kanał?
<Skrzyp> Ta
<FiFU> Skrzyp: abotaQ
<Skrzyp> FiFU: Ale to było chamstwo bezpodstawne
<spontaniczny> jak puścić dźwięk na głośnikach i słuchawkach jednocześnie?
<FiFU> Skrzyp: shita zlapales ;)
<Skrzyp> Myślałem żeś specjalnie bota testował, a żeście mnie wrobili
<EsmD> spontaniczny: jak masz wtyczke jack w glosnickach, to wloz nie do konca wtyczke sluchawkowa
<EsmD> *gniazdo jack
<spontaniczny> i mi poleci na jednej słuchawce.
<Skrzyp> Ma laptopa
<EsmD> na dwoch jak odpowiednio wlozysz
<EsmD> spontaniczny: laptopa z linuxem pewnie?
<bonio> uzywa moze ktos Archlinux na netbooku?
<EsmD> zdaje mi sie ze w sterach realteka cos takiego bylo
<FiFU> bonio: ja
<Skrzyp> Ja
<bonio> a na jakim netboku?
<bonio> bo chce sobie sprawic ale nie wiem jakiego
<bonio> taki zeby ladnie smigal na nim Arch w miare bezproblemowo :)
 * Skrzyp na starym compaqu wyjetym z piwnicy
 * winter nie używa już archa na czymkolwiek
<BlessJah> ja na desktopie i na serwerze od backupow
<deadish> Pomoz ktos z shellem
<winter> nadaje się na freesbie
<deadish> Bo mnie trafi
<winter> BlessJah: *FACEPALM*
<deadish> Zarejestrowalem sie, mam nick password
<deadish> I mowia zeby zalogowac sie na ssh.bshellz.net
<deadish> Wchodze a tam pyta mnie tylko o password, dobra pomijam login wpisuje passy
<deadish> I zle
<deadish> : |
<BlessJah> winter: wiem, wiem
<BlessJah> winter: ale debian mnie wkurzyl a nie mialem pod reka nic innego
<deadish> Pomoze ktos?
<deadish> ;x
<winter> deadish: a jak się logujesz
<Skrzyp> deadish: hej. Nie idź kur...a do tej zasranej shellowni sam ci zaraz załatwie
<winter> podaj polecenie
<winter> Skrzyp: popieram
<deadish> ssh ssh.bshellz.net
<winter> to źle
<Skrzyp> I to 100x lepszego tylko wejdz na #os-pl
<deadish> A jak mam to zrobic?
<Skrzyp> To dostaniesz
<winter> ssh login@ssh.bshellz.net
<lukaszg> spontaniczny, http://allegro.pl/t7-rozgaleznik-sluchawek-audio-jack-m-2x-jack-f-i1351014005.html
<deadish> k
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/327zkoh> (at allegro.pl)
<deadish> deadish@ubuntu:~$ ssh ranestwen@ssh.bshellz.net
<deadish> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<winter> BlessJah: debiana na archa
<deadish> zaraz jebne
<winter> :x
<EsmD> deadish: moge ci pomoc na privie
<winter> deadish: to ci nie pozwalają
<BlessJah> winter: tzn? debian mnie wkurzyl a archa mialem pod reka? cos w tym dziwnego
<winter> no nic, tylko profanacja
<deadish> EsmD: no to pisz pisz ; p
<deadish> Skrzyp: dlaczego niby os-pl lepsze?
<BlessJah> winter: arch jeszcze nigdy w zyciu mnie nie zawiodl, nawet jak przez pomylke zastosowalem wobec niego rm -rf /lib
<deadish> pewnie trzeba pisac dlaczego sie chce etc..
<BlessJah> winter: bez zajakniecia sie usunal
<winter> mnie zawiódł
<winter> juz takie srento lepsze
<winter> i to sporo
<BlessJah> jak cie zawiodl?
<winter> sypał się, szczególnie po długim okresie bez update
<BlessJah> jak ja mu /usr/lib albo /lib (nie pamietam ktore) skasowalem i nie zawiodl
<winter> pozatym ta forma wydania
<BlessJah> winter: 9 miesiecy to okres wystarczajaco dlugi?
<winter> jak to się nazywa? rolling release
<winter> tam wszystko jest na bierząco bez możliwości cofnięcia się
<deadish> Pomoz ktos z tym shellem
<deadish> juz wszystkiego probowalem
<BlessJah> winter: wystarczy zapamietac jedna prosta zasade, upgrejduj zawsze cały system, a nie pojedynczy program
<winter> a tak to ja zawsze robiłem
<BlessJah> winter: i nie instaluj nic na niezupgrejdowany system
<BlessJah> winter: i nic nie ma prawa sie sypnac
<kklimonda> deadish: musisz wpisać ssh -l <login> <host>
<kklimonda> deadish: albo ssh <login>@<host>
<winter> ma i to sporo :->
<kklimonda> deadish: w przeciwnym wypadku użyje twój login z systemu
<deadish> deadish@ubuntu:~$ ssh ranestwen@bshellz.net
<deadish> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ssh user@host
<BlessJah> deadish: niewlasciwy host widac podales, albo juz trafiles na blacklist po paru nieudanych probach
<deadish> jak to sprawdzic na ircu ich?
<BlessJah> winter: nie ma prawa, mam archa bodaj 3 lata, ani razu nie reinstalowalem go
<winter> ja rok używałem
<BlessJah> deadish: zapytaj beschwe (o ile mowimy o bshellz)
<BlessJah> winter: no wiec widzisz, ja od 3 lat nie mialem zadnego problemu, mimo ze po drodze, jakies pol roku temu, skasowalem ktorys z lib/
<winter> przestałem używać jak fglrx 9.4 wyszedł
<winter> i przesiadłem się na slacka
<winter> bo miałem w tedy taką dupiasta integrę x1200
<BlessJah> winter: naprawilem bez reinstala, wlasciwie to wystarczyly 3 rebooty, jako ze najpierw sprobowalem fallback, potem z livecd, a potem jeszcze raz z livecd bo za pierwszym razem schrzanilem
<winter> i w 9.4 wycofali już to gpu, a dopiero 9.4 wspierało xorega 1.7
<kklimonda> oj, każdego linuksa naprawisz w trzech rebootach ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: arch jest uwazany za niestabilny i trudny w obsludze
<winter> fglrx chyba*7.4
<winter> już nie pamiętam
<winter> dawno ati nie miałem
<BlessJah> kklimonda: a po takiej glupocie jak skasowanie ktoregos z lib/ mozna go naprawic w jednym reboocie
<BlessJah> (a skasowalem bo przez przypadek podmontowalem sdb1 zamiast sdc1 i myslalem ze kasuje z pendrive a skasowalem z roota
<kklimonda> BlessJah: każdy system można naprawić w jednym reebocie - to nie dlatego arch jest uważany za niestabilny i trudny w obsłudze (chociaż z tym się nie spotkałem)
<winter> a slack byłby fajny ale ma małe repo, nawet z sbo które ssie
<kklimonda> winter: lfs jest super
<winter> :-D
<kklimonda> do tylko piszesz własny system pakietów
<kklimonda> i jedziesz
<winter> w bashu bo tylko to znam
<kklimonda> znajomy tak zrobił - tylko on nie budował LFS
<kklimonda> a własnego linuksa bez żadnych książek
<winter> kate os ma w php :-D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: gdyby arch byl naprawde niestabilny i trudny to po takim wylozeniu sie nie daloby sie o naprawic
<winter> taki trudny to on nie jest
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bzdura - to jest usunięcie jednego katalogu
<BlessJah> kklimonda: poza tym szczerze wątpię czy ubuntu bym naprawił tak szybko i prosto
<winter> do ogarnięcia
<winter> powiedziałbym, że łatwiejszy niż debian
<BlessJah> ubuntu?
<BlessJah> do ogarniecia?
<winter> debian
<kklimonda> BlessJah: póki jest /var/lib/dpkg/info to odzyskanie zawartości /lib to 5 minut roboty
<BlessJah> winter: ubuntu jest ladne z zewnatrz, ale w środku są smoki
<BlessJah> podobno
<NightWish`> :D
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bzdura
<winter> $ uname -a
<winter> BLACK MAGC NIGGER!
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak piszą spece którzy się o Archu i Gentoo naczytali
<winter> MAGIC*
<NightWish`> ja bym cos wkleila
<NightWish`> kklimonda: nie wykopiesz mnie? nie bede przeklinac ;d
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mowisz o moim zdaniu na temat ubuntu czy o zdaniu innych na temat archa?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ciebie? zawsze
<kklimonda> BlessJah: mówię o tym, że opinia, że w środku ubuntu są smoki jest bzdurą od dawna.
<kklimonda> NightWish`: wklejaj ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda:
<NightWish`> [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo *Click*
<NightWish`> :P
<winter> cowsay ma motyw smoka
<winter> to wiem
<Mhrok> heh
<Mhrok> to "rm -rf /" brzmi groźnie ;d
<Skrzyp> NightWish`: was by się przydało wykopać, bo wyście mnie bezpodstawnie zbanowali na #demotywatory.pl
<NightWish`> to rosyjska ruletka
<kklimonda> NightWish`: $ sudo rm -rf /
<BlessJah> kklimonda: no tak, ubuntu ostatnio uzywalem przed wydaniem 9.04 chyba
<kklimonda> [sudo] password for kklimonda:
<kklimonda> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on `/'
<kklimonda> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<kklimonda> ;)
<NightWish`> :P
<winter> rosyjska ruletka
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wcześniej - jakoś za czasów 8.04 to faktycznie niektóre rzeczy robiono na taśmę klejącą -- bo inaczej się nie dało sensownie tego zrobić.
<NightWish`> chodzilo o to ze to cos losowego mialo wywalic ;p
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ale to słaba ruletka jak nic się nie dzieje ;)
<NightWish`> no to daj lepsza ;p
<Szatan> hai NightWish`
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale opinie o tym, że bebechy Ubuntu są albo w złym stanie albo strasznie magiczne są przesadzone.
<Skrzyp> Np z rm -rf ~/ dodatkowo
<NightWish`> haj haj haj wam
<winter> TAM SIEDZI SZATAN!
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja używałem ubuntu od 6.06, potem było 8.04 (przeskoczyłem 7.x), miałem chyba jeszcze 9.04 ale krótko
<Skrzyp> Lucyfer
<kklimonda> BlessJah: fakt - dzisiejszy Linux na desktopie to już nie to samo co parę lat temu, a niektórzy ludzie burzą się gdy X.org zaczyna zależeć od hal - ale tak wygląda postęp.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: więc w bebechy zaglądałem w 8.04 i 8.10, a 9.04 to już mnie zbytnio nie interesowało
<moherowy_beret> gdz!3 j3s7 krzyż??
<Skrzyp> winter, jak cię proszę, nie rób se z tego jaj...
<winter> pciemu?
<winter> paciemu??
<kklimonda> (swoją drogą dlatego linux też jest coraz mniej stabilny -- łatwo być stabilnym jak skała gdy się jest prymitywnym jak konstrukcja cepa ;))
<Skrzyp> Uważam, że mieli rację
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to nie linuks jest niestabilny
<kklimonda> błagam, nie rozmawiajcie tu o krzyżu
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ale z tym cepem to masz racje
<BlessJah> niestabilne jest wszystko co nie jest linuksem
<Skrzyp> :-Dobra, dobra
<BlessJah> xorg, hal, gnome, kde
<kklimonda> BlessJah: oszczędza klawiaturę - dopisanie gnu/ to 4 znaki więcej
<kklimonda> NightWish`: hmm..
<BlessJah> kklimonda: a to coś zmienia? ja mówie że jądro jest ok, ale wywala się gnome
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ?:)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: spróbuj tak: [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && :(){ :|:& };: || echo *Click*
<kklimonda> ale nie wiem czy fork bombę da się tak zapisać bo to funkcja
<NightWish`> fork bomba?
<NightWish`> nie dzieki ;p
<kklimonda> NightWish`: wpisanie tego może zawiesić ci komputer więc zapisz pracę ;)
<NightWish`> wiem
<NightWish`> kolega ostatnio mi sie zalil
<NightWish`> zeby nie mowic w firmie ze serwer czy system jest odporny na fork bombe
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale to na jedno wychodzi - jak ci się wywali gnome to i tak tracisz pracę. Co z tego, że kernel dzielnie działa.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to nie fair ze nawala komputer a wszyscy uderzaja w monitor
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bez sensu analogia
<Skrzyp> Dobra
<BlessJah> kklimonda: wiem, zupelnie odwrotnie do naszej sytuacji
<BlessJah> i nas nawala gui
<_dead_> witam
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nawalić może masa rzeczy - "gui" czy może środowisko graficzne, jakiś demon, sterownik - ale to wszystko ląduje do jednego worka. Bo system to całość i nie ważne która dokładnie cegiełka zawiniła.
<kklimonda> NightWish`: tzn. co? komu nie mówić? :)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: no widzisz nie, gnu linux to jajko, cala reszta to dystrybucja
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w bsd jest inny system przyjety, freebsd to system operacyjny i do niego mozesz doinstalowac aplikacje
<kklimonda> BlessJah: gnu/linux to "dystrybucja" - a raczej kernel + userspace. Ale to nie ma znaczenia
<BlessJah> tfu tfu tfu
<BlessJah> masz racje
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale to nie ma znaczenia - kernel jest akurat w tym wszystkim mało ważny.
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftQFEN2B-G0
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ani nie ma Android Linux, ani Meego OS Linux, ani nawet Ubuntu Linux
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to, tak naprawdę, detal implementacji - i mało kogo obchodzi, że to porządnie napisany detal i mało kiedy panikuje.
<Skrzyp> Hej, wie ktoś czy na freenode można zostawić wiadomość dla użytkownika żeby mu się pojawiała jak wejdzie?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: MemoServ
<ari-tczew> Skrzyp: /msg MemoServ help
<BlessJah> kklimonda: detal implementacji?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: pewnie
<NightWish`> kklimonda: nic nic
<NightWish`> gadam glupoty
<NightWish`> ide do lozka
<kklimonda> BlessJah: Android dalej byłby Androidem gdyby działał na innym kernelu.
<kklimonda> NightWish`: długa noc? ;)
<NightWish`> wymieszana z tequila i stockiem
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak samo Meego czy Ubuntu - to, że Linux jest obecnie najlepszym wyborem to inna sprawa. Ale to tylko kernel
<NightWish`> tzw. parapetowka
<kklimonda> NightWish`: a, racja - czyja?
<kklimonda> tzn. twoja czy znajomych ;)
<kklimonda> chociaż gdyby była twoja to byś się tak nie spiła i teraz nie szła spać tylko sprzątać ;)
<NightWish`> moja moja
<NightWish`> nie no
<kklimonda> :D
<NightWish`> posprzatalm z rana swoj stol
<NightWish`> bo to tu byla masakra
<kklimonda> jak ja nie lubię zorganizowanego picia w swoim domu :/
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ojtam ojtam, boisz sie ze ci telewizor prze okno wyrzuca?
<NightWish`> kklimonda: u mnie bylo milo grzecznie
<NightWish`> :P
<NightWish`> znowu sie z przyjacielem podreczylismy
<kklimonda> BlessJah: aż tak to nie - ale ktoś mi zawsze obrus przypali papierosem, albo coś zbije. A na następny dzień jest sporo sprzątania.
<NightWish`> a niby odporny na bol
<NightWish`> a jak mu pazury pod zebra wlozylam to rano jeszcze piszczal ze boli
<kklimonda> NightWish`: no to widzę, że impreza się udała ;)
<Mhrok> a za co mu je wbiłaś? :P
<BlessJah> NightWish`: to picie polaczone ze spaniem?
<kklimonda> po paru drinkach powód zawsze się znajdzie ;)
<NightWish`> BlessJah: no mam pokoj goscinny ;)
<kklimonda> ja pamiętam, że znajomemu oblałem całą rękę woskiem ze świecy kiedyś
<BlessJah> i dwudziestu chłopa na łóżku w pokoju gościnnym
<kklimonda> bo tak
<BlessJah> bo tak
<kklimonda> wydawało się to świetnym pomysłem
<BlessJah> znajomy też tak uważał?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: na łóżku, na podłodze, na chłopach ;)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie protestował
<kklimonda> byliśmy wtedy porządnie wstawieni
<BlessJah> a był przytomny i świadomy?
<kklimonda> przytomny? tak
<kklimonda> świadomy? nie mam pojęcia
<kklimonda> coś tam bełkotał
<BlessJah> czy to była akcja z rodzaju malowaniem markerem kumpla który poległ?
<kklimonda> ale wosk to wosk - zakładając, że wiesz co robisz to krzywdy większej nie wyrządzisz ;)
<kklimonda> i szybciej się czyści niż marker ;)
<winter> gorzej ze śladami na ubraniu
<NightWish`> ja wiem tylko ze bylam niezadowolona jak mi wlazl do pokoju o 5 rano na fajke
<BlessJah> NightWish`: na fajke???
<BlessJah> tylko?
<Plebo> pum
<NightWish`> BlessJah: no
<NightWish`> trudno po 5 latach przyjazni oczekiwac czegos wiecej
<BlessJah> po 5 latach przyjaźni i wypiciu pół litra? tylko na fajke?
<NightWish`> no
<NightWish`> dla mnie to calkowicie normalne :)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: musiałoby być znacznie więcej niż pół litra by zepsuć 5 lat przyjaźni ;)
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Doctor Zot - Only the Brave
<Szatan> <3
<winter> dwie fajki
<NightWish`> kklimonda: nie ma takiej iloci alkoholu ktora sprawialby ze miedzy nami by cos bylo
<winter> ?
<winter> kałuża wymiocin
<kklimonda> NightWish`: wiesz - są rzeczy inne niż akohol
<kklimonda> NightWish`: a ja widziałem ludzi robiących naprawdę dziwne rzeczy pod wpływem różnych dziwnych środków
<BlessJah> NightWish`: jest tylko jedna przyczyna dla której mógłby zaistnieć taki stan rzeczy
<Mhrok> na przykład trutki na szczury albo nawozu do kwiatków wciąganych nosem? :P
<NightWish`> kklimonda: inne speyfiki tez nie dzialaja ;)
<BlessJah> właściwie dwie przyczyny
<BlessJah> Mhrok: paliwo rakietowe
<kklimonda> Mhrok: nie no - stare i sprawdzone "ciężkie narkotyki" ;)
<NightWish`> ej no
<NightWish`> ja moge przy nim nago paradowac a i tak wiem ze ni sie nie stanie
<kklimonda> ach, było od razu mówić, że gej
<kklimonda> ;)
<Skrzyp> :-D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: chyba że ona jest brzydka
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ale alkohol chyba na to pomaga
<kklimonda> heh
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ma kobiete, ba zyja na zasadzie wiernosci tylko uczuciowej ;)
<NightWish`> ale zostanmy przy wersji ze jestem brzydka ;>
<kklimonda> i rozmowa zdechła
<BlessJah> NightWish`: tylko uczuciowej? czyli pełna wolność seksualna, pod warunkiem że nie przywiązują sie do partnera?
<NightWish`> BlessJah: exactly
<BlessJah> kklimonda: pociągniemy ją za język, może da zdjęcia
<ju-rek> nie ma czegoś takiego jak przyjaźń między kobeitą i mężczyzną
<Mhrok> byłem ciekawy, kto pierwszy napisze to co BlessJah
<BlessJah> NightWish`: czyli możliwym jest, że wzajemnie są nizainteresowani własną seksualnością
<BlessJah> NightWish`: ona jest lesbijką, on gejem, i nawzajem się kryją
<kklimonda> BlessJah: przestań mi tu płoszyć płeć piękną z kanału :P
<winter> Mhrok: temat jest tak stary jak mój pobyt tutaj
<NightWish`> BlessJah: zdecydowanie masz cos do gejow
<BlessJah> Mhrok: zastanawiałem się ile czasu zajmie innym zauważenie co implikuje owa "wierność tylko uczuciowa"
<BlessJah> NightWish`: nic
<BlessJah> zupełnie nic
<NightWish`> i nie, ich zycie seksualne jest ciekawsze niz pewnie 99% tego kanalu ;)
<Skrzyp> :-D
<NightWish`> [ten 1% to ja ;d]
<BlessJah> NightWish`: robiłaś za materaz że wypowiadasz się z taką pewnością?
<NightWish`> no ale zostawmy te tematy ;p
<Skrzyp> Akurat się nie skleja, bo 94 osoby
<NightWish`> BlessJah: uspokoj sie juz, eot ;)
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: błąd statystyczny, ChanServa nie licz
<Mhrok> BlessJah: dyskryminujesz ChanServa?
<winter> tu są w ogóle jacyś ruscy
<winter> co oni tu robią
<BlessJah> Mhrok: hm... no tak dyskryminuję
<BlessJah> Mhrok: myślisz że sprawia mu przyjemność jak ktoś wpina mu minijacka czy inne usb M/A
<Mhrok> NightWish`: zadziwiające, że padło pytanie o Twoje zdjęcie, a o wiek się nie spytali ;d
<Mhrok> BlessJah: mnie się pytasz? :D
<kklimonda> Mhrok: tutaj już taka desperacja panuje, że o takie detale nikt nie pyta
<NightWish`> Mhrok: i don't care ;
<NightWish`> )
<BlessJah> Mhrok: primo o kobiet wiek się nie pyta, secundo raczej babcią nie jest jeśli siedzi na ircu
<NightWish`> mam 13 lat :(
<NightWish`> dlatego lubie przeklinać :(
<Mhrok> i masz na imię Andrzej? :D
<NightWish`> Wojtek!
<Skrzyp> A skąd wiesz? Jakieś babcie mogą siedzieć na ircu
<winter> przez mirca
<Skrzyp> Stefan!
<Szatan> Kamila?
<BlessJah> kurcze
<BlessJah> Mhrok: masz rację
<BlessJah> Mhrok: do rejestracji nicka freenode wymaga bodajże 13 lat
<Skrzyp> Honorata! :-P
<BlessJah> a prokurator jest chyba do 16
<Skrzyp> Chyba jakoś tak
<NightWish`>  kline poleciaaaaaaaal
<BlessJah> NightWish`: od kogo dla kogo?
 * Skrzyp ma 14,6 i mu wszystko lata koło dupy
<NightWish`> na ircnecie
<BlessJah> nah tutaj freenode
<spontaniczny> #demotywatory-pl
<Skrzyp> Mi dali bezpodstawnie bana
<Skrzyp> I z kropką
<FiFU> Skrzyp: biedny :<
<Skrzyp> FiFU: Boście chamstwo zrobili
<winter> boorness
<FiFU> ohnoes.
<FiFU> Skrzyp: wbijaj!
<Szatan> a mnie zbanowali za maciek co się stało
<FiFU> Skrzyp: z botem nie moge sie spierac bo mi da +d ;)
<Skrzyp> *** You were kicked by TheMotek from #demotywatory.pl (Banned: Szele od torrentowa są zue.)
<Skrzyp> Masakra
<Skrzyp> Jacy idioci...
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: zdajesz sobie sprawę, że nie masz identa?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: co to za shell, że identa nie udostępnia?
<Skrzyp> Pewnie nie włączyłem
<kklimonda> ale to jest ficzer serwera
<kklimonda> tzn. demon taki
<Skrzyp> Szatan: ^ i włączaj
<kklimonda> nie wiem czy dlatego cię wykopali, ale brak identa na shellu który daje dostęp do irca nie jest mile widziany przez opów niektórych kanałów
<Szatan> Skrzyp: już
<Skrzyp> Czyli co, już?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: odpalone
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: to nie dlatego, to jest kanał jakichś zdziwaczałych sadystow
<Skrzyp> No ok
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: bez przesady - mnie tam nie zbanowali i potulnie idluję ;)
<Skrzyp> A to zobacz na loga sprzed chwili
<FiFU> Skrzyp: to po co tam wchodzisz?
<FiFU> kolegow szukasz?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: /msg jełopie
<NightWish`> Skrzyp: uswiadomie Cie, dla ponad 50% userow tam jestes skonczony, dlatego nie chcą Cie na kanale
<kklimonda> :D
<Skrzyp> A drugie 50% ma tych pierwszych szeroko gdzieś
<Skrzyp> Prawdopodobnie
<NightWish`> Skrzyp: reszta nie mowi o tym glosno...
<Skrzyp> Tsa
<winter> burp
<Skrzyp> Ty, bo się głodny sobie
<Skrzyp> Robię*
 * winter się chowa
<Skrzyp> E tam, rosół zara będzie
<winter> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Cannibalism_1571.PNG
<Skrzyp> I ciasto jogurtowe
<winter> uu
<Skrzyp> :-D
<FiFU> Skrzyp: masz inwajta.
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze jego tu brakowało... chociaż zawyża liczbę użytkowników
<samu> nie marudź.
<Skrzyp> Dobra, dobra, ciśnienie jakieś takie
<Skrzyp> FiFU: :-/ To się nazywa niska złośliwość
<FiFU> : )
<winter> nadal masz buna?
<Skrzyp> Chrzanię to
<samu> FiFU: faktycznie ;)
<Skrzyp> winter: cofa go tylko po to żeby znów nałożyć
<Skrzyp> I pisze teksty w stylu 'wypiercośtam'
<winter> mogli by jeszcze zagrać w irc-squasha
<Skrzyp> W pingponga? Grałem kiedyś i nie  chce tego powtarzać
<winter> w roli piłeczki
<winter> ?
<winter> kurde mam pomysł na bota ale za kija nie chce mie się perla uczyć
<Plebo> Lepszy aes czy serpent?
<winter> nie znam takich
<Skrzyp> Winter, niestety tak
<Skrzyp> Użyj ruby
<czesmir> niach niach niach
<winter> laser holokaust bot
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxFbUARvWdo
<Skrzyp> Albo http://jola.comm.pl/~dupencja
<Skrzyp> *** All: 299кб 122б
<Skrzyp> Nieźle pójdzie kasa za internet
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i6GHwFEIAI&NR=1
<winter> Skrzyp: jak tam rosól :-D
<Skrzyp> A dobrze
<Skrzyp> Zaraz gulasz wchodzi
<winter> ale gdzie jest laszlo
<winter> 14sz10
<winter> 145z10
<Skrzyp> Gdzieś fc13ł0
<Kwpolska> winter: 145210
<winter> !
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> 71380 upside.down
<Skrzyp> Tfu, 71830
<Skrzyp> Na kalkulatorze najlepiej
 * Skrzyp wam tu powiesi porządnego bota
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie wieszaj - botów u nas niet
<kklimonda> nowych botów*
<Skrzyp> Ale nie takiego do funkcji, tylko takiego porządnego SI
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: tak czy siak
<Skrzyp> Dobra, dobra
<Kwpolska> Przekliniak: zyjesz?
<NightWish`> PushUpek: :)
<PushUpek> NightWish`: jak tam zdrowko?:)
<NightWish`> ciezko..
<PushUpek> yhm
<syngress> zieew :-/
<ntat> Też macie tak w gnome, że nie zapamiętuje położenia (nie wszystkich) okien?
<ntat> To chyba jakiś prehistoryczny błąd
<ntat> Odkąd pamiętam gnome tak miało...
<Ranestwen> http://www.chip.pl/news/internet-i-sieci/e-handel/2010/12/4chan-odnosi-sukces-za-sukcesem-wojna-o-wikileaks-trwa-i-przynosi-olbrzymie-zniszczenia
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/28a3fcp> (at www.chip.pl)
<Ranestwen> Co o tym sadzicie?
<Kwpolska> 4chan ftw
<Ranestwen> Mysle ze niedlugo zamkna go za jakas pierdole ; d
<Ranestwen> W koncu to tam sie wszystko organizuje ;x
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: pana asąża?
<Ranestwen> : (
<Ranestwen> Jednak nie sa tak zajebisci
<Ranestwen> http://www.hcsl.pl/2010/12/anonimowi-nie-potrafia-zadbac-nawet-o.html
<Caemyr> Ranestwen: Newbfagi
<Caemyr> newbfagi wlasciwie
<Caemyr> duza litera to dla nich zbytek szczescia
<Ranestwen> Znacie jakis fajny pasek boczny do Gnome?
<kklimonda> Ranestwen: unity w 11.04 ma fajny boczny pasek do gnome ;)
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: unity to te nowe srodowisko tak?
<Ranestwen> kklimonda: mozna je zainstalowac na starszym ubu?
<kklimonda> wątpię
<DaZ> a wyszło to juz w ogóle?
<kklimonda> DaZ: można używać jak się ma natty
<kklimonda> (bo w mavericku było za wolne)
<Ranestwen> Znacie jakis inny?
<Ranestwen> Conky odpada ;x
<DaZ> po co ci to.
<Skrzyp> Cairo dock
<Skrzyp> Ale taki z przyciskami czy info?
<Ranestwen> DaZ: rssy na pulpicie, czas, zuzycie procka, godzina
<Ranestwen> fajna sprawa
<Ranestwen> info
<Ranestwen> : P
<Skrzyp> GKrellIM, SuperKaramba
<DaZ> w życiu z tego nie skorzystasz
<DaZ> a superkaramba to dzikie qt jest
<DaZ> wy tam macie... cośtam
<Ranestwen> cos tam cz yli co?
<Ranestwen> Screenlets?
<Ranestwen> ;x
<Skrzyp> GKrellIM
<Skrzyp> Albo conky + ConkyWizard
<Skrzyp> Taki programik do robienia łatwo konfigów do Ubuntu
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: conky jest nudny
<Ranestwen> ;p
<lisu> ale praktyczny
<Skrzyp> I dobry jak się go potrafi twórczo wykorzystać
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: mialem conky z pogoda, rss i innymi bajerami
<Ranestwen> ale nadal nuuda
<Skrzyp> Sam żeś nuuuda
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: takie sa fakty : (
<Ranestwen> To dobre do openboxa ale nie do gnome
<Skrzyp> Dla gnoma też
<Skrzyp> Daj sobie siana już lepiej
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: to pokaz swoj pulpit a ja ci pokaze swoj
<Ranestwen> Zobaczymy ktory ladniejszy ;x
<Nerihsa> moshimoshi
<Skrzyp> Co ty jakiś ekshbicjonista? Z komórki jestem
<Nerihsa> :D
<Nerihsa> D:
<Ranestwen> Poczekam az bedziesz na kompie ; ddd
<Skrzyp> A ja poczekam na kogoś kto nie jest adsl.tpnet.pl
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: oceniac po providerze, ostro ; ]
<Skrzyp> Ta, to się nazywa reżim anatarktyczny
<Ranestwen> Tak czy siak, conky nie bedzie ladniejszy od chocby paska z superkarramby ;x
 * Skrzyp wychodzi ze 127.0.0.1 do 192.168.1.1 żeby mv -f /tmp /dev/null
<Skrzyp> Tak czy siak, jak ktoś umie napisać dobre conky to nawet unity zagnie
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: mhm.
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: no to pokaz pulpit bo z tego co widze to ogarniasz w 100% ;d
<Ranestwen> Pewnie masz same wodotryski na nim : P
<spontaniczny> tłumaczył Ci, że na telefonie jest.
<Ranestwen> Poczekam az nie bedzie ; ]
<spontaniczny> a zresztą co ma ogarnianie do wyglądu sektopu?
<Skrzyp> Tak, animowane gołe panie i kursor ze śladem na pół metra. No i oczywiście wszystko pokryte śniegiem
<spontaniczny> desktopu*
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: jak ktos sie zna na conky to napewno sam sie w to bawil, nie?
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: chodzi mi tu bardziej o pasek ktorego pewnie nawet nie masz
<spontaniczny> Mówisz o pasku widgetów z karramby?
<Ranestwen> Mowie o jakims zbajerowanym conkym
<spontaniczny> to pokaż jakiś wybajerowany
<Ranestwen> Ja mam taki-sobie, ale okej, sekunde : P
<kklimonda> meh, jestem chyba jedną z niewielu osób które nie zmieniają praktycznie nic z defaultowych ustawień
 * kklimonda czuje się stary
<Skrzyp> Na forum ubuntu i gnome-look.org masz tego tyle, że ci łonowce zdębieją
<Skrzyp> EOT
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: tam sa slabe w wiekszosci
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: gdzies byl gosc
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: ktory umial zrobic wszystko z conkym
<Ranestwen> Ale to wyjatek ;d
<Skrzyp> W images.google.com po wpisaniu cnnky masz paręset tysięcy konfigów
<kklimonda> ale co byś nie zrobił z conkym to i tak, po wykonaniu zrzutu ekranu, uruchomisz parę aplikacji i conky zasłonisz
<Ranestwen> ja mialem cos takiego:
<Ranestwen> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4749/zrzutekranugf.png
<Ranestwen> Niby nic wielkiego ale sporo roboty zajelo
<Ranestwen> Dlatego mowie ze nie ma co sie babrac w tych confingach skoro mozna miec to samo bez wysilku
<ntat> czarnej czcionki na ciemny tle nie widać zbytnio w tym komunikatorze...;)
<Ranestwen> ntat: nie chcialo mi sie zmieniac
<Ranestwen> ntat: nie przeszkadzalo zbytnio
<ntat> [:
<spontaniczny> tego cony juz gdzies widziałem
<spontaniczny> conky
<Ranestwen> spontaniczny: poskladany z tutoriali i confingow : P
<Skrzyp> *** Ban *!*ranestwen@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl setted by Stirlitz!~dziadek@unaffiliated/stirlitz 176 days 6 hours 3 min 50 secs before.
<Skrzyp> To czemu ja go tu widzę?
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: to nie ja : (
<Skrzyp> Ta, ehe
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: no serio ;]
<Skrzyp> Coś czuję dziwną zbieżność nicków
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: No popatrz.
<Skrzyp> Bo się z shella wchodzi...
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: bez shella tez moge wejsc
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: : (
<Ranestwen> Ale nie moge bo jestem z kalkulatora
<Skrzyp> Z telewizora od razu
<Skrzyp> Albo ze stacjonarnego
<Ranestwen> Z lodowki
<Ranestwen> http://kreator4444.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-8-04-screenlets-135139143?q=boost%3Apopular+screenlets&qo=3
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/26hb6c5> (at kreator4444.deviantart.com)
<Ranestwen> Nadal ktos sadzi ze mozna to osiagnac w conkym?
<Skrzyp> Czy ja cię czasem nie widziałem na bashu?
<Skrzyp> Albo jest za słaby i do trasha poszedł
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: nie widziales
<Ranestwen> Skrzyp: nie wysilaj sie i tak nic nie znajdziesz
<Skrzyp> No a myślisz że mi się chcę? Znalazłbym tylko 404
<a> witojcie
<Nerihsa> meow
<a> meow
<a> mam problem
<Skrzyp> woof, woof
 * a chce napisać, co mówi żółw, ale nie wie :(
<a> bul bul
<Mat_Matan> "Word microsoftu pozwala, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, wpisać tylko jedno słowo, a potem program się crashuje"
<Skrzyp> żółw mówi raczej: fd 100 rt 90 pu ;)
<a> nie przypominaj mi logo bo trzasnę w łeb
<a> chcę pomniejszyć coś, co w ubu 9.10 nazywa się "system plików" i w miejscu tego zrobić nową partycję
<a> gparted jest pochrzanione, ale nie w tym problem
<ntat> Logo jest fajne:)
<Nerihsa> logo komeniusz? :F
<ntat> KTurtle nawet lepsze, niż oryginał z Windowsa
<a> na tej nowej partycji chcę mieć Ubu natty z unity, tylko jak tam z neostradą
<Skrzyp> ntat, kur...a, miałem to na konkursie informatycznym i masakra
<a> Nerihsa:jak o tym myślę to chcę się powiesić
<Skrzyp> Nie dość że idiotyczne to jeszcze nieprzydatne
<a> o, instaluję KTurtle
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Skrzyp> KTurtle to nie logo tylko trochę inny język
<a> Skrzypie, jak zrobiłeś ten żółty nick?
<ntat> Jak to nieprzydatne? Najlepsze dla początkujących programistów - przynajmniej efekty są widoczne:)
<a> lol
<Skrzyp> Lol
<a> Visual C# 2005
<a> loL
<a> lOl
<a> ale co z neo na 11.04?
<Skrzyp> A: masz pewnie kolorowanie nicków włączone
<a> ale raz jest tak, raz nie ma
<a> ocb?
<a> tez chce
<ntat> Jak zachęcić młodych do programowania, żeby siedzieli dwie godziny nad programem a potem 2+2=4 program wypluwa:D
<Skrzyp> Ojaniemogę...
<ntat> W KTurtle przynajmniej się coś dzieje - akcja..;)
<a> niespodziewane zwroty akcji, jak w amerykańskich filmach
<a> dobra, walić kolory, neo jest najwazniejsze
<Skrzyp> Nie, lepiej ich nauczyć ruby i kazać im zrobić program do zarządzania zadaniami domowymi oparty na klasach i obiektach
<a> Speedtouch 330 na 11.04, jak?
<a> /mały offtop
<ntat> Nie wiem czy graliście w Colobota, to jest fajna gra, ucząca programować
<a> obczaje
<a> ale co z tą cholerną neostradą?
<a> honk
<Skrzyp> Masakra, to uczy tej je...nej javy
<ntat> Nie do końca, tam jest język programowania oparty o javę i c
<Skrzyp> A: zmienić internet, nie lubię rozmawiać z ludźmi adsl.tpnet.pl
<jacekowski> a w sumie
<jacekowski> pogralbym se w colobota
<Skrzyp> Bo moje mniemanie o nich się sprawdza w 100%
<dweller> co za różnica jaki jezyk
<dweller> dla dobrego programisty to najmniejszy problem
<ntat> jacekowski, mam oryginał:P Kiedyś na studiach to się w to grało:]
<Skrzyp> Ceebot lepszy, jeśli już trzeba porównać
<Mat_Matan> colobot dobry
<Mat_Matan> do teraz pamiętam jak zabijałem mrówki roboami :P
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> Ja w colbocie to raczej chodziłem astronautą większość
<Mat_Matan> na lin jest coś podobnego? ktoś wie?
<a> Skrzyp: Możesz się łaskawie odwalić od neostrady?
<a> ja się miło kurna pytam, jak to zrobić, a oni o żółwiach gadają
<Skrzyp> Jest coś podobnego
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: słaby byłeś :P kilka linijek kodu i stykło, ja astronautą tylko stworki wypatrywałem i zmieniałem ogniwa z padłych maszyn :P
<ntat> Mat_Matan, KTurtle:P
<Skrzyp> Tylko nie pamiętam teraz jak to się nazywało
<Skrzyp> a: nie, nie mogę się odczepić
<ntat> W Colobot zawsze można było z "bazy" pobrać podpowiedź
<Skrzyp> ;)
<ntat> Jakby 3d u nie działało to prze Wine Colobota zainstalowałbym
<ntat> *przez
<jacekowski> mi dzialalo
<Mat_Matan> e kturtle to tylko grafika :/
<ntat> u mnie na otwartych średio to wygląda, a zamkniętych nie ma
 * Skrzyp na win7 w trybie zintegrowanym na vboxie
<ntat> Zawsze można na Windowsie odpalić, ale dawno tam nie zaglądałem, więc nie wiem czy będę potrafił poruszać się po Windowsie;D
<ntat> Przydałby się taki odpowiednik na Linuxa, chociaż w 2d
<ntat> W sumie pole do popisu dla twórców gier - nisza znaleziona
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> ntat chyba w zeszłym albo 2mce temu opisywali taki w Linux+
<ntat> Nie wiem, czasem sobie przeglądam te gazetki w kiosku bo, żeby kupić, to za bardzo się cenią;]
<Skrzyp> Kurde, kto chce świetne ciastka orzechowo-zbożowe? Najlepiej mi wyszły
 * Skrzyp siada w empiku i robi sobie prasówę
<Skrzyp> Ale kosztują 24,90
<Skrzyp> Na internecie na ich oficjalnej stronie jest podobno darmowa  wersja do przeczytania
<Skrzyp> `g Linux+ Polska
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Linux+ DVD :: Linux+dvd: <http://www.lpmagazine.org/>
<Skrzyp> Ktoś zna jakieś polskie fajne blogi i strony co by je sobie do RSSa dodać?
<a> buuuuuuuuu ;((
<Skrzyp> Coooooo? Tak, tak, nikt ci nie pomoże z neostradą
<pechowiec> komu nie śmiga neo :)
<a> mi śmiga
<pechowiec> witam wszystkich
<a> ale na 9.10
<pechowiec> no i?
<pechowiec> to w czym rzecz?
<a> bo chcę mieć neo na 11.04, ale on się tylko nabija ze mnie i jest chamski
<pechowiec> apt-get install pppd i skopuj /etc/pppd do 11.04
<pechowiec> EOT
<Skrzyp> Hej pechowiec
<a> pechowcu, nie działa
<a> a@a-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install pppd
<a> [sudo] password for a:
<a> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<a> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<a> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<a> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu pppd
<pechowiec> kurw...
<a> przepraszam, nie chciałem
<pechowiec> nie spamuj tu outputami
<pechowiec> to apt-get install ppp
<pechowiec> i /etc/ppp :P
<a> ppp jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<pechowiec> no i git...
<pechowiec> to skopiuj /etc/ppp
<a> jedną linijkę outputa można? :>
<pechowiec> i będzie hulać jeśli w jajku masz co trzeba
<pechowiec> max 2
<a> no dwa jajka mam
<Skrzyp> ;)
<a> tylko teraz jak podzielić partycję na dwie bez utraty danych?
<Skrzyp> Masakra, pechowiec, radzę na tych z tpnet.pl uważać
<a> ale w jakim jajku co mam mieć?
<syngress> a: np. partition magic albo jakies unixowe oprogramowanie zrobi ci to w locie.
<a> Skrzyp: nie pyskuj, nie umiałeś pomóc to się nie odzywaj
<pechowiec> Skrzyp: why?
<a> aha, partition magic
<syngress> albo inne
<a> pechowiec, to było do skrzypa
<a> ale w jakim jajku!
<syngress> na sieci jest 100KG info na ten temat
<pechowiec> a: ale on dobrze mówi partition magic albo coś uniksowego
<pechowiec> syngress: info mierzysz w kg?
<pechowiec> :D
<syngress> tak
<a> ubudsl z koliberka działa mi znakomicie, to może je skopiować?
<syngress> jesli jest to moja przenosnia
 * Skrzyp właśnie przestał ogarniać
 * pechowiec idzie czytac Kordiana
<pechowiec> a: zrób backuo danych na dysku, ściąg sobie latest iso z ubu czy co tam chcesz i zainstaluj ręcznie edytując tablice partycji... potem skopiuj tam /etc/ppp i powinno hulać jak nie będzie to wróć
 * Skrzyp czyta Kongres Futurologiczny Lema
<a> ale menedżer partycji na płycie Ubu jest beznadziejny :(
<a> nie ogarniam go
<a> i o co ci chodziło z tym jajkiem?
<syngress> a: jesli nie ogarniasz mp - daj sobie spokuj z repartycjonowaniem
<syngress> odnies dysk do serwisu, zrobia ci to za jakies g***ne pieniadze
<a> idę zrobić backup i uzyję płytki windowsa
<a> serwisy ssą
<a> narka
<Skrzyp> Ty ssiesz, narka
 * a is away (Quit: meow)
<a> sam ssiesz
<a> debil
 * a is away (Quit: meow)
<a> dobra, naprawdę idę
<a> .
<spontaniczny> Eee?
<a> nie sądzę, może jakieś Vaio
 * PushUpek powoli ogarnia gentoo
<pechowiec> PushUpek: gentoo++
<PushUpek> ;]
<Wizard> joł
<PushUpek> jo ;]
<pechowiec> joł
<Szatan> PushUpek: ++ :>
<Wizard> rm -r Firefox.app
<Wizard> uh, nie tu
<Szatan> PushUpek: jak coś nie wiesz to się pytaj
<a> gdzie można znaleźć logi z tego kanału?
<Mhrok> a: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<a> dzięx
<a> witajcie
<PushUpek> Szatan: nie ma problemu póki co ;) tylko ilość konfiguracji przytłcza ;]
<pechowiec> PushUpek: :P:P poznasz /etc przynajmniej
<PushUpek> hehe ano
<PushUpek> ale znałem /etc wcześniej, bo przez 1,5 roku na starym lapku miałem gentoo ;]
<pechowiec> fi9o: ping
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * syngress nie poleca wchodzenia do pojazdów czterokołowych z uwagi na warunki atmosferyczne :-/
<Szatan> syngress: a do czołgu?
<syngress> a wchodź gdzie chcesz x-|
<pechowiec> ogarnia tu ktoś mate?
<Szatan> pechowiec: geometrię?
<PushUpek> pechowiec: a jakie dokładnie dział?:>
<pechowiec> analiza
<PushUpek> a co dokładniej?
<pechowiec> ciągłość funkcji
<ntat> cóż za slang...
<pechowiec> więc ogarnia ktoś? pytanie jak mniemam niezbyt trudne mam:)
<PushUpek> no ogarniam ;]
<pechowiec> PushUpek: jak mam funckje f(x)=2x określoną na zbiorze (-5,16) powiedzmy, to jak udowodnić jej ciągłość?
<swistak35> analiza, ciągłość funkcji... holy shit, ale ja do słabej szkoły chodzę ; S
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funkcja_ci%C4%85g%C5%82a
<PushUpek> pechowiec: ale funkcjia liniowa jest ciągła ;) więc jaki sens jest tu udowadniać?:D
<ntat> a tu masz podręczniki za free do tych "trudnych" przedmiotów
<ntat> http://www.fhsst.org/node/8097
<ntat> tyle, że po en
<ntat> ;]
<pechowiec> PushUpek: no to jakakolwiek inna np. sqrt(4-x^2) ale -2 i 2 nie należą do dziedziny
<pechowiec> ntat: ściągne przejrze... angielskiego sie nie boje :)
<ntat> Ponoć do edubuntu mają być dołączane:)
<jacekowski> statystyke sobie zrobcie
<jacekowski> to zobaczycie trudne rzeczy
<jacekowski> wektory sa tez ciekawe
<swistak35> coście się czepili, że to trudne jest? nikt tak nie powiedział ; ]
<a> szukam opakowania dla ubuntu 10.10
<ntat> Matma jest ok:)
<pechowiec> jacekowski: ja nie mówie, że to trudne... ale nie wiem jak w matematyczny sposób udowodnić że f(x) zdefiniowana na przedziale otwartym jest ciągła....
<Nerihsa> a: http://popsop.ru/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu.jpg
<Nerihsa> pechowiec: narysuj sobie
<a> a dla ubu studio znajdzie się jakieś?
<a> nieoficjalne nawet
<Nerihsa> :o
<Nerihsa> zajrzales do linka :?
<a> tak
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: :)
<a> Ubuntu cola nie ma nic wspólnego z tą dystrybucją, wiesz?
<a> FAYUL!
<Nerihsa> pechowiec: http://www.matematyka.pl/99076.htm
<a> Nerihsa: za karę raz cię pingnę }:]
<a> 0.78
<a> nieźle
<Nerihsa> meow
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: w punkcie umiem, ale chodzi mi o przedział otwarty obustronnie
<yoshi314> pechowiec: what?
<pechowiec> yoshi314: mam sobie funkcje f(x) określoną na przedziale (a,b) jak udowodnić że jest ciągła w każdym punkcie tego przedziału?
<Szatan> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lataj%C4%85cy_Potw%C3%B3r_Spaghetti
<pechowiec> Szatan: stare
<a> nerihsa, co ty ciągle z tym meow?
<a> szatan: stare
<yoshi314> okreslona, czyli przyjmuje wartosci na kazdym punkcie przedzialu?
<Nerihsa> a: lubie koty D:
<Szatan> a: we gie jo ze ze i ikeatkoje.. ;p
<yoshi314> moze inaczej, chodzi o ogolny przyklad funkcji, czy jakiejs konkretnej?
<a> Szatan: w00t?
<pechowiec> yoshi314: ogólnie, D=(a,b)
<a> nie mam pudełka do ubu studio, więc ściągnąłem czcionkę VAG cośtam i jazda w gimpie
<ntat> przydałby się tu edytor wzorów, tak jak jest w kadu - mime-tex;)
<pechowiec> ntat: to tylko irc :)
<a> ntat: aptitude
<Szatan> a: Ruskiego się ucz
<a> Szatan: komuna obalona
<yoshi314> to ze funkcja jest okreslona na (a,b) nie znaczy ze musi byc ciagla. cos mi sie wydaje ze masz za malo danych
<ntat> pechowiec, a tamto to tylko kadu - a ma;)
<pechowiec> ntat mathbin.net
<a> narka
<yoshi314> gdybys chcial miec ciaglosc musialbyc udowodnic ze granice obustronne, za wyjatkiem koncow przedzialu sa identyczne
<ntat> pechowiec, znam tą stronę - fajne rozwiązanie, ale mi chodzi o coś wbudowanego
<ntat> tylko na irc`u nie można obrazków wklejać, a to raczej na tym polega
<pechowiec> ntat: mozna chyba podawac link poprostu
<ntat> <Szatan> a: we gie jo ze ze i ikeatkoje.. ;p chyba a, be, we, gie, je, jo, że, ze, i, ikratkaje...
<ntat> :)
<pechowiec> yoshi314: powiedzmy, ze mam f(x)=3x+2 i D=(-10,10) to argument, że to jest funkcja liniowa, która jest ciągła wystarcza?
<yoshi314> w tym przypadku tak
<PushUpek> pechowiec: bardziej skomplikowane funkcje możesz zapisać jako złożenie prostych
<pechowiec> PushUpek: wiem właśnie...
<yoshi314> jezeli mialbys np |3x+2| to rozbiloby ci sie na dwie funkcje w okolicy -2/3
<yoshi314> i tam musialbys zbadac
<PushUpek> bo jest twierdzenie o ciągłości funkcji prostych
<PushUpek> tfu funkcji złożonych ;D
<pechowiec> ok chyba łapie już...
<yoshi314> trzeba wyroznic miejsca gdzie mianownik zmienia sie w zero, oraz tam gdzie nastepuje zmiana wzoru
<yoshi314> i tam badac granice
<yoshi314> zakladajac ze poszczegolne funkcje sa liniowe lub wielomianowe
<PushUpek> to ich złożenie jest ciągłe ;]
<yoshi314> zlozenie w sensie sumy itp - tak
<lisu> odpalał ktos muratec 2225 na unix/linux ? chodzi mi o funkcje skanowania
<TheNumb> Orientuje się ktoś może czy w Fedorze jest jakieś repo, gdzie wrzucają nowy soft?
<Szatan> TheNumb: rpmfusion?
<TheNumb> Szatan: niby tak, ale tam nie ma np takiego pidgina nowego czy coś.
<Szatan> TheNumb: coś jeszcze było
<ntat> Polecam Maxima`ę do matmy - pomocny program:)
<spontaniczny> Re
<Skrzyp> Re
<TheNumb> Ale cisza...
<Skrzyp> Wszyscy w kościele na 19
<Skrzyp> Ja wróciłem dopiero
<ntat> u nas na 20:00
<ntat> ;]
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> To ja byłem w kościele i tam jest taki projektor do wyświetlania tekstu, który podłączyli do jakiegoś kompa z karaoke playerem
<Skrzyp> A tu nagle w połowie aklamacji...
<Skrzyp> BSOD
<TheNumb> =D
<ntat> Skrzyp, krótko u Was te msze trwają, jak poszedłeś na 19:00 i już jesteś z powrotem
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> i dlatego everyone use linux
<Skrzyp> Ja byłem na 18tą
<ntat> a
<pechowiec> ntat: może on w kościele ma wifi i na ircu siedzi...
<pechowiec> :P
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Skrzyp> Ty bezbożniku
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Ja mam do kościoła 1 min wolnym spacerkiem, więc może złapię swoje wifi:)
<Skrzyp> Jak dasz ddwrt do routera i podkręcisz zasięg to może
<ntat> Widziałem gdzieś na necie, jak zrobić wzmacniacz domowej roboty do anteny
<pechowiec> ntat: jesteś księdzem?
<pechowiec> skoro tak blisko do kościoła :)
<ntat> hm a raczej to przerobić na antenę "prawie" kierunkową
<ntat> pechowiec,  nie. Akurat tak się złożyło że mam blisko. Z resztą do Kaflandu też mam tak blisko a nie nie pracuję zakasą:P
<ntat> *za kasą
<pechowiec> Ntat: może kup ethernet... łatwiej będzie :P
<ntat> ... do lasu też mam blisko - drwalem nie jestem...
<ntat> [:
<syngress> apt-get install msza.2010.12.12 && apt-get upgrade taca :-D
<pechowiec> ta... a  date zwraca "dziś niedziela radości - włóż różowy ornat"
<pechowiec> ale super będzi data 12.12.12 :) równo za dwa lata
<pechowiec> o 12:12 będzie trzeba zrobić coś wyjątkowego :)
<ntat> W sumie to nie jest trudno zrobić taki wzmacniacz do wifi ale po co się nadmiernie promieniować:)
<Skrzyp> Uname -a - Heaven Linux 2.6.38-stable 01 Jan 0001
<ntat> o 12:12 można przećwiczyć koniec Świata, który ponoż za rok
<ntat> *ponoć
<pechowiec> koniec świata nie nastąpi :)
<pechowiec> wspominie moje słowa w 2013 :)
<ntat> No to trochę nie fear by było, bo na Świecie nie ma jednakowej daty, wiec, ktoś musiałby być pokrzywdzony, że miał koniec Świata za wcześnie lub za późno"]
<ntat> :]
<syngress> to będzie koniec wolnych adreów IPv4
<pechowiec> :)
<ntat> Jakaś Baba przepowiedziała, że za jakieś 30000 lat będzie dopiero
<pechowiec> muzułmanie mają dopiero 1389 rok chyba
<ntat> I ja jej wierzę:P
<pechowiec> ntat: baby zawsze dużo gadają :)
<ntat> W sumie lepsza ta baba niż majowie...
<pechowiec> ntat: taka np. ta baba wenga z syberii co to bredzi, że będzie wojna w korei czy gdzieś tam... znalazłem więcej jej przepowidni... bzdury wierutne
<ntat> e-tam, dobrze gada:D
<ntat> widać, że zna się na tym
<ntat> :--]
<pechowiec> ta... :)
<ntat> W sumie, to ciekawe jak z tą wojną będzie
<ntat> Jackowski też coś takiego przepowiedział, tyle że wcześniej
<pechowiec> :D
<ntat> [:
<ntat> Nie mylić z Jacekowski
<pechowiec> o0 a to nie znam
<ntat> Jackowskiego nie znasz?
<ntat> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=hp&biw=1069&bih=608&q=jackowski+jasnowidz&aq=3&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=Jacko&gs_rfai=&fp=f1d7e6a3bf04a122
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6d8v> (at www.google.pl)
<Skrzyp> Jest jakiś odpowiednik seen tylko dla całego Freenode?
<Skrzyp> Hej EsmD
<pechowiec>  /whowas ?
<EsmD> yo
<Nerihsa> kto wie czy/jk ustawic jezyk i ustawienia regionalne w wine?
<Szatan> Nerihsa: w gen2?
<Nerihsa> w wine
<Nerihsa> :o
<Nerihsa> chce zainstalowac dodatek do woga do herosow i on potrzebuje angielskich/amerykanskich ustawien
<Nerihsa> :F
<EsmD> Nerihsa: powinienes/as miec defaultowo
<Nerihsa> EsmD: nie mam
<EsmD> mi sie wydaje ze w wine tak samo jak w windowsie
<Mat_Matan> ktoś zbiera z was logi? może ktoś zobaczyć o której padł wyrwiszmat?
<pechowiec> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 6 days, 3 hours, 16 minutes, and 28 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> lul, co to za longcat po 10:20
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: dowiedz sie gdzie te informacje są trzymane z mien co trzeba
<Nerihsa> D:
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec: raczej mi to nie pomogło
<pechowiec> Mat_Matan: może freenode ma gdzieś logi ze wszystkich kanałów? jedynie to zostaje
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... e walić go
 * Mat_Matan idzie grać na PlayStation [szaraku] ze strychu w FinalFantasy Tactic :P
<Skrzyp> ;)
<TheNumb> Mat_Matan: psx? :O
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: chcesz kupić PSX'a? na strychu znalazłem ich 5 (!) wszystkie działają i są przerobione, ba nawet pudełka mają i bajery
<TheNumb> Mat_Matan: na jakim strychu?
<Mat_Matan> TheNumb: yup
<syngress> na strychu w jakims domu , no jak to jakim :-D
<Mat_Matan> moim :P
<TheNumb> Mat_Matan: to ty nie wiesz co masz na strychu? x)
 * Skrzyp nie podłączy tego już do nowego TV
<Mat_Matan> podobne
<Mat_Matan> TheNumb: ta
<Mat_Matan> TheNumb: kilka nintendo 64, pegasusów, nes, 3x snes, kilka seg [sega] od sms po sd
<Mat_Matan> resztę trzymam w domu po szafkach
<Mat_Matan> te szaraki sprzedam
<syngress> Mat_Matan: masz tam sega gamegear'a ?
<Mat_Matan> na Nintendo 3DS kase zbieram
<Mat_Matan> syngress: niet, tego nie mam
<Mat_Matan> za to mam Atari Linx 2
<Skrzyp> A masz c64 albo jakieś takie epokowe?
<Mat_Matan> sege master system, sega nomand, sega mega drive, sega saturn, sega dreamcast :P
<Skrzyp> A nie takie
<syngress> gamegear rox !
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: c64, amiga cdtv, zxspectrum z gumową klawiaturą
<syngress> i pradawny CONIC SEGA !
<syngress> *SONIC
<Skrzyp> ZX 48k, commodore 64, atari 800XL, Amiga 5oo...
<Mat_Matan> syngress: ja tam wolę BigN [Nintendo]
<Skrzyp> Masz tego wszystkiego jakąś galerię w sieci?
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: nie
<Mat_Matan> bo cyfrówki nie miałem i nie mam
<Mat_Matan> a telefon z 2mpx to nie tak fajnie
<Skrzyp> Komórką czy czymś zrób
<Skrzyp> Albo kamerką
<Mat_Matan> przy nocnym świetle
<Mat_Matan> nie polecim
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: jak jutro mi przypomnisz to może zrobię
<Skrzyp> Okja
<Mat_Matan> ok mykam, płytka się kręci, save z MemoryCarda załadowany, będziem jechać hehe
<ntat> Co Wy za lewe interesy kręcicie ze sprzętem komputerowym?
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> ntat: odkurzamy bity
<ntat> Miałem kiedyś C64 - mój pierwszy PC:)
<Skrzyp> ;)
<ntat> pamiętam, nawet nauczyłem się programować w Basic`ku
<Skrzyp> LOAD *.*
<Skrzyp> Teraz można bezpiecznie wyjść na pole lub zrobić lekcje :-P
<Mat_Matan> kiedyś jak się nie miało programo to trzeba było go sobie samemu napisać, jak się nie miało w co grać trzeba było sobie grę zrobić
<Mat_Matan> w tedy kilka Kb cieszyło więcej niż dzisiejsze 10GB
<ntat> Skrzyp, gdzie na południu Polski mieszkasz?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Kraków
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> A co? Pan też?
<ntat> "Wyjść na pole" Cię zdradziło:]
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Skrzyp> Detektywista lingwista
<ntat> Ja z Leszna - Wielkopolska
<Mat_Matan> ktoś z was piracił gierki i appy na c64 z radiostacji? :P
<Skrzyp> Podobno w bajtku dawali paragony z poke'ami zamiast kaset z grami
<Skrzyp> Trzeba było mieć radio na lux ustawione
<Skrzyp> Ja rocznik 96 ale się tym dużo interesowałem
<Mat_Matan> albo z bajtka przepisać ręcznie wszystko :P
<Mat_Matan> ja '92 więc to nie moje czasy
<Skrzyp> To mój stary przepisał 3 strony przez cały poranek a jedynym efektem był tęczowy napis TY BARANIE
<Mat_Matan> EPIC :D
<Skrzyp> No, klął jak szewc
<Skrzyp> Ale za to zrobił jedyny dobry wybór w życiu - Kupił Amigę 5oo z własnym monitorem w WB 3 za granicą zamiast AtariST
<Mat_Matan> ja na c64 nie napisałem ani jednej linijki kodu żeby coś napisać, to samo z zxspectrum
<Mat_Matan> nie chciało mi się uczyć wymarłego języka
<Skrzyp> I ostatnio sąsiad zalał piwnice
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: no to masz pozamiatane :D
<Mat_Matan> nie rozumiem jak mieszczuchy bajery mogą w piwnicach trzymać
<Mat_Matan> ja u siebie trzymam ziemniaczki
<Mat_Matan> cebulę
<Mat_Matan> sloiki
<Mat_Matan> samogon
<Mat_Matan> a nie kolekcję konsol nintendo :P
<Skrzyp> Ta amiga to nawet miała 256 kolorów, 640x480, ale i tak lepsza niż dzisiejsze ati czy nv bo miała genlocka, AGA i Dennisa
<jacekowski> u nas sie mowilo i na pole i na dwor
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: a u mnie babka mówi na piwnicę sklep
<ntat> jacekowski, to może gdzieś na granicy regionów mieszkałeś
<Skrzyp> Tak się mówiło
<yoshi314> ja kiedys pisalem w asm na atari65xe
<jacekowski> ntat: samo centrum slaska prawie
<ntat> u nas tylko na dwór
<Skrzyp> Stój Kliencie Lub Ewentualnie Poproś ;)
<jacekowski> byle wojewodztwo bielskie
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: najlepsza fucha, stoisz 8h i mówisz nie ma nie ma nie ma :P
<a> hejka
<a> kocham GIMPa
<ntat> jacekowski, a teraz gdzie mieszkasz?
<jacekowski> daleko
<Skrzyp> A, kiedy ślub?
<pechowiec> a: ja tam wole dziewczynki...
<a> zamiast grzebać - Filtry, Artystyczne, Kubizm
<a> klikam PPM i wpisuję FAK
<a> i gotowe
<Skrzyp> Chyba Aizm
<Skrzyp> Weź ty nicka chłopie zmien
<a> Skrzyp: w00t
<a> co to Aizm?
<pechowiec> Skrzyp: jak pójdzie to zarejestrój :P
<Skrzyp> Boże, czemu ja muszę gadać z idiotami?
<Skrzyp> Lepszych na taśmie nie było?
<jacekowski> to wyjdz
<Skrzyp> Tak łatwo tego kanału nie opuszczę
<gumojeb> ok?
<Skrzyp> ...
<gumojeb> ....
 * Skrzyp ręce opadają
<Sosna> ?
<a> :D
<pechowiec> no i widzisz?
<pechowiec> Wee?
<Guest66488> dobra, masz
<Skrzyp> To teraz który jest który, bo nie ogarniam
<Guest66488> pechowiec2 to pechowiec, a pechowiec to a
<Guest66488> dobra, niech ci będzie
<Skrzyp> Eee?
<Mat_Matan> Guest66488: daj sobie nicka pałochrup
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec3: albo wyrwiszmat
<pechowiec3> jeśny jebak
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec3: albo ekstremalnie mistrz_warczącej_odbytnicy
<chrupolap> Mat_Matan, pozamiatane
<chrupolap> a kim jest pechowiec teraz
<Mat_Matan> e jebać
<Mat_Matan> wracam grać
<Skrzyp> :-D
<chrupolap> i tak nikt go nie lubił
 * Mat_Matan wypierdziela
<Skrzyp> To się nazywa kradzież tożsamości
<chrupolap> WeeChat?
<chrupolap> WWWEEEEEE
<chrupolap> -
<Skrzyp> Nikomu dzisiaj nie ufać
<chrupolap> skończyłem robić opakowanie na płytkę Ubuntu Studio 10.10, ktoś zainteresowany to pokażę :)
<chrupolap> Skrzyp, ty mądry jesteś, to ocenisz
<Szatan> chrupolap: /me
<Skrzyp> Jak mi opłacisz koszty transferu za grafikę na telefon
<chrupolap> moja pierwsza praca (oprócz Face-Replace i zmiany koloru oczu/wlosów)
<Skrzyp> To tak
<chrupolap> jaki telefon?
<Skrzyp> Z komórki jestem
<chrupolap> model
<pechowiec2> ja lece narazie
<Skrzyp> Nokia 5200
<czokapik> ja mialem 6288, ale mi za**bali :)
<czokapik> trudno
<czokapik> teraz muszę łazić z LG GT505 :(
<Skrzyp> :'(
<czokapik> chwila, wrzucam na dropboxa, ale ostrzegam - beznadziejne
<Skrzyp> To lepiej nie
<czokapik> ale możecie użyć :)
<Skrzyp> Dropboxa zawiesisz
<czokapik> to ja wrzucę, a Szatan ci powie, czy bolało
<Skrzyp> Okja
<czokapik> FFFAAAAAKKK!
<czokapik> napis nierówny :(
<Skrzyp> 4o4?
<czokapik> →Nie wiem o co ci chodzi więc dam fajne strzałeczki. Na Ubuntu 9.10 działają.←
<czokapik> ←↓→↓←→↓←→↓←→←↓→←
<Skrzyp> U mnie też
<czokapik> a co masz?
<Skrzyp> To wygląda jak kody Mat_Matana do PSX
<Skrzyp> Telefon, kur...a
<czokapik> do PSX są kody?
<Skrzyp> Jak do idiotów
<czokapik> zapomniałem
<czokapik> a na kompie/ach?
<Skrzyp> Tak, są
<Ciaho> na łindołsie xp jak nie odinstalujesz arial unicode albo unifonta to prawdopodobnie nie ma strzałeczek
<czokapik> windows jest be
<czokapik> ide instalowac na VB US 10.10
<czokapik> można by to odczytać jako Visual Basic United States 10.10
<czokapik> *poker face*
<czokapik> http://5z8.info/heroin-od.avi_f0f3w_56-DEPLOY-TROJAN-287.mw9---- link do okładki
<czokapik> i jak?
<czokapik> Szatanie?
<Szatan> Oops! (403)
<czokapik> Damn
 * PushUpek ziewa
<czokapik> na imageshacka
<czokapik> Idź ćpać
<czokapik> spać, znaczy się
<PushUpek> nie ma czasu na spanie ;D
<PushUpek> gentoo trzeba skończyć konfigurować ;]
<czokapik> gentoo?
<czokapik> ;(
<syngress> PushUpek: dalej nad tym siedzisz ?
<PushUpek> syngress: zanim to wszystko poustawiam, to pewnie święta mnie zastaną ;]
<syngress> całkowita przesiadka ?
<PushUpek> ano
<syngress> cool
<czokapik> http://5z8.info/backyard-fireworks-disasters_f6i3k_linked-in-of-sex
<czokapik> no nie no, jakiś mało mroczny ten link
<geek> o w mordę
<geek> nie zajęte!
<geek> i jak ta okładka?
<Guest36915> FFFUUUUUUUUUU-
<byly-geek> to co z tą okładką!?
<PushUpek> cyklistyczna...
<Szatan> byly-geek: omg
<Szatan> kklimonda: ożyj!
<Skrzyp> ¤-NickServ- Logins from: Skrzyp -Qubexxx_ Skrzypnik|czesio Skrzypnik Podroznik jaku-s niszczarka pingwinek _[|]_ czekolada HTMLeniwiec LOGOpeda FOSSmieszek SSHacker SQLwiel Szufelka skrzyp |d-_-b| [|-_-|]
<Skrzyp> Nazbierało się tego przez ponad rok
<Skrzyp> Ktoś chce wykupić jakiś? ;)
<byly-geek> powie ktoś, jak ta okładka?
<SQLwiel> nie chcę
<Skrzyp> ?
<Skrzyp> Zaraz cię wyryje przecież
<SQLwiel> *poker face*
<Skrzyp> To ja nie wiem...
<SQLwiel> ranestwen:duża zmiana
<Skrzyp> Minutę czekamy
<mmielonka> SSZZZAAATTTAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!
<Skrzyp> Ave Szmata
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Ranestwen> Czai ktos tu pythona?
<Ranestwen> Bo mam pytanko ;x
<PushUpek> to zadaj je, jak ktoś czai, to odpowie ;P
<Ranestwen> if data.find('PING') != -1:
<Ranestwen> jak w nawiasie walne srednik i inne slowo
<Ranestwen> to bedzie dzialac
<Ranestwen> czy bedzie szukac PING;inne slowo
<Ranestwen> ?
<Szatan> mmielonka: czego?
<PushUpek> a data, to co to jest?
<PushUpek> string?
<Ranestwen> to jest przyklad z irc bota
<Ranestwen> ze jesli znajdzie slowo PING
<Ranestwen> to cos
<Ranestwen> Wie ktos jak to zrobic?
<Ranestwen> Nikt nie wie?
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Scooter - Lighten Up The Sky
<spontaniczny> On coś jeszce wydaje?
<Szatan> ta
<lotharek> hm
<lotharek> ma ktoś pomysł, dlaczego nie mogę odbierać plików via bluetooth, ale za to mogę przeglądać foldery na urządzeniu, z którego chcę je wysłać?
<NightWish`> brak sparowania?
<lotharek> to nie to, są sparowane
<PushUpek> jakby nie były sparowane, to by nie mógł przeglądać plików
<lotharek> okej
<lotharek> wyłączyłem i włączyłem ponownie bt w laptopie i jest ok...
<lotharek> :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> heh, a u mnie w toshibie się bt wyłączył i teraz zastanawiam się jak go aktywować ;P
<lotharek> u mnie defaultowo działał przycisk od wifi/bt
<PushUpek> hmm
<lotharek> w sumie nie testowałem jeszcze wifi
<PushUpek> no u mnie nie działa ;p
<PushUpek> kutwa
<Enlik> http://demotywatory.pl/2393628/ZWYKLY-KASZEL ciekawe czy to prawda
<Enlik> Z ciek sprawdzilem komentarz, jeden z piewszych z odnosnikiem, ktory temu przeczy ;p ech
<NightWish`> enlik, to gosc w komentarzu się myli
<NightWish`> gdyz demot jest prawdziwy
<Enlik> (1st) Na nie trzeba patrzec z dużą dozą niepewności... Co do tego, Jesteś pewna?
<PushUpek> Enlik: lepiej nie testować ;)
<Enlik> Lepiej nie ;)
<PushUpek> zresztą, to mnie nie dotyczy, mi prędzej wątroba wysiądzie niż pikawa stanie :D
<Enlik> hehe
<m477> witą
 * lukaszg sie zastanawia nad mirandą w gtk+....
<m477> lepsza fanta ;)
<lukaszg> fanta to jak visual basic pfe... ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-05
<m477_> ijemy
<m477_> znow zapilem :<
<drathir> norma...
<Skrzyp> 1. Czemu Zippa nie ma bana?
<Skrzyp> 2. Czemu konradb siedzi mimo bana? :)
<sysek> Skrzyp: a czemu ma miec bana?
<sysek> pomijam to, ze jest glupi
<Thorbjorn> Cześć
<m477_> <nie_oczekiwany_bełt>
<termi> pochwalony
<Thorbjorn> nn52: Hail
<nn52> o/ Thorbjorn
<nn52> :D
<sysek> czesc nn52 :)
<nn52> siemka sysek
<nn52> musze sobie zainstalować Debiana na  virtualce do testu
<Thorbjorn> ale te miksy są bez sensu...
<nn52> Debian ma kernala 2.6.x  , i chce zobaczyć czy jak zainstaluj z make make install nowego kernera  3.2.x to system na virtualce wstane
<nn52> o/ soee
<Thorbjorn> nie wstanie
<nn52> skąd to wiesz?
<Thorbjorn> bo się zepsuje
<nn52> a tam gadasz, może się nie popsuje
<Skrzyp> Jak człowiek umie, to zrobi nawet upgrade z 2.4 do 3.2 :)
<Skrzyp> nn52: I co ja kuffa mówiłem o kaleczeniu języka? Karny kutas, pół godziny na ławce.
<nn52> coś nie działa :D
<Thorbjorn> nn52: chcesz kamienia?
 * termi slaps nn52 w dupalka
<nn52> ** Configuration file ".config" not found!  /make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop. Robnie z 3.0.12 do 3.1.4
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Nie ma configa
<nn52> no i to jest ciekawe :D
<Skrzyp> A jak chcesz piec jajka to na gentoo
<Skrzyp> W debach są binary
<nn52> na lekkim ogniu na Ubu jade i nic xD kurde , skąd ten conf zrobic? wytrzasnąc?
<Skrzyp> Kupić na allegro
<nn52> Skrzyp: żartowniśc, mów mów
<Skrzyp> Albo ty ściągasz tylko linux-headers, a tam trzeba linux-source
<nn52> a może
<nn52> z/w xD
<Skrzyp> A może... a może postaw genia, jak lubisz tak sobie wszystko kompilować :)
<Thorbjorn> postaw gienia, świat się zmienia!
<Skrzyp> Właśnie
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu zeszło na psy
<Thorbjorn> a gentoo i tak dalej będzie badziewne
<Skrzyp> Chociaż jak zobaczyłem na omgubuntu.co.uk, jak odpicowali Unity to mnie coś ruszyło.
<Skrzyp> Thorbjorn, zgiń, przepadnij
<termi> Skrzyp: pokaz konkretnie to odpisowane unity?
<nn52> aa juz wiem , "make config"
<Skrzyp> Zobacz sobie na OMG Ubuntu, bo mi się nie chce szukać, chyba ostatni albo przedostatni post
<Skrzyp> nn52, make MENUCONFIG
<Skrzyp> Tylko wtedy spotkasz się z formularzem śmierci
<Skrzyp> Który zabija swoim ogromem
<nn52> Skrzyp: a potem make xconfig
<Skrzyp> I mnogością opcji
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Jak masz menuconfig
<Skrzyp> To xconf ci nie trzeba
<nn52> make config zadaje mi za duzo pytan masakra
<Skrzyp> To by było masło maślane
<Skrzyp> No zadaje, zadaje :)
<nn52> juz nudzi mi się naciskanie te Y / N
<Skrzyp> > naciskaj losowo y/n w kconfigtoolu
<Skrzyp> > dziw się, że kernel nie działa
<nn52> po make config wpisywać make menuconfig ?
<Skrzyp> NIE!
<Skrzyp> No chyba, że odpowiadałaś jak ostatni idiota w configu
<Skrzyp> To wtedy by się przydało zajrzeć
<nn52> Skrzyp: odpowiadałam to co było większe, i nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłam
<nn52> oj tam
<nn52> na viirtualce to siedzi :D
<nn52> człowiek na błedach się uczy
<nn52> moze odpali po reboocie moze nie ;d
<Dreadlish> KURDE
<Dreadlish> nie wiecie że sie robi
<Dreadlish> make menuconfig && make && make install?
<Dreadlish> lub
<Dreadlish> make menuconfig && make && cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot
<nn52> Dreadlish: upps :D a ja make config  i make
<nn52> zaraz make install zrobie
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> make nconfig && make && make install
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> make xconfig && make && make install
<Dreadlish> różnica w tych trzech jest taka
<Dreadlish> że menuconfig jest na ncursesach
<Dreadlish> i wygląda "normalnie"
<Dreadlish> nconfig jest na ncursesach
<Dreadlish> i wali po oczach
<nn52> najwyżej popsuje
<Dreadlish> xconfig jest na xach
<nn52> to i tak virtualka :P
 * Dreadlish nie potrzebuje psuć kerneli - wystarczy że postawi PLD :D
<nn52> a ić z tym nie poldkiem :P
<nn52> ło matko ... jeszcze się majkuje :D
<Dreadlish> no a co myślałeś
<Dreadlish> że 400mb sourceków zrobi ci się w 10 minut?
<manio> 400MB? co Ty kompilujesz?
<nn52> myślałaś :)
<nn52> mniejsza
<nn52> manio: kernela
<nn52> dopero jest na driver/net
<nn52> procesory ARM dobre są?
<Dreadlish> sourceki kernela po rozpakowaniu ważą 400mb
<Dreadlish> army są dobre w zależności od zastosowania
<nn52> Dreadlish: tzn?
<nn52> na zwykły desktop sie nie nadadzA? :D
<Thorbjorn> m477_:  podaj jida
<zwierzch> cześć
<Dreadlish> cześć
<zwierzch> jest tu może jakiś pracujący programista php?
<TheNumb> zwierzch: zlecenia.przez.net
<TheNumb> Tutaj mało kto zrobi coś za darmo.
<zwierzch> chcę zadać tylko kilka pytań komuś obeznanemu kto ma doświadczenie w tym zawodzie
<zwierzch> głównie chodzi o to co powinienem umieć, rozumiem że php obiektowe to podstawa
<TheNumb> zwierzch: frameworki, systemy kontroli wersji
<TheNumb> mvc
<TheNumb> Tak jak w każdym innym języku programowania
<zwierzch> ciężko jest dostać pracę bez wyższego wykształcenia? aktualnie studiuję informatykę na pierwszm roku ale czuję że studia nie są dla mnie
<Dreadlish> ogólnie to raczej patrzą na doświadczenie
<Dreadlish> ale niektórzy to bez papieru nie puszczą
<zwierzch> a warto opłacać sobie jakieś kursy, coś w tym stylu żeby potem dostać certyfikat?
<Dreadlish> jak z php to nie wiem
<zwierzch> ok dzięki
<zwierzch> jeszcze jedno pytanie, jak jest z matematyką na stanowisku programisty php?
<zwierzch> bo wszyscy mówią że bez matematyki nie da się programować
<Wilczek> zwierzch: Matematyka, logiczne myślenie - podstawa w programowaniu, niezależnie od języka...
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> Matematyka jako taka to wiesz, kicha
<Dreadlish> nawet jak będziesz jej unikał jak ognia to i tak ona dopadnie cie
<Wilczek> Umiejętność przewidywania różnych scenariuszy sytuacji...
<Wilczek> Et caetera
<Skrzyp> Ale myśleć i algorytmy - to tak
 * Dreadlish słucha Jamal - Dub
<Dreadlish> i kodzi
<zwierzch> bo głównie chodzi o to że kolokwia z programowania w c, środowiska programisty, technologii sieciowych zaliczam w miarę dobrze, zawsze w okolicach 80%
<zwierzch> ale za to algebry i logiki nie zaliczyłem
<Dreadlish> no to stary masz problem
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: już widać, że działa
<Skrzyp> Gdzie?
<Dreadlish> w aucie
<Dreadlish> u mnie na chacie
<Skrzyp> A dresik dasz?
<Dreadlish> dead/~dreadlish/
<Dreadlish> wywali takie ładne "Nie mogłem"
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: zrobiłem tabele
<Thorbiern> Kto chce neostrad? kupi??
<Thorbiern> Tanio na wag?
<BlessJah> .1
<Wilczek> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: sprawdzałem cię
<BlessJah> jesteś czujny, to dobrze
<Wilczek> ^^
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: lol, dopiero teraz się zorientowałem, że to ty, tylko nick zmieniłeś
<Wilczek> BlessJah: tar-gz → Thorbjorn → Thorbiern
<Wilczek> Ewoluuje...
<BlessJah> Wilczek: co do ostatniego przejścia, mam wątpliwości
<BlessJah> ale że tar-gz się dopiero teraz dowiedziałem
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Dlaczego masz wątpliwości?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: bo on by nie sprzedawał neo na wagę
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Hrhr, ale siedzę z nim też gdzie indziej i to on...
<Wilczek> * zwierzch has make return 0
<Wilczek> :F
<Dreadlish> co to ten thorbiern?
<BlessJah> tar-gz
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> ten tępy troll
 * Dreadlish stawia pld
 * Wilczek instaluje Wine na Archu
<BlessJah> jeśli wszyscy zainstalują archa, nie będę juz taki cool :<
<Dreadlish> no
<sysek> super
<sysek> chrome sie wywalil na plecy
 * Dreadlish sie zastanawia co zainstalować na padace co nie jest archem ani debianem
<mati75> gentoo
<Dreadlish> na gentoo to on padnie
<Dreadlish> no i nie ma co wrzucić
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: fbsd \o/
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> z portów może by uszło
<lim0np> jest problem
<lim0np> czy atomy żyją wiecznie?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> któ¶e?
<lim0np> i tutaj nie wiem czy określenie żyją jest odpowiednie
<lim0np> no obojętnie
<lim0np> wiem że jest połowiczny rozpad ale to izotopy
<lim0np> a mi chodzi o to czy wodór np. po miliardzie lat nadal jest wodorem czy może rozpada się
<BlessJah> lim0np: na co mógłby rozpaść się wodór?
<lim0np> BlessJah na te cząstki z których się składa
<lim0np> protony neutrony i elektrony
<lim0np> (o ile dobrze piszę)
<BlessJah> protony?
<lim0np> ee?
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> neutrony?
<lim0np> nie wiem
<BlessJah> wodór jako jedyny ma ponazywane izotopy
<BlessJah> bo też dużo ich nie ma
<lim0np> w każdym razie atom składa się z paru cząstek które się wzajemnie przyciągają - i teraz - czy to się kiedyś kończy, to ich pzryciąganie?
<BlessJah> a grawitacja się kiedys kończy?
<BlessJah> poczytaj sobie o reakcjach jądrowych
<lim0np> BlessJah grawitacja jak najbardziej
<lim0np> co będzie jak jądro ziemi wygaśnie
<lim0np> za te... 5kkk lat
<BlessJah> hm... na jakim teraz etapie edukacji jesteś? gimnazjum? liceum?
<lim0np> już dawno po
<lim0np> raczej trumna i karawan
<lim0np> niemniej, wracając do tematu, grawitacja nie istnieje dla obiektów nie posiadających masy
<lim0np> więc...
<BlessJah> czy istnieją obiekty, nie posiadajace masy?
<lim0np> foton
<lim0np> m0=0
<BlessJah> w takim razie dlaczego fotony nie mogą wylecieć z czarnej dziury?
<lim0np> ponieważ nie osiągają c
<BlessJah> jak to możliwe że światło nie osiąga prędkości światła?
<lim0np> próżnia nie jest całkowicie "pusta", jest tam tzw. pył kosmiczny (jeśli dobrze pamiętam), więc foton nie osiągnie c w niej
<lim0np> foton!=światło
<BlessJah> czym jest światło, jak nie fotonami?
<lim0np> promieniowaniem elektromagnetycznym, czyli odpowiednio poruszającymi się fotonami
<BlessJah> promieniowanie jest fotonami?
<BlessJah> fotony ro korpuskuły a promieniowanie to fala
<lim0np> ale skończ na chwilę trolować i wróćmy do tematu - czy atomy się rozpadają
<BlessJah> korpuskuła != fala
<BlessJah> nie trolluję, trochę cię przepytuję, bo na każde pytanie źle odpowiadasz
<BlessJah> teoretycznie wodów się może na kwarki rozpaść
<BlessJah> jednak kwarki mają to do siebie... że istnieją tylko w kupie i jak do tej pory nie zaobserwowano pojedyńczego kwarka
<lim0np> korpuskuła to nie cząstka elementarna (wikipedia), a foton to cząstka elementarna o.0
<BlessJah> *nie jestem pewien czy udało się udowodnić istnienie kwarków
<BlessJah> foton to cząstka
<lim0np> elementarna
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> podobnie jak proton grawiton pozytron i reszta tałatajstwa
<lim0np> no i korpuskuła to kształt, a cząstka elementarna nie ma określonego kształtu
<lim0np> przepisuję ci literalnie wikipedię
<BlessJah> korpuskuła to cząstka elementarna
<BlessJah> skąd ten kształt wziąłeś?
<BlessJah> dobrze, widzę, ale tam jest o tradycyjnym znaczeniu
<lim0np> atom ma protony, neutrony i elektrony, protony to trzy kwarki związane gluonami, neutrony to 3 kwarki, elektrony to leptony, materia składa się z leptonów i kwarków
<BlessJah> a więc, zaczynając od początku, prot, czyli najpopularniejszy izotop to po prostu proton i elektron, rozpada się jak najbardziej. na proton i elektron, zresztą "rozpadnięty" proton spotykasz co krok
<lim0np> zyli atomy rozpadają się na leptony i kwarki, a te już istnieją w nieskończoność
<BlessJah> deuter i tryt zbudowane są z bonusowych neutronów i jak najbardziej się rozpadają
<lim0np> i problem się rozwiązał
<BlessJah> co do obiektów nieposiadających masy, zgodnie z wzorem e=mc^2 masę (spoczynkową) ma wszystko, co ma też energię, a więc foton ma masę (spoczynkową)
<lim0np> w każdym razie dzięki za pomoc
<lim0np> BlessJah nie istnieje foton który jest w spoczynku
<lim0np> nie istnieje i nigdy nie istniał
<BlessJah> a grawitacja nie wygaśnie
<BlessJah> nawet jak jądro ziemi zamarznie
<lim0np> a przynajmneij nie powinna :D
<lim0np> zapadnie się
<BlessJah> nie zapadnie się
<lim0np> no to co je schłodzi
<BlessJah> nie staniemy się czarną dziurą, czarną dziurą stają się gwiazdy
<BlessJah> a skąd ma energię? (dobra, nie znamy odpowiedzi, sa teorie)
<BlessJah> jak energia sie skonczy to i jadra sie zestali
<BlessJah> ale, jesli mnie pamiec nie myli, nie zdazy, bo slonce do tego czasu spuchnie na tyle, zeby ziemie pochlonac
<lim0np> oby
<lim0np> no energię ma jak wszystko - z wielkiego wybuchu
<lim0np> najwidoczniej był bardzo wielki
<lim0np> :>
<lim0np> że nadał taki impet
<BlessJah> wielki wybuch to tylko teoria
<Dreadlish> no
<lim0np> no
<BlessJah> w dodatku wątpliwa, biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że wszechświat się rozszerza, ale nie zwalnia, a przyspiesza
<lim0np> skąd ta pewność
<lim0np> ?
<lim0np> przecież doleciało do nas światło z kwazarów
<BlessJah> co to zmienia?
<BlessJah> czym jest kwazar?
<lim0np> a właśnie, skoro wszechświat się rozszerza i to coraz szybciej, to nadal nie możemy powiedzieć że efekt wielkiego wybuchu (w postaci przyspieszenia dla cząstek) zaniknął
<lim0np> kwazar to zdaje się najstarszy obiekt we wszechświecie
<lim0np> ale mogę być w błędzie
<BlessJah> nie, to gwiazda (a jak się przed chwilą dowiedziałem najprawdopodobniej galaktyka) emitujaca promieniowanie radiowe
<BlessJah> tempo rozszerzania sie powinno spadac a potem wszechswiat powinien sie zaczac zapadac
<lim0np> no ale może nadal przyspiesza przez ten wybuch
<lim0np> jak wybucha bomba to powietrze przyspiesza, przyspiesza, a potem zwalnia
<BlessJah> tak?
<lim0np> tutaj może nie doszliśmy do momentu kiedy zacznie zwalniać
<lim0np> chodzi mi o efekt po wielkim wybuchu
<BlessJah> wyobraz sobie wybuch podwodny
<BlessJah> na pewno na jakims filmie widziales
<lim0np> wiem
<lim0np> powietrze ucieka do góry
<BlessJah> czy slup wody ciagle przyspiesza?
<lim0np> a woda wraca na swoje miejsce
<lim0np> no nie
<lim0np> zwalnia i opada
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<lim0np> no
<BlessJah> idzie w gore, ale caly czas zwalniajac
<lim0np> ale może jeszcze wszechświat ma za dużo energii po wielkim wybuchu
<lim0np> i cały czas przyspiesza
<lim0np> a kiedyś zwolni
<BlessJah> nie
<lim0np> ale jeszcze nie teraz :D
<BlessJah> woda idac w gore ma za duzo energii
<BlessJah> ale nie dziala na nia juz sila wybuchu, dziala za to sila grawitacji
<BlessJah> na nas tez nie dziala juz sila wybuchu, dziala za to sila grawitacji
<lim0np> siła grawitacji ciągle na nią działa
<lim0np> sam powiedziałeś
<BlessJah> i dlatego zwalnia
<lim0np> skąd wiesz że nie działa?
<lim0np> o to mi chdozi
<lim0np> skąd wiemy że nie działa
<lim0np> da się to jakoś stwierdzić?
<BlessJah> w jaki sposob mialaby byc przekazywana taka sila?
<lim0np> skąd mam wiedzieć?
<BlessJah> przy klasyczym wybuchu, sila jest przekazywana przez cisnienie
<BlessJah> ja tez tego nie wiem
<lim0np> różnicę ciśnień
<BlessJah> masz racje, nie przez cisnienie, parcie
<BlessJah> przez roznice cisnien mam dzisiaj brzydka pogode
<lim0np> tu pojawia się ciekawa kwestia
<BlessJah> wietrznie i mokro
<lim0np> skoro mamy parcie
<BlessJah> kto twierdzi ze mamy?
<lim0np> np w pudełku próżniowym
<BlessJah> w klasycznym wybuchu mamy parcie
<lim0np> to dlaczego nie ma prądnic naciskowych
<lim0np> które np ciągle pobierają sobie energię łóżka stojącego na takiej prądnicy
<BlessJah> co to jest pradnica naciskowa???
<lim0np> nie wiem
<lim0np> to hipotetyczne
<BlessJah> co to jest pudelko prozniowe???
<lim0np> takie pudło do rpzechowywania jedzenia
<lim0np> z którego wypompowujesz powietrze
<lim0np> i niby jest "próżnia" :>
<BlessJah> to nie jest pudelko prozniowe
<BlessJah> proznia w cudzyslowie, jak napisales
<lim0np> no to jest próżnia, ale jakaś taka lekka
<lim0np> niska
<BlessJah> tam jest niskie cisnienie, nic wiecej
<BlessJah> nawet efektow wynikajacych z przemiany izochorycznej de facto nie ma, bo roznice sa niewielkie i jest wymiana ciepla z otoczeniem
<BlessJah> nie ma czegos takiego jak lekka proznia
<lim0np> ok, no to jakbyśmy mieli taką prądnicę naciskową, moglibyśmy odbierać energię z parcia powietrza na ścianki tego pojemnika
<BlessJah> parcie != energia
<lim0np> niska próżnia
<lim0np> pomyliło mi się
<BlessJah> siła != energia
<lim0np> wiem
<BlessJah> nie ma niskiej próżni
<lim0np> ale przez parcie jest wymiana energii
<BlessJah> a, zapędziłem się
<lim0np> powietrze naciska na ściankę, czyli jest wymiana energii
<BlessJah> jest niska próżnia
<lim0np> no i wymiana energii też jest
<lim0np> powietrze przekazuje ją ściance
<BlessJah> skąd ją ma powietrze?
<lim0np> a to już musisz zapytać atomów
<lim0np> skąd biorą swoją energię
<BlessJah> mają energię kinetyczną, potencjalną i energię wiązań
<lim0np> przecież powietrze to atomy wykonujące taniec erotyczny w zgodzie z ruchami browna
<BlessJah> a co to są ruchy browna?
<lim0np> :P
<lim0np> losowe ruchy atomów, które się o siebie obijają
<lim0np> i przekazują sobie energię lub przekazują ją innym atomom
<BlessJah> powinienem inaczej sformulowac, z czego wynikaja ruchy, ale odpowiedziales na oba pytania
<lim0np> np atomom plastikowej ścianki tego naszego pojemnika
<lim0np> poza tym tam jest też różnica ciśnień
<lim0np> powietrze zgniata nasze ścianki
<lim0np> bo w środku jest niższe ciśnienie niż na zewnątrz
<BlessJah> siłą != energia
<lim0np> wiem o tym
<lim0np> to może inaczej
<lim0np> pompujesz balon
<lim0np> przebijasz go
<lim0np> czemu jest huk?
<lim0np> odpowiedź - bo w balonie było wyższe ciśnienie niż na zewnątrz
<lim0np> i powietrze szybko uciekło, żeby ciśnienie się wyrównało
<lim0np> więc, była siła, potem wymiana energii i git
<lim0np> :>
<sysek> who cares
<lim0np> sysek nobody
<lim0np> just talkin' ziom :D
<BlessJah> pradnica naciskowa jest niemozliwa do skonstruowania, patrz: druga zasada termodynamiki
<lim0np> ja to wiem
<lim0np> musi być ruch
<BlessJah> nie musi być ruchu
<BlessJah> czy zupa musi się ruszać, żebyś się nią poparzył?
<lim0np> ale sam przyznasz że energia cząstek napierda%ających w ścianki pojemnika próżniowego marnuje się, a można by ją wykorzystać :D
<lim0np> na pewno rusza się szybciej niż gdy jest chłodna
<lim0np> chociaż z zupy można pobrać energię
<lim0np> a nie
<lim0np> za zimna
<lim0np> potrzeba pary wodnej
<lim0np> żeby generatory w ruch wprawić
<lim0np> czyli nadal jest potrzebny ruch
<BlessJah> nie obraź się, ale połowę tego co mówisz obalonoby już w gimnazjum, część w liceum, do części trzeba studiów
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zupa sie rusza
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko ze same czasteczki
<jacekowski> lim0np: wszystko ma okres polowicznego rozpadu
<jacekowski> lim0np: nie tylko "izotopy"
<lim0np> czyli wodór się rozpadnie?
<jacekowski> lim0np: tylko ze niektore izotopy niektorych pierwiastkow maja ten okres wzglednie krotki
<lim0np> a właśnie, jacekowski ty z ovh masz paix do nowego jorku
<lim0np> więc powinno ci polecieć pełną gigówką
<lim0np> a leci tylko 100mbit
<jacekowski> lim0np: istnieje grawitacja dla fotonow
<lim0np> ja wiem, tylko muszą się ruszać
<jacekowski> lim0np: i czytales moze o korpuskularnej naturze swiatla
<lim0np> tak
<lim0np> że to cząsteczki i fale
<lim0np> korpuskularno-falowe
<lim0np> jacekowski to co z tym wodorem
<lim0np> rozpadnie się czy nie?
<jacekowski> rozpadnie sie
<lim0np> na cząstki elementarne czy na leptony i kwarki?
<jacekowski> czastki elementarne na pewno
<jacekowski> a jak na razie nie ma dowodow ani teorii na rozpad na leptony i kwarki
<lim0np> aha
<lim0np> no to świetnie
<lim0np> czyli przyszłość ziemi uratowana :D
<lim0np> nie będziemy mniej niż elementarni
<jacekowski> ale to nie znaczy ze sie nie rozpada
<jacekowski> to znaczy ze nikt tego jeszcze nie udowodnil
<jacekowski> ale wszystkie pierwiastki sie rozpadaja tylko ze niektore maja tak dlugi okres poltrwania ze sa uznawane za stabilne
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dobrze wiesz, ze ja wiem i dobrze wiesz ze nie o takim ruchu byla mowa
<lim0np> a wiesz jaki to mniej więcej okres (taki najdłuższy)?
<jacekowski> pare pierdyliardow lat
<lim0np> aha :D
<lim0np> no to w porządku
<BlessJah> lim0np: i tak masz nikle szanse na dozycie setki, weic co to ma za znaczenie :>
<lim0np> pierdyliardy xD
<lim0np> BlessJah chcę wiedzieć czym będę w najgorszym razie :D
<jacekowski> pokarmem dla robakow
<lim0np> a generalnie to chcę rozwiać pewne wątpliwości
<lim0np> zasłyszałem na discovery ostatnio
<lim0np> taką teorię
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiesz, pamiec wody i inne scieki...
<lim0np> że to samo życie przeżywamy w nieskończoność
<lim0np> a to by było nieciekawe :D
<lim0np> nie żeby mi się moje życie nie podobało xD, ale przyznam, że jako lepton byłbym na pewno szybszy niż teraz
<lim0np> lepton bolt
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> cos z pradem
<lim0np> od usaina bolta :D
<lim0np> serkamil pozdrowienia z politechniki warszawskiej, wydział elektroniki i technik informacyjnych
<lim0np> dedal.elka.pw.edu.pl czy już mion.elka.pw.edu.pl?
<serkamil> lim0np,
<serkamil> lim0np, dzięki
<serkamil> ani dedal ani mion ...
<serkamil> brama
<lim0np> ok
<lim0np> ale na dedalu zda się jest irssi
<lim0np> mion stary, mozna zrootować i też będzie :D
<Thorbiern> Geje
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: czego nick ciagle zmieniasz
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: ale przy tym mozesz zostac, bo z Thorbjorn mnie ciagle hilightowali
<Thorbiern> A co to znaczy?
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: tar-gz? to ty?
<Thorbiern> Tak
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: no to nie wracaj do Thorbjorn, bo jak cie hilightuja, to mnie hilightuja
<manio> wie ktoś może dlaczego strigi indeksuje mi ponownie te same pliki przy każdym uruchomieniu?
<Thorbiern> A co to znaczy?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: masz hl na bj?
<manio> dobra znalazłem https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287712
<Thorbiern> Bles co to znaczy higlitują?
<Dreadlish> jak na przykład pisze
<Dreadlish> Thorbiern:
<Dreadlish> Thorbiern:
<Dreadlish> Thorbiern:
<Dreadlish> Thorbiern:
<Dreadlish> to cie highlightuje
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na wszystko mam
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: nvm
<buharin> hej wszystkim
<buharin> pisal ktos kiedys algorytm tabu search
<Ashiren_> ke
<Ozil> elo
<Ozil> dla kogo miał być ebook it professional ?
<Skrzyp> Dla Dreadlisha
<Skrzyp> Ja też chętnie
<Ashiren_> :3
<Dreadlish> :D
<sysek> yupayupa
<Ozil> dobra spakowałem gazete do zeskanowania wam to do pdf
<Ozil> jutro zrobie to w pracy i wam rozesle na priv
<Ashiren_> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/890858_460s.jpg
<tajwanuser> cze
<Skrzyp> śc
<sysek> porobilbym cos kreatywnego :/
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lim0np> Przekliniak: pong
<lim0np> pajac :P
<nn52> cześć
<Skrzyp> Oh, no
<nn52> oh yes :)
<Skrzyp> Oh kurwa
<nn52> Oh qermit da ci bana
<Dreadlish> najwyżej +q :D
<nn52> :D
<Skrzyp> Oh, mi? Nie wierzę!
<nn52> www.komputerswiat.pl/nowosci/wydarzenia/2011/49/masz-komputer-zaplacisz-abonament-rtv.aspx prosze :)
<nn52> czytał ktoś? :D
<nn52> przewalone ^^
<nn52> macie
<Skrzyp> Oh, linki skracać raczymy.
<Skrzyp> > czytaj komputer świat
<Skrzyp> > wierz w to, co tam piszą
<Skrzyp> > uważaj się za pr0 tró h4x0ra
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: to dzisiaj piszą wszędzie
<Dreadlish> .
<Dreadlish> mógł dać z osnewsa albo z wykopu
<Dreadlish> albo z dobrychprogramów
 * Skrzyp tego w swoim RSSie nie ma :)
<nn52>  i tak przesrane macie ^^
<nn52> głosowaliście na PO , to macie ^^ , wole żyć w kraju kar niż w kraju podatków :D
 * Skrzyp się gapi na nn52 jakby miał jej zaraz zdrowo jebnąć
<Dreadlish> to ona?
<Skrzyp> Ja na PO nie głosowałem.
<Dreadlish> ja nie głosowałem
<Skrzyp> Więc się przymknij.
<Skrzyp> Tak, to ona - więc masz poziom zaawansowania umysłowego względem wielu, lokalizacji i zawodu.
<nn52> Ooo to tutaj niema sympatyków miłościwie wam panującego per pana Tuska?
<Dreadlish> NOMUWA
<Dreadlish> jasne że nie
<Skrzyp> Niestety to nie ten kanał.
<Dreadlish> pana kaczyńskiego też nie popieram
<Dreadlish> pana palikota również
<Skrzyp> Tu są ludzie, którzy mają konta na salonie24, nowymekranie, niezależnej i reszcie.
<Skrzyp> Pana korwina-mikke też nie
<nn52> Skrzyp: to co ty?? kogo popierasz z tego kabaretu?
<Skrzyp> Yyy... Siebie?
 * Skrzyp na prezydenta!!!
<xaxes_> to by się źle skończyło
<Skrzyp> Dobra, tam
<Skrzyp> Premiera lepiej
<xaxes_> potrzebujemy jakiegoś gentoowca
<xaxes_> oni mają porządek w tych swoich katalogach
 * Skrzyp jest kameleon - wszystkoo-owiec
<Skrzyp> To na #gentoo-pl wal z agitką
<Dreadlish> re
<nn52> jak ja uwielbiam kodek X/H.264 mrrr :P
<BlessJah> qermit: czego straszysz?
<nn52> BlessJah: masz coś na sumieniu że sie boisz?
 * qermit macha Skrzyp na dobranoc
<qermit> ciekawe czy dobrze zrobiłem
<nn52> dobranoc :)
<Dreadlish> he
<Dreadlish> najwyżej będzie kombinował
<qermit> kombinowanie nie popłaca
<Dreadlish> widać to po długości banlisty
<Dudi> Witam:)
<Dudi> Szybkie pytanie, czy coś się zmieniło w sprawie wsparcia optimusa dla Ubuntu?
<przem> czy kiedy jestem na kilku kanalach na jednym serwerze to moge napisac cos na na nich za jednym razem? jest jakas komenda na to?
<Dudi> a to jest jakieś ograniczenie?
<Dudi> przem może ty wiesz czy coś się zmieniło w Ubuntu odnośnie technologi Optimus?
<qermit> co to za technologia
<Dudi> qermit no karty hybrydowe?
<adasiek_abix> Dudi: na 11.10 działa, ale bez wsparcia 3D
<przem> Dudi nie mam ubuntu juz od dawna przyszlem tu bo tu wiele ludzi
<adasiek_abix> generalnie daje się pracować - grać już nie
<Dudi> te super ekstra rozwiązanie przez które odpalenie czegokolwiek z większymi wymaganiami graficznymi odpada
<Dudi> adasiek_abix ok ale działa czyli "bubblebe" czy sterowniki?
<adasiek_abix> tak, ja teraz, zanim klientowi zaproponuje laptopa, to 3 razy biegam do media itp i się przyglądam, co to ma fizycznie na pokładzie
<adasiek_abix> instalujesz 11.10 i działa - jak, nie wiem, nie wnikam
<Dudi> ok no to przynajmniej tyle
<adasiek_abix> przynajmniej normalną rozdzielczość ekranu uzyskasz
<adasiek_abix> ale z kolei uwaga na ipv6 w 11.10
<Dudi> a jeszcze jedno jak to się ma do wykorzystania wirtualki i właśnie drugiego monitora? Bez problemu?
<adasiek_abix> nie wiem, nie próbowałem
<Dudi> ja pieprze że też przez wakacje musiałem polubić Ubuntu
<adasiek_abix> http://www.abix.info.pl/ubuntu-lts-ciekawostki/laptopy-asus-modul-ath9k-i-ubuntu-11.10.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c46p6ha> (at www.abix.info.pl)
<adasiek_abix> polecam lekturę
<Dudi> to nie, w zaman nie obsługuje mi karty graficznej i jak już się przestawiłem żeby flasha i photoshopa na wirtualce używać to dupa bo tylko na zintegrowanej chodził
<Dudi> dzięki
<Dudi> ehhh nic pozostaje czekanie na w8 żeby jakiejś odmianę odczuć
<xaxes_> Dudi: a było brać dobry sprzęt? :P
<xaxes_> mi grafika intela (zintegrowana) chodzi wyśmienicie na wszytkich linuksach ;D
<Dudi> xaxes_ wiesz no masz rację trzeba było wydać 1500 na lapka a nie dwa razy tyle :)
<Dudi> to na pewnno było by jakieś rozwiązanie
<Dudi> jakiś sposób żeby wyleczyć się z linuxa?
<Trojanin> nie ma.
<Trojanin> wolne oprogramowanie uzależnia
<xaxes_> Trojanin: raczej legalna darmówka i atmosfera na ircu ;)
<Trojanin> jak zwał, tak zwał ;>
<Trojanin> bałem się linuksów, przełamałem się, okazało się że nie taki pingwin straszny, jak go malują
<xaxes_> mi kumpel pokazał bodaj ubu 8.04 i tak jakoś dalej to poszło
<julek> :/
<Dudi> No to teraz chce żeby mója Nvidia dziłała jak trzeba bo bez flasha przeżyję, przynajmniej zmuszę się do html5, jQueray, javaScript. Photoshopa zawsze na wirtualce mogę odpalić.
<Dreadlish> zmień grafikę, na pewno będzie działać
<Dudi> Dreadlish nie mamm takiej możliwości
<Dreadlish> to niestety
<Dreadlish> [problem not solvd]
<Dudi> No i właśnie dla tego ciągle żałuję że za mało kasy jest władowane w Ubuntu itp
<Dudi> dużo kasy, dużo odbiorców, presja na producentach
<Dudi> Dobra nie ma co się żalić, no może jeszcze parę razy wpadnę i wyleję swe żale. Branoc.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> na plastyke zrobiłem (na odwal)
<DaZ> >plastyke
<DaZ> :f
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> inaczej zwane "zajęcia artystyczne"
<Dreadlish> co i kobite i te zajęcia można sobie w dupe wsadzić
<DaZ> kobiete w dupe mowisz
<DaZ> strapon much? :f
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> W PRZYNOŚNI
<Dreadlish> jak to mówi facet od polskiego niby
<DaZ> a co to ta przynośnia? >:
<Dreadlish> przenośnia inaczej
<DaZ> ah, o przynosni
<DaZ> a myslalem, ze ten twoj facet mowi o kobietach w dupie :x
<DaZ> wtedy wszystko by sie układało w jakiś sens.
<Thorbiern> DuckDUCK lepszy jest od google?
<DaZ> jest.
<Thorbiern> A on nie po polsku jest
<DaZ> OMUBORZETOSTRASZNE!!!!!1
<Thorbiern> No a jak ja mam widzieć czy on szuka to co chce jak on nie jest po polsku?
<Thorbiern> Na ubuntu też nie mam. Jak zainstalować spolszczenie do tego?
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Thorbiern> Cześć
<Devil_Inside> mam wrazenie albo w reklamie world of warcraft wystepowal Chuck Norris o_O
<Thorbiern> Co to znaczy skomplikować jajko?
<Devil_Inside> tzn  robić jajko na twardo a zrobić jajecznicę
<xaxes_> no bierzesz robisz jajko i kompilujesz
<Thorbiern> Tak nowym bossem będzie
<Devil_Inside> masz na myśli kompilację jądra?
<Thorbiern> W linuksie jajko to jakie jest takie od kury?
<Thorbiern> Mam dwa zdrowe.
<xaxes_> nie, bardziej elipsowate
<Thorbiern> Pierwszy raz o takim ptaku słyszę
<xaxes_> zwykły pingwin
<Thorbiern> Ellips
<Thorbiern> Elips to pingwin?
<xaxes_> tux to pingwin
<Thorbiern> To czemu mówisz że to jajko od elipsa?
<Devil_Inside> wtf :/
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: 23:26 < xaxes_> nie, bardziej elipsowate
<Thorbiern> Powiedział że te jajka są elipsówate
<xaxes_> podłużne
<Thorbiern> No to ja się pytam co to jest za ptak ten elips
<xaxes_> a nie wiem
<xaxes_> może twój?
<Thorbiern> Nie rozumiem.
<sysek> ojej
<Thorbiern> Macie jakiś domowy sposób na biegunkę?
<sysek> maślanka
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: musisz jeść ziemniaki
<Thorbiern> Doraźnie stosować?
<Thorbiern> Te maślankę?
<Devil_Inside> do odbytnio
<Thorbiern> Kurde jak ja tam trafie
<xaxes_> wskrzyknij, ale bezpośrednio do aorty
<Dreadlish> macicą
<Thorbiern> O lejek mam. Zw
<Devil_Inside> weź pompkę od rowera :) zassaj maślankę i wstrzyknij sobie
<Thorbiern> Dziwne uczucie. Ale jak pomaga
<Thorbiern> Zimna była. To dobrze?
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> 1
<Dreadlish> .
<m477_> ?
<Dreadlish> ubuntu trold
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> ide chlac dalej ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-06
<Skrzyp> Ho, ho, ho...!
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> O, kermitowaty mnie odquietował.
<Szatyniak> ;)
<Thorbjorn> kamieniem go!
<shpaq> mornin'
<Blondyn> witam
<Thorbjorn> cześć
<kursant> znacie jakis fajny skaner sieci (otoczenia) na ubuntu??
<Thorbjorn> hp mają bardzo fajne skanery
<kursant> hehe spoko
<kursant> a cos jak nmap tylko w gui
<kursant> ?
<dzezz> zenmap
<kursant> thx
<tajwanuser> jak vlc naprawi mi plik avi, to mozna to pozniej zapisac?
<sysek> ble
<sysek> jacekowski: nei znasz jakiegos klienta irc pod mac os?
<BlessJah> sysek: ssh
<jacekowski> sysek: eeee, czemu uwazasz ze uzywam systemu dla pedalow?
<sysek> jacekowski: tak mi ktos powiedzial :P
<m477_> ]
<sysek> jacekowski: m477_ mi powiedział!
<m477_> ;o
<Blondyn> :O
<mati75> m477_: jesteś gejem?
<Thorbjorn> mati75: zerowałeś dyski przez shred?
<mati75> nie
<Dreadlish> trololol
<Dreadlish> cisza?
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: dyski sie zeruje tak
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<Dreadlish> potem
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<Dreadlish> i znowu
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<Dreadlish> lub odpalić DBaNa na 1 przebieg ;d
<m477_> mati75: ;o
<Dreadlish> m477_: ile zapiłeś?
<mati75> chyba ile razy dałeś :D
<m477_> od niddzieli
<m477_> ;]
<Thorbiern> Cześć
<Thorbiern> Zerowanie naprawia złe sektory?
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: jeśli nie są fizycznie uszkodzone, tak
<xaxes_> kurde
<xaxes_> to normalne, że nie można obejrzeć filmiku flash na linuksie?
<xaxes_> tnie się niesamowiście :/
<m477_> olej
<xaxes_> ale ja chcę oglądać anime na shindenie! :s
<xaxes_> popróbuję z różnymi sterami
<wojtex1> czesc
<wojtex1> mam cooler Alpine 11 GT z regulacja obrotow
<wojtex1> plyta glowna ma zlacze 4-pinowe i tez powinna obslugiwac PWM
<wojtex1> w BIOSie opcja "CPU Quiet FAN" jest wlaczona
<wojtex1> mimo to obroty sa stale: 1800
<wojtex1> jak wylacze "CPU Quiet FAN" to obroty tez sa stale ale juz 2300 RPM
<xaxes_> to co piszesz jest bardzo ciekawe
<wojtex1> powaznie czy jaja sobie robisz?
<xaxes_> hm?
<wojtex1> hmmm :-)
<xaxes_> jak chcesz o coś zapytać to pisz śmiało
<wojtex1> juz pytalem ...
<xaxes_> bo nie wiem, czy się chwalisz tym wiatraczkiem, czy żalisz
<wojtex1> aaa sorry
<wojtex1> chodzi mi o to, ze nie dziala automatyczna regulacja obrotow
<xaxes_> okej, nie szkodzi
<julek> o/
<wojtex1> wydaje mi sie ze to sie stalo po aktualizacjach BIOSu
<julek> po cholere bios aktualizowales?
<wojtex1> wychodze z zalozenia, ze im nowszy tym lepiej - a nie jest tak?
<julek> nie:)
<wojtex1> to niezle :P
<julek> przy kazdej aktualizacji ryzykujesz, ze spierdolisz komputer:P
<julek> a zysk raczej znikomy;)
<julek> tzn. watpie by nagle pojawily sie jakies nowe funkcje
<wojtex1> no w sumie tak, ale nowy BIOS usuwa bledy
<BlessJah> wojtex1: np jakie?
<wojtex1> poprzednich wersji
<BlessJah> np jakie?
<julek> moze kiedys w niektorych przypadkach update biosu sie przydawal (np. jak chcielismy lozyc wiekszy dysk, a bios obslugiwal max 32GB - taka historyjka z doswiadczenia...)
<wojtex1> "Modify system can not shut down issue."
<julek> BlessJah: no slyszysz przeciez - poprzednich werji:)
<BlessJah> ja z doswiadczenia wiem, ze na moim lapku nie postawie XP (no nie postawie "wprost")
<wojtex1> "Patch DDR3 8GB Memory for share memory."
<BlessJah> o ile nie zupgrejduje biosu
<julek> a ja sie pochwale ciekawostka
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/net.gif
<BlessJah> i?
<wojtex1> a co to za KDE?
<BlessJah> bo nie wiem na co patrzec
<wojtex1> moze to jakis quiiiz
<julek> to moj darmowy internet:)
<BlessJah> pff
<wojtex1> ja mam jeszcze lepszy darmowy... ^^
<julek> mi nie jest lepszy potrzebny:)
<wojtex1> mi tez
<wojtex1> :P
<Skrzyp> O, znowu trolle
<Skrzyp> Dobra, dzisiaj Mikołaj
<Skrzyp> Mamy dzień dobroci
<wojtex1> Skrzyp: jakie trolle, co Tobie nie pasuje?
 * Skrzyp nic, nic... :)
<BlessJah> wojtex1, Skrzyp: swój pozna swego
<wojtex1> qwa dziwny ten kanal
<Skrzyp> H'eh.
<julek> co w nim dziwnego?
<BlessJah> wojtex1: kaczka?
<wojtex1> jaka znowu kaczka?
<julek> qwa
<BlessJah> julek: ty też?
<julek> kurwa nie umiesz napisac?:/
<BlessJah> to jakaś zorganizowana akcja z tymi kaczkami?
<Skrzyp> :)
<wojtex1> ale jazda
<Skrzyp> Kwie qwakaj, qrva lepsza :)
<wojtex1> normalnie Onet Czat
<Skrzyp> Nie*
<Skrzyp> Czyżby Twoje miejsce urodzenia?
<Skrzyp> Za porównywanie IRCa z OnetCzatem mogę zawiesić dzień dobroci
<BlessJah> nie masz opa
<wojtex1> czepiacie sie, ze chcialem byc kulturalny
<julek> tjaa
<wojtex1> ma ktos jakis pomysl co do tego coolera, czy tylko umiecie glupio gadac?
<Trojanin> wojtex1: porównanie IRC do onet czatu, to jak uznać, że Ferrari jest prawie jak maluch
<Trojanin> więc się nie dziw.
<julek> umiemy tylkog glupio gadac
<Skrzyp> A to jest jakiś BoardFraz, elektroda, czy inne forum sprzętowe? :)
<wojtex1> Trojanin: jakosc dziwnym trafem zawsze kiedy tu wchodze zapytac sie o cos konkretnego to "rozmowa" schodzi na inny, niezwiazany z pytaniem temat
 * Skrzyp umie fajnie gadać, ale jak widzi windowsiarzy, to musi się zniżyć do ich poziomu i gadać głupio.
<wojtex1> np taki jak dzis - kaczka
<Trojanin> bywa
<xaxes_> jak w tym ubuntu x'y wyłączyć?
<Dreadlish> /etc/init.d/{kdm,gdm,xdm} stop
<xaxes_> taa
<xaxes_> ubuntu jest zjebane i nie ma czegoś takiego
<Szatyniak> xaxes_: killall Xorg
<Dreadlish> Szatyniak: nie znasz się killall X ;D
<Szatyniak> ehe...
<wojtex1> kontrol alt bekspejs
<kklimonda> xaxes_: jak nie ma skoro Dreadlishci napisał? ;)
<xaxes_> wojtex1: też nie
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]# ps aux | grep Xorg
<Dreadlish> root     12609  0.0  0.0   7444  1024 pts/2    S+   18:09   0:00 grep Xorg
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]# ps aux | grep X
<Dreadlish> 1000       770  0.0  0.0  15720   852 tty1     S+   15:14   0:00 xinit /home/dreadlish/.xinitrc -- /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc :0 -auth /tmp/serverauth.82i1ocp9oJ
<Dreadlish> root       771  1.5  1.0 125668 21460 tty7     S<s+ 15:14   2:39 /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 -auth /tmp/serverauth.82i1ocp9oJ
<wojtex1> to wlacz obsluche tego skrotu w Xorgu
<kklimonda> tylko w 11.10 to lightdm jest więc raczej sudo service lightdm stop
<Dreadlish> NoZap "false"
<xaxes_> htopem to zrobię
<xaxes_> kklimonda: działa! dzięki
<wojtex1> nmzc
<Skrzyp> xaxes_: sudo service [gkx(lx)]dm stóp
<BlessJah> pytanie kontrolne, po co zabijać Xorg?
<xaxes_> Skrzyp: sudo service lightdm stop
<Skrzyp> Ewentualnie...
<xaxes_> ma ktoś ubuntu 11.10?
<kklimonda> o/
<xaxes_> bo bym potrzebował configa xorga
<kklimonda> nie mam żadnego configa
<kklimonda> mało kto jeszcze ma
 * Skrzyp będzie nick
<Skrzyp> Miał*
<kklimonda> a nie, mam teraz bo nvidię zainstalowałem
<xaxes_> kklimonda: to co jest zamiast niego?
<kklimonda> xaxes_: autodetekcja
<Skrzyp> Widziałem na OMG Ubuntu artykuł jak przerobić Unity :)
<Skrzyp> Przekonało mnie
<xaxes_> ster nvidii nadpisał mi configa
<xaxes_> i nie rusza teraz
<kklimonda> xaxes_: to go skasuj
<kklimonda> i nie instaluj sterowników nvidii z ich strony
<kklimonda> tylko nvidia-current
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja jestem mało kto?
<kklimonda> z pakietów
<xaxes_> kklimonda: próbowałem
<xaxes_> ale cięło się
<xaxes_> nie mogłem filmu obejrzeć
<kklimonda> xaxes_: mała jest szansa na to, że jak z nvidia-current ci się cieło, to ze sterownikami ze strony nvidia nie będzie ci się ciało
<xaxes_> linux chyba nie nadaje się na lepszy sprzęt domowy
<xaxes_> jenę windowsa
<xaxes_> *jebne
<kklimonda> zależy jaki masz krap w obudowie, u mnie działą bez problemu, a mam nowy sprzęt
<kklimonda> jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<xaxes_> 9400 GT
<Trojanin> xaxes_: mam 9500 GT, wszystko chodzi bez zarzutu
 * Skrzyp zna ludzi z "lepszym sprzętem domowym", którzy pingwiny mają
<kklimonda> ta karta ma 3 lata, instalacja sterowników nowszych niż nvidia-current nic nie da
<Trojanin> filmy, gry, wszystko.
<kklimonda> xaxes_: zmień unity na unity 2d i zobacz czy będzie lepiej
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no jesteś w mniejszości która jeszcze edytuje samemu xorg.conf
<BlessJah> nie edytuję samemu
<kklimonda> BlessJah: większość z nas ma taką opinię: http://xkcd.com/963/ ;)
<xaxes_> a jak mam to zrobić, skoro nawet nie dochodzi do logowania? :D
<kklimonda> xaxes_: odpalić w trybie rescue, i dalej zrobić to samo co napisałem
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nvidia mi stworzyła config
<kklimonda> brb, idę obiad zjeść
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nvidia wrzuca tam crapu co niemiara
<kklimonda> właściwie tylko 2 linie są potrzebne
<kklimonda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761768/ - 4 linie, w tym 3 to boilerplate ;)
<xaxes_> dobra, odpuszczam
<xaxes_> na laptopie linux dobry, ale imho na stacjonarnym już nie
 * Skrzyp miał i tu i tu
 * xaxes_ też
<Skrzyp> I kolega ma na "superkomputerze"
<xaxes_> ale to za czasów 8.10
 * Skrzyp za czasów 10.10
<Skrzyp> I Archa :)
<xaxes_> o, archa na tym postawię
 * Skrzyp właśnie otrzymał od Mikołaja potężnie wielką paczkę słodyczy
<pawel_> cześć
<BlessJah> kklimonda: lol, co się z xkcd stało?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jest taki jak zawsze ;)
<BlessJah> dużo skanów z zeszytu
<BlessJah> tego wcześniej nie widziałem
<pawel_> wie ktoś jak zainstalować MGSE na Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> kolorów też wcześniej tyle nie było
<kklimonda> BlessJah: przeglądasz może archiwum? na początku było trochę tego
<BlessJah> kklimonda: widze
<BlessJah> ale wczesniej az tak gleboko sie nie dokopalem
<BlessJah> powrot do korzeni?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: szkice jak http://xkcd.com/2/ były tam zawsze
<kklimonda> może źle przekleiłeś to co wklejałem? ;)
<kklimonda> albo ja źle wkleiłem..
<BlessJah> przez pewien czas mam wrazenie ze ich byly niewiele
<BlessJah> stylistyka nawala
<pawel_> 1,23,4
<kklimonda> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeOS/Design/Whiteboards/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SoftwareUpdates.png "requires restart" znam ludzi którym żyłka chyba pęknie jak to zobaczą ;)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/839ew2c> (at live.gnome.org)
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> mam problem z algorytmów
<buharin> nie moge poradzic
<buharin> : (
<m477_> :>
<m477_> do picia wódki?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: o co chodzi?
<tajwanuser> jak w javie nazywa sie cos co w html nazywa sie fieldset?
<m477_> cze
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no niektórzy nie przeboleją faktu, że proponuje restartować system po aktualizacji ;)
<Skrzyp> Pytanie o Ubuntu na kanale Ubuntu
<Skrzyp> Kiedy będzie polski renix 11.10?
<ntat> Jakim poleceniem uruchomić terminal z alsamixerem?
<ntat> Chciałem sobie aktywator zrobić do regulacji głośności i nie wiem, jak wpisać polecenie gnome-terminal & alsamixer?
<nn52> alsamixer?
<m477_> lol
<ntat> nie, trzeba podać najpierw program
<ntat> dobra mam...
<ntat> uruchom w terminalu:]
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: a musi być?
<Skrzyp> Tak :)
<nn52> używa ktoś jeszcze alsa mixera?
<Skrzyp> Obowiązkowo
<Skrzyp> Ja
<nn52> o.O
<nn52> ja wcale
<Skrzyp> Pół tego kanału
<kklimonda> ntat: gnome-terminal -e alsamixer
<Skrzyp> Poza tobą
<ntat> kklimonda, dzięki:)
<Skrzyp> Alsamixer to świętość jest
<Skrzyp> I jego się nie hejtuje, bo się dostaje dwóje
<kklimonda> ja nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio musiałem z alsamixera korzystać
 * Skrzyp korzysta na co dzień
<xaxes_> Skrzyp: lxde?
<ntat> ja muszę na co dzień, bo PA u mnie nie działało prawidłowo, więc musiało wylecieć;)
<kklimonda> u mnie standardowy mixer z gnome od pa działa i robi czego potrzebuję
<ntat> od tej pory alsamixerem reguluję głośność
<kklimonda> ntat: o matko? serio? cud
<Skrzyp> PA nigdy nie działa prawidłowo
<kklimonda> PA w sumie już od dawna nie widziałem by źle działało
<Skrzyp> Dobra, pa działa, dopóki nie masz mikrofonu/słuchaw/skajpaja
<kklimonda> a katowałem je już wszystkim - słuchawkami na BT, hdmi etc.
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: u mnie skype bez problemu z PA działał
<Skrzyp> A z słuchawkami i mikro?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: normalnie
<Skrzyp> To ty jesteś jakiś inny
<ntat> kklimonda, faktycznie, wyjątkiem jesteś;)
<Skrzyp> Może dlatego, że ja mam kartę z chipsetu AMD na chipie VIA HDAudio :)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: możliwe
<Dreadlish> hdaudio *facepalm*
<kklimonda> ja serio po prostu podłączam mikrofon, ustawiam odpowiedni mikrofon w PA, odpalam Skype i gadam ;)
<kklimonda> i tak od roku, na laptopie i desktopie ;)
<kklimonda> i już ogólnie w internecie nie spotykam raczej narzekań na PA
<kklimonda> czasem ktoś zapłacze, że przecież OSS4 ;)
<Zippa_Geek> :-) hello
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: co ja pacze
<xaxes_> Zippa_Geek: jesteś geek'iem?
<Zippa_Geek> Cieszmy się z małych rzeczy , bo małe sk8 se kozaczy
 * Dreadlish ma przedłużacz z filtrem emc
<Dreadlish> i mu nie piszczy zasilacz :D
<Skrzyp> O matko, ja on jest geekiem, to ja jestem hrabia indyjski.
<Zippa_Geek> Miałem 3 mikołajów ( obiad w szkole . korki z angola i dom )
<Zippa_Geek> Same słodycze
<Dreadlish> potem będziesz gruby jak diabełko
<Skrzyp> A wuj nas to
 * Skrzyp zważył swoją paczkę mikołajową ze słodyczami i wyszło mu 4kg.
<Zippa_Geek> I love ubuntu & KDE
<Skrzyp> Więc wiesz
<Dreadlish> dorobiłem się 3 gniazdek :D
<Zippa_Geek> Postawiłem obok ubuntu lucid puppy
<Zippa_Geek> Kewin na polsacie
<Skrzyp> No chyba Ty :)
<Zippa_Geek> zobacz se
<Skrzyp> Wiem.
<Skrzyp> Ale to Ty jesteś taki Kevin z domu
<Skrzyp> Tylko że z komputerem
<Skrzyp> I nie taki cwany
<Zippa_Geek> :-) <3 KDE
<Skrzyp> To wypad na #kubuntu-pl
<julek> taa... kde<=3 bylo fajne
<Zippa_Geek> :-)
 * Skrzyp nie afiszuje się, że uwielbia openboxa, ołsoma i scrotwm'a
<Zippa_Geek> <3 ANDROID
<Skrzyp> <3 cię walnąć :)
<Zippa_Geek> :-)
<Zippa_Geek> Ależ dlaczego
<Zippa_Geek> Tańcze w szatni na rurce od centralnego
<Zippa_Geek> W każdy piątek
 * Dreadlish postawi stare kde
<nn52> ludki , ma ktoś kamer HD 1080p?? , bo coś skype mi nie łapie a programy do przechwytywania obrazu łapią bez problemu :P
<Dreadlish> to se v4la dobrze zainstaluj
<Zippa_Geek> Polecam do Kubuntu samsunga SF510-01PL
<Zippa_Geek> bo na ubuntu 11.10 to strasne procek kozaczy
<m477_> rócił król
<Zippa_Geek> jak
<Dreadlish> ja nie polecam niczego
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: jest jakieś Trinity, które jest kontynuacją KDE3 ;)
<Dreadlish> polecam jedynie nabywanie doświadczenia
<nn52> mam Logitech C910
<Skrzyp> Rencyma opadajo
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ale dla mnie kde3 nie jest stare ;p
<Zippa_Geek> Jak wgrać stery do Nvidia Optimus , bo tata jest w***
<Zippa_Geek> *wkurza kot wszedł na klawiaturę
<m477_> Zippa_Geek: spróbój rozproszyć nieelastycznie krzesło na tacie
<Zippa_Geek> Ale tak poważnie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no trochę już trąci myszką ;)
<Dreadlish> troszke ;d
<Zippa_Geek> A postawiłem przy ubunciaku lucid puppy z PC FORMAT
<Dreadlish> ale mówiąc o starym kde mówie o kde2 albo coś w tym stylu :D
<Zippa_Geek> KDE te najnowsze to zarąbiste
<kklimonda> Zippa_Geek: jest jakiś projekt Bumblebee ale dopóki nvidia nie zainteresuje się wsparciem Linuksa to Optimus zawsze będzie działał jakby nie chciał
<Dreadlish> bumblebee
<Dreadlish> rm -rf /usr /lib :D
<Zippa_Geek> :-( czyli tylko integra
<kklimonda> Zippa_Geek: najlepiej
<Zippa_Geek> Bo 11.04 testowałem na SF510-01PL to powiedzieć katorga
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale ubuntu od dawna proponuje restart po aktualizacji
<kklimonda> w 11.10 integra działała z kopa
<Dreadlish> mi tam na mojej extensie 5630ez kde4 ręcznie kompilowane z gentoo ładnie działało
<Dreadlish> w ogóle z kart graficznych to najlepiej mi na linuchu intelowe chodzą
<Zippa_Geek> Mój sposób na instalacje 11.10 : 1 wkładam i instaluję 11.04 , a potem przez centrum aktuatualizacji aktualizuję do 11.10\
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale nie od dziś wiadomo, że Ubuntu to zło ;)
<Zippa_Geek> Jak moja mama mówię : Wywale ci tego linuksa
<Skrzyp> I dobrze mówi
<Skrzyp> Tak swoją drogą
<Zippa_Geek> co ?
<Dreadlish> PO spacji nie dajemy znaku interpunkcyjnego, wykrzyknika ani pytajnika
<Dreadlish> TYLE.
 * Skrzyp kiedyś znalazł C:\Windows\system32\uninstall.exe
<Zippa_Geek> Po to partia
<Zippa_Geek> Skrzyp, Kozak z ciebię
<kklimonda> hmm, fajnie się z gnome-shell pracuje na sprzęcie który jest go w stanie pociągnąć.. ;)
<Skrzyp> A ty się naucz PISać!
<Zippa_Geek> Ciesz z małych rzeczy , bo mały sk8 z I a cię skozaczy xD
<Zippa_Geek> Umiem PISać
<kklimonda> szkoda, że większość netbooków się raczej położy niż go płynnie pociągnie
<Zippa_Geek> kklimonda, Polecam ci KDE , albo LDXE
<Zippa_Geek> do netbooka
<kklimonda> Zippa_Geek: nie lubię KDE, a lxde w ogóle nie ma sensu
<Zippa_Geek> KDE jest jak Luna z Areo
<Zippa_Geek> Gnome 3.0 po 24 H użytku to ja ogłupiałem
<Zippa_Geek> Ja na gnome 2.0 na 11.04 używałem jako podstawę
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: zróbmy podobną akcje do "bynajmniej" i "przynajmniej"
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: dad, please.
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: tak.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: krzysiek ma racje.
<Zippa_Geek> Mój Tel mnie nie kocha co mam zrobić :-)
<Zippa_Geek> bo wybiera mi same suchary
<Dreadlish> Zippa_Geek: wyp**rdolić go w pizdzielec
<xaxes_> jakieś userbary do sygnatury "Nie stawiam spacji przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: gnome-shell świetnie działa jak masz sprzęt który pociągnie go płynnie
<kklimonda> bo trzeba z overlay korzystać często
<Zippa_Geek> Nie mam żadnego na zastępstwo , a Avilla nie ma wi-fi
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, nie o to mi chodzi
<xaxes_> *Avila
<Dreadlish> i avila sie pisze przez jedno l
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: to musisz być bardziej precyzyjny ;)
<Skrzyp> O zamknięcie lba zippie
<kklimonda> aaa, hmm
<Zippa_Geek> Skrzyp, Zaczynasz
<xaxes_> Zippa_Geek: wildfire S
<Zippa_Geek> Mam : GT540
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: jeszcze nie szaleje jak ostatnio
<Skrzyp> Lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć
<Dreadlish> panie boziu daj mi zdrówka bo mu szczele i pójdzie sie paść
<Zippa_Geek> Rom 2.1 official , Lancher7\
<Skrzyp> Jak się rozbryka to będzie wchodził na inne kanały
<Dreadlish> 2.3.3 lepszy
<Zippa_Geek> Nie 2.2.2 na mini z toothwiz jest ekstra
<Zippa_Geek> Bo mój tata ma taki
<Zippa_Geek> Kocham androida , ale przyszłym roku kupuję windows phone 7
<Zippa_Geek> Jak będzie tani w Mix Plusie
<Zippa_Geek> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-mobile-phone-concepts/ co znalazłem
<Zippa_Geek> Ale będzie to albo HTC , LG ,NOKIA
<xaxes_> lg ssie
<xaxes_> nokia ostatnio też
<Zippa_Geek> Nie ma do du*y baterie w swfcie , pęka obudowa
<vorbis^> nokia bedzie z windowsami mieć telefony
<Zippa_Geek> widzieliście link ja taki os wejdzie to kupuje z tyl os-em fon
<Zippa_Geek> Ja na nokii zawiodłem się na 5200 3 lata temu jako 1-szy fon
<Zippa_Geek> A samsunga niechcę mam 2 fanbojów w rodzinie
<Zippa_Geek> A iPhone ma mój kolega i na niego narzeka
<Dreadlish> 1.
<Dreadlish> do dupy to jest papier
<Zippa_Geek> Nie 3GS z IOS 5.0.2
<Skrzyp> Kurde
<Skrzyp> Niechgoktoś...
<Zippoblur_Popraw> I co ci się stało korona z głowy ci nie spadła
<Zippoblur> :-0
<Dreadlish> jemu trzeba zastosować terapie wstrząsową
<Dreadlish> dać mu nokie 3310 albo siemensa c35
<Zippoblur> Komu
<Dreadlish> temu debilowi co jest fanboyem androida i ma gt540 i sie tym chwali
<Zippoblur> Ty miałem przez 14 dni samsunga x640 jako zastęczy tel bo rozwaliłem wyświetlacz
 * Skrzyp by mu dał Motorolę DynaTAC
<Zippoblur> A miałem mieć monte
 * Dreadlish dałby mu jakiegoś starego alcatela
<Skrzyp> E
<Zippoblur> OMG
<Zippoblur> Ma sms-y\
<Skrzyp> Mówię, dynataka
<Zippoblur> ma sms-y
<Skrzyp> Albo tego, no, panasonica SX1, czy jakoś tak
<Skrzyp> Telefon na baterie AA .
<Zippoblur> No to chcę nokię 3110
<julek> pamietam
<julek> byly motorole na 4 AAA
<julek> na AA nie kojarze
<Zippoblur> Mój wujek ma Alcatela to może mi pożyczyć
<Zippoblur> :-)
<Zippoblur> Ale był by śmiech w szkole
<Zippoblur> I ma 1 grę
<julek> ech...
<ntat> przydałby się jakiś bot-korektor
<Zippoblur> Ja mam swój styl i to p**** co o mnie mówią
<Zippoblur> Np . Już Orange Antlanta to już jest coś innego
<julek> heh
<julek> zippa ma swoj styl;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, to ty?
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> Chwała Ci
<Zippa_Geek> hej
<Zippa_Geek> Ja chcę walnąć w kartony , a
<Skrzyp> No kurwa
<Zippa_Geek> Nie przeklinaj , bo
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, coś Ci nie wyszło
<Dreadlish> wyszło
<Dreadlish> tylko na chwiel
<Skrzyp> Trzeba było do zawiechy.
<Skrzyp> A nie się pimpolić
<Zippa_Geek> ah
<Zippa_Geek> Wiecie jak poderwać kolerzankę
<Dreadlish> pisać poprawnie po polsku
<Skrzyp> Szukać na freenode
<Skrzyp> Albo nie
<Zippa_Geek> Ale tak na poważnie żeby było umcia umcia
<Skrzyp> Głębiej
<Skrzyp> ...
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, red alert
<Zippa_Geek> zbliżenie komórki męskiej z żeńskiej
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: !!!
<Dreadlish> rusz się krzysiek, bo on nas tu rozwali
<Dreadlish> dziękować
<Dreadlish> btw. on ma stałe ip
<Skrzyp> Daj na hosta
<Skrzyp> Bo on ma stałe ip
<Skrzyp> Ale plus za szybką reakcje
<m477_> o
<m477_> ;o
<Dreadlish> :p
<m477_> [*]
<Skrzyp> .o.
<m477_> pieszmy sie kochac trolow tak szybko zostaja zbanowane
<Skrzyp> 'o'
<Wilku> dweller: wtf?
<czester> Siema!
<DaZ> sup
<Dreadlish> nuffin
<xaxes_> wtf?! nie mogę edytować sudoers
<xaxes_> ...z roota
<Dreadlish> visudo
<xaxes_> aaa, taka magia
<xaxes_> dzięki
<dweller> Wilku: "Kanał polskiej społeczności Arch Linux | UTF-8 | Portal: http://archlinux.pl/ | autorejoin == kickban | http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux | skyrim year!
<dweller> "
<dweller> zostałeś wytypowany do przetestowania skyrimowego meme
<dweller> i wyszło, że kwalifikujesz się do nagrody Kickban
<dweller> z datą dzisiejszą
<Wilku> Czuję się zaszczycony... -.-
<xaxes_> gdzie się zmienia domyślny sterownik w archu?
<xaxes_> bo mi się trochę rozłazi obraz :D
<[r4]> ktoś się orientuje, jak zmusić zegar w GKrellM do czytania godziny? espeak za cholerę nie chcę odczytać wyniku polecenia date
<psesq> quit
<DaZ> ty myslisz, ze to jakis windows, ze cos ci bedzie czytal? :c
<[r4]> takie polecenie mam teraz: bash -c "echo '$(date +%M) minutes' | espeak --stdout -s 120 | paplay --property=media.role=event"
<[r4]> a no pewno, ze będzie mi czytał, bo to nie Windows :D trafniejszy przykład byłby z MacOS :D
<DaZ> gdyz?
<[r4]> MacOS miał od dawien dawna taką funkcję
<DaZ> text to speech jest conajmniej od ikspeka
<DaZ> wczesniej pewnie tez byl [
<ntat> espeak obsługuje język polski?
<[r4]> dodam tylko, że to już trzecia iteracja tego polecenia, bo najprostsze espeak "$(date +%M)" nie działa poprawnie, podobnie jak to, które przytoczyłem powyżej
<[r4]> obsługuje, espeak -v pl
<[r4]> ale musiałbym odmienić liczebnik, a nie chce mi się :)
<ntat> o, działa:)
<DaZ> a to nie powinnno byc `date costam`? :f
<DaZ> chociaz ni, lamie chyba
<[r4]> pewnie mógłbym napisać jednolinijkowy skrypt, ale uparłem się, że zawrę to wszystko w jednym polu opcji programu
<DaZ> niemniej, u nas na windowsie nie ma takich problemow, zaznaczasz i ci czyta :f
<[r4]> haha -- to czyta godziny?
<[r4]> jest taka opcja?
<ntat> Z Windows pamiętam Syntalka:)
<[r4]> ntat: o, ten to dopiero staroć :D
<DaZ> pewnie gdzies jest, kiedys cos takiego uzywalem [;
<ntat> A w C64 był w Black Boxie wbudowany Syntezator polskiej mowy i dźwięku;)
<tajwanuser> jest tutaj ktos ogarniajacy jave? w niewielkim stopniu - ja wcale nie ogarniam
<xaxes_> tajwanuser: ja
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19-FXD1LR7c
<ntat> :D
<xaxes_> ogarniam ją ta tyle, że wiem, że ssie
<tajwanuser> xaxes_: mozna pw?
<tajwanuser> a
<tajwanuser> ok:P
<xaxes_> tyle mi wystarczy
<xaxes_> tajwanuser: ale mam jakiś kurs
<[r4]> a wracając do gkrellm, zastanawiam się dlaczego cholera nie chce rozwijać wyników poleceń, nawet mimo dodania bash -c
<DaZ> ja sobie skrakowalem minecrafta raz :f
<tajwanuser> xaxes_: pdf jakis?
<xaxes_> tajwanuser: wideło
<tajwanuser> nie na moje lacze takie rzeczy
<m477_> kto polewa dziś?
<Thorbiern> Cześć patałachy
<xaxes_> m477_: święty mikołaj
<Skrzyp> DaZ: Można, ale na serwerach nie-przerobionych mogłeś grać?
<Thorbiern> Co dostaliśćie od świętego krasnala?
<Thorbiern> Skrzyp w co grasz?
<Skrzyp> Wielki, czterokilowy worek słodyczy
<Skrzyp> W Majnkraffta
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: książki
<DaZ> Skrzyp: az tak sie nie zaglebialem
<Thorbiern> Skrzyp chodzi Ci to?
<Skrzyp> I PowerMaca G4
<xaxes_> php+jQuery tworzenie CMS'ów :D
<Skrzyp> Chodzi, robi dwa kroki i do chodzi
<Thorbiern> Ja dostałem ciepłe skarpety i malinowe kluski
<Thorbiern> Na 1gb ram i procku 2x 1.6 ghz atom pójdzie?
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> A grafika?
<Thorbiern> Zintegrowana bo to netbook
<Skrzyp> Jak słaba to trzeba użyć patcha Optifine
<Skrzyp> A, i koszt 44,90zł
<Skrzyp> No chyba, że...
<Thorbiern> A co to ma jakieś wymagania graficzne? Jak to są same pixele
<Skrzyp> `g MinecraftSP.jar
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: MinecraftSP.jar: <http://www.mediafire.com/?zn9oc9anwsi2gyg>
<Skrzyp> Tu masz wersję piracką - nie pograsz na serwerach oficjalnych, ale na single i pirackich tak
<Thorbiern> Ile klient miejsca zajmuje?
<Skrzyp> To ma wymagania duże
<Skrzyp> 500kb, pobiera ok. 8mb
<Skrzyp> Tam są tak naprawdę normalne obiekty sześcienne 3D
<Skrzyp> Tylko że po prostu tekstury są 16x16
<Thorbiern> Czyli ile klient waży?
<Skrzyp> A jak ci nie będzie chodziło, to trzeba będzie LWJGLa podmienić, a to ci zaraz powiem jak
<Thorbiern> 8mb?
<Skrzyp> Waży 500kb, a pobiera 8mb gry
<Thorbiern> Na telefonie jestem
<Skrzyp> Te 8mb się rozpakowywują w dźwięki, muzykę, teksturki itd.
<Thorbiern> I da się to wypróbować bez płacenia?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Ten link ci dałem
<Skrzyp> To jest wersja do grania na singleplayer lub pirackici serwerach
<DaZ> generalnie minecraft to kawalek solidnego softu, ktory ma wieksze wymagania niz crysis [;
<Thorbiern> To zaraz jak na kompa wejdę
<Skrzyp> Gra jest trudna. Radzę poczytać poradniki na http://pl.minecraftwiki.com i pooglądać polskiego YouTube'a
<Thorbiern> E to nie dla mnie mi w tibi nawet dźwięk nie chodził
<Skrzyp> DaZ: Serwery też niczego sobie żrą :)
<DaZ> gra jest prosta, polska wiki pewnie ssie dupe, a i tak jedyne co sie stamtad przydaje to schematy bramek :f
<Skrzyp> Bo to Java
<Skrzyp> Spróbujże, a nie
<DaZ> no i dopadl go dysonans
<m477_> elo rap
<Skrzyp> DaZ: ty też grasz?
<Dreadlish> heh.
<Skrzyp> A kupiłeś chociaż?
<DaZ> nie chce mi sie juz [;
 * Dreadlish by pograł
<Dreadlish> ale nie ma z kim
<Dreadlish> i nie ma gdzie
 * Skrzyp chyba nigdy nie skończy grać w MC, a gra już 1,5 rok
<Skrzyp> U ciebie
<Dreadlish> z kim niby
<Skrzyp> Z piotrkiem
<Skrzyp> Albo u mnie na a.chujwie.co.uk
<Dreadlish> który jest w godzinach 17-19
<Dreadlish> a mnie wtedy nie ma
<Skrzyp> A z psotnickiem i dwellerem?
<Dreadlish> tak btw. po co robiłeś pisga na ppa jak oni krzaczą?
<Skrzyp> Już nie sobie
<Skrzyp> Robię*
<ntat> espeak -v pl "Dzisiaj jest `/bin/date \"+%A, %d %B 20%y\"`"‘
<ntat> :]
<Skrzyp> To on gada po polsku?
<ntat> Sprawdź:)
<Skrzyp> Nie mam espeaka w telefonie :)
<ntat> espeak działa na Androidzie, jak masz androida:)
<Skrzyp> Mam s40v5
<Skrzyp> Zrób versiona :)
<raynavan> Witam - może tutaj mi ktoś pomoże. Mam problem z "pisaniem". Chodzi o to, że jeżeli piszę to system często nie reaguje na niektóre klawisze, przez co muszę co chwile poprawiać pisany tekst. Nie jest to wina sprzętu, lecz oprogramowania - sądzę tak, bo miałem taki problem jakiś czas temu - później byłem zmuszony zainstalować ubuntu ponownie - było dobrze przez jakieś 2tygodnie i od wczoraj znów ten sam proble
<ntat> a tu dla czasu
<ntat> espeak -v pl "Jest godzina `/bin/date \"+%H %M minut %S sekund\"`"
<ntat> :]
<Skrzyp> Jak te stare zegarki na rękę
<Skrzyp> Gry, kalkulator, radio i jeszcze mówiły
<Skrzyp> Miałem taki
<Skrzyp> Ale mi ukradli w piątej
<ntat> Nic się od tamtego czasu nie zmieniło w tej kwestii;)
<Skrzyp> `g MinecraftSP.jar
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: MinecraftSP.jar: <http://www.mediafire.com/?zn9oc9anwsi2gyg>
<Skrzyp> Ok, mniam
<ntat> Tzn. jest parę fajnych syntezatorów mowy ale można je policzyć na jednym palcu jednej ręki:P
<Skrzyp> Espeak jest dobry?
<Skrzyp> Sprzętowe są dobre, webczat taki ma
<ntat> Ivona jest dobrym syntezatorem, potem niestety przepaść
<Skrzyp> Ivona ssie
<Skrzyp> Agata jest dobra
<Skrzyp> To jest otwartoźródłowe SAPI do windy
<Mhrok> Skrzyp i ntat dostali ciemnoniebieskie nicki u mnie... na ciemnoszarym przezroczystym troche tle :D
<Skrzyp> Ale i tak najlepszy jest  polski syntezator z black box v8 na C64
<ntat> no ba!
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> Oglądałeś filmik? :)
 * Skrzyp ma takowe Commoodore 64 ok. 1m od siebie
<ntat> Ten, do którego umieściłem link?:)
<ntat> :D
<ntat> Ja kiedyś miałem
<ntat> I zamieniłem BlackBoxa v4 na v8 z syntezatorkiem:)
<ntat> jeszczy było coś takiego Final
<ntat> Przypominało BlackBoxa ale miało dwa przyciski i można było kopiować zabezpieczone gry:)
<Mhrok> raynavan: a coś ciekawego w logach? dmesg coś alarmuje?
 * Skrzyp ma 8 kaset
<Skrzyp> I kupuje sd2iec
<Skrzyp> I chyba będę wymieniał kernala na jiffydosa
<ntat> Kiedyś na kasetach było kilkanaście gier a potem weszły czasy - jedna gra na jednej kasecie;]
<Skrzyp> W ogóle trzeba asma/basica się pouczyć :)
<Skrzyp> Ja mam kasety turbo
<Skrzyp> Na jednej kasecie 20 gier skopiowanych po 3 razy na taśmie, dla kontroli
<Skrzyp> I w tym mój ulubiony After Burner
<Skrzyp> Fajne jest to najlepsze demo C64 na Pouet.net, co trwa 10 minut
<Skrzyp> ntat, cho na #C&A
<Blondyn> yo
<Blondyn> uzależnilem sie od was :D
<Skrzyp> Nikt Cię tu nie lubi, idź sobie :d
<xaxes_> Skrzyp: mnie nikt nie lubi na #archlinux-pl
<xaxes_> ale i tak tam siedzę :P
<Blondyn> właśnie to ja tez bede ..a co ...
<Blondyn> :D
<xaxes_> Blondyn: tylko ze mną jest tak, że jeszcze chwila i dostanę bana :P
<Blondyn> xaxes_: a co ich wnerwia ?
<xaxes_> moje pytania
<xaxes_> które są baardzo newbie
<xaxes_> i w sumie nic nie wnoszę do kanału tylko pytam ;D
<Blondyn> hehe no tak Arch się ceeeni :D
<Skrzyp> "ILE MA PAN ŚREDNIO DZIENNIE OTWARTYCH TERMINALI?!"
<xaxes_> Skrzyp: 3
<Blondyn> hehehhe
<Blondyn> właśnie ile można okienek otworzyć w gnome ? :D
<xaxes_> mint jest nadal na ubuntu, nie?
<Skrzyp> Suchar na dziś
<xaxes_> Blondyn: nie stawiamy odstępu przed znakami interpunktycjnymi
<Skrzyp> Co jest na forum Kościoła?
<Skrzyp> Wielki Post.
<xaxes_> *interpunkcyjnymi
<Blondyn> xaxes_: ak chyba tak sa dwie wersje debianowa i ubuntowa
<xaxes_> Blondyn: ale główna
<Blondyn> xaxes_: to nie wiem jakoś dawno nie zciągałem
<Skrzyp> Mint od 13 ma być sam sobą z wlasnym repo
<xaxes_> *ściągałem
<Skrzyp> Czyli czymś co ubuntu jest od 7.10
<Blondyn> ciekawe czy zmienią nazwy paczek
<Blondyn> a to by było fair
<gddv> Witam. Problem polega na tym ze po ubdate ubuntu 11.04 na 11.10 pojawia sie fioletowy ekran po czym znika i zostaje tylko czarbe tło\
<gddv> Raz system wstal normalnie sie zalogowalem ale po restarcie znowu nic
<Blondyn> alesz to ubuntu teraz słabe robią
<Blondyn> :D
<Skrzyp> Nomuwa ziom
<gddv> mowisz blacktracka instalac
<xaxes_> gddv: minta
<Skrzyp> Ale ci z omgubuntu ładnie unity przerobil ostatnio
<xaxes_> back|track jest dla haxxorów
<xaxes_> chociaż jest to zwykłę ubuntu
<Blondyn> z ubuntowych to podoba mi się crunchbang ^^
<xaxes_> elementary OS
<gddv> a co dla sredniaka polecacie
<gddv> ??
<xaxes_> to muszę zobaczyć, nawet ładne
<xaxes_> gddv: mint
<gddv> powiedz dobrze kmini na laptopie
<gddv> bo na ubuntu caly czas sie sypie nvidia
<xaxes_> nie wiem, zobacz
<xaxes_> każdy sprzęt jest inny
<Blondyn> miałem go 5 miesięcy i było całkiem fajnie ...podtem zrobiłem update i posypał mi się cups i już nie naprawiałem bo to był jakiś bug z wine nie drukował no i instalnołem jakiegoś minta i do tej pory działa :D
<Blondyn> upgrade*
 * Skrzyp chce ubu z czasów 7.10-10.04
<Skrzyp> To były złote lata
<xaxes_> Skrzyp: 11.04 nie było złe
<Blondyn> :D tak wszystko co dobre szybko się kończy
<Skrzyp> A NIE KURWA KOMERCJA, SYF, PPA I UNITY
<Skrzyp> (piip!)
 * xaxes_ ma gnome3 :3
<qermit> o/
 * qermit ma wkońcu 4GB ram
<kklimonda> ja muszę dokupić 8GB
 * Skrzyp chce gnome2/mate
<kklimonda> bo 4 to za mało ;)
<gddv> xaxes : lepiej 64 bit czy 32 na laptopa
<gddv> ??
<xaxes_> ile ram?
<gddv> 2gb
<xaxes_> 32
<kklimonda> gddv: 32bit łatwiej, a przy 2GB nie ma sensu 64 i tak
<qermit> kklimonda: no 16 GB to już zaczyna być ok na serwer
<kklimonda> qermit: 12, na desktopa ;)
<kklimonda> i do tego jakieś ssd by się przydało, i 3ci dysk.. brrr...
<kklimonda> szkoda, że kasy jak zwykle za mało na to wszystko ;)
<Blondyn> kryzys co poradzisz ;)
<xaxes_> błędy graficzne są normalne?
<gddv> na czysto tego minta czy obok ubuntu ??
<kklimonda> xaxes_: nie
<kklimonda> xaxes_: zresztą zależy jakie błędy i jaki sprzęt, może problem jest znany
<xaxes_> kklimonda: okazało się, że nie mam sterownika jeszcze
<xaxes_> więc zobaczę za chwilę
<Blondyn> gddv: na czysto to "identyczne" systemy różniące się szczegółami
<gddv> jeszcze jakis link jak poprawnie zrobic prtycje bo cos srednio u mnie z tym \
<xaxes_> gddv: a czego nie wiesz?
<gddv> juz znalazlem
<Blondyn> hmm no daj coś na swapa daj coś na główny i daj najwiecej na home
<Blondyn> no i wybór systemu plików ... każdy ma wady i zalety ... choć "najpewniejszym" jest ext4
<Blondyn> nie wszystkie też można instalować bo nie zawsze generik ma dodaną obsługę
<Blondyn> znaczy się kernel*
<gddv> jakos ogarne
<Dreadlish> jednak im starsze kde tym brzydsze, im nowsze tym głupsze
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: :(
<Dreadlish> normalnie jak z kobietami
<Dreadlish> brzydkie - mądre, ładne - głupie (z zwyczaju)
<raynavan> http://wklej.org/id/642635/
<raynavan> Mhrok: u góry to co dmesg pokazał - ja się niestety nie znam więc sam nic nie wywnioskuję z tego
<Mhrok> raynavan: nic ciekawego nie widzę
<Mhrok> to jeszcze pytanie, czy jak jesteś w konsoli (nie terminalu, tylko konsoli) to też jest ten problem?
<Blondyn> xaxes_: o przypomniało mi sie że istnieje archbang :D
<raynavan> Tak. Z tego co pamiętam to nawet jak używałem innej dystrybucji z live usb to problem również występował
<Mhrok> raynavan: laptop?
<raynavan> Mhrok: tak
<Mhrok> jeżeli to jest też w konsoli to znaczy, że problem jest albo sprzetowy, albo jakiś problem z driverem kernela
<Dreadlish> a jeee
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: czas na gnome3 ;)
<Mhrok> gnome3 sux
<Mhrok> z tego wszystkiego przeniosłem się na xfce :D
<Blondyn>  nareszcie ludzie przekonają się do xfce :)
<raynavan> Mhrok: problemu sprzętowego nie można wykluczyć skoro wszystko działało po instalacji ubuntu? Tym razem i poprzednim było tak samo - był okres w którym wszysto działało, a potem zaczęło się tak dziać
<Blondyn> najlepsze zwyczajne środowisko które po prostu działa ^^
<Mhrok> raynavan: nie wiem, może jakiś program się aktualizował kiedy przestało dobrze działać?
<kklimonda> większość ludzi za mało czasu daje nowym koncepcjom
<Blondyn> nim w kde pojawi mi się desktop to w xfce załadowane mam zapamiętane okienka :D w tym samym czasie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: kde w wersji aktualnego mojego kernela w archu
<raynavan> Mhrok: jedynie co robiłem to instalowałem Firefox'a i links'a na koncie gościa
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: tylko po co ;)
<Dreadlish> nie wiem - nudziło mi się to se na virtualboxie fc1 zainstalowałem
<Dreadlish>  ctcp drdlsh version
<Mhrok> kklimonda: gnome3 się jak narazie gryzie ze sterownikami ATI, więc nawet jakbym chciał to za dużo nie popatrzę sobie :/
 * Dreadlish ma intela, to może ruszy ;d
<raynavan> Mhrok: wtedy też pierwszy raz korzystałem po instalacji z konta gościa
<kklimonda> Mhrok: otwarte czy zamknięte?
<Mhrok> kklimonda: zamknięte
<kklimonda> raynavan: a na koncie gościa też problem występuje?
<kklimonda> Mhrok: no to w sumie niedziwne, fglrx zawsze był dziwny ;)
<Dreadlish> amd co do driverów pod otwarte jest be
<Dreadlish> bo ich nie potrafi robić
<raynavan> kklimonda: zaczekaj, sprawdzę ;)
<Dreadlish> nvidia... swoje gówno dowaliła i nic więcej
<Dreadlish> intel... tu już sprawa wygląda inaczej - ale to i tak kijowy sprzęt
<kklimonda> intel traktuje linuksa jako poletko doświadczalne dla meego
<Dreadlish> któro z deczka podupada
<kklimonda> jak zaczęli grzebać w sterownikach Xów to do dzisiaj nie wyprostowali chyba tego do końca ;)
<kklimonda> nawet nie z deczka ;)
<raynavan> kklimonda: też
<Dreadlish> ja nie narzekam
<Dreadlish> dopóki aiglx chodzi "jakotako"
<kklimonda> raynavan: odpal program xev
<kklimonda> i zobacz czy generuje zdarzenia jak piszesz, czy w ogóle nic się nie pojawia wtedy
<Blondyn> ok idę spać dawno mi sie nei chciało spać tak jak teraz lol
<Blondyn> debranoc
<raynavan> kklimonda: generuje
<kklimonda> raynavan: ale masz takie momenty, że wciskasz klawisze i się nic nie pojawia nowego?
<raynavan> Tak pisze, jak nie poprawiam: Litw ojczyzo moja ty jetes jak zdrowie ile CIętrzeb acenić
<xaxes_> ten tylko się dowie
<xaxes_> kto scię utracił
<raynavan> ... ; )
<Mhrok> stracił
<Mhrok> ?
<raynavan> kklimonda: tak się dzieje - klikam w coś i zero reakcji
<xaxes_> mam się tego nauczyć na pamięć :/
<raynavan>  
<m477_> pijemy
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-07
<m477_> ale mi syry jebią
<DaZ> tmi.
<m477_> ;o
<zima> czołem sojopaci o/
<zima> socjopaci*
<matti__> m477_: polewaj
<matti__> zima: adekwatny nick do obecnej sytuacji :P
<matti__> musiałeś przyjść?
<zima> a wpadłem zobaczyć co słychać
<zima> :>
<zima> kurwa całe osiedle było bez prądu przez półtorej godziny
<zima> aha, tu się nie knie
<zima> sryyy
<zima> anyways, za każdym razem kiedy wrtacało zasilanie włączał się alarm w pobliskim sklepie
<zima> i ktoś wezwał policję
<zima> mało co a bym zawał dostał jak byłem na spacerze i jechali za mną 3km/h
<matti__> policja?
<zima> tak
<matti__> jakbyś krzyczał jakieś niepodległościowe hasła to mieliby powód wówczas by Cię pobili i mandat byś dostał :)
<matti__> a tak byłeś bezpieczny
<zima> a w ogóle co to za pomysł aby system alarmowy wył za każdym razem kiedy przechodzi w stan gotowości
<matti__> poroniony'
<zima> nie mogli zamontować tam jakiegoś bardziej dyskretnego spikerka co by robił tylko beep beep
<zima> matti__: jak bym robił tak sam o 5 rano w moim mieście to pierwsze co by zrobili to wzieli by mnie na alkomat
<zima> potem pewnie jakieś testy na narkotyki
<zima> o ile prawo na to pozwala
<zima> a tak w ogóle
<zima> just 5 się rozpadło T_T
<matti__> teraz czy już dawno?
<zima> jakoś w latach 90tych.
<matti__> no to co mnie straszysz
<matti__> co tam jeszcze?
<zima> http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009779,title,Masz-komputer-Zaplacisz-podatek,wid,14055116,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1d837
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d22jstj> (at tech.wp.pl)
<zima> dziady jedne
<zima> "Szefowie TVP. Wprowadźcie dekodery na kartę jak to robią inne cyfry i gitara. Kto płaci ma sygnał. PS. Hmmm. Tylko kto by chciał oglądać ten szajs."
<matti__> no ja bym jakoś czasowo przez sms-a przynajmniej na sobotę koło 22 tak do 3-4
<matti__> wtedy jakieś normalne filmy lecą
<matti__> albo ciekawsza muzyka
<Blondyn> witam
<inzaghi89> mógłby ktoś z regexem pomóc? chodzi o dodanie filtra do fail2ban dla wpisów typu: 184.107.246.234 - - [07/Dec/2011:07:14:01 +0100] "GET /wp-content/plugins/wp-pagenavi/temp/7f49add18af14a6db98551a3bdcafc41.php HTTP/1.1" 404 23639
<inzaghi89> ^<HOST> -.*GET.*\.php.*HTTP\/1.[0-9]" 404* zadziała? oO
<Thorbiern> Skrzyp jesteś?
<czester> Skrzypy i widlaki.
<Thorbjorn> Panowie jaki jest dobry linuksowy odpowiednik winrara
<inzaghi89> 7zip
<inzaghi89> tylko on linuksowy nie jest ;] a jest multiplatform
<zima> czester: o/
<zima> czester: jaki iprodukt ostatnio kupiłeś?
<Thorbjorn> inzaghi89: ale ma gui tak?
<inzaghi89> dunno, sprawdź
<inzaghi89> nigdy nie korzystałem z gui tego
<Thorbjorn> ark jest jeszcze
<zima> Thorbjorn: jak masz 7zip to fileroller czy xarchiver obsużą te pliki
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> ok
<Thorbjorn> Q7Z - Q7Z is a P7Zip GUI for Linux
<zima> jak lubisz qt
<Thorbjorn> mam kde
<zima> motyla noga, znowu tyję
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> zima: przychodź już
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: Hail
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<qermit> Skrzyp: zeby mi to bylo ostatni raz
<Thorbjorn> jak wyedytować plik .jar? Muszę w sumię usunąć jeden folder i dodać kilka innych plików
<zima> wyedytować .jar? hexedit!
<Thorbjorn> zima: toż mi to ark otwiera
<zima> może miałeś 7zip w systemie domyślnie
<zima> nie wiem jak z tym jest w ubuntu
<Thorbjorn> mam juz
<Thorbjorn> ktoś w minecrafta gra?
<m477_> Thorbjorn: jodly sadisz?
<Skrzyp> Ziaf
<Skrzyp> Kto coś chciał?
<Skrzyp> zima: nie bądź debilem i nie podpowiadaj zle Throbjornowi - jarki się otwiera jak zwykle archiwa
<Skrzyp> A nie kurde hexeditem ;/
<Psotnick> Skrzyp:
<Psotnick> ~do szkoły!
<Skrzyp> Nie!
<Psotnick> nieuku!
<Psotnick> już!
<Skrzyp> Próbne są!
<Psotnick> dzisiaj? o.O
<Skrzyp> O 13tej :)
<Psotnick> dla 3 klas?
<Psotnick> fuuuuuuuu
<Skrzyp> No
<Psotnick> czemu ja nie jestem w gimnazjum ;(
<Psotnick> a mogłęm nie zdać
<Psotnick> żeby Ci jak najgorzej poszło :D
<Psotnick> a Dreadowi jeszcze gorzej
<Psotnick> chociaż czekaj
<Psotnick> cała Polska to pisze?
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> On na 9 poszedł
<Psotnick> taaa....
<Psotnick> to czemu ja nic nie wiem?
<Psotnick> moja siostra to pisze i ja nie wiem nawet ;D
<Skrzyp> Boś niedoinformowany
<Psotnick> :(
<Psotnick> umrzyj!
<Skrzyp> Idź spać! :)
<Psotnick> na TI?
<Psotnick> nudno jest, ale nie aż tak :D
<Psotnick> IRCa mam ;D
<Skrzyp> Psotnick, /j #mkm
<Skrzyp> Cała ekipa tam siedzi :)
<Psotnick> taaa, jasne
<Psotnick> cała ekipa :D
<Psotnick> dwie osoby znam ;P
<Skrzyp> Ale jest fajnie
<qermit> Psotnick: ping
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Psotnick> qermit: ?
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> tabfail
<m477_> ale brechta
<Dreadlish> nie
<m477_> tak
<m477_> zapowiada sie dobry dzien
<m477_> zara ide spac :)
<m477_> za bardzo sie juz dzis napracowalem ;o
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> tasz to rano jest
<Thorbiern> Cześć
<Skrzyp> Klej
<Thorbiern> O skrzyp!
<Skrzyp> Aż go urwao
<lukaszg> hi! ktoś wie jak podgladnąć klusz web do sieci wifi do ktorej aktualnie nie mogę sie podłaczyć?
<Filar> lukaszg, zadzwonić do administratora
<Filar> ew. przejść się pieszo
<lukaszg> Filar, juz nie aktualne
<Wilczek> Coś dawno nowego Fxa nie wydali...
<m477_> jesu jak rano jest
<matti__> m477_: ty śpisz?
<^mhr> cześć ludzie!
<^mhr> uśmiechnijcie się, jutro idziemy do pracy !
<jarek_ubuntu> witam mam problem nvidia-setting sam  zamienia mi xorga   i  ciągle przy starcie mam 800x600 , mimo jakichkolwiek wprowadzonych zmian , zostają zmasowane przez ustawienia nvidia-setting i nie ma po nich  śladu
<jarek_ubuntu> ktoś może wie jaka jest przyczyna
<jarek_ubuntu> próbowałem ręcznie pisac x.org
<jarek_ubuntu> mimo to  i tak  nvidiaa-setting  zmieniał  to na swój  x.org przy starcie systemu
<buharin> zna sie ktos na javie?
<buharin> m477_, jestes?:P
<jarek_ubuntu> dziękuję  , na was zawszę można liczyć
<buharin> jarek_ubuntu, yy?
<lim0np> jakie sa liby do ocrowego czytania captchy?
<lim0np> c/java/php
<lim0np> może też do pythona
<lim0np> nieakutalnie
<Skrzyp> Kto coś chciał?!
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Zbieram na serwer, dasz 2 stówy?
<lisu> Wilczek: zbieram na piwo, dasz 2 zł?
<Skrzyp> Serwer... Po co?
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Po wszystko... Shell, Lampa, Counter-Strike, Minecraft...
<xaxes_> Wilczek: dwie stówy na to?
<xaxes_> kimsyfi ci nie starczy?
<Skrzyp> Jak na CSa, to nie dam :)
<Wilczek> xaxes_: kimsyfi?
<xaxes_> ten 16GB
<Wilczek> Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Wilczek> Żeby co miecha płacić?
<xaxes_> aa, ty chcesz na własność
<Wilczek> :P
<xaxes_> powie mi ktoś po co mi karta sieciowa gigabitowa w kompie?
<Wilczek> Do (W)LANa?
<xaxes_> ?
<Skrzyp> Jakbyś miał taki szybki internet jak ja :)
<xaxes_> co ma jedno do drugiego?
<Skrzyp> Tobyś wiedział
<Wilczek> xaxes_: Do przesyłania plików w sieci lokalnej
<xaxes_> a to mi coś da jeśli inne kompy nie mają gigabitowej?
<Wilczek> Wtedy to nie
<Skrzyp> Serwery ją mają
<Skrzyp> I to nie jedną
<lim0np> czy ktoś z was używa opery?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Pół Polski
<lim0np> jak wyłączyć podpowiedzi po wpisaniu g hasło
<lim0np> jeśli wpisuję np. g h
<lim0np> to wyświetlają się pod tym podpowiedzi
<lim0np> wku$wia mnie to jak cho$era
<lim0np> i nie mogę tego wyłączyć
<Dreadlish> lim0np: pogrzebać w opcjach
<lim0np> nie ma tego w opcjach
<lim0np> nawet w opera:config
<m477_> łikend \o/
<Skrzyp> Co?
<Skrzyp> Środa jest
<m477_> no wlasnie
<lom> Dobra panowie jest sprawa
<lom> szukam linuxa do robienia muzyki
<lom> maxymalnie okrojony
<lom> tylko wine i FL studio
<m477_> bylo kiedys pod to specialne distro
<lom> polecacie cos ??
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: invite
<lom> m477: mozesz podac jakies szczegoły ??
<m477_> nie pamietam
<m477_> ale to bylo suse przerobione
<Wilczek> morsik: ping
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: ping
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: watde
<lom> a jak z kartami muzycznymi pod USB np.emu 0202
<morsik> Wilczek: pong
<lom> da sie to jakos zainstalowac
<lom> ??
<Wilczek> Dreadlish lub morsik: Dajcie invite na #trolldefenders
<Dreadlish> niby działa
<Dreadlish> komu
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Mi
<Dreadlish> jurenoczaneloperejtor
<morsik> Wilczek: łap
<Dreadlish> durnowaty inspircd
<Wilczek> morsik: Dzięki :)
<morsik> np
<lom> mozna podawac linki ??
<Dreadlish> a czemu nie?
<lom> nie czytalem regulaminu wiec pytam
<lom> :D
<lom> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf6B7oSUps8&feature=related
<Dreadlish> nigdzie nie jest zabronione wklejanie linków...
<lom> nie slucham takiej muzyki ale program na linuxa daje rade
<lom> ktos uzywal LMMS`a ??
<lom> moze powiedzec czy dostepne jest podlaczanie zewnetrznych wtyczek ??
<lom> jak zrobie jakas muze na linuxie to bedze ogar na maxa :)
<lom> ten caly armin brzmi linuxowo :P
<lom> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uduw0LpOQX8&feature=related
<lom> lol co typ musial miec w glowie zeby takie cos zrobic :P
<r_a_f> smplayer / vlc / mpd
<r_a_f> to jest to
<ntat> jacekowski, jesteś?
<buharin> zna sie ktos na javie?
<TheNumb> Cisza :D
<buharin> xd
<m477_> ;]
<buharin> m477_, o jestes wez powiedz mi taka rzecz
<buharin> m477_, mam tablice Stringow w ktorej mam zapisane tez spacje i chce je usunac
<buharin> m477_, mam ja przepisac bez tych elementow?
<m477_> gdzie spacje
<m477_> w stringu?
<buharin> chodz na priv
<m477_> pijemy
<xaxes_> za co?
 * Skrzyp polewa
<Skrzyp> Za Mikołaja
<m477_> ide zara spac chyba z 2 h dzis spalem
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ty to masz fajnie
<m477_> czemu
<Skrzyp> Masz wyjebane na zegar
<Skrzyp> Śpisz jak chcesz
<m477_> no troche
<m477_> ktos musi
<Skrzyp> Też tak chcę
<Skrzyp> A gdzie ty pracujesz?
<Skrzyp> (i czy w ogóle :)
<m477_> hehe
<m477_> to jest wyzszy poziom obycia z zyciem
<^mhr> wiem że to nie w temacie ale kupiłem sobie mikserek audio :3
<Dreadlish> jaki
<Dreadlish> (dopuszczalny format %manufacturer% %model%)
<m477_> zastanwiam sie czy isc spac czy kupic browary ;f
<Dreadlish> idź śpiąco po browary
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to sie powieś
<m477_> :D
<m477_> ok
<m477_> <3
<Skrzyp> `g optifine site:minecraftforums.net
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: No matches found.
<Skrzyp> Kuffa
<Skrzyp> `g optifine minecraft
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: [1.0.0] OptiFine HD_B2 (FPS Boost, HD Textures) - Minecraft Forum: <http://tinyurl.com/d3bc7ke>
<^mhr> Dreadlish:  SOUNDCRAFT SPIRIT F1
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> dopsz
<firemark> minecraft ;D
<Dreadlish> yts majnkraft majnkraft
<DaZ> majnkraft srajnkraft
<Dreadlish> hmm
<^mhr> będę budował dźwięki ;3
<Dreadlish> każdy potrzebuje srać
<Dreadlish> ^mhr: nie podniecaj się zbytnio :D
<^mhr> pfpf
<^mhr> to mój pierwszy mikserek
<^mhr> co
<Skrzyp> Ja umiem to samo bez synthów
<Skrzyp> I nikserów
<Dreadlish> na szajskim hdaudio
<Dreadlish> a robić muzykę na samym mikserze to jak pisać wypisanym długopisem
<^mhr> nie no ;d
<Dreadlish> niby jest sprzęt, ale nie ma treści ;D
<^mhr> to będzie do czegoś innego
<^mhr> :>
<^mhr> audycje i podcasty
<Dreadlish> tylko prosze cie - nie rób żadnego techno/srapstepu ani niczego w tym stylu ok?
<^mhr> i nagrywanie kejbordów :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: mam c4d biatch!
<^mhr> nie umiem tworzyć muzyki :3
<Szatan> Dreadlish: Your mom makes dubstep!
<Skrzyp> To po co ci to?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: torrentow... dzwonie po mamę!
<^mhr> Skrzyp: mikrofony na xlr?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: napisał już....
<Dreadlish> mikrofony na xlr robisz tak
<Dreadlish> 1 do sygnału
<Dreadlish> 2 do masy
<Dreadlish> 3 do masy
<Dreadlish> koniec bajki
<^mhr> + połączenie paru komputerów? :p
<Szatan> Dreadlish: przykro mi umarła 2 lata temu
<Dreadlish> kądolęcje
<Dreadlish> to po tate
<Szatan> Dreadlish: zachowujesz się jak dziecko bez mózgu
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> musze troche poneosiować
<Skrzyp> Też dwa lata temu?
<Dreadlish> to dzwonić po tate? :D
<Szatan> Dreadlish: NIE! dzwoń po ORMO!
<Skrzyp> ZOMO!
<Skrzyp> :)
<BlessJah> Szatan: zachowujesz się jak dziecko bez mózgu
<Skrzyp> :)
<Szatan> BlessJah: eh, nie powtarzaj tekstów
<Szatan> eh, urlop od wszystkiego się by mi przydał
<Szatan> za dużo nieodgadnionych moich myśli i przemyśleń
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<sysek> stabilne jest to 11.10 ?
<Wilczek> sysek: Jak na Ubuntu x3
<sysek> iks de de
<sysek> co to, gimnazjum>
<matti__> jak tam
<zima> o/
<sysek> nie ogarniam, co takiego fapujacego jest w mincie
<sysek> mati75:
<xaxes_> sysek: on działa!
<xaxes_> i do tego jest dość dobrze skonfigurowany na start
<sysek> i to wszystko?
<sysek> wybacz, ale ubuntu tez dziala
<xaxes_> w sumie to tak
<xaxes_> ale ubuntu jest majnstrimowy
<xaxes_> no i ma unity! które nikomu się nie podoba (ja oczywiście jestem jakiś inny)
<sysek> eee
<sysek> mi sie podoba unity
<mati75> sysek: co jest?
<sysek> nic. chcialem Cie spytac co takiego fapujacego jest w mincie
<mati75> nic nie ma
<mati75> ubuntu przeżyło mój chrzest bojowy, mint nie
<xaxes_> sysek: też lubię unity
<sysek> nie wiem czy wgrac 10.04 i czekac na LTS czy bawic sie w 11.10 a pozniej upgrade
<xaxes_> 11.10 imho nie jest zbyt dobre
<xaxes_> już lepsze 11.04
<mati75> sysek: use debian
<xaxes_> jakby stabilniejsze
<sysek> mati75: nie tam. tam nie ma unity a kde i gnome mnie irtyuje
<mati75> jak tam chcesz
<mati75> tty rulez
<sysek> canonical powinno zrobic wlasny file manager
<sysek> a nie uzywac nautylisua
<qermit> gratulacje, zostałaś tapmadl
<sysek> shit niga
<qermit> dziemkujemy i do zobaczenja, łooooo
<sysek> qermit: nie wygrala Ania
<sysek> :((
<qermit> kto?
<Skrzyp> 1st
<termi> 2nd
<xaxes_> 3rd
<minimal2> ROz7XM
<Skrzyp> Mamy Twoje hasło do roota, yay!
<minimal2> Skrzyp, roota to dupa123
<matti__> m477_: żyjesz?
<Skrzyp> Wypił
<Skrzyp> Śpi
<matti__> m477_:  wstawaj
<matti__> m477_: wódka przyszła ;)
<Skrzyp> :D
<matti__> co tam poza tym
<Wilku> Wódkę dają!
<matti__> nie dają przyszła
<matti__> ale zapłacić i tak trzeba :P
<Skrzyp> Daj to na basha :)
<matti__> o dawno byłem
<matti__> ciekawe co nowego mają
<matti__> no wszyscy śpią
<matti__> jak już nawet m477_ śpi to wszyscy
<matti__> może jest ktoś z gimnazjum to go obudzę by kanał teraz pospamował
<Skrzyp> Ja, ale ja jestem jeszcze tylko 6 miesięcy, na szczęście
<Skrzyp> I nie utożsamiam się z tą grupą społeczną
<matti__> nie spamujesz więc się nie liczysz
<matti__> gdzie ten od elektrycznych kredek
<Skrzyp> Który?
<Wilku> matti__: Ja z gimnazjum, ale staram się z gatunkiem homo erectus gimbasus nonsapiens nie mieć nic wspólnego
<Skrzyp> Wilku+-
<matti__> Zippo bodajże
<Skrzyp> Plus za chęci, minus za wykonanie
<Skrzyp> Co zippa, gdzie zippa?!
<Wilku> :D
<Skrzyp> Już raz mu urwłem
<matti__> już się gubię pora spać chyba
<Wilku> Breaking news from Freenode: Zippa shackował 127.0.0.1
<Wilku> I przebił tym samym osiągnięcia swojego kolegi
<Wilku> Skrzyp: Zaprośmy go na Archa, będzie jazda :D
<matti__> na bashu był koleś co Xorga sobie killował :)
<zima> >>> Emerging (9 of 125) dev-libs/qjson-0.7.1-r1
<Skrzyp> Emacsem przez sendmail
<Skrzyp> Zima: no to cała zima z głowy
<matti__> zima
<matti__> a ty spałeś coś dziś
<matti__> czy też tak od rana siedzisz?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-08
<zima> wstałem o 22
<zima> toi nie zasnę tak szybko
<matti__> a
<matti__> a jakaś darmowa bramka play ktoś używa
<matti__> przez wuja G już szukam
<matti__> http://sms.priv.pl/?
<soee> eee jak moge sformatowac pendrive ?\
<Skrzyp> Magnesem
<krzysiek> witam
<krzysiek> Z pewnoscia to nie odpowiedni kanal ale potzrbeuje pomocy.
<krzysiek> http://pastebin.com/TAAZTczV
<krzysiek> Mam taki kod, valgrind sypie bledami
<krzysiek> Twierdzi ze nie zwalniam pamieci w alokacja i konstruktorze
<krzysiek> moglbys kos spojrzec co jest nie tak?
<m477_> matti__: polewaj
<m477_> pilem w plenerze
<matti__> ech wódzia grzeje od środka ;)
<matti__> mówisz pelner :)
<m477_> ano
<matti__> nie za zimno?
<m477_> jakie zimno
<matti__> jutro będziesz zdychał na gardło
<m477_> lol
<matti__> szczególnie jeśli dorzuciłeś faje
<m477_> nie ucz ojca...
<matti__> właśnie synu
<m477_> no:)
<matti__> wuda spiryt wino piwo
<matti__> no wóda oczywiście
<matti__> trochę późno i sam nie widzę co pisze
<m477_> zastanawiam sie czy sie nie przebujac jeszcze po piwka
<matti__> musisz mieć masę albo dużo jjesz że tak możesz pić
<m477_> 75kg?
<matti__> to dużo i dobrze się odżywiasz
<matti__> bo inaczej wątroba już by siadała
<m477_> no wódą :)O
<m477_> e tam
<matti__> ja pierdziu żal mi Ciebie jak wytrzeźwiejesz
<m477_> ? ;o
<matti__> kiedyś musi to nastąpić :)
<m477_> ;o
<matti__> ja się łapię na tym że piwo szybciej teraz piję niż półlitra wody czy napoju
<m477_> mi tak kumpel mowi o setce wodki
<m477_> jak widzi jak z wodą sie mecze
<matti__> jakoś dawno już piwa nie sączyłem
<m477_> ano
<matti__> chyba że oszczędzam na dłużej
<m477_> ostatnie
<matti__> ano
<m477_> ;]
<matti__> jak z tym walczyć albo cofnąć to
<m477_> ?
<matti__> chce pić piwo pół godziny
<m477_> tym szybicej wypijesz tym szybciej kopnie
<m477_> same plusy
<matti__> no nie wiem
<m477_> ja wiem ;)
<matti__> ale to zależy
<matti__> jak chcesz się zeszmacić to jasne
<m477_> nie
<m477_> ano
<matti__> ale jak bawić to znaleźć optymalny stna zabawowy i go utrzymać
<m477_> heh
<m477_> wyroslem z imprez :)
<matti__> a ja dorosłem
<m477_> heheh
<matti__> chociaż picie w męskim gronie jest fajne
<matti__> nie trzeba za bardzo się niczym przejmować
<m477_> potem na nastepny dzien nie wiesz co sie stalo
<matti__> a łeb nakurwia
<matti__> ups
<matti__> czasem jakiś pawik się zdarzy
<matti__> i się ustala wspólną wersję
<m477_> pf
<matti__> raz tak się obudziłem cichociemny u siebie po piciu spirytu z tigerem
<matti__> nic mi tak nie wyzerowało pamięci
<matti__> tylko jakieś przebłyski były
<matti__> m477_: co za "pf"
<m477_> jakies takie zabawy dziwne
<m477_> a ty czemu nie w lozku
<matti__> w łóżku
<matti__> z klawą
<matti__>  :P
<m477_> pf
<matti__> wypowiadaj się pełniejszymi zdaniami
<m477_> odnosnie
<matti__> odnośnie kolejnego pf:)
<m477_> ;p
<matti__> Ozil: wstawaj
<m477_> kurde tak sie zastanawiam
<matti__> nie ma nad czym
<m477_> ;o
<matti__> mieszkasz tu pijesz :)
<m477_> no tylko nie ma co
<matti__> też nie mam piwka
<matti__> więc nad czym dumasz?
<m477_> (
<m477_> czy nie isc do sklepu ;o
<matti__> mam 10 minut w jedną stronę
<m477_> no ja podobnie
<matti__> nie chce mi się wstawć ubierać i pić
<matti__> zwłaszcza że głodny jestem
<m477_>  piwami sie najesz
<matti__> a później zechcę coś pewnie oszamać
<matti__> piwami zgłodnieje jeszcze bardziej
<m477_> ja musze za 4 h no 5 wstac wiec nie ma juz sensu chyba ;x
<matti__> a co tak rano?
<matti__> zajemcia?
<m477_> ja sie potrafie najesc browarem
<m477_> ale nie zawsze
<matti__> ja nie potrafię
<m477_> no
<matti__> alkohol potęguje głód
<m477_> zalezy
<matti__> szczególnie piwko
<matti__> a ty jakie masz techniki
<m477_> na co
<matti__> na najedzenie się alkoholem
<m477_> nie mam
<m477_> ale tak czasem sie dzieje
<matti__> a co myślisz o piwie bezalkoholowym
<m477_> ze jestem glodny wypije ze 2 piwa i syty :)
<m477_> kiedys mialem okazje sprobowac to sie prawie nie zrzygalem ;o
<matti__> racja
<m477_> smakuje jakby bylo zgnile
<matti__> nom
<m477_> i wygazowane
<m477_> :)
<matti__> lech akurat gaz miał
<m477_> kurde obejrzal bym cos
<m477_> ale nie wiem co
<matti__> ale to jakieś popłuczyny
<m477_> hausa nie ma
<matti__> a na co masz ochotę
<m477_> albo film jakis
<m477_> duzo serialow nie wyszlo w tym tyg
<matti__> film  ale jakiś specyficzny czy wszystko jedno
<m477_> nie wiem czemu ;o
<matti__> fringe np
<m477_> zalezy co podasz :O
<m477_> nie znam
<matti__> na spanie coloumbo ;)
<matti__> albo jakiegoś asteriksa animowanego
<m477_> to serial
<m477_> ogoladalem kiedys 1 odcinke, chujowy
<matti__> cieżko powiedzieć bo to nie jest taki jawny serial
<m477_> nie lubie
<m477_> a film
<matti__> mi isę podoba peter falk w tym filmie/serialu
<m477_> cool sotry
<matti__> dziewczynę mojego kumpla?
<m477_> to film?
<matti__> tak
<matti__> zabawny
<matti__> początek mi się podoba :)
<m477_> ekhm
<matti__> z resztą nie wiem jaki masz ulubioby typ filmów
<m477_> hm
<m477_> dramat/triler/sensacja czy cos takiego
<m477_> malo ogladam
<m477_> bo nie ma co
<matti__> żołnierze kosmosu z sf stare ale jak nie widziałeś może ci się spodoba
<m477_> widzalem
<matti__> bladee runner mój ulubiony też pewnie
<m477_> o wampirach?
<matti__> łowca androidów
<m477_> nie znam
<matti__> tylko wersja reżyserska
<matti__> sf z kryminałem
<m477_> nie lubie sf
<matti__> ja nie lubię dramatów
<matti__> o może american hisotry x
<matti__> *history
<m477_> niee
<m477_> nie podobal mi sie
<m477_> kurwa nie ma co ogladac
<matti__> stare znam :)
<matti__> nowych mniej
<matti__> wściekłe psy?
<m477_> nigga please
<m477_> ogladalem reservior dogs nie dawno
<matti__> może coś guya ritchiego?
<matti__> też stare
<m477_> wiem
<matti__> dobra poddaje się dawno coś z filmów sam oglądałem więc nie wiem co jest ciekawego :)
<matti__> może candy o nałogowcach:)
<m477_> Pan życia i śmierci
<m477_> mam na dysku ale nie ogladalem
<matti__> no dobra sensacja
<m477_> fajne?
<m477_> jakis romans
<matti__> wada nicolas cage
<m477_> z tego co pamiedam
<matti__> film o handlarzu bronią
<m477_> no
<m477_> ale candy
<m477_> ty to tepy jetses :D
<matti__> candy to film o parze narkomanów
<m477_> nie no zartuje ;-)
<m477_> noo
<matti__> nie tępy tylko spiąco zamulony
<m477_> jakies romans?
<matti__> niebardzo
<m477_> fajny?
<matti__> raz to na kacu gigancie oglądałem
<m477_> :D
<matti__> więc nie polecam w takim stanie oglądać fimów o narkomanach
<m477_> co kto lubi
<m477_> ale czy fajne
<matti__> a po tym nie moglem spać więc requiem dla snów było następne
<matti__> gra tan najnowszy joker
<m477_> na requiem to ja sie wynudzilem
<matti__> mnie już ta muzyka irytuje
<m477_> huh
<matti__> dobra jest ale ileż można
<m477_> a ja wiem o ktorej czesci mowisz
<m477_> i o jakim filmie tera
<matti__> za dużo na raz
<matti__> joker gra w candy
<m477_> a
<m477_> z dark knight?
<matti__> muzyka wyeksploatowana z requiem
<matti__> tak ten jak mu tam leaghter
<matti__> czy coś w ten deseń
<m477_> nvm
<matti__> a pan życia i śmierci jest ok tylko jak ktoś znosi twarz nicolasa cage'a
<m477_> ;]
<m477_> przywyklem
<matti__> gra tam główną rolę
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> hm
<m477_> smali na browara
<matti__> myślę że możesz obejrzeć bez problemu straty czasu
<m477_> film ? nie znam
<matti__> nie chodziło mi o to że nie będziesz żałował czasu spędzonego przy oglądaniu pana życia i śmierci
<m477_> ok ;]
<m477_>  widszalem na filmwebe
<m477_> sporaocene ma
<matti__> da radę
<matti__> ale jak to sensacja amerykańska
<matti__> film gładki miły i przyjemny
<m477_> no fajnie sie zaczyna
<matti__> oglądasz już?
<m477_> no ;]
<m477_> kurde ale tak czulem
<matti__> a ja męczę durne seriale
<m477_> ze zabija kogos ta kula
<m477_> co pokazuja na poczatku
<matti__> wiem pamiętam tą scenę
<matti__> ja tam właśnie najwięcej pamiętam filmów sf
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> sf to tylko takie kultowe
<m477_> jak matrix
<matti__> weź
<matti__> matrix jest młody
<matti__> ma dobre efekty
<matti__> ale kultowe to nieco starsze są
<matti__> odyseja kosmiczna 2001
<matti__> blade runner
<m477_> nie znam ;o
<matti__> metropolis choć to sprzed II wojny światowej nieco śmieszy obecnie i ta teatralna gra aktorów
<matti__> tam jest słynna scena z rzucaniem kością czy patykiem w górę który zamienia się w statek kosmiczny
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> cage w tym filmiewyglada jak mlody paczino
<matti__> co tn żel potrafi zrobić z człowiekiem
<m477_> ;o
<matti__> o mam
<m477_> ?
<matti__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af3YAP6TBmk&feature=related kurde bez końcówki
<matti__> ale powinieneś kojarzyc tę scenę
<m477_> potem zobacze ;o
<matti__> ok
<matti__> a jakie seriale oglądasz teraz?
<m477_> dexter house walking dead to and half man family guy
<matti__> robią jeszcze family guy?
<m477_> no
<m477_> south park
<m477_> cos jeszcze by sie znalazlo
<matti__> dexter i house są bardzo schematyczne według mnie
<m477_> nom
<matti__> tak szczerze mowiąc wiele takich jest
<matti__> ale ludzie tego oczekują
<m477_> huh
<m477_>  gf
<m477_> matti__: e hujowy ten film
<qermit> ma ktoś dostęp do mikroskopu na fale X?
<m477_> fale x ;d
<m477_> a co to Twoim zdaniem?
<qermit> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promieniowanie_rentgenowskie
<m477_> no ale co to ma z falami x wspolnego
<m477_> a pytasz o mikroskop rentgenowski
<qermit> `g fale X
<Przekliniak> qermit: Falex Physical Properties of Fuels, Lubricants, and Materials: <http://www.falex.com/>
 * qermit slaps Przekliniak 
<m477_> gz
<qermit> m477_: a co nie ma
<m477_> mowi sie promieniowanie X
<qermit> czepiasz sie
<m477_> z angielskiego X rays
<m477_> ano
<qermit> zaraz mi zaczniesz gadać o paśmie X
<m477_> paśmie?
<qermit> `g pasmo x
<Przekliniak> qermit: Pasmo X – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasmo_X>
<qermit> z angielskiego X-Band
<m477_> spoko
<m477_> herbatka ;]
<Szatan> m477_: `go 2 work
<Szatan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP4Vtv1srUM na poranną rozgrzewkę
<m477_> Szatan: ;o
<m477_> I am sorry but I do not understand such sophisticated English
<lisu> re
<lisu> pytanie mam do was, bo jeszcze kawa nie zaczela dzialac i spie jeszcze na siedzaco
<m477_> witam lisu
<lisu> 10/100 rtl 8139B, czy rtl8139D wsadzić w kompa?
<m477_> o
<m477_> ;o
<lisu> dobra, zrobie tak, podrzuce nad biurkiem, która zostanie na biurku, to ją wsadze w kompa
<m477_> ]
<m477_> ;]
<lisu> obie spadły
<m477_> masz moje blogoslawienstwo
<lisu> co za parszywy dzień ;/
<m477_> wai ? ;o
<lisu> pogoda z d*py jeża, upaprałem sie wchodząc w błoto, kawa nie działa, spac sie chce, a tu jeszcze musze jakiemuś złomowi karte wymienić, bo kufa zfajczona zintegrowana
<m477_>  zarasz musze wyjsc ;/
<m477_> pogoda fajna wlasnie ;]
<lisu> m477_:  chyyba u ciebie
<lisu> u mnie piździ jakims moczem w neibia
<lisu> nieba*
<m477_> no ;]
<m477_> kurde chyba nie zdaze zjesc sniadanka ;o
<lisu> ide, zamkne sie w serwerowni, wylacze klime, to mnie alarm obudzi za pol godziny
 * m477_ Psychodela przez Kaliber 44
<m477_> Doktorze lisu proszę się nie smucić :-)
<lisu> a kto sie smuci? ja tylko narzekam
<m477_> 4 zl w portfelu ;/
<lisu> m477_: to ty powinienes sie smucic
<m477_> czemu
<m477_> musze pifka kupic :o
<lisu> ->> 4 zl w portfelu ;/
<m477_> nono
<m477_> dzisaj sie nakurwie strasznie
<lisu> powodzenia
<m477_> dziekuję :-)
<lisu> ty kurde, to jest dobry pomysł
<m477_> nono
<lisu> strzelic jaka 100 :D
<m477_> no
<m477_> clever idea
<m477_> setki są super
<lisu> wole taka 24-ke  x]
<m477_> chyba zmieniles temat teraz ;o
<lisu> chyba zgadłeś :D
<m477_> iso gz
<m477_> oka skurwiam ;o
<lisu> dobra cza ruszyc 4 litery i nawiedzić świątynię informatyków, aby oddać modły serwerom
<lisu> o/
<m477_> lisu: o jeszcze jedno, wiesz jak ustawic w fluxboxie np zmiane piosenki albo podglosnienie w tym key failu? :>
<m477_> fileu*
<sysek> zief
<Thorbiern> Ufoporno
<sysek> UFOPORNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<Thorbiern> :)
<Thorbiern> Grek... UFOPORNO?
<grek> ?
<Thorbiern> UFO
<Thorbiern> PORNO
<Thorbiern> ?
<eshlox> bry, kubuntu, dvd nie wykrywa plyt, za pomoca eject tacka sie wyciaga, system wykrywa urzadzenie, http://pastebin.com/4p45EghH jakies pomysly?
<sysek> use the force
<shpaq> mornin'
<eshlox> sysek: przy mount?
<eshlox> jak tak o bez zmian mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<eshlox> w sumie problem sie pojawil po aktualizacji z 11.04 do 11.10, wloze plyte, naped sie zamknie i nawet nie slychac zeby probowala sie krecic/uruchamiac/cokolwiek
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> ale nudy
<nn52> etam
<moozg> cześć
<moozg> może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, dlaczego u mnie polecenie set wyświetla 11 tysięcy linii jakiegoś skryptu?
<moozg> jak wszystko posłałem do pliku to widzę że na początku są zmienne środowiskowe
<moozg> a później zaczyna się takie coś: _ImageMagick ()
<moozg> {
<moozg>     local cur prev;
<moozg>     _get_comp_words_by_ref cur prev;
<moozg>     case $prev in
<moozg>         -channel)
<moozg> i tak przez 11 tysięcy linii. Normalnie listing jakiegoś programu
<moozg> dokładnie takie coś: http://dpaste.com/668443/
<moozg> dalszą część wyciąłem
<Skrzyp> Re
<nn52> o/
<Skrzyp> \o
<Skrzyp> Kogo ja widzę? :)
<Skrzyp> Panna "kompiluję kernel, a nie działa" zawitała :D
<nn52> Skrzyp: a nie , za drgim razem się udało =D
<Skrzyp> Ło, sukces
<nn52> ino że to na wirtualce , i takie to czasochłonne że nie chce mi się na dysku
<Skrzyp> Pijemy, m477_, za kernela!
<nn52> tja
<Skrzyp> Czasochłonne, ale jedno Gentoo ma wydajność i produktywność za sto Ubuntu, albo półtora Archa.
<nn52> teraz bede psuła Debiana Stable =D z 2.6 do 3.1 :D
<matti__> ktoś mówił że on nie śpi tylko czuwa :)
<nn52> Gento aż takie dobre? D
<Skrzyp> Nomuwa
<nn52> Skrzyp: a gento na czym bazuje?
<Skrzyp> To jest system z kategorii "zrób to sam, wersja ze źródeł"
<Skrzyp> Na sobie :)
<Skrzyp> Nie ma instalatora, samemu trzeba ze stage3 :)
<Skrzyp> Portage jest managerem... pakietów?
<nn52> intaluj sie go jak archa czy co ?
<Skrzyp> Ewentualnie Arch, system "zrób to sam, wersja z pakietami i gotową podstawą". Ma instalator, ale można zrobić samemu.
<Skrzyp> Trudniej, po prost bierzesz dowolne livecd
<Skrzyp> Formatujesz dysk
<Skrzyp> Montujesz
<Skrzyp> Wrzucasz stage3
<Skrzyp> Odpakowywujesz
<Skrzyp> Kernela robisz
<Skrzyp> Konfigurujesz
<Skrzyp> Robisz gruba
<Skrzyp> Reboot
<Skrzyp> I baza gotowa.
<nn52> heh
<nn52> a jakie pakiety łyka?
<nn52> tar.gz?
<nn52> paczki
<nn52> znczy
<nn52> sie
<Skrzyp> A archa instalujesz z ich płytki po sieci, ale można też w sposób jak wyżej :)
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Tam nie ma repo
<Skrzyp> Są tylko ebuildy
<Skrzyp> Czyli skrzypt z informacja, skąd ściągnąć źródła danego programu i jak je zainstalować
<Skrzyp> Przynajmniej me trzeba czekać, aż w repo zaktualizują nasz ulubiony program
<matti__> m477_: łapserdaku wstawaj
<shpaq> Skrzyp: trzeba czekać, aż ktoś napisze ebuild do nowszej wersji
<Skrzyp> Ajtam, ajtam :)
<Skrzyp> Czepiasz się.
<Skrzyp> Napisałem tak reklamown
<shpaq> prostuję to co napisałeś
<shpaq> przyjdzie potem taki na g-pl i będzie marudził
<Skrzyp> Taka*
<Skrzyp> Prostuję, co napisałeś
<shpaq> whatever ;)
<shpaq> meritum było marudzenie, a nie płeć
<PaulEU> ping?
<m477_> matti__: tak mamo
<m477_> mialem piekny sen
<Skrzyp> O czym?
<Skrzyp> SFW chociaż?
<m477_> nie pamietam juz
<Skrzyp> E no
<m477_> ale potem sobie przyp;omne
<m477_> napewnop ni snilo mi sie ze kolysze bobaska
<Skrzyp> O.o
<matti__> o jesteś
<matti__> m477_:  łejki łejki
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/!
<Skrzyp> i/o
<sysek> ble
<matti__> co tam
<sysek> plyty nie chca sie zgrywac
<matti__> no tak
<matti__> czary mary
<matti__> i złośliwość rzeczy martwych
<sysek> nie dziala po prostu pofil m4
<sysek> m4a*
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co jakis czas opera wywala mi błąd IMAP, jest coś w logach?
<jacekowski> tzn. kiedy?
<xaxes_> kto ma gnome3?
<jacekowski> 2011-12-08 14:53:50,479 INFO  [ImapServer-237] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=81.190.221.159;] imap - user blessjah@jacekowski.org authenticated, mechanism=PLAIN [TLS]
<jacekowski> 2011-12-08 14:53:50,725 INFO  [ImapServer-237] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=81.190.221.159;] imap - S: 000F BAD parse error: wrong character; expected ' ' but got '('
<nn52> http://pastebin.com/yLRMJXsS wy też tak mieliście?
<nn52> Nie można zapisać do `wineloc-0.41.tar.gz' (Brak dostępu). , gdzie zapisuje wget?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co to znaczy?
<BlessJah> nn52: do ./
<nn52> a mam brak dostępu
<nn52> aa sudo..
<nn52> xD
<nn52> 2011-12-08 16:33:19 (58,1 MB/s) - zapisano `wineloc-0.41.tar.gz' [1502/1502] < 88mb/s ... fake czy co ? :D
<BlessJah> jak plik jest maly, to czemu nie?
<nn52> tar zxpvf wineloc-0.41.tar.gz  / gzip: stdin: not in gzip format  /  tar: Child returned status 1 / tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nn52> co robie nie tak?
<jacekowski> plik popsuty
<nn52> no popsuty.... użyłam inny mirror i działa
<Mhrok> xaxes_: miałem przez chwilę ostatnio. Lubiłem gnome, ale 3 jest fe. :P
<fw190> Witam
<fw190> mam problem z parkowanie dysku w laptopie
<fw190> dostępne tutoriale nie działają
<fw190> tzn. cały czas parkuje jak szalony
<jacekowski> olej
<jacekowski> to nie jest problem
<jacekowski> dysk sie nie zuzywa od tego
<jacekowski> a ci co gadaja ze sie zuzywa gowno sie znaja
<fw190> pytanie z innej beczki
<fw190> czy pisałes kiedyś aplikacje dla Maemo?
<fw190> tak ;)
<fw190> coś mi switało
<Mhrok> fw190: rozmawiasz sam ze sobą?
<fw190> w każdym razie nie używam często kompa bez kabla więc moge ewentulanie spróbować
<Mhrok> Czy po prostu mam na kogoś ignore?
<Admc`> ciekawe
<fw190> być może coś źle robie
<Admc`> ja też nic nie widzę
<fw190> nie znam się na ircu
<fw190> jacekowski mi napisał
<fw190> że mam olać
<fw190> parkowanie
<fw190>  <jacekowski> olej [17:15] <jacekowski> to nie jest problem [17:16] <jacekowski> dysk sie nie zuzywa od tego [17:16] <jacekowski> a ci co gadaja ze sie zuzywa gowno sie znaja
<Mhrok> k, to wyglądało jakbyś się zapytał i odpowiedział sobie :d
<fw190> heheheh
<Mhrok> 17:19:22         fw190 | czy pisałes kiedyś aplikacje dla Maemo? 17:20:05         fw190 | tak ;)
<fw190> no może
<fw190> tak to wyglądało
<Admc`> fw190: masz rozdwojenie jaźni? :D
<fw190> w kazdym razi ejak nie da się z tym nic zrobić to będę musiał z tym żyć
 * qermit rebrands jacekowski to jacykowski
<fw190> nie mam rozdwojenia, ale spadam stąd bo zaro się okaże że jednak mam rozdwojenia ;p
<Admc`> jaki płochliwy
<m477_> ;o
<tajwanuser> cze
<nn52> RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file < - jak to naprawić ;(((
<qermit> rm .pyc
<qermit> najlepiej to find -iname '*.pyc' -exec rm {} \;
<Korunt> witam
<Korunt> mam pewien problem z kubuntu 11.10
<m477_> kto nie ma
<Korunt> problem dotyczy instalacji
<Korunt> nowych pakieto programow
<m477_> ;o
<Korunt> zakazdym razem okno z komunikatem ze juz jest uruchomiony inny menadzer pakietow
<Korunt> restart i to samo
<Korunt> co z tym mozna zrobic?
<m477_> na pewno da sie sformatowac
<Korunt> no tak mozna tez nacisnac guzik off
<tajwanuser> reconfigure
<tajwanuser> albo czekaj
<tajwanuser> musisz wysledzic wszystkie procesy na haslo apt i je killnac
<Korunt> monitor systemowy>wpisuje apt>kill
<Korunt> wbijam na muon i to samo
<tajwanuser> nie tak
<tajwanuser> inaczej
<tajwanuser> nie pamietam jak
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> przez konsole, monitor wystemu nie wyswietli wszystkiego
<tajwanuser> ps
<Korunt> thx ps aux dzial
<Korunt> a
<Korunt> tyle ze nie wiem ktory proces kilnac:/
<BlessJah> ps axu|grep apt
<xaxes_> jak przeładować gnome3 z tty?
<xaxes_> bo mi się zwiesił :/
<BlessJah>  /etc/init.d/lightdm restart czy jakoś tak
<BlessJah> gdzies w tym katalogu coś z dm w nazwie
<xaxes_> dzięki
<xaxes_> coś ten gnome3 niestabilny
<xaxes_> jak dobrze, że w mincie jest MATE z ich modyfikacją
<tajwanuser> czym mozna przekonwertowac pfm do ttf?
<Korunt> BlessJah dzieki za komnde ale nie podzialalo
<BlessJah> bo to ci ma wyswietlic a nie zabić
<lisu> re
<lisu> BlessJah: a gdzie sudo?
<BlessJah> lisu: to ubuntu potrzebuje sudo do psa?
<tajwanuser> wlasnie zapomnialem jak sie nazywa ten program - grep
<lisu> BlessJah: jakiego psa?
<lisu> kota kufa
<BlessJah> ps aux|grep apt
<BlessJah> od kiedy trzeba sudo?
<lisu> BlessJah: to mów po ludzku x]
<lisu> nie trzeba
<lisu> poza tym i tak u mnie gości squeeze juz od jakiejś bety 11.10
<BlessJah> aleosochodzi?
<lisu> "gdzie piniondze sa za las?"
<Korunt> root      3119  0.0  0.0   5428   800 pts/1    S+   19:30   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<Korunt> tyle wyswietla
<lisu> iptables -A -j Accept -i eth0 -o
<lisu> kurde nie tu
<lisu> sorki
<BlessJah> Korunt: w takim razie nie ma zadnego procesu apta
<Korunt> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/problemk.jpg/
<Korunt> nadal okienko wyskakuje
<Korunt> co moze blokowac?
<Szatan> Korunt: sudo killall -9 apt
<BlessJah> synaptic, centrum oprogramowania, meneger aktualizacji, dpkg
<Szatan> Korunt: sudo killall -9 dpkg
<BlessJah> Szatan: ustalilismy juz ze nie apt, man kill i sprawdz czemu -9 nie jest dobrym pomyslem na start
<Korunt> root@domin-F5SL:/home/domin# sudo killall -9 dpkg
<Korunt> dpkg: nie znaleziono żadnego procesu
<Korunt> ok moze z innej strony
<Korunt> ktore procesy moge zabic zebi nie stracic stabilnosci systemu
<tajwanuser> metoda prob i bledow
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Szatyniak> hejk
<sysek> fajnie
<sysek> i nikt nie moze mi pomoc
<matti__> m477_: polewaj
<Thorbiern> Cześć
<Blondyn> Witam hahahha
<sysek> HEHEHEH
<Thorbiern> Zabawny czek
<Blondyn> młaha młaha młaha hahah ;)
<Thorbiern> Haha...
<Thorbiern> Aha
<xaxes_> buahahahaha
<Blondyn> stop ... hahhahahha
<Thorbiern> Dzień świra wymięka przy tym kanale
<Blondyn> u nas świastak zawsze wychodzi z nory
<Thorbiern> Mogę dobitnie stwierdzić że jesteście idiotami
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: dziękuję!
<Thorbiern> A proszę bardzo.
<Blondyn> eistein też był idiotom
<Blondyn> :D
<Thorbiern> Człowiek marznie wracając do domu z niskopłatnej roboty w której wygrywa sobie żyły żeby kierownicy byli zadowoleni a tu mnie witają śmiejący się idioci... Cudownie
<Thorbiern> Blondyn ale pewnie nie bił się ze słownikiem
<foreste> czesc
<Blondyn> hmm słownik był jego starszym kolegą -dręczycielem
<Thorbiern> Wyjdź lepiej
<Blondyn> foreste: cześć
<BlessJah> daj mu ignora i sie nie przejmuj
<Thorbiern> Mi?
<BlessJah> jakis neo
<Blondyn> BlessJah: dzięki za radę :)
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: mu
<Thorbiern> Tak zrobię.
<xaxes_> bez przesady - na każdym kanale musi być jakiś neo
<Thorbiern> Jak mnie łeb boli
<sysek> ...
<BlessJah> Blondyn: jesteś kimś kogo znam, ze zmienionym nickiem?
<BlessJah> czy moge ci dac ignore bez wyrzutow sumienia
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: pogoda taka || za dużo pijesz!
<Thorbiern> Mamy już jednego. KWpolska
<xaxes_> aha, no to okej
<Blondyn> hehehheh a róbta co chceca i tak was kocham
<Thorbiern> Od głupich słuchawek
<Thorbiern> Idiota hej. Świetnie
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: mamy juz kilku, m477, Szatan, Blondyn, Kwpolska(?), no i pewnie ja czasami jak sie zapomne
<Thorbiern> Gej
<BlessJah> Blondyn: to pa!
<sysek> co tu sie dzieje
<sysek> jakis zjazd gimnazjum?
<Szatan> sysek: Gąbrowiczowska Kupa :P
<Thorbiern> Mnie też dolicz tylko ja kulturalnie trolluję
<BlessJah> ktoś wie na ile indent radzi sobie z c++?
<BlessJah> przez przypadek odkryłem to wspaniałe narzędzie, dzięki któremu będę w stanie czytać kod coponiektórych osób
<BlessJah> i od razu zderzenie z rzeczywistością: zaplanowano jedynie obsługę c
<sysek> zaraz wywale tego linuksa za okno
<Thorbjorn> co ci sie psuje?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: widzisz tylko zacząłeś temat programowanie kanał zamilkł
<sysek> nie moge zgrac plyty do formatu aac
<Mhrok> W sensie CD -> AAC?
<Thorbjorn> k3b to umi
<Mhrok> Najłatwiej CD -> wav/flac -> potem jakiś wav2aac albo flac2aac
<Mhrok> albo jakiś graficzny program, któ¶ych nie ogarniam
<sysek> Mhrok: tak cd-> aac
<Thorbjorn> ta i połowę Ci zeżre jakości
<Thorbjorn> do ogg spróbuj
<sysek> sound juicer nie wykrywa poffilu aac
<sysek> nie chce ogg
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: moj styl formatowaniu kodu powoli ewoluuje, poza tym czasem przegladam kod innych ludzi, chcialem zachowac spojny styl
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: indent to potrafi przerobic
<BlessJah> ale on jest do c
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/kzmi9.png
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/7TcA2.png
<sysek> takie cos mi pokazuje
<BlessJah> i chcialem sie dowiedziec czy duzo bede mial z nim problemow formatujac z jego pomoca cpp
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: no ja Ci nie pomogę jedyną różnicą dla mnie podmiędzy C, C+ i C++ jest właśnie
<Thorbjorn> ... +
<BlessJah> pytales co mi sie psuje, teraz wiesz
<BlessJah> choc de facto nie psuje sie, ja sie pytam czy moze sie zepsuc
<Thorbjorn> jeśli może się zepsuć to się zepsuje
<matti__> jodła
<Blondyn> nigdy nie zawiodła
<Szatan> http://allegro.pl/880-gb-kingston-pendrive-i1985659020.html lol
<Blondyn> Szatan: 666 GB :(
<inzaghi89> ktory command line torrent lepszy?
<inzaghi89> rtorrent, czy ctorrent?
 * qermit uzywa rtorrent
<lisu> buahahaha Szatan :D jeszcze na fat 32  :DD:D: LOL X)
<inzaghi89> qermit, jest w miare intuicyjny jak na klienta bez gui?
<Thorbiern> :)
<m477_> pijemy
<Thorbiern> Co?
<Skrzyp> Dobra
 * Skrzyp polewa
<m477_> jodłą?
<Skrzyp> Czystą, a co?
<m477_> panowie
<m477_> kurwa
<Skrzyp> Gdzie?
<Skrzyp> Za ile?
<Thorbiern> Skrzyp powąchałbyś pustą butelkę i byś padł
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Dreadlish> Thorbiern: ty byś zobaczył to by cie do szpitala wieźli :D
<Thorbiern> Nie jedną się już wypiło i jakoś po tym świecie chodzę.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> przerwacasz sie co krok
<Skrzyp> On się przemieszcza
<Thorbiern> Niby kiedy?
<Skrzyp> A nie chodzi
<Skrzyp> A to jest różnica
<Dreadlish> a tam
<Thorbiern> Teleportuję się
<Dreadlish> przemieszczać to ja moge gówno z dupy do kibla
<Skrzyp> Ruchem jednostajnie przyspieszonym :)
<Thorbiern> Ambitne zajęcie. Nie ma co...
<Dreadlish> a jakież potrzebne :D
<Dreadlish> teraz sie zastanawiam jak zmusić tego debila do zrobienia mi rawvideo
<Thorbiern> W sumie racja
<Skrzyp> Normalnie
<Skrzyp> Dajesz save as
<Skrzyp> I w type full frames
<Thorbiern> Jakiego debila?
<Skrzyp> Szołny las vegas
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> chodzi mi o to
<Thorbiern> Problemem nie jest utworzenie rawvideo a to po co Ci to potrzebne.
<Dreadlish> że vegas nie czyta ogfałek
<Dreadlish> Thorbiern: teraz to weź się łaskawie zamknij.
<Skrzyp> To masz problem
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Skrzyp> Konwertnij
<Thorbiern> To wam nie powiem jak.
<Dreadlish> nie mam 120gb żeby walić -i /smieci/out-1.ogv -vcodec rawvideo -y /smieci/out-1.avi
<Skrzyp> A my wiemy
<Skrzyp> Dany se radę
<Thorbiern> Nie dacie.
<Skrzyp> A na innym dysku?
<Dreadlish> crusty włazi z serwera majnkrafta z domeną przypominającą forum gejowskie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: lap?
<Thorbiern> Demotywatory.pl
<crusty> Dreadlish: chyba nie wiesz, co to rutgers
<crusty> ;)
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak - domena przypomina forum gejowskie
<Dreadlish> a tam
<crusty> i chuj
<Dreadlish> uniwerek czy forum gejowskie
<Dreadlish> jeden kij:D
<crusty> chociaż na wikipedii mam
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Na to samo wychodzi
<Dreadlish> teraz na tych uniwersytetach to same geje
<julek> w koszulach
<julek> crusty: z taka domena to +10 do lansu;)
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Skrzyp> W pewnych kręgach
<julek_> lans, yeah
<Dreadlish> jeszcze z ruta wejdź
<Dreadlish> to będziesz miał 100% goriona
<gorion> bedzie haking
<Dreadlish> ./kodzik :D
<gorion> wlasnie szukam w sieci skryptow do hakowania
<gorion> znalazlem na torrentach, juz sciagam
<matti__> m477_: żyjesz jeszcze/
<matti__> daj linka ;P
<matti__> najlepiej żeby się na serw gg włamać
<gorion> fajny rap: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1bqEHzxlK8
<gorion> polecam, przekaz miażdży
<jacekowski> julek: teraz takie domeny to sie da latwo
<jacekowski> julek: zawsze sie kogos znajdzie kto hostuje szelownie na uni
<matti__> teraz wprowadzili multilogowania bez informowania o tym czy ktoś jeszcze jest zalogowany można ciekawe rozmowy na żywo śledzić
<julek> :)
<jacekowski> julek: kiedys mialem szela na jakims hoscie z mit.edu
<jacekowski> w sumie podejrzewam ze jakbym sobie przypomniaml gdzie to bylo to konto dalej tam jest
<julek> no... to juz +100 do lansu:)
<matti__> m477_: piwko?
<Dreadlish> 1
<termi> 2
<xaxes_> 3
<Wilku> 4
<Wilku> 5
<Wilku> 6
<xaxes_> Wilku: nie ma tak! ;(
<termi> bana mu :)
<Thorbiern> Wilku jesteś na mnie zły?
<Blondyn> 7
<Wilku> Thorbiern: Eh... ja szanuję zdanie innych, ale ty przeginasz... Zrozum, świat nie jest taki jak sobie wyobrażasz, ludzie są różni. Jedni wyznają Szatana, inni biegają co niedziela do kościoła. Jedni się żenią, inni robią romantyczną kolację dla swojego psa. Nie można uznać jednego wzorca zachowań, każdy ma prawo być inny... Wiem, że siedzi w tobie fajny gość, tylko skrywa go maska bezdusznego. Ja ufam, że kiedyś w końcu wy
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: ^, jak będziesz, i odpisz do Wilczek...
<Dreadlish> Wilku: nie skończyłeś ;d
<Blondyn> Thorbjorn: zrób test na enneagram :F
 * Dreadlish sie zastanawia wtf
<Wilku> Dreadlish: gdzie urwało
<Dreadlish> w końcu wy
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: ...w końcu wyjdzie na zewnątrz z ciebie ten fajny gość, którego bardzo chciałbym poznać...
<Dreadlish> koniec baniaka
<Blondyn> moim zdaniem jest 9 typów osobowości i każda ma słój poziom zdrowia ^^
<Dreadlish> moim zdaniem nie da się wszystkich zaszufladkować
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: no jasne że nie ale większość tak ^^
<matti__> a Blondyn jest 10 typem według blondyna ;)
<Blondyn> heheh jestem brakującym ogniwem które musi wam uświadamiać kim jesteście :D
<matti__> mnie nie trzeba uświadamiać
<Blondyn> matti__: ok skreślam cię z listy ^^
<matti__> lista?
<matti__> jalka lista
<Blondyn> "lista"
<matti__> e
<xaxes_> pewnie banlista do piekła
<matti__> o\
<matti__> Blondyn: jaka lista
<matti__> m477_: żyj
<matti__> wszyscy śpią na kanale
<dweller> pff
<dweller> może po prostu nie chcą z Tobą pisać?
<office_> ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-09
<matti__> skoro tak to porozmawiam sam ze sobą ;)
<matti__> nie chce mi się spać
<matti__> jest piwko
<matti__> więc czego więcej chcieć :)
<matti__> fakt
<matti__> słowem można powiedzieć udany wieczór
<matti__> choć nie ma co się oszukiwać bywało lepiej
<matti__> ano
<office_> hehe
<matti__> office_: przeszkadzasz w rozmowie :P
<matti__> dobra koniec spamu
<Wilku> matti__: Witaj, mam wiadomość dla ciebie: Od dziś śpisz w ładnym kaftanie, obok panów w białych fartuszkach
<matti__> Wilku dziękuje że martfisz się o mój nocleg
<matti__> ale mam gdzie spać
<inzaghi89> chyba lepsze to niż biały domek ;p
<matti__> a że humoru nie łapiesz to Ci go nie zaszczepię
<Wilku> matti__: Ja nie łapię? :P
<matti__> mojego nie
<Wilku> Ja załapałem
<inzaghi89> aż znikł;p
<matti__> mama kompa wyłączyła ;)
<office_> hm
<inzaghi89> taa;d
<matti__> m477_:
<matti__> żyj chłopie
<m477_> matti__: ;]
<m477_> wlasnie z popijawy wrocilem
<matti__> o
<m477_> ;o
<matti__> czy ty kiedyś wydmuchasz 0,0‰
<matti__> tylko nie mów że działasz w samorządzie
<m477_> ja sie dziwie ze sie trzsymam na nogach teraz
<matti__> kurwa
<matti__> to na nogach jak na nogach
<matti__> ale że tak ładnie w klawisze trafiasz
<m477_> ;]
<m477_> piwkami sie hamuje
<matti__> piwo jest lepsze od wódki
<m477_> zostalo mi jedno piwo ;/
<matti__> (przynajmniej dla mnie)
<m477_> nie wiem czy na rano zostawic cyz teraz ywjebac
<inzaghi89> matti__, true
<inzaghi89> tylko nagonka do wc potem jest ;p
<inzaghi89> po wódce nie
<matti__> po wódce można nie dojśc
<m477_> poijemy
<m477_> kurwa
 * m477_ je kanpke z podlogi
<matti__> a ja się napiję piwa ze szkłem
<szkodnik> nie spac!
<inzaghi89> http://uroda.onet.pl/fotogalerie/uwielbiaja-prowokowac-strojem,4958149,10732476,galeria-duzy.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdqwdmq> (at uroda.onet.pl)
<inzaghi89> ale brzydkie
<inzaghi89> łe, gaga to już w ogóle
<inzaghi89> posłuchajcie sobie ją jak występowała pod prawdziwym nazwiskiem... talent to ma... miało... właściwie
<matti__> wiesz co
<matti__> bzdury opowiadasz
<inzaghi89> że miała talent?
<inzaghi89> czy że teraz go ma
<matti__> jakby za tą kasę co jej płacą ktoś Cię wymyślił to nie wiem jak długo byś się zastanawiał nad tym by być tym wymyślonym
<inzaghi89> ale serio
<inzaghi89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_hHc7TZjyY
<inzaghi89> porównaj sobie ją
<inzaghi89> z tym co jest teraz
<matti__> wiem wiem
<matti__> ale serio prównaj sobie ile kasy tłukła a ile tłucze
<inzaghi89> ja wiem, że z tego kasę ma... za to jaka jest teraz
<inzaghi89> ale to tylko świadczy o płytkiej publice
<matti__> i z roku na rok będzie jak poziom wody na żuławach
<inzaghi89> no niestety
<inzaghi89> lol http://uroda.onet.pl/fotogalerie/uwielbiaja-prowokowac-strojem,4958149,10732708,galeria-duzy.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6uoy8lm> (at uroda.onet.pl)
<inzaghi89> pierwsze skojarzenie to neverhood ;d
<matti__> mówisz o tej geirce?
<matti__> wkurzyłem się
<matti__> bo wszedłem do czegoś gdzie pisało nie wchodź tam tam czeka na ciebie koniec gry :)
<inzaghi89> no też
<inzaghi89> ;>
<matti__> ale śmieszne to było
<matti__> i trudne
<inzaghi89> ja nie doszedłem do końca neverhooda
<inzaghi89> najwięcej frajdy to było przy muchomorze i tak (:
<matti__> z tym potworem?
<matti__> co mu jabłko czy inny owoc wpadł do oka?
<inzaghi89> no, coś atkiego
<inzaghi89> to zaraz na początku
<inzaghi89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y13Ffjqwamk
<matti__> no wiem
<matti__> chyba najtrudniejsza gra logiczna
<matti__> w jaką grałem
<inzaghi89> no, to fakt
<inzaghi89> do tego dość przyjemna
<matti__> ale i ciekawa zabawna
<inzaghi89> mam chyba gdzieś cd jeszcze w domu z tym
<inzaghi89> ze dwa lata temu pamiętam że grałem
<matti__> mnie najbardziej denerwowało odgrywanie gdzieś dzwonków do wejścia do domu
<matti__> bo słuchu muzycznego to za grosz nie mam
<inzaghi89> no
<inzaghi89> to zaraz po muchomorze było
<inzaghi89> co się pluło w rurki
<inzaghi89> matti__, bardzo przyjemne jest Machinarium
<inzaghi89> z takich logicznych gierek
<matti__> nie znam
<matti__> szczerze to wolę tępą siłę
<matti__> i wszelakie ftp w stylu rambo quake
<inzaghi89> w humble bundle było całkiem niedawno, w indie games
<inzaghi89> no to shadowgroundy sa ok :D
<matti__> coś słyszałem
<matti__> nie gram za dużo teraz
<inzaghi89> left4dead
<inzaghi89> typowe bezmyślne naparzanie
<inzaghi89> fajny odstresowywacz, pod warunkiem że source zechce współpracować i nie 'klatkuje' myszy
<inzaghi89> wkurza mnie to strasznie ;/
<matti__> wiesz nie gram na linuksie poza openareną
<inzaghi89> http://youtu.be/Mg3U4tcgH-I
<inzaghi89> robi wrażenie
<matti__> hmm?
<matti__> hej hej
<matti__> żyjecie na kanale
<inzaghi89> no jeszcze
<matti__> mówisz?
<inzaghi89> ale cisza wszędzie
<sysek> ehe
<tajwanuser> manamana
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> cześć shpaq :)
<moozg> Cześć wszystkim
<moozg> Jaki program polecilibyscie aby uruchamiać jakiś program w trybie demona? Coś prostego co ułatwiłoby odpalanie i zabijanie takiego procesu, pozwalało nadać usera i grupę odpalanemu procesowi i kierowało wyjście do loga?
<moozg> Macie coś sprawdzonego?
<TheNumb> moozg: init? :D
<TheNumb> moozg: sysvinit i heja
<moozg> TheNumb: no to to ja wiem ;-) Chciałem pójść na łatwiznę i sobie ułatwić pracę jakimś sprytnym narzędziem które samo zrobi większość pracy.
<TheNumb> No to chyba nie :D
<TheNumb> To jest to sprytne narzędzie.
<TheNumb> moozg: w /etc/init.d/ masz skeleton
<TheNumb> Skopiuj go sobie i dodaj ficzery d
<TheNumb> ;d
<moozg> No bobra, to tak zrobię.
<butti> dzien dobry. czy moge prosic o pomoc w usunieciu tego bledu: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<butti> 10.04 64bit
<jacekowski> google
<butti> ten error powoduje rowniez ze nie moge zastartowac zadnego programu jak np browser
<butti> jak rowniez APT-GET
 * Devil_Inside wyczołgał się z łóżka
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Devil_Inside> butti wpisz w google "ubuntu libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file" i już masz :)
<butti> Devil_Inside: chcialabym ale nie moge otworzyc zadnego browsera ani zadnego programu
<Devil_Inside> a irca jak odpalasz?
<butti> consola
<butti> ona chodzi
<butti> apt-get tez nie chodzi
<butti> wszystkie porgramy kompilowane gcc ..tak mysle
<Devil_Inside> gosc pisał ze "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" rozwiazalo problem ale bez apta nie wiem jak to zrobisz
<butti> no wiec wlasnie
<butti> ktos mi powiedzial wczoraj ze to problem ldd
<butti> cachu
<butti> ale nie wiem jak sie tym poslugiwac
<butti> niestety gosciu spi jeszcze
<Devil_Inside> zobacz tak: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu26.1_amd64.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/craj9gj> (at security.ubuntu.com)
<butti> Devil_Inside: mam juz zainstalowane ia32...
<Devil_Inside> wiem że masz ale pisali że jakaś aktualizacja coś siepsiuła nie wiem nie używam tej wersji ubu nie miałem tego problemu :)
<butti> ale jak mam to zainstalowac?
<Devil_Inside> pobierz wget i zainstaluj"sudo dpkg -i nazwa_paczki.deb"
<butti> hmm...
<butti> obacze czy chodzi dpkg ..
<butti> niestety nie chodzi
<Devil_Inside> idę zrobić śniadanko "zw" :]
<butti> smacznego!
<Devil_Inside> butti nie wiem oni tam operowali na dpkg nie mam pojęcia jak możesz to zrobić mając połowę systemu "niesprawną":(
<butti> wiesz
<butti> wiem ze to trudne ale dzieki ze jakas dobra dusza sie odezwala w ogole na ten temat :)
<butti> trzeba jakos z tym ldd i linkowaniem zrobic porzadek... to co wczuoraj popsulam
<butti> czy da sie zrobic te reparature jakos z live cd?
<Devil_Inside> gośc rozwiązał to tak:
<Devil_Inside> cd /tmp
<Devil_Inside> wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb
<Devil_Inside> dpkg-deb -x ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb ia32-libs
<Devil_Inside> sudo cp ia32-libs/usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5.0.7 /usr/lib32/
<Devil_Inside> cd /usr/lib32
<Devil_Inside> sudo ln -s libstdc++.so.5.0.7 libstdc++.so.5
<Devil_Inside> tylko tam są chyba starsze wersje użyte
<butti> %?
<butti> 5?
<Devil_Inside> nie mam pojęcia... ja... bym przeinstalował system :P
<Devil_Inside> mam osobną partycję home więc nie wiele tracę
<butti> ja mam na /home tez osobna partycje ale ...wolalabym tego uniknac poniewaz mam sto tysiecy roznych unikatowych programow i ustawien..
<butti> niestyty nie mam partycji na /usr/
<Skrzyp> Kurde, może jeszcze osobną partycję na /etc?
<Skrzyp> I /dev? :)
<butti> hehe
<jacekowski> ehhhhh
<jacekowski> to jest 64bitowa binarka
<jacekowski> nie wiem jakim cudem ja uwaliliscie
<butti> to bylam ja
<jacekowski> ew. 32bitowa moze
<jacekowski> ale to juz trzeba by dokladnie ldd popytac
<jacekowski> ale raczej 64bitowa wersje uwalilas
<butti> tak wlasnie to zrobilam
<jacekowski> apt-get install libstdc++6
<butti> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jacekowski> hmmmmmm
<butti> zadna aplikacja kompilowana gcc nie chodzi
<Skrzyp> Wiesz, że jest coś takiego jak 'file'?
<jacekowski> butti: to po co to zrobilas?
<butti> dluga historia
<Skrzyp> 'file <plik>' i masz informacje
<jacekowski> file gowno daje
<butti> to jest problem ldd i cachu powidziano mi
<jacekowski> ldd /usr/bin/apt-get
<jacekowski> takie cos ci pisze cos ciekawego?
<Devil_Inside> moja dziewczyna jak przetarla auto tez powiedziala ze to dluga historia :D
<jacekowski> szczegolnie ta linia
<jacekowski>         libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007f9a18b48000)
<butti> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jacekowski> badz podobna
<butti> Der Befehl »apt-get:« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht: Befehl »apt-get« aus dem Paket »apt« (main)
<Skrzyp> O.o
<butti> Devil_Inside: litosci :)
<jacekowski> butti: cala komenda
<jacekowski> butti: z ldd na poczatku
<Skrzyp> Szwab na kanale!
<jacekowski> i bez tego niemieckiego
<jacekowski> bo mnie oczy zaczely bolec
<butti> czy moge to wbic? bo teraz aktualnie nie mam jak sie wbic w pastebin?
<jacekowski> nie
<butti> oo
<jacekowski> tylko jedna linia mnie interesuje
<butti> mianowicie?
<jacekowski> ta w ktorej pisze cos na temat libstdc++
 * Skrzyp ma niemiecki TOS w Atari ST i go kur...ica bierze, jako coś trzeba z nim zrobić.
<butti> libstdc++.so.6 => not found
<butti> ibstdc++.so.6 => not found
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> no dobra
<Skrzyp> zaraz będzie "fork: cannot allocate memory"
<jacekowski> 10.04
<Skrzyp> A potem kernel panic.
<jacekowski> 10.04 to hardy?
<Skrzyp> Haha
<butti> lucid
<Skrzyp> Nie
<jacekowski> butti: wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gcc-4.4/libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cjp4s3l> (at mirror.pnl.gov)
<jacekowski> butti: zobacz czy zadziala
<sysek> zaraz mnie szlag trafi :/ czemu ten linuks nie umie zripowac normalnie plyty w formacie m4a ?
<jacekowski> a potem dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<jacekowski> sysek: bo ogg jest lepsze
<sysek> prove it
<jacekowski> jest otwarte
<Skrzyp> FLAC 4eva
<jacekowski> i stallman tak powiedzial
<sysek> m4a tez jest juz otwarte
<jacekowski> ale ma czarna przeszlosc
<sysek> a niech ma
<butti> jacekowski: jacus mam to zainstalowac?
<jacekowski> butti: podalem ci komende
<jacekowski> dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<butti> oki
<butti> jacus!
<butti> jacekowski: dzieki wielkie!
<jacekowski> wiem
<butti> wyglada na to ze zadzialalo
<butti> :))
<jacekowski> nie psuj wiecej
<Dreadlish> wy sie nie znacie
<Dreadlish> utwory to się pcmem zgrywa
<Dreadlish> TYLE.
<Dreadlish> /pcmem/na pcm/
<butti> kochani czy znacie jaks dobra irc aplikacje na androida?
<Skrzyp> AndChat
<Devil_Inside> dokladnie tez uzywam
<Skrzyp> Albo po prostu klient SSH
<Skrzyp> I irssi
<Dreadlish> albo klient ssh i weechat
<jacekowski> irssi
<Skrzyp> Albo klient ssh i bitchx
<jacekowski> weechat ssie
<jacekowski> ale nie wygodnie sie uzywa bez klawiatury
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<Dreadlish> podaj choć jeden sensowny argument na to że weechat ssie
<jacekowski> pluginy
<jacekowski> brak /exec
<jacekowski> irssi jest lepsze
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> po co ci exec?
<jacekowski>  11:53:51 up 34 days, 19:52,  8 users,  load average: 0.59, 0.35, 0.30
<Skrzyp> \flame was started/
<jacekowski> po to
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> Phi
<jacekowski>  /exec -o uptime
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> po takie pierdoły aż ci trzeba
<jacekowski> w weechacie tak nie mozesz
<Dreadlish> moge
<Dreadlish> plugin sobie wgrać
<jacekowski> do tego irssi ma irssi_proxy
<Dreadlish> i co mi z irssi_proxy?
<Skrzyp> ZNC jest lepsze
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<jacekowski> ze mozesz sie podlaczyc z dowolnego klienta do irssi na ssh
<jacekowski> i masz backloga i wszystko
 * Devil_Inside ziewa...
<Dreadlish> mi sie backlog bez niczego wyświetla
<butti> przepraszam
<Dreadlish> poza tym wole ssh i screena
<Dreadlish> a nie jakieś kombinowanie
<butti> czy moge jeszcze podac jeden problem do rozwiazania?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: to uzywaj ssh na telefonie bez klawiatury
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> da się
<jacekowski> zesrac da sie
<Dreadlish> jak nie umisz to masz problem :D
<Devil_Inside> butti jaki problem?
<Dreadlish> poza tym - się zastanawiam co miałeś na myśli pisząc "pluginy"
<Dreadlish> możesz sobie naklepać i w tclu, i w ruby, i w pythonie, i w perlu
<Dreadlish> a tego w irssi nie masz raczej
<butti> Devil_Inside: firestorm-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found
 * Devil_Inside wrzuć monetę... wrzuć monetę... :D
 * butti wrzuca 2€
 * Devil_Inside :o
<Devil_Inside> w euro płacisz? :P
<butti> a fakt...teraz euro niepopularne
<Devil_Inside> bo kojarzy się z Euro 2012 ;)
<butti> aha...football?
<Skrzyp> €£ro :)
<butti> ja sie na tym nie znam
<Devil_Inside> nasi też :D
<Devil_Inside> o! iso ubuntu z mojego shella ma ratior 87,6 :] ma branie dziecinka :D
<Devil_Inside> ratio*
<Devil_Inside> oj skłamałem, iso xubuntu :P
<termi> coraz popularniejszy ten ubu
<Devil_Inside> no po tym co zrobili z gnome w ubu juz nie chce go znac :/ moj pierwszy reinstall od kilku lat
<butti> Devil_Inside: czy myslisz ze to rozwiuazywalne?
<Devil_Inside> yyy mozesz przepisa ostatni wyraz
<Devil_Inside> c*
<Devil_Inside> chodzi o Twój problem?
<Devil_Inside> patrzyłem na necie nic o tym nie mam wiedzy nie posiadam nie chcę udzielać błędnych informacji możesz ktoś z tu obecnych wie co zrobić :) ja przepraszam ale nie wiem
<butti> Devil_Inside: pkay, dziekuje...wlasnie na rozwiazaniz tego problemu spapralam lstdc++,
<Devil_Inside> to tym bardziej nie popcham Cię do złego ;) :P
<butti> jacekowski: rozumiem cie doskonale :))
<butti> Devil_Inside: rozumiem cie doskonale mialo byc tu :))
<jacekowski> 11:57 < butti> Devil_Inside: firestorm-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found
<jacekowski> ten blad?
<jacekowski> tez prosty
<butti> tak jacus
<butti> no patrz
 * butti ustawia uszy
<jacekowski> apt-get install lib32stdc++6
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> chyba ze to konkretnej wersji chce
<butti> no chce
<butti> chce konkretnej wersji
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> a to niejako jestes w dupie
<butti> hehe
<butti> mowisz
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> bo watpie ze gdzies znajdziesz jakies paczki dla twojego ubuntu z tak starym glibcem
<jacekowski> chyba ze sama zbudujesz
<butti> czy jesli dostane source tego programu i skompiluje to czy problem bedzie istnial nadal?
<butti> aha
<butti> no dobra
<jacekowski> a jak bedziesz miala source
<butti> tak?
<jacekowski> to mozesz skompilowac tez
<jacekowski> i nie bedzie problemu
<butti> ja tylko slyszalam ze to nie jest takie proste jesli chodzi specyficznie o ten program..ale dobra, zachowam to na oku
<butti> wiele tych domowych kompilacji juz widzialam, wlasnie tego programu, szczegolnie te na 64bit nie funkcjonuja
<drathir> witam...
<Devil_Inside> drathir siemka
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze jak zmusic ssh (sftp, ssh) do uzywania umask systemu a nie jakies kretynskie 700 miteraz robi
<grek> rozumieim ze jak ktos m aubuntu w nasa to moze potrzebowac takich praw, jednak dla desktopowego usera to mega wkrowiajace jest
<grek> napisalem o tym na lauchpad do ubuntu tweak ale nie wiem czy ktos cos zrobi
<grek> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak-website/+question/181388
<drathir> grek: configi
<grek> co ?
<grek> jakie konfigi
<grek> configi
<drathir> grek: sprawdź czy w configu serwera nie klienta nic nie ma o tym w dokumentacji... Ale z drugiej strony ssh ma być bezpieczne...
<grek> bezpieczne ale nie myslec za usera
<grek> jak mam zamontowana lokacje w lokalnej sieci przez sftp
<grek> to ostro wkrorwiajace jest to ze po kazdej operacji trzeba zmieniac prawa plikow
<grek> a to nie kwestia konfogu
<grek> jakis skrypt sie dodaje do ssh zeby zmienial prawa
<grek> po operacjach
<grek> probowalem ale nawet mi nie wyszlo
<drathir> grek: prawa do pliku zmieniasz tylko raz...
<grek> no
<grek> i co go zmienie zapisze skopuje to musze zmeinic
<grek> super
<grek> sprawa
<grek> :)
<xaxes_> grek: a mógłbyś pisać w jednej linii?
<drathir> jak nie chce Ci się bawić to utworz folder w nim skrypt chmod wybrany ./* i tyle
<grek> np. ma ktos domowy komp - na serwerze plikow ma fotki rodzinne - po kazdej zmianie przez kogos prawa zmieniaja sie wiec realnie kazdy musi miec roota zeby sobie zmienic
<grek> tzn jak ze skypt umieszczam w danym katalogu i wszystko w nim bedzie mial okreslone prawa ?
<grek> xaxes_: tak sorki
<grek> drathir: jak nie chce Ci się bawić - nie chodzi mi ze nei chce mi sie w to bawic, na kazdym kompie mam ten sam problem na ktoru narzekaja tez inni userzy
<drathir> grek: nie musi mieć roota każdy posiada  swoje konto i wrzucając na swoim może dowolnie zmieniać chmod...
<grek> przczytaj co napisalem
<grek> tak ale to wspolny katalog - wiec jak ja wrzuce tam fotki - to zona juz nie moze ich poukladac
<nn52> o/
<drathir> grek: tak wykonując skrypt zmieni on prawa wszystkich plików w danym katalogu na takie jakie ustawisz w skrypcie...
<grek> to ze zwoje moge to logiczne - problem ze nei ma rozwiazania na wspolny katalog
<drathir> ja tam wolę ręcznie zmieniać aniżeli miałoby coś "prywatnego" być nawet przez przypadek dostępne na świat...
<grek> to by bylo rozwiazanie- on wykonywany jest kiedy ? zawsze jak cos sie zmieni ? - chodzi mi o to czy jak przez sftp wrzuce do niego katalog ze struktura kataloow on zmieni to ?
<grek> jak w swiat o czym ty mowisz
<grek> to regulujesz dostepem globalnym do kompa i to jest ok
<grek> problemem jest to ze nie mozesz prostym sposobem zrobic na linuxie katalogu wspolnego
<grek> drathir:  - jak by wygladal ten skrypt moze jakis link nei wiem jak to sie nazywa - bo rozumiem ze to jakis wbudowany jest mechanizm ze system go uruchamia ?
<drathir> grek: nie rób wspólnego katalogu ewentualnie wspólny z podkatalogami... To logiczne że jeśli ktoś coś wrzuci tylko ta osoba ma dostęp do tych plików... Zrób każdemu konto serwera www w domomym będzie mniejszy problem bo powinno to ładniej chodzić aniżeli ssh...
<drathir> grek: zwykły wykonywalny basha i jako komenda chmod xxx ./* gdzie xxx to prawa jak dobrze pamiętam
<grek> ssh ladniej chodzi - mowie o sftp - wszyscy maja zamontowany zdalny katalog i moga kazdym dolophinem czy kto tam lubi uzywac tych plikow jak by byly na kompie - i nei ma nic wygodniejszego
<drathir> nn52:  witaj...
<grek> jak wspolny z podkatalogami - to jak maja byc to chyba user wie - przyklad zona i maz maja katalog - fotki - i wnim sobie trzyaja rodzinne fotki - logiczne ze chca zeby oboje mogi je edytowac
<grek> ale ten skrpt - sam sie uruchamia ? czy recznie trzeba go odpalic - tego nie rozumiem
<nn52> witajcie....
<drathir> grek: ten skrypt zmienia wszystkie pliki w katalogu w którym się znajduje...
<drathir> grek: najprościej zrób wspólne konto ssh i po problemie...
<grek> no to ja tez umiem - sudo chmod -R 775 /katalog
<drathir> każdy z tego samego konta będzie korzystał i będzie miał dostęp do plików taki sam...
<grek> jezu to jeszcze gorsze - popatrzcie ze prosty problem a rozwiazania to nie robic tak jak wygodniej komus- jedna z glownych zalet linuxa sa userzy prawa
<grek> i rezygnowac z tego bo nie ma prostej mozliwosci zrobienia wspolnego katalogu - chyba bez sensu
<drathir> grek: bo takim czymś łamiesz politykę bezpieczeństwa...
<grek> nie chodiz mi o to ze mozna to obejsc - z trudem mniej wygodnie ale mzona chodzi ze takie cos jest potrzebne
<grek> co ?
<grek> to jak wielki brat lepiej wie co ci potrzebne
<grek> przeciez po to sa jeszcze grupy -
<drathir> moim zdaniem jeśli wrzucasz plik to normalne, że Ty masz mieć do niego dostęp, a nie każdy użytkownik...
<grek> mozesz sobie zrobic grupa -rodzina . domyslna grupa dla usea rodzina - wtedy cala rodzina moze sobie edyutowav
<grek> to normalne w jednej sytacji - np serwerow pulicznych gdzie prawa moga byc nawet 700
<drathir> jeśli chcesz żeby inne osoby miały do niego dostęp to serwer www lub serwer ftp i mogą pobierać...
<jarek_ubuntu> witam
<grek> serwer ftp gorzej dziala - sftp lepiej
<jarek_ubuntu> miał ktoś może problemy z instalacją nowego ubuntu ?
<grek> tzn przy montowaniu zasobu nie przy zwyklym polaczeniu
<jarek_ubuntu> u mnie instalator zachowuje się tak jak by jakiś błąd grafiki był
<jarek_ubuntu> wyskakują krzaczki
<Dreadlish> co masz za grafike
<jarek_ubuntu> geforce 240 gt
<Dreadlish> dżizas krajstus
<jarek_ubuntu> dosyć nowa to nie wiem czemu problem na ubuntu  normalnie smiga
<grek> drathir: grek: bo takim czymś łamiesz politykę bezpieczeństwa... = czyli system decyduje czy moja zona moze edytowac nasze wspolne pliki czy nie :)
<jarek_ubuntu> tylko przy nowym kernelu miała jakieś problemy ale już działa oki
<Dreadlish> jarek_ubuntu: ten problem zwie sie nouveau
<drathir> grek: grupy są ok, ale musiałbys nowa wspólną dać i każdego nowego użytkownika do niej dodawać...
<jarek_ubuntu> Dreadlish,  jak to rozwiązać ?
<Dreadlish> jarek_ubuntu: wziąć i sprzęt wypieprzyć w pierony
<grek> no jak mam ich dwuch czy 4 czy ktos ma mowie ogolnie ze problem ze nei ma na to rozwiazania
<Dreadlish> inaczej - napisać samemu dobre drivery
<Dreadlish> inaczej - używać starego kernela
<jarek_ubuntu> Dreadlish,  czemu ??
<grek> kilak osob znajomych ktorzy maja linuxa bo im zainstalowalem skarza sie na to
<grek> ale to ze dasz ich do grupy nic ci nie da
<drathir> grek: nie jeśli Ty wrzucasz plik to Ty jesteś panem miecza znaczy się pliku hrhr i Ty nim zarządzasz żona nie ma prawa bez Twojej zgody się do niego dostać...
<Dreadlish> jarek_ubuntu: bo nvidia jak każdy producent kart graficznych olewa wszystko inne prócz linuksa
<grek> bo sftp - zmieni sobie prawa na 700 lub 755
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> wszystko inne prócz windowsa*
<grek> tak tak sobie moge zabezpieczyc cos jak che
<Dreadlish> "bo im nie płacą"
<Dreadlish> i masz
<Dreadlish> stare nv
<Dreadlish> nowe nouveau
<grek> ale to ze nie moge inaczej to juz nie jest komfort to ograniczenie
<Dreadlish> i własnościowy blob
<Dreadlish> i najlepiej X -configure i samemu kontrolować jaki sterownik ma wybrać
<jarek_ubuntu> Dreadlish,  czyli co nie mogę liczyć na instalacje nowego ubuntu ani minta ?
<grek> kopiujac plik musze wykonac wiecej pracy bo zawsze musze mu zmienic prawa - kopletny bezsens - nie wiem co w tym trudnego do zrozumienia
<Dreadlish> jarek_ubuntu: możesz - ale musisz sam zrobić konfiguracje xorga
<Dreadlish> bo inaczej będzie się wszystko pitolić
<grek> arek_ubuntu:  - moze da sie zainstalowac w bezpiecznymtrybie graficznym
<grek> a potem donstalowac karte tak powinno zadzialac
<drathir> grek: ale też grupę musisz dodać chyba do sshd choć nie jestem pewien...
<grek> nie da sie
<grek> wlanie w tym problem da sie jakos przerobic ssh - mega skomplikowane
<jarek_ubuntu> a jak to zrobić , jak instalator nawet nie odpala
<grek> a powinno sie to dac np w ubuntu tweak czy gdzies dla noralnego usera dostepnym miejsu - ustaw chmod domuslny (jednoczesnie dla lokalnych jak i ssf / sftp )  to oczywista oczywistosc dla mnie
<drathir> grek: a spróbuj dodać żonę do własnej grupy i sprawdź... Wiem że to niebezpieczne ale tylko do testu...
<grek> stpawdzalem
<grek> nic to nie da bo maja 755
<grek> a nie 775
<grek> 755 - grupa moze ogladac
<grek> 77 - user i grupa moga zmieniac
<grek> jarek_ubuntu:  to laptop ?
<jarek_ubuntu> nie
<grek> jak stacjonarka mozesz na innym zainstalowac i wlozyc dysk z zainstalwanym bedzie dzialac
<grek> albo zainstalowac na wbudowanej grafice
<grek> po instalacji
<grek> wkladasz ja
<drathir> grek: na bank pamiętam, że gdzieś to widziałem przy grzebaniu w systemowych plikach...
<grek> duza szansa ze sam zasdziala
<drathir> tylko pytanie gdzie to było...
<grek> - tak jest usrawienie default umas dla serwera ssh - ale ssh z tego nie kozysta
<jarek_ubuntu> po co oni to zmieniali w ogóle  przecież było dobrze  , nikt nie potrzebuje   super sprawności graficznej na linux
<grek> gdzies znalazlem ze w polaczeniu dajesz openssh_serwer = jakis skrypt ktor dopiero zmienai
<grek> jak nie
<grek> ja potrzebuje
<grek> super sprawnosc
<grek> zmieniaja nie po to zeby zrobic zle
<drathir> grek: a to może jeszcze z innej strony może program na sztywno ma ustawione i zastępuje ustawienia serwera...
<grek> no ssh tak ma i to wlasnie problem
<grek> :)
<drathir> a spróbuj coś przez scp i zobacz czy da takie prawa jak serwer ma ustawione
<grek> no pewnie ustawi jak ssh - sorki musze leciec wroce do tematu bo to masakra jest
<drathir> grek: chwilka spróbuje zerknac w pliki...
<drathir> grek: ok do później...
<drathir> jarek_ubuntu: jaką wersję ubu masz?
<jarek_ubuntu> 10.04
 * drathir zastanawia się czy alternative jeszcze istnieje
<drathir> jarek_ubuntu: spróbuj odpalić live dopiero spod live instalację...
<jarek_ubuntu> ale live mi nie odpala
<jarek_ubuntu> bo odrazu krzaczki wychodzą
<jarek_ubuntu> w mint tak samo
<mati75> użyj innej dystrybucji
<drathir> jarek_ubuntu: alt ctrl i f10 czy f11 nie pamiętam które dokładnie tam powinny być błędy jakie wyrzuca...
<drathir> może tekstowe będzie działać...
<drathir> i coś podpowie...
<jarek_ubuntu> a są jakieś opcje  podczas instalacji może coś da rade wstukać by odpaliło live normalnie
<drathir> przy uruchamianiu esc opcje powinny się pokazać
<jarek_ubuntu> chcieli dobrze a wyszło jak zawsze
<drathir> 10.04 już trochę ma, ale najlepsze jest...
<lisu> drathir: najlepszy to debian jest
<jarek_ubuntu> w sumie to musze coś z tym zrobić  , bo ja już od windy się odzwyczaiłem
<jarek_ubuntu> ostanio jak próbowałem się nawrócić i znaleść jakiego antywirusa
<jarek_ubuntu> to mi  żadna strona  z antywirusami nie działa
<jarek_ubuntu> od avasta i kasperskiego
<jacekowski> bo miales wirusa
<jarek_ubuntu> :P
<jarek_ubuntu> na systemie który odpalałem 3 razy ? nie chodząc po  jakiś dziwnych stronach
<jacekowski> no a czemu by nie
<jacekowski> raz wystarczy
<drathir> lisu: racja a dokładniej debian i arch...
<drathir> jarek_ubuntu: win to zło...
<lisu> Raz a dobrze ;) poza tym, jak masz Windowsa, to na 99.99% masz, bądź będziesz miał w przyszłości wirusa.
<drathir> ms dobrał się do skype pierwszy dzień od podpisania i wirusy pobierało, podpisał z nokia i nokia upada...
 * lisu zrobił własną usługę voip, ma gdzieś skype'a
<drathir> rage nie korzysta z directxa i lepiej chodzi...
<lim0np> mam takie pytanie do was
<lim0np> czy ktoś kojarzy film miliony brewstera?
<lisu> las rąk widze, sorry dude.
<lim0np> podobno jest podobny film tylko z eddiem murphy
<lim0np> ale nie znam tytułu
<ChaosEngine> lim0np: filmweb.pl kojarzy
<jarek_ubuntu> drathir, wiem
<jarek_ubuntu> a co mac  powiecie ?
<drathir> lisu: arterisk ?
<lisu> drathir: zgadłeś.
<lisu> drathir: asterisk - jeśli chodzi o ścisłość.
<drathir> lisu: dokładnie tak - głupie t9 hrhr
<drathir> lisu: też się tym bawie od jakiegoś czasu i próbuje zmusić żeby z nokia współpracował...
<lisu> drathir: współpracuje z e52
<lisu> drathir: ale trzeba dociągnąć taki patch z nokia developerka
 * lisu ma wyjazd, cya
<drathir> lisu: no ja troszkę starsze próbuje z n80...
<xaxes_> kto mi wykryje syntax error w zapytaniu sql? :)
<drathir> xaxes_: powinno zwrócic Ci linie w której występuje błąd...
<xaxes_> zwróciło, ale nie wiem gdzie tam jest bład
<drathir> to wrzuc ta linie możliwe, że ktoś coś zauważy...
<xaxes_> http://wklej.org/id/644402/
<jacekowski> a ; na koncu zapytania
<jacekowski> poza tym, zle to robisz
<jacekowski> zrob sobie $query='CREATE TABLE '.$przedmiot.'  (id INTEGER NOT NULL PRIMARY KEY,  cwiczenie VARCHAR(100) NOT NULL,  podrecznik VARCHAR(100) NOT NULL,  inne TEXT(1000) NOT NULL)'
<jacekowski> i potem echo $query
<jacekowski> i zobacz co ci generuje
<jacekowski> a id najprawdopodobniej masz ustawione na NOT NULL
<drathir> podkreślając że się nie znam mam pytanie czy id, ćwiczenie, podręcznik, inne nie powinno być w 'id' ?
<jacekowski> nie
<drathir> coś w stylu http://trac.l2jdp.com/browser/trunk/L2J_DataPack/dist/sql/login/accounts.sql
<jacekowski> tu problem jest ze id jest ustawione na NOT NULL a on wsadza NULLa
<drathir> jacekowski: rozumiem...
<xaxes_> jacekowski: ; na końcu, zapomniałem skopiować
<xaxes_> zarazz przetestuję
<xaxes_> a nie powinno być echo(sqlite_query($db, $query));?
<xaxes_> jak tak to i tak mam error Warning: sqlite_query() [function.sqlite-query]: near "(": syntax error in /var/www/panelpd/panel/index.php on line 99
<xaxes_> zaraz będzie "człowieku, problem jest w czymś innym/ale ty jesteś głupi", prawda? :D
<jacekowski> xaxes_: nie
<jacekowski> xaxes_: ehh
<jacekowski> xaxes_: najpierw sobie cale query do jakiejs zmiennej wteguj
<jacekowski> a potem ta zmienna uzyj
<jacekowski> a rowniez pokaz jej zawartosc przy pomocy echo
<jacekowski> wiec pokaz to $query
<xaxes_> http://wklej.org/id/644435/ <- cały kod xaxes.tk/panelpd/panel <- strona
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu 12.12 - Final Version
<xaxes_> 12.12? :D
<jacekowski> ehhhhhhhhh
<Skrzyp> No :)
<jacekowski> xaxes_: no i co ci to wypluwa?
<drathir> Skrzyp: a nie last chance version?
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Skrzyp> Też dobre
<xaxes_> awwww, zapomniałem wrzucić
<xaxes_> teraz jest
<jacekowski> gdzie?
<xaxes_> xaxes.tk/panelpd/panel
<jacekowski> no to juz mam
<jacekowski> $przedmiot = NULL
<jacekowski> == NULL
<xaxes_> dodane i wrzucone
<xaxes_> ale nadal synax error
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> nie rozumiesz
<jacekowski> $przedmiot masz puste
<Dreadlish> cośżeś spierprzył
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: jak zawsze
<Dreadlish> to weź przeczytaj
<Dreadlish> i napraw
<jacekowski> lokiec mnie napierdala
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to go posmaruj
<xaxes_> nie ma to jak przekonanie "e, napiszę to w jeden wieczór, przecież to takie proste"
<dKc> xaxes_, tak
<BlessJah> xaxes_: "proste" to pojecie wzgledne
<xaxes_> łał, zmniejszyłem ilość błędów do jednego
<BlessJah> po każdym błędzie rób 10 pompek
<Skrzyp> Padłby
<BlessJah> po 5 seriach się naprawde dobrze kodzi
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<BlessJah> mózg się dotlenia przy wisułku
<BlessJah> wysiłku*
<BlessJah> poboczna korzyść, jeśli nie zostaniesz programistą, zawsze możesz nosić cegły
<Dreadlish> sam pewno jednej nie zrobi
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ja? uczciwie przyznam że 50 nie zrobię w jednej serii
<Dreadlish> no
 * Dreadlish z resztą też nie zrobi
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: spróbuj
<Dreadlish> teraz nie
<Dreadlish> bo leżę :)
<BlessJah> twardym trza być
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> Hej
<Skrzyp> \o
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy jeszcze dziala
<BlessJah> `scina
<Przekliniak> scina -> poddaje się!
<BlessJah> qermit: "poddaje sie" po ścince brzmi dziwnie, bardziej ściana pasuje :]
<BlessJah> g
<Szatan> o
<Skrzyp> w
<Devil_Inside> witam :]
<Szatan> n
<dKc> o
<xaxes_> Devil_Inside: zjebałeś
<dKc> bo to diabeł wcielony
<Devil_Inside> yyyy... :D
<Devil_Inside> sorry :P
<Skrzyp> c
<Szatan> o
<Skrzyp> k
<tajwanuser> cze
<Skrzyp> ść
<tajwanuser> :P
<m477_> o esu
<Skrzyp> o bo.sh
<m477_> ledwo zyje
<Skrzyp> uejk ap
<m477_> no wlasnie wstalem
<Dudi> Witam
<tajwanuser> Cze
<m477_> o
<foreste> czesc
<Szatan> sześć
<Dreadlish> dwadzieścia
<m477_> dzis piateczek :>
<Dudi> yeeey
<Dudi> piątek
<Dudi> ale co z nim?
<m477_> pijemy
<Dudi> yeeey kończe drugie ale co z tym?
<m477_> ;o
<Dudi> wiem wiem dobry jestem
<sysek> ech
<drathir> m477_: witaj... widzę że znów w formie...
<tajwanuser> mistrz ircowych popijaw
<tajwanuser> szacun
<sysek> ano
<drathir> m477_: takiego zdrowia to ciężko znaleźć gdziekolwiek...
<termi> a kto znowu pije?
<sysek> zgadnij
<termi> emczterysiedemsiedemsiedemkreska?
<sysek> da
<termi> ze tez mu sie nie nudzi tak samemu pic
<tajwanuser> pewnie siedza z kolegami i jeden pisze na irc
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: rownie dobrze moze nas traktowac z kolegow, co nie pic w ogole, tylko probowac sie na element społeczny wykreować
<m477_> ;o
<drathir> to musieliby chyba na zmianę pić... Raz jeden a drugi pisał i odwrotnie...
<jacekowski> qermit: za co tentego zquietowales?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 2017 < xaxes_> Devil_Inside: zjebałeś
<jacekowski> no ale mial racje
<BlessJah> imo też za szybko, powinno być najpierw słowne ostrzeżenie
<BlessJah> chyba że je przeoczyłem
<jacekowski> jak sobie popatrzysz w loga wczesniej to Devil_Inside rzeczywiscie zjebal
<termi> po co do tego wracacie
<termi> bylo minelo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tia, przednia zabawa byla
<jacekowski> nie lubie wifi
<jacekowski> backup mi sie tenteguje i juz sobie mp3 nie poslucham
<BlessJah> nie ma to jak kabel
 * BlessJah tez musi po wifi :<
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zaczyna mnie irytować ta opera, imap się sypie bo co? źle skonfigurowany, błąd w kliencie czy cos z serwerem?
<drathir> jacekowski: qos nie da rady jakoś ustawić?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: u mnie dziala
<jacekowski> drathir: nie
<jacekowski> drathir: bo backup do tego samego hosta po sambie
<jacekowski> i mp3 na tym samym hoscie
<BlessJah> ja o logi pytam, co z nich wynika
<BlessJah> bo ani ich nie widze, ani nie zrozumiem
<jacekowski> no pokazywalem ci
<BlessJah> że nawias zamiast spacji
<qermit> jacekowski: com zbanował zbanowałem
<drathir> jacekowski: hmmm... Ciekawe czy dałoby radę coś w stylu po portach innych puścić i qos na dany port którym mp3 leci zwiększyć priorytet...
<qermit> jacekowski: zasady są proste
<jacekowski> 2011-12-09 23:11:21,381 INFO  [ImapServer-512] [ip=81.190.221.159;] ProtocolHandler - I/O error while processing connection: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Received fatal alert: insufficient_
<jacekowski> security
<jacekowski> to ty?
<jacekowski> drathir: samba ma staly port
<qermit> jacekowski: ale jest coś takiego jak plugin do vfs w sambie i tam można takie cyrki robić chyba
<jacekowski> klient to win
<jacekowski> a serwer to samba
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> ja
<drathir> jacekowski: to teoretycznie wystarczy mplayer na 22 po ssh zwiększyć qos port 22 i zmniejszyć priorytet na port samby...
<drathir> jacekowski: putty pod win obsługuje przesyłanie dźwięku?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: teraz się coś pojawiło? (puściłem tunelem)
<BlessJah> nadal się sypie, do tego studenckiego nie chce mi w tunelu odebrać
<jacekowski> drathir: a skad by ten dzwiek mial isc
<jacekowski> masz nowa opere/
<BlessJah> tak, 11.60
<BlessJah> zaraz po aktualizacji zauważyłem, dlatego wczoraj pytałem o logi
<jacekowski> opera:config
<jacekowski> wejdz tu
<jacekowski> i w security prefs
<drathir> jacekowski: mplayer wiem, że jest w stanie lokalnie ze zdalnego pod linuksem odtwarzać, ale czy putty też tak potrafi to nie wiem...
<jacekowski> Enable TLS v1.1 to i to Enable TLS v1.3
<jacekowski> wtenteguj
<jacekowski> Enable TLS v1.2
<BlessJah> lol, tylko v1.0 było zaznaczone
<jacekowski> drathir: ale to jest inna rzecz
<jacekowski> dziala?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nie mam błędu ale też nie widzę maili
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> bo tu cos widze ze to moze byc problem z polskimi znakami w nazwach folderow
<jacekowski> 2011-12-09 23:32:19,725 INFO  [LmtpServer-618] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;mid=6;ip=94.23.16.81;] mailop - Adding Message: id=4725, Message-ID=<CAFzxSnz_ENHjXFyi2TbacrN5fjHcjR781Qkx5iL5+gHyM=DYmw@mail.gmail.com>, parentId=-1, folderId=2, folderName=Inbox.
<BlessJah> jesli dobrze pamietam, opera nie pobiera zadnych poza inboksem
<jacekowski> pobiera
<jacekowski> popacz w ustawienia
<drathir> jacekowski: Aha... bo w sumie nigdy pod win nie przyszło mi do głowy żeby sprawdzać putty w ten sposób...
<BlessJah> zaraz zmienie
<jacekowski> 2011-12-09 23:33:54,094 INFO  [ImapServer-541] [ip=81.190.221.159;] ProtocolHandler - I/O error while processing connection: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Received fatal alert: insufficient_security
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<BlessJah> wylacze tls v1.0
<jacekowski> sprawdz bez ssl/tls
<jacekowski> podoba mi sie to onlive
<BlessJah> podejrzanie dlugo proboje sciagac
<BlessJah> haslo idzie plaintekstem?
<BlessJah> wtf, wylaczylem tls w tym a wysypalo mi sie studenckie
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> cholera wie
<BlessJah> dobra, student odbiera
<BlessJah> natomiast twoje nie chce
<BlessJah> mutt sciaga, nokia sciaga, opera nie
<jacekowski> hmmmmmm
<jacekowski> a nokia po imapie czy uzywasz AS?
<BlessJah> imap
<BlessJah> zrazilem sie nieco do AS
<BlessJah> jak przypadkiem dowiem sie ze lista kontaktow i wiadomosci nie jest w jakims pliku ktory bede mogl sobie zrzucic, to sie pobawie znowu AS
<BlessJah> nie laczy sie
<BlessJah> mieli, mieli ale nie laczy
<jacekowski> nawet bez ssl?
<BlessJah> nawet bez
<BlessJah> co dziwne, usunalem polskie znaki z nazwy katalogu i opera widzi ten katalog bez polskich znakow
<drathir> BlessJah: próbuj się pobawić portami i szyfrowaniem...
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> nie da sie portami
<jacekowski> usluga siedzi na konkretnym porcie
<drathir> jacekowski: ale w operze... Czy ona ma na sztywno?
<BlessJah> nie ma na sztywno
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jaki AUTH wspiera zimbra?
<jacekowski> nie ma na sztywno
<jacekowski> ale co ci to da
<jacekowski> jak na serwerze imap jest na 143
<jacekowski> i tego nie zmienisz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: do auth nawet nie dochodzi
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pacze u siebie tera
<jacekowski> i dupa
<BlessJah> wszedlem i zobaczylem none, jak zmieniam na plain wywala ze nie obsluguje
<BlessJah> a obslugiwalo
<BlessJah> mutt sciaga ladnie
<drathir> jacekowski: to jeśli opera jest ustawiona na ten port i takie błędy to metoda szyfrowania hasła zostaje...
<qermit> kto robił kiedyś coś na LPC3250?
<BlessJah> wlasnie, nie ma jakiegos update mutt w repo? bo segfault wywala jak dojdzie nowa wiadomosc i pokazuje N-1 wiadomości
<qermit> albo 32x0 jakikolwiek
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> dziwne
<jacekowski> qermit:  masz jakiegos imapa pod reka
<jacekowski> albo ktos inny
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wyglada na to ze opera przestaja odpowiadac po tym jak dostanie odpowiedz na CAPABILITIES
<BlessJah> cokolwiek to znaczy
<termi> 1st
<jacekowski> hmmmm
<jacekowski> 09/12-2011 22:59:59 IMAP#2/2 OUT {Drafts}: 001C SELECT "Drafts" (QRESYNC (1 80811108))
<jacekowski> 09/12-2011 22:59:59 IMAP#2/2 IN {Drafts}: 001C BAD parse error: wrong character; expected ' ' but got '('
<jacekowski> takie cos mam w logu opery
<BlessJah> to co wczoraj, nawias zamiast spacji
<BlessJah> draftsów nie pobieram
<jacekowski> 09/12-2011 23:03:20 IMAP#2/2 OUT {Sent}: 000M SELECT "Sent" (QRESYNC (1 80812273))
<jacekowski> 09/12-2011 23:03:20 IMAP#2/2 IN {Sent}: 000M BAD parse error: wrong character; expected ' ' but got '('
<jacekowski> dla innych folderow to samo
<jacekowski> ahm
<BlessJah> tak na szybko, google mowi ze to moze byc blad zimbry przy pobieraniu katalogow z dziwnymi znakami
<jacekowski> dobra widze problem
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to zbudowany qresync w tej konkretnej wersji zimbry
<BlessJah> cokolwiek to znaczy
<drathir> a może ktoś tu też posiada ta zimbre? Żeby sprawdzić u kogoś innego czy będzie chodzić czy nie... Może to po prostu opera nie radzi sobie ?
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<jacekowski> czytaj co pisze
<jacekowski> zbugowany qresync w zimbrze
<foreste> uzywa ktos kubuntu ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da sie cos zrobic?
<foreste> kubuntu dobrze ma sie ?
<foreste> czy sa kwiatki jak z ubuntu ?
<jacekowski> no powoli
<jacekowski> ahm mam chyba
<jacekowski> zara bedzie chwila prawdy
<jacekowski> abo cus takiego
 * drathir czeka na fajerwerki...
<jacekowski> prawie
<Skrzyp> Chwila prawdy to była z 7 lat temu w tefauenie
<Skrzyp> Bardzo fajny teleturniej, można było wygrać coś normalnego w normalny sposób
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: moment prawdy? to show, gdzie za parawanem czekala rodzina a gosc mial minute na wykonanie zadania?
<Skrzyp> No
<BlessJah> np wyrecytowanie PI do n-tego miejsca albo rozroznianie wod mineralnych?
<Skrzyp> Chwila prawdy*
<BlessJah> pamietam
<BlessJah> choc szczylem jeszcze bylem
<BlessJah> fajne
<Skrzyp> Nie, złożenie budzika w 4 minuty albo coś
<Skrzyp> Też pamiętam, miałem chyba z 8 lat czy coś
<BlessJah> o, to młoda dupa jesteś
<BlessJah> 15 lat?
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> wypicie 0,5l w 3 sekundy
<Skrzyp> 16
<Skrzyp> Czy coś
<BlessJah> gimnazjum jeszcze?
<Skrzyp> Niestety
<Skrzyp> Ostatni rok się męcze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: testuj
<m477_> ;d
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:57:01,935 INFO  [ImapServer-6] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=81.190.221.159;] imap - user blessjah@jacekowski.org authenticated, mechanism=PLAIN [TLS]
<BlessJah> dziala
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:57:02,221 INFO  [ImapServer-6] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=81.190.221.159;] imap - selected folder wioo
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:57:02,555 INFO  [ImapServer-6] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;mid=6;ip=81.190.221.159;] imap - selected folder Sent
<jacekowski> i git
<BlessJah> jaki auth zalecasz?
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia jak po TLS
<BlessJah> jakies ostrzezenie wyskakuje ale maile pobralo prawidlowo
<BlessJah> jesli nic nie ma w logach, to olewam
<BlessJah> dzieki
<jacekowski> bo opera zaczela qresync uzywac
<jacekowski> wyglada na to
<jacekowski> a qresync popsuty w zimbrze byl wyglada na to
<jacekowski> mam cos takiego
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:58:32,924 INFO  [ImapServer-7] [] imap - [81.190.221.159] connected
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:58:33,300 INFO  [ImapServer-7] [ip=81.190.221.159;] ProtocolHandler - I/O error while processing connection: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Received fatal alert: insufficient_security
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:58:33,300 INFO  [ImapServer-7] [] ProtocolHandler - Handler exiting normally
<BlessJah> znowu?
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:58:33,416 INFO  [ImapServer-8] [] imap - [81.190.221.159] connected
<BlessJah> zaraz wylacze tls 1.0
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> to wyglada na to ze opera najpierw probuje 1.0 albo czyms starszym
<jacekowski> nie daje rady
<jacekowski> i sie laczy ponownie
<BlessJah> 1.0 nastarszy jaki umie
<jacekowski> i negocjuje
<jacekowski> bo zaraz potem jest
<BlessJah> ok
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:58:33,416 INFO  [ImapServer-8] [] imap - [81.190.221.159] connected
<jacekowski> 2011-12-10 00:58:33,914 INFO  [ImapServer-8] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=81.190.221.159;] imap - user blessjah@jacekowski.org authenticated, mechanism=PLAIN [TLS]
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-10
<BlessJah> eee... jak tls v1.0 wywalilem to sie nie polaczylo
<jacekowski> to moze tls 1.0 probuje ale jakims slabym szyfrem
<BlessJah> przy duzym obciazeniu lacza wtedy wywalalo mi ze zbyt slabe szyfrowanie wynegocjowala
<BlessJah> jesli pamietasz
<jacekowski> trzeba by poszukac gdzie sie zmienia kolejnosc w jakiej probuj rozne szyfry
<jacekowski> ale to nie dzisiaj
<Skrzyp> Dzisiaj dzisiaj
<Skrzyp> Sobota już
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzie ja bym znalazł drugiego takiego sysadmina jak ty
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: nie dzisiaj
<BlessJah> dzisiaj sobota
<Skrzyp> Opierdaling day?
<BlessJah> ile mozna?
<jacekowski> teraz ide sobie pograc w AC
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ssl minumum security level?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> kombinuj
<jacekowski> ja sie dosc na dzisiaj nakombinowalem
<BlessJah> nie widze w logach nic
<BlessJah> znaczy nie widze logow
<BlessJah> kiedy indziej
<BlessJah> poki dziala, niech dziala
<drathir> BlessJah: pamiętam. że kiedyś mozilla próbowała najpierw ssl, a później tls ciekawe jak to w operze jest zrobione ?
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia
<drathir> swoją droga ta zimbra to strasznie ciężka musi być jak na javie...
<jacekowski> no jest
<Skrzyp> JAK MOŻNA ROBIĆ COŚ NA JAVIE?
<jacekowski> jakies 2G ramu
<Skrzyp> Ile?!
<qermit> tylko?
<jacekowski> qermit: no tyle sam proces javy ssie
<drathir> Skrzyp: ja do javy nic nie mam jest dobra moim zdaniem jedyny minus to trzeba mieć dużo ram-u...
<jacekowski> do tego jest jeszcze zimbrowy mysql i w ogole
<jacekowski> a skroilem ram wzgledem domyslnego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to z 2,5GB zajetego 2GB jest zimbrowy?
<drathir> ale w dzisiejszych czasach jak ram 8gb za 250zł można kupić to da się przeżyć...
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> no ja mam 8G w serwerze
<drathir> serwerowy z ecc jak dobrze pamiętam zapewne droższy ale to i tak straszna roznica w cenach do wcześniejszych...
<jacekowski> i wzialbym wiekszy serwer
<jacekowski> ale nie chce mi sie tego przenosic
<drathir> jacekowski: jeśli bierzesz u tego samego dostawcy to powinien Ci za darmo przenieść dane na nowy sprzęt...
<BlessJah> ovh?
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> drathir: nikt tak nie robi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zasadniczo nie wystarczy przelozenie dysku?
<jacekowski> wystarczy
<jacekowski> ale w tych nowych serwerach sa 2T dyski
<jacekowski> a ja mam 750G
<BlessJah> to bedziesz mial 2,75T
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> a raid?
<jacekowski> to sie tak nie da
<BlessJah> jeden dysk poza raidem nie moze byc?
<drathir> linux chyba powinien  dynamicznie poradzić sobie z nowym sprzętem bez problemów...
<jacekowski> nie poradzi sie
<jacekowski> konfiguracja sieci sie zesra
<jacekowski> bo udev przydzieli eth1 do nowej karty sieciowej
<jacekowski> i bedzie probowal po dhcp ja stentegowac
<jacekowski> co oczywiscie nie wyjdzie
<drathir> aj jeśli masz raida fakt tutaj może być problem...
<drathir> jacekowski: oj to myślałem, że automatycznie przydzieli nowa na eth0, a aplikacje i tak przeważnie po interfejsie szukają...
<drathir> no to nie tak kolorowo to wygląda jednak...
<drathir> jacekowski: a tutaj dałoby radę płynnie lvm przenieść między dyskami?
<drathir> w takiej sytuacji z słabszego na mocniejszy.
<drathir> mmm... Na takich 8gb ramu już maszynę wirtualna możnaby było spokojnie postawić obok innych rzeczy...
<drathir> max z 2 rdzenie przydzielone... i z 512 do 1gb ramu... do testów jak znalazł...
<BlessJah> drathir: zimbra jest taka maszyna wirtualna :>
<BlessJah> serwer w serwerze
<drathir> BlessJah: to ja już zaczynam wujka przepytywac, bo coraz bardziej intrygująco to zaczyna wyglądać...
<BlessJah> mowilem o wymaganiach
<jacekowski> VMka z 1G ramu?
<Dreadlish> a nie wolno?
<drathir> no tak wmware wykupiło...
<jacekowski> to sie nazywa zabawka
<jacekowski> a nie vmka
<qermit> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak to i tak vm :p
<drathir> BlessJah: myślałem, że to po prostu zwykły proces javy na serwerze...
<BlessJah> bardzo zasobozerny proces javy
<BlessJah> to mialem na mysli
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tia, szczegolnie jak sie porowna z serwerem, ktory ma mniej niz 100mb
<drathir> najciekawsze w opisie jest wsparcie dla blackberry... Hrhr
<m477_> pijemy
<Dreadlish> pij pij aż sie porzygasz
<m477_> imposibru
<Dreadlish> nawet najlepsi porzygać sie mogą
<Dreadlish> ja ide spać
<BlessJah> znowu m477?
<drathir> choć ja jednak zostanę na postfixie, bo tyle ramu to lapek jechałby cały czas na swapie...
<BlessJah> na lapku serwer masz?
<BlessJah> czy na lapku chcesz maila stawiac?
<jacekowski> drathir: tylko ze zimbra ma MfE czy tam ActiveSync
<jacekowski> drathir: webmaila
<jacekowski> drathir: przeszukiwanie
<jacekowski> drathir: backupy wbudowane
<jacekowski> i kupe innych rzeczy
<jacekowski> ale ma glownie activesync
<jacekowski> i mi sie z telefonem synchronizuje
<drathir> BlessJah: tak, tak trochę w celach szkoleniowych do poznawania na lapku się bawie programami, które normalnie na serwerku powinny być...
<jacekowski> zainstaluj sobie quagge
<jacekowski> male a bedziesz mial zabawy na dlugo
<drathir> jacekowski: właśnie patrzę na dołączone oprogramowanie to dosłownie jak serwer jeszcze ssh tylko brakuje... No ale takie środowisko maszyny wirtualnej napewno jest o wiele bezpieczniejsze dla systemu...
<drathir> BlessJah: postfix już na lapku w sumie stoi i działa... Spod tel testowałem i ładnie łączyło...
<drathir> ktoś grał w Assasian creed tego nowego(błędy w nazwie zapewne są) ? Ładna to ma grafikę?
<drathir> jacekowski: dopisuje do listy...
<jacekowski> ja gram teraz
<jacekowski> drathir: zainstaluj sobie klienta onlive
<jacekowski> drathir: i mozesz pograc w triala
<jacekowski> drathir: ew popatrzec jak ktos inny gra
<jacekowski> http://www.onlive.co.uk/
<jacekowski> mozesz popatrzec jak ja gram nawet
<jacekowski> i mozna nawet grac na ipadzie
<jacekowski> albo androidowych telefonach
<drathir> jak narazie miałem kontakt i dostęp tylko do jednego dedyka choć nie jako root to serwerek o dziwo cały czas stoi jeszcze i żadnych problemów nie było... Więc na lapku się bawie co nieco coś w stylu, żeby po podłączeniu do neta z zewnętrznym ip dało się z  tego korzystać zdalnie... Na początki i naukę takie coś musi mi wystarczyć, a i tak dobra zabawa przy tym jest...
<drathir> jacekowski: niestety jak narazie symbian...
<BlessJah> drathir: co ci w symbianie nie pasuje?
<jacekowski> drathir: to na win tez klient jest
<drathir> jacekowski: co do grania l2 (www.lineage2.com) jedynie i niezmiennie chodź ta najnowsza kronika god nie przypadła mi do gustu... Fakt jest za darmo na oficjalu ale jednak to już nie to samo co kiedyś... Maksimum freya lub h5 na serwerach prywatnych...
<jacekowski> onlive to nie lineage2
<jacekowski> t jest zupelnie cos innego
<drathir> BlessJah: do s60v3 jest ok powyżej to porażka jak dla mnie...
<jacekowski> onlive to gra odpalona na serwerze gdzies tam a do ciebie strumieniowany obraz na zywo
<BlessJah> ja mam s60v3
<jacekowski> symbian ftw
<BlessJah> drathir: jaki telefon i ktory symbian?
<BlessJah> anna?
<drathir> BlessJah: broń boże anna to największa porażka moim zdaniem... Obecnie powrót do przeszłości n80 s60v3
<jacekowski> ja mam belle
<jacekowski> i dzisla
<jacekowski> dziala
<jacekowski> bez problemow
<BlessJah> no tak, rzeczywiscie przeszlosc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja bym sie chetnie E6 pobawil
<drathir> tak się ta anna chwalili a na pierwszy kontakt krótki to prawie wygląda jak s40 z wrzuconym flashem...
<BlessJah> tu nie o wyglad chodzi
<jacekowski> N8 to jest belle
<jacekowski> drathir: ale o co ci chodzi
<BlessJah> n80
<jacekowski> drathir: bo narzekasz
<BlessJah> dobra
<BlessJah> spac kiedys w koncu isc trzeba
<foreste> dobre jest kubuntu ?
<drathir> BlessJah: miałem ta e63? Z qwerty to to chodzenie so menu mnie irytowało niby takie mulace wrażenie płynności... Możliwe że coś dodali ale na pierwszy kontakt chwilowy mnie nie powaliło wręcz odrzuciło...
<BlessJah> foreste: nie pytales sie juz?
<foreste> ta
<BlessJah> drathir: a ja uwazam qwerty za jeden z wiekszych plusow
<foreste> ale nik t nic nie mowil ;p
<BlessJah> ale jestem dziwny i pisze programy na tym telefonie (przez ssh, nie ma chyba gcc na symbiana)
<drathir> jacekowski: bo nokia już sama się miota rozwija symbiana chodź on umiera jednocześnie pakuje się w w7 dziwna taktyka...
<jacekowski> nie
<drathir> BlessJah: kolorowych...
<BlessJah> symbian umiera od... (zastanawia sie kiedy sie symbian pojawil na rynku)
<BlessJah> drathir: a tak, mialem isc spac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 30 lat temu
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> wlasnie
<BlessJah> od 30 lat umiera
<BlessJah> ide spac CYA
<drathir> BlessJah: ja też teraz na putty przez nokie siedzę i mi jak najbardziej ten programik odpowiada... Ale tak na dobra sprawę możliwości symbiana choć duże podobno według specyfikacji telefony bardzo ograniczają...
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> a czego niby symbian nie umie
<jacekowski> symbian jest jedynym systemem operacyjnym ktory potrafi na jednym procesorze miec jednoczesnie stos GSM i aplikacje uzytkownika
<drathir> no i niestety moim zdaniem market nokii nie wygra z marketem androida blackberry czy apple.
<jacekowski> dlatego sie powiazali z microsoftem
<drathir> jacekowski: trochę nie za czytelnie napisałem symbian potrafi, ale telefony za słabe są jak na jego możliwości...
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> a co za slabego jest w telefonach
<jacekowski> 680MHz ARM w N8 i 256M ramu dla systemu ktory nie uzywa maszyny wirtualnej jak android
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym wszystko jest szybsze i zuzywa mniej ramu
<drathir> kiedyś gdzieś czytałem, że symbian potrafi puścić obraz po hdmi w hd ale w telefonach wątpię że prędko takie możliwości wprowadza...
<jacekowski> N8
<jacekowski> juz robi takie cos
<jacekowski> raz tego uzylem zeby zobaczyc czy dziala
<drathir> jacekowski: jak dla mnie największy minus to niewielka ilość ramu w s60v3 była, choć procek by wytrzymał to niestety z powodu braku pamięci aplikacji nie można było za wiele uruchomić, może w wyższych modelach i annie to poprawili, bo jak dla mnie dla samego użytkownika te 256 do użytku to minimum... 128 to mało...
<drathir> jacekowski: ale to łączna ilość pamięci tej n8 czy tylko na system?
<jacekowski> 256M ramu
<drathir> to użytkownik ok 150 zapewne dostaje do użytku w e51 ok 80 miałem i to było mało...
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> Ngage mialo 32M
<jacekowski> i odpalic moglem 2 gry jednoczesnie
<jacekowski> i jeszcze mp3 odtwarzac
<drathir> w n80 niecałe 20 jest co jest masakrycznie mało... Putty, ucweb i tyle się tylko zmieści uruchomisz xplore to jest możliwość że coś Ci się zamknie uruchomisz więcej zakładej w ucweb wyrzuci Ci inne aplikacje... Dlatego ram tu w s60v3 moim zdaniem jest największym niedopatrzeniem...
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> ale to jest stary telefon
<jacekowski> i mial duzo ramu jak na tamte czasy
<drathir> ogólnie jako system jest ok i jestem zadowolony, ale moim zdaniem za bardzo ograniczany przez telefon...
<jacekowski> iphone 2 lata pozniej mial 128M ramu
<jacekowski> i to byl wtedy standard
<jacekowski> a N80 miala 40M
<drathir> no tak dużo i nie... Potencjał systemu i tak jest większy niż sprzętu... Dlatego obawiam się że w tych nowych nokiach może być podobnie s40 miałem możliwość się bawić to jak dla mnie jest porażka dokładnie nokia c3...
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> Ngage mialo 28M ramu dokladnie
<jacekowski> i dzialalo
<drathir> a to nie taka stara nokia... Fakt niższa polka... Ale jednak zbyt ubogo jak na cenę tego telefonu...
<jacekowski> jaka nie stara?
<jacekowski> 2006
<jacekowski> nikt wtedy nie dawal wiecej do telefonu
<drathir> a to nie taka stara nokia... Fakt niższa polka... Ale jednak zbyt ubogo jak na cenę tego telefonu... to do c3
<jacekowski> ale to jest najnizsza polka
<jacekowski> dla tych co chca smartfona ale nie do konca
<jacekowski> i 128M to nie tak malo
<drathir> jacekowski: mnie dziwi jak na ngage chodziły te gry czy to miało osobny procek i ram, bo na e51 korzystając z gier na ngage przez 'emulator' choć nie jestem do końca pewien na jakiej zasadzie to działało ale dało się grać obraz ładny tylko, że ram był na e51 na rezerwie
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<jacekowski> drathir: to nie byl emulator jako tako
<jacekowski> drathir: tylko kawalek softu zapewniajace API ktore ngage mialo ( karty pamieci z grami mialy rozne zabezpieczenia i ngage mialo rozne specyficzne swoje rzeczy )
<jacekowski> drathir: i to chodzilo na jednym 102MHz procku
<drathir> jacekowski: ale w cenie tej niższej półki niestety można już andka znaleźć, który niestety nie ma co ukrywać bije możliwościami nokie c3
<jacekowski> drathir: znajdziesz telefon z androidem za £95
<jacekowski> bo tyle nowka kosztuje
<jacekowski> na karte
<jacekowski> bez simlocka
<drathir> jacekowski: co do procka się zgodzę e51 nie mulilo  tragicznie bardziej mnie dziwi ilość ramu w ngage i że to chodziło tam... No chyba że grając telefon i jego procesy były wyłączone i tylko tryb grania aktywny... Bo ramu to sporo zabierało...
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dzwonilo i gralo i wszystko
<jacekowski> tylko ze w 2002 te 28M ramu w telefonie to bylo duzo
<jacekowski> komputery mialy niewiele wiecej
<drathir> mnie zaskoczyła specyfikacja xperii mini pro i jej ceny na allegro, gdybym miał się zdecydować kiedyś na androida właśnie ten model bym brał wygląd ciekawy i to co w środku do ceny naprawdę ciekawie moim zdaniem wygląda...
<jacekowski> PS2 wydane w 20000
<jacekowski> 2000
<jacekowski> konsola do gier, nieprzenosna miala 32M ramu
<drathir> ja jak przypomnę sobie dysk twardy 10gb w stacjonarce to uwierzyć nie mogę jak się na tym można było pomieścić...
<jacekowski> ale jestem pod wrazeniem GTA:SA
<jacekowski> jak to dzialalo na 32M ramu
<jacekowski> na konsoli
<drathir> ps2? o.O
<jacekowski> ta
<drathir> to chyba grafika musi mieć z 1gb na pokładzie hrhr
<drathir> i całe tekstury do pamięci grafiki pakowane...
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> 4M
<qermit> `ping
<Przekliniak`> pong
<m477_> ;o
<qermit> Przekliniak`: nick Przekliniak
<drathir> no to ja nie wiem jak działało i jak to było w stanie przetwarzać tekstury...
<m477_> pic or didnt happen
<jacekowski> bo ramu nie trzeba tak duzo
<qermit> no, przepiąłem sobie router wkońcu
<jacekowski> pozostaje sam fakt ze na padzie sie do dupy gra
<drathir> ale żeby dynamicznie pobierać z płyty i bez lagów z tak małym buforem to naprawdę imponujące...
<qermit> drathir: nie, poprostu i686 jest do bani
<jacekowski> drathir: wiem jak to bylo widac na PC
<jacekowski> drathir: jak ladowalo tekstury w locie
<jacekowski> a i686 nie jest do bani
<jacekowski> tylko konsole to byl duzy rynek
<jacekowski> i nie mozna powiedziec komus z konsola zeby sobie szybsza kupil bo nie ma szybszych
<drathir> jacekowski: pad jedynie do prostych symulatorów lotu statkami kosmicznymi mi się wydaje przydatny... No i jakichś buziobijek co jak najszybciej się wciska wszystkie klawisze...
<jacekowski> wiec nie ma ze malo ramu, nie ma ze boli, musi wejsc
<qermit> drathir: samochodówki fajne są na padzie
<drathir> jacekowski: a w konsolach w tamtych czasach nie było czasem ddr5 w grafice ?
<jacekowski> ps2 mialo rambusa
<jacekowski> najszybszy ram wtedy na rynku
<drathir> qermit: wydaje mi się że zbyt czuły pad na samochodówki może być klawiatura jakoś wygodniej mi się grało... Może przyzwyczajenie...
<qermit> czas spaść
<jacekowski> ja sie zastanawiam jak by sie prawdziwym autem jechalo tak jak na klawiaturze
<kklimonda> drathir: pad ma analogowy kontroler
<jacekowski> ze od konca do konca kierownica
<drathir> qermit: kolorowych...
<kklimonda> drathir: więc jest tak czuły jak chcesz - na klawiaturze znacznie gorzej się jeździ (a w nowe wyścigówki praktycznie się nie da grać bez pada/kierownicy)
<kklimonda> nowe gry w ogóle prawie nie są optymalizowane pod klawiaturę
<drathir> jacekowski: nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby byli agenci co przerobili sterowanie auta na klawiaturę... W sumie jeśli daliby pełne wspomaganie kierownicy to byłoby możliwe...
<jacekowski> wspomaganie kierownicy to jest w ogole kawalek ciekawej technologii
<jacekowski> bo nawet jesli gdzies zacznie cieknac cos
<jacekowski> to i tak kierowca musi byc w stanie kierownica ukrecic
<drathir> kklimonda: mów mi mów ja na bardzo starej taniej kierownicy w dircie nawet 100metrów nie przejechalem i auto kasacja... Ciekawe czy teraz te nowe z wysokiej półki bardzo się różnią, omijając wibracje i sprzeżenia zwrotne, ale sama reakcja i czułość...
<kklimonda> drathir: "starej taniej" sugeruje, ze byla po prostu do niczego
<drathir> jacekowski: ale pełne wspomaganie tylko w ciągnikach i takich maszynach raczej w autach to nie wygodne by było...
<kklimonda> chociaż ja wolę z padem rozwalić się na kanapie
<jacekowski> w autach tez masz wspomaganie
<jacekowski> takie samo
<drathir> kklimonda: coś pokroju manty wibracje miała pedały biegi nawet i dual pc-ps2
<kklimonda> drathir: dostajesz to za co płacisz
<drathir> jacekowski: nie, nie takie samo w autach jest takie pół...
<drathir> w ciągnikach z pełnym kierownicą możesz kręcić ile chcesz bo ona jedynie do czujników przekazuje obrót, a w autach musi być nie pełne, bo jeśli byłoby pełne to kierowca nie czułby w ogóle auta i tego nie dałoby się prowadzić...
<m477_> oO
<jacekowski> drathir: to sie nazywa drive by wire
<drathir> w ciągnikach z pełnym puszczas kierownicę i Ci koła nie zmienia położenia choć niekoniecznie będziesz prosto jechać, bo nierówności na polu mogą kierunek każdy zmienić...
<jacekowski> to jest inna sprawa
<jacekowski> bo nie wiem czy wiesz, ale kola w aucie sa pochylone
<jacekowski> i dlatego sie prostuja
<jacekowski> i dlatego jak ktos ma zle zrobiona geometrie to auto moze nawet bokiem jechac
<jacekowski> chociaz tak zle to przewaznie po wypadkach jest
<drathir> jacekowski: możliwe osobach która w ciągniku z tego korzystała nazwała to pełnym wspomaganiem i to elektronika na kierownicy plus siłowniki hydrauliczne tam niżej...
<jacekowski> drive by wire to sie nazywa
<jacekowski> a w samolotach fly by wire
<drathir> fajna nazwa nawet...
<drathir> przynajmniej rąk na polu podczas jazdy już nie urywa... hrhr bo zapewne na starych wpadając w koleine ładnie musiało szarpać...
<drathir> jacekowski: a co do pochylenia nie wiedziałem myślałem, że tylko w tych starych amortyzatorach hmmm piórowych ? Czy jakoś tak one pod ciężarem kąt zmieniały...
<drathir> najczęściej takie były chyba stosowane w ciężkich dużych pojazdach naczepach ciężarówek?
<jacekowski> to jest pochylone gora 5 stopni
<jacekowski> i to w bardzo malych samochodach tyle
<jacekowski> normalny samochod nie przekracza 2 stopni
<drathir> to się z wyglądu składało z kilku elementów, warstw stali ułożonych jedna na drugiej złączonych ze sobą...
<drathir> to wydają się niewielkie wartości...
<jacekowski> a piorowe amortyzatory sa uzywane wszedzie gdzie jest duze obciazenie
<jacekowski> drathir: wystarczajaco duze zeby auto prosto jechalo
<jacekowski> drathir: a przy 100km/h bez wspomagania przy 2 stopniach nie dasz rady kierownicy bardzo odkrecic
<drathir> choć teraz w tirach w naczepach to chyba poduszki powietrzne jakieś mają z wyglądu to wygląda tak jakby ciśnieniowe jakieś były...
<jacekowski> drathir: w pociagach tez maja takie
<jacekowski> piorowe sie dalej uzywa
<jacekowski> wszedzie gdzie trzeba duze obciazenia i niezawodnosc
<jacekowski> dlatego prawdziwe offroadowe 4x4 maja takie
<drathir> no fakt nie dziwi mnie to... takie coś żeby poszło to mało prawdopodobne,bo nawet z wyglądu strasznie wytrzymałe...
<jacekowski> to tez jest kwestia konstrukcji
<jacekowski> jeden element
<jacekowski> popatrz na mcphersona zawieszenie
<jacekowski> masz resor
<jacekowski> amortyzator
<jacekowski> wachacze
<jacekowski> bardzo skomplikowane tak na prawde
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza do naprawy w warunkach polowych
<drathir> no tak tyle części i każda osobno może pójść...
<drathir> choć w zastosowaniu dla komfortowej jazdy z racji, że bardziej czułe mają przewagę...
<jacekowski> chociaz byly przypadki ze jak resor piorowy puszczal to konczylo sie tym ze wyrywalo wal napedowy ze skrzyni biegow
<jacekowski> razem z cala osia
<drathir> ale teoretycznie z racji materiału to raczej tak z miejsca nie powinno strzelić... Najpierw powinny być jakieś ślady pęknięć czy wygiecia czy jak aluminium odrazu z hukiem idzie ?
<jacekowski> nikt na takie rzeczy nie patrzy
<drathir> choć z drugiej strony to masa niemała tam jest i nie ma co się dziwić, że jak główna podpora pójdzie to nie jest kolorowo i co gorsze teoretycznie drugi może ucierpieć nawet pod źle rozłożonym ogromnym ciężarem...
<jacekowski> takie przewaznie sa uzywane w jakichs autach terenowych
<drathir> a to dziwne, że kierowcy nie dbają o własne bezpieczeństwo i nie oglądają własnych samochodów...
<jacekowski> drathir: pomysl gdzie takie auta terenowe jezdza
<jacekowski> po zadupiach w afryce i takich miejscach
<jacekowski> jedzie sobie z gorki albo pod gorke
<jacekowski> i nagle resor przy jakiejs dziurze nie dal rady
<drathir> Na dobra sprawę polsce to samymi terenówkami powinno się jeździć biorąc pod uwagę stan dróg i wysokość krawężnikow...
<jacekowski> a auto cale uwalone z blota
<jacekowski> drathir: tylko ze sa terenowki i sa SUVy
<jacekowski> drathir: taki land rover discovery
<jacekowski> robia wersje terenowa i autostradowa
<jacekowski> terenowa ma znacznie wyzsze zawieszenie
<jacekowski> inna skrzynie biegow
<jacekowski> inne dyferencjaly
<drathir> no tak tak, w terenie ciężko sprawdzać ale po wyprawie powinno być tak, że jakiś mechanik zawsze przegląda szybkiego robi...
<jacekowski> nie zauwazysz zmeczenia materialu
<drathir> zawsze miałem wrażenie że taki hammer na polskie drogi dziury i krawężniki byłby najlepszy...
<jacekowski> nie
<drathir> tylko trochę z szerokośćia takiego auta w polsce byłoby ciężko...
<jacekowski> to nie jest terenowe auto
<drathir> ale zawieszenie wysokie szerokie i wygląda na dość porządne...
<jacekowski> terenowe auta maja bardzo wysokie i bardzo miekkie zawieszenie
<jacekowski> hummer jest nisko zawieszony
<drathir> no w takim hammerze to raczej sztywne są tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje...
<jacekowski> miekkie zawieszenie ma ta zalete ze lepiej pracuje na gownianej drodze
<jacekowski> ale za to na autostradzie czujesz sie jakbys jechal po galaretce
<drathir> czy ja wiem czy tak bardzo nisko jak spod kabiny na oko na wysokości kolana się znajduje...
<jacekowski> i tak swoja droga odnioslem wrazenie ze do polski sprzedaja auta z miekkszym zawieszeniem niz do UK
<jacekowski> ale ide spac
<drathir> kolorowych snów...
<drathir> choć ładnie wygląda to i tak na benzynę tylko trzeba by było zarabiać chcąc jeździć takim autem... hrhr
<jacekowski> diesel
<jacekowski> ze wzgledu na duzy moment obrotowy przy niskich obrotach
<jacekowski> a w ogole takie auta jeszcze maja szpere a nie normalny dyferencjal
<jacekowski> smiesznie jest jak sie ostro przyspiesza takim
<jacekowski> bo wszystko fajnie ale kola normalnie przy przyspieszaniu niekoniecznie przenosza rowna ilosc mocy
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza turbodieslem
<jacekowski> bo przyspieszasz i nagle turbo zaczyna robic swoje i zwieksza sie roznica pomiedzy kolami i szpera sie blokuje i konczysz na drzewie
<jacekowski> ide spac
<drathir> jacekowski: kolorowych jeszcze raz...
<drathir> i później się zastanawiać po co, dlaczego te drzewo przebiegało przez drogę...
<Skrzyp> Bu!
<Skrzyp> Kurde, ja to coś mam nie tak
<Skrzyp> Wszyscy idą spać, a ten by siedział
<Skrzyp> A potem śpi do trzeciej
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Dobra - idę się zmusić
<drathir> Skrzyp: kolorowych...
<drathir> m477_: zapewne na warcie...
<m477_> drathir: ano
<drathir> okraść czuwających nie okradna...
<m477_> ?
<drathir> a to tak w przenośni, że czuwających będących na kanale choć nieobecnych to nie okradna...
<m477_> ~~
<foreste> zainstaluje kubuntu
<m477_> ;o
<foreste> fedora jest jakas nie stabilna
<foreste> i smietnik ma w repoz
<foreste> paczki budowane pod f15 sa w f16
<foreste> i to niedziala
<m477_> i co
<foreste> to officialne repoz
<foreste> instaluje kde partition manager i wywala blad
<foreste> ze brak libparted.so.0
<foreste> a parted jest zainstalowany
<m477_> ;o
<foreste>  dbus zalicza samo zniszczenie
<drathir> może jakieś repo wsteczne coś Ci dodało...
<foreste> instaluje kubuntu aktulizacja i mega kastracja procesow
<foreste> szczerze ?
<foreste> dziwnie czuje sie
<drathir> to ta kastracja może trochę zająć czasu...
<foreste> w rpm
 * Skrzyp kurde zasnąć nie może.
<foreste> w pakietach deb lepiej czuje sie ;)
<foreste> sa proste ;p
<drathir> choć to mało prawdopodobne, bo system powinien krzyczeć cokolwiek, że nie kompatybilne i nowsza wersja dostępna...
<Skrzyp> Co to ma być? Power managing mi zwisł? m477_, ty mi powiedz, ty się znasz na spaniu.
<foreste> Skrzyp: wystukaj --force ;p
<drathir> a rpm i deb chyba można przekształcać między sobą?
<foreste> drathir:  niemow mi o rpm
<foreste> to to jest zuo
<Skrzyp> Nie mam uprawnień do --force - nie należę do grupy alko ani narkoza
<foreste> kubuntu ma rcconf ?
<foreste> moje ulubione nozyczki do kastracji ;x
<Skrzyp> Po co kubuntu? Nie lepiej bootstrapić Ubu i walnąć OB/XFCE/TDE?
<m477_> co
<drathir> foreste: naprawdę, aż tak bardzo to się różni między sobą jeśli można przekształcać jeden w drugi?
<m477_> chmod +alko Skrzyp
<Skrzyp> acces denied: uptime too short
<foreste> tak musialbym nowe iso sciagac
<foreste> bo sare 11 mam
<Skrzyp> libalko.so.0 error: cannot find ~/dowod_osobisty.key
<drathir> na debiana przejdz...
<foreste> a aktulizacja dluzej trwa niz sciagnac i nowe iso
<m477_> zaloz worek plastikowy na glowe
<drathir> Skrzyp: masz mleko w lodówce?
<foreste> drathir:  bylem na debianie
 * Skrzyp woli Archa-Fedore-Gienia-Ubu z bootstrapa
<Skrzyp> Mam, a co?
<drathir> zrób kakao wypij i położ się wtedy...
<Skrzyp> Podać?
<foreste> ale przerazilo ospalosc developerow
<Skrzyp> No raczej - iceweasel nadal 3.6 :)
<Skrzyp> Ale nie, ostatnio przeszli na 5.0 :)
<drathir> ja się niedługo będę musiał zbierać chyba między debianem a archem...
<foreste> w wersji sid czekac na kde nowke -.-
<Skrzyp> Archa bier
<Skrzyp> Masz aura
<foreste> polroku ponad
<drathir> arch dobry bo wycinać nic nie trzeba...
<foreste> rozumiem wersja testin i stable sa zacofane ale sid to wielkie przegiecie :>
<Skrzyp> W archu trzeba dodawać, nie ucinać :)
<foreste> ja jestem ostatnio jakos brutalny ;p
<foreste> pigwinom ucinam  cos ;p
<Skrzyp> Skrzydła
<Skrzyp> Całą Antarktydę wyciąłeś
<drathir> pingwiny fajne zwierzątka...
<m477_> ;o
<Skrzyp> Mają spore kernele
<drathir> tylko nie wiem jak arch się sprawuje przy dłuższym korzystaniu... Czy niespodzianek nie robi...
<m477_> arcz to zlo
<lisu> o/
<sysek> czesc lisu
<matti_> m nie śpij
<matti_> m477_: jesteś?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<matti_> weź
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave!
<sysek> czesc Benio
<|B|enedyktXVI> witka siemanko
<foreste> wrescie na debach ;p
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> nie taki deb straszny jak go malują
<foreste> no
<Dreadlish> tylko neosie ubunciarze robią syf koło dupy
<foreste> teraz kubuntu mam  ;]
<foreste> na fedorze nie wytrzymalem -.-
<foreste> ma bombke w sobie
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<foreste> co ptrafi zepsuc nastruj
<foreste> dbus walil sie
<Dreadlish> to po kij go masz?
<Dreadlish> są takie rzeczy które się pieprzą bez powodu
<foreste> jak dbus to kde walil sie
<Dreadlish> (consolekit, pulse, dbus, hal)
<foreste> jedna wada ubu i pochodnych
<foreste> sudo ;d
<foreste> za kazdym razem stukaj ;p
<foreste> w konsoli
<Dreadlish> sudo -i
<Dreadlish> [solved]
<Dreadlish> albo sudo passwd && su -
<sysek> ech. ile ja bym dal zeby pojechac do Mokswy
<sysek> Moskwy*
<sysek> albo sudo -i && passwd
<Dreadlish> sysek: pojedź z torrentowem
<sysek> chyba Cie boli
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> chyba że nie jesteś aż takim samobójcą
<foreste> chyba ubu ma problem z ram
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<foreste> potrafi wiecej ugrysc ram z jakas aplikacja ;/
<Dreadlish> normalka
<Dreadlish> liby załaduje
<Dreadlish> wyłączysz
<Dreadlish> a liby zostają
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/zrzutekranu141.jpg/
<foreste> a co z tego wylaczyc ?
<Dreadlish> masz skaner?
<Dreadlish> grek:
<Dreadlish> foreste:
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> spokojnie możesz wywalić kerneloopsy pppd-dns i saned
<Dreadlish> jak nie szyfrujesz żadnych partycji to też cryptdisks
<Dreadlish> jak nie monitorujesz temperatury to i lm-sensors
<Dreadlish> jak nie używasz modemu albo telefonu jako modemu to i modemmanager
<Dreadlish> i rsync
<Dreadlish> tyle widze
<Dreadlish> jak nie trzeba ci graficznego odpalania systemu (tzn. splashscreena) to i plymouthy wszystkie
<foreste> neta mam z tel
<Dreadlish> no to modemmanager zostaw
<foreste> rsync coto ?
<foreste> rsync nie uczesniczy w ssh ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<sysek> ;))
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wilku> tajwanuser: o/
<tajwanuser> ;>
<Wilku> Oh no
<TheNumb> uh oh ah
<TheNumb> Ech och ich
<TheNumb> ...
<Wilku> TheNumb: Twoja klawiatura lubi fap fap jak widzę
<tajwanuser> lol, myszka mi sie zaciela i nie moge odkliknac
<Skrzyp> No w Ubuntu jest taki bug
<Skrzyp> Od 10.10
<tajwanuser> ja myslalem, ze to przez panel dotykowy w lapku
<Skrzyp> Możliwe
<Skrzyp> Bo też mam i som konflikty czasamy
<tajwanuser> zrobilbym reset gnome, ale musze czekac na zakonczenie downloadu:P
<tajwanuser> hm... debian czy arch
<Dreadlish> arch
<Skrzyp> Arch w nieskończonśc
<tajwanuser> na debiana z ubuntu przeniose sie bez zgrzytow, bo to praktycznie to samo
<tajwanuser> na archa?
<Skrzyp> Posłuże się tu mottem MorphOS'a - made to fly
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<tajwanuser> chyba mam wolna partycje 10gb
<Dreadlish> ja sie z arche mieszcze na pierdajwie 4gb
<tajwanuser> ubuntu jak chcialem wepchnac na 5gb(chya), to nie dal sie:P
<nn52> ja się z debianem mieszczę w 3gb :>
<tajwanuser> ale to ubuntu
<Dreadlish> nn52: 4gb = cały system zajmujący 800mb i miejsce na /home
<nn52> Dreadlish: co sie chwalisz?? :D
<nn52> Puppy Linux zajmuje nam mniej
<Dreadlish> ale to puppy ;d
<nn52> :P ale linux
<termi> do dupy? ;)
<nn52> termi: nie wyrażaj się chujowo
<tajwanuser> albo i nie mam juz tej 10gb
<tajwanuser> ;]
<termi> nn52: sorry :
<tajwanuser> moge sprobowac na karcie 1gb z aparatu:D
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz :D
<nn52> termi: nie wiem co  napisałeś , mógł byś w bardziej sprecyzować to co napisałes? :D
<Skrzyp> Ale będziesz musiał pokastrować ostro
<tajwanuser> albo kupie sobie drugiego pena
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pamiętasz jak u ciebie miałem cały sys na penie 8gb? :D
<termi> nn52: to juz nie moj problem :P
<Skrzyp> No
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to on ważył 800mb
<Skrzyp> Ale na 1gb...
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Ale wywalałeś pacmanowe .xz'y?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Skrzyp> No
<tajwanuser> dobra, download zakonczony
<tajwanuser> czas na reset
<Skrzyp> Metoda na Windowsiarza
<nn52> termi: chodziło o to byś napisał przepraszam , ja wiem co znaczy sorry, ale wk.a mnie doklejanie nie polskich wyrazów.
<Skrzyp> "zresetuj, będzie działać"
 * Dreadlish nie kocha gruba2 anymore
<Dreadlish> rozpieprzył mi mbr (twice)
<Skrzyp> nn52, w twoich ustach to czysta hipokryzja :-/
<Dreadlish> rzekł skrzyp
<nn52> Skrzyp: no co ?, może całkiem piszmy po angielsku , po ch,... polski używać?
<Dreadlish> ponoć używanie wyrazów obcych "wzbogaca język" :D
<Skrzyp> Grub4dos 4eva
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: u know what i mean
<Skrzyp> :D
<nn52> Dreadlish: to ja zaczne doklejać chińskie zwroty.... zxobaczymy czy to będzie hipokryzja
<Skrzyp> Wiem, wiem, dzięki za help! :)
<Dreadlish> nn52: a czy ja coś do kurtyzany mać mówie?
<Dreadlish> i przez was zapomniałem co miałem skopiować
<Dreadlish> dzięki
<Skrzyp> nn52: po ingliszu to ty mogłaś gadać wczoraj o 2 w nocy na emkaemach
<Skrzyp> Nie ma za co
<Dreadlish> to kobieta?
<Skrzyp> No
<Dreadlish> trol.
<Skrzyp> I to blondyna chyba
<Dreadlish> TROLOLOL :D
<nn52> Dreadlish: nie , to było wyogóonione
<Skrzyp> Ale wyraz
<Dreadlish> nn52: jedna prośba - NIE UŻYWAJ SPACJI PRZED ZNAKAMI INTERPUNKCYNYMI
<nn52> Skrzyp: każda która zwróci ci uwagę to od razu blondi
<Dreadlish> .
<nn52> ?
<Dreadlish> bo to nie wygląda miło
<Skrzyp> Nie, osoba, która wyemigrowała i kaleczy polski język, a przy tym się pyta, czy po kconfig robić menuconfig - to blondyna
<nn52> Wiesz, dla mnie wygląda głupio jak ktoś piszę że jeśli ktoś jest przeciw wstawiania obcych słów do polskich , jest hipokrytą.
<Dreadlish> ja pierdziele
 * Dreadlish idzie po czipsy - dobrze sie zapowiada
 * Skrzyp jest przeciw, ale nn52 nie załapała wcześniejszego kontekstu
 * Skrzyp nie ma czasu na kasowanie trolla, idzie se pograć na ST
<nn52> Skrzyp: kobieta która pyta czy po ściągnięciu pirackiej kopi gry, i się pyta czy potem skopiować cracka do gry to też blondyna?. a jak powiedzieć na chłopa?? , debil czy blondyn?
<Dreadlish> pedał.
<Dreadlish> poprostu
<Skrzyp> Troll
<nn52> pomyśl... jak ktoś robi to pierwszy raz, to tego nie wie
<Skrzyp> Ale trollina przecież nie powiem
<Skrzyp> Albo może...
<nn52> ty też omegą i wyssałeś matce z cycka tej wiedzy
<nn52> omegą nie jesteś*
<Skrzyp> No nie, ale ja przynajmniej robię RTFM
<tajwanuser> kazdy ma prawo nie wiedziec;) gorzej jak pyta sie 10 razy, 10 razy dostaje odpowiedz i dalej nie wie:P
<Skrzyp> Czyli w polskim "przed użyciem zapoznaj się z instrukcja dołączona do opakowania"
<nn52> tajwanuser: pytałam raz, i nikt nie odpowiedział , potem każdy przestawił możliwości użycia.....
<Skrzyp> tajwanuser, wtedy dostaje kopa bez pytania
<nn52> ale jakieś 20 min później
 * Skrzyp zasadził ultra facepalm nad głupotą ludzi, nie tylko tych z gimnazjum
<nn52> Nigdy nie widziałam anglika , czy francuza  czy chińczyka którzy dodał by obcojęzycznych  słówek typu "sorry".
<lisu> re
<nn52> tylko dziwne zjawisko dla j.polskiego , gdzie takie miejsce ma...
<lisu> co tam knujecie?
<Wilczek> 14:16:00 < nn52> Nigdy nie widziałam anglika , czy francuza  czy chińczyka którzy dodał by obcojęzycznych  słówek typu "sorry".
<Wilczek> :D
<tajwanuser> wszyscy lubia czasem uzyc madrego zwrotu w lacinie
<tajwanuser> dla polakow szczytem jest zrobic po to angielsku:P
<nn52> i co z tym jest źle napisane?.
<nn52> w tym*
<Skrzyp> Familiada jest na dwójce!
<Skrzyp> A wy tu flejmicie
<tajwanuser> zaczyna sie?:D
<Lord_Faller> dzień dobry
<Skrzyp> No
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> ide zobaczyc:P
<Skrzyp> Dopiero rodziny pokazali
<Skrzyp> Już pierwsza runda z buta
<Dreadlish> familiada
 * Dreadlish macha
<lisu> jakiś ciekawy dowcip karol powiedział?
<Dreadlish> like in familiada
<tajwanuser> kurcze
<tajwanuser> nie zdazylem na dowcip:P
<Skrzyp> Nie było
<lisu> widać, że starzeje sie ;)
 * lisu owi brakuje starej myszki, nowa jest taka niewygodna
<Skrzyp> Uwaga, będzie dowcip!
<Skrzyp> Nie było?
<Skrzyp> Zabronili mu chyba
<Skrzyp> Nie było suchara!
<Skrzyp> Jak tak można-
<BlessJah> popsuli mi operę mobile :(
<BlessJah> a chcialem jako side-browser w tagu z geany
<jacekowski> nowe PSP bedzie mialo ARMa
<jacekowski> 4 korowy cortex a9
<xaxes_> ehh, stało się
<xaxes_> konsole przenośne mają lepsze bebechy niż mój komp
<jacekowski> ciekawe czy arm juz jest najpopularniejszym procesorem czy x86 jeszcze ma przewage
<xaxes_> mnie ciekawi kiedy będzie aktualizować sterowniki/kernela w tosterach
<BlessJah> to by bylo ciekawe w sumie
<BlessJah> xaxes_: już można
<BlessJah> netbsd działa na tosterach
<jacekowski> w ogole w armie mi sie podoba jak rozwiazali przelaczanie kontekstow
<jacekowski> bo na ARM da sie przelaczyc kontekst w 2 instrukcjach
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wlasciwie sa jakies przeciwwskazania do montazu arm w notebookach (nie netbookach!)?
<BlessJah> poza tym ze nie ma windowsa na arm
<jacekowski> praktycznie to masz ARMa w notebookach
<BlessJah> mowisz ze moj amd64 to arm?
<jacekowski> cale zarzadzanie laptopem jest robione przewaznie na ARMie
<jacekowski> czesc uzywa glownego procesora i SMM + dodatkowej elektroniki
<jacekowski> ale wiekszosc ma osobnego malego ARMa zeby wszystkiego pilnowac
<jacekowski> zreszta ARM powstal dzieki w zasadzie BBC i Apple
<xaxes_> BBC? co ma BBC do elektroniki?
<BlessJah> xaxes_: to co mowi jacekowski jest dla ciebie swiete
<xaxes_> okej
<BlessJah> nie poddawaj w watpliwosc jego slow
<BlessJah> bo znowu wylecisz
<xaxes_> yes, your highness!
<xaxes_> znowu? jeszcze nie wyleciałem :D
<jacekowski> xaxes_: BBC to nie tylko telewizja
<jacekowski> xaxes_: przynajmniej kiedys
<jacekowski> xaxes_: teraz bardziej celuja na telewizje/radio/rozne imprezy
<jacekowski> xaxes_: ale wtedy to oni komputery popularyzowali w UK
<jacekowski> razem z ministerstwem edukacji
<jacekowski> BBC Micro
<jacekowski> zlecili acornowi zrobienie komputera
<jacekowski> a acorn stworzyl komputer i procesor do tego
<jacekowski> a prawie 10 lat pozniej apple przyszlo z checia zrobienia wlasnego komputera a acorn mial procesor najblizszy ich wymaganiom
<jacekowski> i razem stworzyli ARM w obecnej postaci
<jacekowski> a z BBC micro byla powiazana cala seria edukacyjnych programow na BBC
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro
<qermit> puuuf i tak powstał czokapik
<EsmD> mial lub ma ktos z was SE u5i (Vivaz)?
<Skrzyp> Wuteef?
<EsmD> telefon
<EsmD> kur... drugi telfon ktory dostalem od mamy po siostrze, i drugi raz zablokowany
<michal_s> meta2-20~ /bar scroll title * x-50%
<michal_s> meta2-20~ /bar scroll title * x-50%
<Dudi> witam
<Dudi> znowu przyszedłem po zrzędzić
<Skrzyp> Znowu trolle...?
<Dudi> nie widzę żadnego...
<Skrzyp> Spójrz w lustro
<Dudi> chciałem tylko się się pocieszyć jakoś pocieszyć tym że muszę na drewnie siedzieć
<Dudi> łaaa hahaha łaaa haha, a nie jednak słabe
<Dudi> ile masz lat? 15... wysil sie trochę
<Dudi> chyba dla samej przyjemności z ubuntu usiądę sobie na liveusb
<termi> wlasnie Skrzyp jaki byl ten kanal od trolli bo cos widze ze mnie z niego wywalilo
<Dudi> jest specjalny kanał?!
<Skrzyp> #trolldefenders
<Dudi> jasna cholera to się zrobi pewien nurt(pewnie już zrobił) jak z hipsterami
<Dudi> Skrzyp i co takie fajnego się tam dzieje?
<Skrzyp> Dudi: nie wiem, co ty tam piszesz, ale po Twoim bełkocie wnioskuję, że dostałeś piany i nie wiesz, co mówisz.
<Skrzyp> Siedzimy i trzepiemy trolla dnia.
<Dudi> Skrzyp trolla w sensie osobię, czy zdarzenie?
<termi> Skrzyp: you must be invited  O.o
<termi> odnsonie #trolldefenders
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Skrzyp> termii, masz
<nn52> konfigurował ktoś nginx?
<Skrzyp> O bosch
<Skrzyp> Znowu?
<Szatan> nn52: /me :P
<nn52> a co? ktoś już pytał o nginxa?
<Skrzyp> Nie. Tylko znowu będziesz wkurzać ludzi.
<nn52> Skrzyp: /leave pomoże ci :)
<Dreadlish> lezu
<Dreadlish> JAK MOŻNA NIE UMIEĆ SKONFIGUROWAĆ NGINXA
<Dreadlish> ja tego nie pojmuje
<Dreadlish> tosz to taki miły webserver
 * Dreadlish nie umie :<
<Skrzyp> To blondyna jezd.
<Dreadlish> dla mnie to ona może być nawet przeźroczysta
 * xaxes_ też nie umiał, ale się naumiał\
<termi> badzmy wyrozumiali kazdy sie uczy :)
<xaxes_> więc nawet najgorszy debil może to zrobić
<nn52> chyba wiem gdzie diabeł pochowany
<Wilczek> nn52: Pewnie na Wawelu, tam wszystkich chowają
<nn52> teraz działa , ale pliki php zamiast czytać, to je zapisuje , ide kopać dalej xD
<Ozil> było o tym na ubuntu-pomoć
<Ozil> ls
<Skrzyp> Zippa
<m477_> :O?
<termi> were ismshe?
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> mam cos takiego w lapku
<tajwanuser> ze mam czarny ekran(ale sie swieciC), siedze teraz na lapku podlaczym do zewnetrznego monitora
<tajwanuser> w lap dziala podswietlanie ekranu, sam ekran nie, przy uruchamianiu - jest szansa na to, ze sie nie popsul?
<tajwanuser> nawet przy uruchamianiu*+
<m477_> da sie zrobic zeby program uruchamiany w wine, czul kombinacje klawiszowe jezeli pracuje poza oknem wine?
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: tasiemka matrycy
<BlessJah> jesli nie ona, to uklad graficzny
<BlessJah> mialem to samo, ale gwarancja, wiec nie powiem ile
<tajwanuser> mam na gwarancji
<tajwanuser> 3 miesieczny lap
<tajwanuser> ale kurcze... jak
<BlessJah> jaki producent?
<tajwanuser> albo jak stal na biurku, albo jak go przenosilem
<tajwanuser> acer
<BlessJah> ja mialem msi
<BlessJah> w pierwszym roku trafil do naprawy 4 razy ale to przez serwis
<BlessJah> za pierwszym razem zjebali i 3 razy poprawiali
<tajwanuser> heh, kamerka zamontowana nad ekranem dziala:P
<tajwanuser> pocieszenie
<BlessJah> kamerka nie ma nic do rzeczy
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: wiesz moze jak nazywa sie aplikacja, ktora w menu wystepuje jako "monitory"?
<tajwanuser> w gnome
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: xwininfo masz zainstalowane?
<BlessJah> nie, nie daje appki
<BlessJah> hum...
<tajwanuser> wystarczy mi w tym momencie, ze zmienie rozdzielczosc
<tajwanuser> bo teraz mi sie menu wysypalo na zewnetrznym monitorze
<tajwanuser> hm, uruchomilem co chcialem
<tajwanuser> ale nie wykrywa mi wiekszej rozdzielczosci
<tajwanuser> monitora z lapka tez nie wykrywa
<tajwanuser> no nic, jest na gwarancji
<BlessJah> pakuj, wysylaj i sie nie przejmuj
<BlessJah> zrob zdjecia, zeby potem ci nie wcisneli kitu jak cos bedzie nie tak
<tajwanuser> hm, mam gwarancje door2door
<tajwanuser> czy to lipa?
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia, to ty masz te gwarancje
<tajwanuser> ostatnio popularne sa takie gwarancje, ciekawe czy rzeczywiscie ktos z serwisu mnie odwidzi
<tajwanuser> nvm
<tajwanuser> narazie ide sie urzadzic w swoim pokoju z jakims monitorem
<m477_> iso halp ;<
<Szatan> jacekowski: jak wygląda teraz sytuacja z firmą mini @UK?
<tajwanuser> jak mam na dysku kilka plikow pobranych z sieci
<tajwanuser> ktorych nie usunalem po 24h
<tajwanuser> i oddam kompa na gwarancje, to powinienem sie obawiac?
<frantz_t> witam
<m477_> ;o
<frantz_t> szukam pomocy w sprawie routera cisco
<frantz_t> jest to moze jakis spec? :)
<Dreadlish> niestety nie
<m477_> :-)
<BlessJah> nie ten kanał
<tajwanuser> pisal ktos cos?
<Dreadlish> ktoś szukał speca od cisco
<Dreadlish> po polsku "nie nic nie było"
<tajwanuser> spoko;P
<tajwanuser> no dobra
<tajwanuser> nie mma gwarancji od acera
<tajwanuser> :D
<Dreadlish> ja jej nie mam od dnia zakupu
<qermit> frantz_t: a ile płacisz?
<Dreadlish> bo nawet nie dostałem dowodu zakupu
<Dreadlish> ani nic
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: nie masz gwarancji?
<BlessJah> zgubiłeś kartę gwarancyjną?
<Dreadlish> jak sie upomniałem to gość powiedział mi ładnie "pocałuj się w dupe"
<tajwanuser> mam paragon z sklepu, certyfikat jakis
<Dreadlish> karta gwarancyjna nie podbita ni nic
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: niezgodność towaru z umową
<Dreadlish> mi się miesiąc po gwarancji zaczął dysk pieprzyć
<Dreadlish> więc uważaj
<BlessJah> ustawa o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży konsumenckiej, bla bla, 2 lata, bla bla, zwrot pieniędzy lub naprawa, bla bla
<tajwanuser> Do wysyłanego sprzętu należy załączyć kopię faktury zakupu i pozostałe dokumenty wymagane do uznania naprawy gwarancyjnej (np. Certyfikat Acer Advantage).
<tajwanuser> nic o gwarancji
<BlessJah> qermit: przesadzasz
<drathir_test> Dreadlish: do miesiaca sie podbija chyba...
<tajwanuser> bralem z 2 letnia i nic raczej nie zgubilem
<drathir_test> witam...
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: gwarancja nie musi sie nazywac gwarancją
<qermit> BlessJah: mialem sie zapytać czy ma teraz 2 a dopiero potem mu wlepic?
<tajwanuser> no nic, zrobie zgloszenie na stronie acera i w poniedzialek po poludniu odczytam maila zwrotnego
<tajwanuser> ;]
<drathir_test> oprocz paragonu warto vat tez brac atrament dluzej sie trzyma,,,
<BlessJah> ma dwa czego, bo nie rozumiem
<tajwanuser> mam paragon imienny
<qermit> drathir_test: znaczy sie fakture konsumencką
<BlessJah> mnie zastanawia, co by bylo gdybym przyniosl czysta kartke
<tajwanuser> ale jak kurcze... moglo mi sie popsuc po 3 miesiach
<BlessJah> mam jeszcze gdzies paragon od komorki kupionej niecale 10 lat temu
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: mogl, mogl
<drathir_test> tajwanuser: a papierkowego wydruku zadnego nie dostales?
<BlessJah> na paragonie, a obecnie kartce papieru, dlugopisem poprawilem jakis tam numer systemowy czy co to paragony maja, no i date zakupu/cene
<tajwanuser> na szczescie bylem madry i wolalem doplacic kilka zl i miec 2-letnia gwarancje
<tajwanuser> drathir_test: no mam ten paragon imienny na a4
<BlessJah> ale ustawowo sprzedawca odpowiada za zgodnosc towaru z umowa przez dwa lata
<drathir_test> paragon plus numer seryjny wystarczyc powinien...
<tajwanuser> z pieczatka sprzedawcy
<drathir_test> nic wiecej
<tajwanuser> i podpisem
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: czyli jesli kupie sprzet bez gwarancji, a on mi sie popsuje to moge ta naprawe wydrzec z sprzedawcy?
<drathir_test> acer dla mnie to niepewna marka choc podobno sprzet sie jakosciowo poprawil
<BlessJah> doprowadzenie do stanu zgodnego z umową, przez naprawę lub wymianę na nowy
<BlessJah> bądź też zwrot pieniędzy
<tajwanuser> drathir_test: wiedzialem co biore;]
<BlessJah> ty decydujesz czy wybierasz opcję pierwszą czy drugą
<drathir_test> taj jestesmy w unii na kazdy sprzet dwa lata gwarancji nawet jesli na umowie jest rok
<tajwanuser> no wlasnie wiem i troche mnie dziwilo jak szukalem
<tajwanuser> ze nie na wszystko jest gwarancja
<BlessJah> drathir_test: to nie unia
<frantz_t> quermit: szukam prostej porady :)
<qermit> frantz_t: no ale cisco to sprzęt za który się dużo płaci więc marne kilkaset zł za poradę nie wiele zmieni w cenie
<qermit> frantz_t: zapytaj, najwyżej nikt nie odpowie
<BlessJah> niewiele
<tajwanuser> hm, czyli gdybym sie wzrocil z tym do sprzedawcy, a nie do producenta i zarzadal zwrotu pieniedzy, to mam za free wymiane lapka na lepszy:P
<BlessJah> tak
<qermit> tajwanuser: a numery seryjne się zgadzają?
<BlessJah> http://forumprawne.org/prawa-konsumenta/57401-poradnik-konsumenta-przeczytaj.html#post258216
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdg4ktz> (at forumprawne.org)
<BlessJah> http://forumprawne.org/prawa-konsumenta/57401-poradnik-konsumenta-przeczytaj.html#post258210
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdg4ktz> (at forumprawne.org)
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: dzięki
<qermit> ciekawe
<tajwanuser> qermit: tak
<frantz_t> problem rozwiazany na #cisco dzieki za zaintersowanie :)
<frantz_t> kupilem cisco 837 za £3 wiec wcale nie taki drogi
<BlessJah> 3 funty???
<frantz_t> jak ktos szuka taniego sprzetu servery i routery +switche z uk to moze sie ze mna skontaktowac :)
<qermit> hehe
<tajwanuser> jak taniego?
<qermit> po 3 funty
<qermit> frantz_t: z jakichś upadających zakładów, stary sprzęt z serwerowni?
<xaxes_> qermit: nie wnikaj, ważne, że jest!
<frantz_t> ebay.co.uk glownie, ale sa tez inne kontakty
<kamil_> probuj do pomocy acera zapytac ciekawe co odpowiedza
<frantz_t> kupilem prolianta M370 g3 za £20
<tajwanuser> zastanawiam sie wlasnie
<tajwanuser> czy isc z tym do sprzedawcy, czy do acera
<frantz_t> raz przepadl mi proliant m360 g4 za $40 :) 2x64bit xeony  :)
<tajwanuser> ciekawe o ile lepszego lapka kupie po tych 3 miesiacach:P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: powiem tyle - tym razem kermitowaty Cię pięknie w ch...ja zrobił. Twój ulubiony temat, a ty masz ku.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: czemu sie wszyscy kurwa tak spinają
<BlessJah> najwyżej wylecicie
<Skrzyp> Dzisiaj w ogóle jest burdel na ircu
<Skrzyp> Pełnia księżyca, albo co
<BlessJah> nie zauważyłem
<Skrzyp> pom
<m477_> uwazaj na jezyk
<Skrzyp> Nie masz czegoś takiego?
<BlessJah> a co, zacząłeś wyć do księżyca?
<Skrzyp> Nawet nie trzeba ruszać tyłu sprzed kompa, żeby księżyc sprawdzić
<BlessJah> i? wczesniej fazy ksiezyca drukowali w kalendarzach, teraz sa w internecie
 * Skrzyp ma w kalendarzu
<tajwanuser> nub ze mnie
<tajwanuser> mam jednak gwarancje
<BlessJah> mozesz skorzystac z ustawy tak czy siak
<tajwanuser> nie wiem czy warto
<tajwanuser> tak czy inaczej
<tajwanuser> dzisiaj ani jutro i tak nic nie zrobie
<BlessJah> ustawa jest zazwyczaj korzystniejsza, natychmiastowy zwrot, albo wymiana/naprawa
<tajwanuser> ale jestem pewien, ze nie ma roznicy pomiedzy niezgodnoscia z umowa a usterka?
<BlessJah> czy towar dziala tak jak powinien? wada ukryta, uszkodzona tasiemka ktora sie oberwala
<BlessJah> ale ofc mozesz brac gwarancje
<tajwanuser> niezgodnosc z kazdej strony jest korzystna
<tajwanuser> bo nawet jesli wezme to samo, to przynajmniej bede mial za darmo przedluzenie gwarancji
<dweller> zaraz qermit przyleci i was pobije ;)
<Skrzyp> On to kurde automat jest.
<Skrzyp> Co jest dziwnego w słowie 'pieprzyć'?
<Skrzyp> Wulgaryzm to nie jest, wg. SJP.
<drathir_test> ech.. juz po 23 w sumie...
<qermit> Skrzyp: liczy sie kontekst
<Skrzyp> A ten tu kurde jakiś totalitaryzm i dyktaturę robi.
<Skrzyp> Kontekst to se możesz w wypracowaniu sprawdzać.
<qermit> Skrzyp: napisz do styrlica to mi zabierze jak jacekowskiemu
<Skrzyp> Słowo nie jest wulgarne i tyle.
<BlessJah> qermit: jak teraz go wykopiesz, to powie ze sila zamykasz usta opozycji
<BlessJah> qermit: za co jackowi zabrali?
<qermit> zaraz mi powiesz że "bycie gejem" to nie choroba
<Wilku> qermit: Bo to nie choroba
<Skrzyp> Akurat tu mam swoje zdanie na ten temat.
<dweller> :D
<BlessJah> qermit: ale przeciez zdarza sie u zwierzat!
<Skrzyp> Którego nie wypowiem na tym kanale, bo mógłbym urazić pewne osoby, wyczulone na tym punkcie.
<qermit> BlessJah: ooo, zwierzęta się zabijają. też mam kogoś zabić?
<tajwanuser> nom
<tajwanuser> nie zabiles jeszcze nikogo?
<qermit> Wilku: a ja ci powiem. moze to nie jest choroba, ale afiszofanie sie i krzyczenie pod moim oknem to jest choroba psychiczna
<BlessJah> qermit: pod warunkiem że chcesz go zjeść
<BlessJah> :]
<qermit> BlessJah: oj, zwierzeta zabijają też dla zabawy
<BlessJah> kotki?
<drathir_test> w sumie takie rzeczy to juz raczej do osobistych odczuc chyba naleza... wiec kazdy moze miec wlasne i odmienne zdanie...
<Wilku> qermit: Tu się zgodzę, nie rozumiem sensu pochodów, itp. a o prawach do adopcji to nawet nie wspominam...
<drathir_test> qermit: co takieo zrobiles, ze Cie mecza zza okna krzykami?
<qermit> no wlasnie nic nie zrobilem jeszcze
<BlessJah> drathir_test: pytanie: czego nie zrobil
<BlessJah> qermit: nie wprowadziles jeszcze poprawnego politycznie nazywania rodzicow: "rodzic A" i "rodzic B"?
<tajwanuser> afiszowanie sie z swoim gejuchowaniem, to tak samo jak afiszowanie sie z swoim anty-gejuchowaniem;] tylko z reguly najbardziej anty sa ci, ktorzy sami maja takie a nie inne sklonnosci:P
<qermit> za poprawność polityczną też trzeba banować
<BlessJah> qermit++
<Skrzyp> A się kurde znalazły polityki
<drathir_test> czy ja wiem czy krzywdzenie w osrodkach adopcyjnych a w jakims sensie rodzina tutaj chyba bez konca mozna by sie zastanawiac...
<drathir_test> osrodkach w sensie domach dziecka
<Skrzyp> Ja wam powiem (stawiam dychę, że mnie kermitowaty za to zakuje) - ja mam te całe wasze lewice i prawice gdzieś.
<Skrzyp> Jakby się kto pytał.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: prawda jest taka, że wszyscy kopią tak samo
<BlessJah> ci z góry kradną i leją, ci z dołu kopią
<tajwanuser> Skrzyp: dla mnie teletubisie sa w porzadku
<BlessJah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXlnjA0Wcpw
<qermit> Skrzyp: za to może nie
<qermit> Skrzyp: ale za nick wolal bym
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy cały fragment
<BlessJah> ale kto oglądał, zrozumie
<BlessJah> niecały
<Skrzyp> qermit: to mam zmienić może na Zgrzyt, czy na Pisk? A może "zrobisz kontekst" i wywalisz mi jakieś słowo, tak jak "pieprzyć" Dreadlisha?
<Skrzyp> (choćbys się zapierał rękami czy nogami, to nie jest wulgaryzm)
<BlessJah> qermit: nie dość że wulgaryzm, to jeszcze pedał, kop :D
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: nie chcemy wiedzieć, co biednemu Dreadlishowi robisz
<Skrzyp> Co, ja?
<Skrzyp> Przykład podałem.
<qermit> Skrzyp: nie chce cie martwić ale wszystko zależy od kontekstu
<Skrzyp> Nie podoba mi się wasza polityka kopania na "bomisiętakchce"
<qermit> jak wasza
<qermit> moja
<BlessJah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb1XTIcqaa4&t=0m33s
<BlessJah> moja racja jest racja najmojsza!
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Ale nie może sama ustalać
<tajwanuser> jedna jest racja i jest ona przy mnie
<Skrzyp> Chyba racja żywnościowa -.-
<tajwanuser> tylko ja juz jakis czas temu dalem sobie z tym spokoj;>
<qermit> Skrzyp: http://www.sjp.pl/pieprzy%E6
<BlessJah> ech i weszliśmy na żywność
<BlessJah> minęło to wspaniałe uczucie, że do lodówki już się nie da wepchnąć
<BlessJah> qermit: mało znaczeń
<BlessJah> jest znacznie więcej
<qermit> mi to mówisz?
<BlessJah> lepszy słownik musisz znaleźć, to ci mówie
<qermit> kto z was ogląda rybkę minimini?
<tajwanuser> Bless, ale ja Ci mowilem... zrobisz jakies zlecenie raz w miesiacu Ci wystarczy;>
<BlessJah> tu nie chodzi o kasę
<Skrzyp> http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/pieprzyć
<Skrzyp> qermit: ^
<Skrzyp> PWN jest wyżej
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: zresztą, dzisiaj na prezenty wydałem więcej niż na jedzenie przez dwa tygodnie \o/
<BlessJah> *mało jem
<Skrzyp> Bo jest państwowy, a nie jakieś pierdupierdu dla kurnika
<BlessJah> pierdu pierdu, bla bla bla
<BlessJah> ^Lao Che
<tajwanuser> no dobra, nie moja lodowka;)
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: żarcie wyciągane z zamrażarki smakuje dużo lepiej, kiedy jesteś autentycznie glodny
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: staram sie pamietac o jedzeniu jeszcze zanim zglodnieje:P
<BlessJah> nie mam na myśli, że takie żarcie jest złe
<BlessJah> a studiujesz?
<tajwanuser> nie
<tajwanuser> ;)
<BlessJah> pracujesz czy przed matura jeszcze jestes?
<firemark> *przeklinam*
<firemark> dostane bana? ;c
<tajwanuser> do tech chodze w tym momencie
<tajwanuser> do 2
<BlessJah> pojdziesz na studia (o ile pojdziesz), to zrozumiesz, co znaczy sloik z golabkami czy mielone w zamrazalce
<qermit> Skrzyp: nie myślisz chyba, że jestem tak głupi żebyś mi wmówił, że on chciał powiedzieć, że jego dysk zaczął się doprawiać, żeby on potem mógł go zjeść
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: pojde na zaoczne
<Skrzyp> A skąd wiesz!
<tajwanuser> i do pracy
<Skrzyp> Może lubi ciężkie metale.
<BlessJah> a, wazne zeby studiowac w innym miescie niz sie wychowywalo
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: aluminium ciezkie?
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: why?:>
<Skrzyp> 23:44  <Dreadlish> 1. posp. «przestawać dobrze funkcjonować»
<Skrzyp> No
<m477_> o jesu
<tajwanuser> ja jestem chlopak z lubelszczyzny, wiec i tak pewnie bede szukal pracy w innym miescie
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: wrocilbys do matki o 4 nad ranem nawalony jak messerschmidt?
<m477_> ja tak
<tajwanuser> bywalo... nic dobrego
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<BlessJah> a kumple najwyzej cie w nocy ogola na lyso jak zasniesz
<m477_> niech mamusia wie jak synus się bawi :-)
<tajwanuser> wiesz... ja najchetniej juz poszedlbym do pracy i na swoje
<BlessJah> na swoje pewnie jeszcze dlugo nie pojdziesz
<BlessJah> jesli mowa o kupnie
<BlessJah> wynajem to nie swoje
<m477_> O_O
<m477_> fcale
<qermit> Skrzyp: aż chyba w poniedziałek przejde się do BUWu po słownik wulgaryzmów i zeskanuję tobie
<BlessJah> qermit: BUW? uniwerku warszawskiego bliblioteka?
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: juz sie nie czepiaj tak kazdego slowa, bo znowu sie zacznie dyskusja:P
<Skrzyp> Uważaj, bo sobie otworze.
<qermit> BlessJah: tak, uniwersytutu
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: nie czepiam sie, tak tylko dywaguję
<BlessJah> qermit: warszawiak?
<qermit> nie da sie ukryć
<tajwanuser> dobra, trzeba cos zjesc
<qermit> marny bo marny ale jednak
<tajwanuser> mialem pokodowac troche, ale ta matrycja popsula mi humor
<BlessJah> qermit: z dziada czy naturalizowany?
<BlessJah> cholera, znowu się zasiedziałem
<BlessJah> do później panowie, zmykam póki dzisiaj się nie zamieniło w jutro
<BlessJah> o/
<tajwanuser> cze
<Skrzyp> ić pan
<termi> 1s
<tajwanuser> termi: szacun:D
<tajwanuser> wysylal ktos z was kompa do zagranicznego serwisu z nielegalnym systemem?:>
<termi> nic ci nie zrobia
<tajwanuser> swietnie, home 15gb:)))
<qermit> termi: cały dzień czekałeś
<termi> nie :)
<termi> poprostu prawie goscie poszli usiadlem
<termi> :)
<qermit> drathir_test: co cie tak nosi
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-11
<m477_> polewamy
<drathir_test> m477_: dzis dalszy ciag %?
<m477_> dziwnie sie c zuje
<drathir_test> To na dzis moze przerwa lepiej...
<m477_> nono
<drathir_test> wszyscy sia?
<drathir_test> spia*
<drathir_test> Ktos sie orientuje gdzie mozna znalezc powod zatrzymania pakietow?
<jacekowski> w internecie
<qermit> drathir_test: pakietów ip?
<drathir_test> qermit: nie nie pakietow z aktualizacji przez apt.
<qermit> no to tam jest powód
<drathir_test> qermit: http://pastebin.com/nNEA83mb
<matti_> m477_:
<matti_> śpisz?
<m477_> matti_: ;o
<m477_> wolne zarty
<qermit> drathir_test: odpal aptitude
<qermit> drathir_test: a i jak szukasz rozwiązania jakiegoś problemu to ustawo sobie LC_ALL=C
<m477_> jakies sciery wiejskie techno puszczaja ~_~
<qermit> to puść duskopoolo
<m477_> fuu
<m477_> i te piski ...
<qermit> discopolo
<drathir_test> qermit: dziekuje juz sprawdzam.
<m477_> matti_: co tam
<tajwanuser> lol
<tajwanuser> ekran juz dziala
<m477_> nie spimy ;/
<drathir_test> kto spi?
<m477_> ja spie
<m477_> a nie przeciez rozmawiamy
<m477_> jak mnie wpienia czekanie przelecenie 2k razy po 600mln rekordach ~_~
<drathir_test> a dlaczego tak?
<m477_> no bo musze
<m477_> czeba czeba
<Skrzyp> Pijemy, czy już się skończyło?
<m477_> ;o
<Skrzyp> Nie załapałem się na pierwszą kolejkę
<m477_> ano
<Skrzyp> No i nikt nie polał
<Skrzyp> Z gwinta mam chlać, czy co?
<dweller> ciągnij przez rurkę :D
<Skrzyp> Słomkę
<Skrzyp> m477_: ty się na spaniu znasz - jak spać krótko, ażeby się w tygodniu wyspać?
<m477_> huh
<m477_> krotko to znaczy?
<m477_> jak ja sie dwa razy na dobe zdrzemne po 1,5-2h to sie dobrze czuje wmiare
<dweller> Skrzyp: śpij regularnie
<dweller> organizm się przyzwyczaji po pewnym czasie
<Skrzyp> The nolife tutorial
<dweller> :D
 * dweller haz lajf
 * Skrzyp sometimes
<drathir_test> albo na kawie po obudzeniu sie...
 * Skrzyp to by zjadł batona
<drathir_test> knoppersa?
<drathir_test> jeden z najlepszych jakie wymyslono
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Ale on jest drogi
<Skrzyp> A mały
<Skrzyp> Stosunek się nie zgadza
<Skrzyp> Za to ma własne distro Linuxa :)
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> co wy pitolicie panowie
<Skrzyp> O knoppersie i Knoppixie .
<Skrzyp> Którego robił Klaus Knopper :D
<m477_> glodnial
<m477_> jebana bateria
<m477_> uf
<m477_> juz myslaem ze mi komp sie zawiesi ;o
<|Lamik> Witam, jest ktoś o tak wczesniej porze? Mam maly problem z php5
<|Lamik> Zainstalowane mam na serwerze wraz z konfiguracja apache, i cos sie w nocy stalo i musialem przeinstalowywac. I pobiera mi strony zamiast wyswietlac<ale info o php fajnie dziala>.
<m477_> ;]
<m477_>  ;o
<bastetmilo> m477_: o/
<m477_> ~o~
<m477_> \o\
<bastetmilo> O_o
<m477_>  /o/
<m477_> \o/
<bastetmilo> \o\
<m477_> makarena
<m477_> ale dowcip w filmie slyszalem
<bastetmilo> w jakim?
<m477_> 'tluczesz mieso czesciej niz roki balboa' ;D
<m477_> ide do zabki po browary brb
<dawid> halo sorry ze niedziela ale jest tu kro?
<m477_> nie, wszyscy w kosciele
<dawid> czy na linuxie działa jakieś vod online?
<dawid> onet linucha nie wspiera
<m477_> vod?
<dawid> tak video na żyyczenie
<m477_> zainstaluj flesza
<dawid> ale oni korzystają z jhakichś dziwactw specjalnych i silwerlight
<m477_> aha...
<m477_> no to zainstaluj je
<dawid> na innych forach mółili że odpowiednik silverlighta na linux czyli moonlight nie działa
<m477_> pozostaje wine ew. VM
<m477_> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%9Aniadanie_alkoholowe :D
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> no i działa
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<lisu> powitać
<Thorbjorn> Hail!
<Thorbjorn> Kupuje sobie Zoraki na święta lo
<m477_> jodła?
<m477_> qufa jakie swienta
<Thorbjorn> Yule
<Thorbjorn> http://wiatrowki.pl/blogs/entry/Zoraki-R1
<Thorbjorn> Zakochany
<Thorbjorn> Ja chce chomika i zoraki ;p
<m477_> ~_~
<m477_> f uep se stszel
<sysek> sam sobie leb strzel
<m477_> sysuś ;o
<buharin> hej
<buharin> zna sie ktos na bazach danych?
<m477_> ;o
<buharin> m477_, :
<buharin> :D
<buharin> m477_, znasz sie w tej dziedzinie
<buharin> ?
<m477_> nie  bardzo ;/
<m477_> zalezy
<m477_> polalbys cos
<|Lamik> Panowie i Panie dlaczego serwer nie chce sie łączyć z mysql. Konfiguracja stoi na jednym serwerze i deinstalacji komponentów przestało działas
<Szatan> |Lamik: co pluje mysql -u root -p ?
<|Lamik> nie nie pluje
<|Lamik> Szatan: moge normalnie sie zalogowac, bez problemow itd
<|Lamik> Szatan: Wyglada mi na to, ze serwer apache nie widzy sie z mysql. Na vps moge zarzadzac bezproblemowo dwoma ;)<apache i mysql>
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> probuje skonfigurowac lirc
<grek1> i mam cos takiego przy restarcie  * Loading LIRC modules                                                                                                   [ OK ]
<grek1> find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<grek1> czegos mi brakuje ?
<grek1> tak to wyglada
<grek1> http://wklej.to/9fHBw
<grek1> da sie z synaptic zaintalowac /lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/source ?
<mati75> headers do jądra zainstaluj
<nn52> siema, co tam ?
<grek1> ok\
<grek1> dzieki juz instaluje
<m477_> nic tu
<grek1> hm nadal mam
<grek1> grek@dogmat-biuro:~/Pobrane/a867_drv_v1.0.28$ sudo ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source
<grek1> ls: nie ma dostępu do /lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/source: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<grek1> i jak m a ktos wiedze dlatego nadal nie ma ?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Thorbjorn> tajwanuser: Cześć
<kklimonda> grek1: bo headers nie daje source a build
<grek1> czyli co mam zrobic
<kklimonda> a po co ci source?
<grek1> proboje zainstalowac 1 pilota mam ze 3 ale zadne nie dziala i karte dvb
<qermit> kklimonda: co siedzisz z uchem słonia na kanale
<kklimonda> do budowania modułów powinno wystarczyć /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/
<kklimonda> qermit: hmm?
<qermit> @
<kklimonda> zapomniałem wyłączyć
<kklimonda> nie mam listy, i w rozmowie też mi się nie pojawia ;)
<grek1> teraz jestem na takim etapie
<grek1> http://wklejto.pl/111287
<kklimonda> grek1: możesz spróbować zrobić ln -sf /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source/
<grek1> urzadzenie  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bc7:0006 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. Wireless Transceiver (ACPI-compliant)
<kklimonda> grek1: ale to w ogóle wygląda na inny problem
<grek1> tutaj znalazlem manual
<grek1> http://pl.konfiguracjamythtv.wikia.com/wiki/Konfiguracja_pilota
<grek1> zglasza sie tak samo
<grek1> wiec to ten sam :)
<grek1> wyglada na inny - a na jaki ?
<kklimonda> jak nie masz /sys/class/rc to ci się moduł nie załadował - próbowałeś go zbudować?
<kklimonda> bo wklejasz log z odpalania lirca
<grek1> tzn zainstalowalem z paczki lirc
<grek1> dalem konfirugacje
<grek1> i tyle
<grek1> a jak zbuidowac ten modul
<kklimonda> nie wiem jaki ci moduł jest potrzebny, co wpisałeś do /etc/lirc/hardware.conf ?
<grek1> tzn to sie samo wygenerowalo jak wybralem z sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc - koles w tej pomocy http://pl.konfiguracjamythtv.wikia.com/wiki/Konfiguracja_pilota pisze zeby dac pilota ATI/NVidia/X10 i taki dalem
<grek1> i taki z tego co widze jest w tym konfig
<grek1> mam w sumie 3 odbiorniki ir ale zadnego nei moge odpalic
<grek1> a baardzo potrzebuje
<grek1> mam 1 w karcie skystar2 hd - ma ir , 2 ten co probuje - na usb - ID 0bc7:0006 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. Wireless Transceiver (ACPI-compliant), mam inny na usb ( z laptopa hp) oraz na seriala taki baardzo stary
<grek1> moze wie ktos jak ktorys z nich ustawic
<grek1> :)
<grek1> w sumie cokolwiek daje w ustawiniach lirc - jest uwaga find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<grek1> , ale i potem ok
<kklimonda> bo się nie ładuje moduł z jakiegoś powodu
<kklimonda> może nie masz go zainstalowanego, może nie masz poprawnego wpisu w hardware.conf
<grek1> to moze wywalic te ustawienia i od nowa sprobowac
<grek1> ew tutaj opisalem proby instalacji tej karty usb z hp, http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=153318
<grek1> moze to ktos ma rozwiazanie
<grek1> ty no zadzialao
<grek1> :)
<grek1> odistalowalem zainstalowalem wybralem ati
<grek1> daje podglad ida ladnie przyciski
<grek1> szkoda ze to nie ten z seriala on czytal kazdego pilota a ten ma tylko do jednego
<grek1> hm
<grek1> tzn widac w irw nacisniecia wiec juz z gorki
<grek1> gdyby tylko ktos poiwiedzial co to znaczy z tego
<grek1> http://www.mandrivalinux.eu/showthread.php?126827-HOW-TO-UBUNTU-Pilot-Medion-X10-Wireless-Technology
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cms3ghe> (at www.mandrivalinux.eu)
<grek1> sudo m-a update,prepare
<grek1> pisze Teraz zbudujemy modul dla lirca: sudo m-a update,prepare - ale ja mam sudo m-a update,prepare
<grek1> sudo: m-a: command not found
<Skrzyp> Hahahaha
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> <padłem>
<konradb> module-assistant?
<Skrzyp> To nie jest czasem mandrivowy tool?
<konradb> chuj wi
<konradb> powinno działać D:
<konradb> :D*
<konradb> jak sie uprzeć to można i tym
<grek1> irw
<grek1> 00000014e10c0000 00 Prog_Down Medion_MD8800
<grek1> czyli dziala widzi nacisniecia przyciskow
<grek1> ale odpaliem xbmc i nic
<grek1> nie widac zadnej reakcji
<grek1> to sie jeszcze gdzies konfiguruje ?>
<Skrzyp> Nomuwa
<grek1> ok pisza zeby zrestartowac
<Skrzyp> Metoda na windowsiarza
<Skrzyp> Problems in Windows? Reboot! Problems in Linux? Be root.
<Mhrok> Dobry
<grek1> korde po restarcie nie dziala
<grek1> ma ktos pojecie jak to ustawic ?
<grek1> moze to z mandrivy inne polecenia-  koles pisze : http://www.mandrivalinux.eu/showthread.php?126827-HOW-TO-UBUNTU-Pilot-Medion-X10-Wireless-Technology - Teraz zbudujemy modul dla lirca: - te komendy nie dzialaja
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cms3ghe> (at www.mandrivalinux.eu)
<grek1> sudo m-a update,prepare - pierwszy raz widze polecenie m-a
<Skrzyp> No kuwa
<Skrzyp> *facepalm*
<grek1> wszedzie to samo - ni.recoverydata.pl/content/lirc-pilot-na-podczerwień - sudo m-a update,prepare = sudo: m-a: command not found
<jacekowski> hmm, moze make all
<Carnophage> grek1: ech… apt-get install module-assistant
<grek1> ok instalujke
<grek1> ale dałem - w konfigiracjji lirc-  load modules na false- bo moduly wywalaly
<grek1> i dajac teraz irw
<grek1> widze nacisniecia
<grek1> ale za nic nic sie na ekranie nie dzieje mam jakis program piloty dla kde ale nei widze jakos reakcji choc piloty sa dostepne wiec jak by dzialalo\
<grek1> uzywa ktos pilota ir ?
<grek1> dziala to
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> czy netinstall debiana ma obluge modemow 3g/4g
<foreste> ?
<Matan[M]> bry
<nn52> wiecie
<Matan[M]> google wie
<bez_nicku> Hi, macie jakis pomysl na to, ze mi nie czyta konfiguracji z katalogu domowego z pliku .bashrc? Zmienna na home jest ustawiona...
<nn52> fork gnome2 ma 2 minusy. Nie działa ściszanie przez guzik "Volume +/-" i "Preferencje Głośności" nie jest panelkiem PulseAudio
<nn52> mówię o MATE DE jak ktoś nie wie.
<Dreadlish> a po co komu pulse?
<nn52> by dzwięk podgłaśniać powyżej 100% ;d
<Dreadlish> to jest tylko softowe podbicie db
<Dreadlish> po polsku - przesterowuje w cholere
<nn52> a, jednym słowen pozostaje problem nie działających skrótów klawiszowych - da się przeżyć :p
<Ashiren> bez_nicku: a jakie uprawnienia ma ten plik
<bez_nicku> Ashiren: juz rozwiazalem problem, w sumie to glupota, zapomnialem o pliczku .profile :/
<bez_nicku> i sie dziwilem wtf :S
<Ashiren> :3
<nn52> w postfix'ie w myhostname = mam wpisać localhost czy host przy instalacji? (np. boom)?
<Thorbjorn> nn52: tak
<nn52> tak na które?
<Thorbjorn> nn52: tak
<nn52> ...
<nn52> mniejsza... może się uda
<Thorbjorn> tak
<grek1> wie moze ktos jak zwolnic dzialanie pilota- po nacisnieciu przycisku naciska sie srednio 4 razy
<grek1> znalazlem rozwiazanie dla samego xmbc ale systyem nadal po wieloktorne nacisniecia
<BlessJah> nie i nie pytaj wiecej
<grek1> dlaczego ?
<Thorbjorn> dlatego, że ponieważ
<grek1> tak myslalem
<drathir> witam...
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<drathir> grek: może i to głupi pomysł, ale jeśli to jest jakiś wirtualny port i się znasz może spróbuj zmniejszyć prędkość portu?
<Damn3d> Przepraszam bardzo
<Damn3d> Zainstałowałem niedawnoo Ubuntu
<Damn3d> kurwa chuj *pluje*
<Damn3d> przepraszam, mam zespół touretta
<Damn3d> Zainstalowałem niedawno Ubuntu i
<Damn3d> e dobra, nie trolluje
<Damn3d> revel004, Jednak słabe to
<Damn3d> nawet nikt nie zaregował
<Damn3d> zareagował
<BlessJah> qermit: mógłbyś z łaski swojej?
<drathir> oho dzisiaj  szczęśliwy dzień...
<revel004> ;d
<Damn3d> BlessJah, przeciez dałem sobie spokój
<Damn3d> powinienes wybaczyc, jak prawdziwy chrześcijanin
<BlessJah> Damn3d: to coś zmienia? gdybyś nie dał sobie spokoju ściągnąłbym tutaj stuff freenode
<Damn3d> staff sie pisze
<Damn3d> Znam takiego jednego
<Damn3d> tomaw-a sciagnij
<Damn3d> Bardzo sie z nim lubimy
<Szatan> Damn3d: czyżby chciał byś coś dla wielkiego piekła zrobić?
<Skrzyp> O, widzę w logach, że Was cippa odwiedził.
<Skrzyp> No i jeszcze nosferathoo zaszedł. Kurde, śmietanka towarzyska się robi.
<dawid> helo jest tu kt mam znowu problem ze skype
<nosferathoo> czemu wy tu trzymacie tego skrzepa?
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, masz jakis kompleks co do mnie?
<Skrzyp> Kurde, znowu weekend z ducha...trollami? Względnie dziećmi neo.
<nosferathoo> nie odzywam sie do Ciebie czlowieku, sam sie dopierdalasz wiec kto tu jest trollem?
<dawid> hello
<dawid> mam problem
<nosferathoo> dawid, jaki problem?
<dawid> skype trzeszczy reszta nie a pulseaudio w terminalu nie da sie uruchomić
<Skrzyp> dawid: wywal pulse
<Skrzyp> Ale ostrożnie
<Skrzyp> Nie paczkę
<dawid> ale jak
<dawid> w terminalu jakieś tam purge
<dawid> ??
<Skrzyp> Najpierw wyeduj /etc/pulse/client.pa
<Skrzyp> PURGE?! POGRZAŁO?!
<BlessJah> już nie wiem kogo mam do ignore dawać, kogo nie
<Skrzyp> Wywalając pulse paczką doprowadzasz do rychłego załamania systemu.
<Skrzyp> Na client.pa zmien sobie autospawn na "no" i usun średnik.
<Skrzyp> Potem trzaśnij service pulseaudio stóp
<Skrzyp> Zrestartuj skype
<Skrzyp> I gotowe
<dawid> client pa mam puste
<Skrzyp> Tylko w skajpowych urządzeniach audio daj sobie default. I skontroluj alsamixer.
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, /etc/pulse/client.conf
<Skrzyp> To znaczy, że wywaliłeś całe pulse.
<nosferathoo> takie cos jest u mnie
<Skrzyp> Client.pa albo .conf
<Skrzyp> Zależy od wersji
<dawid> czeknijcie chwile
<dawid> robie
<Skrzyp> Uwaga, ludzie, on robi!
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, ile Ty masz lat?
<dawid> autospawn na no dałem
<nosferathoo> zachowujesz sie jak 14-to latek
<dawid> autospawn na no dałem
<nosferathoo> no to zapisz
<Skrzyp> nosferathoo: tyle, żeby pamiętać ostatniego Auroxa, początki Fedory i pierwsze Ubuntu.
<Skrzyp> Ale usun srednik!
<Skrzyp> Średnik to komentarz
<nosferathoo> Skrzyp, ja pamietam pierwszego auroxa, no i?
<dawid> usunąłęm zastopowałem pulseaudio service a tera resetuje skype
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> I svn
<Skrzyp> Względnie git
<dawid> dalej trzeszczy
<Skrzyp> A PODŁĄCZYŁEŚ DOBRZE SPRZĘT?!
<Skrzyp> (żeby nie było)
<Skrzyp> Sprawdź w alsamixerze
<Skrzyp> Ale trzeszczy mikro czy głos?
<dawid> tak a wopcjach skype w dźwięku mikrofon itp dalej pulseaudio
<dawid> głos nawet zwykłe dźwieki
<Skrzyp> Zmien na default
<Skrzyp> Oh, no, kermitowaty ma opa!
<Skrzyp> Kryć się!
<Skrzyp> A, już nie ma.
<nn52> siema wszystkim nie witanym
<nn52> i siema tym co mnie witali , ale ja ic nie mogłam powitać
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> hej nn52
<nn52> Co tam?
<BlessJah> nic
<BlessJah> kolokwium sie zbliża
<BlessJah> wysprzątałem już całe mieszkanie, chyba zaraz abiore się za porządki na dysku
<nn52> myśle nad instalacją debiana unstable xD
<nn52> ew. testing \
<Skrzyp> Arch!
<qermit> Skrzyp: ty masz jakąś obsesję
<Skrzyp> No
<nn52> nie bo arch ma zbyt nowe gnome ( niema 2 ) musiala bym instalować MADE DM , które ma kilka błędów
<Skrzyp> Ma
<Skrzyp> MATE
<Skrzyp> Nie ma błędów
<qermit> nn52: nie ma chyba jeszcze sterowników do Xów dla ATI
<Skrzyp> Są!
<Skrzyp> Od kilku tygodni
<nn52> Skrzyp: jasne , to powiedz mi jak naprawić "Skróty" na mate
<Skrzyp> Które?
<Skrzyp> I co Ci nie działa?
<nn52> i dlaczego jak uruchomi sie aplikacja wymagające praw admina , to po kliknięciu "Cancle' Mate sie zwiesza na 4 sed
<Skrzyp> Bo roota się daje
<Skrzyp> A nie, kurde, boi się.
<nn52> Np. Calculator / WWW / Calendar / Volume Up i Down /  Mute Sound .
<nn52> Skrzyp: a dziwne , bo na gnome3 / 2 dzial to nornmalnie
<nn52> i sie nie zwiesza na 4 sec
<Skrzyp> Takie przyciski na klawiaturze?
<nn52> Skrzyp: ano :)
<nn52> tak
<Skrzyp> Czepiasz się
<nn52> mimo ponownego zbindowania ( na sztuczno) to nic nie dało
<Skrzyp> Był program to tych przycisków
<Skrzyp> A ogólnie to zależy od keymapy
<nn52> a to ja nie potrzbuje DE która wymaga dodatkowego programu , na Gnome jakoś działa , na MATE nie...
<nn52> wiec i nie potrzbuje archa...
<Skrzyp> To bierz kurde te imperialistyczne, hamerykańskie g3, albo KDE
<nn52> <pluje> używam XFCE :> i testuje teraz MATE
<Skrzyp> Dobra, weź sobie tego debiana, mi tam już rybka.
<nn52> Skrzyp: <pociesza> nie obrażaj się ;)
<Skrzyp> Jeżeli podobno ja jestem niereformowalny, to ty wywalasz "array index out of bounds".
<nn52> Ciekawe jest że Gnome używa pulse audio , a MATE bezpośrednio alsy
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Bo pulse ssie
<nn52> co powoduje że na mate bardziej bassy mi walą :P
<nn52> a ja lubie basy xD
<Skrzyp> To se potupaj
<nn52> ino jakoś sktóry muszą zacząć działać , bo zwariuje
<Skrzyp> Albo kup lepsze głośniki
<nn52> mam 5.1 z Creative
 * Skrzyp ma openboxa i scrotwm i to wystarcza.
<nn52> ino soobwoofer po 17 latach się sp..., i teraz mam sw z Modecom
<Skrzyp> Tak jak matka chce komputer - "proszę, ale nie mam nic do przeglądania folderów"
<nn52> Skrzyp: a na serio mam Archa na jednym z notebokół :D
<nn52> noteboków
<Skrzyp> To co ty masz, sklep z komputerami?
<nn52> nie :P
<Skrzyp> Więcej niż jeden komputer chyba powinien być wydawany tylko z pozwoleniem.
<nn52> ja mam 1 lap i 1 notebok :p
<mmica> hey
<Skrzyp> A ja mam Atari ST, C64, komórkę, lapka, megastarego lapka, starego pc i Powermaka G5.
<nn52> nie wspominając o blaszaku ( bez karty graficznej i z 50W zasilaczem) :P zrobiony jako domowyt serwer plików
<Skrzyp> Wanna fight? :)
<nn52> C64 :P mam sporo gierek na 3 kasetach
 * Skrzyp ma 10 kaset i kupuje SD2IEC
<nn52> nie szalej :>
<nn52> ja mam X klocka 360 i co? -.-
<nn52> hamerykańkie zuuo
<mmica> hey, jest jakiś sposób żeby wyłączając okno z kanałem irc w empathy, nie wyłączyć "sesji"? tzn. jestem dalej połączony z kanałem, ale nie mam widocznego okna?
<xaxes_> mmica: use xchat :P
<Skrzyp> Albo weechat
<mmica> wróciłem z archa i chcę wygody, okienek, bajerów etc. ;D i nie mam ochoty na "nano ./*.conf" ;D
<Skrzyp> To masz problem
<Skrzyp> Witamy w Penguinlandzie
<mmica> więc: "albo się męcz, albo nie narzekaj ;D" ; ]]
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Wreszcie ktoś zakumał
<Skrzyp> A, i RTFM
<mmica> odpowiedz na wszystko..
<Skrzyp> mmica++;
<mmica> ;D
<mmica> ++mmica; //mniej zasobożerne
<Skrzyp> Ale to inkrementuje po wyświetleniu
<mmica> ale ja jestem minimalistą
<Skrzyp> To pisz w asmie
<mmica> ale, ale, .. masochistą też nie jestem
<Skrzyp> To C
<Skrzyp> Też robi bootowalne binarki
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: akurat RTFM powinno byc wszedzie, nie tylko w archu/gentoo/etc
<Skrzyp> Nomuwa
<BlessJah> mmica: hm? zasobozerne?
<Skrzyp> Ale weź tu przekonaj małolata z obcegami w tylku i śrubokretem w gardle do czytania dokumentacji.
<mmica> BlessJah: no bo najpierw musi zrobić kopie do pamięci ;]
<mmica> BlessJah: oczywiści to "zasobożerne" to tak z przymrużeniem oka ;p
<BlessJah> mmica: int main () { int i = 0 ; i++ ; return0 ; }
<BlessJah> daj jeden z pre, jeden z post
<BlessJah> i gcc -S
<BlessJah> do asma, porównaj post i preinkrementację
<Skrzyp> A sprawdź w gdb
<mmica> momencik ;D
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: co w gdb?
<BlessJah> asma?
<Skrzyp> Jak z bezpieczeństwem
<Skrzyp> Nie, C
<BlessJah> gdb binarki czyta
<BlessJah> choc mogę się mylić
<Skrzyp> Czy jest bardziej, czy mniej podatne na przepełnienie
<BlessJah> jak?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: powtórzę jeszcze raz, gcc wypluło mi identycznego asma
<BlessJah> dla post i pre
<BlessJah> i tak bedzie w wiekszosci wypadkow
<Skrzyp> O lulz
<BlessJah>     movl    $0, -4(%rbp)
<BlessJah>     movl    -4(%rbp), %eax
<BlessJah>     addl    $1, -4(%rbp)
<BlessJah> postinkrementacja
<mmica> shit ;D faktycznie identyczne ;D
<BlessJah> w preinkrementacji addl jest pośrodku
<BlessJah> jedyna różnica
<BlessJah> mmica: magia optymalizacji
<Skrzyp> A zrób to samo z -O3?
<mmica> technika idzie do przodu .. hahah
<Skrzyp> Ciekawe co wyjdzie
<BlessJah> dla pewności, zrobiłem przypisanie z post/pre
<BlessJah> znowu kolejnosc inna
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: juz chwila
<BlessJah> o, ładnie
<BlessJah> widać różnicę
<BlessJah> dodało 11 instrukcji
<BlessJah> hm...
<mmica> u mnie mam w obu to samo +1 BlessJah
<mmica> znak w znak ;]
<BlessJah> mmica: Przekliniak łapie postinkremenctację jedynie
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: teraz dziala matryca:D
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: właściwie jaki jest defaultowy level?
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: co jej zrobiłeś?
<Skrzyp> 1 chyba
<Skrzyp> Albo 2
<Skrzyp> Nie dam głowy
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: podnioslem lapka i obrocilem w rekach 2 razy
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: ale i tak zaniose do serwisu
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: w miedzy czasie 2 razy dzialala i nie
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: nieś nieś, tylko jak nie działał, to na pierwszy rzut oka było widać, a tak może im się nawet nie chcieć rozkręcać
<BlessJah> fail google
<BlessJah> niby wiedzą że linuksiarz jestem, a nie wiedzą o jakie gcc mi chodzi
<Skrzyp> A co?
 * Skrzyp się optoutował z google ads
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: to bede nosil do skutku, no ale zobaczymy
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jakieś coś o zjedoczeniu arabów mi jako drugi link wyskakuje
<BlessJah> pierwszy to zbieznosc domeny jakies gcc.com czy cuś
<Skrzyp> :d
<tajwanuser> no domena ma bardzo duza wartosc pozycjonerska;)
<mmica> nieźle  ;D
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: hm... chwila, chwila, skoro im wyższa liczba, tym wiecej optymalizacji, to jak to jest ze kod asma wychodzi dluzszy?
<tajwanuser> dlatego czasami ludzie kupuja mega dlugie domeny, jesli licza glownie na wejscia z google
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Albo mega głupie
<Skrzyp> Jak na pronie ostatnim, domema z błędem :)
<tajwanuser> niektorzy zeruja na literowkach:P cos jak facevook.pl etc.
<Skrzyp> barackobama.com
<Skrzyp> Przez jedno r
<Skrzyp> Czy tam odwrotnie
<Skrzyp> Kiedyś było gogle.pl :)
<mmica> albo bawią się w podobne wizualnie linki, np. rnonika.pl wyglada podobnie do monika.pl .. oczywiście wszystko zależy od czcionki ;] im mniejsza tym lepiej
<tajwanuser> jesli tylko ma plynac z tego kaska, to czemu nie:P
<Skrzyp> Albo ebay.com z greckim "e"
<tajwanuser> ja chetnie zlapalbym domene typu crysis3.pl czy cos takiego:P
<Skrzyp> windows8.pl :)
<tajwanuser> ale to trzeba byc w temacie
<mmica> ale mam deja vu ;D jakby o tym już gadał ;D
<nn52> zaresjestruj crysis4.pl
<nn52> i crysis4.com
<nn52> i po problemie
<nn52> a potme wystap na przedaż :>
<nn52> \wystaw
<tajwanuser> nn52: chyba nie edzie crysis4
<tajwanuser> od poczatku planowali trylogie
<tajwanuser> jak dobrze pamietam
<Skrzyp> mw4.com
<nn52> myśle czy nie zarejestrować Modernwarfare4 xD
<tajwanuser> mw?
<Skrzyp> nn52: dynks!
<tajwanuser> nn52: rejestruj, nawet jak nie sprzedasz, to postawisz tam bloga i zarobi na siebie
<BlessJah> nn52: problemu nie ma, przejma domene nawet bez kupna, bo maja zarejestrowany wszedzie znak towarowy
<Skrzyp> 19:04  <Skrzyp> mw4.com
<Skrzyp> 19:04  <nn52> myśle czy nie zarejestrować Modernwarfare4 xD
<BlessJah> nn52: chyba ze zalozysz jakas grupe literacka czy cos, o tej nazwie i ja gdzies zarejestrujesz
<Skrzyp> gmail.pl :D
<tajwanuser> :P
<nn52> canonical.pl xDD
<mmica> BlessJah: było już nawet coś takiego ;D
<mmica> BlessJah: z gmailem chyba
<BlessJah> gmail.pl
<nn52> a było było :D
<Skrzyp> A fajny jest gmial.com :)
<nn52> bedą jaja z itv.pl
<BlessJah> mmica: jakis czas temu po cichu gmail.pl przejeli
<tajwanuser> hm, no ale gdybym zrobil bloga poswieconego mw4...
<Skrzyp> Pewnie im zapłacili w ch...
<mmica> ci z gmail.pl musieli fajne maile zbierać ;D
<nn52> ta... mw4  Miejskie Warchoły 4 , zawsze jakieś tłumaczenie że to gra online która jest w fazie alfa
<tajwanuser> :P
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: o lol, wygralem macbooka na tej twojej stronie!
<tajwanuser> ja mysle czy by nei zalozyc bloga o kolarstwie i jezdzie rowerem
<BlessJah> a jezdzisz kolarswtem i rowerem?
<Skrzyp> Blessjah: _DDD
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: cos tam jezdze
<BlessJah> Uwielnbiam je
<nn52> tajwanuser: jeden jeden blog , ostatni wpis był z wycieczki kolarkiej z zoną i kolegą ( pojechali do chin na rowerku)
<BlessJah> kto to tlumaczyl?
<ntat> jak nie macie tematu na bloga, to zawsze można założyć bloga o zakładaniu bloga...
<Skrzyp> Rób z siebie debila i klikaj dalej, jak jesteś na linuxie
<ntat> :D
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: a co, są wirusy?
<BlessJah> zaznaczałem cały czas pierwszą po lewej
<Skrzyp> A nie wiem
<Skrzyp> Różnie może być
<inzaghi89> lol, blog o prowadzeniu bloga
<BlessJah> Tę usługę można zakończyć wysyłając smsa o treści STOP FAJNE na 60212. Opłaty zależą od taryfy 0.18PLN
<tajwanuser> nn52: sa strony o dlugodystansowych wycieczkach, o treningach mniej
<BlessJah> i lista operatorów jakaś taka krótka
<tajwanuser> inzaghi89: malo takich.... ;)
<mmica> Skrzyp: mam im podać mój tel? ;D a co tam .. podam ;D
<inzaghi89> tajwanuser, i oby tak zostało ;p
<Skrzyp> Hehehe
<Skrzyp> Podaj na bramkę
<mmica> podałem im ten z przykładu ;p
<tajwanuser> znajdz w necie czyjs telefon
<BlessJah> z xxx?
<tajwanuser> z jakiejs strony typu religia.pl
<BlessJah> ojciec rydzyk by sie cieszyl z ipoda?
<BlessJah> macbookow juz nie ma
<Skrzyp> :)
<inzaghi89> ktoś narzeka na ceny paliwa? http://demotywatory.pl/3590220/W-Polsce-jest-coraz-taniej
<mmica> za późno ;] miasto: Pieprzodoły
<BlessJah> o, to jest jeszcze dalej
<BlessJah> ja myslalem ze na numerze sie konczy
<nn52> inzaghi89: poszukaj demota  z porównaniem do polskiego szkolnictwa
<mmica> BlessJah: [uwaga spojler] potem wyskakuje, że url nie prawidłowy ;]
<BlessJah> a tam, i tak doszedłem tylko do numeru
<Skrzyp> I co dalej?
<BlessJah> no zamknalem zakladke
<BlessJah> mam lepsze rzeczy do roboty (zamiast uczenia sie do kolokwium)
<Skrzyp> Ech
 * inzaghi89 is now playing: Pink Floyd - [Pulse] Hey You (Live Version)
<inzaghi89> <3
<mmica> a empathy ma buga ;D -- nie pierwszego zresztą. Jeżeli zmniejszy się ramkę z ludzikami na kanale, to tekst w ramce do pisania nowej wiadomości nie przechodzi do następnej linii .. co za bubel
<Tyczek> Zgłoś. :P
<Skrzyp> Napraw
<Skrzyp> A nie marudz
<BlessJah> patche zawsze mile widziane
<mmica> jest też jeszcze jedna opcja/przykazanie..;D : pomarudź, a będzie naprawione
<mmica> najpierw poużywam i poznam,  a potem się zastanowię co z tym zrobić ;]
<nn52> kurde, nie wiem jakiego cmsa sobie w grać“
<xaxes_> wordpress, wszyscy go wgrywają
<xaxes_> a jak chcesz być hipsterski to sam napisz
<Skrzyp> "Napisz se" ~f0x, atarionline.pl
<nn52> worldpress zobaczymy co to za cudo
<inzaghi89> nn52, zależy 'w czym'
<inzaghi89> jeśli php+sql to wordpress
<nn52> a coś innego od tego? :D
<inzaghi89> na joomli widziałem blog
<nn52> ma być forum / galeria  / download  ( nie wielkie pare kategorii) i rozbudowany system artów  +D
<inzaghi89> nie jeden na pewno;p
<inzaghi89> no to joomla, php+sql
<inzaghi89> albo drupal
<nn52> drupal to już pg chyba nie ?
<inzaghi89> ja wolałbym drupala;p
<inzaghi89> pg?
<nn52> postgrees
<Wilczek> dawid: Zapytaj?
<inzaghi89> nn52, że postresql?
<inzaghi89> http://drupal.org/requirements
<qermit> nn52: drupal na postgresie dobrze dziala
<nn52> już instalacja krzczy na drupalu
<nn52> ale wszystko działa.... aa bład można z ingnorować :P
<qermit> co krzyczy
<nn52> http://wklej.to/f1EaN
<nn52> ale to podczas instalacji - zignorowałam to
<tajwanuser> to co dzisiaj zaprogramowaliscie?
<nn52> pralkę na pranie i wirowanie
<nn52> pooć phpfusion jest fajne
<nn52> ponoć*
<tajwanuser> nn52: jestes kobieta;]
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: ja wczoraj również programowałem pralkę
<nn52> haha :D
<lisu> tajwanuser: po czym to poznałeś? x]
<BlessJah> lisu: ćśś, ciekawe co mi powie
<nn52> chyba się zapowietrzył
<nn52> lub zapętlił
<BlessJah> po czym poznajesz?
<qermit> nn52: pokash focie
<BlessJah> moze po prostu ma wazniejsze rzeczy na glowie
<BlessJah> qermit: ej, masz juz zone
<BlessJah> nie badz takim egoista
<nn52> właśnie, masz już żone!
<qermit> nn52: jak nie miałem to nie chciałaś też pokazać
<qermit> to teraz pokasz focie
<BlessJah> nn52: nie pokazuj
<nn52> BlessJah: i tak nie mam! :P, przep... wszystkie ,a robić mi się nowych nie chce xD
<nn52> tzn. mam na aparacie.. ale taki głupie... prywatne :D
<BlessJah> ej tamte tez pokasowalas?
<nn52> BlessJah: też :P wiec ich nie mam :P
<BlessJah> to moge ci wysłać
<nn52> te  2 czarnobiałe :P
 * BlessJah hides under the table
<nn52> i jedno kolotrowe
<nn52> kolorowe
<nn52> aa to wyślij xD , na server  swój , i podaj linki xD
<nn52> na kłery
<qermit> "Państwo Nowakowie pojechali autobusem do Katowic, później musieli się przesiąść na tramwaj.
<qermit> masakra
<BlessJah> lol, jedno juz znalazlem
<BlessJah> nn52: w cache opery mam jedno, jak sie nazywala reszta, bo nie wiem czy znajde
<qermit> BlessJah: pokash
<BlessJah> qermit: ile dajesz?
<qermit> raz w morde i raz po kulasach
<nn52> biore procent od prowizji
<BlessJah> z jakiego kalibru?
<BlessJah> nn52: albo procent albo prowizję
<qermit> z pięści
<qermit> i z nogi
<BlessJah> qermit: nie, to ja podziękuję
<nn52> BlessJah: no co? bawię się w Tuska... biore podwójnie :D
<nn52> 7% i  14% xD
<BlessJah> ale procent od prowizji, to mniej niż procent i mniej niż prowizja
<nn52> oj tam ... nie ważne :D
<BlessJah> nieważne*
<qermit> http://deser.pl/deser/1,111857,10796241,Duchowny_zakazal_kobietom_dotykania_fallicznych_owocow.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/caok7sb> (at deser.pl)
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: ogladalem kiedys jeden z tych durnych programow, gdzie ludzie przyznaja sie do swich "sekretow", aby dojsc do finalu
<BlessJah> chcesz nam się z czegoś zwierzyć?
<tajwanuser> i pewien facet przyznal, ze uwaza iz zaprogramowanie pralki automatycznej przekracza jego mozliwosci intelektualne
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> lisu: powiedziala mi kiedys:)
<nn52> qermit: http://zaraz.tk/cpt/ < moja zdjęcia jak  ktoś chce popatzeć ^^
<tajwanuser> ja... mam swoja historie
<lisu> nn52: -> twoje zdjęcia forbidden.
<nn52> wiem ^^
<nn52> ni macie praw :D
<BlessJah> kto da wiecej?
<qermit> nn52: cumshot?
<nn52> qermit: headshot
<qermit> `g nn52 cumshot movie
<Przekliniak> qermit: lavabo - Notitiae Responses: <http://notitiae.ipsissima-verba.org/tag/lavabo>
<BlessJah> qermit: amunicja dobrana, cel wyznaczony, zobaczymy jaki z ciebie snajper
<Wilczek> Kermitowaty, kto dał Zippie +q?
<BlessJah> pewnie, zeby bylo widac ze troll
<qermit> Wilczek: widocznie zasłużył
<BlessJah> qermit: mozna bylo zelazem wypalic znak
<Wilczek> qermit: Wiem, że zasłużył... Ale już grzeczny jest i zależy mu, żeby móc tutaj gadać
<qermit> pewnie kara jeszcze nie minela
<qermit> nawet nie wiem który to wpis
<nn52> wie ktoś jak ustawić czas servera na nginx? -.-
<nn52> kiedyś chyba w php się ustawiało Timezine
<nn52> time zone
<nn52> Strefa czasowa (serwera): 	2011.12.12 03:43:29 , dobra mniejsza... nie ważne
<Skrzyp> No kurwde
<Skrzyp> Znowu on?
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Wilczek> Devil_Inside: Ave!
<Devil_Inside> panowie mam problemik nie wiem czy ktoś się z tym spotkał ale jaki kolwiek film nie nagram na DVD w linuksie na odtwarzaczu wyskakuje mi zabezpieczenie CSS :/ nawet własne wesele... jakim programem nagrywać płyty?
<Skrzyp> A jak wychodzisz na pole, to masz nick Devil_Outside?
<Devil_Inside> Angel_Outside :]
<Devil_Inside> testowalem k3b i brasero... na kazdym to samo :/
<ntat> Skrzyp, co Ty z Małopolski jesteś?
<Dreadlish> on z krakowa :D
<ntat> widać właśnie po "slangu":P
<Dreadlish> strona cheatengine zrobiła się dziwna
<Dreadlish> walneli jeden wielki przycisk "DOWNLOAD CHEAT ENGINE"
<Dreadlish> coś nie halo
<Dreadlish> gen
<Dreadlish> no co
<Dreadlish> sie wychodzi z dworu na pole
<Skrzyp> ntat: no
<ntat> Skrzyp, z Krakowa jesteś?
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Ja wychodzę na pole, bo przynajmniej jeszcze mi jakieś zostało
<Skrzyp> A Ci sobie przedłużają, że mają obok zamek i wychodzą na dwór.
<ntat> Skrzyp, lata tam u Was jeszcze taki balon nad miastem, przywiązany do podłoża?:D
<ntat> z napisem Kocham Polskę (chyba)?;]
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Teraz jest napis PGNiG
<ntat> No, z innej strony jest Kocham Polskę i chyba Kocham Kraków
<Skrzyp> A tam
<ntat> i PGNiG
 * Skrzyp patrzy z okna i widzi pgnig
<Skrzyp> A od północy chyba widać kocham cośtam
<ntat> Skrzyp, Ty gdzieś na zamku mieszkach, że go widzisz z okna?;]
<Skrzyp> Nie, na Woli
<Skrzyp> Ale bardziej to mi świeci to stojące coś obok Bonarki
<Skrzyp> Co jeszcze dwa lata temu nie świeciło
<Skrzyp> I co zmusiło mnie do zakupu firanek
<Skrzyp> I zasłon
<ntat> Wola jest przed Wisłą patrząc od strony tego balonu?
<Skrzyp> Za Wisłą
<Skrzyp> Podgórze
<ntat> czyli bardziej od strony zamku
<Skrzyp> Wola jest na południe Wawelu
<Skrzyp> Za Matecznym
<Skrzyp> The Mateczny's Roundabout
<Skrzyp> Jak to pierwszy raz przeczytałem, to padlem
<ntat> jedno mi się nie podobało, jako turyście w Krakowie - komunikacja miejska a dokładnie autobusy, w których nie można było kupić odpowiedniego biletu, bo zazwyczaj kieowca takich nie miał
<ntat> i trzeba było kupić te droższe;)
<Skrzyp> TERAZ SĄ AUTOMATY
<ntat> oo
<ntat> w wakacje nie było
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> A kierowcy już sprzedają tylko w wypadku braku lub awarii
<Skrzyp> I tylko za odliczoną kwotę
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nie było? :)
<ntat> poza tym, skąd turysta ma wiedzieć w ile dojeżdża się w dane miejsce?;)
<ntat> W innych miastach są bilety ważne do zapętlenia autobusu
<ntat> a ja musiałem się określić czy 15 czy 30 minut mi zajmie podróż
<ntat> :]
<Skrzyp> Tu są na każdym przystanku mapki i automaty
<Skrzyp> Co to pokazują jak dojechać tu und tu
<Skrzyp> Się kupuje dobowy i po problemie
<Trojanin> Skrzyp: jednorazówek nie macie?
<ntat> są ale czasowe
<Skrzyp> Można jednorazy
<Dreadlish> teraz są automaty.
<Skrzyp> Ale to się teraz najmniej opłaca
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej /me był i widział
 * Skrzyp ma kartę na wszystkie linie autobusowe i tramwajowe o każdej porze
<Skrzyp> 44,70 miesięcznie
<Skrzyp> Crackerowi się opłaca
<Skrzyp> Ale turyści też chyba mają jakieś karty turystyczne, z info'
<Skrzyp> Przynajmniej szwaby i hamerykańce
 * Skrzyp w ogóle się wkurza, bo sklepy w centrum teraz po ingliszu piszą
<Skrzyp> A w menu też są dania po angielsku małym drukiem
<Wilczek> nn52: Co ty na to :D?
<Skrzyp> Nawet dzisiaj widziałem
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: nie budż potwora
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Sorry, ciiiii
<Skrzyp> Bo będzie grandflame
<Skrzyp> A nie mam siły
 * Skrzyp widział dzisiaj w empiku "Stolni hokiej"
<Skrzyp> Przyszło im chyba z Czech coś :)
<Skrzyp> A właśnie.
<Skrzyp> W EMPIKU NIE BYŁO LINUXMAGA!!!
<Skrzyp> Jak tak można?!
<Skrzyp> Skandal!
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: a spodziewałeś się, że będzie o.O
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Zawsze był
<Psotnick> nigdy nie widziałem :D
<Skrzyp> Przynajmniej w Bonarce
<Psotnick> Na rynku wczoraj też nie widziałem
<Skrzyp> A w Empik Megastore na Rynku nie ma
<Psotnick> no ;D
<Skrzyp> TY BYŁEŚ WCZORAJ NA RYNKU?!
<Skrzyp> Było mówić
<Psotnick> mówiłem, w każdą sobotę praktycznie jestem ;D
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> Sorkey
<Skrzyp> Zapomniałja
<ntat> widzę, że pół # to Kraków;)
<Skrzyp> No
<Psotnick> ja nie z Krakowa :(
<Psotnick> niestety ;(
<Psotnick> ale jeżdżę często :D
<Psotnick> a właśnie
<Skrzyp> #cracow
<ntat> ja rzadko, w sumie raz byłem:P
<Skrzyp> :)
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: miejsce w centrum, gdzie jest mało ludzi?
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Coś się znajdzie
<Skrzyp> Mały Rynek
<Skrzyp> Plac Szczepański, czy jak mu tam
<Skrzyp> Planty
<Skrzyp> Łerewa
<Skrzyp> A lokal jakiś?
<Psotnick> Nie no, wszystko mi jedno :D
<Skrzyp> No kurde na polu stać nie będziemy
<Skrzyp> Do maka możemy iść
<Skrzyp> Ja się na lokalach nie znam
<Psotnick> nie o spotkanie z Tobą pytam :D
<Skrzyp> A jak chcesz z dziewczyną iść, to mam jeden lokal
<Psotnick> nowa prowincja jest fajna
<Psotnick> ale dużo ludzi jest
<Skrzyp> Cafe pianola jest fajne
<Psotnick> gdzie to jest?
<Skrzyp> To tam jak Grodzką idziesz i zaraz w prawo od strony rynku
<Skrzyp> I prosto i tam się pytaj :)
<Psotnick> a Ty Skrzypuś to gdzie mniej-więcej mieszkasz?
<Skrzyp> Ugryż i je...nij?
<Skrzyp> Na Woli
<crunchbang> hey :D
<Psotnick> Wiesz, w sobotę pewnie będę ;D
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: z centrum kilka przystanków
<Psotnick> ale o której będę wolny to Ci nie powiem, bo sam nie wiem :D
<Skrzyp> Z bonarki rzut moherowym beretem
<Skrzyp> A ja w tą sobotę nie będę
<Skrzyp> a} jadę do babci
<Psotnick> jak mnie nie rzuci to jeszcze przyjadę, spokojnie ;D
<Skrzyp> b} hakójem pałermaka
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tak wyśle, nie pytaj się milejard razy
<Skrzyp> A na piątek będzie?
<Dreadlish> pdpnie
<Skrzyp> ?
<Skrzyp> PDP to taki komp był
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tzn. prawdopodobnie tak
<Skrzyp> Oby
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze muszę z dołu gościa wymęczyć o zaciskarkę jak łaskawie raczy być w domu
<Skrzyp> A switch gdzieś jest w piwnicy, głosi legenda miejska
<Dreadlish> może poprostu skrętkę
<Skrzyp> Ale trzeba przeciąć
<Skrzyp> I zacisnąć wtyczki
<Skrzyp> Ewentualnie poszerzyć dziurę w ścianie, puścić nad szafką i modlić się, czy starczy
<^mhr> przeczytałem "ewentualnie pieprzyć dziurę w ścianie
<^mhr> "
<^mhr> ;/
<Skrzyp> :f
<Wiazrd> cześć, leszcze
<Skrzyp> Cześć karpiu
<Wiazrd> nie wróży mi to świetlanej przyszłości :]
<Skrzyp> :F
<Wiazrd> choć osobiście luię karpia
<Wiazrd> jak tam unity, wciąż domyślne, zamiast gnome3?
<Skrzyp> Niestety, nikt tu nie ma Ubuntu :)
<Wiazrd> a, racja
<Skrzyp> Nie ma jak sprawdzić
<Wiazrd> w sumie, ja też już nie mam
<Skrzyp> Ale ono nadal będzie domyślne
<Wiazrd> LTS jest jeszcze znośny, ale dalej to już lypa
<Skrzyp> Zresztą sprawdźmy... [hax hax]
<nn52> Wizard? to ty? :D
<Skrzyp> A, się nie da :(
<Wiazrd> nn52, eee, a kto?
 * Wiazrd sprawdza, czy się przedstawił NickServowi
<nn52> aa to nie ty xDD
<Wiazrd> wybaczcie, ale kto mi zdjął bana?
<BlessJah> Wiazrd: literówka w nicku
<Wiazrd> LOL
<BlessJah> no i sie nie przedstawiles
<Skrzyp> XDDD
<Skrzyp> Fejk jak skurczybyk
<Wiazrd> a, bo ostatnio kombinowałem z klientem irc na androida
<Wiazrd> i mi namieszał w znc
<Wiazrd> zara
<BlessJah> bo nie działał ci auth?
<BlessJah> :D
<Wizard> tja
<Wizard> tak lepiej
<Wizard> chyba trza skończyć z piciem, czy coś o_O
<Szatan> Wizard: musk już paruje?
<Wizard> nie wiem w sumie sa
<Wizard> mówię, kombinowałem z klientem na androida + znc
<Wizard> i tak mi namieszał, że już sam nie wiem co i jak :D
<Wizard> jednak xchat to xchat
<BlessJah> irssi ftw!
<Szatan> TELNET FTW!
<mati75> łi chat rulez!
<Szatan> Wizard: kiedy będziemy oczekiwać na bombę odpalaną przez Androida by Wizard?
<Szatan> ;x
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> nigdy, bo android ssie
<Szatan> Wizard: nawet na prostego bombermana?
<Wizard> na androidzie gram tylko w ski jumping
<Szatan> Wizard: po akcelometrze?
<inzaghi89> znc rlz >:
<inzaghi89> i xchat
<Skrzyp> ZNC RULZ
<Skrzyp> Potem weechat
<Skrzyp> Potem xchat
<Skrzyp> Potem jmirc-m
<Szatan> *AndroIrc
<Skrzyp> AndChat jak już coś
 * Skrzyp nie ma ądrójda
<Skrzyp> Jak coś, to bym chciał taki model, żeby miał społeczność jak HD2, ewentualnie coś z iOS
<inzaghi89> a tak w ogóle, to xchat wdk
<Szatan> na M$ to jest ychat
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Ale to na windzie
<Skrzyp> Nie, ychata już nie rozwijają
<Skrzyp> Na winde jest xchat wdk
<inzaghi89> Skrzyp, right
<Blondyn> hmm
<Szatan> Blondyn: gdzie Blądyna?
<Blondyn> Szatan: w 7 klasie
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Skrzyp> Ale dowalił
<Szatan> Blondyn: klasie kabla?
<Blondyn> klasie bobsleja
<drathir> ale cisza...
<bastetmilo> jak makiem zasiał...
<Blondyn> nom
<Skrzyp> Będzie splita :)
<Skrzyp> Global łornink
<Wilku> nom
<Blondyn> cisza jak kurkumą przyprawił
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Se synonimy zrobił
<Wilku> :D
<drathir> ładnie napisane...
<drathir> na hitchkoku nie powinno mnie ruszyć...
<drathir> zwłaszcza final night of upgrades fajnie brzmi...
<Dreadlish> u mnie nie było
<Dreadlish> a mnie wywaliło
<Blondyn> 0o
<Blondyn> potrzebuje jakiś serwer słownika bo dict nie działa :(
<Cyr4x> Można jakoś zmienić głośność (master) z konsoli? Nie chodzi mi o coś typu alsamixer ale tak, że np. wpisuje polecenie z parametrem z wartością 70 i mi ustawia głośnosć master na 70. chce to wrzucić do autostartu z systemem bo czasem po uruchomieniu mi ustawia głośność na maksa a ja chce mieć zawsze 70%
<m477> ;o
<Skrzyp> amixer
<Dreadlish> wrzuć sobie zapisywanie stanu mixera do default runleveala
<Dreadlish> levela*
<Dreadlish> 1
<m477> st
<drathir> m477: nd raczej
<m477> :-(
<drathir> Day changed to 12 gru 2011 00:00 < Dreadlish> 1 
<Dreadlish> 00:00;29
<Dreadlish> Day changed to pon, 12 gru 2011
<Dreadlish> 00:00:29     Dreadlish | 1
<Dreadlish> samo 1 jest krócej
<Cyr4x> znaczy jak do runlevela?
<m477> ;o
<Cyr4x> ja sobie wrzuce w autostart amixer set Master 70
<drathir> Skrzyp: amixer to od alsy?
 * drathir jest ciekaw kto używa wicd?
<m477> ;o
<nosferathoo> mial ktos moze problemy z windowsem xp pod virtualboxem ? po instalacji wyskakuje mi na ulamek sekundy BSOD i robi sie reset i tak w kolko'
<drathir> ryzyk fizyk zobaczymy czy się pogryzie z network menagerem...
<m477> o kurwa diabel
<drathir> nosferathoo: przez kvma postaw...
<sebastian> witam was serdecznie
<drathir> m477: hrhr
<m477> nie charcz :(
<sebastian> myslałem że on podkreslił coś <hr /> :P
<m477> ^_^
<drathir> m477: nie mogłem się powstrzymać po Twoim spostrzeżeniu...
<sebastian> mam pytanie, zrobić na serwerze upgrade do najnowszej wersji ubuntu i czy dostane już kernel 3?
<m477> no
<drathir> sebastian: kodziarz ?
<sebastian> ale mam uptime 357 dni nie chce znół stracić po upgrade :P
<sebastian> tak, pisze w php:)
<sebastian> mój serwer ubuntu w domu:) itunix.eu/phpsysinfo
<drathir> sebastian: no właśnie, ale fakt dobre skojarzenia...
<sebastian> dziś postawiłem radio na icecast :D http://itunix.eu:8000/itunixeu.ogg.m3u
<sebastian> tylko mam słaby upload wiec sorry :P
<drathir> sebastian: lepiej bym nie ryzykował aktualizacji, bo dopiero może Cię czekać wielka przesiadka...
<drathir> nosferathoo: a zmieniałes ustawienia maszyny so instalacji czy ani razu nie wstał?
<drathir> sebastian: co ciekawego leci?
<nosferathoo> drakhan, ani razu
<sebastian> mam tylko 40 piosenek, ja nawet nie mam licencji na nadawanie komercyjnych utworów:)
<drathir> nosferathoo: spróbuj uruchomić w awaryjnym
<nosferathoo> to samo
<drathir> nosferathoo: co dodałes do dysków? Spróbuj innego chipseta może użyć... Ewentualnie spróbować wyłączyć amd v/intel v dla sprawdzenia...
<nosferathoo> no pokrece zaraz
<drathir> nosferathoo: w vboxie xp normalnie chodził wątpię żeby zepsuli czy coś tak zmienili, by nie działało...
<Skrzyp> A wiesz, że można kexec użyć?
<Skrzyp> I uptime przeżyje
<nosferathoo> drathir, a win xp sp3?
<drathir> nosferathoo: nawet sp1
<nosferathoo> nie no mi tez chodzil
<nosferathoo> przed instalacja minta
<drathir> nosferathoo: spróbuj dysk zmienić z ide na sata nawet choć na obu powinno działać...
<Skrzyp> Hehe, zobaczcie pr0n.pl :)
<drathir> sebastian: a co za sprzęt?
<sebastian> zwykły laptop :)
<m477> ?
<nosferathoo> drathir, page fauilt in nonpaged area - takie cos sie pojawia na BSOD na ulamek skundy
<sebastian> laptop jako serwer, działa już ponad rok i hula :)
<drathir> nosferathoo: cały dysk podzieliłeś format przed instalacja? Miejsce na dysku na sztywno czy dynamicznie?
<nosferathoo> dynamiczne
<nosferathoo> 10GB
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-03
<BlessJah> \O/
<Skrzyp> pobudka
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: rychło w czas
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: a co?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry koteczki :)
<BlessJah> lol, wejściówki nie było
<BlessJah> tydzień, ktory nie zaczął się wejściówką, to tydzień stracony :/
<zelas> witam wszystkich
<zelas>  http://wklej.org/id/886508/
<zelas> moze mi ktos powiedziec jak sformulowac kill
<zelas> bo w terminalu nie wyswietla sie zaden opis tych wartosci
<zelas> dobra killall firefox
<BlessJah> pkill firefox, opis jest w piewszej linijce outputu ps
<zelas> ok uzyłem top
<zelas> i wyswietlilo mi z opisem ladnie
<zelas> dobra to chcialem wiedziec dzieki
<sysek> :)
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry :)
<sysek> dobry
<Skrzyp> Brydzieńdo.
<gjm> \o
<Skrzyp> o/
<sysek> zief
<sysek> gjm: widzialem, ze archa uzywasz
<gjm> No tak.
<sysek> :<
<sysek> tylko ja jestem dziwny i uzywam ubuntu
<gjm> bastetmilo i Wizard używają.
<sysek> wizard to stary towarzysz, on uzywal ubuntu zanim powstalo
<sysek> mnie tylko boli, ze nowszy kernel nie uruchamia mi lapka
<m477>  nie dobrze
<Wizard> ;]
<m477> ;]
<Wizard> Ty żyjesz!
<m477> ja? no, a czemu by nie
<m477> snieg spadl, kolce trzeba zamowic
<Wizard> Do tramwaju?
<m477> roweru ofc
<Wizard> A co to jest rower ofc?
<m477> nie trolluj
<BlessJah> sysek: nie tylko ty
<m477> mi zeby system sie zabootowal musze wejsc wpierw do biosu
<hauru> witam
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> WIecie, jak można uruchomić skrypt/program po zmianie konsoli poleceniem chvt numer_konsoli? Wiem, jak zmienić konsolę poleceniem ale szukam jeszcze sposobu na uruchomienie programu z tym, że komendę uruchomienia programu muszę wydać jeszcze przed zmianą konsoli.
<BlessJah> sproboj chvt && cmd
<BlessJah> ewentualnie z jednym ampersandem
<BlessJah> ewentualnie w odwrotnej kolejnosci
<ntat> BlessJah, nie działa
<ntat> BlessJah, tzn, ja muszę się przełączyć na inną konsolę i na niej uruchomić dany program. Z && i & to wykonuje program na konsoli, na której zostało wydane to polecenie a nie na tej, na którą się przełączam
<TheNumb> Hmm... cpu idluje a wiatrak co jakiś czas wchodzi na wysokie obroty. Jakieś pomysły?
<TheNumb> I to tylko przypadłość ubuntu.
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: skonfiguruj sobie kontrolowanie wiatraka
<Skrzyp> przez lm-sensors i cośtam jeszcze
<Dreadlish> fancontrol...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no, no
<Skrzyp> właśnie miałem mówić
<Skrzyp> ale sam nie używam
<Skrzyp> bo nigdy nie trafiam na kompa z sensorami
<Skrzyp> ten tutaj sam biosem reguluje
<Skrzyp> tyle doprz
<qermit> nigdy?
<Skrzyp> no
<Skrzyp> zawsze na maksa szło
<Skrzyp> a temperatury podawał z capy
<Skrzyp> czapy*
<Voldenet> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-04
<aleksanderw> jaka jest komenda na sprawdzenie wersji gruba na ubuntu?
<Voldenet> bry
<Voldenet> chyba
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<gjm> Dobry.
<grek1> czesc mam ubuntu 11.04 z uszkodzonym monitorem i potrzebuje to zaukualizowac - nie mam jak wystartowac z usb cd nie ma (nie da sie przelaczyc w biosie bo go nie widac)  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - nie aktualizuje
<grek1> wiecie moze czemu ? ?
<grek1> sudo do-release-upgrade
<grek1> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<grek1> No new release found
<grek1> cat /etc/issue
<grek1> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<grek1> ma ktos pomysl ?
<grek1> instalacja raczej odpada bo jak - bez monitora sie nie da a bedac zalogowany na ubunti nie da sie chyba rozpoczac instalacji
<DaZ> a to nie było jakieś lts? :v
<DaZ> hum, dziwne
<m477> 10.04 to lts
<kikokos> hej
<kikokos> wie ktoś z was może czy drukarka Canon ip3000 będzie działała tylko z jednym cartridgem jak do do niej dokupię? jakoś nie mogę tego wygooglać
<kikokos> *go dokupię
<Kiziek> Witam
<Kiziek> Wie ktoś czemu nie mogę zmienić stylu okna w ubuntu tweak?
<julek> czesc
<sysek> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-05
<EsmD> yo
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry misiaczki
<sovtware> Mam problem z programem Cheese pomoże ktoś ? Używam Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Skoro wszystko co wiemy, to fakt, że 'masz problem', to sorry.
<ftpd> Nie bierzemy na irca magicznych kul.
<sovtware> ftpd,  przepraszam po poprawnym zainstalowaniu program wcale się nie uruchamia
<ftpd> Skąd instalujesz? Jaki komunikat?
<sovtware> instaluję z synaptic już zaraz pokażę screeny
<sovtware> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5109/zrzutekranuz20121205070.png
<sovtware> a w terminalu gdy chcę uruchomić mam takie info:
<sovtware> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5109/zrzutekranuz20121205070.png
<sovtware> http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/5109/zrzutekranuz20121205070.png
<DaZ> chesse? >:
<DaZ> dziwna faza
<pakos> :)
<pakos> przeciez tam pisze wszystko :>
<sovtware> pakos,  wytłumaczysz ? chodzi o jakieś  ... zaraz popatrzę chwileczkę
<pakos> zle wpisales nazwe
<DaZ> ino screen wczesniej segfaultuje :v
<DaZ> czy jak to tam sie tłumaczy na ludzki i assert failuje >:
<pakos> a patrzylem tylko na ostatni
<sovtware> teraz coś takiego mi wyszło
<sovtware> sovtware@CPU:~$ sudo su
<sovtware> [sudo] password for sovtware:
<sovtware> root@CPU:/home/sovtware# Cheese
<sovtware> No command 'Cheese' found, did you mean:
<sovtware>  Command 'cheese' from package 'cheese' (universe)
<sovtware> Cheese: command not found
<sovtware> root@CPU:/home/sovtware#
<DaZ> eh, człoweku
<DaZ> Cheese!=cheese, nie odpalaj tego z ruta i opanuj wklejarke
<DaZ> >No command 'Cheese' found, did you mean:  Command 'cheese' from package 'cheese' (universe)
<DaZ> w ogóle ;v
<sovtware> DaZ przepraszam Cię lecz Ja nie należę do zdolnych i wszystko wiedzących
<DaZ> to ci własnie mowie.
<DaZ> tak abstrahujac od tego, dwa punkty z trzech mozesz w sumie wyczytac ze swojego terminala i z tematu kanału, ale to detale, cne :v
<sysek> >:V
<Wizard> Cześć trolle.
<Wizard> Ubuntu rox ;)
<Wizard> Jest najlepszym systemem na ziemi!
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> bastetmilo: :*
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wizard> Ha, bastetmilo, dalej zdecydowana na FOSDEM?
<Wizard> Bo jakby co, to mam alternatywę.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no jasne
<bastetmilo> alternatywe?
<jacekowski> ja siostre zabieram
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, chciala jechac
<jacekowski> nie wiem co bedzie robic
<Wizard> Tak, w ten sam weekend jest konkurs skoków narciarskich w Harrahovie ;)
<Wizard> Ale to najwyżej pojadę do Zakopanego albo do Planicy.
<jacekowski> czy bedzie fosdem ogladac czy sama brazylie bedzie ogladac
<jacekowski> bulgarie*
<bastetmilo> Belgie.
<Wizard> Będzie się puszczać z Arabami ;)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: no jakos tak
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to sie zdecyduj, bo ja chce jechac
<Wizard> Ja też.
<Wizard> Wolę FOSDEM niż skoki.
<Wizard> Ale w razie co, to chciałbym wiedzieć wcześniej.
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wizard> A ftpd się zdecydował?
<bastetmilo> nie wiem
<Wizard> ftpd: Cycku jedyn!
<bastetmilo> zreszta on przeciez pisał ze w styczniu bedzie wiedzial
<gjm> Tak.
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<Wizard> Co tam na taaaaakilinux? :.
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> #jakośleci
<ftpd> Wizard, Co?
<ftpd> Wizard, Ja jeszcze nie wiem, jak firma.
<Wizard> :'(
<Wizard> Tutaj ciągle nic się nie dzieje?
<primax> a czego oczekujesz?
<primax> fajerwerki ?
<Wizard> Tak, jednej fajerwerki.
<primax> poczekaj do sylwestra :P
<Wizard> Ja nie wybucham sobie rąk.
<DaZ> ja czasem wybucham >:
<DaZ> fajna sprawa
<gjm> Ty jesteś inny.
<m477> ja?
<gjm> Ty też.
<m477> jak to
<gjm> No normalnie.
<m477> jestem inny normalnie?
<gjm> No.
<majonez> czesc wszystkim, jest problem do rozwiklania kompletnie nie wiem co zle robie kompiluje jadro wg jednej recepty: http://lazowski.wordpress.com/2009/10/17/reczna-kompilacja-kernela-pod-ubuntu-instalacja-latki-grsecurity/ 3.6.8 wstalo 3.6.9 przy tej samej konfiguracji krzaczy sie przy ladowaniu, dostaje linijke end trace
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c3utok7> (at lazowski.wordpress.com)
<majonez> po make install wale zamiast tego co tam jest sudo update-grub
<majonez> sprawdzilem to dwa razy zawsze pierwsze kompilowane jadro chodzi nastepne juz nie
<majonez> czegos nie czyszcze cos sie petli ?
<majonez> kod zrodlowy z kernel.org biore
<DaZ> jakie znowu end trace ;v
<majonez> nie wiem wlasnie, zapodam zdjecie robione tel, moment
<majonez> prosze
<majonez> http://picupload.pl/v-XhCGGN.jpg
<majonez> zatrzyma sie na tym z 5sekund i shutdown jest
<Zblakany> a na standardowym kernelu Ci działa?
<Zblakany> bo ciekawi mnie jedna rzecz majonez: mało masz problemów w życiu?
<DaZ> a wyzej? ;v
<Zblakany> poza tym: nie ma w ubuntu/debianie paczek dla grsec czasem?
<majonez> na Zblakany, standardowym nie sprawdzalem zawsze bralem nowsze z kernel.org... oj problemow ostatnim czasem mam 2 lata do przodu,DaZ wyzej jest podobnie
<Zblakany> majonez: po cholerę Ci grsec w ogóle?
<Zblakany> wiesz do czego to służy?
<Zblakany> bo jeśli jest Ci to koniecznie potrzebne, to wiedziałbyś, jak to robić, a skoro nie wiesz, to nie jest Ci to potrzebne :-P
<majonez> ucze sie
 * Zblakany solved next human problem ;-P
<Zblakany> zastanów się, jeszcze raz się zastanów i wreszcie odpowiedz na pytanie: po chuj Ci grsec
<majonez> po to ze postawilem to i latalo i czulem sie lepiej
<majonez> lepiej sie spi
<majonez> ale kolejne nastepne nie dziala
<majonez> o to mi chodzi o to dlaczego jesli nic nei zmieniam w konfigu
<Zblakany> a przyszło Ci do główki, że patch może być niekompatybilny z wersją jądra?
<Zblakany> tam się ze zmianą wersji często zmienia w cholerę rzeczy
<Zblakany> bo to kurwa grsec!
<majonez> przyszlo dlatego dobieram go 3.6.9 jadra i grsec 3.6.9
<gjm> :/
<Zblakany> myślisz Ty czasem majonez?
<majonez> teraz zainstaluje system od nowa wezme 3.6.9 i grsec 3.6.9 patrz i bedzie latac
<majonez> nie mysle prawie wogole
<majonez> powaznie
<Zblakany> konfiguracja się zmienia, jeśli czegoś w pliku brakuje, to nie ruszy, kumasz?
<Zblakany> pewnie Ci czegoś w konfigu brakuje
<majonez> no dobra ale nastepne tez zaczynam robic z oryginalnego i tez klaps laduje system shuftem wybieram pierwotne i robie nowsze jadro i kicha
<majonez> shiftem*
<Zblakany> jeśli ustawiasz menuconfig, to instalator Ci nadpisze niezbędne minimum, wiesz? ;-P
<Zblakany> tam samo, jak zrobisz oldmenuconfig, to nadpisze Ci to, co jest potrzebne ...
<Zblakany> ale, jak zrobisz to ręcznie i o czymś zapomnisz/nie wiesz, to popsujesz
<majonez> to jak mam edytowac opcje jadra ?
<Zblakany> a po cholerę Ci je edytować?
<Zblakany> odpowiedz sobie na pytanie: po cholerę Ci grsec?
<majonez> bo nie chce miec tyle modulow i chce wlaczyc grsec
<majonez> bez edycji jest nie wlaczone
<majonez> no pisalem zebym spac mogl lepiej
<Zblakany> no to męcz się sam ;-P
<Zblakany> to Twój sen :-)
<majonez> hehe
<majonez> :)
<majonez> to sie pomecze
<Zblakany> to nie pytaj, jak nie potrzebujesz pomocy :-P
<majonez> potrzebuje
<majonez> no dzieki
<majonez> jezcze jedna sprawa
<Zblakany> nie da się :-P
<majonez> dasz rade
<Zblakany> ^ i już masz rozwiązanie, widzisz majonez?
<majonez> wget w konfiguracji nie ma proxy odhaszowanego
<majonez> a ciagnie przez proxy
<majonez> Zblakany, moze mam system skompromitowany ?
<Zblakany> cały jesteś skompromitowany ;-)
<majonez> dolozyles koksu dopieca teraz sie czuje naprawde gorszy od innych :p
<Zblakany> ale to jest fakt
<Zblakany> oczekujesz, że będziemy Cię przepraszać, że jesteś niekompetentny? ;-)
<Zblakany> majonez: mogę Ci polecić ten artykuł http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458 :-P
<gjm> Zblakany: Skończ.
<Zblakany> gjm: ale taka jest prawda
<Zblakany> jeśli poda mi jeden sensowny powód, dlaczego potrzebuje grsec, to mu pomogę :-P
<gjm> Nie chcesz, nie pomagaj, ale przy okazji nie obrażaj.
<Zblakany> gjm: jesteś przewrażliwiony :-)
<gjm> Trudno.
<Zblakany> gdybym chciał go obrazić, to bym napisał, że jest tępym ch..em :-P
<gjm> No to napisz <;
<Zblakany> teraz to Ty go obrażasz ;-)
<Zblakany> bardziej, niż ja
<Zblakany> przy okazji obrażasz też mnie :-)
<Zblakany> daj sobie samemu kopa za to :-P
<gjm> Tak.
<Zblakany> nie będę czekał całą wieczność, aż się kopniesz gjm ;-P
<gjm> To masz problem.
<Zblakany> nie mam :-D
<Zblakany> majonez ma problem z wget
<Zblakany> majonez: z tym wget, to jesteś pewien, że zarówno główny, jak i profilowy plik konfiguracyjny nie posiada ustawionego proxy?
 * lisu wzdycha: ech gdzie te czasy, gdzie za durne wypowiedzi dostawało się kopa ...
<Zblakany> lisu: ja tej władzy nie wybrałem :-P
<majonez> gdzie niby ten profilowy plik mialby byc ? w glownym zachaszowane sa proxy
<gjm> W /home/nazwausera?
<Zblakany> w /home/user/?
<gjm> .wgetrc
<majonez> nie ma nic
<Zblakany> a czasem nie ciągniesz netu po proxy?
<Zblakany> to by mnie nie zdziwiło
<majonez> sugerujesz ze co
<majonez> ktos sobie proxy postawil i przeciaga przez to ruch
<Zblakany> nic nie sugeruję
<majonez> nie bylo proxy tutaj u tego providera niepamietam
<Zblakany> nie pamiętasz?
<Zblakany> no to może było
<majonez> no wget latal normalnie
<majonez> nie nie
<majonez> to pamietam akurat
<majonez> bez jaj
<majonez> jakie sa metody przeciagniecia kogos po proxy ? kompromitacja systemu, zmiana w routerze, fizyczna zmiana sieci...
<Zblakany> użyj opcji --no-proxy?
<majonez> moze ktos po prostu chce analizowac wszystko co robie
<kretu> wyrwij wtyczke od netu
<majonez> 4 podejrzane pliki i 4 aplikacje rowniez wynik z rkhunter
<majonez> wget z --no-proxy dziala prawidlowo
<majonez> dobra dzieki za pomocne i nie pomocne rady i trzymajta sie nocy
<Quintasan> \o
<PzKpfwVIB> Jeżeli potrzebuję drobnej porady to trafiłem na dobry kanał ?
<pakos> to zalezy, jak zadasz pytanie i ktos bedzie wiedzial/zechce odpowiedziec to uzyskasz pomoc
<pakos> inaczej nie
<PzKpfwVIB> Więc mam takie pytanie: mam 2 pliki tekstowe, chciałbym aby korzystając z konsoli (lub innego narzędzia) stworzyć trzeci plik który zawierał by wszystkie kombinacje słów z tych 2 w następujący sposób : slowoZpierwszego1.slowoZdrugiego1 , slowoZpierwszego1.slowoZdrugiego2 itd. Da się to zrobić ?
<BlessJah> PzKpfwVIB: for num in {0..4}; do for letter in {a..d}; do echo ${num}${letter};done;done
<BlessJah> PzKpfwVIB: {0..1} i {a..d} to to samo co  wyliczenie od '0' do '4' i od 'a' do 'd',+  mozesz to zastapic lista slow z jednego i drugiego pliku
<PzKpfwVIB> dziękuję , jeszcze tylko 1 pytanie - czy korzystając z tego skryptu każda kombinacja zostanie umieszczona w nowej linii ?
<BlessJah> tak
<PzKpfwVIB> ok
<DaZ> ohtenbasz
<PzKpfwVIB> a co do lepszego poznania Linuxa - polecacie jakąś konkretną książkę ?
<BlessJah> po porstu trzeba go uzywac
<BlessJah> echo {1,2,3}{a,b,c}
<DaZ> ie nie ma żadnych dobrych książek :v
<BlessJah> DaZ: przeczytales wszystkie?
<BlessJah> jest dużo niedobrych, ale może jest gdzieś jakaś dobra
<DaZ> wszystkie nie, ale liczby statystyki są bezlitosne
<BlessJah> DaZ: http://www.morfiblog.pl/2012/11/23/szkolenie-agh-linux-podsumowanie/
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> lol, cenzura widzę wzieła się za komentarze
<kretu> man jest dobrą książką
<PzKpfwVIB> nie wiem czy dobrze mi się wydaje ale skrypt podany przez BlessJah chyba nie będzie łączył słów w sposób jakiego oczekiwałem - mianowicie chodziło mi o połączenie słów poprzez . (kropkę) np  slowo1.slowo2 , nie w sposób slowo1slowo2 . Czy dobrze mi się wydaje ?
<BlessJah> tak, dobrze ci się wydaje
<BlessJah> echo ${num}.${letter}
<PzKpfwVIB> ok, dzięki za pomoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-06
<m477> ;/
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Cze.
<ftpd> Powróciłem do świata aktywnych.
<Skrzyp> Sstarting Fast Trolling Partner Daemon: ftpd... done.
<ftpd> Hehe.
<Skrzyp> Starting*
<bastetmilo> cześć ftpd
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cześć, ludziki.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: cześć, ludziu
<Skrzyp> Wizard: odkryłem coś, co Ci się spodoba
<Wizard> No?
<ftpd> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> Mam problem: kupiłem zewnętrzny interfejs USB3.0 do dysku SATA II i próbowałem go zaszyfrować, jednak w trakcie wyłączyli prąd. Teraz za każdym razem, kiedy próbuję przenieść na świeżo sformatowany dysk więcej niż 1 GB, automatycznie się odłącza. Format MBRa ani partycji nie pomaga. Co może być problemem?
<zelas> witam
<ftpd> Cz.
<zelas> Mogłby mi ktoś polecić tablet graficzny, będzie to pierwszy kontakt z taki urządzeniem. Także nie profesionalny, aczkolwiek nie zadający bólu podczas nauki.
<zelas> oczywiscie musi dzialać na ubuntu:P
<Aleksander> zelas, ja miałem kiedyś wacoma graphire 4
<Aleksander> już chyba nie sprzedają, ale może na allegro coś znajdziesz
<Aleksander> bo bamboo nie znam
<Aleksander> znajoma miała pentagrama, on też chyba dawał radę z linuksami, ale głowy nie dam
<zelas> no własnie chce czegoś co by działało bez problemu i posiadało podstawowe funkcje. Przy okazji może siostra się nauczy i będzie gitarka.
<zelas> Wacom Bamboo3 Pen  wmiarę przystępna cena jest jak na początek.
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> wie moze ktos co sie tu dzieje http://wklej.to/5yKVU
<zelas> Wacom Intuos to kosztuje conajmniej 450:P a jeszcze nowa folia ze 100
<zelas> ale juz lepszy sprzet bo widze ze same dobre opinie ma
<zelas> dobra ludzią działa ten bambus na ubuntu więc powinna być gitarra. Kupie najtańszą wersję bo jak mi się nie spodoba to ją zapakuje i dam w prezencie :D
<ftpd> LudziOM.
<ftpd> grek1, A zrobiłeś phpize?
<grek1> nie nie idzie tego zainstalowac nie wiem czemu przeszukalem google ale nic tego nie rozwiazuje - powinno dzialac http://wklej.to/32fUf
<jacekowski> apd ma popsuta paczke
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, nie kompiluje sie na niczym nowszym niz php3
<jacekowski> uzyj xdebug
<grek1> tzn mam wlazone xdebug ale nie moge tego znalesc przez debudowanie w elcipse-  to duza aplikacja. potrzebuje nadpisac funkcje print_r w niej dam backtrace to bedzoe widac gdzie to uzyte jest
<grek1> chyba ze jakis inny pomysl
<jacekowski> grek1: apd nie zadziala na nowym php
<jacekowski> grek1: grep -r print_r *
<jacekowski> grek1: tak sobie znajdziesz
<zelas> kupiłem bambusa jak stwierdze, że mi odpowiada będe zbierał kase nawacom intuos
<zelas> Jutro albo w poniedziałek przyjdę z płaczem, że nie działają sterowniki:p
<buharin> Wizard, hej jesteś?
<grek1>  jacekowski: ok jakos znalazlem - to duza aplikacja z masa pluginow i duzo razy bylo uzyte dlatego trudno znalesc
<Wizard> buharin: Tak.
<buharin> Wizard, znasz moze technologie JMX
<buharin> bo nie moge z jedna rzecza poradzic
<Wizard> Słabo.
<buharin> Wizard, dobra napisze moze skumasz o co chodzi
<Wizard> buharin: #java
<buharin> xD
<buharin> dzieki
<Wizard> No tam zapytaj, jak nie będę wiedział, to ci ktoś odpowie.
<Wizard> buharin: Pomigli ci?
<buharin> Wilczek, nie bardzo
<buharin> tfu
<buharin> Wizard, nie bardzo tyle powiedzieli co ja sam wiem
<buharin> Wizard, ogolnie mam problem z ta linijka
<buharin> ManagementFactory.getPlatformMBeanServer().addNotificationListener(mbean, null, listener);
<Wizard> Ja się nie znam na tym, bo to jest brzydkie.
<buharin> :D
<Wizard> No ta, wstawiaj nulle, miej problemy.
<buharin> :D
<buharin> ogolnie sam sie domyslilem ze to powino byc ale
<buharin> nic wiecej nie podpowiedzieli
<buharin> i w ogole napisali ze mam brzydki kod : (
<Wizard> Hmm, a co chcesz osiągnąć?
<Wizard> Oni tak zawsze piszą.
<Wizard> Bo nikt nie pisze ładnego kodu. Znaczy nikt, kto przychodzi tam pytać.
<buharin> Wizard, jak w JConsole zmieniam mbeana
<buharin> Wizard, to program przechwytuje notyfikacje tej zmiany
<Wizard> To chcesz, żeby się pola w obiekcie aktualizowały?
<buharin> tak
<Wizard> I nie działa ci ten listener?
<buharin> Wizard, nie moge go dodac nijak do serwera bo cos nie wiem jakie mu argumenty podac
<Wizard> To poszukaj javadoca
<buharin> Wizard, chyba przyjde wczeniej do profesora i sie spytam o pomoc :D
<Wizard> LOL
<buharin> ale jak cos pokaze Ci kod zanim wyjde
<buharin> http://pastebin.com/DyB0cqmS
<Wizard> catch (Exception ex) {
<Wizard>             System.out.println("Źle się załadowało.");
<Wizard> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<buharin> a to mbean http://pastebin.com/3hdMU5Wf
<Wizard> Za takie rzeczy, to mamy tu chłostę.
<buharin> :D
<Wizard> @SuppressWarnings("unchecked") Borze!
<Wizard> sex = new javax.swing.JLabel(); Smakowite ;)
<Wizard> Twój kod śmierdzi NetBeansem ;)
<buharin> pisz pisz :D później to przeanalizuje
<Wizard> Przynajmniej ten swingowy.
<buharin> Wizard, zawsze robie w tym IDE
<Wizard> Luz.
<buharin> w funkcji initManagement trzeba dodac Listenera
<buharin> do serwera na mbeana
<buharin> dobra uciekam :P
<szkodnik> mam ochoe ugotowac cos smacznego- jakies sugestie?:D
<Voldenet> psa
<szkodnik> na stanie mam tylko 2 koty
<szkodnik> ale dosc chude
<Voldenet> koty słabe
<Voldenet> a psy normalnie jedzą w niektórych grajach
<Voldenet> ugotuj sobie leczo
<Voldenet> leczo jest dobre
<Voldenet> szkoda, że zimą raczej nie znajdziesz składników w porządnej jakości i cenie
<Voldenet> :{
<szkodnik> to moze jakies realne sufgestie? ;)
<Voldenet> ugotuj sobie pizzę z telefonu
<Voldenet> :>
<Voldenet> a jak szukasz czegoś kreatywnego, to zrób sobie devolay z piersi kurczaka
<Voldenet> z serem i pieczarkami
<szkodnik> to jest mysl
<szkodnik> tylko piersi zamrozone
<gjm> \o
<primax> ehh co jest z proftpd nie tak ze filezilla sie nie chce polaczyc ;/
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> primax: fw?
<Drathir> w sensie zapora...
<primax> "nie mozna pobrac listy katalogow" :)
<Drathir> a to czyli sie laczy...
<Drathir> chroota ustaw na katalogi uzytkownikow...
<primax> jest
<Drathir> hmmm..., a moze sprobuj jeszcze recznie sciezke katalogu poczatkowego ustawic?
<Drathir> w logu serwera cos wyrzuca?
<primax> w logu nic nie bylo, ustawiale rozne sciezki do katalogow
<primax> btw co bys wybral z tych 3 vsftpd proftpd czy pure-ftpd
<ftpd> 17:16:10 | <primax>	 "nie mozna pobrac listy katalogow" :)
<ftpd> 17:16:30 | <Drathir>	 a to czyli sie laczy...
<Drathir> oczywiscie restart serwera po wprowadzeniu zmian byl? ewentuanie logi na bardziej szczegolowe na chwile mozna przelaczyc...
<ftpd> Figę. Leci socket ftp, ale nie leci ftp-data.
<ftpd> Musisz otworzyć 20, 21 i <zakres wysokich wpisanych w konfigu>.
<Drathir> osobiscie uzywam vsftpd...
<primax> ja postawilem pure aktualnie z braku umiejetnosci aby poradzic sobie z innymi :D
<Drathir> ftpd: pytalem o zapore, ale jesli bylyby porty zamkniete to autentyfikacji nawet by nie przeprowadzilo chyba?
<ftpd> Drathir, Nie. Auth leci po 21 bodajże. Transfer w trybie pasv po 20, w trybie act po 'wysokich portach' (między 1025 a 65535).
<Drathir> czy ja wiem proftpd i vsftpd ma swiene configi elegancko opisane wiec tutaj poziom trudnosci nie jakis wielki...
<primax> moze i maja latwe, tylko ja mam za mala wiedze jeszcze na to :) pierwszy raz konfigurowalem cos takiego
<Drathir> co do pure-ftpd nie mam zielonego pojecia nigdy nie uzywalem...
<Drathir> primax: jakby co zawsze mozesz pobrac i przetestowac np porty tylko zmieniajac... hrhr
<Drathir> w razie problemow purge i od nowa...
<primax> postawilem na pure, dziala aktualnie - kilka kont, brak anonimowego tyle mi wystarczy
<ftpd> No nie działa, przecież po to tu jesteś.
<qermit> chyba poszła mi sieciówka druga
<qermit> jestem smutny
<Drathir> qermit: to juz cos nie halo jest jak 2 sobie poszly...
<qermit> Drathir: druga w sensie eth1
<Drathir> qermit: aha... to dobrze, ze eth0 zyje, a gorzej jesli eth1 to gigabitowa byla...
<qermit> obie są gigabit
 * Drathir w sumie musi sieciowki przetestowac ale to gorsze troszku pci 10/100
<zelas> ahoy
<zelas> wroce do starego pytanie. Wtyczka youtube downloader działa pod firefox a nie dziala pod chromium ... w chromium mam brak uprawnien do pobierania z adresu. Mozliwe że chrome ma mniejsze prawa?
<zelas> uprawnien*
<Marcin_> Witam, jestem bardzo młodym użytkownikiem Ubuntu
<Marcin_> chciałbym poprosić o wsparcie ponieważ nie mogę odnaleźć odpowiedzi na moje pytanie
<Marcin_> czy mógłbym poprosić o pomoc?
<Althorion> Dobry wieczór. Nie pytaj, czy możesz zapytać, tylko mów od razu, o co chodzi.
<Althorion> Obu stronom będzie łatwiej.
<Marcin_> a już myślałem, że nikt nie odpowie
<Marcin_> ;)
<Althorion> Jak nie zapytasz, to tak często bywa.
<Marcin_> zatem mam mały serwer WWW na Ubuntu Server 10.04
<Marcin_> na drugim komputerze Ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<Marcin_> i czasami mam potrzebę połączenia się pomiędzy desktop a serwerem
<lucjan> dobry dzień
<Marcin_> używam do tego putty ale czasami (słabe umiejętności posługiwania się terminalem) łączę się na zasadzie zdalnego terminala
<Althorion> Dobry.
<Marcin_> w wersji graficznej
<Marcin_> do tego używam Remotedesktop Client
<Marcin_> lub Remmina
<Marcin_> ale po rozłączeniu nie mogę się ponownie zalogować, muszę restartować serwer
<Marcin_> szukałem rozwiązania w sieci ale nie znalazłem :(
<Althorion> Nie korzystałem, nie doradzę. Ale czego Ci brakuje w ssh?
<Althorion> Że z tego nie korzystasz?
<Marcin_> ssh?
<Marcin_> może nie wiem o jego istnieniu?
<Althorion> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<Althorion> Raczej wiesz, skoro z putty korzystasz.
<Althorion> Tym też możesz graficznie działać.
<lucjan> konsola nie gryzie....
<Althorion> Zagooglaj sobie za "ssh X forwarding" żeby się w tym dokształcić, jeśli Cię to interesuje.
<Marcin_> jasne że interesuje, tak jak pisałem dopiero zaczynam moją historię z Ubuntu
<Marcin_> działam od początku tego tygodnia :)
<Marcin_> zatem badam wnikliwie sprawę ssh
<Marcin_> bardzo dziękuję za wskazówkę
<qlee> Witam
<qlee> Mam pytanie dotyczące bezpiecznego usuwania sprzętu w ubuntu 12.10  Na co dzień korzystam z przenośnego dysku 2,5 podłączanego pod USB po zainstalowaniu Ubuntu 12.10 zniknęła z Nautilusa opcja "bezpieczne usuń sprzęt" pozostało jedynie "odmontuj"  Jednak po użyciu tej opcji dysk pracuje nadal (czuć że talerz się kręci) co nie miało miejsca przy opcji "bezpieczne usuń sprzęt" (dysk się całkowicie wyłączał). Czy 
<Dreadlish> qlee: odmontuj i odepnij dysk...
<qlee> tak własnie robie
<qlee> ale bałem się że to go może uszkodzić
<kretu> a komputer czasem wyłaczasz?
<qlee> Czasem wyłączam :)
<qlee> rozumiem :)
<qlee> Dzięki za radę
<nakazanieto> Hej.
<nakazanieto> Jak prezentuje się nowe ubuntu?
<kretu> wypalasz płytke, pkaujesz w ładny papier i komuś dajesz w prezencie
<nakazanieto> Hmmm
<nakazanieto> raczej mi chodziło zyżucie zasobów ;-)
<kretu> jak dla mnie, to nie ma różnicy\
<Bakon> Czy to zjawisko normalne, że gdy uruchomię software-center z CLI, a potem będę chciał zmienić ustawienia repozytoriów to w terminalu dostanę warning o braku uprawnień, a gksudo się nie uruchomi, ani żadne okienko nie wyskoczy?
<Bakon> Z CLI z konta użytkownika uruchamiam software-center. Używam Fluxbox, nie chce bawić się z jego menu, więc wszystko klikam przez niego. Poza tym chciałbym spytać czy na zwykłym Ubuntu (z np.Unity) gksudo uruchamia się przy uruchamianiu, czy dopiero przy próbach zmian...
<marthinus> o jej, ale trudne pytania
<Stirlitz> sudo od dawna działa tylko w jednym
<marthinus> minimalistyczny fluxbox i jakis software-center?
<marthinus> to nie wyglada dobrze ;]
<Bakon> Zwykle używam apt-get. Wszystkie opisy aktualizacji dystrybucji radzą używać update-manager. Dopiero się zorientowałem, że wyszła nowa wersja Ubuntu, a ja na LTS działam.
<marthinus> i co w zwiazku z tym?
<Bakon> „gksudo uruchamia się przy uruchamianiu”...software-center
<Dreadlish> ja nie ufam żadnym graficznym nakładką
<Dreadlish> nakładkom*
<marthinus> ja w ogole nie ufam niczemu co rysuje cos na ekranie ;p
<marthinus> tylko komand-lajn!
<Bakon> Interesuje mnie czy w zwykłym Ubuntu software-center „wyklikany” uruchamia gksudo od razu (gksudo softwar-center), czy jak zajdzie potrzeba. Musiałbym uruchamiać Unity, aby to sprawdzić.
<Dreadlish> Bakon: gdy zajdzie potrzeba
<Dreadlish> i gdy masz gksudo
<Bakon> Dreadlish: Dziękuje za sprawdzenie. Muszę znać Unity, aby pełnić „wsparcie techniczne” jako lokalny informatyk.
<Dreadlish> 'meh'
<marthinus> to ktos jeszcze w okolicy ma ubuntu?
<marthinus> niebywale ;]
<Bakon> Nawet w LO u mnie jest.
<Bakon> I nie ma nacisku na Windows żadnego.
<qermit> huh, przydał się mój ups chyba, bo prądu nie było
<pakos> w lo linux to niespotykana rzecz
<qermit> ?
<marthinus> linuks to w ogole niespotykana rzecz
<marthinus> ;p
<Bakon> Dosyć ciekawa teza jak na kanał o Ubuntu ;)
<Dreadlish> marthinus: nie wiesz jak bardzo się mylisz ;d
<qermit> u mnie w liceum był linuks
<marthinus> Dreadlish: mylisz sie, wiem ;p
<marthinus> linukz*
<Bakon> Dodatkowo powiem, że używamy tylko otwartego oprogramowania na lekcji i to nam wystarcza - LibreOffice, Blender, Gimp... Nauczyciel na co dzień używa Ubuntu... Chyba jedna z pracowni jest tylko Ubuntu, ale nigdy tam nie byłem, a 1/2 szkoły za mną.
<marthinus> linux**
<pakos> u mnie w lo nie bylo
<Dreadlish> marthinus: masz telefon?
<marthinus> Dreadlish: yup
<Dreadlish> marthinus: jaki telefon posiadasz?
<marthinus> czarny
<marthinus> komorkowy!
<pakos> Dreadlish: to kazdy zna, ale ogolnie widac ich malo :)
<Dreadlish> marka, model mi chodziło.
<marthinus> nokja
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> marthinus: a to nie.
<marthinus> ;]
<Dreadlish> widać, widać, tylko nikt sie z tym nie afiszuje
<Dreadlish> nie tak jak z windowsem 'WINDOWS SIEBEN COMPATIBL' na każdym podpierdku
<marthinus> Dreadlish: a co, chciales mi wmowic, ze mam w telefonie linuksa?
<Dreadlish> marthinus: nie
<pakos> i w lodowce
<Dreadlish> marthinus: na nokii raczej Ci nie znajde ;D
<Bakon> A jaki masz odtwarzacz DVD, telewizor?;)
<marthinus> nie mama telewizora i DVD
<Dreadlish> pakos: w lodówce czasami mam, gdy tam przez przypadek zostawie telefon :D
<pakos> :D
<Dreadlish> taka dziwna sprawa
<Dreadlish> ide po masło, a zostawiam telefon
<Dreadlish> wymiana handlowa
<Dreadlish> wracam z resztą masła, lodówka oddaje telefon
<Dreadlish> tak jakby 'w zastaw'
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<sysek> :(
<Belzebub> :C
<Bakon> ?
<spoofy> Belzebub: lojcie..
<Belzebub> spoofy: GTFO!
<spoofy> Belzebub: kk
<sysek> :O
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKdJoXF7PI&feature=share
<Belzebub> sysek: liquid drum & bass chce?
<sysek> Belzebub: nie wiem o czym do mnie mowisz
<sysek> znajomy po prostu puscil to w salonie
<sysek> i mi wpadlo w ucho
<sysek> jezu, ile gra na ps3 moze sie instalowac
<qermit> sysek: a ona się przypadkiem sama nie odpala?
<Belzebub> sysek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpImsCP4R24&hd=1
<sysek> qermit: nope, sciaga sie, a ppozniej instaluje
<sysek> i
<sysek> NIE MA PO POLSU
<sysek> FUCK
<sysek> powino byc w unity jakies powiadomienie
<sysek> jak ktos napisze na irc
<qermit> sysek: aaaa z psn tak?
<sysek> qermit: no
<sysek> jestem zly, myslalem, ze mass effect bedzie po polsku :/
<qermit> sysek: ja jestem zły bo nie ma wp7.8
<sysek> fuck
<sysek> da sie ustawic powiadomienia w unity z terminala ?
<bastetmilo> sysek nie klnij
<qermit> bastetmilo: gdzie mój kanapek
<bastetmilo> nuie wiem
<bastetmilo> siedze w kfc
<bastetmilo> mozt tu cod ci zrobia
<qermit> sysek: a nie ma czegoś takiego jak notify-send?
<bastetmilo> niestey nie znalazlam zadnego kebaba po drodze :(
<qermit> sysek: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/12/ubuntu-notify-send/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGeekStuff+%28The+Geek+Stuff%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cqkz9og> (at www.thegeekstuff.com)
<sysek> bastetmilo: przepraszsza, ale nie denerwuje mnie to.
<sysek> i tak jestem czlowiekiem prostym, wiec przeklenstwa wobec mnie sa normalne
<qermit> Euro 2020 znowu będzie na stadionie narodowym :)
<sysek> hura, bede mogl kibocowac ruskim
<qermit> teraz już wiemy na które euro są te autostrady budowane
<sysek> olac to
<sysek> polska bieda
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> czemu nie mozemy byc polska tylko zachodem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-07
<dweller> bo polska umarła wraz z końcem II wojny światowej
<DaZ> polska umarła wraz z powstaniem styczniowym
<DaZ> listopadowym zreszta tez :v
<sysek> zief
<niktto> szybkie pytanie - w 12.10 mam takie cacko jak gir1.2-keybinder*, w precise nie widzę tego zupełnie. Czy inna paczka w precise generuje bindy do libkeybinder3?
<ftpd> [ftpd@insomniac]~❯ apt-cache search keybinder
<ftpd> libkeybinder-dev - registers global key bindings for applications - development headers
<ftpd> libkeybinder0 - registers global key bindings for applications
<niktto> ftpd: tak, tylko twórcy "silnie odradzają" używanie bezposrednio tych bindów w innych językach, w moim przypadku to python-keybinder albo własnie gir1.2-keybinder wrappuje (z tego co rozumiem) libkeybinder
<niktto> ale z tego co widze nie ma zbytnio alternatywy, ich repo nie było dotykane od pół roku
<niktto> pozostaje naprawić python-keybinder i dostarczać z własną aplikacją czekając az przyjmą mój pull request :(
<niktto> chociaz najbardziej kuszące jest wstawienie komunikatu "skróty klawiszowe nie dostępne z tą wersją systemu operacyjnego" dla 12.04 ;)
<gjm> \o
<ftpd> o/
 * denysonique przeszedl z 12.04 → 10.04
<denysonique> 10.04 znacznie responsywniejsze oraz ma stary software-center ktory nie muli jak ten nowy
<niktto> denysonique: i stare paczki, przez które będziesz o 2 lata do tyłu
<niktto> denysonique: cos za cos
<BlessJah> U1 ssie :/
<ChaosEngine> w Odessie
<Marcin_> witam, mam ubuntu desktop 10.04 a na drugim komputerze ubuntu serwer w tej samej wersji
<Marcin_> nie mogę się połączyć się z serwerem przy użyciu przeglądarki zdalnych pulpitów
<Marcin_> przez putty bez problemu się łączę ale graficznie nie daje rady
<Marcin_> przeglądarka zwraca komunikat 'zamknięto połączenie, połączenie z komputerem zostało zamknięte'
<Marcin_> macie może jakiś pomysł?
<Marcin_> ok, zdaje się że rozwiązałem problem
<nakazanieto> Hej
<nakazanieto> Używa ktoś ubuntu 12.10?
<zelas> witam
<zelas> Mógłby mi ktoś polecić dystrybucje linuxa pod AP? Bo mam komputerek z atomem i na nim zrobić Dyski i podzielić łącze sieciowe.
<Bakon> @zelas: Spójrz w kierunku Rasperry Pi. On bywa wykorzystywany jako serwerek, więc pewnie coś bez wodotrysków znajdziesz.
<Dreadlish> rpi jest słabe
<Dreadlish> zelas: zwykły debian albo openwrt...
<Dreadlish> bo na router to nawet kernel + busybox + iptables jest dobry
<Dreadlish> reszta to wodotryski.
<zelas> no wlasnie debiana dalem na torenty
<zelas> w sumie atoma jeszcze nie mam;p mam na ta chwile celerona D ale zobaczy przynajmniej czy to zadziala
<zelas> moze troche inne pytanie. Jakąś książke, kurs o budowach sieci? Może bym troche poczytał zanim zaczne robić.
<Dreadlish> ccna
<Dreadlish> taki fajny kurs.
<jacekowski> ccna jest bez sensu
<jacekowski> tam nie ma nic o sieciach
<jacekowski> jest o cisco duzo
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI0NTY czytaliscie?
<BlessJah> szymon_g: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do czytales?
<szymon_g> czytam sobie. btw, czy S. uzywa juz normalnej przegladarki czy nadal sciaga tekst stronek i przeglada je offline ;)?
<BlessJah> ja jestem ciekawy czy w ogóle ściągał strony i przegladal je offline
<BlessJah> szymon_g: http://stallman.org/stallman-computing.html
<BlessJah> [...] Then I look at them using a web browser, unless it is easy to see the text in the HTML page directly.
<szymon_g> hah, idiotyzm juz w pierwszym zdaniu. " One other advantage of this machine is that Windows has never supported it."
<BlessJah> ale rzeczywiście pisze o mailowaniu
<BlessJah> czemu idiotyzm?
<szymon_g> no, brak obslugi (przynajmniej- mozliwosci) traktowac jako zalete?
<szymon_g> "When I use a search engine, it is always from a machine that isn't mine and that other people also use. I never identify myself to the site, of course."
<szymon_g> ubuntu domyslnie ma zainstalowane/skonfigurowane cgroupy?
<BlessJah> chyba nie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-08
<szymon_g> zegnam
<scx> Dzien dobry
<scx> Jaki jest teraz aplet wifi w ubu?
<scx> nm-applet czy wicd?
<Voldenet> nm-applet
<scx> ok, dzieki
<scx> a jaki keyring powinien byc ustawiony jako domyslny: "default" czy "login"? moze ktos sprawdziwc w seahorse?
<scx> Voldenet: ^^
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<wqq> wicd nie potrafi vpn
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się, że domyślnie jest login
<wqq> ale ma fajny interfejs w ncurses
<Voldenet> >interfejs w ncurses
<Voldenet> oj, poduch, nie przeginaj z tą konsolą
<Voldenet> zresztą co to za pokraczne cudo: gui w konsoli
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> może jeszcze ma się dać klikać myszą?
<wqq> Voldenet: jak się Archa instaluje na laptopie, to wygodne jest przez jakieś 30 sekund, po włączeniu sieci i zainstalowaniu wszystkiego nigdy do tego nie wracasz :>
<Voldenet> moim zdaniem ręczne wklepywanie w konsoli jest wystarczająco dobre :)
<wqq> lulz, myślałem, że to #archlinux-pl
<Voldenet> a jak ktoś często zmienia wifi (jak ja), to może mu się przydać gui do wifi
 * Dreadlish zacofany, klepie sobie configi do wpa_supplicanta
<Voldenet> chociaż czy archy potrafią coś takiego, że kanały zmieniają automatycznie na najmocniejsze?
<Voldenet> jak mam tę samą sieć na kanale 11, 8, 5 i 3
<Voldenet> na przykład ;>
<wqq> nigdy w zasięgu takiego czegoś nie byłem ;__;
<Voldenet> Słabo.
<Voldenet> A to dość niewygodne, zmieniać sieć przechodząc z pokoju do pokoju
<wqq> Niewygodne to jest posiadanie sieci w jednym miejscu pokoju :/
<wqq> ale za darmo, więc nie narzekam
<scx> niewygodnie to jest uzywac Linuksa ;-)
 * scx hides
<wqq> no, dlatego ja nie używam, tylko mam ubuntu
<Voldenet> wqq: :DDDDDDDDDDD
<Voldenet> scx: ale masz rację, windows jest wygodniejszy
<Voldenet> inna sprawa, że im coś jest wygodniejsze, tym gorzej zabezpieczone
<Voldenet> najwygodniej nie mieć zamka w domu
<scx> Voldenet: mi raczej chodzi o niestabilnosc/zabugowanie desktopowego Linuksa jak i polityke deweloperow
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<scx> Voldenet: co to ma byc?
<gjm> 蝥
<scx> Voldenet: a z tym bezpieczenstwem Linuksa nie jest wcale tak najlepiej
<scx> zdziwilbys sie ile maszyn jest zarazonych t0rn shv4
<scx> czy innymi rootkitami
<scx> ile osob dba o bezpieczenstwo systemu albo skanuje narzedziami typu rkhunter?
<gjm> O, kolejny spec.
<Voldenet> ja dbam
<scx> gjm: jak przynajmniej umiem skonfigurowac Debiana a nie mecze sie z Ubuntu :p
<Voldenet> zresztą, po co komu rkhunter?
<scx> Voldenet: po to, zeby wykryc infekcje?
<Voldenet> 'infekcje'?! :D
<Voldenet> o ile admin to nie lama
<Voldenet> to ma zawsze oprogramowanie nowe
<Voldenet> i nie wgrywa sobie rootkitów
<scx> Voldenet: przynajmniej te mniej zlozone da sie wykryc
<scx> Voldenet: haha, to powiedz mi co robisz jako wielki spec? jak dbasz o bezpieczenstwo?
<scx> oczywiscie poza aktualizacjami
<scx> i wylaczeniem zbednych uslug
<scx> ta, szczegolnie w Debianie i pochodnych jest nowe oprogramowanie albo chociaz szybko latane stare, jasne
<gjm> scx: 1. Więc co tu robisz <; 2. Kto powiedział że ja mam? <;
<Voldenet> scx: dostęp do wszystkiego przez pukanie w odpowiednie porty
<Voldenet> wszędzie ssl
<Voldenet> w zasadzie tylko ssh mam dostępne, ale też z kluczem
<scx> gjm: 1. To pytanie moge zadac Tobie 2. wqq mowil, ze korzysta z ubu
<Voldenet> tzn. ssh mam publicznie dostępne
<Voldenet> scx: pukanie jest dobre, bo nie sądzę, żeby konkretny adres ip w odstępie 3 sekund wysyłał odpowiednie ciągi znaków w odpowiednie porty
<Voldenet> chyba, że będzie wiedział w jakie
<gjm> Co ja tutaj robię? Rządzę <;
<Voldenet> w sumie muszę zrobić zmienne porty, jak klucze sesji
<scx> Voldenet: no jak sie nie ma zadnych uslug to faktycznie mozliwosci ataku sa ograniczone ;-) mi chodzilo o osoby ktore jednak na prawde wykorzystuja Linuksa
<gjm> "naprawdę"
<Voldenet> scx: ale ja mam sporo usług
<Voldenet> ssh, ftp, http, dns, router
<Voldenet> sambę
<Voldenet> irca
<Voldenet> ale powiem szczerze, że publicznie bym tego nie udostępniał bez ssla i trzech firewalli :D
<scx> nie ma to jak serwer WWW do ktorego nie ma dostepu :-/
<Voldenet> Jest, ale
<Voldenet> to wyspa, na którę może dostać się każdy kto wie gdzie leży
<Voldenet> na którą*
<scx> ale tylko dla jednej osoby - super
<Voldenet> nie dla jednej
<scx> tak samo ukryty "publiczny ftp" - genialny pomysl
<Voldenet> korzysta z tego jakieś 17 osób
<Voldenet> po vpn
<gjm> On nie kuma.
<scx> 17 osob? wow, na prawde robi wrazenie, nie ma co
<scx> gjm: chyba Wy nie kumacie
<Voldenet> no kurwa ;D
<gjm> Oj.
<Voldenet> O nie
<Voldenet> ;(
<Voldenet> wybacz mi
<gjm> No dobra.
<Voldenet> zapomniałem o tej cudnej zasadzie
<gjm> scx: 09:20 <@gjm> "naprawdę"
<Voldenet> W każdym razie udostępniając coś publicznie jedynym sposobem jest siedzenie dzień i noc nad serwerami
<Voldenet> nie ma magicznych narzędzi, które za dotknięciem różdżki Ci zabezpieczą serwer
<wqq> Avast
<gjm> OHOHOHOHO
<Voldenet> Avast jest najlepszy
<Voldenet> wywala wszystkie źródła niebezpieczeństw
<Voldenet> na przykład sieć na windowsie
<wqq> ma rację
<gjm> #SOA#1
<Voldenet> w sumie xp nawet supporta nie ma
<gjm> Tzn. działał, ale reinstalowałem i teraz nie mam żadnego antywirusa na Windowsie.
<Voldenet> więc się nie dziwię
<Voldenet> gjm: jakiś tydzień temu dopiero
<Voldenet> zrobili update definicji i się sypać zaczęło :P
<gjm> Doh, ja tam Windowsa używam ~2-3 godziny tygodniowo, zwykle z odłączonym internetem więc jakoś się nie boję.
<bastetmilo> jak tak bez Internetu, Internetu?
<wqq> i to aż 3h w tygodniu? ja bym nie dał rady
<gjm> Próbuj dalej <;
<Voldenet> Hahaha, nie mogę nigdzie klikać na windowsie 8
<gjm> bastetmilo: No a na co mi?
<Voldenet> nie działa mi pulpit
<Voldenet> wyborne :D
<Voldenet> ha, wyłączyłem go i włączyłem i się naprawił
<Voldenet> profesjonalny windowsiarz :D
<Voldenet> w sumie chyba zostanę sysadminem
<Voldenet> bo scx uświadomił mi, że bycie programistą to lamerstwo
<Voldenet> :(
<Voldenet> a sysadmin to prawie jak haksor
<Voldenet> a jak sysadmin jest profesjonalny, to tworzy zaufane self-signed certyfikaty
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Job102> Witam
<primax> a witaj
<Job102> jak tam ? co tam ?
<Job102> wszyscy zdrowi ?
<pakos> tak
<Job102> mam taki problemik :] ... mianowicie ustawiłem sobie kilka skrótów klawiszowych (Gnome Classic - ubuntu 12.04), lecz niektóre skróty pokrywają się z moją przeglądarką (Google Chrome) i tak zamiast nowej karty pojawia mi się terminal...
<Job102> jak to zmienić ?
<gjm> Zmień skrót.
<Job102> hmm... no myślałem, że jest inne rozwiązanie
<gjm> Karty odpalasz Ctrl+T, zmien żeby terminal odpalał się po wciśnieciu Win+T, nie można mieć wszystkiego.
<Job102> ok... danke
<sysek> maciek ja tylko zartowalem !
<ftpd> Gdy spację przed wykrzyknik wstawiałem?
<matiit> czesc, jest ktos z wrocka?
<t0m3k__> ja
<matiit> t0m3k: ok, masz moze neta z upc?
<t0m3k> taaaa
<matiit> i dziala Ci tak jakby chcial a nie mogl?
<t0m3k> nie wiem, teraz jestem poza mieszkanie, normalnie działa ok
<matiit> t0m3k: mi normalnie tez, tylko dzis nie i nie wiem czy jakas awaria czy cos, bo dodzwonic sie nie moge, a strony sie prawie zadne nie wczytuja;/
<matiit> t0m3k: i masz router publicznie dostepny, popraw sobie
<matiit> tzn tu gdzie jestes teraz
<t0m3k> to dostawcy internetu, nie moje
<t0m3k> ale thx, nawet nie wiedziałem ;)
<t0m3k> zgłoszę mu to
<matiit> no, raczej nie jest to bezpieczne :>
<wormux29> Witam ! Mam pytanie. Jak mogę nagrać obraz ISO Windowsa na pendriv'a. Próbowałęm Unetbootin ale nie można z niego potem bootować
<wormux29> Witam ! Jak mogę nagrać obraz ISO windows7 na pendrive - tak, aby z niego pozniej bootować. Próbowałem unetbootin, ale się nie udało
<szkodnik> wormux29, umm, nie ten kanal?
<m477> jak unetbootin to linuxowy program
<torrentow> bry
<smk> potrzebuje pomocy w zainstalowaniu polskiego jezyka w ubuntu , czy jest ktos w stanie mi pomoc ?
<ftpd> Tego się nie 'instaluje'.
<Dreadlish> to się ma
<Dreadlish> ew. ma się źle ustawione locale.
<Enlik> jak to nie, przecież są też paczki językowe
<smk> no chodzi mi wlasnieo paczki
<ftpd> Enlik, Ale instalują się razem z systemem.
<Enlik> ftpd: chyba że ktoś źle kliknął przy instalacji
<ftpd> Afair wszystkie.
<ftpd> Nie pamiętam opcji wyboru tego.
<Enlik> a nie wiem
<smk> gdy wchodze w systems/administration/language support i proboje zupdatowac paczki wyskakuje blad ze strony archive.ubuntu.com not found i nie moge pobrac tych paczek
<Enlik> może masz już niewspierane Ubuntu
<smk> mam wersje 9.10
<BlessJah> wybrane paczki są dosysane w czasie instalacji
<BlessJah> 9.10 jest już niewspierana
<smk> jesli nie jest to jak mam to zassac i z kad ?
<BlessJah> ubuntu.com
<Dreadlish> skąd*
<BlessJah> tzn nowe ubuntu tam masz
<noneo> BlessJah: niewspierane tzn nie istnieje, czy nie patchują?
<Dreadlish> niewspierane w sensie repo już wywalili.
<Dreadlish> w sensie trzeba było updatować, to nie lts
<Enlik> *aktualizować
<BlessJah> noneo: praktycznie nie istnieje
<smk> a istnieje taka mozliwosc aby zupdatowac ta wersje do nowszej bez wypalania plytki z nowym linuksem ?
<BlessJah> chyba istnieje, ale to ryzykowne (skok z bardzo starej wersji do najnowszej)
<noneo> smk: a manadżer aktualizacji nie informuje Cię że jest nowa wersja i daje przycisk "Aktualizuj"?
<smk> jesli moja wersja nie jest wspierana to raczej tez juz nie zainstaluje flasha do przegladarki itp
<smk> hmmm jedyne co mi wyskoczylo to to ze mam niekompletne paczki jezykowe
<smk> ale niestety not found
<ftpd> Uciekaj z 9.10, jest 2012 rok.
<ftpd> Co Ty robisz na sofcie z 2009?
<smk> tylko jak :P
<smk> wygrzebalem plytke a ze mialem awarie kompa i brak windy no coz duzo by mowic ;p
<noneo> smk: 9.10 chyba nie byla LTS. Na http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ jest Hardy, jest Lucid, a Twojego Koala nie ma.
<BlessJah> LTS są wydawane co dwa lata
<BlessJah> 2006 2008 2010 2012
<smk> no wlasnie wiem wchodzilem w archiwum i widzialem ze koali nie ma ;/
<smk> w takim razie co zrobic zeby zupdatowac badz zainstalowac od nowa system bez plytki
<BlessJah> masz pena?
<smk> mam
<smk> ale nie jestem pewien czy sie zmiesci linuks
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<BlessJah> 1GiB zmieści
<smk> jaka wersje doradzasz?
<BlessJah> 12.04
<BlessJah> wspierana przez parę ładnych lat, nie będzie problemu
<BlessJah> 12.10 ma tylko półtora roku wsparcia, więc trzeba aktualizować do najnowszej
<smk> w sensie ubuntu 12.04 tak ?
<BlessJah> tak
<smk> to jest to lts??
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> Long Time Support, wsparcie długoterminowe
<smk> hmmm jestes pewien ze zmiesci mi sie na 1 gb pendrive ?
<BlessJah> ma wsparcie do 2017 roku
<BlessJah> tak
<smk> hmmm na strone ubuntu.com sa jakies ulepszenie platne ^^
<smk> dobra kolejne zapytanie brzmi tak czy bede potrzebowal jakichs sterownikow do kart graficznych itp bo przy tym ubuntu 9.10 wszystko poszlo automatem
<BlessJah> a jaka masz karte?
<smk> radeon 7300 le
<BlessJah> raczej nie bedzie problemow
<smk> hmm juz prawie sie sciagnelo
<smk> czym to wypalic na pendrivie ;P?
<BlessJah> są dwie metody, jedna z użyciem narzędzia usb-creator, druga zaklada użycie odrobiny magii konsolowej, druga
<smk> ktora szybsza?:>
<BlessJah> obydwie równie szybkie
<BlessJah> sytem -> administracja -> kreator usb
<yield> siema
<yield> udało się komuś zainstalować linuxa z dysku twardego
<yield> cd-rom i usb nie wchodzą w gre
<BlessJah> komuś się udało i to nie raz
<yield> dokładniej chodzi mi o przejście z ubuntu na xubuntu
<yield> BlessJah: masz może link do opisu
<yield> lub mógłbyś jakoś nakierować
<smk> w sumie takie przejscie tez by mi sie przydalo
<smk> :)
<BlessJah> nie musisz instalować od nowa, ubuntu i xubuntu to ten sam system z różnymi środowiskami graficznymi
<BlessJah> yield: odpal synaptic i zainstaluj paczkę xubuntu-desktop
<smk> bless a da rade ominac proces z pendrivem itp ? i zainstalowac bezposrednio z twardziela
<smk> ??
<BlessJah> smk: za pomocą ubuntu 9.10 zainstalować z cd ubuntu 12.04? wątpię
<BlessJah> z iso*
<yield> BlessJah: jest jeden drobny problem bo mam ubuntu 11.04 a chciałbym przejść na aktualny xubuntu
<smk> pendriva zformatowac w jakim systemieplikow ?
<BlessJah> smk: kreator pyta cię jaki system plików?
<smk> hmmm chodzi o to ze mam tam jakies pliki i chce zformatowac aby byl czysty
<BlessJah> fat32
<BlessJah> ale wystarczy po prostu usunac pliki, to nie ma znaczenia
<smk> hmmm psikus w tym ze wyskakujemi to :P
<smk> cos ala dysk do odczytu
<smk> i nie moge nic usunac
<smk> ^^
<BlessJah> a'la? a dokładnie co?
<noneo> a to nie karta SD w czytniku? One mają suwacek RO/RW
<smk> w sensie takim ze wyskakuje error canot open device read only file system
<noneo> mkfs.vfat na tym devie nie działa?
<noneo> po odmontowaniu oczywiście
<BlessJah> po co mkfs.vfat? odpal gparted po prostu
<smk> dobra jakos zformatowalo
<smk> ;p
<smk> omg nie zainstaluje bo za malo miejsca :D
<smk> niestety nie zauwazylem ze ma tylko 512 mb
<smk> jedyny ratunek to karta sd z telefonu ;d
<smk> jest taka mozliwosc ??
<BlessJah> powinno pójść
<smk> ok ostatnie zapytanie brzmi jak zainstalowac adobe flash playera na tym lts-ie
<BlessJah> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BlessJah> w centrum oprogramowania znajdziesz, flash i parę innych przydatnych rzeczy
<smk> aha oki dzieki ;) biore sie do majsterkowania
<smk> dzieki za pomoc ;)
<smk> blessjah jestes??:>
<BlessJah> jestem
<smk> mam problem
<BlessJah> nom?
<smk> wypalilem linuksa na usb
<smk> dalem botowanie
<smk> ale zero odzewu od maszny tak jak by nie widziala usb ;/
<BlessJah> wybrales bootowanie z pena?
<smk> ta
<smk> tyle ze mam 4 opcje
<smk> usb-fdd
<smk> usb-zip
<smk> usb-cdroom
<smk> usb-hdd
<BlessJah> jesli czwarta nie zatrybi to sprawdz trzecia
<Cifer> siemka :)
<smk> nie dziala zadna
<smk> laduje gruba i tyle
<BlessJah> podczas odpalania daj Ctrl+Alt+F1
<smk> no dobra sproboje
<BlessJah> poczekaj
<Cifer> mam dosc duzy problem z swoim ubuntu :/
<smk> jak sie nie uda to zaraz bede ;p
<smk> nom?
<Cifer> czy moge sie was poradzic ?
<BlessJah> smk: jesli nie bedzie F1 to sprawdz jeszcze F6 i F7
<Cifer> i sprobowac rozwiazac problem ?
<BlessJah> Cifer: tak, jesli bedziemy umieli, pomozemy
<Cifer> ok dzieki, postaram sie dokladnie opisac co i jak, to chwile mi zajmnie ;]
<BlessJah> niepokoi mnie to, może streść zamiast opisywać
<Cifer> ok,
<Cifer> wiec mam problem bo nie moge sie zalogowac/zbootowac na ubuntu 12.04 wyskakuje mi info http://wklej.org/id/891766/
<Cifer> i nie mam pojecia to naprawic
<Cifer> nadmienie ze dzisaj instalowalem od nowa system
<Cifer> nie formatujac wszystkich partycji
<Cifer> tylko usuwajac system stary i wgrywajac na to miejsce nowy
<BlessJah> stare ubuntu?
<Cifer> 12.04
<Cifer> http://tnij.org/tkhx
<Cifer> tylko remix polski
<Cifer> a teraz jestem na liveusb ;p
<BlessJah> to zamontuj partycje z nowym ubuntu
<BlessJah> wiesz ktora to?
<Cifer> mam przepuszczenie ale powiedz jak to sprawdzic to sie upewnie
<BlessJah> wejsc w pliki i popatrzec
<Cifer> jak mam zamontowac partycje z nowym ubuntu ?
<smk> jestem
<Cifer> ubuntu wgrywalem na sda1
<smk> bless nie pomoglo
<BlessJah> nic tam nie było napisane?
<smk> nic
<smk> zero
<BlessJah> Cifer: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<Cifer> special device /dev/sd1 does not exist
<BlessJah> sda1 nie sd1
<Cifer> widze poprawilem
<Cifer> przepraszam
<BlessJah> spoko
<Cifer> powino  mi cos wyskoczyc ?
<BlessJah> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<BlessJah> nie, nic nie powinno
<Cifer> czyli restart i powinno dzialas ?
<Cifer> dzialac*
<Dreadlish> wat
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> jeszcze pare komend :]
<Dreadlish> po grzyb /dev/pts montować, skoro /dev montujesz z bindem
<BlessJah> chroot /mnt
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: kopiuje z jakiegos poradnika
<Dreadlish> po grzyb /run montować, skoro /var/run nei odpala
<Dreadlish> po co /sys
<Dreadlish> /dev i /proc
<Dreadlish> wystarczą
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: kopiuje z jakiegos poradnika
<BlessJah> jest w domenie help.ubuntu.com, wiec uwazam ze moge im zaufac i nieco bezmyslnie pokopiowac
<Dreadlish> to mówie na przyszłość ;)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zglos to do autorow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<BlessJah> Cifer: zrobiłeś to for i chroot?
<Dreadlish> do gruba wystarczy /dev i /proc
<Cifer> wlasnie chcialem zapytac czy mam to wklepac
<Cifer> juz wklepuje
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> skopiuj
<BlessJah> z terminala kopiujesz zaznaczajac
<BlessJah> a wklejasz srodkowym przyciskiem myszy
<Cifer> wkepane
<BlessJah> to teraz z górki
<BlessJah> grub-install /dev/sda
<BlessJah> update-grub
<BlessJah> i powinno działać
<Cifer> po grub-install /dev/sda wyskoczylo mi http://wklej.org/id/891771/
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: co poszlo nie tak?
<BlessJah> nie jestesmy w chrootcie czy jak?
<Dreadlish> whoami && ls -ld /boot/grub
<Cifer> wklejac ?
<Dreadlish> na wkleja
<Cifer> po whoami &&  ... pojawilo sie http://wklej.org/id/891773/
<BlessJah> meh, chyba wiem co
<BlessJah> Cifer: sudo chroot /mnt
<Cifer> sdone
<Cifer> done*
<BlessJah> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<BlessJah> update-grub
<smk> blessie i co mam z tym fantem zrobic jezeli nie chce mi zbootowac usb ?
<BlessJah> smk: niestety, poczekaj do jutra
<Cifer> po poleceniach wklepanych mam tak http://wklej.org/id/891779/
<Cifer> dalej ? czy to juz koniec ?
<BlessJah> tak, to juz koniec
<Cifer> ok
<BlessJah> masz tylko jeden system?
<Cifer> to robie restart
<BlessJah> ok
<Cifer> tak jede
<Cifer> jeden*
<BlessJah> ok
<Cifer> z/w
<BlessJah> lol, purge starych jajek da mi ponad giga wolnego miejsca
<BlessJah> ciekawe
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-09
<Cifer> BlessJah sorki ze tyle mnie  nie bylo ale kolerzanka miala nietoperza w pokoju
<Cifer> udalo mi sie uruchomic ubuntu
<Cifer> ale mialem 4 rozne opcje do wyboru
<Cifer> czego wczesniej nie mialem
<Cifer> 1 odrazu zaskoczyla
<Cifer> wiec dzieki :)
<BlessJah> tak, sa 4
<BlessJah> pewnie ubuntu, rescue, memtest i jeszcze cos
<Cifer> i teraz tak bede miec zawsze ?
<BlessJah> tak
<Cifer> no tak mniejwiecej
<BlessJah> ale domyslna jest ta wlasciwa
<Cifer> aha
<Cifer> spoko
<Cifer> mam teraz jeden problem bo nie moge zlokalizowac swoich poprzednich plikow
<BlessJah> odpal nautilusa
<Cifer> pewnie musze go zainstalowac ?
<BlessJah> po lewej u góry jest lista partycji
<BlessJah> nie, to domyślny manager plików
<BlessJah> recovery i memtest serial console
<Cifer> gdzie moge znalezc nautilusa ?
<Cifer> wczesniej dzialalem caly czas na gnome
<Cifer> a ten shell jest troche nie oreintacyjny zaraz po przejsciu
<BlessJah> ikonka katalogu?
<Cifer> i to tyle ?
<BlessJah> tak
<Cifer> to juz probowalem szukac po folderach
<Cifer> nie znalazlem nic z tego co mialem
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> jest lista urzadzen po lewej na gorze
<BlessJah> jak klikniesz to sie zamontuje
<BlessJah> i tam szukaj
<Cifer> to mam dysk ktory moge odmontowac, ale czesc danych na nim mam nieczytelna
<Cifer> i znajduje sie w lost+found
<Cifer> a do tego nie mam teraz dostepu
<Cifer> moge jakos to odzyskac ?
<Cifer> czy raczej sie pozegnam z danymi ?
<BlessJah> czy to parrycja z danymi?
<BlessJah> powinny byc tam katalogi z nazwami uzytkownikow z poprzedniego systemu
<Cifer> jest
<Cifer> ale w tym nie wiele jest
<Cifer> 2 pliki tekstowe w dodatku uszkodzone
<Cifer> w ukrytych plikach tez niewiele tego jest
<Cifer> jakas tylko tapeta
<BlessJah> odpal nautilusa z prawami admina
<BlessJah> alt+r i wpisz gksu nautilus
<BlessJah> bedziesz mogl grzebac w lost+found i innych
<Cifer> napewno alt+r ?
<Cifer> nic ta komenda w oknie mi nie zmienia
<BlessJah> nah, oczywiscie ze masz rację
<BlessJah> Alt+F2
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/891814/
<BlessJah> nie mam pojęcia
<BlessJah> wybacz, nie pomoge ci, jest juz strasznie pozno
<BlessJah> wroc jutro, ktos na pewno tutaj bedzie
<Cifer> cos chyba zepsulem jak instalowalem system
<Cifer> wiem
<Cifer> ze jest pozno,
<Cifer> dzieki, chociaz system postawilem
<Cifer> bez Twojej pomocy bym tego nie zrobil
<BlessJah> nie ma sprawy
<Cifer> wiec naprawde dzieki
<Cifer> a jutro wpade moze jakosc do tych danych dotre.
<BlessJah> podejrzewam ze sa ale gdzies indziej
<BlessJah> a to na co patrzysz to resztki innej instalacji
<Cifer> no pewnie masz racje :)
<Cifer> to ja znikam
<Cifer> pojawie sie jutro
<Cifer> dobranoc
<smk> mam problem, wypalilem linuksa na pendrivie ale nie bootuje mi go .. wszystkie ustawienia sa poprawne
<smk> co to moze byc ?
<smk> jest tu ktos kto moze pomoc ?
<wqq> może pena nie wykrywa jako usb, tylko hdd
<wqq> sprawdź w biosie
<smk> sprawdzalem wszystkie opcje
<smk> usb zip cdromm fdd hdd
<smk> na ani jednej nie bootuje
<Aquila> WITAM
<Aquila> czy ktoś z Was zna widget, który by pokazywał aktualny kurs walut?
<wqq> smk: a co używałeś do nagrania iso na pena?
<smk> mam stara wersje ubuntu 9.10
<smk> usb creator
<smk> a potrzebuje wgrac 12.04 ltsa
<wqq> może nie ma flagi boot
<wqq> sprawdź w gparted
<smk> gparted jest pod linuksa
<smk> bo to jak naraie jedyny system jaki mam na pc
<wqq> tak
<smk> z kad to sciagnac ?
<wqq> prawdopodobnie masz zainstalowane już
<bastetmilo> skad - omg.
<smk> najwidoczniej nie mam
<DaZ> z kont ścognoć
<Dreadlish> z kot
<Aquila> jeśli już to skąd
<Voldenet> smk: jak chcesz linucha
<Voldenet> to lepiej użyj wubi
<smk> SKĄD sciagnac gparted
<Voldenet> z repozytoriów
<Voldenet> jakiego masz linukssa?
<Voldenet> linuksa*
<Voldenet> ale freudowską literówkę mi klawiatura zrobiła
<Aquila> jesli mogę się podpiąć to na penie musisz zrobić partycję dopiero nagrać na niego iso
<smk> aktualnie mam 9.10
<Aquila> proponuję do tego unetbootin, który też jest pod windows
<smk> a potrzebuje zainstalowac 12.04 lts
<smk> gdy sprawdzam dysk utility drive jest w fat32 (lba)
<smk> wiec juz nie mam pojecia dlaczego nie widzi mi go
<Aquila> no tak jest sformatowany lecz dodatkowo musisz stworzyć tam partycję
<smk> tzn ?
<Aquila> uwierz przerabiałem to juz na wiele sposobów
<smk> no wczesniej takich problemown ie mialem ;p
<wqq> smk: spróbuj nagrać to dd
<smk> dd?
<wqq> smk: dd if=/sciezka/do/iso of=/dev/sdX, gdzie X to litera napędu usb
<wqq> prawdopodobnie b lub c
<wqq> wpisz lsblk w terminalu, to zobaczysz
<smk> nie ma takiej komendy
<smk> :P
<Aquila> zainstaluj dd
<wqq> nie masz dd?
<wqq> niemożliwe
<smk> to juz niewspierana wersja linuksa
<wqq> ale dd musi być
<smk> wiec gdy aktualizuje repozytoria wywala blad z not found a na ubuntu.com w archiwach nie ma juz karmic koali wiec klops
<wqq> na bank masz dd zainstalowane
<smk> pytanie do aquili o co kaman z ta partycja
<smk> co ma byc w innym systemie plikow czy jak ?
<smk> bo nie rozumiem dokonca
<Aquila> nie inny system plików lecz normalna partycja tak by pen nie był pudty tylko podzielony jak coś w rodzaju dysk c i d
<smk> i pewnie mozna to zrobic programem gparted ktorego nie mam i nie wiem jak go pobrac ;d
<Aquila> masz repo
<Aquila> nie ma w repo gparted?
<smk> nie moge tego znalezc -.-
<wqq> wejdź do katalogu z iso, wklep "sudo dd if=nazwa_obrazu.iso of=/dev/sdb"
<wqq> albo to samo z sdc
<wqq> i nagra
<smk> ok
<wqq> nie będzie widać żadnego paska postępu jakby co
<wqq> nie panikuj
<jacekowski> ale co wy robicie
<jacekowski> iso na usb jak wrzucicie to nie bedzie mialo kompatybilnego MBRa
<smk> hmm wyswietla no such file or directory ^^
<smk> i na c i na b
<Aquila> zobacz w konsoli który to jest Twój pen komenda df
<Aquila> smk a co wyskakuje jak wpisujesz sudo apt-get install gparted
<smk> smk@smk-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gparted Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe Budowanie drzewa zależności        Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu gparted
<smk> pendrive o ile dobrze widze jest na /dev/sdf1
<smk> gdy robie ta komenda dalej wyskakuje no such file or directory
<jacekowski> sdf jak juz
<jacekowski> ale to i tak nie zadziala
<smk> jak wpisuje df to mam sdf1
<jacekowski> to zle
<jacekowski> bo jak chcesz cos przy pomocy dd zapisywac to musi byc system plikow odmontowany
<smk> tzn ?
<jacekowski> zainstaluj sobie windowsa
<smk> cd rom nie dziala
<smk> nie mam plytki
<smk> jedyne co mam to ubuntu 9.10 ;d
<smk> aktualnie zainstalowane ^^
<Aquila> pokaż co masz w gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<smk> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic universe deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic universe deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Aquila> zrób jak na tej stronie http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/repozytoria-dla-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Aquila> weź wpisy obowiązkowe i przydatne
<Aquila> potem apt-get update i apt-get installgparted
<Aquila> apt-get install gparted
<oret> Witam mam pytanie.Zainstalowalem chromeos na próbe i nie dziala mi you tube ani inne filmiki  wyskakuje ze brak jakichs pluginow
<oret> moze mi ktos podpowiedziec co zrobic zeby to dzialalo?
<smk> aquila: to mi wyskoczylo E: Nie udało się otworzyć pliku blokady /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu list
<Aquila> prawdopodobnie brakuje flashplayer
<oret> jak chcialem go pociagnac to wyskoczylo ze przegladarka obsluguje najnowszy flash player
<Aquila> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<smk> wkleilem wszystko juz wczoraj ^^
<smk> niestety wchodzilem w archiwa ubuntu.com i nie ma wogole tam zakladki karmic koala
<smk> wiec polowa linkow odsyla do nicosci
<Aquila> nie wspirana już wersja
<Aquila> ?
<smk> no caly czas o ty mowie ;d
<smk> gdy odswiezam repo to wyskakuje blad ze strony not found czyli pliki zostaly usuniete  a nawet salomon z pustego nie naleje ;d
<Aquila> to znajdź na internecie gparted deb pod karmica
<Aquila> oret w przegladarce about:plugins
<Aquila> i zobacz czy masz flasha
<smk> tych repo
<smk> hmmm chyba raczej nei znajde
<smk> hmmm a wiec co dalej ?
<Aquila> http://64.12.96.232/pool/main/g/gparted/gparted_0.4.5-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<smk> i co dalej :P?
<smk> zainstalowane
<smk> otworzylem gparted i wybralem sdf
<smk> i co teraz ^^
<Aquila> załóż dowolną partycję o dowolnym rozmierze
<Aquila> może być windowsowa
<smk> yyyy jak ?
<Aquila> ściągnij unetbootin sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<smk> bo gdy zaznaczam sdf to nie moge nic zrobic
<smk> zadnych opcji podswietlonych
<smk> unmounted i manage flags tylko mam
<smk> i nic poza tym
<Aquila> no a jak odmontujesz to co/
<smk> chodzi ci device/create partition table ????
<smk> dobra odmontowalem pokazalo sie wiecej opcji
<smk> aquilla ?
<Aquila> tak
<smk> utworzylem jakas partycje following na 1024 mb
<smk> teraz proboje wypalic obraz iso na usb
<smk> ustawienia w biosie na usb-hdd ?
<Aquila> jak to wypalić?
<Aquila> zainstaluj unetbootin
<smk> na usb creator ;p
<smk> hmmm a jesli nie mam tego w repo ?
<Aquila> aha
<jacekowski> smk: ISO sie nie da wypalic na usb
<jacekowski> smk: to inne formaty sa
<Aquila> sprubój
<Aquila> może jest
<Aquila> ten program jest idealny do ubuntu
<smk> dobra niby sie juz zainstalowalo :P
<jacekowski> smk: bootowalne ISO to el torito, bootowalne USB i inne dyski to MBR
<jacekowski> smk: sa programy ktore to potrafia zrobic
<smk> ??
<smk> jacekowski a czy to pojdziej esli uzylem usb creatora
<smk> dobra ide sprobowac zainstalowac nowego linucha
<smk> z/w
<smk> niestety grub dalej sie laduje a usb wogole nie widzi
<smk> ktos pomoze ??
<smk> aquila
<smk> jestes??
<smk> pomoze ktos ??
<smk> cy ktos mi pomoze ??
<Aquila> no co znowu
<smk> no zrobilem partycje
<smk> zainstalowalem ubuntu
<smk> odpalam kompa i usb wogole nie widzi
<Cifer> witam
<Cifer> głupio mi znowu was prości o pomoc, ale sam sobie nie daje rady narazie z ubuntu
<Cifer> istnieje mozliwosc scalenia 2 partycji bez utraty danych ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> ext3?
<Cifer> wydaje mi sie ext4
<Cifer> ale musialbym sprawdzic
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<Cifer> jak prze googlowalem scalanie to dostralem odp fstab, tylko nie chcialbym utaricc danych
<Spinacz_biurowy> „Before doing anything: backup your sensible data!”
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://en.positon.org/post/Resize-an-ext3-ext4-partition
<Spinacz_biurowy> fstab określa tylko punkty montowania...
<Cifer> a wten spodob nie moge polaczyc 2 partycji do /home ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Hmm...Możesz np.zmniejszyć jedną, rozszerzyć drugą, a potem przez fstab zmienić ustawienie, że /home znajduje się na drugiej partycji.
<Cifer> ok, znaim cokolwiek zaczne robic jak sprawdzic czy mam to w ext3 czy ext4 ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> W okienkach - gparted
<Spinacz_biurowy> Wklej na wklej.to wynik polecenia: $(sudo fdisk -l;echo '---';cat /etc/fstab;echo '---';df)
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/892222/
<Cifer> sprawdzilem w gparted mam w ext4 te co chce scalic
<Cifer> bo rota mam na ext3
<Cifer> wiec mam sie kierowac tym 1 linkiem ?
<Cifer> moze nie bede scalal ich razem tylko zmienie punkt montowania na ten sam co ma 2 partycja czyli /home
<Cifer> jest to do zrobienia ?
<Cifer> ktos ma ochote mi pomoc ?:D
<Cifer> chyba poprostu zmienie sposob montowania dysku
<Spinacz_biurowy> Yyy...Co ty mi wkleiłeś? Jesteś pewien, że przepisałeś poprawnie?
<Cifer> skopiowalem
<Cifer> nie przepisywalem
<Spinacz_biurowy> A polecenie skąd miałeś?
<Cifer> od Ciebie ->>[$(sudo fdisk -l;echo '---';cat /etc/fstab;echo '---';df)]<-- nie o tym mowiles ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://i.imgur.com/N0jJp.jpg
<Spinacz_biurowy> $ oznacza, że dalej wystąpi polecenie, które powinieneś skopiować...
<Spinacz_biurowy> Jesteś pewien, że napisałeś fdisk, a nie disk?
<Cifer> teraz to inaczej wyglada
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/892257/
<Spinacz_biurowy> Zmień punkt montowania, skopiuj dane.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Uważaj na uprawnienia.
<Cifer> w fstabie ?
<Cifer> czy przez terminal nadpisywac ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072090
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/892280/ takie cos mam dopisac do pliku fstab ?
<Cifer> bo w samym pliku to wyglada upelnie inaczej
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/892287/
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://wklej.org/id/892280/ - nie.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Zrób kopię.
<Spinacz_biurowy> $ sudo cp /etc/fstab{,.bak}
<Cifer> zrobiłem kopie
<Spinacz_biurowy> Budowa pliku fstab:
<Spinacz_biurowy> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Spinacz_biurowy> UUID=.... oznacza <file system>.
<Spinacz_biurowy> $sudo blkid wydrukuje Ci odpowiednie UUID i kilka innych danych o systemie.
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/892296/
<Cifer> UUID mam
<Cifer>     ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Cifer> takim poleceniem uzyskalem
<Cifer> czy tak jak na wklejce mam nadpisac plik fstab ?
<Cifer> czy mam dysk montowac poleceniem w terminalu ktory mi nadpisze fstab ?
<Cifer> bo tej kwesti chyba nie rozumiem w tej chwili
<Cifer> wiec ?
<Cifer> Spinacz_biurowy
<Spinacz_biurowy> Usuń stary wpis.
<Spinacz_biurowy> W zasadzie sądzę, że masz usunąć linie 12,13, a wtedy ta partycja nie będzie używana...
<Cifer> ale wpisu dotyczacego sda5 nie ma orginalnie w pliku
<Cifer> stary wpis ?
<Cifer> do lini 12 jest nie edytowany fstab, linia 13, 14 to jest moja ingerencja
<Cifer> wiec jeżeli nie mam zapisanej tam jednej partycji to jak ja tam zapisze to bedzie ona wtedy zamontowana ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Chcesz przestać używać 1 partycji, tak?
<Cifer> nie, chce zamontowac jedna (sda5) obok drugiej (sda6) w miejscu /home
<Spinacz_biurowy> Nie możesz mieć zamontowanych 2 partycji w /home.
<Cifer> nie mogą być rownolegle do siebie ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Muszą być zamontowane w 2 osobnych partycjach.
<Spinacz_biurowy> w 2 osobnych punktach montowania*
<Cifer> to nie wiem gdzie go zamontowac :/
<Cifer> cały czas myślałem że mogę usadowić 2 partycje obok siebie w home,
<Cifer> w ten sposób było by najwygodniej.
<Cifer> no dobra jak już znalazłem sobie miejsce na tą partycje to co mam zrobic ?
<Cifer> Spinacz_biurowy
<Cifer> czy istnieja jakieś wytyczne odnośnie montowania partycji, jak z tym że nie może być 2 w .home ?
<Cifer>  /home*
<Spinacz_biurowy> Nie spotkałem konkretnych wytycznych. To po prostu samo z siebie wynika, że 1 plik nie może być 2 plikami.
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/892321/ moge tak nadpisac fstab ? w domysle dodałem katalog Partycja 2 w home
<Spinacz_biurowy> Unikaj spacji.
<Cifer> ok
<Cifer> a poza tym moze byc ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Pokaż blkid. Rozmnożyły Ci się partycje...
<Spinacz_biurowy> Poza tym lepiej montować do np./media/Partycja.
<Cifer> http://wklej.org/id/892331/
<Cifer> jak zmienie home na media to katalog sam sie pojawi ?
<Cifer> bo recznie nie moge go dodac
<yield> możecie coś doradzić w kwesti backupa danych
<Spinacz_biurowy> sudo mkdir /media/Partycja
<Spinacz_biurowy> Wiesz o tym, że masz 3 partycje w systemie?
<Spinacz_biurowy> duplicity
<Cifer> wiem
<yield> jakieś metody konkretne stosujecir, może narzędzia ?
<Cifer> nie duplicaty
<yield> stosujecie*
<Spinacz_biurowy> @Cifer:Why not?
<Cifer> wszystko wynika z bedu jaki zrobilem instalujac pierwszego ubuntu mialem wtedy 100gb na roota i reszte w home
<Cifer> a teraz instalowalem 2 ubuntu i przyciolem to 100gb
<Cifer> a nie moglem polaczyc z reszta z home, i teraz mam problem z 3 partycjami
<Spinacz_biurowy> Chcesz połączyć sda5 i sda6?
<Cifer> jak by sie dalo i nie zajelo by mi to duzo czasu to tak
<Spinacz_biurowy> @yield: Na komputerze stacjonarnych do wielu zastosowań wystarcza Dropbox...
<Cifer> mam jeszcze do wykonania rysunek walu maszynowego na jutro z grafiki
<Cifer> a to chwile mi zajmnie ;d
<Spinacz_biurowy> No to masz zgodność typów partycji...Ale jeśli nie masz czasu to lepiej zrób to jutro.
<Cifer> jutro tez nie bede miec czasu
<Spinacz_biurowy> A na dziś sobie podmontuj z okienek przez np.nautilius.
<Cifer> najbizszy czas mam w swieta
<yield> Spinacz_biurowy: bardziej w kierunku, chce zainstalować system na nowo jednak trzeba pewne dane, ustawienia programów, ustawienia systemu zachować itp
<Cifer> a na tym dysku mam pelno poszyfrowanych danych ;/ ktorych nie moge odczytac
<Cifer> i tez chcialem to zmienic
<yield> pewnie lepiej skopiować po prostu na jakąś inną partycje
<Cifer> ale nie wiem jak
<Spinacz_biurowy> Użyj archiwum tar.
<Spinacz_biurowy> tar xvzf output.tar.gz {/home,/etc}
<Spinacz_biurowy> Poszyfrowanych? Czym?
<Cifer> nie rozumiem
<Cifer> systemem
<Spinacz_biurowy> Ubuntu, czy Windows? Która wersja Ubuntu?
<Cifer> jak wczoraj instalowalem system, ubuntu 12.04 to niestety jedna instalacja nie poszla dobrze a podczas jej wykonywania zaznaczylem szyfruj dane
<Cifer> i teraz mam klopot
<Cifer> bo po 2 instalacji wczoraj primo nie moglem uruchomic systemu, a secundo nie mam dostepu do danych ktore mi sa potrzebna na studia
<Spinacz_biurowy> Tj.na https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption ?
<Cifer> na szczecie Blessjah" mi pomogl i teraz moge uruchomic kompa normalnie
<Spinacz_biurowy> Nie masz dostępu? Nie wygląda to dobrze, jeśli nie masz dostępu.
<Cifer> dostep mam
<Cifer> ale pliki maja dziwne nazwy i sa tekstami
<Cifer> czyli mysle ze sa zaszyfrowane
<Cifer> np
<Spinacz_biurowy> Hmm...Czyli w praktyce dostępu nie masz ;)
<Cifer> no tak,
<Cifer> teraz nawet nie moge dostac sie na dysk partycje bo nie jest zamontowana
<Cifer> zeby wam skopiowac nazwe we zrobic zrzut ekranu
<Cifer> ew*
<Spinacz_biurowy> Użyj nautilius...
<Spinacz_biurowy> $ nautilus
<Spinacz_biurowy> A potem z lewej spróbuj wejść na te partycje.
<Cifer> wlasnie prubuje
<Cifer> moment
<buharin> hej, ktos zna sie na soapie?
<Cifer> nie ma nigdzie tych danych, jeszcze wczoraj to przegladalem
<Spinacz_biurowy> @buharin: Co chcesz od SOAP? Czy jesteś pewny, że dotyczy to Ubuntu?
<buharin> nie :D
<Cifer> http://postimage.org/image/eddsrnkf3/
<Cifer> mowie wlasnie o tym systemie plików w urządzeniach po lewej stronie
<Cifer> to jest ta partycja sda5
<Cifer> która nie jest zamontowana
<Spinacz_biurowy> @buharin: SOAP to jest protokół komunikacji. Prędzej to się stosuje w Python, PHP niż w samym Ubuntu na widoku. Powiedź więc czego potrzebujesz...
<Cifer> i nie moge wejść w nią przez nautilusa
<Cifer> jakies rady ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux Tu masz poradnik o montowaniu partycji, ale on nie będzie w tej chwili dobrzy, bo montuje na stałe, a chcesz tylko podejrzeć.
<Cifer> moge zamontowac w media jak mowiles juz na stale
<Cifer> poprostu bedzie mniej wygodnie ale to mi akurat zwisa teraz
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/14/mount-partitions-in-terminal-fstab/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cafy7b5> (at linuxexpresso.wordpress.com)
<Spinacz_biurowy> Dobranoc.
<Cifer> idę według poleceń i mam taki błąd http://wklej.org/id/892371/
<Cifer> Ktoś wie czemu po http://wklej.org/id/892377/ takiej komędzie mam taki problem dodam że utorzyłem katalog w tym miejscu przez sudo mkdir /media/Partycja
<Cifer> BlessJah pomożesz ?
<seroslaw90> witam
<Cifer> siemka
<torrentow> bry
<seroslaw90> cześć
<torrentow> kurde kodowanie :(
<torrentow> `utf
<seroslaw90> Jestem świeżym urzytkownikiem mIRCa, czy znacie jakieś polskie kanały dla pasjonatów IT i nowych technologii które byście mi polecili ?
<mati75> google.pl
<seroslaw90> dzięki :)
<bastetmilo> seroslaw90: tutaj na kanale piszemy poprawnie, nie robimy błędów i nie stawiamy spacji przed znakiami zapytania. Pamiętaj o tym, a wszystkim nam będzie miło :)
<DaZ> dlaczego ??
<DaZ> seroslaw90: ale jakiego znowu mirca >:
<DaZ> damn, rzeczywiście mirca
<seroslaw90> Bastemillo zdaję sobie z tego sprawę. Nie zrobiłem tego specjalnie, szanuję polski język (tak, czytam komunikaty) i jestem tylko człowiekiem i mam prawo do błędu.
<Cifer> ktos wie jak rozszyfrowac dane w ubuntu ?
<Cifer> Spinacz_biurowy
<Cifer> uporałem się z zamontoawaniem w /media
<Spinacz_biurowy> Fajnie.
<Cifer> juz daje screan z tymi danymi.
<Cifer> http://postimage.org/image/utbgo61vn/ tak to wygląda
<Cifer> to szyfrowanie? czy coś innego?
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/
<Cifer> powiedz mi tylko jeszcze co mam z tym linkiem zrobic i spobie jakos poradze.
<Spinacz_biurowy> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<Cifer> nie odnaleziono polecenia
<Spinacz_biurowy> Program ecryptfs-recover-private nie jest obecnie zainstalowany. Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<Spinacz_biurowy> sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<Spinacz_biurowy> Ew.LiveCD
<Cifer> i to rozszyfruje mi te dane ?
<Cifer> te dane?  sorki za spacje.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Proponuje przeczytać całość http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/ ...
<Cifer> ok, to się zabieram za to.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Przypuszczam, że tak, chociaż nie podoba mi się ten automat. Jest jeszcze metoda z mount..
<Cifer> zainstalowalem, dałem twoje polecenie, podałem hasło i odzyskałem dane.
<Cifer> zapisało mi je w /tmp
<Cifer> teraz tylko je spobie poprzenosze i bedzie spoko.
<Cifer> to chyba zamyka mój problem
<Cifer> ale poradnik doczytam do końca
<Cifer> Spinacz_biurowy dzięki za pomoc :)
<Spinacz_biurowy> Cieszę się, że mogłem pomóc Szymonie.
<Spinacz_biurowy> EncryptFS nie jest bezpieczny.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Bezpieczne jest szyfrowanie całej partycji (dm-crypt) lub specjalnych kontenerów (TC).
<Spinacz_biurowy> Szczerze mówiąc lekko zaskakujące jest dla mnie to, że obecne jest jeszcze w instalatorze możliwość instalacji przez ecryptfs, gdy dm-crypt jest mniej kłopotliwy i jak obserwowałem to został wprowadzony gdzieś w instalatorze.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Cifer, jak długo używasz Ubuntu?
<Cifer> od sierpnia
<Cifer> szczerze wcześniej nie szyfrowałem danych
<Spinacz_biurowy> Co Cię skłoniło do tego używania Ubuntu i do szyfrowania danych?
<Spinacz_biurowy> http://pokazywarka.pl/kre2jc/ Tu jest o fajnym i bezpiecznym szyfrowaniu danych. Dotyczy się poprzedniej wersji Ubuntu. Wraz z Ubuntu 12.10 wprowadzono zmiany...
<Cifer> do ubuntu tak naprawdę niechęć do windowsa, łatwość obsługi gdy nie ma problemów. A gdy już jakieś są to można się czegoś nauczyć. A do szyfrowania to nie wiele, bo to był pierszy raz. Jak posprzatam na dysku ten burdel jaki mi się zrobił to może zaszyfruje obene partycję.
<Cifer> ja mam ciągle 12.04 czytałem że 12.10 nie jest zbyt fajny, ale nie używałem jeszcze... narazie mam dosyć reinstalaci.
<Cifer> z chęcią skorzystam :D
<Cifer> może już nie dzisiaj ale na pewno w następny weekend znajde czas na to.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Zagłębiałeś się w grep/sed/awk w konsoli?;)
<Cifer> jeszcze nie, narazie w konsoli sie niewiele poruszam.
<Cifer> a z czym to się je?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Bardzo przyjemna edycja danych tekstowych. Bardzo mi się podoba. Tak samo jak repo.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Ja mocno preferuje CLI nad repo. Tu się staram opisywać w miarę możliwości z wykorzystaniem GUI.
<Spinacz_biurowy> CLI nad GUI*
<Cifer> rozumiem, :] myślę że jak będę miał czas to się tego nauczę, pewnie ułatwia pracę z ubuntu i linuksami w ogóle.
<julek> w gui trzeba klikac, w cli sporo rzeczy mozna sobie zautomatyzowac
<Spinacz_biurowy> I dodać np.do autostartu http://anastrozol.wordpress.com/2012/11/22/automatyczne-laczenie-z-vpn/ .
<Cifer> są jakieś poradniki jak się zabrać od podstaw za konsole ?
<julek> najlepiej znalezc problem i poszukac rozwiazania, z czasem wszystko jest prostsze ;P
<Spinacz_biurowy> Tak, rozwiązanie julek jest najlepsze na poznawanie wszystkiego.
<Cifer> no tak, to kilka problemów mam już za sobą :D
<julek> np. jak hurtem przeskalowac/obrocic 100 zdjec w katalogu, az sie boje myslec ile by to trwalo w gimpie ;)
<garr> Cifer: przyjdzie z czasem
<garr> tak ot, po prostu się ciężko nauczyć
<garr> staraj się robić dużo rzeczy w konsoli, szukaj efektywnych rozwiązań w necie, z czasem samo Ci wejdzie w klawisze
<garr> aż nie będziesz wiedział co piszesz, a będzie działać
<Cifer> :D
<garr> naprawdę ;)
<garr> czasem tak mam
<Spinacz_biurowy> Bez tej wrednej myszki ;)
<garr> że nie zastanawiam się, co piszę, interesuje mnie efekt
<garr> reszta sama przychodzi
<Cifer> napewno zaczne wiecej siedzieć tu na ubuntu-pl, a myszki to z chęcią bym się pozbył :D
<Spinacz_biurowy> Nie pozbywaj się. Przydaje się do używania Firefoksa.
<garr> a tam na ubuntu
<Cifer> zastanawia mnie w jaki sposób przegląda się internet.
<garr> na ubuntu to sobie możesz wyklikać prawie wszystko
<Cifer> no wiłaśnie ...
<garr> links?
<garr> lynx?
<garr> są przeglądarki konsolowe
<Spinacz_biurowy> ...ale mało praktyczne
<garr> ja kiedyś filmy potrafiłem odtwarzać w konsoli
<Cifer> ja narazie tylko ubuntu
<Spinacz_biurowy> Cifer, wpisz $ telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Spinacz_biurowy> Ja także Ubuntu, chociaż coraz bardziej zaczyna mnie wkurzać z swoimi „ułatwieniami”, zwłaszcza jeśli nie chce tego co słuszne (Unity), a np.Fluxbox.
<Cifer> :D
<Cifer> fajne
<Cifer> o SW :D
<Cifer> ile to trwa ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> A co? Zamierzasz zamiast grafiki oglądać? ;)
<Cifer> :D
<Cifer> oczywiście jestem fanem i 3d mnie irytuje
<Spinacz_biurowy> Wersja w przeglądarce: http://www.asciimation.co.nz/
<Spinacz_biurowy> var LINES_PER_FRAME = 14;
<Cifer> to jakies polecenie?
<yield> wklep do konsolii przeglądarki
<Spinacz_biurowy> Nie...Zamierzam analizować, ale coś dziwne to....Notatka.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Jest 50262 linii w filmie, czyli ~3590 klatek, czyli...
<Cifer> mam jedno pytanie odnośnie ecryptfs jeżeli mogę, jak mam usunąć dane z /tmp jak już skopiuję sobie co potrzebuje ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> odmontuj
<Spinacz_biurowy> Hmm...Nie można b.szybko tego policzyć.
<Spinacz_biurowy>     	//read the first line of the current frame as it is a number containing how many times this frame should be displayed
<Spinacz_biurowy> Jedna ramka może być dłużej wyświetlana...
 * julek zaczyna kupowac plyty po okladkach, niedobrze :P
<Cifer> jak mam to odmontować ? sudo umount /tmp/Nazwa_katalogu ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Tak.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Odmontowanie możesz sprawdzić zdaje się przez df
<Cifer> df?
<Spinacz_biurowy> curl "http://www.asciimation.co.nz/" --compress | grep "film" | sed 's/\\n/\n/g' | grep -E "^[0-9]+$" | wc -l # liczba klatek...
<Spinacz_biurowy> Tak, df...
<Spinacz_biurowy> $df
<Cifer> no tak wyswietla wszystkie zamontowane wiec wiem co odmontwać.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Jak zniknie to znaczy też, że odmontowałeś ;)
<Cifer> dzięki,
<Cifer> dobra ja dzisiaj już spadam, mam jeszcze do skończenia rysunek. a to chwile mi zajmnie.
<Cifer> do zobaczenia.
<seroslaw90> cześć
<Spinacz_biurowy> echo "$(curl "http://www.asciimation.co.nz/" --compress 2>/dev/null | grep "film" | sed 's/\\n/\n/g' | grep -E "^[0-9]+$" | xargs | sed 's/ /+/g' | bc -l)*14" | bc -l
<Spinacz_biurowy> 230692
<Spinacz_biurowy> Czas filmu. Pa. Będziemy tęsknić!
<seroslaw90> Spinacz
<Spinacz_biurowy> Hmm....Ta komenda chyba wcale nie zachęca do Linuksa.
<julek> :/
<julek> teraz linux jest do dupy
<julek> jeszcze gnome2 dawalo rade
<Spinacz_biurowy> Fluxbox jest fajny jak dla mnie.
<julek> no ewentualnie jest mint z mate
<julek> sam fluxbox? hueh...
<julek> chyba wm to najmniejszy problem
<julek> chodzi mi o aplikacje
<julek> ja tez mam fluksa, usywam do tego starych programow na gtk2
<Spinacz_biurowy> Terminal na całe okno, a obok Firefox, Pidgin ;)
<Voldenet> Spinacz_biurowy: co to robi?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Komenda...Każda klatka ma określoną w 1 swojej linijce ile razy ma być wyświetlona. Wyciąga to, sumuje, a następnie mnoży przez 14 jako czas wyświetlania wszystkich klatek.
<Voldenet> A już myślałem, że wyświetla film
<Voldenet> i zastanawiało mnie gdzie Ty tego sleepa schowałeś
<Spinacz_biurowy> Było pytanie ile trwa film...
<Spinacz_biurowy> curl "http://www.asciimation.co.nz/" --compress 2>/dev/null | grep "film" | sed 's/\\n/\n/g' | sed -r 's/^[0-9]+$/----------/' | more #Używaj spacji do przewijania
<Voldenet> bardzo użyteczne
<Voldenet> raczej sobie nie pooglądam tak
<Spinacz_biurowy> Była już podana wersja konsolowa z prawidłowymi przerwami itd. poprzez $ telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Voldenet> ale telnetem nie leci lokalnie
<Voldenet> ja jestem wrogiem streamingu, bo jak mi neta zerwie to nie obejrzę do końca
<julek> mplayer -vo aa ...
<Voldenet> a to z kolei nie poleci po ssh
<julek> albo mplayer -vo caca
<Voldenet> chyba, że z 1 fpsem, a tego nie obejrzysz
<smk> mam problem odnosnie usb na ktorym wgralem linuksa poprzez unetbootina,lecz bios mi wogole nie wykrywa usb... czy ktos jest w stanie pomoc
<smk> ?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Hmm...Bootowałeś kiedykolwiek coś z USB? Być może BIOS nie wspiera bootowania z USB.
<gjm> `g plop
<Przekliniak> gjm: Plop - Home: <http://www.plop.at/>
<gjm> smk: ↑
<smk> hmmm ale co konkretnie sciagnac z plopa??
<smk> odrazu mowie ze mam zainstalowanego ubuntu 9.10
<smk> jest niewspierany i jakiekolwiek metodyupdate nie dzialaja
<gjm> Może przeczytaj na czym to polega?
<gjm> Poza tym sprawdź czy twoja płyta obsługuje bootowanie z USB.
<Voldenet> smk: odpal sobie iso z dysku za pomocą gruba
<Voldenet> z dysku twardego, ofc
<gjm> GRUB2 ofc.
<smk> yyy jak ??
<Voldenet> Umiesz angielski?
<gjm> `g grub2 loopback
<smk> srednio
<Przekliniak> gjm: grub2 loopback booting ubuntu server iso - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/128995/grub2-loopback-booting-ubuntu-server-iso>
<Voldenet> no to tamten link ogarniesz
<Voldenet> w sumie jeszcze jedna rzecz jest taka, żebyś nie miał obrazu płyty na tej partycji/dysku co ubuntu
<smk> no to lipa
<Voldenet> nie, czemu?
<Voldenet> Możesz pendrive'a użyć do tego spokojnie
<Voldenet> bo grub2 widzi go na pewno
<smk> no tak tylko to co widze na tej strone to maslo maslane
<smk> jesli chce bootowac z usb to co mam konkretnie sciagnac
<gjm> Omujborze.
<gjm> smk: http://blog.bpiotrowski.pl/916/plop-boot-manager-i-bootowanie-z-usb-na-starszym-pc/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d7fue68> (at blog.bpiotrowski.pl)
<gjm> Dzięki Ci, o Barthalionie.
<smk> no sciagnalem tego boot managera
<smk> gdziesn a necie pisze ze wystarczy wgrac pli plpbt.img a gdzie indziej ze *.bin
<smk> i co teraz??
<gjm> To to samo.
<smk> w zipie mam folder z linuksem
<smk> i mam to poprostu wrzucic na pendrive ?
<gjm> Użyj dd.
<smk> a co z linuksem ?
<gjm> Masz _napisane_
<BlessJah> jestem
<BlessJah> tak jakby jestem, zrywa mi co minute
<BlessJah> smk: zrob tak jak ci gjm dal w linku
<BlessJah> btw, podobno tu n00bow biją
<gjm> BlessJah: http://wklej.org/id/892658/txt/
<smk> ale chodzi mi tylko o to czy wrzucic ten plik na tego samego pendriva na ktorym jest linuks
<gjm> BlessJah: Chcesz to się baw.
<BlessJah> smk++ za napuszonego operatora
<BlessJah> smk: z http://tinyurl.com/d7fue68 wykonaj komende do instalacji na dyskietce
<smk> ^^ albo ktos pomaga albo uczy polskiego proste
<gjm> Krzywe.
<smk> co do komendy to wykonuje ja ale
<smk> no such file or directory
<gjm> BlessJah: Powodzenia.
<smk> wypakowalem plik img na pulpit
<bastetmilo> smk: naucz się polskiego, będziemy pomagać chętniej. Proste?
<smk> gjm wyslij fotke na kwejka albo mistrzow czy gdzies i ciesz sie :)
<Aquila> ej bez kłótni
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pytanie tylko kto bedzie pomagal chetniej
<gjm> 21:21 < BlessJah> smk++ za napuszonego operatora
<gjm> Hmm... gdzie by to podciągnąć.
<BlessJah> gjm: wykop mnie za obraze opa/w 13
<BlessJah> co chwila mnie rozlacza :/
<smk> Blessjah: mozemy jakos na prv pogadac ??
<BlessJah> wole tutaj
<BlessJah> przed dd if=.. musisz zrobic 'cd Desktop' albo 'cd Pulpit'
<gjm> Ohyou.jpg
<smk> hmmm dalej to samo no such fie or directory
<smk> file*
<BlessJah> smk: w duzym skrocie: po if= podajesz sciezke do pliku, jesli podasz tylko nazwe pliku, to program zaklada ze plik jest w tym katalogu, w ktorym odpalane jest polecenie (domyslnie jest to /home/nazwauzytkownika)
<BlessJah> jesli zapisales na pulpicie, to plik znajduje sie w katalogu /home/nazwauzytkownika/Pulpit albo Desktop, zaleznie od spolszczenia
<BlessJah> nie pomyliles sie przepisujac ktores polecenie?
<BlessJah> jak wpiszesz kilka liter i wcisniesz <tab> to dopelni ci nazwe, jesli bedzie w stanie
<smk> hmmm mysle ze bedzie prosciej jak wkleje ten plik do home
<BlessJah> tak, mozesz go tam przekopiowac
<BlessJah> samo 'cd' bez parametrow przeniesie cie wlasnie do home (/home/nazwauzytkownika)
<smk> hmm teraz  dd: opening `/dev/sdf': Permission denied
<DaZ> ojej gjm jak ty sie napinasz
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> te uczucie kiedy ktoś nie ogarnia i chce używać dd
<gjm> No i trudno.
<gjm> Jak masz ochotę to mu tłumacz.
<BlessJah> gjm: nie robisz nikomu laski siedzac tu i tlumaczac cokolwiek
<BlessJah> nie masz ochoty, nie tlumacz
<DaZ> może poćwiczymy angielski? :v
<gjm> Jak lubisz robić laske to Twoja sprawa (;
<smk> daz: to jest takie samo uczucie gdy widzisz linuksa 1 raz w zyciu ;)
<gjm> 21:10 <smk> zapytam wprost bo nie chce mi sie prowadzic bezsensownej dyskusji na ten temat bo  ty mozesz wymagac interpunkcji aja wymagam tresci i tyle
<gjm> ON WYMAGA
<gjm> A ja jstem taki na opak :/
<DaZ> smk: no i spoko, tylko tak ci powiem, że jak trafisz w zły dysk to ci wysypie mbr i może sobie odzyskasz partycje, może nie :v
<smk> hmmm z komenda df sie juz zapoznalem :)
<BlessJah> DaZ: pod fdX nie ma dyskow, nagrywamy na dyskietke PLOPa
<BlessJah> gjm: wczoraj niczego nie wymagal, byl grzeczny, kulturalny i prosil o pomoc
<gjm> BlessJah: Jak już chcesz pomagać to czytaj że on chce to wrzucić na pendrive.
<gjm> BlessJah: Wkleiłem Ci rozmowę.
<DaZ> ale ale fdx!=sdf :c
<gjm> No jak się nie kuma podstaw to ja nic nie nie zrobię.
<BlessJah> rzeczywiscie
<BlessJah> smk: musi byc fd0
<smk> pod sciazka sdf mam pendrive
<BlessJah> smk: to nie probojesz tego wgrac na dyskietke?
<DaZ> próbujesz.
<gjm> 21:40 <@gjm> BlessJah: Jak już chcesz pomagać to czytaj że on chce to wrzucić na pendrive.
<gjm> PENDRIVE
<DaZ> a nie pisał, że mu bios nie widzi penow? ;c
<DaZ> czy jakoś to grubem haksorujecie
<gjm> Nosz kurczak, a po co mu link do PLOP'a wysłałem?
<BlessJah> gjm: twoje komentarze ulatwiaja odbior tekstu w rownym stopniu co latarnie na srodku drogi w dotarciu do celu
<smk> najwyrazniej osoba ktora skladala mojego kompa nie wyposazyl w stacje dyskietek ^^
<smk> wyposazyla*
<gjm> BlessJah: Twoje porównania są z tyłka.
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> twoj komputer sie z USB nie odpali
<gjm> No shit.
<jacekowski> jakby sie odpalal to w przypadku zlego pendrive bylby przynajmniej blad albo cos
<gjm> Może przeczytajcie backloga czy coś?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przy bootowaniu ma 4 opcje z usb, usb-cdrom usb-hdd i cos jeszcze
<jacekowski> znam to
<jacekowski> to nie dziala
<gjm> BlessJah: W BIOSie AMI bodajże możesz se ustawiać co chcesz, nie działa.
<jacekowski> uzeralem sie ostatnio z tym instalujac cos na serwerze od HP
<gjm> Moge się co do tego mylić.
<smk> okresle problem tak mam kilka opcji usb(zip,cd-room,fdd,hdd) probowalem na kazdej , lecz nie bootuje
<BlessJah> smk: w takim razie niestety musisz zdobyc płytkę CD
<DaZ> smk: a w ogóle daje ci butować z usb?
<smk> hmm wczesniej normalnie bootowalo problem w tym ze juz dano bym sobie wypalil plytke tyle ze mam niesprawny cd-room ;/
<jacekowski> to kup nowy cdrom
<Spinacz_biurowy> Hmm...Czy GRUB obecny na dysku (jeżeli ma) nie może posłużyć do ładowania systemu z USB? Wtedy tylko konfiguracja GRUBa już obecnego...Ja się tym nie interesowałem. Głośno myślę....
<DaZ> cd rom.
<jacekowski> ten komputer to pewnie ma juz z 10 lat
<gjm> Spinacz_biurowy: BINGO, o tym też pisałem.
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: tylko bios musi umiec USB dyski
<smk> nie nie ma 4 lata :)
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: czy tam pendrive
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux oO, a to sie postarali
<gjm> jacekowski: Albo ISO z dysku (GRUB2)
<Spinacz_biurowy> Jeszcze BIOS, skoro już mamy bootloader?
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: bo grub uzywa przerwan biosu zeby sie dostac do dyskow
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: tak
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: bootloader jakos musi sie komunikowac ze sprzetem
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: wiec albo musialby miec wszystkie sterowniki do wszystkiego (i byc rozmiarow samego kernela)
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: dlatego BIOS kazdy zapewnia uniwersalny sposob na dostep do sprzetu podstawowe
<jacekowski> podstawowego*
<smk> a co do odpalenia iso za pomoca grub2 ?
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: jest to bardzo wolne, ale dziala na kazdym jednym sprzecie
<gjm> 20:20 <+Przekliniak> gjm: grub2 loopback booting ubuntu server iso - Ask Ubuntu:
<gjm> <http://askubuntu.com/questions/128995/grub2-loopback-booting-ubuntu-server-iso>
<gjm> To ↑
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: bo kazdy bootloader na x86 musi sie zmiescic w 446 bajtach
<smk> czytalem to ale jest tam cala masa komend ktorych nie znam zbyt dobrze
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: ten kod potem moze zaladowac dalsze czesci bootloadera (tak robi grub i ntldr) uzywajac przerwan BIOSu
<gjm> No to ja nic nie poradzę.
<jacekowski> Spinacz_biurowy: ale grub i ntldr nawet po zaladowaniu dalszych czesci uzywaja przerwan biosu, i dopiero kernel windowsa czy tam linuxa zaczyna uzywac sterownikow odpowiednich
<julek> jacekowski: dlaczego x86? na 64-bit jest wiecej?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<julek> ok
<jacekowski> kazdy 64bitowy system startuje jako 32bit
<jacekowski> tzn. 16bit
<Dreadlish> każdy z biosem ;)
<Dreadlish> uefi to inna bajka
<jacekowski> taka sama
<julek> wlasnie:P
<jacekowski> tylko przelaczany procesor w 32/64bity jest wczesniej
<jacekowski> ale startuje jako 16
<julek> w ogole to uefi jest smieszne
<Dreadlish> nie taka sama, skoro nie chce mi bootować pendriva, który bootował pod biosem :<
<jacekowski> to dziwne uefi
<jacekowski> bo wiekszosc uefi ma emulacje biosu
<Dreadlish> to dziwne, że moje nie ma :<
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_interrupt_call
<jacekowski> w ten sposob kazdy 16bitowy program odpalony w trybie rzeczywistym moze sie dostac do sprzetu
<jacekowski> bez zadnej wiedzy czy to SCSI/ATA/SATA/FC/iSCSI
<smk> niestety po kolejnej nie udanej probie zostalo wypalenie cd z linuksem :) Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc i za poswiecony czas a zwlaszcza panu operatorowi ;)
<gjm> Znaczy komu?
<BlessJah> mi
<Dreadlish> znaczy gjmowi
<buharin> kto tu sie zna na javie
<buharin> ?
<BlessJah> buharin: jeśli oferujesz pracę, to ja wymiatam w javie
<buharin> BlessJah, szukam pomocy :D
<BlessJah> mam wrażenie, że już o to pytałeś
<BlessJah> i to pewnie nie raz
<buharin> nom :D
<Spinacz_biurowy> ping
<Spinacz_biurowy> Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś to miałem....Chce w Pidginie przy każdej wiadomości mieć czas jej wysłania/odebrania.
<Spinacz_biurowy> Wtyczka „Format daty wiadomości” nie pomaga.
<Spinacz_biurowy> ping
<Spinacz_biurowy> Yeah! Przejrzałem ustawienia, przejrzałem wtyczki, a to kwestia tylko w oknie rozmowy Opcje->Wyświetlanie dat.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-02
<buharin> ale jaja przeczytalem ze java kopiuje kod z perla
<buharin> bo perl podobno lider wsrod jezykow
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> lol co
<Voldenet> buharin: ja też lubię perla
<Voldenet> ale perl i java to nawet nie siedzą w tym samym budynku
<buharin> nom
<buharin> zacytuje CI
<buharin> nowa biblioteka w java7
<buharin> nio dotyczaca regularnych wyrazen i wejscia wyjscia plikow
<buharin> jest kopia rozwiazan perla
<buharin> bo perl jest liderem w tej dziedzinie
<Voldenet> no tak
<Voldenet> fakt
<Voldenet> perl sobie świetnie radzi z regexami i file operations
<Voldenet> perl to w sumie taki awk, tylko z lepszą składnią ;)
<buharin> Voldenet, czasem sie zastanawiam by porzucic Jave
<buharin> i wybrac perla
<buharin> tylko ze pracy nie bede mial
<buharin> szczegolnie ze ma wyjsc nowa wersja
<buharin> albo wyszla nie wiem
<Voldenet> buharin: a tam
<Voldenet> praca to praca
<Voldenet> ja piszę wpracy w C#, a to bloat
<Voldenet> straszliwy
<buharin> Voldenet, o boshe C#
<Voldenet> co poradzić
<Voldenet> płacą
<buharin> ja bym sie nawet wstydzil tego
<Voldenet> bez przesady
<Voldenet> C# jest jak java
<buharin> gorzej
<Voldenet> bo w sumie jest jej kopią :D
<Voldenet> ani nie gorzej, ani nie lepiej
<buharin> Java przynajmniej jest wolna
<Voldenet> ...a c# niby szybki?
<Voldenet> też wolny
<buharin> :(
<buharin> Voldenet, nie wiem ale mnie w pracy w javie meczylo to ze pisanie w javie wcale nie bylo takie szybkie
<buharin> sprawdzanie bledow jak sie system rozrastal bylo tez co raz wolniejsze
<buharin> i te sprawy zwiazane z serwerami nie wiem czemu ale jakies uciazliwe sa
<Voldenet> mi tam płacą tylko za to żeby działało :D
<buharin> a rozwiazania takie jak hot deploy i maszyna wirtualna co kompiluje w locie nie zawsze sie stosuja
<Voldenet> za wszystko inne płacą dostawiając kolejne kompy w farmach :D
<buharin> Voldenet, :P
<Voldenet> ostatnio odkryłem
<Voldenet> że wykomentowanie jednej linijki przyspieszało kod 4-krotnie
<Voldenet> szkoda, że to była akurat linijka od sprawdzania zabezpieczeń
<buharin> :D
<Voldenet> >https://news.ycombinator.com/
<Voldenet> >4chan na głównej
<buharin> Voldenet, ale zmiany narobili w java7
<buharin> mozna sie troche pogubic
<buharin> nie rozumiem dlaczego Scala zdobywa popularnosc a Clojure nie
<buharin> : <
<dweller> bo clijure wygląda jak scheme
<dweller> clojure
<sysek> :)
<Voldenet> Nie rozumiem dlaczego te języki programowania do niczego zdobywają popularność
<jacekn> no bo niektorzy nie lubia mainstreamowych jezykow, taki clojure na pewno jest cool
<Voldenet> niestety
<Voldenet> wpisz w google
<Voldenet> clojure getting started
<Voldenet> albo scala getting started
<Voldenet> nie dostaniesz kodu
<Voldenet> czy to na pewno języki programowania, czy biurokratyczny bloat
<Voldenet> a jednak, dla scala dostaniesz
<Voldenet> dla clojure nie
<Voldenet> http://clojure.org/getting_started
<Voldenet> to jest według clojure getting started
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> http://lesscss.org/
<Voldenet> tak powinna wyglądać strona główna języka programowania
<Voldenet> 'download' i składnia
<klocky> Voldenet to tak jakbyś dał małpie pistolet z zabezpieczeniem na szyfr, prędzej wrzuci to do ognia co zainicjuje wybuch prochu w pocisku niż rozszyfruje jak go odbezpieczyć
<klusek_> polecacie jakieś oprogramowanie do beckup-ów telefonów z androidem dla ubuntu?
<grek> rsync nadaje sie do synchronizacji małych plików ?
<grek> czy cos innego bardziej
<grek> bo z tego co widzę to on porównuje plik po pliku nie jakkoś grupowo a to może trwać niesamowite ilości czasu dla ogromnej ilości małych plików - jest na to jakieś rozwiązanie ?
<jacekn> grek: mysle ze rsync bedzie najlepszy do tego, sa opcje ktore moga troche pomoc
<jacekn> grek: np. --delete-during moze pomoc przy duzej ilosci plikow
<toor> witam all
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<toor> ktos zyje :)
<Ashiren> eeyup
<grek> jacekn:  ok dzieki spróbuje a co jeszcze moze pomoc
<grek> jakie polecenia poza --delete-during
<grek> i co wlasciwie robi --delete-during
<grek> receiver deletes during the transfer
<grek> czyli co
<jacekn> grek: czyli nie buduje listy plikow na samym poczatku, redukuje zuzycie pamieci
<jacekn> grek: mowiles ze masz duzo plikow
<grek> acha ok super -no wlasnie to tez zauwazylem ze czasem jest baardzo duze zuzyie ram
<grek> tak plikow jest masa
<klocky> aha*
<klocky> grek http://asperasoft.com/index.php?id=410
<Wizard> Ave szatyn!
<TheNumb> ave ja
<sysek> nice one brother
<Wizard> sysek: Co tam, zią?
<sysek> Wizard: a nic, wrocilem z biegania :)
<sysek> kasy nadal brak
<sysek> ciekawe czy kiedykolwiek ja dostane
<Wizard> Pensję?
<CookieM> nie, z umowy o dzieło
<mati75> ari-tczew: puściłem nową wersje obconf
<sysek> CookieM: raczej umowe zlecenie..
<sysek> Wizard: nie pracuje tam od ponad poltora miesiaca
<ari-tczew> mati75: no to mamy konflikt, bo w Ubuntu jest już zsynchronizowana paczka z experimental
<ari-tczew> na chwilę obecną nie da się nadpisać tej z unstable
<mati75> ari-tczew: w experimental jest też nowa
<ari-tczew> mati75: racja, zwracam honor ;)
<mati75> wczoraj weszła
<mati75> spacefm jest w unstable, więc powinien się zsynchronizować
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Wizard> sysek: A gdzie?
<Wizard> Nigdzie?
<mati75> 20:43 -!- ryba [~chatzilla@user-164-126-175-1.play-internet.pl] has joined #debian-pl
<mati75> 20:43 < ryba> hej
<mati75> 20:46 < TheNumb> rybapech
<mati75> 20:50 < ryba> tak, ale tu się nie bawie
<mati75> 20:50 < ryba> bo tu nie ma GJM, a jak go nie ma to  nie ma zabawy
<gjm> No nie ma mnie.
<gjm> 22:18 [freenode] Cannot join to channel #debian-pl (You are banned)
<gjm> trololo
<TheNumb> :D
<mati75> y
<mati75> już
<mati75> zobacz
<gjm> Ale już nie ma ryby :/
<Wizard> :D
<ari-tczew> mati75: bug 1257094
<lubotu3> bug 1257094 in obconf (Ubuntu) "Sync obconf 1:2.0.4+git20130908-2 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257094
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-03
<buharin> o kurde zalamalem sie przed chwila ;D
<buharin> 15 latek ma wieksza wiedze o opengl niz ja
<buharin> : P
<CXIV> Jak sformatować tylko pierwszy MB dysku twardego?
<gjm> Chodzi Ci o wyczyszczenie?
<gjm> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=1024 count=1
<jacekn> gjm: bs=1M chyba
<gjm> a, oui
<gjm> Robiłem kopiuj-wklej.
<CXIV> sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb bs=1 count=1 0+0 records in 0+0 records out 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0,000171182 s, 0,0 kB/s
<gjm> bs=1 to jeden bajt
<gjm> Ale co Ty w ogóle chcesz zrobić?
<CXIV> Chcę zrobić partycję fat 1 mb na pendrivie
<gjm> No to dd nie zrobisz partycji :D
<CXIV> usb mi pada jak dojdzie do 57 mb
<gjm> mkfs.fat
<CXIV> partycja nie może być większa niż 57 mb
<CXIV> Poprostu automatycznie się wtedy odmotowywuje
<CXIV> odmontowywuje
<CXIV> Oczywiście, jest zepsuty
<jacekn> CXIV: potrzebujesz fdisk zeby zrobic partycje a potem tylko formatujesz
<CXIV> dd wbija zera na pendrive ale za nic nie chce utworzyć tablicy partycji
<jacekn> CXIV: no bo dd to nie program to tworzenia partycji. fdisk jest od tego
<jacekn> CXIV: albo cfdisk troche moze byc latwiejszy
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/10_28_08_2013-12-03_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> Minimum size: 33 MiB
<gjm> Dla fat16 16 MiB
<CXIV> Nie utworzy wogóle tablicy partycji
<CXIV> Do wyrzucenia
<jacekn> CXIV: no to moze musisz zainwestowac 10zł w nowego pendrive
<CXIV> :D
<CXIV> To nie 8 GB
<jacekn> no mozesz sobie kupic taki 64MB, i tak bedzie wiekszy nic to 1MB ktore chcesz
<klocky> wiecie może jakie procesy powinny być uruchamiane przez roota a jakie nie przy zachowaniu maksymalnego bezpieczeństwa?
<klocky> nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle ale mam obecnie 99.9% procesów odpalonych przez roota, a jedyne co zrobiłem to zalogowałem się na normalnego użytkownika
<shpaq> co to w ogóle za pytanie?
<klocky> który ma tylko bash i ps aux
<klocky> shpaq takie z zestawu dla początkujących
<shpaq> to zależy od konfiguracji
<klocky> da się jakoś grepem podliczyć ilość pobranych linijek z zapytania grep root?
<shpaq> [ROOTMODE][~] # ps uax | grep root -c
<shpaq> 129
<shpaq> [ROOTMODE][~] # ps uax | grep shpaq -c
<shpaq> 59
<klocky> pierwsze 55 drugie 22
<shpaq> większość usług działa z uprawnieniami roota
<klocky> w sumie drugie to 2 bo powtarza się w nazwach procesów
<klocky> shpaq a można ograniczyć ilość tych usług?
<shpaq> oczywiście, że można
<klocky> tak żeby tylko te które naprawdę nie podziałają na normalnych kontach zostały na roocie?
<shpaq> systemowych nie ograniczysz
<shpaq> ale pozostałe owszem
<klocky> a jakie by to były te systemowe?
<shpaq> w ubuntu?
<klocky> w debianie na nowej instale
<klocky> czyli trochę mniej ma w standardzie
<klocky> mam np. tty odpalone wszystkie przez roota
<shpaq> service --status-all i wrzuć na pastebina
<klocky> to muszę X-a zainstalować
<shpaq> po co?
<klocky> bo nie mam wgeta ani curla
<shpaq> nie mieć wgeta to trochę patologia
<klocky> to nowa instalka, jedynie ssh ogarnąłem na razie
<klocky> ale np. pakiet wpa2 był w standardzie
<klocky> tj. już zainstalowany
<shpaq> doinstaluj sobie klienta pastebina i wrzuć
<shpaq> to Ci powiem co możesz wywali albo zmienić konfigurację, żeby uruchamiało się z uprawnieniami jakiegoś usera z ograniczonymi uprawnieniami
<klocky> shpaq nie mam service zainstalowanego
<shpaq> omfg
<klocky> xD
<klocky> to może ps uax i top, i free -m?
<shpaq> free mi nie potrzebne
<shpaq> ps możesz zapodać
<klocky> ok
<klocky> http://paste.debian.net/69052/
<klocky> tak to się prezentuje
<klocky> jakby co to mogę doinstalować service
<shpaq> spoko
<klocky> jak widzisz większość dziadostwa jest z roota
<klocky> a moje tylko dwa procesy
<shpaq> większość to procesy kernela, a wszystko pozostałe, poza wpa (jeśli nie masz wifi) są zbędne
<shpaq> kurwa
<shpaq> źle napisałem
<klocky> procesy kernela to te w []?
<shpaq> procesy w [] to procesy jądra, a reszta to usługi i tty, które muszą być uruchomione z rootqa
<shpaq> masz zupełnie normalnie
<klocky> muszą == nic nie zrobię?
<klocky> tak tylko chodzi mi w szczególności o usługi korzystające z łącza internetowego
<jacekowski> procesy kernela nie korzystaja z internetu
<klocky> żeby nawet po ich przejęciu "haker" nie mógł wiele nimi porobić
<shpaq> lol
<klocky> xD
<shpaq> zawsze możesz wyłączyć dhclient i ustawić ip statycznie
<klocky> ale muszę najpierw skorzystać z dhcp żeby sprawdzić jakie ip powinienem ustawić?
<shpaq> nie, dlaczego?
<klocky> obecnie to jest dhcp + auto połączenie ze zdefiniowanym wifi
<shpaq> ustawiasz dowolne wolne z podsieci, do której jest podłączony
<shpaq> ;)
<klocky> shpaq ponieważ nie wiem jakie mój isp przydziela
<shpaq> czyli masz wpiętą tę maszynę bezpośrednio do sieci?
<shpaq> bez żadnego routera?
<klocky> shpaq tylko problem w tym że mój isp ustawia nie te 192.168 itd a daje od razu ip które potem widać na stronach internetowych
<klocky> shpaq no jest mój router, ale on też z dhcp bierze
<shpaq> wait
<klocky> dla wygody konwersacji nie będę już hajlajtował
<shpaq> masz tę maszynę wpiętą bezpośrednio do sieci czy jest za routerem (nat)?
<shpaq> i ten, masz tam wifi?
<klocky> ten cron to w ogóle jest potrzebny?
<klocky> za routerem
<jacekowski> tak
<shpaq> zależy
<klocky> jest modem isp połączony z moim routerem, a z routerem połączony jest komputer
<shpaq> na niektórych maszynach nie mam crona, bo wiem, że mi tam niepotrzebny
<shpaq> czyli komp dostaje lokalny adres a nie publiczny
<klocky> a na tej maszynie będzie tylko X + virtualbox/qemu
<klocky> i koniec
<klocky> tak komp ma ten z routera
<shpaq> więc ustaw mu statycznie
<shpaq> i wyłącz tego łajfaja
<klocky> ale muszę mieć z nim połączenie żeby ustawiać ip
<klocky> bo ten komputer łączy się przez wifi, a nie przez kabel z routerem
<klocky> jedyne co mogę zrobić to zamiast dhcp samemu ustawić adresy ip i dns
<shpaq> o chuj
<shpaq> jak się łączy przez wifi to zostaw mu to dhcp
<klocky> ale widzę w nazwach tych usług jądra że jest np coś o mouse, a ja nie mam myszy, że jest jakiś watchdog i inne syfy
<klocky> shpaq a czemu są dwa net.agenty z dwoma pidami?
<shpaq> pytaj udeva
<klocky> a i jeszcze zapomniałem cię zapytać jaki jest najlżejszy wm który obsłuży virtualboxa
<shpaq> żaden
<shpaq> w sensie bez X
<klocky> udev - nie znaleziono polecenia
<klocky> a można virtualboxa używać bez X?
<shpaq> można
<klocky> bo te systemy do wirtualizacji będą miały środowisko graficzne
<shpaq> swoją drogą, skąd wiesz, które usługi kernela są syfami?
<shpaq> masz dystrybucyjne jądro, prawda?
<klocky> nie wiem, wnioskuję po nazwach
<klocky> tak
<shpaq> no właśnie, to nie narzekaj
<klocky> to co najnowszy debian
<shpaq> zbuduj własne i wywal to czego nie potrzebujesz
<shpaq> chociaż, może jednak tego nie rób :P
<ortsov> witam, bawił się ktoś w instalację ubu na tabletach z androidem?
<klocky> ortsov bawił -> youtube.com/watch?v=SX7mbOzzoHc
<klocky> spróbować nie zaszkodzi (odnośnie własnego kernela)
<shpaq> klocky: zaszkodzi, bo jak nigdy tego nie robiłeś to zrobisz całkiem nędzne jajo, zakładając że w ogóle uda Ci się je zbootować
<klocky> shpaq a jak operować tym virtualboxem bez X?
<shpaq> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html
<shpaq> enjoy :)
<klocky> tx
<BlessJah> shpaq: sup?
<shpaq> BlessJah: joł :)
<shpaq> w porzo
<BlessJah> shpaq: bądź grzeczny, bo mikołaj nie przyniesie prezentów
<shpaq> BlessJah: i tak nie przyniesie ;(
<jacekn> klocky: albo uzyj virt-manager in KVM, tez dziala bardzo fajnie
<klocky> ale z virtualboxem?
<klocky> na razie to próbuję główkować nad tym czy taki konsolowy virtualbox nie uwali mi windowsowych okienek jak nie będę miał X
<jacekn> klocky: w ogole nie musisz miec virtualboxa, mozez uzyc KVM do wirtualizacji
<klocky> mhm
<klocky> ale X też nie będzie potrzebny?
<klocky> KVM zbuduje cały interfejs?
<shpaq> X hosta nie mają nic wspólnego z okienkami w guestmachines
<jacekowski> ale trzeba jakos goscia wyswietlic
<shpaq> vnc?
<shpaq> tutturutu
<shpaq> a później ssh/rdp
<shpaq> jak kto woli
<jacekn> albo po prostu virt-manager zdalnie. A jak windows to rdp bezposrednio
<klocky> czyli musiałbym postawić vnc na hoście i połączyć się z tym vnc z innego komputera również korzystającego z mojego routera?
<klocky> rdp bezpośrednio do kvm czy do nowozaiinstalowanego windowsa?
<jacekn> klocky: tak bezposrednio do windowsa najprosciej bedzie
<klocky> czyli muszę zainstalować X-y na czas instalacji
<klocky> chyba wystarczy
<jacekn> virt-manager moze zarzadzac zdalnymi systemami po ssh na przyklad i tez nie mueisz miec X na serwerze. Uruchamiasz virt-manager na swoim laptopie, laczysz sie do serwera i mozesz konsole z przez virt-managera zobaczyc
<jacekn> co ty masz z tymi Xami? zadnych xow nie trzeba
<klocky> tylko mi chodzi o instalowanie tego windowsa
<klocky> on ma tylko graficzny instalator
<shpaq> klocky: odpalasz vnc server podczas instalacji
<shpaq> kvm powinien mieć tak jak xen w tej materii
<shpaq> czyli podłączenie do vnc do instalowanej maszyny, X jest Ci do tego zbędny na tym hoście
<jacekn> klocky: virt-manager Ci pokaze konsole serwera i nie mueisz miec zadnych X na serwerze
<klocky> świetnie
<shpaq> a tak w ogóle to postaw tam esxi i będzie z bańki
<sysek> :/
<taca> Witam . Powiedzcie mi jak ustawić w linux mint 13 Maya by na starcie mieć ekran logowania do kąt. Obecnie używam komputer w pracy i chcę oddzielne konta stworzyć.
<taca> Witam. przerwało mi połączenie. Pytałem się wcześniej, czy może mi ktoś powiedzieć co zrobić by po włączeniu komputera pokazał się ekran logowania do kąt. Nie chcę by logował się automatycznie. Używam linuxa Mint 13 Maya. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
<bastetmilo> co to jest "ekran logowania do kąt"?
<GJM_frajer> hej gjm
<gjm> hej
<gjm> Co za kretyn.
<taca> konta użytkowników.
<bastetmilo> no, ten kąt mnie zmylił :>
<taca> przepraszam za błąd.
<sysek> unix jakiego shella używa ?
<taca> Tak szczerze, nie znam się za bardzo na tym systemie. Uczę się go. Zainstalowałem linux mint 13 Maya z karnelem 3.2.0-54-generic (i686) GNU C Compiler verdion 4.6.3 na starym sprzęcie laptop hp nx5000. Nie wiem czy to pomoże.
<mati75> to jest taki sam mułe jak ubuntu
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-04
<mamproblem> taka sprawa, mam wysoki ping we flashowce wieczorami, popoludniami, a o 23 jest ok, o co tu moze chodzic
<klocky> musisz wyłączyć komputer i poczyta
<klocky> ć
<klocky> :P
<klocky> ping zależy od lokalizacji serwer względem twojego isp
<mati75> mamproblem: pomyśl jakie masz łącze i to jest twój problem
<mamproblem> ktos pomoze?
<mati75> mamproblem: pomyśl jakie masz łącze i to jest twój problem
<mamproblem> czyli tylko zmiana dostawcy pomoze? dodam, ze nie zawsze tak bylo, pare miechow temu zawsze super ping
<TheNumb> mamproblem: zadzwoń do ISP i zapytaj się co spieprzyli.
<mamproblem> upewnie sie: to jedyny sposob? nie ma opcji, ze np. mozna samemu cos "podreperowac", ze to wyjatkowo nie musi byc wina dostawcy?
<TheNumb> mamproblem: popołudniami i wieczorami więcej użyszkodników korzysta z internetów to pewnie zamula ;-)
<TheNumb> To jakaś osiedlówka czy coś?
<gjm> mati75: W Mincie jest NetworkManager ootb?
<gjm> nvm
<gjm> Nie chce mi się pisać.
<mamproblem> TheNumb: korzystam z "radiowej infrastruktury dostępowej do szerokopasmowego internetu, obejmującej całą gminę." ;-D
<TheNumb> /mode #ubuntu-pl +o TheNumb
<TheNumb> ;F
<mamproblem> czyli sam nic nie poradze.. no trudno
<mamproblem> chyba pojde w takim razie
<mamproblem> dzieki za odzew, narka
<mati75> gjm: jest
<TheNumb> gjm: minta masz? ;o
<gjm> Pogięło?
<gjm> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=13024556#13024556
<mati75> gjm: vwdial i działa na pewno
<mati75> w mincie jest w standarcie
<buharin> czy ktoś zna jawe?
<TheNumb> czy to sen? czy to jawa?
<Dreadlish> a może ld
<buharin> Dreadlish, znasz jawe?
<Dreadlish> a może znam sen?
<ChaosEngine> taki motór
<TheNumb> buharin: ja znam tylko simsona
<Dreadlish> ja tyż
<ChaosEngine> simson lepszy
<Dreadlish> ew. mz
<TheNumb> ew. wsk albo komar
<buharin> : (
<TheNumb> Quintasan: widziałem wczoraj koło C-13 sieć "Quintasan". Przypadek? Niesondze
<buharin> ooo wroclaw tu jest
<TheNumb> A dlaczemu ma nie być? ;]
<buharin> TheNumb, umiesz jawe?
<TheNumb> buharin: nie znam się na moturach.
<buharin> TheNumb, spoko ;)
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: ty się znasz, nie?
<TheNumb> Masz swoją WSKę
<TheNumb> buharin: a co popsułeś w moturze?
<buharin> TheNumb, szukam programista jawa
<buharin> powazna sprawa
<TheNumb> Aaaaa, to może java :D
<buharin> :D
<TheNumb> buharin: nie, nie programuję. Ja robię tylko kopiuj-wklej z internetu.
<TheNumb> :}
<buharin> TheNumb, tez tak robilem ;) to jest wstep do programowania :P
<TheNumb> Ale znam kogoś kto programatoruje w javie, ale nie jest tani.
<TheNumb> buharin: niech zgadnę uwr, informatyka :D
<buharin> TheNumb, pwr :P
<buharin> pajacu
<TheNumb> pwr? Gdzie tam masz javę na wdp?
<TheNumb> Prędzej C++/C
<buharin> lol
<TheNumb> Chyba, że w wdp obiektowego ;-)
<buharin> TheNumb, Ty na 1 roku jestes?
<TheNumb> buharin: ja widzę, że ty jesteś programistą java w jakiejś firmie :D
<TheNumb> Przeprowadzasz rekrutację?
<buharin> TheNumb, nom firma Kopipejst
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ta, buharin programistą Javy. W firmie. Zacny żacik Milordzie.
<buharin> bastetmilo, lepiej to niz klepac zakladki na webowce nawet cv nie masz co wpisac hahaha
<Dreadlish> co kurwa? :D
<buharin> to kurwa
<Dreadlish> och, zaraz przyjdzie kontrola drogowa i mnie kopnie :<
<gjm> ijoijoijoijo
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: co sie znam
<Biszkopcik> wsk'e mam tak
<Biszkopcik> 175, czwórke z górnym wydechem wersja s1
<jacekowski> ja tam wole miec duzo stali dookola mnie
<jacekowski> i ogrzewanie i klime
<jacekowski> i radio sobie moze leciec
<jacekowski> i wygodnie sobie siedze
<bastetmilo> buharin: akurat ja w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie mam co do CV wpisać. Nie mówiąc o tym, że ja _mam_ pracę.
<jacekowski> a co teraz robisz?
<bastetmilo> takie mniejsze pracuj.pl
<ChaosEngine> a ja wolę na rowerku pośmigać, nawet w zimę
<gjm> bastetmilo: ale to jest "fahofiec"
<bastetmilo> gjm: tak, od Javy. Wiem.
<bastetmilo> I nie ma pracy dla ludzi z jego wykształceniem. Bo przecież nie po to on sie uczył, zeby klepać głupi kod.
<gjm> Tylko jeszcze nikt się na nim nie poznał.
<gjm> egzakli
<buharin> ten sie smieje kto sie smieje ostatni ;]
<bastetmilo> gdzie nam, zwykłym paprochom do niego?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: zlosliwa jestes
<buharin> jak bede prezesem to jeszcze bedziecie prosic o zatrudnienie tylko nie bedziecie wiedziec ze to ja ;)
<bastetmilo> my tylko mamy za co zapłacic rachunki i co do garnka włożyć.
<bjfs> co sie tu dzieje
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak, jestem.
<bjfs> co ma k... java do buharina i cv bastetmilo oraz jak sie to ma do Ubuntu? łot de FAAAK
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jakis PMS czy cos?
<jacekowski> w ogole, hotelowe wifi to jest jakis zart
<gjm> bjfs: dzwoń po opów
<gjm> oh, wait
<jacekowski> bylem juz w kilkudziesieciu roznych hotelach
<jacekowski> i tylko w 2 bylo dzialajace wifi
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: zawsze taka jestes. Zakładam, że skoro uciekasz się do tak niskich tekstów to chyba dawno nie chedozyłeś i cos ci sie na mózg rzuca.
<bastetmilo> jestem*
<jacekowski> 1 co mial platne wifi i nikt nie uzywa
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wlasnie wrocilem z tajlandii wiec zalozenie twoje ze nie chedozylem jest bledne
<bastetmilo> gjm: w ogóle, co z Ciebie za op? Oni klną i nic nie robisz.
<gjm> W tyłku to mam.
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: chwalisz się tajskimi dziwkami, czy jak?
<gjm> jacekowski: Dam w topicu że byłeś w Tajlandii żebyś nie musiał co chwila pisać.
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> i po co ja cos mowilem
<jacekowski> jedzcie sobie dalej po buharinie
<jacekowski> nie bede sie odzywal
<gjm> Ja po nikim nie dojadam.
<bastetmilo> obrońca uciśnionych sie odezwał...
<bjfs> guise... don't make a village
<bastetmilo> bjfs: ja mogę! Ja jestem ze wsi :>
<bjfs> bastetmilo: nie jestes guy
<gjm> good guy bastet
<bastetmilo> bjfs: erm - guise to ma być niby guys?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=guise
<bastetmilo> A. Chyba, że w taki sposób :>
<bjfs> za dużo czasu z jednym projektem, w którym obowiazującym językiem był lolspeak
<gjm> Ale "don't make a village" to tak jak "village killed by desks" :>
<bastetmilo> gjm: czyścisz mi monitor!
<gjm> :)
<CookieM> z dedykacją dla Ashiren (bez podtekstów) http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2013/12/66b18a30b3cc80886575e2610fd92a0b_original.jpg?1386105794
<TheNumb> Można wrzucać buharinowi?
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Czy przegapiłem?
<gjm> Ty nie możesz.
<TheNumb> ;<
<Ashiren> :3
<Mhrok> Cześć!
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-05
<klocky> buharin to guru informatyki, jafa furdeuin
<shpaq> ależ aktywny kanał
<klocky> shpaq aktywniejszy niż debian-pl
<klocky> ludzie już się nauczyli, że najlepiej trzymać się windowsa bo tam wszystko działa
<klocky> nie ważne że możliwości majsterkowania są niżej niż dno
<shpaq> klocky: gentoo-pl cały czas jest aktywne
<shpaq> nie wszystko
<shpaq> do dziś nie ma serwera ssh na windzie
<shpaq> nie ma mpd
<klocky> bo gentoo jest h^jowe
<klocky> :)
<klocky> ciągle się psuje xD
<klocky> shpaq jest serwer ssh
<gjm> A na co komu mpd na Windowsie?
<klocky> nie wiem na co, ważne że jest
<gjm> Przeczytaj to co napisałem jeszcze raz (albo w ogóle przeczytaj).
<klocky> przeczytałem, po co komuś serwer mp na windowsie
<gjm> Jaki serwer mp?
<klocky> odtwarzacz pełniący rolę serwera
<klocky> no w każdym razie mpd jest na windowsa, serwer ssh też przez cygwina
<shpaq> klocky: żartujesz chyba, gentoo jest zajebiste
<shpaq> zrobisz raz, a potem po prostu działa
<shpaq> gjm: bo mogę tym sobie zarządzać skądkolwiek
<klocky> shpaq reszta dystrybucji też nie powinna po zrobieniu raz sprawiać problemów
<shpaq> i jest wygodne, windows pewnie ma coś podobnego, ale przyznam, że niespecjalnie suzkałem, bo i po co mi w sumie
<shpaq> klocky: do aktualizacji, albo zmiany releasu
<klocky> co fakt to fakt
<shpaq> gentoo ma rolling release
<klocky> ostatnio wywaliłem windowsa bo się za długo aktualizował
<shpaq> teraz mam świeże
<shpaq> ale poprzednie stało u mnie od 2006 do lata tego roku
<shpaq> przetrwało kilka zmian sprzętu, dysków i cholera wie czego jeszcze
<shpaq> i jak je wyłączałem było całkowicie up to date
<klocky> a jaki był uptime?
<shpaq> mały, to był desktop
<shpaq> najwyższy jaki miałem to kilka miesięcy
<shpaq> cztery czy pięć
<klocky> ja na windowsie xp skonfigurowanym raz przeleżałem 3 lata i nie było problemów
<klocky> ale ja lubię zmieniać systemy
<gjm> shpaq: Tylko każ lamce postawić Gentoo.
<klocky> gjm jest dobry handbook
<shpaq> gjm: ja stawiałem jak byłem lamką
<shpaq> wolałem gentoo niż ubunciaka
<klocky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJwwcw56d6c
<shpaq> w sumie nadal trochę jestem
<klocky> "trochę" :)
<shpaq> hb po naszemu jest niekatualizowany od wieków
<gjm> shpaq: taką jak ten furiocośtam?
<gjm> :>
<klocky> shpaq no i jak twoje gentoo-pl jestem tam od paru minut i nikt nic nie napisał
<gjm> Bo ich wystraszyłeś.
<shpaq> gjm: nie wiem, sam oceń
<shpaq> lol
<klocky> jaki tam kulturkampf
<klocky> zasady ortografii w temacie, ucz się gjm :P
<shpaq> klocky: teraz mi za to płacą, więc już tylko 'trochę'
<klocky> albo rozleniwiłeś się
<shpaq> ale przynajmniej nie ma bluzgów w topicu
<gjm> klocky: Co?
<klocky> wejdź na gentoo-pl i wpisz /t
<gjm> klocky: Drugi raz mam wejść?
<klocky> shpaq szkoda że arch-pl nie jest taki aktywny
<klocky> gjm no racja, jesteś na kanale każdej dystrybucji ;)?
<gjm> Prawie.
<shpaq> klocky: siedziałem tam kiedyś
<shpaq> potem się zrobiło towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji i żadnych interesujacych dyskusji
<gjm> To tak jak na #gentoo-pl teraz.
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<klocky> tylko, że arch jest lepiej udokumentowany niż inne dystrybucje
<klocky> to akurat mają usprawiedliwienie dla swoich adoracji
<shpaq> lepszą niż gentoo dokumentację ma tylko fbsd
<shpaq> tak żeby być sprawiedliwym
<klocky> w jakim sensie lepszą?
<klocky> widziałęś beginner's guide archa?
<klocky> prowadzą cię za rączkę w każdej sytuacji
<klocky> no i na aurze nie próżnują
<gjm> oh you
<klocky> gjm twoja żona to musi mieć dużo par majtek
<gjm> Weź się ode mnie odpierwiastkuj, co?
<shpaq> gimnazialiści nie mogą mieć żon bez wyroku sądowego
<shpaq> trolololo
<klocky> nie ma sprawy, tak tylko zagadnąłem
<gjm> shpaq: Nie wiem czemu twojej nie zamknęli za pedofilię.
<gjm> trololo
<klocky> bo to był szczeniak a nie człowiek
<klocky> trololo
<shpaq> gjm: bo jestem od niej starszy gówniarzu
<gjm> :DDDDD
<klocky> shpaq ty jesteś w pięciolatkach a ona dopiero zaczyna
<shpaq> w sześciolatkach
<jacekowski> ale co tu sie pierdoli?
<klocky> napisałeś że jest młodsza od ciebie
<klocky> jacekowski rozmawiamy o tym dlaczego na kanale jest taka bieda
<gjm> Bo przyszedłeś.
<jacekowski> bo ubuntu ssie
<klocky> gjm ;_;
<shpaq> paUe
<shpaq> jacekowski: nie mówiłeś tego samego jak dostałeś bana na g.pl? [;
<klocky> jacekowski i tak na wszystkich serwerach masz ubuntu server
<klocky> :)
<klocky> rzeczywiście jest ban
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<klocky> w sumie to już zaczynam rozumieć dlaczego to gjm jest założycielem tego kanału
<gjm> klocky: Nie jestem.
<gjm> Najpier pomyśl, potem pisz.
<klocky> Nie kłam.
<gjm> Najpierw.
<gjm> /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-pl list
<gjm> Sprawdź sobie.
<klocky> buharin nie napiszesz nic o javie?
<buharin> klocky, a co chcesz?
<klocky> dlaczego jest lepsza od c#
<buharin> klocky, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dlaczego+java+jest+lepsza+od+c%23
<klocky> google ignoruje znaki specjalne
<klocky> oprócz : i =
<jacekowski> shpaq: na g.pl poszlo o to ze rane to nazista
<shpaq> jacekowski: bo jest/btł
<shpaq> *był ;)
<klocky> jacekowski shpaq ma tam teraz opa to jak zrobisz mu dobre kakao to ci zdejmie ;)
<jacekowski> a na co mi to
<shpaq> klocky: wtedy też miałem
<shpaq> a nie, wtedy jeszcze nie
<klocky> ale wtedy byłeś neonazistą :P
<shpaq> nadal jestem
<shpaq> właściwie to faszystą
<gjm> klocky: Wtedy to Ciebie na świecie nie było.
<klocky> gjm Ciebie też
<gjm> Nie.
<klocky> chociaż to prawda, że czasem na kanale jest przestój
<klocky> i tylko joiny i wuity
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: orkany wieja tutaj
<Biszkopcik> mocno
<maniu> mocno to dopiero bedzie
<Biszkopcik> maniu: gdzie rezydujesz?
<ChaosEngine> Biszkopcik: tutaj to znaczy gdzie? wybrzeże?
<maniu> Biszkopcik: wielkopolska
<ChaosEngine> w mazowieckiem mało jeszcze
<Biszkopcik> nie nie
<Biszkopcik> ja dolny śląsk
<Biszkopcik> tutaj takich okranow jak na wybrzezu nie bedzie
<Biszkopcik> ale juz zaczyna dosc mocno wiac
<Biszkopcik> 2 stopien u nas jest
<Biszkopcik> 90-110
<Biszkopcik> a
<Biszkopcik> no faktycznie moze byc mocno
<Biszkopcik> bo to ma byc wieczorem/w nocy a to dopiero 19
<Biszkopcik> czas mi sie pierdoli juz
<Biszkopcik> no to bedzie fest
<ChaosEngine> słychać że Śląsk ;-)
<klocky> mogłoby tak powiać jak podczas sztormu na środku morza
<sysek> :)
<CookieM> kill'em all http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2013/12/b5763e97e1f31752ad3a05f41ed3bc62_original.jpg?1386145451
<TheNumb> ale pizga
<TheNumb> olaboga
<spupuser1> no to se pogadalem... ;-)
<TheNumb> wihry som
<spupuser1> ale gdzie tak pizga?
<TheNumb> 100lica
<TheNumb> dolnego ślonska
<spupuser1> uuu, na podlasiewie jeszcze czakamy ;-)
<probo> witam
<probo> mam nietypowy problem i nie wiem jak go rozwiazac
<probo> za kazdym razem gdy otworze edytor blufish czy gedit po zaznaczeniu wiekszej ilosci tekstu w edytorze system sie przywiesza
<probo> po chwili wysiada unity
<probo> a z edytora mozna spowrotem kozystac
<probo> lecz nie idzie wskrzesic unity po tym be restartu lapka
<probo> uzywam 12.04 ubuntu
<Ashiren>  
<bjfs> pro-tip: uzywaj czegos nowszego
<Ashiren> moze masz program typu clipboard i ustawiona w nim akcje w zaleznosci od tresci
<probo> nie wiem szczerze to zawiesza sie podczas uzywania jakiegokolwiek srodowiska programistycznego
<probo> czy neatbenas czy eclipse
<probo> jak troche pouzywam takich aplikacji cos popisze zaznacze jakis fragment do przekopiowania i wtedy jest zonk
<bjfs> zmien wm na cos lzejszego, moze xfce; na koniec zmien sprzet ;p
<probo> sprzet nie jest zly az tak
<probo> wczesniej tego nie mialem
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-06
<m477> witam i o wódke pytam
<m477> tzn o zdrowie
<BlessJah> m477: o/
<m477> \o
<m477> BlessJah: czym najlepiej szyfrowac dysk na ubuntu, true cryptem?
<m477> o chyba nie ma TC
<Ashiren> luksem
<m477> danke
<BlessJah> TC nie obsluguje bootowania linuksa
<BlessJah> ja nawet nie wiem czym mam zaszyfrowany, defaultowe ubuntowe szyfrowanie
<BlessJah> pewnie luks
<m477> no kiedys zaszyfrowalem tym defaultowym to po formacie nie dalo rady tego odszyfrowac
<m477> przynajmniej tak tu na kanale pisali
<m477> bo jest do d**py
<m477> o FF 2.7 GB ramu zjada
<m477> a LVM nie lepszy?
<sysek> :)
<sysek> dzien dobry
<DeXTeD> dobry
<m477> dobry wieczor
<Ven-2> ktoś wie jak dodac pliki do repozytorium?
<mati75> w sensie?
<Ven-2> https://github.com/texrg/Labiryntowy tu jest font. Jak to opublikowac w jakims normalnym repo.
<mati75> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<Ven-2> Mógłbyś mi pomóc? robiłes to już może?
<mati75> tak, jestem developerem debiana
<mati75> ale teraz nie mam czasu
<Ven-2> zaczekam zatem
<Ven-2> jeśli możesz odezwij się do mnie.
<jacekn> Ven-2: mozesz tez zaczac sam czytac dokumentacje i zapytac jak cos jest niejasne
<Ven-2> jacekn, nie znalazłem dokumentacji po polsku
<mati75> bo nie ma po polsku
<Ven-2> Aha, to szkoda
<Ven-2> ja niestety nie umiem angielskiego na tyle by opublikowac font
<Ven-2> Wydawało mi się, że to gotowe pliki font wrzucic wystarczy w jakiś katalog, opisy gdzies gdzie takie rzeczy maja byc i jakiś
<Ven-2> prosty program do udostepnienia systemu X11 ze ma nowy font
<klocky> Ven-2 ja też myślałem, że życie będzie łatwe i słałem reklamacje "do nieba", ale okazało się, że dostawałem same zwroty :)
<ngin> Cześć, czy da się ręcznie (w terminalu za pomocą polecenia "mount") zamontować folder z podpiętego dysku zewnętrznego? np. żeby zawartość folderu /media/user/data1/muzyka była widoczna w /home/user/Muzyka ? Przy czym data1 - jedna z partycji dysku zewnętrznego gdzie trzymam dane (już zamontowany, chodzi tylko o rzutowanie jego zawartości)
<Ashiren> moze zlinkowac
<ngin> właśnie chciałem to jakoś załatwić mountem, co by mi linki działały systemowe (muzyka do muzyki, video do video itp...)
<ngin> próbowałem mount -t ntfs /sciezka/do/zrodla /sciezka/do/celu ale wyskakuje błąd: Error opening /sciezka/do/zrodla: Jest katalogiem, tak samo dla celu
<Ashiren> (chyba) nie da sie zamontowac juz zamontowanego
<Ashiren> a co to /sciezka/do/zrodla ?
<ngin> np wspomniane /media/user/data1/muzyka
<Ashiren> mozesz zalatwic to tak: ln -s /media/user/data1/muzyka /home/user/Muzyka
<Ashiren> /media/.. to juz katalog
<Ashiren> montuje sie /dev/urzadzenie /katalog
<Ashiren> lub odmontowac /media/user i zamontowac odpowiednie urzadzenie do /home/user
<ngin> ok działa. ln -s dało rade, dzięki :-)
<inzaghi89> macie może jaiś pomysł czemu jak jestem podłączony do serwera vpnem, nie mogę się do niego samego dostać przez ssh lokalne (vpna)?
<inzaghi89> w sensie mam ip powiedzmy 10.0.0.10, serwer 10.0.0.1, nie dostanę sie do niego przez ssh
<xaxes`> inzaghi89: a sshd jest wystawiony na to ip?
<xaxes`> inzaghi89: firewall może też blokować
<inzaghi89> odblokowałem cały zakres - 10.0.0.0/24
<inzaghi89> sshd w sensie permittunnel?
<inzaghi89> dwa urządzenia podłączone do openvpn widzą się i działają jak w sieci wewnętrznej
<inzaghi89> do serwera tylko się tak dostać nie mogę
<inzaghi89> ruch cały idzie przez serwer, jeśli np. www przeglądam
<Dalibomba> Witam
<Dalibomba> emmm
<Dalibomba> gdzie w 12.10 siedzi tapeta gdma 3.6.1 do podmiany ?
<Dalibomba> jestem w ale tam wszystko jest zahaszowane a i tak mam jakiś bacground hmm /etc/gdm/greeter.gsettings
<TheNumb> Dalibomba: https://github.com/Nano77/various/tree/master/deb/gdm3setup/main
<Dalibomba> dzięki TheNumb ale nie działa mi gdm3setup
<gjm> pebkac
<TheNumb> Dalibomba: smuteczem, bo mi działa :(
<TheNumb> Dalibomba: a może byś zaktualizował to ubuntu?
<Dalibomba> hmm czyli to jednak pebkac :D
<TheNumb> Niedługo kończy się wsparcie.
<TheNumb> gjm: ^
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> rybapech
<TheNumb> ?
<Dalibomba> TheNumb: eee tam poczekam sobie wiem ze się kończy ale nim to nastąpi to wymienie dysk i będe na nowym może ssd kupie to dam sobie 13 coś
<gjm> TheNumb: noep
<Dalibomba> polujecie na rybe ?
<Dalibomba> :D
<TheNumb> Ryba jest śmieszny D:
<gjm> Na karpia, niedługo święta.
<TheNumb> Btw, dzisiaj zarżnąłem komputer systemem plików <:
<TheNumb> Uroki ZFS (:
<Dalibomba> :.
<Dalibomba> TheNumb: ale dalej polecasz zfs ? :D
<TheNumb> Dalibomba: rozpakowywałem dość spore archiwum na maszynie z 768 MiB ramu
<TheNumb> Nie dziwne ;-)
<TheNumb> Do ZFS trzeba sporo pamięci
<jacekowski> BTRFS FTW
<Dalibomba> em a jest może jakieś takie małe coś jak te podglądy pulpitów na pasku? nie wiem jakiś program czy może w konsoli programik co by wypisywał np na pulpicie 1 masz otwarte 1.cośtam 2 cośtaminnego ?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: pod jakim względem?
<TheNumb> <mr_ryba> wstaw to na kanał ubuntu-pl: Ryba mówi: GJM wygrałeś
<gjm> Też to dostałem.
<TheNumb> D:
<Ven-2> czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc opublikować font freeware w ubuntu?
<Ven-2> tu jest ten font https://github.com/texrg/Labiryntowy
<klocky> krwa
<klocky> męczy mnie ten debian
<klocky> i chciałbym przejść na slackware albo na opensuse, albo na coś jeszcze innego i minimalistycznego
<mati75> klocky: gentoo
<klocky> i nie mogę podjąć decyzji
<klocky> mati75 za mało wsparcia polskiego
<TheNumb> klocky: jak to? #gentoo-pl jest.
<klocky> tj. mogę mieć poradniki po angielsku, ale dobrze by było jakby gdzieś na irc parę osób trollowało, które znają swoją dystrybucję
<klocky> TheNumb tak, ale tam jest biednie
<TheNumb> klocky: gunwo
<TheNumb> Tutaj jest biednie
<gjm> Ty jesteś biedny.
<gjm> klocky: ↑
<TheNumb> Tam jeszcze parę osób ma giento
<klocky> poza tym gentoo trzeba kompilować
<TheNumb> Nie tak jak tutaj, prawie nikt ubuntu nimo :D
<klocky> wolę mieć gotowe paczki
<klocky> TheNumb ty masz :)
<klocky> gjm wiem, dlatego nie instaluję fedory
<TheNumb> klocky: nie mam.
<mati75> klocky: wiki widziałeś?
<TheNumb> Chciałem mieć ale jednak nie mogę <:
<Dalibomba> czemu nie sparky?
<TheNumb> czemu nie fribizdi?
<mati75> Dalibomba: Sparky Linux - Debian z gównianą tapetą
<TheNumb> Tak.
<klocky> a co powiecie o suse?
<TheNumb> Już lepiej samemu sklikać debjana.
<TheNumb> suse fajne, ale paczek mało
<klocky> teraz mam debiana, ale trudno zorientować się co po kolei tam doisntalować (jakie paczki), żeby system był użyteczny
<Dalibomba> no to majaro
<klocky> TheNumb a na wiki wypisane, że suse ma najwięcej paczek .rpm
<Dalibomba> klocky: no to manjaro
<TheNumb> manjaro to kupa
<gjm> rpm to kupa
<Dalibomba> :D
<mati75> gjm: ++
<TheNumb> W manjaro masz stare, dziurawe paczki.
<klocky> w archu też
<TheNumb> Nie.
<klocky> no jak nie
<mati75> klocky: skończ pierdolić
<TheNumb> No tak, że nie.
<TheNumb> klocky: pierdolisz i pierdolisz.
<klocky> mam h^ja to pierd0le :D
<mati75> chuja*
<gjm> downa*
<Dalibomba> klocky: poczekaj z tym wyborem bo to może syndrom cie dopadł xawerego
<gjm> W Archu stare paczki.
<klocky> a tak serio to przecież na wiki archa jest wszędzie nawypisywane, że chcą mieć jak najnowsze wydania przeportowane na swój system
<Dalibomba> wiatr wieje ludzie są nerwowi podejmują pochopne deczyzje.. XD
<klocky> Dalibomba dopadł mnie syndrom nostalgii; jak miałem archa to system stał aż 3 miesiące, a teraz nie mogę wybrać nic co by postało choć tydzień
<mati75> mój arch stoi prawie 2 lata
<Dalibomba> to ubuntu instaluj bądź orginalny :D
<mati75> debian chodzi 3 lata
<mati75> nie wiem jakim trzeba być debilem, żeby system rozwalić
<klocky> gjm arch to jedyne distro które ma port shallot
<klocky> inne dystrybucje kuleją, tylko na freebsd udało mi się to skompilować
<klocky> mati75 ja nie rozwalam przypadkiem tylko celowo instaluję inny
<TheNumb> klocky: to, że mają najnowsze paczki nie znaczy, że są dziurawe :|
<gjm> klocky: http://i1.memy.pl/obrazki/cbb311628_co_mnie_to_gowno.jpg
<TheNumb> Właśnie najczęściej jest tak, że w najnowszych łatają dziury.
<mati75> gjm: ++
<klocky> no to dziwne w takim razie jest zachowanie devów openbsd
<klocky> a czemu nic o slackwarze nie napisaliście, taki dobry?
<Dalibomba> klocky: o tego na pewno nie miałeś openmandriva :D
<mati75> zastanawiam się jaki jest sens zmieniać X razy dystrybucję
<mati75> przecież wszystkie opierają się o te same źródła
<mati75> tylko mają inne menadżery pakietów czy wygląd
<mati75> a w środku jest to samo
<TheNumb> mati75: i tak i nie :P
<Dalibomba> mati75: no ale jak coś zmieniasz to jest szansa ze poznasz coś nowego jakieś nowe rozwiązania programiki etc
<TheNumb> Ja musiałem się doprosić deva archa żeby mi zaktualizował jeden pakiet ;F
<TheNumb> Sam nawet dodałem pacza i bumpnąłem pkgbuilda a i tak się naczekałem.
<mati75> TheNumb: robisz out of date i tyle
<TheNumb> mati75: paczka była aktualna, ale się kraszowała :D
<TheNumb> bug wisiał ze 3 miesiące chyba
<mati75> TheNumb: przecież można zawsze do kogoś innego zgłosić
<TheNumb> mati75: nie, bo był przydzielony maintainer paczki.
<TheNumb> Zacząłem go dźgać kijkiem w oko na ircach to dopiero przejrzał pacze...
<mati75> TheNumb: o no mainteiner upload słyszałeś?
<mati75> w archu też jest
<TheNumb> mati75: w dupie to mieli :D
<TheNumb> Mało używana paczka.
<mati75> TheNumb: bo to arch
<TheNumb> mati75: tak.
<TheNumb> Zapaczkowali nową wersję i nawet nie sprawdzili czy działa.
<TheNumb> Standard
<gjm> Nie używaj.
<TheNumb> gjm: poprawiona działa.
<BlessJah> a, jest gjm
<gjm> Nie, nie ma mnie.
<BlessJah> ok
<TheNumb> BlessJah: główka boli?
<TheNumb> Jak przychodzisz pod koniec rozmowy to nie masz prawa zabierać w niej głosu ;F
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ale mam prawo przywołać was do porządku
<klocky> a ja myślałem że to za przekleństwa
<mati75> BlessJah: http://i3.zombiak.pl/2012/06/odbyt13387429167180.jpg
<BlessJah> owszem
<TheNumb> klocky: bo to było za przekleństwa.
<klocky> no to przepraszam
<TheNumb> mati75++
<TheNumb> :D
<klocky> (za przekleństwa)
<BlessJah> masz wybaczone
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy wszystkie obrazki na zombiak.pl mają w nazwie odbyt+(time) :D
<mati75> BlessJah: jestem dłużej na tym kanale niż ty, nie rządź się tak, bo ci żyłka pęknie
<Dalibomba> Orkan działa hahaha
<gjm> BURN
<BlessJah> mati75: mam opa dłużej niż ty, będę upominał i kopał za przekleństwa
<gjm> watch out, we got a badass over here
<klocky> jednak ten slackware słaby jest
<klocky> 7gb paczek tylko
<klocky> openboxa nie ma wśród nich
<mati75> BlessJah: podziwiam cię, bo mi by się nie chciało urzerać
<klocky> a jak nie ma openboxa to siara :)
<klocky> mati75 urzerać?
<BlessJah> mati75: teraz już jest spokój, kiedyś dzialo się więcej
<gjm> Teraz nie dzieje się nic.
<klocky> debian ma 48 tysięcy paczek dla wheezy
<klocky> tylko ubuntu ma więcej
<gjm> Ale Ty masz problemy.
<jacekowski> nie liczy sie ilosc tylko jakosc
<BlessJah> nabrałem ochoty na fbsd
<BlessJah> tylko gdzie stawiać nie mam
<klocky> fbsd ma tylko 18 tysięcy
<klocky> i nie ma #freebsd-pl
<klocky> a nie, jest ,ale 10 osób tylko
<BlessJah> klocky: binarnych, ale portów pewnie ma znacznie więcej
<gjm> e, same chlory siedzą
<klocky> to prawda, tylko po co tracić tyle czasu na kompilację
<mati75> klocky: zobacz sobie, że np. gtk2 w debianie/ubuntu to 6 pakietów, a w fbsd to 1
<klocky> a po co tak rozdzielają?
<mati75> żeby system był lżejszy
<BlessJah> klocky: możesz flagi poprzestawiać
<klocky> http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/All/
<klocky> tutaj są binarki czy porty też?
<klocky> to teraz żałuję, że jak miałem freebsd to nie sprawdziłem ile świeżo zainstalowany ramu zżerał
<klocky> ech
<klocky> pamiętam, że wtedy usłyszałem o zfs i wywaliłem fbsd bo miałem ufs na nim ;P
<klocky> a potem jak instalowałem tekstowo na zfs to przerwałem w połowie kompilacji
<klocky> a jak w freebsd wygląda usuwanie paczek?
<klocky> wywala wszystko czy zostają śmieci?
<klocky> bo w debianie aptitude wywala większość
<klocky> w archu zostają śmieci po pacmanie (przynajmniej u mnie tak było, ale może coś sknociłem)
<gjm> Nie umiesz.
<gjm> pacman -Rns
<gjm> pacman -Scc czyści cache
<klocky> przypuśćmy że jedyne co zrobię to zainstaluję pakiet, uruchomię go raz i usunę tak jak pokazujesz to wolne miejsce na dysku będzie takie samo przed i po?
<gjm> Uruchomisz pakiet?
<gjm> Czasem zostawną jakieś śmieci, ale to nie wina menadżera pakietów.
<BlessJah> ja raz na jakis czas czyszczę jeszcze pacman -R $(pacman -Qqdt)
<gjm> Programy tworzą swoje pliki.
<klocky> no tak
<klocky> a mieliście jakieś techniczne problemy z freebsd?
<gjm> BlessJah: To wywala programy które nie będące zależnościami.
<gjm> Nie używam bo chce mi wywalić np. gita
<BlessJah> pacman -D --asexplicit git?
<klocky> np. gita
<klocky> czyli inne też chce wywalić
<BlessJah> nie
<klocky> jak często arch każe ludziom przy pacman -Syy wcześniej samemu pomodyfikować pliki, żeby system nie padł?
<klocky> Syu
<gjm> Wcale?
<BlessJah> wywala te, które były zainstalowane jako zależności a nie są już potrzebne
<BlessJah> -t unrequired i -d deps
<klocky> gjm a na archlinux.org od czasu do czasu wypisują jakieś komunikaty, żeyb pozmieniać coś w systemie przed aktualizacją
<gjm> No to jak zmienia się coś ważnego.
<gjm> Wystarczy raz na jakiś czas spojrzeć na stronę.
<BlessJah> klocky: tak, z tego co widzę średnio raz na dwa-trzy miesiące
<BlessJah> ale od września cisza
<klocky> ale to nie jedyne distro, gdzie pojawiają się takie informacje?
<BlessJah> klocky: nie traktują userów jak idiotów
<BlessJah> arch jest rolling, więc są komunikaty
<BlessJah> ubuntu co pół roku ma nową wersję, są upgrade'y
<klocky> czy w conky można sobie pobrać fragment strony internetowej?
<gjm> Można.
<klocky> trzeba coś jezcze pobierać prócz standardowej paczki?
<gjm> tzn. nie conky tylko np, curlem
<gjm> jak chcesz coś pobrać conky?
<klocky> o tym pomyślałem, ale jak wystripować tagi?
<BlessJah> fragmentu nie, ale można sparsować
<klocky> no conky+wget/curl
<klocky> aha, czyli regexpem poszukać konkretnego tagu?
<BlessJah> klocky: to co próbujesz zrobić już ktoś wymyślił
<BlessJah> i nazywa się to RSS
<klocky> ale ja chcę to czego nie dają w rss
<gjm> A co?
<BlessJah> to musisz zaprzęc do tego parser html/xml
<BlessJah> regexy się do tego nie nadają
<klocky> opisy pod obrazkami
<klocky> a jeszcze jedna rzecz, mogę czymś domyślnie otwierać okna pomniejszone tak żeby było widać conky?
<Dalibomba> hmm a nie lepiej otworzyć w transparentnym i widocznym na wierzchu okienku? ^^
<klocky> można, ale wolałbym mieć pełną widoczność tego okna a jedynie conky mieć po boku zawsze widoczne
<klocky> bo tak to muszę minimalizować okno
<gjm> klocky: conky ma panel mode
<klocky> a już mam, dzięki
<Dalibomba> bb
<lucaszz> bb
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-07
<keNzi> 1st
<m477> o/
<x1> heil hitler
<m477> sig haig
<m477> mam problem z procesem Plugin-container w FF (21), po wlaczeniu flasha caly czas siedzi i zjada ~100%CPU, jak go ubijam w about:config to FF w ogole działa jakby niedział :/
<sysek> dobry :)
<gjm> A, już polazł.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :# http://i.imgur.com/ELZZWOM.jpg
<m477> :3
<CookieM> aww
<CookieM> ciekawe, co myśli ten kot, 'zabiję cię'?
<m477> 'so much cocaine'
<sysek> ;)
<klocky> keNzi nie ten kanał
<klocky> m477 to wina flasha a nie firefoxa
<m477> klocky: wiem, ale jak temu zaradzic?
<m477> jak wyrzuce flasha to bieda troche
<TheNumb> m477: a jakie masz gpu?
<m477> intel hd3000
<TheNumb> No to sprzętowego dekodowania nie ma ;/
<TheNumb> Aleee aleee
<TheNumb> Możesz wymusić :P
<m477> zamieniam sie w sluch
<TheNumb> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/adobe-flash-player-hardware.html
<TheNumb> Spróbuj tego.
<klocky> mms.cfg?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> + jakiś tam hack do dekodowania video używając vaapi
<TheNumb> Chociaż u mnie wymuszenie sprzętowego dekodowania działa na hd 4000.
<TheNumb> Jakby mniej procefora jadło
<TheNumb> Tylko, że ja nie używam tego va_gl
<m477> chyba dziala
<m477> przynajmniej zadnego errora nie wywalilo
<m477> plugin container nadal troche zjada cpu
<m477> "software video rendering, software video decoding" - z  filmu na YT
<m477> na screenie ze strony jest 'accelerated video rendering, accelerated video  decoding'
<m477> czyli nie dziala
<m477> aha musze uruchamiac VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl firefox to dziala
<m477> TheNumb: thx ^
<TheNumb> m477: ewentualnie fajnym dodatkiem do jutuba jest viewtube
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> Odtwarza filmiki w html5
<m477> ale to nie wszystkie dzialaja chyba
<m477> no i tez strony flasha wymagaja
<TheNumb> wszystkie :P
<m477> to nie wiedzalem
<TheNumb> viewtube to nie odtwarzacz jutup.
<m477> to czemu to nie jest standardowo wszedzie, jak flash to juz jest taki przezytek
<TheNumb> m477: bo w html5 nie mogą puścić reklam przed filmem.
<m477> probowalem kiedys u siebie html5 wlaczyc to nie dalo rady ;p
<m477> so obvious
<TheNumb> m477: to nie jest ten odtwarzacz od youtube.
<TheNumb> to jest skrypt, który zastępuje odtwarzacz we flashu innym w html.
<m477> ahaaa
<TheNumb> Na laptopie przed którym siedzę tylko tak da się oglądać youtube ;/
<m477> no ja mam 4 rdzenie i tez ciezko bylo do tej pory
<TheNumb> he he
<TheNumb> :D
 * TheNumb ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.6 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8 ** CPU: AMD E1-1200 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 3682 MB Total (1824 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7310 Graphics ** Uptime: 108.46 Hours **
<TheNumb> >APU
<TheNumb> ...
<klocky> dziwne że masz takie problemy z hd 3000
<m477> czemu
<klocky> bo to dobra karta
<klocky> powinno ci bez lagów odtwarzać 1080p
<TheNumb> Adobe nie wspiera sprzętowego dekodowania na gpu intela w linuksu.
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> wszystko jasne
<klocky> TheNumb starsze wersje wspierały
<TheNumb> klocky: nie.
<klocky> skoro jesteś pewien
<klocky> m477 jest taki dodatek do mplayera właśnei do przeglądania youtube
<klocky> sprawdź
<klocky> SMTube
<klocky> to się nazywa
<TheNumb> klocky: nie każdy lubi oglądać jutup w osobnej aplikacji.
<m477> TheNumb: +
<m477> +1
<klocky> BlessJah domena jacekowski :D?
<TheNumb> raczej serwer
<Dreadlish> bidżej u jaceka
<Dreadlish> dobrali sie jeden z drugim
<BlessJah> hum, zwaliłem skrypt, czy na łączach nie styka
<mati75> BlessJah: skrypt
<qermit> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<qermit> działa?
<gjm> za???????? g????l?? ja????
<TheNumb> qermit: coś nie tak
<qermit> gjm: tobie nie wieze
<qermit> chce screena
<gjm> :DDDDDDDD
<gjm> No działa.
<sysek> qermit: działa :)
<qermit> to git
<gjm> to svn
<TheNumb> to cvs
<qermit> to bazar
<qermit> i marchewki
<qermit> http://wklej.org/id/1199675/
<TheNumb> qermit: router?
<qermit> TheNumb: powiedzmy
<qermit> ma 3 interfejsy sieciowe, na jednym jest odrazu switch
<TheNumb> słicz?
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> ;p
<beboj> uzywa ktos ejabbred?
 * qermit kiedyś
<beboj> mam problem z dodaniem uzytkownikow przez ejabberdctl
<beboj> The node ejabberd@killingthestreets is started with status: started
<beboj> ejabberd is not running in that node
<beboj> config raczrej jest taki jaki powinien...
<TheNumb> raczej :D
<qermit> beboj: a umiesz debugować erlanga?
<qermit> ja ide bawic sie  dalej PPC
<ziemowit> witam
<Voldenet> witamy
<gjm> witają
<ziemowit> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<mati75> sudo apt-get install inxi
<mati75> [solved]
<ziemowit> lol, nie w tym kanale ;)
<ziemowit> poza tym w repo nie widać inxi ;)
<ziemowit> przynajmniej w moim xubuntu
<TheNumb> ziemowit: bo w ooboontoo nie ma.
<TheNumb> Musisz potargać ze strony.
<TheNumb> Chociaż hmm
<TheNumb> w saucy jest
<TheNumb> w raringu nie było
<mati75> TheNumb: jest
<mati75> TheNumb: opiekunem jestem
<mati75> trzeba mi jakiegoś ubuntu usera
<gjm> he he he
<TheNumb> mati75: w ubundu? ;o
<TheNumb> Czy w debianie?
<mati75> TheNumb: w debianie, tylko się do ubuntu kopiuje
<TheNumb> No wiem
<mati75> murzyny pier...
<mati75> dpkg-vendor --query vendor
<mati75> może mi ktoś podać wynik tego z ubuntu
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/20_27_59_2013-12-07_1366x768_scrot.png
<mati75> co za kanał, nikt ubuntu nie używa ;]
<TheNumb> 'dpkg-vendor' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<TheNumb> operable program or batch file.
<mati75> ;]
<mati75> mati75@kebab ~ % dpkg-vendor --query vendor
<mati75> Debian
<gjm> rebootując kebaba zabijasz araba
<mati75> :D
<mati75>  20:34:32 up 89 days,  2:57,  1 user,  load average: 1,19, 0,52, 0,47
<mati75> gjm: oczojebna tapetka
<TheNumb> trippy
<Dreadlish> kto rebootuje kebaba?!
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kimsyf:~$ uptime
<Dreadlish>  20:36:58 up 105 days, 22:36,  4 users,  load average: 2,48, 2,37, 2,33
<mati75> Dreadlish: kimsyfów już nie ma
<Dreadlish> :O
<Dreadlish> :<
 * mati75 się nad online.net zastanawia
<Dreadlish> ale ja chce kimsyfa :/
<mati75> może wprowadzą
<Dalibomba> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-08
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://xkcd.com/1258/
<grek> ok mam aktalne chyba
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie mozna pozwolic tradycji umrzec
<jacekn> 2nd
<Diablaplomba> witam
<mati75> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=175&p=972378&sid=3b0a9ad71d906ed0988457eee65eb6dc#p972378
<TheNumb> yyy...
<mati75> rok urodzenia: 1998
<TheNumb> zipa czasem tutaj nie przesiadywał?
<mati75> tak
<TheNumb> Skądś kojarzę nick
<mati75> skończył z banem
<TheNumb> mhm
<gjm> "Kocham chamstwo w realu , ale w internecie NIE !" ← z sygnaturki
<mati75> 1998-02-07
<gjm> mati75: ale ja mu zdjąłem bana, +q chyba też, a dzisiaj do mnie pisał czy zdejmę mu bana
<mati75> jeszcze pesel debila znajde
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> cippa xD
<mati75> gjm: on ma bana na freenodzie by me założonego
<gjm> oh you
<TheNumb> mati75: na całej sieci?
<Dreadlish> gość ma na imie albert
<mati75> TheNumb: tak
<TheNumb> Rodzice mieli fantazję.
<TheNumb> mati75: ładnie.
<Dreadlish> mati75: klinek?
<gjm> albert xDDD
<Dreadlish> gjm: no
<mati75> http://chomikuj.pl/ebik19
<mati75> jego chomik
<mati75> patrzcie na pierwszy folde
<mati75> r
<Diablaplomba> albert wychodzimy XD
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> mieszkał gdzieś w jakiejś wsi w okolicach szczawnicy
<mati75> nazywa się Albert Stasik
<gjm> "Palringo-Desktop_v2_6_1.exe "
<gjm> "Ekstra Komunikator zastępuje wiele komunizatorów od GG po Facebook chat itp . "
<mati75> ha
<mati75> mam fb
<Dreadlish> :D
<mati75> https://www.facebook.com/Albertzippa?fref=browse_search
<gjm> komunizatorów
<Dreadlish> jezu, wygląda jak grube gówno
<TheNumb> ale gimb <:
<Dreadlish> i nazywa się albert xD
<gjm> mati75: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<gjm> skisłę
<mati75> gjm: jebie gimbusem
<TheNumb> Ile sobie natrzaskał selfie, jebany.
<mati75> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q80/s720x720/1235388_607168999335049_1083013048_n.jpg
<mati75> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/268278_479450655440218_785452267_n.jpg
<Dreadlish> kto temu czemuś dał internet
<mati75> dla tych co konta nie mają
<Dreadlish> och, bidżej kopie
<TheNumb> BlessJah: wyjdź.
<gjm> j.w.
<Dreadlish> wiem już jak wkurwić bidżeja.
<Diablaplomba> mati75, no tylko uważaj bo byłą kiedyś taka sprawa z takim młodym przewrażliwionym ...
<gjm> ej, dobra, idziemy gdzie indziej
<BlessJah> ja po prostu nie mam jeszcze w dupie tego co się tutaj dzieje
<TheNumb> gjm: #nienatemat
<Dreadlish> #albertxD
<gjm> Jakbyś nie miał to byś pomagał noobom.
<Dreadlish> to dzie idziemy? :D
<TheNumb> #albertikzde
<gjm> #trollownia?
<BlessJah> gjm: zdziwiłbyś się, gdybyś wiedzial ile czasu zajmuje życie
<Dreadlish> trollownia <3
<mati75> #browarek
<gjm> Zajebiste masz życie.
<mati75> nawet odkurzacz ma
<gjm> mati75: trollownia
<Diablaplomba> 0o tutaj też jak na majdanie? XD
<bastetmilo> o, ktos tutaj ma życie?
<TheNumb> BJ ma rzycie.
<Diablaplomba> całe moje życie można wydłubać z pomiędzy klawiszy ^^
<BlessJah> sigh
<bastetmilo> TheNumb++
<Diablaplomba> .... w historii byli już tacy ludzie np ... budowniczowie piramid ... całe życie jeden kamień szlifować
<Diablaplomba> Faraon++
<gjm> hrhr
<Stirlitz> cześć, jest ktoś kto rzeźbi w PHP?
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, ?
<BlessJah> nope
<BlessJah> dawno temu, nie przyznaje sie do tego
<Stirlitz> PHP jest be?
<BlessJah> nom
<karoles> bastetmilo?
<BlessJah> ona raczej nie programuje, ale mozna atakowac
<Stirlitz> eeech mam takiego dziwnego klienta, który sie uparł żebym mu napisał takie dziwne coś. Normalnie bym to zlecił ale klientowi sie wydaje że to strasznie strategiczne dane.
<BlessJah> heh
<Stirlitz> Jest ponad 100 inputów, i pytanie jest tylko takie czy korzystajac z bindowanie w PDO musze jeszcze rzeżbić preg_matche, bo kurewsko mi sie nie chce
<BlessJah> regexy :D
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, jakby ich było 10 czy 20 to nie problem ale on w tych polach korzysta z ;'" itp
<BlessJah> to co on, zapytania sql zbiera z inputow? oO
<Stirlitz> no czasem trzeba zapytać o to co jest, to dziwne?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-01
<TheNumb> bleh, upower segfaultuje w 14.10 ;/
<Wizard> Upower gunwo.
<TheNumb> no
<Wizard> Albo twój laptop.
<Wizard> Pewnie oba
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> Wizard: wątpię
<TheNumb> w parhu tak nie ma ;/
<TheNumb> 14.04 też działało dość dobrze
<Wizard> No to co ja ci poradzę.
<Wizard> Używaj tego, co działa.
<TheNumb> nidz
<Wizard> Lepszy rydz niż nidz.
<TheNumb> Muszę kupić nowego gryzonia. Zaczyna się blokować prawoklik.
<kretu> TheNumb: musisz sobie nowy komputer kupić
<Wizard> ispot.com.pl
<Wizard> Polecam. Krystyna Czubówna.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak jest u nas robiony ten trick user+cokolwiek@domena.com?
<gjm> lel
<ftpd> BlessJah: To nie trick. Tak działa e-mail.
<gjm> Nie wszędzie taki mail przejdzie.
<gjm> np. w zasranym managerze InPostu
<BlessJah> gjm: do tej pory wszedzie wchodzil
<BlessJah> ftpd: zawsze i wszedzie?
<Wizard> Niektóre formularze resjestracyjne są zepsute.
<Wizard> I nie puszczają plusa.
<ftpd> Ale to już nie wina postadmina.
<ftpd> Czy tam mailadmina.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Tak. adres+cos@domena = adres@domena
<ftpd> +cos jest do filtrowania najczęściej uzywane.
<Wizard> Ja używam nagminnie.
<ftpd> Np, na grupie mailowej się rejestrujesz jako blessjah+spryciarze@lameriada.pl i maile ze spryciarzy potem łatwo odfiltrować.
<BlessJah> dokladnie tak robie, czasem wresz cala domene z kropkami wpisuje
<gjm> bhawo
<ftpd> No. To to nie jest 'trocjk'.
<ftpd> 'Trick'.
<BlessJah> wszystkie MTA będą to wspierały?
<BlessJah> problemy zaczynaja sie dopiero jak usługa wymaga ode mnie, zebym wysylal jakies maile z adresu na ktory sie zarejestrowalem
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Jeszcze się nie spotkałem.
<BlessJah> raz się na liście mailingowej naciąłem, chciałem odbierać maile z plusem a wysyłac bez i nie przepuściło
<shuman> no dobra, gnome-classic i problem z przełączaniem programów przy pomocy ALT + TAB... jakieś propozycje?
<shuman> problem = nie przełącza okien ;)
<Wizard> shuman: Zepsułeś.
<Wizard> shuman: Zepsułeś.
<shuman> Wizard: już sobie poradziłem ;)
<shuman> ogółem zainstalowałem lxle i do niego "całość" gnome
<Wizard> lxco?
<shuman> LXLE is based on Lubuntu which is an Ubuntu OS using the LXDE desktop environment. It is designed to be a drop-in and go OS, primarily for aging computers. Its intention is to be able to install it on any computer and be relatively done after install. At times removing unwanted programs or features is easier than configuring for a day. Our distro follows the same LTS schedule as Ubuntu. In short, LXLE is an eclectic respin of Lubuntu with its own user
<shuman> :)
<Wizard> Ło.
<shuman> :)
<gjm> LMDE, LXLE
<gjm> co tu się
<gjm> ELEMELE
<Wizard> Dutki.
<Wizard> Linuksik malutki :P
<BlessJah> fork forka forka
<Wizard> Niedorobiony i głupiutki.
<Wizard> Lxde - chińska proteza pulpitu.
<gjm> e tam
<Wizard> Z wysokiej jakości plastiku z dynastii Xing.
<gjm> Openbox jest spoko.
<Wizard> Openbox tak.
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie dziala to wszedzie
<jacekowski> ftpd: google to pierwsze wprowadzilo o ile mi dobrze sie kojarzy
<jacekowski> ale sporo dostawcow tego jeszcze nie umie, jak rowniez postfix z domyslna konfiguracja
<denysonique> OS X 10.10 skopiował poraz kolejny KDE, tym razem przezroczyste okna: http://i.imgur.com/4x7fEsS.png
<Mhrok> Jak kazde KDE wygląda do dupy.
<Mhrok> Let the flamewar... ;)
<mati75> Mhrok: idź instalować gentoo
<Mhrok> mati75: Już zainstalowane dawno!
<mati75> ale gentoo się nie instaluje…
<Mhrok> A co się robi? Wykluwa?
<mati75> chyba jednak nie zainstalowałeś
<Mhrok> A jednak mam cieplej w pokoju :3
<Ashiren> to zaktualizuj
<Ashiren> i kolejny miesiac z zycia..
<kretu> ale z flejmem o żętu to idźcie na #żętu.pl
<Ashiren> ale tam nikt nie ma
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-02
<denysonique> http://www.tvn24.pl/ciekawostki-michalki,5/mohammed-najpopularniejszym-imieniem-w-wielkiej-brytanii,494325.html
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-03
<rsajdok> loguje się do serwera przez ssh, da się jakoś zapisać całą sesję jako zapis wideo po stronie serwera?
<mati75> wat?
<TheNumb> rsajdok: no
<TheNumb> rsajdok: https://asciinema.org/
<TheNumb> <:
<BlessJah> scriptem i innymi tez sie da
<rsajdok> BlessJah: czym?
<BlessJah> /usr/bin/script
<ftpd>      script -- make typescript of terminal session
<ftpd> 'typescript' to tak sobie 'video'...
<ftpd> rsajdok: XenDesktopa możesz użyć.
<ftpd> I putty w nim!
<ftpd> :P
<m477_> od czego najlpeiej sie zacząć uczyc SQL'a?
<Ashiren> od poczatku
<m477_> a mianowicie
<Ashiren> od podstaw
<m477_> cos jak mysql-server instalowac?
<TheNumb> m477_: a co, chcesz zostać programistą SQL?
<m477_> no chce jakies podstawy ogarnac
<Ashiren> lepiej postgres
<TheNumb> no, w enterprise raczej postgres
<TheNumb> :P
<Ashiren> a jezeli to zupelny poczatek to naucz sie CRUDa na sqlite
<TheNumb> m477_: i nie idź w nosql
<TheNumb> bo nosql to bieda z nędzą
<Ashiren> #tylkomongo
<TheNumb> mongołdb
<m477_> czyli sqllite instalowac
<Ashiren> ale grafowe bazy danych wygladaja na ciekawe
<m477_> i jakies GUI do tego tez warto?
<Ashiren> mhm. 'baza' to 1 plik lokalny to nie zasmieci przynajmniej
<TheNumb> m477_: nie ma dobrego gui do wszystkich baz :F
<Ashiren> widze jakis sqlitestudio ale i tak all pisze sie z palca
<TheNumb> przynajmniej do czas aż wyjdzie 0xDBE <:
<m477_> ja chce jakas podstawowa wiedze ogarnac na ten temat
<m477_> zeby mniej wiecej wiedziec ocb
<m477_> a nie byc specem
<TheNumb> O, jest już EAP do 0xDBE :DDDD
<m477_> a tutorial do sql'a to 1 link z googli wybrac?
<Ashiren> pewnie ta
<abrams> Witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<TheNumb> ry
<mateusz_> czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<mateusz_> Mam pytanie, co jakiś czas wywala mi serwer poczty na serwerze, w jaki sposob dodac do crona, aby sprawdzal czy dovecot jest odpalony, jak nie to, zeby go odpalal?
<BlessJah> crontab -e
<BlessJah> zamiast restartowac serwer powinienes dociec przyczyny wywalania
<BlessJah> tak mówi filozofia kaizen
<BlessJah> (red. jap. kai-zen bądź ka-i-zen, przynieś większy młotek)
<BlessJah> mateusz_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cron
<mateusz_> BlessJah: wiem co powoduje, mam 20GB storage
<mateusz_> kiedy sie do tego zbliza jest kill
<BlessJah> przynieś większy młotek
<mateusz_> a storage w ciagu dnia sie zwalnia
<mateusz_> wiec chcialbym, zeby automat odpalil, a nie zeby to robic z palca
<BlessJah> to jest workaround, powinieneś znaleźć i rozwiązać przyczynę
<BlessJah> nagle kończące się miejsce potrafi ugryźć bardzo boleśnie
<mateusz_> najlepiej jakbym quote na jednego usera zrobil to by mi problem rozwiazalo
<mateusz_> kiedys pamietam probowalem, ale nie jest to najprostrze :)
<en0x> proste
<BlessJah> mateusz_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3a3NBbZQuQ
<BlessJah> mateusz_: poleacm
<BlessJah> na przyklad t=33m40s
<mateusz_> en0x: znalzlem kiedys jakis tutor pod to, ale trzeba bylo cos w fstabie zmodyfikowac, z racji ze to vps, to u mnie tam pusto :)
<mateusz_> czy cos.
<mateusz_> kernela przekompilowac z quota support
<mateusz_> strasznie duzo rzeczy po drodze, ktore na pewno bym zepsul ;)
<en0x> przecie w serwie maila mozna zrobic quote bez quoty dyskowej
<mateusz_> en0x: wlasnie srednio, userzy korzystaja z scp
<en0x> yhy chyba ze
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-04
<elbow> bry
<m477> j2se to jakas starsza java ponizej wersji 1.5?
<BlessJah> m477: zdaje sie kazda java jest dostepna w wesji StandardEdition EnterpriseEdition i MicroEdition
<m477> ale mi chodzilo o j2se
<m477> teraz widze ze java se do 5.0 byla tak nazywana
<m477> zamiast se poprostu
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-05
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ping
<jacekowski> BlessJah: te twoje pliki obrazow dyskow, wez zrob na nich chattr +C
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko ze to trzeba zrobic na pliku ktory ma zerowy rozmiar, wiec bedziesz musial zrobic nowy pusty plik, chattr +C i potem przekopiowac zawartosc
<jacekowski> BlessJah: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Btrfs#Copy-On-Write_.28CoW.29
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wieczorem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: COW zabija IO?
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<TheNumb> btrfs to kupa
<jacekowski> nie znasz sie
<TheNumb> zfs krul
<dweller> jacekowski: to nic nie da
<dweller> jeszcze defrag zrób
<dweller> ale wydajność i  tak tragiczna będzie
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> wychodzi spokojnie 120MB/s
<TheNumb> jacekowski: tylko ja to mam na dysku z talerzami
<TheNumb> tyle*
<dweller> jacekowski: jest
<dweller> jacekowski: zrób fio w wirtualce
<dweller> przy zapisie czegoś ciężkiego się udławi
<jacekowski> TheNumb: to jest na dysku z talerzami
<jacekowski> dweller: jak sie fsync i sync i podobne zablokuje to dziala
<rsajdok> orientuje się ktoś jaka wersja jest firefoxa na raspberry pi?
<Dread> jak na raspberry pi.
<rsajdok> na przykład na XBMC Media Center
<jacekowski> xbmc to program
<jacekowski> taki sam jak firefox
<jacekowski> i inne
<jacekowski> pytanie jaka dystrybucje masz tam zainstalowana
<dweller> pewnie debiana
<dweller> czy tam ichnia wersje
<mateusz> o jak ktos juz poruszyl temat o raspberry pi, nie chce mi wstac i caly czas sie swieca dwie diody
<mateusz> jeszcze nie mialem czasu zrobic rozeznania, moze ktos mial podobny przypadek? ;p
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/xrCartw.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-06
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2013/3/14/ea75af11-0973-4872-99cf-c267cc86b9f1.jpg
<denysonique> tym razem przesiadlem sie z KDE na Unity
<denysonique> ogólnie po jakims czasie bede na KDE znowu
<denysonique> a potem spowrotem itd itd
<TheNumb> denysonique: hue
<mati75> bez sensu
<Ashiren> po co byc na unity
<TheNumb> po co być na kde
<jacekowski> konsola ftw!!!
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/lGL7mX4.jpg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba zrobilem, jeszcze sztuczka z fallocate jest wazna, inaczej kopiuje mi z predzkoscia >10MB/s
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sigh, cos nie dziala, zabijam całkowicie IO przenoszac dane, mam 25MB/s
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak kopiujesz?
<BlessJah> jeden cat stary > nowy, drugi dd if=stary of=nowy
<BlessJah> dd dostało wczesniej fallocate, cat nie
<jacekowski> a dales bs=1M albo cos takiego?
<BlessJah> nope
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> bo z bs=1M szlo dosyc dobrze
<BlessJah> jak sprawdzic czy +C jest ustawione?
<jacekowski> lsattr
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dd skasowalo plik i stworzylo na nowo bez +C
<BlessJah> jeszcze raz, z catem przekopiuje
<jacekowski> zrob dd if=plik bs=1M | pv > nowy_plik
<BlessJah> znowu zdlawil sie do ~10MBps
<BlessJah> i znowu zgubil chattrr
<BlessJah> a nie, zly plik dalem
<jacekowski> to moze byc kwestia fragmentacji
<BlessJah> 37.9 MB/s
<BlessJah> zweryfikuje md5 i odpalam nazad
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ogolnie calosc zwijam pod koniec roku, jeden projekt koncze we wtorek, drugi to inzynierka, jeszcze chwile postoi
<jacekowski> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Nov/74
<jacekowski> oO
<BlessJah> jacekowski: strings tez moze
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8383119616/h24EBEDEA/
<ink3> alo
<ink3> uzywal ktos tego  ---> leechcraft  ?
<jacekowski> kolejne distro
<jacekowski> czy co to jest?
<gjm> beniz
<kretu> giejotem taki wulgarny
<kretu> bana mu
<gjm> dobra
<ink3> jacekowski, ten leech... to jakis kombajno-www-browser.
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy wyleci
<BlessJah> e, wyglada na to ze nie wylecia, mamy wylaczone kickbany?
<gjm> nie mogłem pisać
<BlessJah> szkoda, liczylem na to ze wylecisz
<gjm> hihi
<BlessJah> sup?
<jacekowski> kickbana mu
<gjm> magia
<BlessJah> .1
<Ashiren> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8393336832/h5C3B7073/
<TheNumb> Ashiren: moar
<Ashiren> TheNumb: tylko ja mam harowac w Caturday?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: http://i.imgur.com/2suOfQm.jpg
<TheNumb> Ashiren: http://i.imgur.com/iOCOTN5.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 :3
<gjm> http://a.pomf.se/qvnwwk.png
<gjm> przypadek?
<Dread> nie somdze
<Dread> moja szklanna kula nic nie mówi
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-07
<jacekowski> 1st
<gjm> last
<tobiasz29> chlast
<tobiasz29> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJuVGsPykvY
<JRambo> hej
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<tobiasz29> _."
<bastetmilo> cześć
<gjm> i czołem
<bastetmilo> mam jeszcze tutaj uprawnienia do wywalania?
<gjm> tak
<bastetmilo> super
<gjm> a kogo chcesz wywalić?
<BlessJah> wybierz mnie! wybierz mnie!
<gjm> :>
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Dziubasku... Ciebie nigdy nie wywalę ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wiem mysiu-pysiu
<bastetmilo> awww, jesteś taki słodki
<gjm> Niepotrzebnie słodziłem herbatę.
<TheNumb> czołgiem bastet
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: czołem
<gjm> członem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: skończyłeś już studia?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nope
<TheNumb> bidżej to wieczny student
<BlessJah> nie pojdzie im ze mna tak latwo
<Dread> wietrzny
<TheNumb> wiatropylny?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a kiedy skończysz?
<BlessJah> mam jeszcze czas
<TheNumb> Studia nie zając.
<BlessJah> nie muszą być pełne
<bastetmilo> ale masz chociaż inżyniera?
<BlessJah> co, tytuł?
<BlessJah> nie, jeszcze nie
<BlessJah> czekam na swoją kolejkę
<bastetmilo> To ile już lat studiujesz?
<BlessJah> będzie parę, to takie ważne?
<bastetmilo> Inżyniera się robi po ilu semestrach? 7? Czy 8?
<BlessJah> a to jest kwestia indywidualna
<BlessJah> niektórzy to i pięć lat potrafią
<bastetmilo> nie pytam o takie przypadki
<bastetmilo> pytam o defaultowy termin
<BlessJah> defaultowy tutaj to 3.5
<bastetmilo> Czyli Ciebie to jeszcze czeka, bo tak długo nie studiujesz?
<BlessJah> co? no mowie ze czekam na swoja kolej
<BlessJah> jak przyjdzie to pojde sie obronie i bede mial inzyniera
<BlessJah> czy to takie wazne kiedy to bedzie?
<BlessJah> znizki na mpk sa fajne
<BlessJah> i darmowy soft na maila studenckiego
<bastetmilo> Czyli co? Zamierzasz studiować dłużej niż powinny trwać normalnie studia, bo zniżki?
<BlessJah> przyjmuje co daje los
<bastetmilo> ależ się wykręcasz od odpowiedzi ;)
<tobiasz29> :)
<m477> ja studiuje juz chyba 7 rok ^^
<bastetmilo> m477: chyba?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: najtrudniejsze sa pierwsze trzy lata, na trzecim semestrze jest juz latwiej
<bastetmilo> nie wiem, nie pamiętam, studia były dawno,
<m477> bastetmilo: 7 rok idzie, zdaje sie
<m477> dopiero w przyszlym roku moge sie bronic bo nie mam ectsow
<m477> wiec mam przymusowy urlop
<bastetmilo> m477: a pracę napisałes?
<m477> bastetmilo: nom, prawie
<m477> jeszcze wstep i zakonczenie
<gjm> o reszcie nie wspominając
<m477> reszte mam
<iksioreq> witam
<iksioreq> jest ktos tutaj obecny? Moglby mi pomoc z polskimi znakami?
<m477> esteurop-1250 albo 1251 trzeba ustawic
<m477> europe
<m477> czy jakos tak
<m477> MS
<iksioreq> m477 moj problem polega na tym ze za kazdym razem po odpaleniu ubuntu musze klikac na ten przycisk PL w prawym gornym rogu i zaznaczyc polska klawiature mimo ze i tak jest juz wybrana
<iksioreq> po kilku tygodniach jednak zaczyna to irytować
<m477> wejdz w sttings jakies i tam zmien
<m477> albo locations i ustaw polska
<iksioreq> mam juz to ustawione
<iksioreq> w wyborze jezyka na taskbarze mam tylko Polska
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-30
<zasek> ledwie zyje po tych ostatkach
<lisu> czolem
<cylon> Czesc
<zasek> :)
<lisu> widze, ze stara gwardia ciagle na kanale.
<gjm> tzn. kto?
<zasek> ChanServ ?
<lisu> :) Ty. mati pakos, jacekowski itd.. inzaghi qermit
<lisu> :D no i chanserv x)
<gjm> część się praktycznie nie odzywa
<gjm> oprócz chanserva :u
<lisu> normalne, poodpalali screeny i tak juz zostalo.
<zasek> moze automat jakis tyle ludzi loguje,, byle tylko byc .?
<gjm> co
<lisu> gjm: chyba zasek cos dzis wypil za duzo ;)
<gjm> albo za mało
<zasek> lisu: dlaczego tak uwazasz?
<lisu> bo bredzisz.
<zasek> lisu: ostatki bylo w sobote, nie dzis
<lisu> powaznie? to zaspalem hehe.
<lisu> chwila, ale to dzisiaj andrzeja
<zasek> moze i jest, ale kazdy balował w sobote
<zasek> jak chcesz to baluj dzis, i powodzenia jutro w pracy
<zasek> :)
<lisu> jakbym balował dzis, to nie siedział bym na kanale.
<zasek> no widzisz
<lisu> nic sie nie zmieniło... zawsze ta sama cięta gatka o bezedeurach... nie ma to jak stare dobre czasy :)
<zasek> ma ktos z was konto na btgigs.info ?
<lisu> narazie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-01
<hendrix84> Witam. Wie ktoś jakie znaczenie ma ip data registry  ?
<Voldenet> hendrix84: instruction pointer w rejestrze, czy jakieś dane adresów ip?
<sylwek> no ijak tam ziomki? żyje tu ktos czy dalej wygaszacz ekranu ...:):)
<firemark> sylwek, ić stąt
<firemark> tu oludzie odpoczywają
<qermit> ta
<sylwek> ludzie odpoczywają,,,, hmmm, patrząc w Xchat
<firemark> a tak serio, jest tyle kanałów
<firemark> tylko ogólnie, IRC to obumierający protokół
<sylwek> milion
<firemark> gdyby nie stałe grono ludzi
<firemark> to dawno by umarł
<qermit> grono umarlo
<firemark> :P
<sylwek> stałe grono które patrzy w co.. ??
<sylwek> w to co ja napisałem a teraz : sylwek ić stąd
<sylwek> bo zakłocasz spokój
<sylwek> hehe
<sylwek> dobre
<sylwek> dobra ide
<sylwek> nie pzeszkadzam w medytacji
<drathir> a ddos wiecznie zywy ;p
<sylwek> heh,,,
<firemark> sylwek chyba potrzebuje przyjaciela
<firemark> i szuka go w złym miejscu
<firemark> to przykre.
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-02
<zasek> jak tam medytacja nad pustym ekranem :)
<Bonn333> zasek: Ciekawa >.<
<zasek> Bonn333: ciekawy :)
<Bonn333> zasek: Nie myślę dziś, to wiesz :)
<zasek> Bonn333: drink ?
<Bonn333> zasek: Nie. Śpiący.
<CookieM> tusk, tusk http://i.imgur.com/bjhxrmX.jpg
<Bonn333> Ja nawet nie jestem pełnoletni...
<zasek> chyba że..
<julek> cześć
<julek> crusty!
<crusty> julek!
<julek> crusty, wszystkiego najlepszego, łobuzie
<crusty> a dziękuję ; o
<crusty> życzeń na IRC jeszcze nie spotkałem
<julek> :)
<firemark> crusty: sto lat. Zdążyłem?
<crusty> firemark: spóźniłeś się 3 dni :/
<firemark> myslalem ze całe życie.
<crusty> firemark: nieee. całe życie to czekałem <3
<crusty> w każdym razie dziękuję :D
<firemark> :-)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-03
<qermit> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,19284551,prezydent-juz-przyjal-slubowanie-od-nowych-sedziow.html#MT
<Voldenet> Czy to już teraz będą skazywać na pobyt w zakonie i przymusowe msze różańcowe, czy jeszcze nie?
<salix-> jakie centrum oprogramowania na salix linux poza Gslapt?
<Dread> a czy to kanał salixa?
<salix-> nie
<TheNumb> tutaj nikt nie ma linuksa
<Ashiren> pacman
<gjm> sralix
<TheNumb> pacman gnuj
<Dread> smoleńsk!
<Dread> sracman
<Dread> forsowac to gówno nadal
<gjm> sread
<Dread> gorzej jak być z wypoku
<Bodzioslaw> emerge
<gjm> remove kebab
<salix-> nie ma  pacman
<CookieM> hold onions
<gjm> tango down
<TheNumb> ╰⋃╯
<salix-> nic tu nie  ma na salix
<Ashiren> tylko smierc i halucynacje z niedozywienia
<salix-> nawet synaptica nie ma
<gjm> >based on Slackware
<gjm> panie jawle
<Dread> co za jan dzban..
<Bonn333> Witam.
<sylwek> co to moze byc jak mi sie lapek wiesza co jakiś czas, klawiatura nie reaguje, mysz nie reaguje, touchpad nie reaguje, lapek za 6 tys zł
<sylwek> ubuntu 15.10  64bit
<sylwek> na wersji 14.10 sie nie wieszał
<TheNumb> bywa
<Bonn333> sylwek: Hmmm... Ile ramu masz na laptopie i jakie środowisko graficzne używasz?
<d42> xD
<gjm> xD
<Bonn333> ?
<sylwek> *GB ramu, Ubuntu 15.10 64 Bit
<sylwek> 8GB
<sylwek> sprzęt: MSI GE70 2PE
<Bonn333> Nvm... Może problem siedzi w sterowniku.
<sylwek> grafiki?
<Bonn333> Serwera graficznego X
<Bonn333> Nie wiem ;p
<sylwek> procek: Intel® Core™ i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz × 8
<Bonn333> Ja tylko strzelam.
<sylwek> grafika: Intel® Haswell Mobile
<sylwek> tak mi pokazuje
<sylwek> a grafika jest 4GB ddr5
<sylwek> system po prostu sie zatrzymuje , nawet jak muzyka leci to muzyka sie zatrzymuje w miescu i slychac po prostu w gloscikach na czym staneło
<Bonn333> No to chyba pada serwer X. A próbowałeś alt f4 jak się przycieło?
<sylwek> próbowałem ,nic nie reaguje
<sylwek> tylko przycisk zasilania reaguje :)
<Bonn333> A ctrl alt f4?
<Bonn333> heheh ;)
<Bonn333> No to bidny.
<Bonn333> xD
<sylwek> no wlasnie zwis dalej był
<sylwek> musiałem resetowac
<sylwek> na żywca
<sylwek> ctr+alt+f4 zawiesza system
<Bonn333> Dziwne troszkę... Ja już nic nie wiem :(
<Bonn333> Jak nie znajdzie się tam taki to spróbuj napisać problem na forum polskiego supportu ubuntu, lub gdzie indziej...
<Bonn333> który mógłby ci pomóc*
<sylwek> oki
<sylwek> ale sprobuje na innym srodowisku graficznym,,, np. Lubuntu
<sylwek> albo Xubuntu
<sylwek> zobacze
<sylwek> cos ie bedzie działo
<Bonn333> Oooo xubuntu :)
<Bonn333> Polecam ci najbardziej
<gjm> 19:35 < Bonn333> Nvm... Może problem siedzi w sterowniku.
<gjm> 19:36 < sylwek> grafiki?
<gjm> 19:36 < Bonn333> Serwera graficznego X
<gjm> co tu się
<Bonn333> nie wiem gjm ;p
<Bonn333> Najgorsze jest to, że nie znam się specjalnie na problemach, bo jestem bardzo młodą osobą...
<Bonn333> I tam nie miał z tym do czynienia.
<Bonn333> Odnośnie problemu
<Voldenet> Jakby coś, to możesz mnie pytać.
<Voldenet> Ja spowodowałem już wiele problemów, więc jestem od nich ekspertem.
<Bonn333> Voldenet: Jak się miało to się uczy dzięki temu ;)
<sylwek> czy jak sie zawiesi lapek i go na zywca resetuje to gdzies jakies logi zostają zeby srpawdzić co i jak mniej wiecej sie dzieje?
<Voldenet> 'zawiesi' w jakim sensie?
<Voldenet> bo wiesz, jak on nagle umiera i wszystko przestaje działać, to duża szansa jest, że masz skopany ram albo dysk
<sylwek> po prostu zatrzymuje się wszystko w miejcu , nic nie reaguje, nawet muzyka sie zatrzymuje i gra jeden dzwiek w ktorym sie zawiesił lapek
<Voldenet> możesz popatrzeć po logach, czy czegoś ciekawego nie ma
<sylwek> gdzie
<Voldenet> np. jakichś errorów smarta, albo coś
<Voldenet> journalctl
<Voldenet> jako root
<Voldenet> i czytajj
<Voldenet> (czy ubuntu używa systemd?)
<Bonn333> Dlatego wolę siedzieć przy pewnym ubuntu 14.04 LTS :>
<Voldenet> w każdym razie
<Voldenet> w /var/log możesz zerkać
<sylwek> [   22.364878] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] SCHED_ERROR [ UNK08 ]
<sylwek> tego mam ze 300 linijek
<sylwek> dopiero co mi sie zawiesił
<sylwek> tylko te cyferki początkowe lecą jak odliczanie czegoś
<Voldenet> dorzuć nouveau.modeset=0 do parametrów kernela
<sylwek> na koncu jest: [   26.266052] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] runlist 4 update timeout
<TheNumb> sylwek: pewnie dość świeży laptop
<sylwek> TheNumb: mówie ze nówka
<sylwek> 6 tys za niego dałem
<TheNumb> podaj może model
<TheNumb> ile na niego wydałeś nie jest istotne
<sylwek> MSI GE70-2PE
<TheNumb> to ma gtx 860m?
<TheNumb> sylwek: proponuję zainstalować zamknięte sterowniki nvidii
<TheNumb> nouveau tak sobie radzi z nowszymi kartami
<TheNumb> chociaż u mnie w roboczym laptopie z 960M nie ma problemów
<sylwek>  product: GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M]
<TheNumb> Myślałem, że jak laptop za 6 tysięcy to jakiś lepszy
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> A tutaj same stare bebechy.
<sylwek> taa, ma 2 miesiące
<TheNumb> sylwek: no nic, zainstaluj zamknięte sterowniki.
<sylwek> no tyle zaplacilem, w ch..j. marzy pewnie naliczyli
<TheNumb> menedżer sterowników
<TheNumb> czy coś
<TheNumb> sylwek: teraz ten laptop stoi nieco ponad 4,5k pln
<TheNumb> wg. ceneo
<sylwek> wiesz ze elektronika leci z cenami z miesiąca na miesiąc
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> 6k bym za niego nie dał
<sylwek> dobra teraz mi uzywa :sterownik z Nouveanu z xserver-xorg-video-nouveanu
<TheNumb> to to włącz "sterownik własnościowy"
<TheNumb> i zrestartuj
<sylwek> zmienic na:352.63 z nvidia -352 (przetestowany) ?
<TheNumb> tak
<sylwek> ok
<sylwek> dobra, idzie cos tam
<sylwek> no i zmieniło mi w informacjach na : GeForce GTX 860M/PCIe/SSE2
<sylwek> potestuje zobacze czy sie nie zwiesi
<TheNumb> no
<sylwek> ctrl+alt+f4 przynajmniej nie wiesza systemu
<sylwek> jak przedtem
<sylwek> bedzie ok
<sylwek> juz iwdze
<sylwek> dzieki TheNumb
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-05
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/EM7GZLt.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ZHkMwAp.gifv
<dweller> pff
<dweller> http://i.imgur.com/BmF6CTH.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 ~
<Ashiren> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/abbNwpv_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XofecIC.jpg
<zasek> http://i.imgur.com/BOHW78T.jpg
<Ashiren> wiener
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/S2rJSHp.jpg
<Ashiren> :2 https://i.imgur.com/wRhJxIK.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/mTUf7XY.jpg
<firemark> będzie :4 ?
<Ashiren> :5 https://i.imgur.com/nLgpUfs.jpg
<dweller> https://i.imgur.com/SKpDYpd.gifv
<dweller> :#
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-06
<hendrix84> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-06
<uNx> bawil sie ktos moze osmc na Pi?
<gjm> Raspberry Pi idzie do kosza.
<BlessJah> umarł król?
<Dread> ojej
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-07
<gjm> o kurdebele
<gjm> jacekowski: Pamiętasz ten alias, który dla mnie zrobiłeś?
<jacekowski> gjm: nie
<gjm> ulica.sezamkowa.net
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-09
<andrzejku> nie bylo wilczka?
<gjm> NIE
<andrzejku> kurwa gjm siedzisz wiecznie na tym ircu co sie nie zapytam to trafiam na ciebie, jeszcze jakbys byl normalny a jestes zwyklym hamem
<andrzejku> chamem*
<zasek> haha
<gjm> kame hame ha
<zasek> i po andrzejku
<gjm> Nie może skumać, że może zapytać NickServa.
<gjm> No kurdebele.
<Dread> bo to jest andrzej
<Dread> on nie potrafi skumać, że 2+2 = 4
<Dread> a co dopiero, że nickserv
<zasek> heh wyzsza szkola jazdy
<Dread> gjm:
<Dread> 09:46:09    andrzejku | tam na kanale ubuntu
<Dread> 09:46:13    andrzejku | to kupe chamow siedzi
<Dread> xDDDDDD
<Dread> #gentoo-pl
<gjm> cała prawda całą dobę
<zasek> oto sie spisał andrzejek
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<mat877> Heja
<mat877> 'ping
<mattti> Hej
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-11
<wincyj> elo
<mattti> Żyjeta?
<raziel_> Witam, jest tu ktoś?
<raziel_> Szukam prostego sposobu na przeinstalowanie Ubuntu
<raziel_> po przejsciu z 14.04 na 16.04 chyba coś nie trybi
<raziel_> Chciałbym raz jeszcze zainstalwoać 16.04, jednocześnei nei tracąc danych
<d42> become my soul reaver, my angel of death
<raziel_> ;p
<d42> a masz może swoje dane na osobnej partycji?
<gjm> A na co to komu, a komu to potrzebne?
<raziel_> tylko część
<raziel_> nie ma komendy typu: sudo ....
<raziel_> i stawia raz jeszcze 16.04?
<d42> wydaje mi się, że co do zasady jeśli nie każesz instalatorowi formatować to jest w stanie się ogarnąć, że już ma założone /home
<d42> ale oczywiście mogli to w którejś wersji znowu zjebać i dalej nie działa xD
<raziel_> tak czy siak część programów mi nie działa
<raziel_> jak odpale poprzednia wersje to smiga az miło
<raziel_> najlepsze chyba bedzie nagranie na płytke i instalacja od zera
<confluency> I 14.04 i 16.04 są LTS. Można bezpiecznie zrobić upgrade prosto z jednego do drugiego.
<confluency> A co się stało? Co nie działa?
<d42> > bezpiecznie
<d42> xD
<d42> za każdym
<d42> za każdym razem
<raziel_> po przejsciu na 16.04 najpierw wywyalio jakis blad
<confluency> Dawno nie miałam poważnego problemu. ;)
<raziel_> a teraz czesc programow nei dziala
<raziel_> np poczciwy pcsx
<d42> zdefiniuj nie działa
<confluency> Jaki błąd?
<gjm> Najlepszy sposób przejścia na nowszą wersję Ubuntu, to reinstall.
<gjm> srsly
<raziel_> psxc sie wlancza
<d42> włącza
<gjm> nie znasz nie oceniaj ok
<raziel_> jak wskaze obraz plyty robi sie czarny ekran i emulator sie wylancza
<confluency> Zupełnie bez potrzeby; chyba że jest duża przerwa w wersjach.
<raziel_> pozniej nie dalo sie nawet sunac pcsx
<raziel_> nie uwierzytelnia
<d42> jakto nie uwierzytelnia ,_,
<raziel_> nie przyjmuje hasla
<raziel_> nie wiem czemu
<raziel_> jak rstartne kompa to juz przyjmuje
<raziel_> chyba cos w pakietach sie porypalo
<raziel_> niom jutro chyba nagram na plytke i tak zainstaluje
<raziel_> zastanawialo mnie tylko czy zpozycji konsoli nie da sie jakos tego prosciej zrobic
<d42> generalnie to da, ale trzeba umieć
<d42> a nikt już tutaj nie używa ubuntu xD
<d42> i to jest na tyle jebania, że musisz wiedzieć co robisz
<confluency> Spróbuj apt-get update i apt-get upgrade? Najpierw może sprawdź co jest w /etc/apt/sources.list .
<raziel_> myslalem, ze to irc Ubuntu XD
<gjm> >irc Ubuntu
<raziel_> update i upgrade robilem
<confluency> No i?
<d42> no i tu przyszedł
<d42> xD
<confluency> Był jakiś błąd?
<raziel_> niom byl
<d42> niom jaki
<raziel_> generalnie cos z rozszenieniem jednego pliku
<raziel_> nic nie chcial instalwoac
<d42> boge kurwa ziomek
<raziel_> usunalem ten plik i jz da sie instalwoac
<raziel_> ale komp dalej swiruje
<d42> > no hehe usunąłem sobie coś z systemu i nie działa
<raziel_> cos odnosnie apt-get
<raziel_> juz wczesniej nei dzialalo :P
<confluency> Jaki był dokładnie błąd? Jaki plik? Jak usunąłeś?
<raziel_> nio niestety nie pamietam ;/
<confluency> Masz plik ~/.bash_history?
<raziel_> moze sobie przypomne sec
<BlessJah> d42: uważaj bo przyjdzie bidżej i cię zje
<d42> generalnie niech ktos mu każe sprawdzić autoryzacje w journalu
<confluency> Robiłeś to z konsoli? Jak tak, to powinno tam być.
<d42> bo ja nie wiem czy w ubuntu to sa normalne logi czy jakiś unit na kiju
<d42> BlessJah: mam bardzo soczyste nadzienie kolego ;3
<gjm> Popierdzam.
<raziel_> cos takiego mi wyskakiwalo;
<raziel_> Ignorowanie pliku "50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist" w katalogu "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/", ponieważ ma on nieprawidłowe rozszerzenie pliku\
<raziel_> nic sie nei dalo zainstalwac
<confluency> (A w ogóle, to jak robiłeś upgrade? do-release-upgrade?)
<raziel_> usunalem ten plik 50una...
<raziel_> a to juz nie wiem XD
<raziel_> sudo upgarde
<raziel_> sudo update
<d42> no to nie powinieneś mieć 16 bez release upgrade ,_,
<confluency> Te komendy nie istnieją.
<d42> chyba, że nowy apt jest czarodziejski
<confluency> Co masz w /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<d42> pewnie apt {update,upgrade} ,_,
<confluency> Może, ale to i tak chyba nie zainstaluje nowej wersji.
<d42> możliwe
<raziel_> a jak sparwdzic zawatosc teg /etc/apt/sources.list?
<confluency> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<d42> albo otwórz sobie w swoim ulubionym edytorze tekstowym  :^)
<confluency> Widzisz dużo "trusty", czy dużo "xenial"?
<raziel_> tam duzo tego jest XD
<confluency> Mam dobrą wiadomość: tem plik chyba można bezpiecznie skasować. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1897475
<raziel_> nio generalnie robilem wg instrukji na stonkach ununtu
<confluency> Ale jaką wersję widzisz? Trusty czy Xenial?
<raziel_> Xenial chyba
<confluency> W tym pliku.
<raziel_> tak czy jak 16.04
<confluency> Co to znaczy, chyba?
<confluency> Widzisz xenial, czy trusty?
<raziel_> w informacji o komputerze mam napisane
<raziel_> ze ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<raziel_> wiec chyba xenial
<confluency> Nie, co widzisz w pliku /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<raziel_> raziel@raziel-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<raziel_> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/main/binary-i386/
<raziel_> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/
<raziel_> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ precise main restricted
<raziel_> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<raziel_> # newer versions of the distribution.
<raziel_> to daje odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie?
<raziel_> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<confluency> Nie, nie wklejaj całego!
<raziel_> deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<confluency> Dobrze, to chyba istotnie masz 16.04. :)
<raziel_> sry XD
<raziel_> nio chyba tak bo 14.04 smigalo wzorowo
<gjm> Ja jebię…
<confluency> No, to skasowałeś ten plik, i wtedy co? Można znowu robic apt-get update i apt-getupgarde
<confluency> ?
<raziel_> zrobilem to
<confluency> Ale co dokładnie teraz nie działa?
<raziel_> pcsx dalej niedziala
<raziel_> tzn jak wkaze plik iso
<raziel_> to sie wylancza
<raziel_> bez jakichkowliek informacji
<raziel_> i jak sie wylanczy
<raziel_> to jzu nawet odinstalwoac sie nei da
<raziel_> nie uwierzytelnia w centrum oprogramowania
<confluency> Spróbuj uruchomić z konsoli, i zobacz czy w konsoli pojawia się b,ad.
<raziel_> dopiero po restarcie kompa mozna usunac
<raziel_> ale ponowna instalacja nic nie zmienila
<confluency> *błąd
<confluency> Bo to jest prawdopodobnie problem z tą wersją.
<confluency> Otwórz ~/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg
<raziel_> wpisalemw konsoli: pcsx
<raziel_> uduchomil sie
<raziel_> ale jak poslaczylem .iso
<raziel_> to zaraz wsio zniklo
<confluency> Sprawdź czy jest Cpu = 0, i jak tak, to zmień na Cpu = 1 i zapisz.
<raziel_> raziel@raziel-System-Product-Name:~$ pcsx
<raziel_> NVIDIA Corporation
<raziel_> GeForce GT 730/PCIe/SSE2
<raziel_> pcsx: ../libpcsxcore/ix86_64/ix86-64.c:158: MEMADDR_OP: Warunek zapewnienia `!isreg || reg != 0' nie został spełniony.
<raziel_> Przerwane (zrzut pamięci)
<confluency> Dobrze, to chyba to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsxr/+bug/1504834
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1504834 in pcsxr (Ubuntu) "pcsx assert failure: pcsx: ../libpcsxcore/ix86_64/ix86-64.c:158: MEMADDR_OP: Assertion `!isreg || reg != 0' failed." [Medium,Fix released]
<raziel_> jak sparwdzic cpu?
<confluency> Spróbuj otworzyć ten plik, i poprawić.
<confluency> Otwórz ~/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg
<d42> no prosze, kolega confluency rozwiązał :^)
<confluency> *koleżanka :)
<d42> spokojnie kolego, my wiemy, że w internecie nie ma kobiet :^)
<raziel_> umm jak sie wlanczalo widocznosc ukrytych folderow?
<raziel_> tych z kropka?XD
<gjm> Ctrl+H
<raziel_> dzia
<d42> sed  -i 's/Cpu = 0/Cpu = 1/' ~/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg
<d42> :u
<raziel_> woow dziala :D
<d42> \:D/
<confluency> :D
<raziel_> dzieki, zajebiści jesescie!
<d42> \:DD/
<gjm> 5zł
<raziel_> daj nr konta to Ci przeleje XD
<d42> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ✧ﾟ･: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ✧ﾟ･: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)\ (•◡•) /(•_•) ( •_•)>⌐■-■ (⌐■_■)(｡◕‿‿◕｡)
<d42> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅][̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅][̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅][̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
<gjm> Sorry, miało być 14.80zł
<gjm> Starczy mi na szlugi.
<raziel_> lepiej ziolo ;)
<d42> czy po nim przenosisz się w świat duchów?
<gjm> Serio, nie mam na szlugi, zbieram dotacje.
<d42> xD
<raziel_> duchow nie, po prostu fajnie ukoić nerwy i ie mieć kaca :)
<raziel_> a wracając do pcsx
<raziel_> to z jakiegso powodu innego rdznia uzywal?
<confluency> Innego czego?
<raziel_> rdzenia procka
<raziel_> nio bo tak rozumiem cpu
<confluency> Nie wiem; to jest bug w paczce, a tak się tymczasowo naprawia. W nowszej paczce już jest naprawione.
<d42> Upstream says that an appropriate workaround is to set Config.CPU = 1 in pcsx(r).cfg, which disables dynamic binary translation in favor of a pure interpreter."
<raziel_> zastanawia mnie jeszcze ten wczesniejszy blad, z plikiem ktory usunalem
<raziel_> ale poki co chyba mozna uznac, ze wsio dziala poprawnie :)
<confluency> To był jakiś stary plik, który można było po prostu usunąć.
<raziel_> dzięki, masz serio cenna wiedze i umiejetnosci
<raziel_> milo,ze sie nimi dzielisz :)
<raziel_> bede zmykał, pogram sobie w koncu trochu ^^
<raziel_> raz jeszcze dzieki i pozdro :)
<gjm> Gdzie moje pieniądze.
<raziel_> pytam w pracy o to samo od miesiecy ;/
<d42> gjm: a rozwiązałeś? nie rozwiązałeś
<d42> :^)
<raziel_> i zaczyam sam sobie odpowieadac, ze za granica
<d42> pieniądze zza granicy najlepsze
<raziel_> kk, zmykam. Kolrowoych :)
<gjm> n e o p l u s
<d42> szanuj neostrade
<d42> wychowałeś się na niej jak my wszyscy :^)
<d42> tyle dobrego, że już te dynamiczne rdnsy nie są powtarzalne
<d42> to banowacz nie mogo xD
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-04
<ibmr50e> co tam zamulacze
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-05
<malutka> o/
<drathir> bry...
<bartek> hiho
<TheNumb> fifo
<bartek> może ktoś mi wyjaśnić co na wskaźniku zużycia pamięci oznacza 'w użyciu jako bufor'?
<TheNumb> jakim wskaźniku?
<bartek> mam "4% w użyciu przez programy" i "13% w użyciu jako bufor"
<bartek> na panelu sobie taki aplet dodałem, pokazuje obciążenie procka i ramu
<TheNumb> ten bufor to pewnie cache dyskowe
<TheNumb> pliki które często czytasz siedzą sobie w ramie
<TheNumb> i tak długo jak pamiec nie jest potrzebna to one tam sa
<TheNumb> w razie potrzeby samo sie zwolni
<TheNumb> odczyt z ramu jest szybszy niz z dysku
<bartek> aha oki, to już będę wiedział
<bartek> dziekuję
<TheNumb> prosz
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-06
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> moshi moshi
<TheNumb> baito desu
<ibmr50e> ale tu stypa zawsze
<ibmr50e> same zamulacze
<RandomEngine> same shelle
<gjm> Tak.
<malutka> ibmr50e, przyjdź w sobotę :3
<Voldenet> ibmr50e: masz niestety rację
<Voldenet> Ale cóż poradzić, ludzie pracują, śpią, cokolwiek
<ibmr50e> ej warto sie przesiadac z win 7 na win 10? czy gry gorzej chodza?
<firemark> ibmr50e: offtopic
<firemark> ibmr50e: + litosci, przestan zadawac wszedzie glupie pytania :P
<ibmr50e> ej warto sie przesiadac z win 7 na win 10? czy gry gorzej chodza? bo chcialem sobie odpalic ubuntu wewnatrz win 10, ponoc jest taka nowa microsoftowa opcja
<firemark> normalnie hubot nowej generacji…
<Voldenet> brakuje kogoś, kto zapyta czy warto się przesiadać z ubuntu 8.04 na 17.10
<ibmr50e> Voldenet: ale smieszek, to nie takie proste jak to co opisales
<ibmr50e> mi zalezy na performance zarowno interfejsu jak i w grach
<ibmr50e> bo mam niezbyt dobry sprzet
<Voldenet> hmm, a na ##windows próbowałeś pytać?
<ibmr50e> dzieki spytalem
<ibmr50e> typ mi mowi ze windows 10 smaller and faster
<ibmr50e> jakos mu nie ufam kurde
<firemark> tu nie oto chodzi
<firemark> branie win7 czy xp to w tej chwili proszenie sie o jakiś atak :P
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-07
<ibmr50e> no win7 aktualizowany ciagle to raczej nie bedzie jak mowisz
<firemark> no dobra, przesadzilem, win7 jeszcze zyje
<firemark> ale xp umarł
<ibmr50e> nooo a u nas paru wykladowcow normalnie XP ma beke mam wtedy heh
<ibmr50e> jeden wyklada systemy operacyjne przedmiot
<ibmr50e> ale chyba nie podpina do neta tego laptopa co ma win xp na nim
<ibmr50e> to tak to chyba spoko
<TheNumb> ibmr50e: bo to tylko internetem się rozprzestrzenia malware
<TheNumb> Np taki stuxnet /s
<malutka> o/
<ibmr50e> tu nadal zamulka?
<gjm> Tak.
<ibmr50e> nie polecam lxqt tak przy okazji
<ibmr50e> niezbyt dobre to
<Ashiren> :c
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-08
<malutka> o/
<oop5> czesc jaka komenda przeniose wszystkie pliki *.mp3 z danego folderu i podfolderow do ./ ?
<Ashiren> w tym folderze sa nie tylko pliki mp3?
<Ashiren> moze mv **/*.mp3 docelowyfolder
<Ashiren> ach to tylko dla zsh
<gjm> find katalog/ -name '*.mp3' -exec mv katalog2/ {} \;
<oop5> ok dzieki zanalazlem czesc ;)
<gjm> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-09
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> aww https://www.instagram.com/p/BcKFF-MA0FQ/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Z3PbC0UdeLcBPdnGDe21U1l54t2JtVoTxEs8g_0hcak.jpg?w=1024&s=bbc5f50f017024e68dfb09e39961f2a8
<malutka> o/
<malutka> happy happy! Awwww :D
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/6YRlCAUQS5I4KxGIklE4O4spX1-or124o9iQHFI1eMw.jpg?w=576&s=a86fce4868aa8c0fe3ee5d26cc139361
<malutka> ten jest mój!!! taki był^ <chlip> awwww :*
<Ashiren> ;3 https://i.redditmedia.com/RTHyjxwhLZ_To3XOCSaETbcVUBlwgSTqtUsJ7T6d_mk.jpg?w=1024&s=31a9b86ea2874e167cc8acf0229efe0c
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/j4w92UFGb8j6K-BZcTy8iGo0FvYgAZutb3SSDHukuJc.jpg?w=1024&s=5b0e414588cd019ea2d1981ecca0e270
<malutka> <3
<ibmr50e-sylwek> co tam zamulacze komputerowi?
<nicoasPL[m]> podpowie ktoś bo zapomniałem tego polecenia , jaką komendą się konfigurowało wszystkie pakiety w sytuacji gdy podczas aktuazlizacji systemu lub instalacji pakietów wywalio system albo miejsce na dysku się skończyło ? bo nie pamiętam już
<Ashiren> moze apt-get clean i apt-get update od nowa
<Ashiren> albo dpkg --configure -a
<malutka> \o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/B-FqnPh9Mrip4D32XdjEn2dla1ccV66ko-G4v_uC-ew.jpg?w=576&s=ac5a69fa843ad56ea813713d9ed43bfb
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ZQn1WLF.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/fW2tyLs5doFD1Cha4J5djbXkFsSzwK0Llk_qvBqtSPY.jpg?w=614&s=d238233e28032e03bdfe765f8240d24b
<firemark> nie zawiodłem się
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-10
<malutka> ja też nie <3
<malutka> o/
<ibmr50e-sylwek> Cześć. Jaki program pocztowy polecacie oprócz thunderbirda? Byłbym wdzięczny ze jakąś propozycję! :)
<RandomEngine_2> geany
<ibmr50e-sylwek> geany to inny program pewnie chodzilo ci o geary
<RandomEngine_2> możliwe, że mi się nazwy pomyliły
<ibmr50e-sylwek> to ogar troche
<RandomEngine_2> nie
<RandomEngine_2> to sam sobie szukaj ;]
<Ashiren> opera poczta
<Ashiren> opera12
<Ashiren> !!
<firemark> omg nostalgia
<dudalipa> siemka
<firemark> elo
<jacekowski> outlook
